# هتقول ايه للرب يسوع انهاردة......؟؟؟؟؟؟



## bilseka (7 أبريل 2011)

*فكرة الموضوع ببساطة ان كل واحد 
يكتب صلاة بسيطة للرب يسوع عبارة عن جملة واحدة تعبر عن احساسك اليوم وتظهر انت عايز تقوله ايه انهاردة...

:smi106::smi106::smi106:
*​


----------



## bilseka (7 أبريل 2011)

انا عايز اقولك يا رب 
متزعلش مني وخليك معايا​


----------



## vetaa (7 أبريل 2011)

*فكرة جميله .....احييك
وتقييم جامد كمان


**< انت حبيبى ومتشكرة جدا جدا على وقوفك معايا خصوصا النهاردة >*​


----------



## كوك (7 أبريل 2011)

*انا سلمت ليك كل حياتى*​


----------



## sparrow (7 أبريل 2011)

في موضوع في  قسم الالعاب مثبت سجل كلمتك ليسوع انهردة
مش عارفه هو دا نفس الفكرة ولا انت تقصد فكرة تاني

ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## bilseka (7 أبريل 2011)

sparrow قال:


> في موضوع في  قسم الالعاب مثبت سجل كلمتك ليسوع انهردة
> مش عارفه هو دا نفس الفكرة ولا انت تقصد فكرة تاني
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك



انا معرفش انه فيه موضوع تاني بنفس الاسم تقريبا

ولكن انا اقصد اننا نشترك كل يوم في صلاة بسيطة كل واحد يقدمها من قلبه


----------



## twety (7 أبريل 2011)

*هقوله اسندنى فى طريقى ليك

شكرا على الفكرة الحلوة دى
احلى تقييم
*


----------



## twety (7 أبريل 2011)

*اللى عندى فى اللالعاب "سجل كلمتك ليسوع النهاردة"
هنا صلاة صغيرة

بس افتكر انها فكرة حلوة تخلى اعضاء كتير
يدخلوا قسم الصلاة بدل ما مش كتير يدخلوه كل يوم

*


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

فكررررررره جميلة اوي اوي

تسلم ايدك

دايما مبدع

عايزه اقوله

اشكرك لانك دايما بترشدني وبتعوضني بالاحسن دايما يا يسوع​


----------



## sparrow (7 أبريل 2011)

bilseka قال:


> انا معرفش انه فيه موضوع تاني بنفس الاسم تقريبا
> 
> ولكن انا اقصد اننا نشترك كل يوم في صلاة بسيطة كل واحد يقدمها من قلبه



شكرا لتوضيحك وتعب محبتك
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## bilseka (8 أبريل 2011)

بكل ارادتي وانا في كامل وعيي بسلم لك كل ارادتي وكياني


----------



## bilseka (9 أبريل 2011)

*انزع عني كل حب وشهوة لاي خطية*​


----------



## bilseka (10 أبريل 2011)

يا يسوع المسيح ارحمني لاني خاطيء​


----------



## شميران (10 أبريل 2011)

*ياحبيبي ياربي سامحني على كل الاشياء الي بعملها واحبك وكن معي ومع عائلتي يااااااااااارب*


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أبريل 2011)

جميل اوى الموضوع ده يا بلسيكا

هقوله عايزة افهم يارب

شكرا ليك واحلى تقييم


----------



## bilseka (10 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> جميل اوى الموضوع ده يا بلسيكا
> 
> هقوله عايزة افهم يارب
> 
> شكرا ليك واحلى تقييم



العفو يا تاسوني 
وانا كمان نفسي ومنا عيني أفهم

ارجو المتابعة


----------



## bilseka (11 أبريل 2011)

*ثبتني في طريقك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أبريل 2011)

*+ فكرة حلوة ومناسبة خاااااااااااالص لقسم مخدع الصلاة....
+أشكــــــــــرك على الموضوع.
+ عايزاقول لربنا يسوع المسيح :
من فضلك يارب دبر الامور كما يحسن فى عينيك.
آمين*


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

عاااااااااااايزه اقوله

خدني عندك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك لمحبتك لنا


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

عاااااارفه انك متحملني


----------



## tamav maria (11 أبريل 2011)

يارب انت تعلم كل شئ
انت تعلم اني احبك


----------



## ميرنا (11 أبريل 2011)

تم تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 أبريل 2011)

يارب ارحم شعبك ورعيتك ارحمنا يارب لاننا عليك اتكلنا​


----------



## bilseka (11 أبريل 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع



شكرا ليك وربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## vetaa (11 أبريل 2011)

*بص يااااااااارب
خلينى اثق فيك بجد دايما
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 أبريل 2011)

*متعودة اتكلم معاك كصديق ليا 
ولانك اقرب صديق وعارف  كل اللى فيا 
إرحم ضعفى *​


----------



## bilseka (12 أبريل 2011)

محبتك ليا ديما محاوطاني


----------



## bilseka (13 أبريل 2011)

*معك لا اريد شيئاًعلى الارض*​


----------



## bilseka (14 أبريل 2011)

متاسف على كل شيء عملته غلط في حقك


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أبريل 2011)

*+ يا يسوع إتمجد النهاردة 
+ علمنى أحبك زى ما أنت يا إلهى بتحبنى
آميـــــــــــــــــــن*


----------



## bilseka (16 أبريل 2011)

*قومني من موت الخطية زي مقومت لعازر*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أبريل 2011)

*علمنى أكون يارب زيك وديع ومتواضع القلب. آمين*


----------



## جويس جوجو (16 أبريل 2011)

يارب عدى عيد القيامة علينا بسلام من غير مشاكل


----------



## peter 2008 (16 أبريل 2011)

يا ربى يسوع ساعدنى اكون معاك على طول احبك على طول يا بابا
كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أبريل 2011)

*علمنى التواضع يارب *


----------



## Soldier Crist (17 أبريل 2011)

ليتقدس أسمك ليأت ملكوتك لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## bilseka (18 أبريل 2011)

ثبتني في ايمانك وخليني اقدر اشوفك بعيون قلبي في كل شيء في حياتي


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (19 أبريل 2011)

يــــارب ساعدني وخفف عني اوجاعي  
ليس لي غيرك يشفيني​


----------



## totty (19 أبريل 2011)

*بحبك اوووى*​


----------



## bilseka (19 أبريل 2011)

انت كل املي وفيك كل حياتي​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أبريل 2011)

*يارب يسوع إمنحنى سلامك من فضلك آمين*


----------



## Bent el Massih (19 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع جميل جدا

يا رب ارحمني انا الخاطئة واغفر لي وغيرني​*


----------



## bilseka (20 أبريل 2011)

*انا مستهلش اي حاجة من اللى بتعملها اوعملتها ليا*​


----------



## bilseka (26 أبريل 2011)

كل سنة وانت منور قلوبنا ديما يا رب


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (26 أبريل 2011)

هقوله خدني فى حضنك يا الهي ونور قلبي بنورك المجيد 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2011)

اللي انت عايزه انا راضية بيه
​


----------



## bilseka (26 أبريل 2011)

ثبتني في طريقك


----------



## totty (26 أبريل 2011)

*لتكن إرادتك ومشيئتك في كل حاجه في حياتي*​


----------



## bilseka (27 أبريل 2011)

عايزك تشتغل بكل حريتك وبدون ان تسالني في كل حياتي


----------



## شميران (27 أبريل 2011)

*بحبك موووووووووووووووووت ياحبيبي وعمري انت يايسوعي*


----------



## totty (27 أبريل 2011)

*انا اسفة يارب*​


----------



## كوك (27 أبريل 2011)

*انا عارف يا رب ان انسان خاطى يا رب *

*بس جيتلك النهارده وبقول ليك سامحنى لان خاطى*​


----------



## bilseka (28 أبريل 2011)

قويني بيك وخليك واقف جنبي


----------



## totty (28 أبريل 2011)

*عدي الايام على خير يارب ارجوك*​


----------



## ارووجة (28 أبريل 2011)

*اغفرلي يارب
اعترف امامك وامام الجميع اني اكثر انسان اخطأ بحياته 
ماكنت ئد حمل ظروف ومواقف حياتي الصعبة *


----------



## bilseka (30 أبريل 2011)

اشتغل بقه اكتر واكتر واظهرك مجدك في مصر عايزين نشوفك بالعيان


----------



## totty (30 أبريل 2011)

*مالناش غيرك*​


----------



## bilseka (2 مايو 2011)

متاكد من موجودك بس تعبان لاني انسان ضعيف


----------



## totty (2 مايو 2011)

*نفسي في تغيير شامل لكل الأفكار يارب*​


----------



## bilseka (3 مايو 2011)

متشكر جدا جدا


----------



## totty (3 مايو 2011)

*مستنية وعودك*​


----------



## bilseka (4 مايو 2011)

بحبك قوي ومؤمن بوجودك بس معلش اعن ضعف ايماني


----------



## totty (4 مايو 2011)

*لتكن مشيئتك وإرادتك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مايو 2011)

*مضايق ومحتاج يارب يسوع تغيرنى 
*​


----------



## السـامرية (4 مايو 2011)

*اللهم ارحمنى انا الخاطى
*​


----------



## totty (5 مايو 2011)

*قويني بيك*​


----------



## bilseka (5 مايو 2011)

*مش عايز حد غيرك يطمني*​


----------



## السـامرية (5 مايو 2011)

*اشكرك لوجودك جمبى 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مايو 2011)

*أحرجتنى بمحبتك القوية يارب يسوع*


----------



## bilseka (7 مايو 2011)

*انت بجد بجد موجود ووجودك واضح وبشدة*​


----------



## rana1981 (7 مايو 2011)

*ساعدنا يا رب وانا اثق كل الثقة انك ستخرجنا مما نمر فيه الان​*


----------



## bilseka (9 مايو 2011)

*امسك ايدي زي بطرس لما كان بيغرق ووعايز اشوف الملاك بيسد افواه الاسود زي محصل مع دانيال وحسسني بوجودك معانا في وسط الاتون زي الثلاث فتية*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مايو 2011)

*عارف انك حاسس بىّ ...بحبك قوى يا يسوع*


----------



## white.angel (9 مايو 2011)

*هقوله ... 
انا تعبت وزهقت من التفكير .. ارشدنا ....*


----------



## totty (9 مايو 2011)

*وحدك يا يسوع تقدر تريحنا*​


----------



## bilseka (10 مايو 2011)

*مستنين وعودك وعايزين نشوفك وانت بترد حق اولادك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مايو 2011)

*هقول لربنا أنا نفسى أكون معاك ..يالا تعال بقى يارب يسوع*


----------



## soso a (10 مايو 2011)

انا واثقه فيك يارب

 اعطى ولادك وبناتك سلام لتحمل اى التجارب 
متسبنااااااااااااااش ملناش غيرك​


----------



## bilseka (11 مايو 2011)

*ساكتين علشان نسمع صوتك كويس*​


----------



## totty (11 مايو 2011)

*منتظرين وعودك*​


----------



## sparrow (11 مايو 2011)

يارب ارحمنا واعنا


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مايو 2011)

شعبك فاض بيه يارب
لكن لسه واثقه فيك وانك هترد حقه عن قريب

فلكل شئ تحت السماء وقت
واثقين في وعدك لينا


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مايو 2011)

*خلينى أكون إنسان متواضع..آمين*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مايو 2011)

*مكنتش أعرف أنك هتسمعنى بسرعة كدة ..أنت عظيم يا الله. *


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مايو 2011)

ارجوك مش تسبني وكمل معايا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مايو 2011)

*تحنن على شعبك ياربى ومده بكل ايمان عشان يتحمل الضيقات الكتيرة دى​*


----------



## bilseka (12 مايو 2011)

مستنينك متتاخرش علينا​


----------



## شميران (12 مايو 2011)

*ياربي انا اعرف انا دائما بطلب منك وماأشبع واشكرك لانك تعطيني الي بيفيدني والي من مصلحتي *
* واليرم اطلب منك يااارب ان تكن معي وتبعدني عن الناس الي تريد تدخلني في مشاكل ياااااااااااارب اجعلني كما تريد فأنا بين يديك  *
*احبك ياربي *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مايو 2011)

*قد اية انت حنون على اولادك ياربى وتعزياتك لينا مستمرة
فليتمجد أسمك​*


----------



## soso a (12 مايو 2011)

اعطى لاهل شهداء امبابه تعزيات سمائيه من عندك


----------



## soso a (12 مايو 2011)

اشكرك على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مايو 2011)

اشكرك لانك انقذتني من شر مؤكد كنت هاوقع نفسي فيه انهارده
بس ارجوك خليك معايا للنهايه ويقويني بيك يا مخلص نفسي


----------



## soso a (12 مايو 2011)

بكون قوى يا يسوع وانا فى حضنك اوعى تسبنى اضيع من حضنك ضمنى جااااااااامد يا يسوع


----------



## كوك (12 مايو 2011)

_*انا يارب ديماا دموعى على خدى ومش بعرف امسحه غير لمه افكر فيك وانت الى تفرحنى يا رب بس حاسس يا رب ان بعيد عنك خالص يارب واناا عارف ان غلطان ان التجأت لانسان وكان كل حبى لى ونسيتك انت يا رب لان كونت بدمع ومكنش بيفتكرنى بحااجه ولا بيقدر يمسح لى دموعى الى كونت بابكى هو الى كان بيزعلنى ويجرحنى بس عرفت ان مفيش غيرك الى بتفرحنى وبتمسح لى دموعى لمه ابكى يارب لان انت الى بتفرحنى  ولماا بكون زعلان وبتفرح معايا يارب لمه تلاقى ابنك فرحاا اوعدك يارب ان هحاول اقرب ليك من النهارده اوعدك يااارب بس انا طالب منك ان تمد ايدك يارب لابنك التعبان جدااا ومش لاقى غيرك لان تعباان اوى ومحتاجك يااارب*_​


----------



## totty (15 مايو 2011)

*نفسي اشوفك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مايو 2011)

*فرّح أولادك يا يســــــــــــوع..آميــــــــــــن*


----------



## sparrow (15 مايو 2011)

يارب ارحمنا واعننا علي كل الي بيحصل دا
قوي ايماننا واملانا ايمان


----------



## bilseka (16 مايو 2011)

بجد محتاجلك


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 مايو 2011)

عارف انك متحملني واني مارخيصتش في عينيك
 ومكنتش تستاهل انى اجرح قلبك واقسي عليك 
    وبرغم دة كلو بتستني وبتتاني واما احتاجلك دايما بلاقيك
    يا يسوع اناجايلك وانا عارف ان انا غلطان 
وماليش عين انطق واتكلم انا جاى خجلان 
    طبعا غلطان ايوة انا عارف 
لكن متاكد مش خايف 
علشان جاى تايب من قلبى راح انال      غفران


----------



## soso a (16 مايو 2011)

ارفع غضبك عناااااااااااا يا يسوع انك كان ده غضب 
واعنااااا على التجارب وحل وسطنا لو كانت تجربه لبنينااا 
آمين


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مايو 2011)

هتاخدنى امتى


----------



## totty (17 مايو 2011)

*خلي عينينا عليك دايماً*​


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (17 مايو 2011)

ارحمنا يارب وارفع عنا التجارب الصعبه دي


----------



## bilseka (17 مايو 2011)

انا   واثق   انك   مش   هتجربنا   فوق   احتمالنا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مايو 2011)

*محتاجين رحمتك ومعونتك على شعبك سريعا جدا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مايو 2011)

*مش عايز أقول طلبات كتير ياربى لكن هقولك خلى قلبى اللى أنت خلقته يبقى مليان بمحبتك وسلامك.
آميـــــــــــــن*


----------



## كوك (17 مايو 2011)

*سامحنى يارب انا خاطى*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مايو 2011)

واثقين انك هاثبتنا في الايمان وهترسل تعزياتك لينا مع التجارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مايو 2011)

فرح أولادك يارب يسوع


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (17 مايو 2011)

بحبك
قويني يا رب​


----------



## totty (18 مايو 2011)

*لو دا صليبي 
قويني اتحمله*​


----------



## bilseka (18 مايو 2011)

عايزك تستخدمني بكل حريتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 مايو 2011)

*مد ايدك ياررررررررررب​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2011)

*مبسوووووووووووووووووووط لانى ويــــــــــــــــاك يا يســـــــــــــوع*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2011)

الهي انت قولت 
" بدوني لا تقدرون ان تفعلوا شئ "

نعم بدونك انا لا استطيع لهذا اطلب اليك
ان تعمل انت وتفعل بي استخدمني يا الهي
ارفعني وقويني في وقت ضعفي


----------



## soso a (18 مايو 2011)

احفظنى وارحمنى  واعنى يايسوع 
ارادتك ومشيئتك فى حياتى كل حين يايسوع


----------



## sparrow (18 مايو 2011)

يارب ارحمني وقويني وقربني منك


----------



## soso a (18 مايو 2011)

ضمنى لحضنك وخبينى من الدنيا يا يسوع 
انا ليك وعايزه اكونلك وبس


----------



## bilseka (19 مايو 2011)

موت فيا كل خطية وخلي صورتك تظهر فيا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مايو 2011)

*محتاج يارب لعملك فيا..آمين*


----------



## DODY2010 (19 مايو 2011)

بحبك يارب من كل قلبي..كل لحظه وانت في قلبي يايسووووووووووووووع


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 مايو 2011)

يا يسوع تعبان بس واثقه ان كل الاشياء تعمل للخير
ساعدني ويقويني


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا ربى
وسااااامحنى


----------



## soso a (19 مايو 2011)

يا الهى المحب نحن نعلم جيد انك ان العالم بين يديك وكل شئ عليها بسماح منك وانك تعمل لخيرنا دائما 
فنحن كالخزف بين يديك عد واصنعنى اناء اخر مثلما يحلو فى عينيك ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 مايو 2011)

*مالناش غيرك نترجاه​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مايو 2011)

*تعبان قوى قوى قوى وزعلان منك يارب قوى قوى قوى.*


----------



## happy angel (20 مايو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *تعبان قوى قوى قوى وزعلان منك يارب قوى قوى قوى.*




*ربنا معاك ويقويك وشيل عنك التعب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مايو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ربنا معاك ويقويك وشيل عنك التعب*​


*آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
ميرسى يا أمى ربنا يخليكى لينا
ويبارك خدمتك الجميلة
آمــــــــــــن*


----------



## totty (21 مايو 2011)

*يلا يارب من فضلك حقق وعدك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 مايو 2011)

يا ابو الايتام والارامل عزي قلوب شعبك الحزين
وارفع عنا التجارب وان سمحت بيها ارسل لينا تعزياتك
يا مخلص نفوسنا الامين


----------



## sparrow (21 مايو 2011)

يارب اعنا ,, اعنا ,, وارحم ضعفنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مايو 2011)

*أشكرك*


----------



## totty (22 مايو 2011)

*إنت اللى هتقدر مش اى حد تاني*​


----------



## bilseka (22 مايو 2011)

قويني بيك​


----------



## soso a (22 مايو 2011)

اشكر على كل شئ منعته عنى يا الهى وانا كنت اريده بشده 
ولانى واثقه انك بتعد ليا ما هو اعظم 
فقد سلمت كل امورى ليك يا الهى الحنون


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مايو 2011)

*عارف يارب يسوع حتى لو زعلان منك لكن أبداً ما أقدر أبعد عنك ..دة أنت يا إلهى الحب كله.*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 مايو 2011)

*اعين شعبك سريعاااااااااااا​*


----------



## bilseka (23 مايو 2011)

رجعني ليك مش عارف اعيش من غيرك​


----------



## شميران (23 مايو 2011)

*كلي يقين ان انت معايا واثق في الي بتختاروا لية*


----------



## totty (23 مايو 2011)

*بحبك اوووي يارب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مايو 2011)

*مش عايز أقولك النهاردة يا رب يسوع غير بحبك قوى مهما كانت الظروف.
آمين*


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 مايو 2011)

محتاجلك كلنا مد ايدك ضمنا
انت شايف انت عارف انت كاشف ضعفنا
يا يسوع يا يسوع


----------



## soso a (23 مايو 2011)

ضع يا يسوع يدك على قلبى وفكرى الحيران 
فانت ملجأى الوحيد 
اعطى ولادك وبناتك الفكر الهادئ والقلب المطمئن بوجودك معنا 
آمين​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2011)

*مستنية عمل ايديك وانت اللى تختارلى الصالح يارب​*


----------



## NANCY ATEF (23 مايو 2011)

*علمني يا ربي يسوع كيف احمل صليبي واتبعك ,*
*واجعلني مستحقه ان احمل اسمك القدوس . *​


----------



## bilseka (24 مايو 2011)

*انت اعظم ما في حياتي من فضلك متخليش حاجة تشغلني عنك*​


----------



## totty (24 مايو 2011)

*يلا يارب مستنينك*​


----------



## avamina2011 (24 مايو 2011)

تسلم ايدك

دايما مبدع

عايزه اقوله

اشكرك لانك دايما بترشدني وبتعوضني


----------



## avamina2011 (24 مايو 2011)

*†**ومهما نشوف مهانة وخوف ماهنسيب لحظة فادينا**†*


----------



## كوك (24 مايو 2011)

*انا خاطى يااارب*​


----------



## soso a (24 مايو 2011)

اشكرك على عملك معى انا الخاطئ الذى لا يستحق محبتك​


----------



## totty (25 مايو 2011)

*قويني اتحمل*​


----------



## sparrow (25 مايو 2011)

يارب ...........


----------



## soso a (25 مايو 2011)

سامحنى يا الهى واغفر ليا خطاياى 
انت ملجائى الوحيد​


----------



## bilseka (25 مايو 2011)

*ثبتني في طريقك بالعافية*​


----------



## soso a (25 مايو 2011)

ثبتنى على ايمانك الى النفس الاخير


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مايو 2011)

*خلينى ألهج فى كلامك نهاراً وليلاً.*


----------



## totty (26 مايو 2011)

*سامحني*​


----------



## bilseka (26 مايو 2011)

*لو العالم حوليا مليان خطية خلي عيني متشوفش الا ايديك وهي حوليا*​


----------



## rana1981 (26 مايو 2011)

*يا رب ساعدني وقويني انا محتاجتك كتير​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مايو 2011)

*أنت وحدك تستطيع يايسوع*


----------



## bilseka (27 مايو 2011)

انا هخاف لما انت تكون مش موجود يا ربي يسوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 مايو 2011)

ربي ومخلصي اعطيني روح الفهم لكل شئ بتقدمه ليا
علمني اشكرك علي كل شئ مهما كان في ظاهره متعب ليا
لكن في جوهره اكيد هو الصالح ليا
علمني اتبعك مهما كانت المعوقات حواليا
علمني اسلم ذاتي لك بكل حب وثقه في يداك القويه


----------



## bilseka (29 مايو 2011)

شكرا واتمنى ان لا تتركني مهما انا كنت ببعد عنك​


----------



## totty (29 مايو 2011)

*يلا يارب من فضلك مستنينك وواثقين فيك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مايو 2011)

*بحبك قووووووووووووى يابابا يسوع*


----------



## bilseka (30 مايو 2011)

انت اعظم ما في حياتي​


----------



## sparrow (30 مايو 2011)

يارب المسني


----------



## totty (30 مايو 2011)

*فرحني بيه يارب​*​


----------



## rana1981 (30 مايو 2011)

*يسوع انا مبسوطة اليوم كتير وبليز يا ربي خليني هيك دايما لاني مليت من الزعل والهم​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مايو 2011)

*شجعنى يارب أرجوك.آمين*


----------



## bilseka (30 مايو 2011)

ازرع فيا سلامك و وجودك ديما خليني اشعر بيه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مايو 2011)

ساعدني ابعد عن اي خطيه تاخدني بعيد عنك ارجوك المس قلبي واسكن فيه


----------



## روزي86 (30 مايو 2011)

امتي هتاخدني عندك بقي


----------



## johna&jesus (30 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> امتي هتاخدني عندك بقي


_* تقتدرى تبقى فى حه فى اى وقت*_​


----------



## bilseka (30 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> امتي هتاخدني عندك بقي



من منطلق الاية اللى بتقول لي اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح ذاك أفضل جداً 
انا معاكي يا روزي 
لكن لو كان حاجة تانية يبقى ربنا يقويكي


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مايو 2011)

*ريح قلبى يارب واملاه سلام وفرح آمين*


----------



## bilseka (31 مايو 2011)

مبسوط بوجودك​


----------



## happy angel (31 مايو 2011)

*يارب يسوع المسيح ارحم شعبك ورعيتك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 مايو 2011)

_*كن مع كل ولادك ومتنساهمش*_​


----------



## sparrow (31 مايو 2011)

يارب نشكرك علي كل حال


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (31 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> امتي هتاخدني عندك بقي



وقت ما يجي المعاد روزي وبعدين ازاي انتى كتكوتة المنتدي وبتقولى كدا ؟؟  امال احنا نقول ايه


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (31 مايو 2011)

ربي يسوع اعطنا القوة والامل لنكمل مشوار حياتنا وخدمتنا ونكون معك دائما وللابد الهنا المجيد


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> امتي هتاخدني عندك بقي



*نفس الحاجه والله...:t19:*
​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* تقتدرى تبقى فى حه فى اى وقت*_​



واد يا جون ترجم تاني عشان في كلمه مش فهماها ههههههههه:smil15::smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> من منطلق الاية اللى بتقول لي اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح ذاك أفضل جداً
> انا معاكي يا روزي
> لكن لو كان حاجة تانية يبقى ربنا يقويكي




ميرسي لكلامك اوي

وربنا معاك ومع الجميع يارب


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> وقت ما يجي المعاد روزي وبعدين ازاي انتى كتكوتة المنتدي وبتقولى كدا ؟؟  امال احنا نقول ايه




هههههههههه معاك حق اديني منتظرة الميعاد اهو:love34:


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *نفس الحاجه والله...:t19:*
> ​




ههههههههههه كده بصره بقي يا قمر:flowers:


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مايو 2011)

*دايما مستحقش محبتك لكنك إله حنين فإمنحنى بركتك يارب يسوع آميــــــــــــــن*


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

شكرا ليك يالي بترعاني يالي ايديك دايما رفعاني​


----------



## Bent el Massih (31 مايو 2011)

*يارب حياتي كلها ليك انت*​


----------



## vetaa (31 مايو 2011)

*حبيبى يسوع
خلينى دايما حاسه بيك وبحبك
واشوفك ف كل حياتى
*​


----------



## tamav maria (31 مايو 2011)

يارب ارحم اولادك وبناتك في مصر
واظهر ذاتك للاخرين كي يعرفوا انك انت الاله الحقيقي 
ياربي والهي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (31 مايو 2011)

انا متأكد اني اقدر اعمل اي حاجة باسمك
لانك اللي قولت كدة
وانا بصدق كل حرف قولته
بحبك


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مايو 2011)

انا عارفه انك دايما معايا ومفيش لحظه بتتركني
رغم اني كتير جدا ببعد عنك
بس انا برجوك يارب كن معي وارشدني للمنتهي
وخفف عني الالم انا ضعيفه بدونك قويني انت


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يونيو 2011)

*متمد ايدك بقى يارب *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يونيو 2011)

*انا بحبببببببك قوى يا يسوعى 
خليك دايما معايا واسندنى وارحم ضعفى
*​


----------



## bilseka (1 يونيو 2011)

*انا محتاج لمسة قوية منك تحررني من حياة العبودية للعالم *​


----------



## totty (1 يونيو 2011)

*متزعلش من اللى حصل امبارح يارب*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2011)

انت الحل لاي مشاكل صعبة علينا وانت الامل اللي بقي فاضل يارب لينا


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 يونيو 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررا يا ربى يا حبيبى


----------



## rana1981 (1 يونيو 2011)

*يا رب ساعدني لحتى اخلص من هالحيرة يلي عايشها فيها هالفترة​*


----------



## white.angel (1 يونيو 2011)

*هارمى كل امتحانى عليك ..وعلى كلامك همسك قلمى
كل ورقتى ملك ايديك..ايد مين غيرك تكتب ليا
انا سلمتك كل ورقتى وبقول دايما تبقى مشيئتك
اصلى انا حتى بقلبى الخاطى جربت حنانك وعرفتك
كل يقينى انى انت معايا واثق ف اللى بتختاره ليا
......مانت في ضعفي بتبقي حمايه و طريق النجاح ترسمه ليه
قلبي بيصرخلك و ينادي انك تيجى تقعد جنبي
وان كنت انا مذاكرتش في الماضي بارك انت ف الامتحان الاتي..

بعشقك يا يسوع ...​*


----------



## soso a (1 يونيو 2011)

اجعل ذاتى يا الهى وحبيبى كرسى عرشك ويتمجد اسمك دائما فى ذاتى الضعيفه


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يونيو 2011)

لغيرك ممنوع المس


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يونيو 2011)

*ساعدنى أرجوك يارب وشجعنى من فضلك *


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (2 يونيو 2011)

_قوي ضعفي ولتكن أذناك مصغيتين الى صوت تضرعي_


----------



## vetaa (2 يونيو 2011)

*مهمــــــا ان بعدت عنك 
اعرف انى
بحـــــــــــــــــــــبك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2011)

*أتا تعبااااااااااااااااااان ومحتاج إليك يا ربــــــــى يسوع*


----------



## mero_engel (2 يونيو 2011)

بحبك قوووي يارب متسبنيش


----------



## soso a (2 يونيو 2011)

سامحنى واغفرلى خطاياى 
مد ايدك والمس قلبى اكتر واكتر 
علشان يطهر ويكونلك عرش تجلس انت لوحدك عليه ياالهى


----------



## bilseka (2 يونيو 2011)

وانا ليا مين غيرك​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

_*انت تعلمى كربتى وكاشف كل اسرارى*_
_*فلم لا تبدد حيرتى وترتب ليا افكارى*_​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (2 يونيو 2011)

خدني فى حضنك يا يسوع ومتسبنيش ابعد عنك


----------



## white.angel (2 يونيو 2011)

*حبيبى يسوع ..... بدونك ... ما تستحق الحياه ان احياها*
*فأنت الحياه .. وعندما ماتت الحياه .. مت انت واعدتها للحياه .... *
*كم انا سعيده لانى ابنتك ...*​


----------



## sparrow (2 يونيو 2011)

يارب تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي 
رغم اني بعيدة ومستهلش الا انك دايما معايا ومعزيني


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2011)

*احتاج لسماع صوتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يونيو 2011)

_عندما اكون فى ضيقه مستمره ... أشعر بأكتئاب فظيع _
_ولكن تعزياتك تجعلنى مبسوط جدا وارادتك التى لا أعلمها _
_هى اعظم كثيرا ً مما كنت اريد انا _
_اود ياربى ان اشكرك هذا اليوم وكل يوم وكل وقت _
_لانك حقاً تستحق الشكر _
_لانك تختار لنا الصالح دائما _
_شكرا ليك يا يسوع _
_بحبك اوووووووووووووووى _​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2011)

*زعلان منك بردو يارب بس بحبك قوى فى نفس الوقت*


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

بنتك تعبت ​


----------



## soso a (2 يونيو 2011)

عين ولادك وبناتك التعبنيين يا يسوع​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2011)

*تعبااااااااااااااااااااان يارب  .. إرحمنى يا إلهى يسوع*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2011)

*شجعنى قوينى وإمنحنى بركتك آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يونيو 2011)

انت عارف انا اتوجعت ازاي
اتصرف انت بقي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يونيو 2011)

( رأس الحكمه مخافه الله و معرفه القدوس فهم ) [أم 9 : 10 ]

اعطيني الحكمه ومخافتك ومعرفتك
اسكن قلبي واملك حياتي وقدني بروحك
امين


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (5 يونيو 2011)

يسوع بحبك وانا مبسوط اوي انك معايا دايما الهي 

ثبتني على الايمان وارحمنا الهي


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يا حبيبى


----------



## bilseka (5 يونيو 2011)

متشكر ليك يارب جدا على كل شيء​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يونيو 2011)

*إتمجد يارب معايا*


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2011)

مالي غيرك الجأ ليه ربي وانا تعبان


----------



## totty (5 يونيو 2011)

*بحبك اووووووووى يا نقشني على كفيك*​


----------



## مرمرين (5 يونيو 2011)

احبك يا يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يونيو 2011)

*يارب يسوع ارسل تعزياتك لاولادك آمين*


----------



## bilseka (6 يونيو 2011)

*انت الوحيد اللى تقدر*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

راجع بقول انك بجد وحشتني​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (6 يونيو 2011)

ارحمني يسوع


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

بحبك اصل انا منك ومارتحشي بعيد عنك


----------



## totty (6 يونيو 2011)

*طمن قلوبنا من فضلك*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

سااااااعدني يا يسوع لاني محتاجة ليك اوي


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يونيو 2011)

كملي علي خير​


----------



## bilseka (6 يونيو 2011)

لا تنزع مني سلامك الحقيقي​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يونيو 2011)

هفضل احبك مهما يحصل ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يونيو 2011)

*خليك معايا وشجعنى يا الهى يسوع ورتب انت وكمل كله لمجدك*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يونيو 2011)

*ساعدنى محتجالك كتير​*


----------



## مرمرين (7 يونيو 2011)

أودرؤيتك بستمرار


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (7 يونيو 2011)

بحبك يا رب


----------



## soso a (7 يونيو 2011)

المس قلوب ولادك اعطيهم سلام​


----------



## bilseka (7 يونيو 2011)

اجذبي اليك​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2011)

يا يسوع تعبااااااااااان


----------



## sparrow (7 يونيو 2011)

املاني رجاء وسلام وايمان بيك وفيك


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2011)

*واحشنى مع انك جوايــــــــــــــــا يا يسوع*


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يا حبيبى


----------



## ميرنا (7 يونيو 2011)

بحبك يا ابويا


----------



## sparrow (7 يونيو 2011)

محبتك ليا يارب كبيرة وملهاش حدود
دايما بتسندني وتقويني وترشدني رغم اني لا استحق
ارجوك يارب قربني منك وخليني دايما عايشه معاك ومليانه بالايمان والرجاء


----------



## just member (7 يونيو 2011)

سامحنى
سامحنى وقويني
انا استطيع كل شيئ فيك يا حبيب روحى
فأفعل ما تشاء لانو فى راحتك ابقى دافئا
واشعر بحنو قلبك
سامحنى يا ربي القدير


----------



## bilseka (8 يونيو 2011)

سامحني على تقصيري​


----------



## totty (8 يونيو 2011)

*إنت ابويا اللى هتعوضني*​


----------



## Soldier Crist (8 يونيو 2011)

ربي و إلهي يسوع المسيح أرحمني أنا الخاطىء


----------



## جويس جوجو (8 يونيو 2011)

هقوله 
*اشكرك يارب*


----------



## soso a (8 يونيو 2011)

بحبك قوى وبطلب منك تسامحنى على الجروح الكتير اللى انا السبب فيها يا يسوع


----------



## روزي86 (8 يونيو 2011)

حبيبي يا يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يونيو 2011)

*أشكرك يارب على اليوم البركة النهاردة... 
*​


----------



## rana1981 (8 يونيو 2011)

*i love you​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يونيو 2011)

*مسواش من غيرك يا يسوعى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 يونيو 2011)

من غيرك مش بحس بمعني لحياتي ولا لوجودي


----------



## NANCY ATEF (8 يونيو 2011)

*ارحمني يا ربي يسوع المسيح .*
*وليتمجد اسمك القدوس كل حين .*
*اعيني على حمل صليبي و اتبعك كل يوم .*​


----------



## sparrow (8 يونيو 2011)

بشكرك يارب علي كل حال بشكرك علي تحننك ورحمتك 
بطلب يارب بركتك في كل خطواتي وتدبيرك انت يارب


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2011)

*هقوله ....
ادينا سلامك وعلمنا محبتك *


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يونيو 2011)

*إمنحنى إيمان أبونا إبراهيم ..آميــــــــــــن*


----------



## bilseka (9 يونيو 2011)

متاسف جدا يا ربي يسوع


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2011)

*مش قادرة استحمل اكتر من كدة بجد تعبت يارب​*


----------



## bilseka (9 يونيو 2011)

انا مش عارف اقولك ايه بصراحة


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يونيو 2011)

هقوله بحبك اوي خليك جنبي علي طول
اوعي تسيبني
انا ولا حاجة من غيرك
دورت علي الحنان بعيد عنك اتجرحت
حسسني بحنانك علشان مش ادور عليه بعيد​


----------



## soso a (10 يونيو 2011)

استطيع كل شئ بيك يا يسوع 
لا تتركنى  
لتكن ارادتك ومشيئتك فى حياتى على طول يا الهى امورى وزمام حياتى ملك يديك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يونيو 2011)

نصرخ اليك وننادى إرحمنا أنت يا فادى شعبك محتاج لعمل إيديك آميــــــــــن
​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (11 يونيو 2011)

يسوع رب المجد وفقني فى الامتحان وخليك معايا ياربي ومتسبنيش يارب انا محتاجك بجد خدني فى حضنك وطمني يااارب


----------



## Toni_Thaer (11 يونيو 2011)

شكرا ربي لانك دخلت قلبي الخاطئ شكرا لانك لمست قلبي شكرا لانك سمحت لي ان اذوب في حبك شكرا ربي واجعلني احبك اكثر.


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 يونيو 2011)

ارجوك يا الهى اقف معانا فى الامتحانات


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يونيو 2011)

*يارب انا قلبى محتاج لرحمتك محتاج يارب محبتك...آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يونيو 2011)

*مافيش احن منك على ولاده ياربى​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يونيو 2011)

سامحني ياحبيبي​


----------



## bilseka (12 يونيو 2011)

رجعني معلش انا اسف​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2011)

_انت عارف ياربى_​


----------



## totty (12 يونيو 2011)

*عشان خاطرنا عندك محتاجين تغيير تام*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يونيو 2011)

انت عارف شهوه قلبي وسامع صوته
ارجوك المسني


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

بحبك اوي


----------



## rana1981 (12 يونيو 2011)

*ارشدني للطريق الصحيح يا رب​*


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

وعدتك


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (12 يونيو 2011)

اغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر للمذنبين الي يسوع ربي رب المجد


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2011)

_محتاج ايدك ديما قبل ايدى_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يونيو 2011)

يارب ساعدنى فى الامتحانات


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يونيو 2011)

*متاخرش يارب عليا من فضلك ..آمين*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يونيو 2011)

يارب عايزة افرح بقي وانت عارف ايه اللي يفرحني​


----------



## mero_engel (13 يونيو 2011)

سامحني يارب انا الخاطي وخليني في حضنك علي طول


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (13 يونيو 2011)

لو أنت الرب حقيقي أظهرلي ذاتك ونور قلبي إليك وابعتلي الدليل من عندك أنت مش من عند البشر 
أمين


----------



## vetaa (13 يونيو 2011)

*حبيبى انت دايما
ثبتنى فيك واثبت فيا
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يا حبيبى بس كمل معايا


----------



## bilseka (13 يونيو 2011)

نسيني كل خطية​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يونيو 2011)

*متأكد انك سمعت صلاتى مش علشان اى صلاح فيا لكن علشان انت ابويا قبل ما تكون فاديا ..
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2011)

بحبك اوي​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (13 يونيو 2011)

يا ترى بتسامحني؟​


----------



## soso a (13 يونيو 2011)

يا الهى تملك على عرش قلبى 
واسكب فى قلبى محبتك كى افيض بها على اخوتى​


----------



## vetaa (13 يونيو 2011)

*عارفه انك متحملنى وكتر خيرك
بس بتمنى مبقاش شوكه ف جبينك 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يونيو 2011)

*سامحنى لقسوة قلبى يا يسوع
*​


----------



## soso a (14 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *عارفه انك متحملنى وكتر خيرك*
> 
> *بس بتمنى مبقاش شوكه ف جبينك *​


 
أمين يا يسوع لا تجعلنى ازيد من المك 
بل اجعلنى سبب فرح لك 
السماء تفرح بخاطئ واحد يتوب اكثر من 99 لا يحتاجون الى التوبه 
توبنى فاتوب​


----------



## bilseka (14 يونيو 2011)

مش عايز غيرك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يونيو 2011)

*سامحنى لكبريائى.......*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 يونيو 2011)

خليك معايا ووفقني يايسوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يونيو 2011)

الهي الحنون 
انا انسان خاطئ غير مستحق
ولكني اثق كل الثقه بانك ستعمل من خلالي وتستخدمني 
وتلمس قلبي وتحرره من عبوديه اي خطيه
رجائي فيك


----------



## totty (14 يونيو 2011)

*من فضلك يارب نفسنا تدخل وتغير *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يونيو 2011)

الموضوع قدامك اتصرف ياحبيبي 
لاني تعبت ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يونيو 2011)

*أنا أحتاج إليك يا الهى يسوع ...
*​


----------



## white.angel (14 يونيو 2011)

*يسوع كان بيقولى مالك قلقان قولتله معايا exam
قالى زاكر وانت ناجح بامتنان
قولتله بس الوقت قليل والمواد كتير
.........قالىdon’t worry
اعمل اللى عليك وانا هراعيك
انور عقلك وافكرك بكل اللى ناسيه
قولتله thnx يارب كتير
قالى يابنى دا اقل تعبير عن محبتى ليك
قولتله deal
انا هذاكر وانت عليك التقدير*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (14 يونيو 2011)

*بحبك يا ربي ... يا مخلصي
يا فادي الجميع
*​


----------



## soso a (14 يونيو 2011)

يا الهى المحب اليك نفسى وقلبى هما بين يديك مثل الفخار 
وانت الفخارى الاعظم شكلهم وغيرهم كما تريد​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (14 يونيو 2011)

محتاجاك اوى ياحبيبى انا تعبانه جدا

تعالى بقى خدنى لحضنك
​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> محتاجاك اوى ياحبيبى انا تعبانه جدا
> 
> تعالى بقى خدنى لحضنك
> ​



كلميه وارمي حمولك عليه واطلبي منه ياخدك فى حضنه يا توتة وهوا اكيد هياخدك فى حضنه


----------



## omid (14 يونيو 2011)

انت الوحيد الذي تملكه قلبي 
انت رفيقي وحبيبي وابي
انت ملجئي وخيمتي 
احبك
ولا اعرف كيف اوصف حبك
 ابنك 
الغريب​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يونيو 2011)

*مستحقش محبتك يا يسوع ... *


----------



## جويس جوجو (15 يونيو 2011)

دبر الامور يا يسوع ارجوك اعمل اللى فيه الخير انا سايبة كل حاجة ف ايديك دبرها


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يونيو 2011)

إمنحنى سلامك وشجعنى يا الهى آمين


----------



## soso a (15 يونيو 2011)

املانى بنورك يا الهى علشان نكون نور للعالم  ينور الطريق ليك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يونيو 2011)

يارب انا تعبانه قوي وماليش غيرك دلوقت الجأ ليه
ارجوك ساعدني ومش تسبني في محنتي


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2011)

يارب كمل انت​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يونيو 2011)

*زعلان أنا منك يا يسوع**..!!*


----------



## bilseka (16 يونيو 2011)

متشكر جدا انك ساترها معايا​


----------



## شميران (16 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا ياحبيبي ياربي لوجودك معي واعذرني ياااارب لكثرة اخطائي وسأحاول باسمك ان اتركها ياااارب لتكن مشيئتك احبك يابابا ياحبيبي يايسوعي ياأخي ياكل شئ في حياتي احبك*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (16 يونيو 2011)

*أنا محتاجتك جنبي
و أنت معي على طول 
شكراً يا حبيبي يا يسوع
بحبك كتير
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يونيو 2011)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (16 يونيو 2011)

تعبت اتصرف بقى ارجوك تعالى بسرعه امتى هاتيجى انا مستنياك انت فاهمنى يارب اكيد فا ارجوك اتصرف بقى


----------



## rana1981 (16 يونيو 2011)

*احمي بلدي يا رب​*


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2011)

يارب اشفي كل مريض وخفف الامهم​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

ارحمني يارب


----------



## soso a (16 يونيو 2011)

راضى بحكمك حتى لو كان مر عصيب​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2011)

عايزة اقوله انت ليه بتجيب الاخبار الوحشة والمشاكل كلها في وقت واحد
طب اديني فاصل او استراحة علشان اعرف استحمل
ده بيقولوا خبطتين في الراس توجع​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

عارفه انك دايما معانا


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

ما انت يا تاخدني يا تاخدني
مفيش حل وسط خالص​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2011)

*أنا واثق انك جنبى يا الهى 
*​


----------



## vetaa (17 يونيو 2011)

*رغم كل حاجه بضايقك بيها
لكن واثقه ف تعاملاتك معايا قوى
وزى ما بقولك دايما مش هتسبنى ووقت الجد جد
اقولك م الاخر
بحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبك
*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2011)

مليش غيرك يا يسوع

اتصرف انت


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

عايزة اقوله خدني قبل ما تكويني في حد غالي عليا​


----------



## vetaa (17 يونيو 2011)

*جمايلــــــــــــــك غرقتنى بجد
فعلا هى جديده كل صباح
متحرمش منك ابدا
وثبتى فيك
دايما
*​


----------



## NANCY ATEF (18 يونيو 2011)

*بحبك يا ربي يسوع من كل قلبي . باشكرك على عطفك و حنانك و رعايتك لي في كل امور حياتي وعلى فداءك و خلاصك العجيب وعلى صليبك الذي هو رمز لاعظم حب لكل البشرية . بحبك  يا رب .*


----------



## bilseka (19 يونيو 2011)

كمل معي ومتسبنيش ابدا ارجوك انا من غيرك معرفش اعيش


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2011)

*قد إيه أنت يارب عظيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم .... ليك المجد والعظمة والسلطان
أنت قدوس وقادر على كل شئ...بحبك قوووووى يا يسوع يا حبيب قلبى
*​


----------



## totty (19 يونيو 2011)

*متسبناش يا حبيبي محتاجينلك تغير*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يا ابويا على كل حاجه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2011)

*اللى شايفه فى مصلحتى اعمله انت وانا مش هتكلم​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 يونيو 2011)

*لا تسامحني يا رب
لا تسامحني... ولا رح سامح حالي
زرعت دمعة على خد الأغلى من حياتي
بدل كل دمعة نزلت من عينو بفرحة يا رب
ما بدي غير هيك
مقهوورة
*​


----------



## vetaa (19 يونيو 2011)

*حل بسلامك جوانا ارجوك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2011)

*أنت جميل قووووى يارب يسوع*
​


----------



## sparrow (19 يونيو 2011)

ارحمنا يارب واعننا وباركنا 
واقف مع كل واحد محتجلك واتمجد يارب
ملناش غيرك نلجا ليه


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

عايزة اقوله ان الصداع اللي حاسة بيه صعب اوي ومتعب
ممكن تشيله عني ؟​


----------



## bilseka (20 يونيو 2011)

نور عيني ديما واعطيني حكمة​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يونيو 2011)

*مطمن خاااااااااااااالص وانت معايا يا الهى يسوع ومش عايز حاجة تانية ...
بحبك قوى يارب قوووووووى
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لانك رفعت عن الصداع ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2011)

حاسس يا ربي اني تايه في دربي
من غيرك انت يرشدني ويرجعني
فارجوك ساعدني


----------



## bilseka (21 يونيو 2011)

*انا سلمتك كل حياتي واثق في اللى بتختاره ليا*​


----------



## sparrow (21 يونيو 2011)

بشكرك يارب علي رحمتك وتحننك بيا 
ارجوك يارب رتب حياتي وبارك خطواتي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يونيو 2011)

*رأيت يارب ظلمي . أقم دعواي*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

واثقة فيك اكتر من نفسي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2011)

*انت شايف وعارف كل حاجة ياربى فساعده ارجوووووووك​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

انت عارف انا عايزه ايه


----------



## marmora jesus (21 يونيو 2011)

يارب انا تعبانة بجد
وتعبت من احساسي بالمرض ده
ارفع عني لو سمحت​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2011)

*خلينى أعيشلك يا يسوع...آمين
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

أحيآنآ نمرْ بحآلةْ آختنآق شديدة ..
فتعجز اقلآمنآ عن ترتيبْ آلحروفْ .. وتستعصيْ آلكلمآت على ألسنتنا ..
وتبقىْ آلكلمة .. آلوحيدة .. ...آلمعبرةْ .. عن آلحآل .. ( يا رب )
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يونيو 2011)

مش عارفه اقولك اي حاجه
بس واثقه انك عارف كل حاجه
وهتعمل الصالح ليا كحسب اراداتك ومشيئتك


----------



## bilseka (22 يونيو 2011)

*ممكن تثبتنا في ايمانك انا واولادك*​


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2011)

الى متى يارب تنسانى كل النسيان الى متى تحجب وجهك عنى الى متى يرتفع عدوى عليا الى متى اردد هذه امشورات وهذه اوجاع فى قلبى النهار كله


----------



## sparrow (22 يونيو 2011)

يارب ارحمنا واعننا


----------



## totty (22 يونيو 2011)

سامحني​


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2011)

بحبك يا يسوع 
انر لى ذهنى بكلامك يا الهى


----------



## vetaa (22 يونيو 2011)

*ياربى انا محتاره ارشدنى لارادتك*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 يونيو 2011)

وسط الالام اراك الهي
 وسط الاحزان تعزي حياتي
 وسط الظلام تنير طريقي 
وسط الاشواك تمسك بيميني


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يونيو 2011)

*اتصرف بسرعة انت يارب 
ممكن *​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2011)

انت عارف طلبي يارب وانا في انتظار عمل يديك


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يونيو 2011)

*"لكنك ترحم الجميع لانك قادر على كل شيء وتتغاضى عن خطايا الناس لكي يتوبوا" 
*

*(سفر الحكمة 11: 24)*


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2011)

اشفي يارب كل مريض لان مفيش غيرك حنين علينا


----------



## bilseka (23 يونيو 2011)

*جايلك بسلمك كل حياتي*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اشفي يارب كل مريض لان مفيش غيرك حنين علينا



امييييين يارب


----------



## bilseka (23 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اشفي يارب كل مريض لان مفيش غيرك حنين علينا





امين يا رب


----------



## totty (23 يونيو 2011)

*عدي الايام الجايه على خير*​


----------



## vetaa (24 يونيو 2011)

*انت رفيقى وحبيبى وملجأى*​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

هقوله
استر بكره علينا
ساعدنا نفرح الناس​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

قويني يا ربي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يونيو 2011)

*انا مش قادرة يا ابويا*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

شكرا ليك يارب عشان طمنتني

بحبك اوي


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

اتصرف انت يارب ماتسبنيش ساعدنى عملت المستحيل ماقدرتش


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> اتصرف انت يارب ماتسبنيش ساعدنى عملت المستحيل ماقدرتش



*مد ايدك يارب وساعدها 
وامسك باديها هي محتجاك اووي
يارب قويها وشيل عنهاااا 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2011)

*اللى انت عايزه يارب انا موافق عليه .. لتكن مشيئتك*


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

اشكرك بجد انك وقفت معانا النهارده
وساعدتنا اننا قدرنا نفرح الناس البسيطة دي ​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

حلو كدا يارب متشكره بس فيه حاجه انا كدا مارسيتش على بر  اتصرف ارجوك يارب ورسينى​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر يارب


----------



## بن الراعى (24 يونيو 2011)

*نفسى اقولك يارب تعالى اسكن جوايا اجعل من قلبى مسكنا لك على الدوام كما ان لم ترفض ان تولد فى مزود البقر اريدك ان تولد ثانيا  فى قلبى ومن جديد الان سيدى هيأ لك مكان داخله وخذه مليكه خاصه لك *


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2011)

_اشكرك على كل حال _
_محتاجك معايا بكره تدبر الصالح _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2011)

_انت عارف يارب انى محتاجلك اوى _​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

*قويني يااااارب *


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2011)

*+ الهى يسوع ريح كل نفس تعبانة
+ شدد الايدين المرخية والركب المخلعة
+ أشكرك ليك كل السجود يا حبيب قلبى يا يسوع
*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (25 يونيو 2011)

متشكره جدا يا اجمل اب فى الوجود سورى مش لاقيه وصف اوصفك بيه ياحبيبى ياعمرى ياحياتى

انا فرحانه جدا بس محتاره اتصرف يارب خليها تيجى صراحه فاهمنى طبعا يا بابا ياحبيبى يايسوعى يامسيحى الغالى​


----------



## bilseka (26 يونيو 2011)

بحبك يا يسوع


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

*ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## rana1981 (26 يونيو 2011)

*بشكرك يا رب ....وانتظر اكتمال معجزتك العظيمة​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 يونيو 2011)

سامحنى يارب


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 يونيو 2011)

لتكن مشيئتك يارب لو ديه مشيئتك كملها للاخر يا يسوع


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (26 يونيو 2011)

بحببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببك اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى اووووووووووووووووووووووووى اوووووووووووووووووووووووووى اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يونيو 2011)

*يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

_*انت تعلم كربتى وكاشف كل اسرارى*_
*لما لا تبدد حيراتى وترتب ليا افكارى*​


----------



## bilseka (27 يونيو 2011)

*انت هدف اهداف العمر *​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 يونيو 2011)

_*على كل لحظة حب منك بديك  جرح منى فياريت تسامحنى*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يونيو 2011)

اقف مع اختي في الامتحان هي وكل اللي زيها ​


----------



## rana1981 (27 يونيو 2011)

*ارجوك اعد الراحة والهدوء الى داخلي​*


----------



## johna&jesus (27 يونيو 2011)

*حاسس انك زهقت منى *​


----------



## totty (27 يونيو 2011)

*محتجالك اووى ومليش غيرك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 يونيو 2011)

*يارب خليها من نصيبنا ​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 يونيو 2011)

وحشتنى ووحشتنى الحكاوى معاك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2011)

*يارب إشفى كل مريض
*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 يونيو 2011)

ها ايه الحل بقى انا كدا عملت اللى عليا شوف انت يارب اتصرف عشان انا خلاااااااااااااااااااااص جبت أخرى​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يونيو 2011)

يااااااااااااربى شكرا يا حبيبى
لتكن مشيئتك
طول حياتى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يونيو 2011)

*اسندنى يارب من فضلك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يونيو 2011)

بشكرك يارب من كل قلبي 
لانك حنون عليا قوي رغم اني مش استاهل خالص
فارجوك كمل اللي بدايته معايا


----------



## bilseka (28 يونيو 2011)

لا تنزع مني  سلامك​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يونيو 2011)

لتكن مشيئتك​


----------



## كاتالينا (28 يونيو 2011)

أنا حقوله أنا زعلانة كتير انصدمت اليوم من أصدقاء أو يمكن اعتبرتن أصدقاء واحترمتن أشد الاحترام
وكان لهم في قلبي معزة خاصة مع الأسف جرحوني وأذوا مشاعري 
أنا يسوع رح أنساهم وما رح فكر فيهم ساعدني بس لحتى أتجاوز هالشي وانتبه مرة تانية لحتى ما أوقع غير مرة


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

_*اســـــــــــــ يا ــــــــ يســـــــــــــــــــــــوع ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف*_​


----------



## totty (28 يونيو 2011)

*متسبش بناتك كده يارب من فضلك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2011)

*مش عايز أفرح من غيرك يا يسوع ... فرحى مايبقاش فرح
 غير لما يكون أنت مصدره...آمين
*​


----------



## wadeetito (28 يونيو 2011)

هقول لرب الارباب وملك الملوك يسوع المسيح
سامحنى ...قوينى ....ساعدنى
شكرا للموضوع المفيد


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يا حبيبى​


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

بشكرك علي كل تجربة بتدخلني فيها لاني بخرج منها بمعلومة تفيدني في حياتي الجاية

وبحبك اوي عشان انت حنون علي اولادك​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 يونيو 2011)

*يا يسوع ... بوكرا امتحاني و مالي غيرك يوقف جنبي
الكل بيتخلى عني ...بس انت معي بكل لحظة
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

_*خليك معايا بقى *_​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (28 يونيو 2011)

اختارلي انت يارب​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *مش عايز أفرح من غيرك يا يسوع ... فرحى مايبقاش فرح
> غير لما يكون أنت مصدره...آمين
> *​



اميييين


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2011)

*فرح كل اللى حواليا

آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

يارب مش عايزة الضغط يعلي لاني بجد مش بستحمل الصداع بتاعه
علشان خاطري ):​


----------



## روزي86 (29 يونيو 2011)

شكرا ليك يا حبيبي


----------



## bilseka (29 يونيو 2011)

*اسندنا في كل عمل صالح*​


----------



## vetaa (29 يونيو 2011)

*حنين وطويل البال وملناش غيرك نترجاه
ولا عايزين غيرك
لا تتركنا
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2011)

*مش عارف أقول إيه ومش عارف عايز إيه لكن عايز اقولك بحبك يا الهى يسوع 
*​


----------



## rana1981 (30 يونيو 2011)

i need you lord soo much


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2011)

*تعبان يارب خد بإيدى يا يسوع
*​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (30 يونيو 2011)

قربني منك اكتر


----------



## white.angel (30 يونيو 2011)

*مش كفايا كدة ... طالت غربتى ومليت ...عايزه اروح البيت ...هناك لا فى الم ولا هم وزرع وغيط ... طولت الغيبه ياربى .. يلا تعالى ...​*


----------



## soso a (30 يونيو 2011)

اشكرك وامجدك واسبحك يا الهى الحنون ​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 يونيو 2011)

هو دا يا ربى معناه ايه 

يعنى امين ولا لسه شويه صدقنى مش فاهمه قصدك وضحلى اكتر يليز يا ابتاه اعنى محتاجالك اوى ياربى يا اعظم اب فى الدنيا ديا​


----------



## mera22 (30 يونيو 2011)

كون معايا عشان خاطري انا متاكده انك بتحني يا يسوع


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 يونيو 2011)

*أنا ناطرة تصرفك يا رب .... بلاك بضيع
شو اعمللللللل
*​


----------



## vetaa (1 يوليو 2011)

*يااااااااااااااااارب
اعنا وارحمنا
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 يوليو 2011)

يارب ساعدني وقويني اشيل الجبل اللي علي قلبي ده​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يوليو 2011)

*كملها يارب على خير​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يوليو 2011)

انت مريح المتعبين وثقيلي الاحمال
كاشف القلوب وفاحص الكلي
انت عارف انا عايزه اقول ايه
وانا واثقه انك هدبر الصالح


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يوليو 2011)

بحببببببببببببببببببببك يارب 

وارجوك دبر من عندك بس ارجوك مش تتأخر عليا​


----------



## white.angel (2 يوليو 2011)

*وحشتنى يا قلبى .... يا غالى علي ...*
​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يوليو 2011)

ساعدني وقويني واديني الشجاعة بكره​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يوليو 2011)

إشتغل فيا وبيا آميــــن


----------



## Toni_Thaer (2 يوليو 2011)

يارب سامحني 

يا امي يا عدرا سامحيني

كنت اسب واكفر فيكم قبل ما اعرفكم

يارب عطيني اشاره وحده انك سامحتني

شكرا يسوع لانك سمعتني

امين


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 يوليو 2011)

ماتسبنيش يا حبيبى​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (2 يوليو 2011)

مد ايديك ارجوك ساعدنى انا خايفه من كل حاجه تعبت وارجوك بكره عندى اخر امتحان للسنه دى حل معايا ارجوك وساعدنى فى امتحانات دنيتى اللى مستمره امين


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يوليو 2011)

أنا أحتاج إليك يا مخلصى والهى يسوع المسيح


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يوليو 2011)

مد عصاك يا يسوع ادبني
يمكن بالطريقه دي تجيبني
انا عارفك تقدر تعقابني
لكن انت بتقدر وبتعفي
لانك اب حنون يغفر ويعفي عن ابنه عندما يخطئ
فسامحني 
 كرحمتك يارب وليس كخطايايا


----------



## bilseka (3 يوليو 2011)

ارجع واقولك متاسف وسامحني عن ضعفي الشديد​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يوليو 2011)

اشكرك يا حبيبى​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 يوليو 2011)

يارب كملي علي خير ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا خااااااااااااااااااااااااالص يارب يسوع لوجودك معايا .


----------



## mera22 (3 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جدا وخليك معايا للاخر


----------



## NANCY ATEF (3 يوليو 2011)

ارحمنا يا ربي يسوع المسيح لك كل المجد .​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2011)

*أنا بحبك قوووووووووى يارب يسوع 
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

محتاجك يارب تفرحني 
لأني تعبت كتير اووووووووي 

وعاوز استريح من إللي انــــا فيه وانــــا راضي باللي تشوفه​


----------



## bilseka (4 يوليو 2011)

شدني بكل قوة ومتسبنيش ابعد عنك مهما حصل مني بسلم ارادتي


----------



## rana1981 (4 يوليو 2011)

*أعطني الحكمة في القول والفعل واريد ايضا  قوة عظيمة من عندك لكي اكون قادرة على تحمل ما يحصل معي*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

صباح الجمال والورد والفل والياسمين​ 
صباح الخير ياحبيبى ياربى وابى وكل عمرى​ 
وحشتنننننننننننننننننننننننننننى اووووووووووووووووووووووووى​


----------



## شميران (4 يوليو 2011)

انت كل حياتي وعمري شكرا لانك معي


----------



## totty (4 يوليو 2011)

*لو انا بقول عايزة تمثيل
باجيلك واقولك مش عايزة تمثيل نفسي في تغيير وتبديل وتشكبل 
من فضلك يا حبيبي إسمع واستجب بحسب إرادتك*​


----------



## vetaa (4 يوليو 2011)

*محتجالك خالص وحاسه بوجودك معايا قوى
رجاءا يا الهى خليك دايما معاايا
وحسسنى بوجودك
وبلمساتك
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يا حبيبى​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يوليو 2011)

معقولة سمعتنى بالسرعة دى ... طيب دة انا مستهلش محبتك ولا استاهل اى حاجة حلوة منك يا أبويــــــــــــــا ....أحرجتنى بحنانك !!


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

سألوني عن أسمه ’’ .. {رفعت رأسي الي السماء وتنهدت..} سألوني عن شكله ,, ......... . .{أغمضت عيني بحنان وتخيلت ..} سألوني عن قلبه,, . .{وضعت كف بكف وضممتها الى صدري .. { واخيرا سألوني أين هو الأن .. . . {. . بكيت بلهفة وقلت ..}.... !! مين غيره قلبه حنون عارفينه مين اللى احبنى حتى الموت بذل نفسه علشانى 
اليك يا يسوع هو اشتياقى احبك لانك احببتنى اولا كيف لى اترك كل هذا الحب وابحث عن غيرك انت المحب وليس سواك احبك يارب يا قوتى يا صخرتى​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2011)

*يارب عدلها لانها خربت خالص​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

محتاجالك اوووووووووووووووى​


----------



## rimonda (4 يوليو 2011)

خليك في حياتي على طووووووووووووووول


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2011)

فرح كل قلب حزين آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يوليو 2011)

*ياربى يسوع من فضلك خليييييييك جنبى 
انا تعبانة قوى ومحدش غيرك هيشفينى
انا مخنووووقة ومحدش غيرك هيفرحنى
انا موجوعة وحزينة قوووووووى ومحدش غيرك هيريحنى *
*اسندنى يارب*​


----------



## bilseka (5 يوليو 2011)

*حسب مشيئتك*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

ربى اتصرف ارجوك مش عارفه اعمل ايه تعبت بجد اتصرف عشان خاطرى ​


----------



## rana1981 (5 يوليو 2011)

*محتاجتك كتيرررررر​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يا بابا يسوع علمنى حاجات حلوة تانى وتانى آميــــــــــــــن
نسيت أقول لك أنك كل حياتى


----------



## white.angel (5 يوليو 2011)

*حبيبى يسوع .. ارى الحب كالطفل الرضيع يتكئ على صدرك ..
 ارى الطهر يسيل على وجهك ... 
ارى النور يتطاير مع ذبذبات صوتك ... 
فهل يكفى ان اقول انى احبك ....!!*​


----------



## mera22 (5 يوليو 2011)

ارجوك تكون معايا طول اليوم


----------



## rimonda (5 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ربى اتصرف ارجوك مش عارفه اعمل ايه تعبت بجد اتصرف عشان خاطرى ​


يسوع يكون معاك وثفي انه هو كد:new5:ه


----------



## rimonda (5 يوليو 2011)

rimonda قال:


> خليك في حياتي على طووووووووووووووول


ميرسي كتير على تقييمك الله يباركك:t17:


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2011)

خليك معايا اليوم وكل يوم آمين


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

محتاجالك اوى ياحبيبى يايسوع المسيح ياربى انقذنى 
اتصرف انت يارب فيا شيل الغشاوه من بين عنيا​


----------



## bilseka (6 يوليو 2011)

*صباح الخير*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يوليو 2011)

أشكرك ياربى يسوع لانك منحتنى نعمة التناول من أسرارك المحيية اليوم. 
آمين


----------



## totty (6 يوليو 2011)

*متسبنيش يارب انت ابويا اللى هتعوضني*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يوليو 2011)

*خلى الكسل والملل يبعدوا عنى يارب يسوع من فضلك اسمعنى
آمين*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا ليك يارب على كل حال 
*
*وشكراااااا على كل مرارة فى الدنيا لانى عارفة وواثقة انك هتحولها لحاجة حلوة قوى* ​


----------



## rimonda (6 يوليو 2011)

بشكرك يا رب لانه نهاري سيكون جميل لانك راعيي


----------



## المفدى بالدم (6 يوليو 2011)

*اشكرك لانك رحيم *
*ورؤؤف*
* طويل الروح *
*وكثير الرحمه*

*لم تصنع معى حسب خطاياى*
* ولم تجازنى حسب اثامى*

*كبعد المشرق عن المغرب*
* ابعدت عنى معاصى*​


----------



## rana1981 (6 يوليو 2011)

*ارشدني للصح يا رب لاني تائهة ولا اعرف ماذا افعل​*


----------



## rimonda (6 يوليو 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> *ارشدني للصح يا رب لاني تائهة ولا اعرف ماذا افعل​*


لا تخافي لانه معك ولانه سوف يفعل الافضل لك لو لم تريه انظري له بعين الايمان وثقي به :new8:


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (6 يوليو 2011)

ساعدنى اختار صح


----------



## rimonda (6 يوليو 2011)

بدي ياك يا ربي تكون معي في كل لحظة من حياتي تسندني وتشجعني


----------



## محاميه مسيحيه (6 يوليو 2011)

رافعه ايدى للسما بطلب تتدخل يا رب


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (6 يوليو 2011)

متشكره جدا هانت خلاص ارجوك كمل كانوا تلاته بقيوا اتنين يلا بقى نوصل لواحد بس يبقى أكيد بليز يا ابتاه ارجوك بسرعه عشان خاطرى انا عارفه انى بطلب كتيييييييييير ويمكن اكتر من مابعطيك من حب لكن انت عارفنى ياربى​


----------



## bilseka (7 يوليو 2011)

متشكر جدا جدا​


----------



## totty (7 يوليو 2011)

*حسسنا بوجودك ومتسبناش من فضلك*​


----------



## micho500 (7 يوليو 2011)

ياحبيبي اشكرك واقدسك من كل قلبي وروحي على وقوفك على باب قلبي ومناداتك لي كي اتي اليك واشكرك على محبتل الكبيرة التي لا يدركها اي فكر عقلي بل الذي يدركها الروح لانك انت الروح الساكن فينا نحن هياكل الله اشكرك


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يوليو 2011)

*يا طوق نجاة للغرقانين
يا مفرح القلب الحزين
لو يعجزوا كل البشر أنت بتقدر يا معين
*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 يوليو 2011)

محتاجالك اوى يارب​


----------



## rana1981 (7 يوليو 2011)

*لا أريد أن اعود الى الوراء بل أن اتقدم الى الامام وانت معي خطوة بخطوة​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يوليو 2011)

*مش تزعل منى يا الهى يسوع *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يوليو 2011)

*يارب محتاجة سندة قوية *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 يوليو 2011)

ااااااااااااااااااااه يا يسوع اه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يوليو 2011)

خليك معايا النهاردة ... عايز اشوف ايدك .
آمين


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (8 يوليو 2011)

اه انا تعبانه اوى يارب خلاص مش قادره استحمل شيل عنى يارب وسامحنى


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يوليو 2011)

سامحني وقويني​


----------



## محاميه مسيحيه (8 يوليو 2011)

هقوله
ثبتنى يا الهى
​


----------



## mera22 (8 يوليو 2011)

بحبك يا الهي يسوع كون معايا وعزيني


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يوليو 2011)

لا تحجب وجهك عني وارحمني


----------



## Soldier Crist (9 يوليو 2011)

أغسلني فأبيض أكثر من الثلج


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (9 يوليو 2011)

كدا يارب اقولك اتصرف تسيبنى لوحدى بغرق انا حاسه بوجودك بس مش لامساه دبر فى اسرع وقت ارجوك يارب انا محتاجه دا بسرعه وخصوصا الايام دى ارجوك يا ابتاه


----------



## sparrow (9 يوليو 2011)

يارب انا بعيدة اووي عنك ومش عجبني الحال دا 
ارجوك قربني منك وخليني اعيش معاك


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يوليو 2011)

ساعدني انفذ قراري​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يوليو 2011)

بحبك خالص يا بابا يسوع


----------



## rana1981 (10 يوليو 2011)

*قويني يا رب​*


----------



## bilseka (10 يوليو 2011)

*متأسف جدا​*


----------



## rimonda (10 يوليو 2011)

أنا بدي ياك تضل مرافق خطواتي خطوة خطوة كما كنت دائما وستكون معي  انت الذي قلت لا اتركك لا اهملك لانك ابني وهذا هو ايماني ابتي


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (10 يوليو 2011)

ياربى ارجوك كمل جميلك واختارلى الصالح ارجوك يارجاء من لا رجاء له يامعين من لا معين له


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2011)

*هقوله قوينى وكمل معايا​*


----------



## mera22 (10 يوليو 2011)

كون معايا لغايه الاخر


----------



## totty (10 يوليو 2011)

*مفارقنيش ابداً ابداً 
إحسانك ده مفارقنيش
من وانا لسه فى رحم الام الرحمه شالتني وسابتنيش*​


----------



## soso a (10 يوليو 2011)

لكن مشيئتك يا يسوع ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يا حبيبى​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يوليو 2011)

ارشدني يارب ولتكن مشيئتك
انا راضية بأي حاجة المهم تبقي من ايدك وباختيارك ​


----------



## bilseka (11 يوليو 2011)

*خليني معاك*​


----------



## rana1981 (11 يوليو 2011)

*بحبك كتير​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يارب على كل حاجه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2011)

لتكن إرادتك ومشيئتك ... أنا فرحان علشان ماشى معاك يا يسوع وبتنفذ مشيئتك فى حياتى
واوعدك مش هزعل من اى حاجة اللى انت عايزه يكون يارب... لانك بتحبنى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*ليييييييييه يارب ساكت وسايبنى كده *​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 يوليو 2011)

محتاجاك اوى يارب

حيرتى ازدادت ريحنى بقى ارجوك​


----------



## bilseka (12 يوليو 2011)

قادر تعوض


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يوليو 2011)

ياه على حكمتك ياإلهى رغم انى احترت منها لكن واثقه فيك ياحبيبى


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

ياربى انا مش عارفه اعمل ايه انا تعبت​


----------



## rana1981 (12 يوليو 2011)

*يا رب انا بدي احكي  معك موضوع ضروري ضروري اليوم​*


----------



## ميرنا (12 يوليو 2011)

حقك عليا اشكرك وحقى عليك تفهمنى


----------



## المفدى بالدم (12 يوليو 2011)

*عارفك تعبت معايا اوى *

*بس معلهش انت غير محدود *

*عارف انى غبى اوى *

*ومش بافهم طرقك ومعاملاتك بسهوله *

*لكن ارجع واقولك*

*مين هيستحملنى  غيرك ؟؟؟*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

*كل ما تفتحتلى حاجة ترجع تتقفل وتخرب تانى يرضيك كدة يارب​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2011)

مش عارف ليه ... بس انا متاكد انك بتحبنى يا الهى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يوليو 2011)

محتجالك اووووووووي الوقت دا ​


----------



## rimonda (12 يوليو 2011)

يا رب تكمل امورنا وتكون على خير باسمك يا يسوع أصلي آمين​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2011)

لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يوليو 2011)

هانت يارب صبرنى ارجوك ​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (13 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *كل ما تفتحتلى حاجة ترجع تتقفل وتخرب تانى يرضيك كدة يارب​*


 
*لازم ابليس يقاومك ...*

* وربنا بيمتحن ايمانك *

*يا ترى هتكملى *

*ولا هتسيبه يسرق منك ايمانك ؟؟؟*​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

يارب ارشدني بكره واللي عايزه انت هو اللي يكون وانا راضية بيه
يارب خليني اسمع صوتك بكره لاني مستنية رأيك​


----------



## rana1981 (13 يوليو 2011)

*اريد  سلاما يفوق التصور يا رب​*


----------



## bilseka (13 يوليو 2011)

*قرب مني ومتسبش ايدي ابدا مهما حصل مني وساعدني اني اقرب ولادك ليك اكتر واكتر مع اني عارف ومتاكد اني مستحقش اصلا ان ادعى لك خدام*


----------



## totty (13 يوليو 2011)

*متزعلش يارب مني وسامحني
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يوليو 2011)

تعالى غير حياتى ..... علمنى وقوى إيمانى آمين


----------



## شميران (13 يوليو 2011)

ياربي اليوم انا محتاجة اليك كثيييييييييييير ومحتاجة يمر هذا اليوم وتنسينا همومنا يايسوع كن مع عائلتي كلنا محتاجين لك ارجوك ياحبيبي يامن تألمت من اجل خطايانا يامن شلت همومنا وخلصتنا من الابليس ياااارب قوينا وخلينا معاك ولاتدخلنا في التجربة وفرح قلوبنا لانه الفرحة معاك يس بنشوفها
احبك


----------



## المفدى بالدم (13 يوليو 2011)

*عااااجز عن شكرك *

*عاجز عن عدم  ارضاءك*

*عاجز عن خدمتك*

*عاجز عن محبتك بكل القلب*

*لكنى مش فاقد الامل *

*لانك اخترتنى*

* وانت ما تفشلشى ابدا فى حاجه مسكتها بايدك*

*منتظرك تغيرنى *

*لانى مش هاعرف اغير نفسى*​


----------



## rimonda (13 يوليو 2011)

سامحني يا رب على شكي وقويني لاستمر في ايماني


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يوليو 2011)

ياااااااااااااااارب 
اقف معايا مش تسبي انا مش ليا صديق 
ولا حبيب غيرك ياحبيبي عايزة اشكيلك وافضفض معاك 
وسامحني علي اي حاجة عملتها 
بشفاعة ام النور وكل القديسين
اقف معايا ياحبيبي اليومين دول
​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (13 يوليو 2011)

إلهى أنى فى حاجه شديده إليك فأرجوك لاتدعنى أخذى ابدا لأنك ربى وأبى وكل مافى حياتى​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يوليو 2011)

مش عارف اقول بس بحبك على طووووووووووووول مهما كانت الظروف يارب


----------



## rimonda (13 يوليو 2011)

الهي اتكالي عليك رغم كل ما يحدث فقويني لانني بحاجة لقوتك يا يسوع لاحتمل ارجوك
​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

ايه حكمتك في تأجيل الموضوع للجمعة !!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

يارب ساعدنى​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 يوليو 2011)

يارب انا مقصر فى صلواتي وخدمتي بس انا بحبك اووي يارب ,, يارب متبعدش عني انا محتاجك معايا دايما ومحتاج تاخدني فى حضنك وتفضل بركتك معايا يارب


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

يارب سامحنى وساعدنى​


----------



## white.angel (14 يوليو 2011)

*مش عارفه اقولك ايه انهارده ...*
*اقولك احنا اسفين .. طيب على ايه ولا ايه ولا ايه ... *
*اقولك اننا بندعى الخدمه واحنا مش عارفينها .. وعلمهالنا .. انت طول العمر بتعلمنا .. ومش فاهمين ... *
*مش عارفه انهارده اقولك ايه .... سامحنى ... لانى مش عارفه اقولك انهارده ايه ... *​


----------



## bilseka (14 يوليو 2011)

*بحب ايديك قوي وهي محاوطني بحس اني مش عايز اي حاجة تانية من الدنيا وما فيها
*​


----------



## rana1981 (14 يوليو 2011)

*سلام لشعب الرب في كل مكان​*


----------



## ميرنا (14 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لانك مش سايبنى وايدم حاوليه حاميانى


----------



## totty (14 يوليو 2011)

*وعدك ليا بيأكدلي انك مش هتسيبني*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يوليو 2011)

راحتك فيك
فكن قائدي يا سيدي


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يوليو 2011)

*أنا وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااثق فيييييييييييييييك *


----------



## rana1981 (14 يوليو 2011)

*يا رب خلي القلق يلي جواتي يروح وترجعلي السلام لقلبي​*


----------



## rimonda (14 يوليو 2011)

اعني يا رب وخذ بيدي​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

ارجووووووووووك يارب​


----------



## NANCY ATEF (14 يوليو 2011)

ساعدني يا رب يسوع بالعمل لان حملي اصبح ثقيل وانا بمفردي ومفيش غيرك يا الهي اطلب معونته وارشاده .
وساعدني على حمل صليبي مهما كانت الظروف .
ولن اشكو لاحد غيرك ان ساءت الاحوال وكانت متعبه لي .فانت خير معين لي يا يسوع .​


----------



## rana1981 (16 يوليو 2011)

*يا رب احمي صديقي ارجوك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يوليو 2011)

بشكرك يارب يسوع 
لانك فرحت قلوبنا انهارده
بنجاح اختي وبنت عمي وخالي
اشكرك يا احن اب علينا


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يوليو 2011)

*انت حبيب قلبى يا قلبى يا يسوع 
*​


----------



## vetaa (16 يوليو 2011)

*حبيبى انت يارب
عرفنى ارداتك وساعدنى انى انفذها
لانى بطلبها بجد 
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يارب​


----------



## bilseka (17 يوليو 2011)

المس قلبي والمس قلب كل شاب بعيد عنك خلينا كلنا نذوق حلاوة حضنك ارجوك يايسوع


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يوليو 2011)

_هنفذ اوامرك بكل حب بجد_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يوليو 2011)

*ساعدنى وارشدنى واتمجد معايا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2011)

_اشكرك على كل حال لانك دائما تعمل الصالح لى ​_


----------



## rimonda (17 يوليو 2011)

NANCY ATEF قال:


> ساعدني يا رب يسوع بالعمل لان حملي اصبح ثقيل وانا بمفردي ومفيش غيرك يا الهي اطلب معونته وارشاده .
> وساعدني على حمل صليبي مهما كانت الظروف .
> ولن اشكو لاحد غيرك ان ساءت الاحوال وكانت متعبه لي .فانت خير معين لي يا يسوع .​


الله يقويك نانسي


----------



## rana1981 (17 يوليو 2011)

*قويني يا رب اكثر فأكثر​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يوليو 2011)

*أنا بمسك فيك للنهاية يا يسوع
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يا يسوع على كل حاجه
وانا اسفه خالص ​


----------



## rimonda (17 يوليو 2011)

يا رب مدني بالقوة لاني بحاجتها كتير​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 يوليو 2011)

*انا تعبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببت *​


----------



## rimonda (17 يوليو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *انا تعبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببت *​


كانا بنتعب يا حبيبتي بس الرب بيشيلنا على كفيه وبيرفعنا 
تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين وثقيلي الاحمال وانا اعينكم قال الرب فثقي بوعوده وهو معك


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2011)

ربى.......................
انا مش عارفه اعمل ايه
اتصرف انت بلييييييييييييييييز
لتكن مشيئتك يارب فى حياتى​


----------



## DODY2010 (18 يوليو 2011)

شيـــل الحــــــزن دا اللـــى مالينــــــــــى .........
ومــــن الفـــرح فـــى قلبــــــى املينــــــــى ....
ومـــــــن مـــحبتــــك اسقينـــــــــــــى .......
ومــن الشــــريـــر نجينــــــــــــى ........
ومــــــــــن العالـم احميــــــنى ....
وفـــــــى حضنـــــــــك خبينـــى ......
مــا انت اللى بتقــول انت ابنـــى فى نن عينـــــــــــــى .........


----------



## DODY2010 (18 يوليو 2011)

اذا ســـــــــــــرت فــــــــي وادي ظــــــــــــل المـــــــــوت لا اخــــــاف شــــــــــــرا

لانــــــــك انـــــــــت معـــــــي عصـــــــــــاك و عكـــــــازك همـــــــا يعزياننــــــــي


----------



## DODY2010 (18 يوليو 2011)

إن نفســـي تشتـــاق إلــى الـــربّ ، أفتـــش عنـــه بالدمـــوع . كيـــف يمكـــن لـــي أن لا أفتــــش عنــك ؟ أنت الـــذي بحثــت عنــــي أولاً . وأعطيتنــــي أن أنعــــم بروحـــك القـــدوس . ونفــــسي علقــــت بمحبتـــــك


----------



## DODY2010 (18 يوليو 2011)

الـــــرب قــــد يـمـشــــــى مـتـمـهـــــلا ولـكـنـــــه لا يـصـــــــل مـتـأخـــــــــــرا.


----------



## DODY2010 (18 يوليو 2011)

شايلنــــــــــى علـــــى الاكتـــــاف يـــا راعــــــى الخــــــراف بقلبــــــــك الحنيـــــــن 

وايـــــديـــك اللطـــــــاف فــــــى حضنــــــك انــــا برتــــــاح بلاقـــــــى الافــــرح ولمــــا 

تيجـــــى تــــــاخـــــدنى هنعــــوض اللـــــى راح


----------



## DODY2010 (18 يوليو 2011)

اسمع صراخي ياسيدي والي صلاتي امل اذينيك ...ارحمني وامسك بيدي فاانا في حاجه شديده اليك


----------



## DODY2010 (18 يوليو 2011)

مــــادام فـــى الـــســمـــاء مـــن يـــحــمــيـــنـــى فـــلـــيـــس فــــى الارض مـــن يــبــكــيــنــ


----------



## DODY2010 (18 يوليو 2011)

الريح يا رب شديدة وخايف نفسى تخونى والمركب طالع نازل وصخور بتحطمنى قول للموج يهـــــــدأ فى صدرك أحضنى


----------



## DODY2010 (18 يوليو 2011)

رميت كل اتكالى عليك
وعارف ان فرحى فى ايديك
يا ربى انا واثق فيك
ومستنيك تمد ايديك
تعالى يا رب واعلن مجدك
...قولى قدامهم يا ابنى معاك
قولى بصوتك الحنون انا وياك
محتاج اليك تفرحنى
وتدينى فرح وتبدل حزنى
نادى عليا وقولى يا ابنى
محتاج اسمع نبرة صوتك تفرحنى
محتاج اليك تيجى وتطمنى
محتاج لحضنك تضمنى


----------



## DODY2010 (18 يوليو 2011)

يارب كن مع اولادك اللى واقعين فى مشاكل ..يارب غير المستطاع عند الانسان مستطاع عندك ... انت يارب قادر ان تحول كل حزن الى فرح وكل مشكلة تتحول الى خير للانسان ..يارب كون معانا ومع كل اولادك فى مشاكلهم .امين


----------



## DODY2010 (18 يوليو 2011)

يارب فرح قلوب اولادك فرحا سمائيا وليس كفرح العالم اعطنا يارب فرحا مقدسا وابعد عنا كل شهوة ردية


----------



## DODY2010 (18 يوليو 2011)

لتكن مشيئتك يارب في كل شئ في حياتي


----------



## DODY2010 (18 يوليو 2011)

ذكرني يا رب في ملكوتك


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك ربي يسوع اشكرك على كل حال وفى كل حال يارب


----------



## johna&jesus (18 يوليو 2011)

_توبنى قبل ما تاخذنى _​


----------



## bilseka (18 يوليو 2011)

متشكر على الكلام اللى انت بعته لي امبارح وحافظت على اولادك


----------



## rana1981 (18 يوليو 2011)

*يا رب ماعم بقدر كون مبسوطة كل شي عم يزعجني ويدايقني .....طيب وبعدين ؟؟​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يوليو 2011)

*جميلة قووووووووووووى نظرتك اللى كلها حنان يا الهى 
*​


----------



## rimonda (18 يوليو 2011)

سلمتك اموري يا رب فلتكن مشيئتك لانها الافضل لي
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2011)

يا ابويا ارجوك يا اما كده يا اما كده
انا كده هفضل متعلقه فى النص 
لا عارفه كده ولا كده
اعمل ايه يا ابويا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يوليو 2011)

*يااااااااااااااارب اسرع واعنى
انت يارب طلبت مننا نصبر على الضيقات 
بس من فضلك ارحم ضعفى واتدخل بسرعة *​


----------



## rimonda (18 يوليو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *يااااااااااااااارب اسرع واعنى
> انت يارب طلبت مننا نصبر على الضيقات
> بس من فضلك ارحم ضعفى واتدخل بسرعة *​


آمين يا بنت العدرا الرب يوقف معك وياخد بيدك ويساعدك ويقويك:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2011)

انا بحب نفسى وانا فاهم قصدك ايه يارب يسوع !! علشان انت حبيب قلبى


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2011)

شكرااااا يا حبيبى وماتزعلش منى ​


----------



## rana1981 (19 يوليو 2011)

*يا رب انت الوحيد يلي بتفهمني وحاسس فيني​*


----------



## bilseka (19 يوليو 2011)

محتاج اشوف ايدك بقوة انهاردة


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (19 يوليو 2011)

*محتجلك معايا​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2011)

اشكرك يا حبيبى
وسامحنى انا اسفه يا بابا يسوع​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

شكرا ليك يالي بترعاني


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 يوليو 2011)

*مبسوطة يارب بتنبيهك ليا تملى *​


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2011)

لا تتركنى 

فوضت امورى بين ايديك ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2011)

شكرا ياربى وحبيبى ورفيقى وكل حاجه​


----------



## ميرنا (19 يوليو 2011)

بقى ان تعمل


----------



## rimonda (19 يوليو 2011)

سلمتك يا رب امري اجري يا رب حسب رحمتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا ليك يا احن اب *
*شكراااا ليك يا اقوى اله *
*شكرا ليك يا مالك عمرى *
*شكرا ياللى عطيتنى حياه*
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااا يا حبيبى​


----------



## bilseka (20 يوليو 2011)

*حابب اسلمك جميع امور حياتي كل ايام حياتي اتصرف انت*​


----------



## rana1981 (20 يوليو 2011)

*بحبك يا رب​*


----------



## totty (20 يوليو 2011)

*سامحني وقويني*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 يوليو 2011)

اسفه يارب سامحنى​


----------



## white.angel (20 يوليو 2011)

*وحشتنى يا غالى ... كم افتقدك ..*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يوليو 2011)

انا بشكرك ياحبيبي علي كل اللي عملتة معايا 
وبشكرك للسلام اللي انا عايشة فية دلوقتي وبشكرك علي كل حاجة وهفضل اشكرك كل يوم  ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يوليو 2011)

*حلها من عندك يارب علشان استحالة هتتحل الا لو انت مديت اديك فيها*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2011)

تعبان ياربى


----------



## happy angel (21 يوليو 2011)

*علمني يا ربي يسوع المسيح كيف احمل صليبي واتبعك*​


----------



## bilseka (21 يوليو 2011)

متاسف جدا


----------



## rana1981 (21 يوليو 2011)

*حللي مشكلتي يا رب​*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يوليو 2011)

_*انت تعلم قدرتى والى متى ساصمد*_
_*فلا تطيل غربتى ولا تتركنى اشرد *_​


----------



## bilseka (21 يوليو 2011)

ابليس ربطني بقيوداً وجعلني عبد الشهوات ..... حررني من فضلك يا ابويا


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يوليو 2011)

_*وحشتنى *_​


----------



## soso a (22 يوليو 2011)

مش هكتب ولا هتكلم يا الهى 

لانى قلبى بيصرخ وبتكلملك من غير ما انتطق 

انت عارف كل حاجه 

اللى عايزها يا الهى مشيئتك لان واثقه انى هبقى فرحانه وانا بنفذها 
​


----------



## Samir poet (22 يوليو 2011)

بصراحة كدا
قبل ما اكتب واقول 
انت يارب مش هقولك عايز اية
انت عارف من غير ما اقولك
ياالهى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يوليو 2011)

*اتصرف فيها انت واعدلها لانك شايف مالهاش حل فى ايدينا بالعكس كل حل بنحله بيجى على دماغنا اكتر​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يوليو 2011)

انا ماليش غيرك اصرخ قدامه ويحس بيا
كل اللي حواليا مش سامعين صراخات قلبي الموجوع
ارجوك يارب اتحنن عليا وارحمني
انا تعبانه قوي وماليش غيرك طيبب الجا اليه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يوليو 2011)

*حاسة بالخوف وعدم الاتزان حاسة انى بغرق ومش لاقية ايد تشدنى لبر الامان
مد ايديك ياارب ليا اتحنن عليا وساعدنى متخليهاش تخرب من كل ناحية
عدل الناحية دى لانك عارفة انها خربانة من زمان ورضينا بصليبنا
بس خفف الحمل شوية لانه تقل قوى وانت عارف كتفنا اتهدت من كتر الشيل​*


----------



## whiteeagle2 (22 يوليو 2011)

يارب نفسي اموت نفسي حزينة جدا ومافيش امل يارب خدني قبلماقتل نفسي انا هنت علي نفسي لما هنت علي الكل ارجوك


----------



## bilseka (23 يوليو 2011)

اشكرك من كل اعماق قلبي يا حنين


----------



## شميران (23 يوليو 2011)

ربي قويني 
احبك ياالهي ياربي يامخلصي


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يوليو 2011)

*لا تتركنى وحدى​*


----------



## روزي86 (23 يوليو 2011)

بحبك يا يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يوليو 2011)

فهمت الرسالة يارب يسوع


----------



## rana1981 (24 يوليو 2011)

forgive me please


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يوليو 2011)

*خففنى بقى *​


----------



## bilseka (24 يوليو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *خففنى بقى *​


سلمتك الف سلامة يا بنت العدرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يوليو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> سلمتك الف سلامة يا بنت العدرا


ميرسى خالص ربنا يخليك


عزى الحزانى يااااااااارب وفرح منكسرى القلوب


----------



## rana1981 (25 يوليو 2011)

*انت تعلم اكثر من اي شخص ما يحدث معي فدبر اموري يا رب​*


----------



## bilseka (25 يوليو 2011)

متخلنيش ابعد عنك​


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2011)

اعطنى قوه ع الاحتمال


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2011)

أنا واثق فيك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 يوليو 2011)

*ساعدنى ارجوك​*


----------



## tena.barbie (25 يوليو 2011)

نفسى أفرح بنتيجتى أرجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يا حبيبى وسامحنى انا اسفه يابويا


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 يوليو 2011)

انا ما استاهليش حبك ليا
وبشكرك انك لسه بتديلي فرصه في كل يوم جديد للحياه
بس انا خلاص مبقاش عندي قوة احتمال تاني
ارجوك قصر ايامي علي الارض
فليكن مصيري كما يكون


----------



## rana1981 (26 يوليو 2011)

*ساعدني يا رب ارجوك انا تعبانة​*


----------



## bilseka (26 يوليو 2011)

بارك حياتي كما يليق لمجد اسمك القدوس


----------



## rana1981 (26 يوليو 2011)

*يا رب وقف معي هلا واعطيني الحكمة بالكلام والتصرف  
دبر اموري يا رب ولا تخلي شي يزعلني او يدايقني
عطيني القوة يا رب ارجوك​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 يوليو 2011)

عديها على خير يارب ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 يوليو 2011)

بشكرك يا سيدي
رسالتك وصلت ليا
بس ياتري انا فعلا استحق الحب الكبير دا ؟
استحق كل اللي بتعمله من اجلي واستاهل دموعك
مش عارفه اقولك ايه يارب
بس انا فعلا تايه وتعبان جدا
فارجوك مدلي ايديك انتشلني من ضعفي ويأسي


----------



## rimonda (26 يوليو 2011)

انت عالم بحالي يا رب فساعدني وقويني لاستمر بايماني​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (26 يوليو 2011)

كفاية كده ياربي بجد مش قادرة استحمل أنا مش حمل كل اللي بيجرالي علي مدي حياتي مفيش يوم فرحت فيه من قلبي وأنت شايفني وحاسس بيا أنت عارف إن عشمي فيك كبير فين بقي فين ياربي الفرحة اللي وعدني بيها ارجوك ياربي خدني في حضنك محتجالك أووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يوليو 2011)

*ورينا عظم مجدك يا الهى و اتحنن علينا​*


----------



## soso a (27 يوليو 2011)

ورينا عظم مجدك يا الهى و اتحنن علينا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يوليو 2011)

*ساعدنا يارب 
رجع الخدمة زى ما كانت و اعدل الاحوال *​


----------



## yousteka (27 يوليو 2011)

خليك ياربي مع بناتى بكرة في امتحامهم 
​


----------



## rana1981 (27 يوليو 2011)

*انا بعلن ايماني فيك ومحبتي ليك
اسندني يا رب​*


----------



## bilseka (27 يوليو 2011)

اتمجد في كنيستك وضمنا كلنا ليك يا يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يوليو 2011)

طلبتك يا الله من عمق قلبى


----------



## soso a (27 يوليو 2011)

لتكن مشيئتك فى حياتى 

سلمت كل امورى بين ايديك يا يسوع ​


----------



## rimonda (27 يوليو 2011)

بحبك كتير يا ربي وايماني كبير انك رح تصنع كل الخير لاجلنا ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يوليو 2011)

*بحــــــــــــــــــبك قوووووووووووى*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يوليو 2011)

5odny l 3andaaaaaak ya raaab


----------



## yousteka (27 يوليو 2011)

شكرا ليك ياللي بترعانى
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يوليو 2011)

سامحنى على عصبيتى


----------



## bilseka (28 يوليو 2011)

*انت هدف اهداف العمر متسيبش قلبي ابدا من فضلك يا يسوع*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يوليو 2011)

*ساند قلبى ومقوينى ياللى مالك كل سنينى
شكرا انك دايما جنبى وكل همومى منسينى*​


----------



## rimonda (28 يوليو 2011)

انت عزي انت فخري انت نصرتي انت فرحي 
انت اللي مقويني وماسك ايدي ومعزيني
يا ربي يا يسوع​


----------



## Toni_Thaer (28 يوليو 2011)

يارب صبرني وقويني


----------



## mera22 (28 يوليو 2011)

ممكن تقبلني؛؛


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يوليو 2011)

محتجاك يا الهى​


----------



## yousteka (28 يوليو 2011)

عرفنى يارب طريقك
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يوليو 2011)

اقولك ايه بس ولا اشكرك ازاي
دايما بتمد ايديك وبتنقذني في الوقت المناسب
وانا بكل قسوة كنت ببعد عنك
ارجوك يا سيدي اكمل معي طريقي للخلاص
ولا تتركني اذا سقطت ارجلي يوماً
كن سندي فليس لي غيرك يا ملجأ نفسي الوحيد
احبك يا غياتي ومبتغاي
احبك فانت قوتي وراحتي
احبك فانت محرر نفسي من عبوديتي
فمن غيرك انت يقبلني اذا رجعت اليه نادما
من غيرك انت يسامحني علي كل سنين عمري الفانيه
التي قضيتها بعيدا عنه
من غيرك يا مخلصنا الامين يسعي لخلاص خرافه الضاله
ماذا اقولك او افعل فكل ما بداخلي لن ولم يوفئ حقك
لك كل الشكر الهي الحنون
رجاءا كن معي للمنتهي وخلصني


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يوليو 2011)

انا واثق فى محبتك


----------



## bilseka (31 يوليو 2011)

انا تعبان يا ربي


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يوليو 2011)

كمل معايا الطريق وامسك ايدى يا الهى يسوع آمين


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يا الهى
بس خليك معايا وماتسبنيش ابداااااااااا​


----------



## soso a (31 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> شكرا يا الهى
> بس خليك معايا وماتسبنيش ابداااااااااا​



آمين يا الهى 
لا تترك اولادك ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (31 يوليو 2011)

عايز يارب ارجع اليك انا بعيد عنك لكن بحبك ​


----------



## rimonda (31 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> عايز يارب ارجع اليك انا بعيد عنك لكن بحبك ​


قرب من الرب وتلذذ بيه فيعطيك سؤال قلبك لا تقول بحبك من بعيد فهو قريب منك .اقترب اليه فيقترب منك:99:


----------



## rimonda (31 يوليو 2011)

يا رب اسندني وقويني وفرحني يا ربي يسوع​


----------



## The light of JC (31 يوليو 2011)

اسمحلي ارمي نفسي الى احضانك و كن ملك على حياتي اجعلني مؤمنا باراً مسيحياً و اجعلني كما تريدني ان اكون​


----------



## yousteka (31 يوليو 2011)

يارب العالم كله بعد عندك لكن قرب انت من العالم ولا تحاسبه كشروره بل كرحمتك
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 يوليو 2011)

اشكرك يا حبيبى
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 يوليو 2011)

*محتــــــــــــاجلك ياربى اوى*​


----------



## yousteka (31 يوليو 2011)

بحـــــــــــــــــــــــبك يارب اوى
ساعدنى حبي ليك يكون فوق العالم و فوق احوالى
​


----------



## bilseka (1 أغسطس 2011)

*متأسف بجد وياريت تسامحني وتاخدني تاني في حضنك وتسيبني اعيط شوية*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا ليك يا اللى بترعانى


----------



## NANCY ATEF (1 أغسطس 2011)

*بحبك يا ربي يسوع جدا .*
*بشكرك على رعايتك و اهتمامك بي .*
*ليتمجد اسمك القدوس يا ربي يسوع المسيح مخلصي الصالح .*​


----------



## rimonda (1 أغسطس 2011)

ربي ومخلصي يسوع أضع نفسي بين يديك لتكن مشيئتك في حياتي
لانك ستفعل الصالح لي​


----------



## king (1 أغسطس 2011)

شكر اعلى الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (1 أغسطس 2011)

هقوله بحبك يارب وهافضل معاك مهما حصل


----------



## bilseka (2 أغسطس 2011)

انا لك يا يسوع


----------



## rimonda (2 أغسطس 2011)

مدني يا رب بالقوة حتى اكمل الطريق​


----------



## soso a (2 أغسطس 2011)

اسلم لك حياتى وروحى وقلبى وكل كيانى ملك يديك ​


----------



## شميران (2 أغسطس 2011)

بحبك ياحبي وفرحي 
شكرا لانك قويتني وانا حاسة بهذه القوة 
احبك ياربي يسوع


----------



## rimonda (2 أغسطس 2011)

انا مش عارفة اعمل ايه ساعدني يا رب لاني بحاجتك كتير وصايرة عم بتعب وانا بعرف اني ما بقوى غير فيك فأعطني قوة من عندك يا يسوع لاستمر كما تريدني ان اكون حسب مشيئتك وقصدك من حياتي اتكالي عليك​


----------



## rana1981 (2 أغسطس 2011)

*لما سمحت بهذا كله​*


----------



## rimonda (2 أغسطس 2011)

يا رب أمل أذنك إلي سارع في إنقاذي لأني حاسة  يا رب إني تعبانة كتير​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

*من فضلك يارب تمم شفاء كل تعبان *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 أغسطس 2011)

في حضنك يارب ضمني وامسح دموعي 

ماليش غيرك في دنيتي وسط الآمي وهمومي 

تعب الدنيا كتر عليا ومابقتش قادر استحمل كتير 

شيل يارب عني وضمني لباقي خرافك في الحظير​
    ابنك إللي الحزن غلبه والدنيا جات عليه 
                                                                                          بوب ​


----------



## بنت المسيح (3 أغسطس 2011)

انا تعبانة يارب انجدنى انت عارف انك عرفتنى الطريق اللى ضيعتة بس انصفنى وهاتلى حقى


----------



## bilseka (3 أغسطس 2011)

*مش عايز حد غيرك انت يريحني وياخدني في حضنه*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 أغسطس 2011)

محتاج اليك


----------



## rimonda (3 أغسطس 2011)

ربي يسوع الهي ومخلصي ما في غيرك يا رب ينقذنا ويدافع عنا فيك رجائي الهي عليك اتكالي فأنقذني​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (3 أغسطس 2011)

*بحبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

*انت جميل قووووووووووووى يارب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أغسطس 2011)

أنا قلبى واجعنى ... ياريتك تخلى قلبى قاسى شوية يارب يسوع


----------



## happy angel (4 أغسطس 2011)

*مالى سواك ياسيدى*​


----------



## rimonda (4 أغسطس 2011)

انت كل حياتي انت رجائي ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 أغسطس 2011)

انا سلمتك كل حياتى​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أغسطس 2011)

*أنت قدوس أنت عظيم أنت حى أنت تقدر أنت الحب كله  يا إلهى يسوع ليك كل المجد*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

*كلى ثقة وايمان يا حبيبى انك هتخلى كل حاجة حلوة 
*​


----------



## rana1981 (5 أغسطس 2011)

سلام لسورية يا رب


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

اشكرك يارب​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

بحبك اووووووووووووووي ووحدك تكفيني


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2011)

my heart is wounded ps.109:22


----------



## bilseka (7 أغسطس 2011)

غيرني ثبتني خليني صورتك


----------



## شميران (7 أغسطس 2011)

يارب قويني ولتكن مشيئتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أغسطس 2011)

*ساعدنا يارب نخلص اللى ورانا *​


----------



## RASHY19_7 (7 أغسطس 2011)

بحبك قوووووى قوى يااااارب

لتكن مشيئتك ياررب

احمينى واحفظنى وعلم ولادى طريقك يارب

فتح عيونهم ياااااارب


----------



## yousteka (7 أغسطس 2011)

شـــــــــــــــــــكرا ليك يارب
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أغسطس 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا يا احن واجمل اب
بحببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببك يا الهى​


----------



## white.angel (7 أغسطس 2011)

*يصمت الكلام عندما يحكى عنك *
*وتتوقف الاقلام ان قصت حبك *
*ماذا يمكننى ان اقول عنك يا حبيب نفسى .. لا املك سوى ان انحنى امامك واشكرك لانك تحيا بقلبى وتملك حياتى ... كم احبك ..*​


----------



## rimonda (7 أغسطس 2011)

احبك كثيرا يا رب لانك تحبني رغم عيوبي
تقبلني كما انا يا رب
​


----------



## bilseka (8 أغسطس 2011)

متسبنيش انا وابنك ب ع


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2011)

لتكن مشيئتك يا الهى وحبيبى ومخلصى يسوع ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا يا حبيبى​


----------



## sparrow (8 أغسطس 2011)

بشكرك يارب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أغسطس 2011)

*من فضلك يا الهى بشفاعة امى العدرا تتمجد مع بنتك *​


----------



## The light of JC (8 أغسطس 2011)

بحبك يا يسوع المسيح ​


----------



## totty (9 أغسطس 2011)

*مد ايدك وانقذنا وفرحنا يارب*​


----------



## bilseka (9 أغسطس 2011)

*متأسف جداً جداً .... سامحني*​


----------



## rimonda (9 أغسطس 2011)

يا رب انت متكلي وانت كل حياتي​


----------



## rana1981 (9 أغسطس 2011)

أسند جميع الناس يا رب


----------



## yousteka (10 أغسطس 2011)

مقدرش اقولك ياربي ليه ولا كفــــــــــــاية
بس هقولك اكيد انت عارف انى تعبت
راضى بالضيق بس ماتسبنيش فيه​


----------



## bilseka (10 أغسطس 2011)

*اتصرف انت يارب فيا وشيل الغشاوة من عينيا*​


----------



## rimonda (10 أغسطس 2011)

قوي زوجي با رب وخليه يلقي حمله التقيل عليك يا رب​


----------



## yousteka (10 أغسطس 2011)

كلــــــــــــى يقين ان انت معايا
واثـــــــق في اللي بتختاره ليا


----------



## just member (11 أغسطس 2011)

ارحم ضعفى يا ألهى


----------



## bilseka (11 أغسطس 2011)

رجعني وثبتني فيك متاسف جدا


----------



## ابا مالك (12 أغسطس 2011)

عايز اقوله اني حين عرفتك شعرت بيك وبرحمتك الكبيرة فارجوك لا تحرمني منها وخليك دايما جنبي 

http://dc14.arabsh.com/i/03276/bepu2jy6nomc.jpg


----------



## yousteka (12 أغسطس 2011)

معــــــــــــــــــــــك لا اريــــــــــــــــــد  شئ على الارض​


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2011)

*لم تعطينى الشئ وقتما لا اريده .. وعندما اريده تسترده مره اخرى ..؟؟*​


----------



## just member (12 أغسطس 2011)

معك اقوى على الحياة والظروف وكل امورى


----------



## rimonda (13 أغسطس 2011)

انت قوتي وانت صخرتي
وانت فرحة حياتي
بحببببببببببببببببببببببببك
يا رب​


----------



## bilseka (14 أغسطس 2011)

*بجد شكرا انا مستحقش حاجة منك نهائي*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2011)

*سامحنى .... انت تعلم إنى احبك *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 أغسطس 2011)

انا اسف وندمان سامحني


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2011)

أنا مبسووووووووووووط خالص لانى اخدت نعمة أسرارك المحيية..


----------



## rimonda (14 أغسطس 2011)

انا ما بقدر اعيش بدونك في غربتي يا رب ابقى معي لانك قوتي ​


----------



## bilseka (15 أغسطس 2011)

*تعبان قوي يا ربي يسوع*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2011)

*اعن ضعفى وعرفنى طرقك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2011)

مش هفكر تانى وهسيب الأمر ليك وإتصرف بقى أنت يارب


----------



## totty (15 أغسطس 2011)

*وأنا كمان مش هفكر تاني وهستناك انت تعمل وتدبر وتغير*​


----------



## bilseka (16 أغسطس 2011)

اتصرف انت مش هقدر اعمل حاجة من غيرك يا ملك الملوك


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أغسطس 2011)

صباح الخير يا حبيبى يا بابا يســــــــــــــــوع


----------



## yousteka (16 أغسطس 2011)

اختـــــــــــــارلى انت 

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أغسطس 2011)

مش مرتاح بس هستنى صوتك بردو


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2011)

شيل عني الضيقه اللي انا فيها ياربي


----------



## bilseka (17 أغسطس 2011)

محتاجلك ديما اشوفك جنبي


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أغسطس 2011)

أنا عارف غلاوتى فيــــــك


----------



## soso a (19 أغسطس 2011)

اليك التجئ يا يسوع وليس لى سواك يا يسوع


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (19 أغسطس 2011)

يا رب ارحمني و خلصني .. سلامك وحده بينقصني .. ​


----------



## rimonda (21 أغسطس 2011)

انا بحبك يا ربي يسوع 
املاني بسلام يفوق كل عقل من عندك با رب
وساعد عائلتي واخرجها من الضيقة اللي فيها

​


----------



## yousteka (21 أغسطس 2011)

شكــــــــــــــــــــرا ليك ياربــــــــــــــــــي

​


----------



## rimonda (22 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا يا ربي لانك بتفرح قلبي رغم كل شيء​


----------



## مرمرين (24 أغسطس 2011)

أعلم يا يسوع إنى أحبك


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (25 أغسطس 2011)

هقول سامحني يارب واغفر لي تكاسلي عنك ​


----------



## rana1981 (25 أغسطس 2011)

يا رب تحميني وتبعد عني كل شخص بده يأذيني


----------



## شميران (25 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا ياربي ياحبيبي لان انت دائمااااااااااااااااا معاية وتحققلي الافضل احبك يايسوع


----------



## sparrow (25 أغسطس 2011)

بشكرك يارب علي رحمتك وتحننك 
ارجوك سامحني علي تقصيري وفتوري 
واملني بركه ونعمه في كل حياتي


----------



## عاشقة البحر (25 أغسطس 2011)

ارب اغقر لي خطيئتي وكون معايا في مكان لتكن مشئتك يارب في كل حاجة بحياتي ما تتركني يارب لاني كل لحظة اتفوت راح اتقصر من عمري معاك 
امين


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أغسطس 2011)

*تعبت يا رب ......​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2011)

*رحمتك علينا ياربى​*


----------



## white.angel (26 أغسطس 2011)

*عادى ..... انت قايل ان الايام صعبه ..... *
*بس معاك الصعب يهون  .... انا واثقه فيك ..*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 أغسطس 2011)

*خليك معايا يارب ارجووووووووووووووووووووووك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2011)

تعبت من حريتي الارضيه
نفسي ارجعلك تاني واكون عبدك وملك ايديك
واكون حر فيك وبيك
نفسي تسكن تاني كياني واعيش ليك
واكون ابنك المدلل الغالي عليك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 أغسطس 2011)

*اتصرف فيها انت ياربى عشان عندنا ملهاش حل​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أغسطس 2011)

*انا عارفة يا ربى انك مش راضى على اللى بيحصل ده وهتتصرف بسرعة*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أغسطس 2011)

*ياااااااااااااااارب عايزة انام بقا تعببببببببببببببببببببببببت​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك اصل انا منك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أغسطس 2011)

ماليش دعوة بحاجة كله بين إيديك وانت اتصرف ورتب وغير واتمجد 
انا سايب الامور بين ايديك يا الهى يسوع ومش هفكر لانك انت قد المسئولية
آمين


----------



## bilseka (28 أغسطس 2011)

محتاج لك يا ابويا


----------



## شميران (28 أغسطس 2011)

ياربي ياحبيبي لاتحرمني من الناس اللي احبهة واحفظهم الي ياااااااارب وشكرا على كل شئ اعطيته الي واتمنى لاتحرمني من الاشياء الحلوة الي اعطيتها الي 
احبك ياااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## rana1981 (28 أغسطس 2011)

سامحني يا رب


----------



## monmooon (28 أغسطس 2011)

*عايزة اقولك انى بحبك اوى 
وكمان انا تعبت وسلمت لك كل حاجه *​


----------



## bilseka (29 أغسطس 2011)

ثبتني في كنيستك وازرع فينا محبتك انت


----------



## yousteka (2 سبتمبر 2011)

ســـــــــاعدنى على اللي جاى

​


----------



## jesus_son (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*حقك عليا انا عارف انى زعلتك كتير و ان خطيتى كبيرة و غلطى كبير
بس انا ابنك و مفيش احن منك
خلينى جوه قلبك اللى مليان بالخير​*


----------



## NANCY ATEF (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*يا ربي يسوع المسيح ارحمنا .*
*وعلمنا كيف نقدس اسمك القدوس .*


----------



## أنجيلا (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*كده كثيييييييير يا رب *
*خلاص وصلت لاخري *
*عايزة شوية مساعدة منك مش بقيت قادرة احتمل اكثر *
*بجد تعبت *
*لو تاخذني عندك وتريحني بسسسسسسس....*


----------



## totty (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*ساعدني اعمل باللى بسمع بيه
وساعدني مبوظش الدنيا زيادة*​


----------



## bilseka (6 سبتمبر 2011)

انا ليا مين يا يسوع غير ايدك انت تسندني


----------



## Bent el Massih (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*يا رب يسوع انا وعائلتي بين ايدك
المس قلب زوجي وغيره*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربى يسوع ...... إنى أحبك
لكن
دعنى أحبك كما ينبغى أن تُحب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 سبتمبر 2011)

بحبك ياربى 
وانا مستهلش انك تحبنى 
كل دة علشانى 
كتر خيرك يارب


----------



## rana1981 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

سامحني على أخطائي


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*+*

نفسي عقلي يا رب ما يشتغلش 24 ساعه ف الـ 24 ساعه, نفسي اعيش ولو ساعتين من غير ما أفكر


----------



## انديا (6 سبتمبر 2011)

بحبك يا كل الدنيا بالنسبةلي وباطلب منك تختار الصالح لحياتي وانا سايبة ايديك ترسم حياتي زي ماانت عايز ياعمري يا يسوعي


----------



## bilseka (7 سبتمبر 2011)

انا كلي ليك يا احلى ما في حياتي


----------



## rana1981 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

ساعدني يا رب انا بحاجتك كتير


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا مسواش من غيرك حاجة يا الهى


----------



## totty (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*ورينا الطريق اللى عايزنا نمشيه بأكتر من طريقه*​


----------



## rana1981 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

بحبببببببببببببببك


----------



## شميران (8 سبتمبر 2011)

احبك يامخلصي


----------



## rana1981 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

ليش عم بيصير معي هيك


----------



## yousteka (9 سبتمبر 2011)

رجعـــــــــــــــــــــنى ليك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## white.angel (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*مش هقولك ليه ولا هسألك عن الدنيا اللى ماشيه عكس*
*لانى واثقه انك حلو .. ومش هتسيبنى وهتقوم وترفع ايدك ... *
*وتهدى الموج .. وتودينى لبر امان ...*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *مش هقولك ليه ولا هسألك عن الدنيا اللى ماشيه عكس*
> *لانى واثقه انك حلو .. ومش هتسيبنى وهتقوم وترفع ايدك ... *
> *وتهدى الموج .. وتودينى لبر امان ...*​


يا بختك يا تاسونى 
نفسى اكون زيك فى محبتك لربنا


----------



## white.angel (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> يا بختك يا تاسونى
> نفسى اكون زيك فى محبتك لربنا


*انا لا احبه ... لهذه اللحظه اعترف انى لا احبه ... ولم اتعلم الى الان كيف احبه ... كل ما اعرفه ان يحبنى لدرجه ان حبه فاض من قلبى وانعكس عليه ... فيرى الناس انى احبه .. الان انه فيض حبه لى ... كم اتمنى ان احبه كما يحبنى .......*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2011)

يارب هل ممكن نتناقش النهاردة بس تستحملنى ؟


----------



## white.angel (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*ما اشد عذوبتك يا الهى الحنون ...*
*برفق وحنان تستقبلنا .... وبود تستمع لنا ...*
*تربت علينا ... تتحملنا ... تفهم ما بداخلنا ... وتفهمنا مقاصدك ...*
*فأنت كالاب الذى يحمل ابنه على ركبتيه ويدللـه ... ويشرح له لماذا قسى عليه*
*ويفهمه انه حب ... وليس قسوه ...*
*من مثلك يا الهى ..... من ...؟!!*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 سبتمبر 2011)

يارب نولي اللي بتمناه


----------



## انديا (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا علي تقيمك


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2011)

يارب خير يا الهى


----------



## سمراءءء (9 سبتمبر 2011)

انا بقول سامحني وساعدني على الوصول لبر الامان وما تتخلي عني ليس فقط وقت ضعفي بل وفي وقت قوتي 
ولن اقول ياربي همي كبير بل ساقول ياهمي ربي كبير​


----------



## yousteka (9 سبتمبر 2011)

احفظ بلدنا يارب
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2011)

تعبان قوى وموجوع قوى ومتنرفز قوى رغم انى عمرى ما بشيل من حد وانت عارف ياربى يسوع


----------



## bilseka (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*مش طايق الحياة بعيد عنك من فضلك رجعني تاني اليك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا مستنيك يا الهى يسوع ... مش تتأخر عليا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*يسوعى حبيبى 
انت عالم بضعفى 
ممكن من فضلك تشيل عنى شوية *​


----------



## white.angel (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسى اكتبلك قصيدة شعر .......... *
*لكنى احتاج ابجديه سمائيه ذات احرف نورانيه ..... *
*كلمات فضيه وحروف ذهبيه كى اصف مدى عشقى لك .....*
* يا حبيب العمر *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2011)

مبسوط لانك جوايا وخلتنى النهاردة اخد نعمة اسرارك المحيية


----------



## rana1981 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

وجهني للصح


----------



## prayer heartily (12 سبتمبر 2011)

علمني ازاي امجد اسم اللي فداني وامسك فيك ولا اسيبك تاني


----------



## rana1981 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

بحببببببببببببببببببببببببك


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مش عايز افهم خلاص وزعلان منك خاااااااااااااالص


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*إلى متى يا رب ....... لماذا تؤخر مجيئك ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## sparrow (12 سبتمبر 2011)

ياااارب


----------



## white.angel (12 سبتمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *إلى متى يا رب ....... لماذا تؤخر مجيئك ؟؟؟؟*


*قد يتمهل ... ولكن لا يتأخر ...*
*انتظر الرب ...*​


----------



## yousteka (13 سبتمبر 2011)

شـــــــكرا يارب ​


----------



## bilseka (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*متشكر ليك جدا على حمايتك وسترك عليا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2011)

رغم انى بجد زعلان منك يا الله لكن جوه قلبى شوية رجاء


----------



## انديا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

بحبك يا يسوع ومقدرش اعيش من غيرك


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*كن معى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا بطب اعلان مجدك فى حياتى من اجل اسمك القدوس الذى دعى علينا اتمجد
آمين


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا يا ابويا ....... كملت معى المشوار بنجاح

اهلنى الان للقاء....​*


----------



## أنجيلا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*ارحمني*
*مش بقيت قادرة..*
*المشاكل من كل جهة *
*خفف علي شوي... *
*يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا رب*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ها أنذا فأرسلنى


----------



## انديا (14 سبتمبر 2011)

بحبك يا حياتي يا يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 سبتمبر 2011)

عايز اشوف غلاوتى عندك !


----------



## انديا (14 سبتمبر 2011)

بمووووووت فيك يا يسوع بحبك اوي ومش لاقيه كلام اعبر بي عن اللي حاسه نفسي كل الناس تعرف قيمتك لانك اله عظيم وملكش مثيل ولا كلام الدنيا يكفي علشان اوصفك.بحبك يا كل حياتي


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 سبتمبر 2011)

حسيت بيك وانت لامس قلبى ياربى يسوع وانا بكلمك 
على فكرة ايدك كلها حنية وبتعرف مكان تعبى على طول 
ارجوك خلى قلبى بين ايديك دايما لان لو انت سيبت قلبى يا يسوع اكيد هيموت
آمين


----------



## أنجيلا (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*كفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااية*
*بجد كثيـــــــــــــــر*


----------



## yousteka (15 سبتمبر 2011)

يارررررررررررررررررررب اتصرف​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*ارحم ضعف اولادك يارب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 سبتمبر 2011)

مستنيك أنا يارب ..أرجوك مش تتأخر عليا


----------



## شميران (15 سبتمبر 2011)

احبك جداااااااااااااااااااا ياحبيبي


----------



## yousteka (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ماتسبنيش النهاردة​


----------



## bilseka (15 سبتمبر 2011)

عايز احس بيك اكتر في كل لحظة بتمر من عمري


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

انا تعبان ومش عارفه اخد قرار
بس واثقه فيك انك هدبر الامور
وفي لحظه تغير الاحوال لصالحي
اشكرك لانك لن تتركني رغم بعدي عنك


----------



## prayer heartily (15 سبتمبر 2011)

حبيبي انا لو قدمت خدمه كل حياتي مش تكفي ابدا واحد علي ملاين من محبتك لي


----------



## yousteka (15 سبتمبر 2011)

مستنيك تفرحنى ​


----------



## white.angel (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*اني الآن أمسكك بإيمان و إصرار
 فباركني لأطلقك وأطلق فيك أشعاري *


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 سبتمبر 2011)

خلينى أبطل غضب ... مش قادر ساعدنى يا الهى يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 سبتمبر 2011)

أنت حبيب قلبى حتى لو جوايا الالم تاعبنى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 سبتمبر 2011)

عايزه اجييييلك يا ربي


----------



## white.angel (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*فرحانه لانى شايفه قلوب بتحبك بجد *​


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*يارب افتح لي قلبك واستمع اليا فانا محتاجة الى قلبك الحنون ارشدني وانا على هذه الارض المليئةبالمشاكل*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 سبتمبر 2011)

يارب اذكرني في ملكوتك​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (16 سبتمبر 2011)

عايز كل كلمه من فمى تبقى ليك 
عايز كل حرف تكتبه ايدك يوصف فيك 

عايز كل خطوةامشيه تكون نحوك 
عايز كل حب فى قلبى يكون لك وحدك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

عايز اشوف اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييدك يارب بقوة


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

مبقاش جوايا كلام يتقال
مبقاش فيا غير انين وصراخات
بس واثقه انك حاسس بيا وفي الوقت المناسب
هدبر امور حياتي
كلي ثقي فيك يا قائدي الامين
رغم اني لا استحق شئ مما تفعله لاجلي


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

متسبنيش ياربى يسوع


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

قووولتلك كل حاجه فصلاتي ياربي 
ياربي استجيبلي وحلها من عندك


----------



## happy angel (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*لتكن ارادتك ومشيئتك فى حياتى يارب يسوع المسيح*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

أظهر مجدك فيا


----------



## ميرنا (17 سبتمبر 2011)

انظر بداخلى


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

دبر حياتنا كما يليق


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*بجد يااارب انت غريب فى حنيتك *​


----------



## white.angel (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*كلك حلو ... يا بختى بيك ... مين قدى وانا وياك *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*اعنى وامسك بيمينى ولا تتركنى وسط الطريق
فأنا دونك  يا ربى لا شىء ابداااااا*


----------



## yousteka (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ليك يا ربي

​


----------



## سمراءءء (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*ياربيييييييييييي يا بتوخدني عندك يا بتخليني اجي لعندك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا ماشى ونورك قدامى


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 سبتمبر 2011)

انا تعبت من اللي بعمله دا كله
امتي ارتاح بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
امتي ارجع ابنك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهاتسبني كدا لحد امتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## yousteka (17 سبتمبر 2011)

انت اتأخرت عليا اوى يارب
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

فرح كل نفس متضايقة يا الهى


----------



## white.angel (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*اعلن ذاتك يا الهى ..*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 سبتمبر 2011)

تصبح على خير يا بابا يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 سبتمبر 2011)

لتستقم صلاتى كالبخور أمامك من أجل اسمك القدوس الذىدعى علينا
آمين


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مش هاقولك غير اني واثقه انك حاسس بيا
وهتغيرني قريب


----------



## yousteka (19 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجوك يارب حقق لكل واحد طلب قلبه
و اذكر كل من ليس له احد يذكره​


----------



## white.angel (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*وحشتنى ... *​


----------



## totty (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*بحبك يا احن واغلى اب*​


----------



## sparrow (19 سبتمبر 2011)

يااارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لمحبتك العظيمة يارب كمل من فضلك اليوم النهاردة وشكرا لشفاء اولادك ومعجزاتك الحلوة معاهم
انت حلو قوى يارب وانا بحبك خالص وحياتى يا الهى يسوع من غيرك متبقاش حياة.


----------



## Bent el Massih (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا يا رب على كل ما تفعله لأجلي انا الغير مستحقة*


----------



## prayer heartily (19 سبتمبر 2011)

التفت الي معونتي يا رب اسرع واعني


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 سبتمبر 2011)

بحبك يا الهى وشكرا خالص اليوم كان حلو قوووووووووى


----------



## yousteka (19 سبتمبر 2011)

مستنيك ياربي  تفرح على الناس 
و متنظر الحكم بالعدل​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2011)

سامحنى واسندنى


----------



## شميران (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ياحبيبي يسوع لانك تعطيني كل شئ احتاجة وانت تعرف مصلحتي اكثر مني....احبك


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*سيج ع شعبك​*


----------



## yousteka (20 سبتمبر 2011)

زعلانة منك اوى يارب
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2011)

فى يوم خوفى انا اتكل عليك


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااا خااااااااااااااالص يا بابا يسوع على النعمة والبركة اللى منحتهالى النهاردة
أنا فرحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان قووووووووووووووى 
وحاسس كمان انك مبسوووووووووووط منى
يارب دايما يا أبويا السماوى


----------



## totty (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*مد ايدك وإبنى انت*​


----------



## yousteka (21 سبتمبر 2011)

مش معترض بس تعبااااااااااان

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا معاك يا الهى يسوع


----------



## sparrow (22 سبتمبر 2011)

يارب يسوع


----------



## rana1981 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

ساعدني يا رب


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*فلتكمل معى يومى كما بدأته​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يارب انك مش ناسينى ... و شكرا على البركة الحلوة بتاعت النهاردة مكنتش متوقع انك سامعنى قوى كدة هههههه بصراحة انت حبيب قلبى يا يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مش اقصد يارب يسوع ... طيب انت علمنى


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*محتاجين مدن ملجأ لأولادك ......​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ياربى يسوع ... ما أنت كل الحنان


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*توبنى فأتوب لانك انت هو الرب الهى​*


----------



## sparrow (23 سبتمبر 2011)

يارب يسوع .................
يارب يسوع ...............


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 سبتمبر 2011)

سلمت ليك أمرى يا الهى يسوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

يارب مش طلبه انك ترفع عني الالم
انا بس محتاجه انك تديني قوة اتحمله
انت عارف طلبي وامنيتي اللي نفسي تحققها وبيها اوصل ليك
وانا واثقه انك هتعمل فيا وترحمني


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*اظهر يا رب مشيئتك ف حياة كل ولادك​*


----------



## sparrow (23 سبتمبر 2011)

واثقه يارب في حبك ورعايتك وتدابيرك لحياتي


----------



## yousteka (23 سبتمبر 2011)

اعطى يارب لكل واحد فينا طلب قلبه
و امنحنا سلام و راحة فيك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 سبتمبر 2011)

اسمك برج حصين بجرى عليه


----------



## rana1981 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2011)

أنت ملجأى الوحيد


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 سبتمبر 2011)

قوينى يا الهى يسوع واسمع صلاتى وفرح قلب أولادك
آمين


----------



## yousteka (25 سبتمبر 2011)

صالحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنى

​


----------



## bilseka (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*متاسف وليك كل المجد على كل اعمالك معايا*​


----------



## sparrow (25 سبتمبر 2011)

يارب بشكرك علي كل حال بشكرك علي رعايتك وتحننك
املني بسلامك يا ملك السلام 
واملا حياتي بنعمتك ودبر حياتي كما يليق


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بحبك يارب يا قوتى وبشكرك على نعمة اسرارك المحيية
يارب متنساش اولادك اللى ذكرتهم اليوم فى القداس
وطمن قلوب أولادك
آمين


----------



## أنجيلا (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي.*
*.
.
.
.
... .
اصرخ باعلى صوتى..واقول ااااااااااه
عاوزة ابكى كتير ياربى 
تعبانة بجد ومش قااادرة على هموم الحياه
عاملة زى واحد بيغرق ومستنى طوق النجاه..
عمال بيصرخ والناس مش سمعاااه..
*​*نفسى يارب تاخذني في حضنك وتمسحلي الدموع
دورت كتير على حد يسمعنى وينجدني ومفيش غيرك هلقاه...*​


----------



## yousteka (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرررررررررا خالص يا بابا يسوع
بس برضة مستنياك تفرحنى اكتر 
عشان *طماعة انا*
بحـــــــــــبك يارب اوى

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 سبتمبر 2011)

دبر حياتنا كما يليق


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*عايزه الهديه اللى قولتلك عليها ... 
plz
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*اسندنى فى ضعفى يارب *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 سبتمبر 2011)

إسمك برج حصين بجرى عليـــــــــــه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*How*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*محتاج مشورتك ........​*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مش قادر اتحمل اكتر من كدة 
عارفك شايف 
وعارف انه تشكيل 
لكن خلاص 
خلصت كل قوتى 
طلعنى من التدريب 
ماعدتش قادر​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجوك ابدأ يارب اول خطوه في حياتي لطريقك
واسندني لحد ما اكمله للنهايه وياك
فافوز بالابديه معاك


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 سبتمبر 2011)

طلبتك من عمق قلبى


----------



## just girl (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكراً ياربى...*

*من اجــل كل حال ،، وفــى كل حال ،، وعلى كل حــال *


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مش انت قولت طالبو الرب يفهمون كل شئ
فهمنى لانى انا تعبان خالص يا الهى


----------



## المفدى بالدم (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مازلت مصمم انه التدريب ينتهى 
لانى مش قادر اتحمل اكتر​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*إلهى إلهى
لماذا تركتنى ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## white.angel (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*هنسافر سوا .... *​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (29 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب انامش قادر استحمل 
وانت مصمم 
ايه الحل ؟؟​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 سبتمبر 2011)

فهمنى


----------



## rimonda (29 سبتمبر 2011)

يا رب يسوع انا تعبانة كتير يا رب فهمني وارشدني لفعل الصواب في حياتي 
انا ما بدي تزعل مني ابدا ما عم بعرف شو عم يصير معي ساعدني يا رب ساعدني اتكالي عليك​


----------



## عبير الورد (29 سبتمبر 2011)

قويني وثبتني يارب


----------



## المفدى بالدم (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الالم شديد
والمسكنات كلها واقواها مش بتنفع 
كفايه تدريب 
ارجوك 
اكتر من 15 سنه كتير 
ارحمنى وكفايه لحد كدة 
ارجوك​


----------



## yousteka (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يارب

فعلا بتحل كل حاجة في وقتها
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

بشكرك يا رب
انهارده منحتني يوم جديد وسنه جديده في عمري
بتمني انك تبدا فيها معايا
وترشدني


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*ارجوك ابدأ معايا يومى وانهيه​*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (1 أكتوبر 2011)

يا رب 
اما يهمك انى اهلك ؟؟
اما يهمك انى صرت رماد انسان
اما يهمك انسحاقى ؟؟
كفى 
يدك ثقلت اكثر مما احتمل 
انهى هذه الفترة
ارجوك​


----------



## ميرنا (1 أكتوبر 2011)

قولى يارب عاوزنى فين وانا تحت امرك بس انتا تقولى مش الناس


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 أكتوبر 2011)

بحبببببببببببك اوووووووووووووووى يارب​


----------



## prayer heartily (2 أكتوبر 2011)

الهي انت قدوس جدا والسماء والارض مملؤتان من مجدك وقداستك اديني يا رب من قداستك لانك قلت عاوزنا قديسين ونقدسك


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أكتوبر 2011)

حياتى يارب بين إيدك رتبها انت وارشدنى انت وورينى ونورلى طريقى 
علشان اكون مرضى أمام جلالك آمين


----------



## المفدى بالدم (2 أكتوبر 2011)

موافق اكمل 
واتصرف فى الالم 
ماليش دعوة
ادى نعمه واعمل اللى انت عايزة
واناهاقولك
صمت لا افتح فمى​


----------



## yousteka (2 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجوك يارب خليك معاه
و اديله انه يعدى الأيام دى بسلام

​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*ساعدنا يارب وقوينا على الايام دى عشان نعديها بسلام​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*لا تغلق باب      بيعتك فى وجهي يا ربي*​ *ده أنا عشمان فى      رحمتك تغفر لي ذنبي       *​ *ضمد ليا      جروحي وانعش فيا روحي *​ *أنا      أنا الخاطي*​


----------



## bilseka (4 أكتوبر 2011)

متشكر جدا على السكك اللي بتقفلها في وشي لمصلحتي كمل معايا بنفس الطريقة واللي انت شايفه اعمله وانا موافق طبعا


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*ارجوك كن معى ومع اسرتى 
احفظنا ف دمك الثمين واحمينا من سهام العدو​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*دبر الصالح يايسوع لو فى خييييير انت تكمل ولو مش خيييير انت برضه اللى تتصرف​​*


----------



## yousteka (4 أكتوبر 2011)

ســـــــــــــــــــاعدنى
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أكتوبر 2011)

قلبى وجعنى والهم محاوطنى شيل عنى انا تعبان بس مش قلقان علشان انت كل الحنان يا الهى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*تدخل يارب سريعا ومد ايديك انت​*


----------



## yousteka (8 أكتوبر 2011)

أعطى يارب لكل واحدمن ابنائك طلب قلبه
و أذكر من ليس له أحد يذكره
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*اعنى ارجوك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*احمينى​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

يارب انت عارف احتياجات كل واحد فبنا
يارب
الى متى يارب تنسانى


----------



## sparrow (9 أكتوبر 2011)

يارب متسبنيش


----------



## yousteka (9 أكتوبر 2011)

لن أتركك حتى تباركنى 
​


----------



## zezza (9 أكتوبر 2011)

لا تتركنا ​


----------



## monmooon (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*اشكرك الهى الحنون​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*يااااااااااااااااااااااارب انت ساكت ليييييييييييييه​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أكتوبر 2011)

لتكن إرادتك ومشيئتك ... عزى أولادك متسبهمش للالم .. أنت العادل يارب يسوع


----------



## happy angel (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*يارب يسوع المسيح احكم للمظلومين*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (10 أكتوبر 2011)

انا بحبك يا رب 
انا باعبدك يا رب 
انا قلبى طول الطريق هيفضل ملك ليك
وعينى طول الطريق هتفضل ثابته عليك​


----------



## ميرنا (10 أكتوبر 2011)

يارب ارحم ...يارب ارحم ...يارب ارحم


----------



## AdmanTios (10 أكتوبر 2011)

رسالة إلي أبي السماوي

الدموع مُتحجرة بالعيون
و القلب يضني دمعاً صامتاً

لكن لم و لن أفقد رجائي في شخصك أبداً
حتي و لو كلفني حياتي و مماتي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب ارحم شعبك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

انت شايف وعارف يارب وحاسس باللي بيحصل لينا
ارجوك ارحم شعبك  ورد عليهم انت
انتقم لدماء اولادك الشهداء في كل مكان


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أكتوبر 2011)

أنت قابض قرعتى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*ننتظر قيامة الاموات وحياة الدهر الاتى .أمين​*


----------



## happy angel (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*حى هو الله ضابط الكل *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*اعـــــــــــلـــــن مـــــجــــدك يـــــــــــــــــــارب​*


----------



## yousteka (11 أكتوبر 2011)

يارب مش بحب اطلب منك حاجة بشرط
بس ارجوك يارب أتصرف من غير دم تانى
​


----------



## rana1981 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

انا مرضانة يا رب اتحسن بسرعة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 أكتوبر 2011)

يا ابى الذى فى السماء و الساكن فى القلوب

 لا اطلب الإنتقام لا اطلب التشفى 
و لكنى اطلب منك ان تعزى القلوب
 عزى و طيب القلوب يار ب..
نفتخر و نفرح بحمل الصليب معك يا ابانا
 و لكن ابنائك يا رب ضعفاء
 لقد قولت يا رب إننا فى حدقت عينك
عزى القلوب يا رب لإننى لست خائفه او حزينه على من إنتقل إليك و لكنى خائفه على كل من هو مذال على الارض و يواجه حروب الشيطان الشديده...
 فقد قولت لنا لا تخافو من من يقتل الجسد خافو من من يقتل الروح...
 و انا ارى الارواح مقهوره
 ارى الارواح منكسره 
ارى الارواح فتحت بابها لأفكار الشرير من كره و إنتقام و غليل..

اطلب منك يا ابى ان تنقذ ارواح و نفوس ابنائك
 تمجد يا رب
عزى القلوب  ارجوك إخلق لنا قلوب تتحمل
قوى إماننا حتى نستطيع ان نقف و نواجه بثبات و إمان.

اشكرك يا رب على إمتحاناتك التى تقربنا إليك.

أميين يا رب​


----------



## sparrow (11 أكتوبر 2011)

يارب اعني


----------



## bilseka (11 أكتوبر 2011)

المرة ديه ياربي يسوع لازم العالم كله يشوف ردك علشان انا زعلان قوي بس واثق فيك وفي خلاصك يا امين وعادل عادل عادل


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم
حقق وعودك يا رب *


----------



## AdmanTios (11 أكتوبر 2011)

رجائي أبدي ............... و واثق برجائي في شخصك أنت وحدك دونما الكل أنت يا رب المجد

ففعلوا كلهم و تضرعوا الى الرب الرحيم بالبكاء و الصوم و السجود مدة ثلاثة ايام بلا انقطاع 

المكابيين الثانى ١٣ : ١٢


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أكتوبر 2011)

يا بخت الشهداء اللي ماتوا علي اسمك يا يسوع
وفرحوا بصوتك وانت بتقولهم
ادخلوا الي فرح سيدك

بتمني يارب ان تسامحني وتغفرلي خطاياي
وتجهزني واكون انا كمان عروسه ليك
رغم صعوبه الموقف والفراق
الا ان احساس ان لينا شهداء قريبين منا
احساس رائع لا يوصف


----------



## sparrow (17 أكتوبر 2011)

امنحني الرجاء والايمان يارب 
املئني بسلامك ودبر حياتي كما يليق


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> امنحني الرجاء والايمان يارب
> املئني بسلامك ودبر حياتي كما يليق






*أأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين
الرب يطمن قلبك ويعطيكى سؤال قلبك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أكتوبر 2011)

واثق فيك


----------



## Toni_Thaer (20 أكتوبر 2011)

تعبان يا ربي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أكتوبر 2011)

هقول له بحححححححححححببببببببببببببببكككككككككككككك اوىىىىىىىىىى يا ربى يا حبيب قلبى... يا نور العيون...


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 أكتوبر 2011)

لو عاجبك كل اللي بيحصلي دا
فلتكن مشيئتك
لكن لو مش عاجبك فارجوك قويني وساعدني عليه
وخلصني منه لان الحمل بقي تقيل عليا قوي وانا مش قادره اتحمل
انت عارف اني ماليش غيرك عشان الجأ ليه
وانا واثقه انك هترفع عني التجربه دي كمان


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*سيدى .... كلمتى لك ستطول
سامحنى .... قلبى موجوع
ونفسي حزينة حتى الموت
صرت لا اراك ... فارتعت
اين انت ؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعبك لم يصر شعبك ؟؟
هل رعاتك .... لم يصيروا رعاتك ؟؟
البرية مظلمة يا سيد 
ونحن نتخبط فى ظلمتنا
فاين انت يا نور العالم
الظلمة تقتلنا
وانت تركتنا
نعم ... نحن أخطأنا
نعم ... نحن بالإثم مرضنا
لكن
اليس المرضى هم الذين بحاجة لطبيب
ألم تأتى لتدعوا الخطاة
فلما تتركنا
بيوتك مغلقة أمامنا
فلا نجد طعاما يُشبعنا
ولا ماءاً يروينا ...
قطيعك يهلك يا سيد ..
فأين يمينك ...؟؟
ابحث عن ملجأ ...
فلا أجد ....
الجميع يتكلمون حسناً
مجرد أفواه تتكلم ...
وعندما نطلب العون
نجد هذا يطلب مالاً
وذاك يتوارى
لا أحد يقبلنا
فهل ستتركنا ؟؟
بدون لن نستطيع 
وبغير قوتك ... سنهلك
فهل لا تريدنا
فإلى من نذهب ؟؟؟
وإلى من نلجأ .؟؟
فأنت أبونا ...
أنت قوتنا
أنت سيدى ويقينى
فإن تركتى
فمن سيقينى
منتظرك يا رب
منتظر رب موسى الذى شق البحر
منتظر رب العازر الذى أقام الميت
فعجل يا سيد ولا تؤخر
فالماء ارتفع إلى رأسى
وظلمة الموت تكتنفنى
لك حبى
لك عمرى
لك نفسى
فقط .... انرنى *


----------



## prayer heartily (20 أكتوبر 2011)

قلب الاهالي محروق يا ربي وقلبنا موجوع 
عزيهم يا سيد الكل وبرد قلبهم علي ولادهم بعمل منك 
حسسنا كلنا بانك معانا ومش ساينا يا ربي 
الشباب اتدهسوا واتضربو بالنار والاهالي قلبهم حزين علشان بس ماشين يقولو سيبونا نبني كنايس وبيطالبو بابسط حق 
اتصرف يا سيد الكل


----------



## white.angel (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*هناك حزن عميق يكتنفنى يا الهى .... *
*حزن لا اشعر بعمقه من عمقه .... *
*بأنتظارك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أكتوبر 2011)

لا تتركنى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*هقول له بردو -- اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء-- و هقول له- بححححبك يا ربى يا حبيب قلبى -- يا نور العيون*


----------



## sparrow (21 أكتوبر 2011)

هلاقيها من فين ولا من فين بس يارب
ارحمني  ارجوك


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*شعبك فى انتظارك ..... فلا تتأخر ..... ارجوك *


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مازال بداخلي رجاء انك ستعمل عاجلا ام اجلا
المهم انك ستعمل ما يصلح لي
فقوي ايمانك بك وثبتني فيك يا عزاء قلبي الوحيد


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أكتوبر 2011)

لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا سيدى .....

منتظر عمل يمينك ...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أكتوبر 2011)

أيوة كدة شكل فيا وإدينى تعزياتك


----------



## أنجيلا (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*زهقت يا رب
كله متعسر وماشي للاسوء!!
لو خسرت ده كمان هيكون كثير جدااااااااا
ارجوك متسمحش ان ده يحصل 
يا يسوع تعبتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت*


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 أكتوبر 2011)

انا اسفه
سامحني


----------



## bilseka (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*انا اسف سامحني يا قدوس ونفسي أثبت في طريقك*​


----------



## white.angel (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*علمتنى ان اشكرك فى اعمق اوقات حزنى لانه للخير .. 
وفى اقوى لحظات فرحى لانه للخير ايضاً ..*

*آه يا الهى ........... حسناً *

*شكراً لك ... *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*لتكن مشيئتك يا رب.... اشكرك على كل شىء .. و اصق فى إدارتك لكل امور حياتنا.... مش طالبا غير المغفره... لا تتركنا يا رب...قوينا فيك يا رب... اسكن فينا و اعطينا سلامك و قدره التحمل. احبك يا ربى.*


----------



## rana1981 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

يا رب احمي بلدي وقائده الاسد


----------



## bilseka (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*ضع في قلبي حباً*


----------



## prayer heartily (27 أكتوبر 2011)

ميكفنيش العمر اني اعرفك او حتي اعرف اد ايه غالي عليك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أكتوبر 2011)

ربى تعلم مابداخلى------ كيف هو  قاهر الشعور بالظلم ----
ارجوك ربى لا تتركنى اليوم---- حتى اتمكن من تعديه هذه المرحله بدون ملء قلبى بمشاعر كره لمن ظلم و قهر----ارجوك ربى--ارجوك--


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أكتوبر 2011)

هو انت هتنفذ امنيتي امتي بقي ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## prayer heartily (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مش همل ولا هياس وهفضل اواصل صلاه بحراره لغايه ما تسمعلي وتحن عليا


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أكتوبر 2011)

قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الصباؤوت


----------



## المفدى بالدم (29 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكرك لاجل كل احداث حياتى الحلوة والمرة​


----------



## bilseka (30 أكتوبر 2011)

أنا مسبي فيك دايب في حب اللي فداني


----------



## rana1981 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

احمنا يا رب


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أكتوبر 2011)

عايز اقولك يارب انك انت حبيب قلبى وانا بحب خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
اسندنى واستخدمنى وباركنى ونفذ مشيئتك فى حياتى ... فها أنذا فإرسلنى
آمين


----------



## yousteka (30 أكتوبر 2011)

يايسوع اتحنن قول كلمة
هتفرح بيها كل اولادك و تحقق بيها لكل انسان طلب قلبه
هتذكر من ليس لهم احد يذكرهم
هترفع بيها عنا اخطار  الطبيعة و هتقضى بيها على كل الاشرار
بس لتكن ارادتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أكتوبر 2011)

يارب سامحنى ومش تزعل منى ... بزعل آه لكن عمرى ما أقدر أشيل جوايا زعل 
يعنى هو أنا اللى هقولك طبيعتى لما أنت اللى خالقنى وعادد عظامى وعارفنى بطباعى وصفاتى ...
إدينى قلب يليق بوجودك ومكانتك فيه ... آمين


----------



## bilseka (31 أكتوبر 2011)

انا عايزك انت


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*هقول له بحبك يا ربى يا حبيب قلبى يا نور العيون يا حنون.*


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أكتوبر 2011)

متسبنيش يارب ... انا بحبك قوى


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*محتاجين لك*


----------



## AdmanTios (31 أكتوبر 2011)

لكنك ترحم الجميع لانك قادر على كل شيء و تتغاضى عن خطايا الناس لكي يتوبوا


----------



## المفدى بالدم (31 أكتوبر 2011)

هاسكت قدامك وانت هتترجم صمتى​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أكتوبر 2011)

ربى... انا ابكى...ابكى من الظلم إلى شايفاه صديقتى...قويها يا رب.. 
احبك يا ربى...


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أكتوبر 2011)

أحرجتنى بمحبتك ... أبويا مستحقش الحب دة كله


----------



## سمراءءء (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*يارب اني ضعيفه وبحاجه لحمايتك كل يوم الوم نفسي على اغلاطي وياتي اليوم التاني واغلط وانت تسامح وتغفر لي
احب ضعفي لاشعر بقوتك واحب خطائي لاطلب سماحك واحب قسوه الناس لانها تاكد لي رحمتك  اعشق ظلم البشر لانه قوتك فوق كل البشر  *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أكتوبر 2011)

تصبح على خبر ابى--- نفسى اشوفك  النهرده و لو حتى فى حلمى---------------
احبك ربى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*ياااااااااااااارب ارجوووووووك طمنى *​


----------



## yousteka (31 أكتوبر 2011)

اسمح و كمل للنهاية ياربي
​


----------



## sparrow (31 أكتوبر 2011)

اجيب منين يارب ........ !!!!!


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا خالص يارب ... وتصبح على خير بابا يسوع


----------



## happy angel (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*الى متى يارب تنسانى كل النسيان الى متى تحجب وجهك عنى الى متى يرتفع عدوى عليا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 نوفمبر 2011)

أنا عايزك أنت يا صاحب القوات تشغل يمينك تعمل معجزات

+ الأطباء إحتاروا وريهم إيديك خليهم يقولوا الأيدين دى إيديك


+ إشفى يا بابا يسوع كل المرضى اللى أعرفهم واللى معرفهمش كمان 
إشفيهم كلهم

آميــــــــــــن


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء..احبك يا ربى يا حبيب قلبى يا نور العيون.*


----------



## white.angel (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*امتحانى صعب ...... ارحم ضعفى .........*
*لانى ارى رسوبى بات على بعد بضع خطوات منى ......*​


----------



## white.angel (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*نسيت ان اهنئك ...*
*happy valentine's day*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 نوفمبر 2011)

بحبك ودموعى دى ما تغلى عليك يا يسوع


----------



## prayer heartily (5 نوفمبر 2011)

انت عارف كل شيء يا حبيبي اتصرف انت لان محدش يقدر غيرك وانا اؤمن بيك وبعملك وبانك حاسس جدا بيا


----------



## name-of=the=god (5 نوفمبر 2011)

يارب اذا نسيتك لاتنساني وعلمني حبك ياالله


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 نوفمبر 2011)

ياربى ارجوك ساعدنى​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2011)

أنا عارف انك انت الوحيد اللى حاسس بيا ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*
يارب  ابعد عنى تزكار الشر الملبس للموت

*


----------



## prayer heartily (6 نوفمبر 2011)

سامحني يا يسوع اغفر لي يا رب من فضلك وعالج ضعفي وعلمني ازاي اشيل صليبي


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2011)

أنا حاسس انى عاجز يارب مش عارف ليه من فضلك متسبنيش يا الهى


----------



## white.angel (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*لم ادرك يوماً شعورك عندما غفرت لصاليبك واحببتهم ... *
*الا عندما وُضعت بنفس الموقف ..... *
​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

الرب نورى وخلاصى ممن اخاف الرب ناصر حياتى ممن اجذع ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

فلتقويني بقوتك كي اكمل ما بدأته 
ولا تتركني ولا تحجب وجهك عني
اذا ضعفت نفسي وسقطت من جديد


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*وَقَالَتْ صِهْيَوْنُ: قَدْ تَرَكَنِي الرَّبُّ ....... وَسَيِّدِي نَسِينِي​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 نوفمبر 2011)

أنا بحبك قوى قوى وحسيت انك سامعنى خالص النهاردة ...
 بص يا بابا يسوع انت حبيبى وحياتى


----------



## as-alasuwte (7 نوفمبر 2011)

_لست اريد ان اهرب الى جبال الحكمة البشرية ولا السلطان الزمنى ولا الامكانيات العالمية وإنما اليك ايها الجبل القدوس , هب لى روحك كجناحى حمامة فأطير أليك واسكن فى احضان ابيك_


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ارشدنى ارجوك يا يسوعى​


----------



## magedrn (8 نوفمبر 2011)

هاقوله ارحمنى فانا ضعيف بدونك وقلبى لا يعرف معنى النبض من غيرك يا الهى الرحيم


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 نوفمبر 2011)

خليك معايا دايما آمين


----------



## prayer heartily (8 نوفمبر 2011)

انا لو بفكر اكيد هادر ومش ممكن انسي الجميل


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*ارجوك متسيبنيش​​*


----------



## prayer heartily (8 نوفمبر 2011)

يا رب سامحنا واغفر لينا كم الاخطاء اللي بنرتكبها وبنسيء بيها لاسمك


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 نوفمبر 2011)

سيدى المسيح يا مولاي أنت البداية وأنت النهاية ...


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 نوفمبر 2011)

خدنى بقى معاك​


----------



## نغم (8 نوفمبر 2011)

إلهى السماوى …
أنت مصدر قوتى وغلبتى ..
لن أستطيع إن أكمل مسيرتى فى الحياة بدونك فأنت
الوحيد القادر على مسح كل أحزانى وتبديلها ..

... إلهى الحبيب ..
إننى أحتاج إليك ..
أحتاج أن أستمد منك قوتى ..
كن بجانبى ولا تبتعد عنى …


----------



## marmora jesus (10 نوفمبر 2011)

موجوعة اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي​


----------



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا معاكى


----------



## marmora jesus (10 نوفمبر 2011)

oesi no قال:


> ربنا معاكى




اهو انت
ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2011)

ها أنذا فأرسلنى ... بس علمنى


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شجعنى قوينى اسندنى وباركنى 

آمين


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك كمان أولادى آمين


----------



## Critic (10 نوفمبر 2011)

امسك يا رب ايدى زى بطرس زمان


----------



## as-alasuwte (10 نوفمبر 2011)

إرفعنى يا إلهى من ابواب الموت ,
ولتدخل بى اليك فأنعم ببهجة خلاصى .

أُدخل بى إلى ملكوتك الفرح ,
فتتحول حياتى إلى تسبحة لا تنقطع .

قلبى كلة هو لك ... أنت لى ..
أنت برى ...  أنت ملجأى ... أنت هو خلاصى .

عدوى أسد عنيف ....  أمامك يصير أضحوكة ..
حطم أسلحة شرة , بدد ظلمتة ,
حرر الخطاة من أسرة قيشاركوننى حُبك ومجدك ..​


----------



## prayer heartily (10 نوفمبر 2011)

كما كنت مع موسي وحولته من اغلف الشفتين الي متكلم باسمك وكارز لك كن معنا واعطنا الكلمات والعمل الذي يمجدك


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مش عايز اقول حاجة غير انى بحبك قوى يارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 نوفمبر 2011)

دة انا خدامك يارب


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 نوفمبر 2011)

حياتى مابين يديك افعل بها كما يحلو اليك

بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك أووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*سامحنى ومتسيبنيش​​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*ربى و حبيبى لا تدعنى اتزكر الالام--- خلى عينى دايما عليك علشان اشوف دايما الافراح بس--- بحبك ياربى يا حبيب قلبى يا نور العين-*


----------



## prayer heartily (12 نوفمبر 2011)

سيدي 
يا قدوس وحبيب القديسين 
علمنا كيف نقتني الفضائل ونتقدس ونقدسك


----------



## bilseka (13 نوفمبر 2011)

متاسف على خطيتي وعلشان خاطر ام النور سامحني وتوبني اليك
وفرحان باللي بتعمله في كنيستك قوي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*فرحت اوى يا رب يوم ما صلينالك كلنا مع بعض و عرفت ان لولا إلى حصل فى ماسبيرو ما كان يوم مثل اليوم الرائع ده هيحصل...بحبك يا ربى يا روح قلبى يا نور العيون *


----------



## prayer heartily (13 نوفمبر 2011)

وان كنت معزه ضاله ضاعت في الطريق فيداك وعصاك يعيداني الي قطيعك ودربك ايها الراعي الاعظم الحنون والبازل لاجل خرافه والحكيم


----------



## MinaGayed (14 نوفمبر 2011)

يــا رب ,,, نويلنى مراادى


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2011)

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااا يا حبيبى


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 نوفمبر 2011)

أنا منتظرك هتعمل إيه ...


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*من فضللللللللك يارب اسرع *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*سامحنى وقوينى​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مالى يا رب....ما هذا السكون اصبحت ارى الناس تتحرك و لكن اصواتهم بعييييييده... اصبحت امشى كالصنم.. لا اشعر ولا اسمع  او افهم ما اقوله......ماذا بى....عالج يا طبيبى الحنون


----------



## سمراءءء (15 نوفمبر 2011)

يارب   يارب يارب  اتخنقت اتخنقت من انوثني  يارب ارحمني من العيون التي من حولي  
يارب  ساعدني


----------



## prayer heartily (15 نوفمبر 2011)

انا مش هشكي غير ليك
ومش هرفع مظلمتي لحد غيرك
انت الحاكم العادل وناصر المظلومين


----------



## happy angel (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*احفظنى وارحمنى واعنى يارب يسوع المسيح*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 نوفمبر 2011)

_لحد امتى هفضل بايعك كدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 نوفمبر 2011)

أشكرك


----------



## johna&jesus (16 نوفمبر 2011)

_لامتى حبك دا !!!!!!!!!!_​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*بحبك يا ربى يا حبيب قلبى يا نور العيون..يا امين حتى فى وقت خيانتى....*
* اشكرك*


----------



## michel i (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا ليك يا رب لاني قمت من النوم لوحدي بدون مساعدة احد .
لك المجد يا يسوع


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 نوفمبر 2011)

‎"علمني أن أعمل رضاك لأنك أنت الهي" (مز143 :10)​


----------



## prayer heartily (16 نوفمبر 2011)

اكيد اختارت مختاريك لنقاوة قلوبهم نقيني يا رب


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 نوفمبر 2011)

أنا جوايا حيرة يارب من فضلك إرشدنى


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 نوفمبر 2011)

معلش ماتزعلش منى
انا اسفه


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 نوفمبر 2011)

رغم الظروف .. رغم انى مش فاهم انا عايز ايه بالظبط ... لكنى واثق ثقة كبيرة فيك يا الهى 
بص انا من اولادك ومش هخاف لانك بتحبنى وأنا بحبك قوى يارب 
إسندنى أنا ماليش غيرك ما أنت سندى يا ربى

آمين


----------



## prayer heartily (18 نوفمبر 2011)

علمني كيف انتظرك يا رب 
فهمني رؤيتك للدرب


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*محتاجلك .... خد بايدى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 نوفمبر 2011)

كنت متأكد أنك مش هتسيبنى أنت حبيب قلبى يا بابا يسوع
أنا بحبك قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى 
لو كل كلام الدنيا يعبر عن حبى وشكرى ليك كنت قولتله
لكنى هكتفى بانى أقولك المجد لك يا مخلصى الصالح
أنت عظيم يا الله


----------



## as-alasuwte (20 نوفمبر 2011)

_عجيب انت أيها الرب ,
فقد أقمت من شعبك مدينة خاصة بك ,
وجعلتهم جبلاً  مقدساً تعلن فية قداستك ..


نزلت ألينا كحجر الزاوية المرفوض ,
فجمعتنا من كل الامم والشعوب لتقيم منا مدينتك المقدسة ,
وملأت الارض كلها فرحاً  .
إذ أقمت ملكوتك فى داخلنا ._​

أحفظ بلآدنا يا رب ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 نوفمبر 2011)

انا تعبانه يارب


----------



## happy angel (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*عظيمة اعمالك يارب القوات*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2011)

فين ايديك يا حنان


----------



## monygirl (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*يارب انا محتاجللك اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*نفسى حزينة حتى الموت ........*


----------



## prayer heartily (22 نوفمبر 2011)

يا رب لا تجازينا كاعمالنا ولكن كرحمتك وليس كخطايانا


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 نوفمبر 2011)

يارب أنا بدونك
.
.
.
.
... .
.
.
.
.
انسان بلا كيان
جواب بلا عنوان
نهر بلا شاطــأن
صرح بلا بنيـــان
بيت بلا جــدران
شريد بلا أوطان
سفينة بلا ربان
أحيا بلا اطمئنان
فأجعلنى دائمأ فى حضنك ايها الحنان​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2011)

سامحنى على نرفزتى...


----------



## أنجيلا (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*اذا سرت في وادي ظل الموت, لا اخاف شرا.. لانك انت معي......*


----------



## happy angel (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*ياملك السلام اعطينا سلاما*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*متى ستأتى .... ؟؟؟
حتى الإنسان الذى رأيتك فيه ... رحل عنى
ربى .... أنت تعلم إنى بحاجة إليك ... فلما تركتنى ؟؟؟​*


----------



## prayer heartily (24 نوفمبر 2011)

يا ربي ومخلصي خلي لساني ميقولش الا اللي يرضيك


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 نوفمبر 2011)

خلينى جاد شوية فى علاقتى معاك .. شجعنى متخلينيش أكسل عن إنى أكلمك طول اليوم
أنا بحبك يارب ... 
وعايز اطلب منك تحفظ بلادنا وتخلى الدنيا تهدأ تانى وسلامك يحل فى قلوبنا أولا
إدينا حكمة آمين


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 نوفمبر 2011)

يارب ارجوك ساعدنى
يابويا ارجوووووووووك
ساعدنى 
انا بموت بالبطئ يا يسوع
ساااااااااااااعدنى


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 نوفمبر 2011)

يارب ارجوك ساعدنى
يابويا ارجوووووووووك
ساعدنى 
انا بموت بالبطئ يا يسوع
ساااااااااااااعدنى


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 نوفمبر 2011)

أدبنى يا الله ...


----------



## prayer heartily (25 نوفمبر 2011)

امين ولكن الي الموت لا تسلمني ارجوك


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

امسك بايدي وخدني من همي التقيل
ارحمني واسمه لاهات نفسي وشيل
خدني معاك في طريق وكمل المسير
انا عارفاني بنعمتك هاكون امير

وسط همي بنطرح قدام صليبك
عارف اني مش هاكون الا حبيبك
واجي وانا كلي خجل امسك في توبك
شايف عيون مكتفاني امشي في طريقك


----------



## yousteka (25 نوفمبر 2011)

أحفـــــــــــــــــــــــظ بلادنا يارب
و فرحنا كلنا 
و حقق لكل واحد فينا طلب قلبه 

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 نوفمبر 2011)

فى يدك أستودع روحى...


----------



## fullaty (25 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكرك يارب على محبتك لينا وافتقادك لينا بالتجارب والضيقات 

ولكن اطلب منك ان تعطينا القدره والنعمه على تحملها ​


----------



## fullaty (28 نوفمبر 2011)

اسندنا يارب فنحن ضعفاء جدا بدونك ​


----------



## as-alasuwte (28 نوفمبر 2011)

_
كلمتك هى فضتى وكنزى _​


----------



## yousteka (28 نوفمبر 2011)

أرجوك يارب كمل كل فرحة ناقصة بيك
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 نوفمبر 2011)

يااااااارب ارجوك افضل كده
مش عايزه احزن تانى ارجووووك


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 نوفمبر 2011)

كل سنة وانا خدامك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*بحبك يا ربى يا روح قلبى يا نور العيون---قربنى ليك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 نوفمبر 2011)

ملك الملوك وجلالك مالى الوجود حوالينا
وجبال بتدوب قدامك إسمك عالى يا فادينا
دى الأنهار بتسقفلك كل الآلات تعزفلك
ويارب بكلمة منك كل الملوك تخضعلك
أنت عالى 
فوق كل إسم مهما يكون
عالى
فوق السحاب ومالى الكون
عالى
هتشوف ملكك كل العيون 
أنت عالى 

آمين


----------



## bilseka (29 نوفمبر 2011)

ربي امسك يدي واجذبني اليك لاني بغرق وانا بعيد عنك


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*يسوع أنت اللي بتريح الكل ...
ريحني ... ضايعة متسرعة  أنا
مالي غيرك
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*فلتكن مشيئتك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مش هتيجى بقى يارب ... فى انتظارك انا آمين


----------



## fullaty (1 ديسمبر 2011)

رغم تقصيرى معاك انت بتحبنى​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اووووووووى ياحبيبى ​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 ديسمبر 2011)

فلتكن مشيئتك يارب​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 ديسمبر 2011)

ملك الملوك وجلالك مالى الوجود حوالينا
وجبال بتدوب قدامك إسمك عالى يا فادينا
دى الأنهار بتسقفلك كل الآلات تعزفلك
ويارب بكلمة منك كل الملوك تخضعلك
أنت عالى 
فوق كل إسم مهما يكون
عالى
فوق السحاب ومالى الكون
عالى
هتشوف ملكك كل العيون 
أنت عالى 

آمين


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*روحي فداك يا يسوع
فديتني بدمك و مستعدة افديك بكل شي بملكو
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*بحبك يا ربى يا رووح قلبى يا نور العيون يا حنون*
* سامحنى انا مقصره معاك*
*مش هكسل تانى... ساعدنى و شجعنى*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*قلبي تعبان كتير يا رب
كتييييييييييير
*​


----------



## prayer heartily (1 ديسمبر 2011)

يا سيدي احنا مش هنخاف لاننا في ايدك وفي عنايتك
يمسكها اخوان او سلفين او اي انكان 
مفيش حد هزعزل ايماني ومفيش حاجه هتهدد سلامي
انا متحصن في حصون الصخر


----------



## yousteka (1 ديسمبر 2011)

أرحمــــــــــــــــــــــنا يــارب
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*لازلت منتظرك ... وسأظل انتظرك ... وكلى يقين ... إنك ستفعل بيمينك ما يمجد اسمك ويعين شعبك ... *


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 ديسمبر 2011)

أشكرك


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (2 ديسمبر 2011)

فلتملئ قلبى سلاما واعطى نفسى قناعه وروحى هدوء لاكون معك دائما مهما تبدلت الامور​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 ديسمبر 2011)

ضمنى لصدرك يسوعى


----------



## prayer heartily (2 ديسمبر 2011)

يا الهي انا بدخل بيتك مش عن استحقاق وبقف قدامك مش لاني استحق ده ولا لاني مبرره امامك ولكن يا رب اعرف ان الكلاب ايضا تاكل من الفتات التي تسقط من مائده اربابها 
وانت يا رب لم تمنع الخاطئه من تقبيل قدميك ولم ترفض دخول بيت العشار كذلك انا من فيض كرمك تقبلني


----------



## سرجيوُس (2 ديسمبر 2011)

هقول ليه وحشتنى جدا.......


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 ديسمبر 2011)

امسك يارب ايدي زي بطرس زمان​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 ديسمبر 2011)

تعبت من نفسى يارب ...


----------



## ابن الخلاص (2 ديسمبر 2011)

يايسوع انا عارف اني اعمالي مترضكش وانا الخاطي ماستحقش اني ادعي ابن لك +ارجوك يارب رجعني اليك واغفر لي خطياي الكثيييييييييييره انا عارف يارب بحجم خطيتي لكن يارب كرحمتك وليس كخطياي++++اذكروني في صلواتكم +++انا الخاطي واريد الرجوع ومش قادر


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 ديسمبر 2011)

ابن الخلاص قال:


> يايسوع انا عارف اني اعمالي مترضكش وانا الخاطي ماستحقش اني ادعي ابن لك +ارجوك يارب رجعني اليك واغفر لي خطياي الكثيييييييييييره انا عارف يارب بحجم خطيتي لكن يارب كرحمتك وليس كخطياي++++اذكروني في صلواتكم +++انا الخاطي واريد الرجوع ومش قادر


آمين 
" *أستطيع كل شئ فى يسوع المسيح الذى يقوينى* "


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 ديسمبر 2011)

يارب إغفرلى  وخلينى أعيش حياة التوبة الدايمة آمين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*يا ربى.....لا تتركنى...إملائنى بيك دائما...فلا يجد الظلام مكان له بداخلى.... ارجوك قوينى فيك يا رب...ارجوك*


----------



## yousteka (5 ديسمبر 2011)

أرجوك ياربي فرحنا
و حقق لكل واحد فينا طلب قلبه

​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (5 ديسمبر 2011)

هاقولك كلمة واحدة ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامحنـــــــــــــــــى​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 ديسمبر 2011)

يارب علمنى الطريق اللى أسلك فيها


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 ديسمبر 2011)

لتكن مشيئتك يارب​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا كلى ثقة إنك سمعتنى مش علشان اى صلاح فيل لكن لانك بتحبنى يا الله وانا مستحقش
بابا يسوع أنت حبيبى ورجايا وعزايا 
شكراً لأنك أنت الرجاء و قولتلى:
وتطمئن لأنه يوجد رجاء
فخلاص أنا مطمن

آمين


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 ديسمبر 2011)

بحبك يارب يسوع يا حبيب قلبى


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 ديسمبر 2011)

:36_3_16:  شكرااااااااااااااااااااا يا حبيبى يا يسوعى 
شكرا يا حبيب قلبى
بجد بشكرك اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى 
يا احن واجمل اب 
بحببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببك :36_3_13:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 ديسمبر 2011)

نفسي اقعد معاك واحكيلك
ابعد عني كسلي وساعدني اجيلك
انا عارفه انك بتنادي وسامع صوتك
فاكسر خوفي جوايا ومدلي ايديك
هزمتني خطايايا واحزاني 
انحت عودي اسرت قلبي
وانا واثق انك يا سيدي هتقدر
تنقذني ولكل اثامي هتغفر
امين


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 ديسمبر 2011)

بابا يسوع إبعتلى الحاجة اللى طلبتها منك من فضلك


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 ديسمبر 2011)

ربى يسوع أنت عارف انى مش بحب العالم لكنى بحبك أنت
إملأ قلبى بحبك كمان واملاه إيمان وامنحه السلام
قد إشتاقت نفسى إليك يا الله
فآمين تعال 
آمين


----------



## god is lord (8 ديسمبر 2011)

بحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك يايسوع ارشدنى وقدنى بروحك القدوس وعلمنى اعمل رضاك


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 ديسمبر 2011)

what should i do now
Please tell me the right way


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2011)

مسواش حاجة من غيرك يارب


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*إلى متى يا رب تنسانا كل النسيان​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 ديسمبر 2011)

مين اللي يقدر يأذيني 
وانا الهي حاميني 
بكلمه منه يقول كن فيكون
انا منقوش في كفه ساكن في العيون

واثقه انك هتدبر كل الامور يا ملك الكون


----------



## prayer heartily (8 ديسمبر 2011)

سيدي ان حاسبتنا كعمالنا لن يتذكي كل حي امامك
ولكن بحنانك ورافتك وتعطفك نحن اولادك مبررين امامك


----------



## Violet Fragrance (9 ديسمبر 2011)

يا يسوع ...سألت ماءً ذقت خلاً ذقت كل مرار 
سالت دماك من حشاك لتفتدينا نحن الأشرار
و لن تتركنا مهما حدث ...
كن معي يا رب السماوات و الأرض ليس لي غيرك معين​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *إلى متى يا رب تنسانا كل النسيان​*



*اعطنى أن أفعل مشيئتك .... أنر لى الطريق .... فالماء قد بلغ لرأسى ... ولم أعد بإمكانى أن اعلم اين هو الطريق .... ارشدنى ..... بليز ...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 ديسمبر 2011)

ظبطنى يارب ..أنا تعبان


----------



## fullaty (9 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكرك انك تعطينى هذا السلام والتعزيه مع كل ضيقه ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااا  يا حبيبى انك سمعتنى ونفذت مشيئتك فى حياتى
اشكرك ياحبيبى
لتكن مشيئتك دايما يااااااارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 ديسمبر 2011)

معلش مش تزعل يارب


----------



## totty (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*متسبناش يارب من فضلك إحنا ولادك *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 ديسمبر 2011)

إدينى نعمة يارب


----------



## god is lord (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*خلينى اكون شبهك يارب *


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*في أشد الاحتياج إليك يا ربي
*


----------



## god is lord (11 ديسمبر 2011)

يارب اشتاق ان اكون مثلك لذلك ساعدنى حتى اكون ايجابيه فى كل مااقول وكل كلمه تخرج من فمى تبنى وتشجع الاخرين امين


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 ديسمبر 2011)

حاسه انى فى ضياع يارب ارجوك ساعدنى ​


----------



## totty (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*بحبك يا أحن أب*​


----------



## god is lord (12 ديسمبر 2011)

مشتاقه لحضنك


----------



## Violet Fragrance (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*بشكرك يا رب ...
ما بتذكر اني عاملة شي استاهل عليه يلي عم اتجازى فيه
بس أنت أدرى يا رب ... بشكرك
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*نريد مسيحك بوسطينا ...... *


----------



## happy angel (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*اذا ســرت في وادي ظـل المـوت لا اخاف شـرا

لانـك انــت معـي عصــاك و عكـازك همـا يعزياننـي *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 ديسمبر 2011)

أحتاج اليك ياربى يسوع واحتاج الى عينيك الحانيتين


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*انا زعلت منك قوى يارب *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 ديسمبر 2011)

اه يابويا ساعدنى ارجوك​


----------



## fullaty (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*ارشدنى *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 ديسمبر 2011)

محتاجالك يا رب تاخدنى فى حضنك ---متسبنيش يا رب لإنى مش هسيبك


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا بطلب منك يارب انا نفسى اشوف ماما العدرا 
انا مستحقش لكن نفسى اشوفها ارجوك يارب


----------



## god is lord (13 ديسمبر 2011)

علمنى وارشدنى


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 ديسمبر 2011)

انا تعبانه ومحتاجلك
ارجوك ساعدني يارب وماتسبنيش


----------



## happy angel (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*" يا ربي يسوع المسيح ساعدني. يا ربي يسوع المسيح خلصني. أنا أسبحك يا ربي يسوع المسيح "*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 ديسمبر 2011)

يابويا ارجوك ماتسبنيش
ارجوك خليك جنبى​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2011)

خلينى أحبك خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص يارب 
أنا نفسى مش اهتم بحاجات كتيرة فى حياتى اكتر منك


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 ديسمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> خلينى أحبك خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص يارب
> أنا نفسى مش اهتم بحاجات كتيرة فى حياتى اكتر منك



وانا كمان ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2011)

يارب أنت عارف ضعفى متخليش حزنى يغطى على الرجاء اللى جوايا ليك يا الهى


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*إلهى .... لقد شفيت الرجل الذى دلوه من السقف
لأجل إيمانهم
فأين لى أن ادلى حبيبى وهو ليس معى
فهلا اخبرتنى
ماذا افعل؟؟
ليس لدى سوى ادمعى
لا املك غيرها
وايمانى انت تعلم
لا يرضيك
فماذا افعل
اجبنى ... من فضلك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *إلهى .... لقد شفيت الرجل الذى دلوه من السقف
> لأجل إيمانهم
> فأين لى أن ادلى حبيبى وهو ليس معى
> فهلا اخبرتنى
> ...



يارب بضم صلاتى مع استاذى صوت صارخ 
ياربى يسوع أنت تقدر أنت حى أنت الشافى وحدك
أنت المعجزة عندك أمر طبيعى وعادى 
يارب بنطلب منك معجزة بنطلب ايدك تشفى إبنك 
لأجل خاطر كلية الطهر أم النور 
+ إشفعى يا أمى العدرا مريم واطلبى من ابنك شفاءاً يمجد اسم ابنك القدوس
ويفرح كل القلوب اللى مستنية عمل ابنك يسوع المسيح .

آمين فى اسمك يا الهنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## أنجيلا (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*إرحمني........*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يارب*​


----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*نشكرك يارب علي كل حال*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 ديسمبر 2011)

يارب ارشدنى ارجوك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 ديسمبر 2011)

يارب إشفى بابا 

آمين


----------



## عماد شحاته (18 ديسمبر 2011)

ربي والهي ومخلص مهما عبرت بالسان لااقدر ان اشكر علي محبتك ليا انتا الهي وابويا وصديقي ومسندي في الفرح وفي الضيق واحب ان اتكلم معك واقول لك انتا قولت ادعوني وقت الضيق انقذك ولاكن يارب انا ادعوك وقت الضيق والفرح ايضا لكي يكتمل فرحي بيك انتا فرحتي انتا ابتهاجي انتا حياتي وماذا عن السان العاجز عن التعبير ولاكن الاحساس لايقدر السان ان يعبر عنهو وانا دائمان اشعر بشبع حينما اقترب منك (امين +ياربيامن تحبهو نفسي العطشانا اليك القلم لايستطيع الوقوف عن كل حرف يمجد اسمك القدوس والسان لايستطيع ان يصمط عن تسبيحك يالاهي ياابويا الحبيب اششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرك)


----------



## rania79 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

الهى اسرع واعنى انت عارف انى محتاجة لمستك اوى


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اوووووووى ياحبيب قلبى يا يسوعى 
بحبك خالص خالص خالص :new9:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

يا رب سامحنى..و متبعدش عنى..إسندنى فى ضعفى...و فى حضنك دايما خلينى...بحبك يا مخلصى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*خدني يا رب انا تعبت 
*​


----------



## happy angel (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*اشتاقت نفسي اليك
عطشت نفسي اليك
كما يشتاق الآيل الي جداول المياه
كذلك اشتاقت نفسي اليك يا الله
متي أقف واتراءي امام الله 
باسمك ارفع يدي
فتشبع نفسي كما من لحم ودسم 
محبوب هو اسمك يارب
هو طول النهار تلاوتي *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 ديسمبر 2011)

اعمل ايه ارجوك ساعدنى​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*خبينى فى حضنك يا ربى ارجججججووووووووك..ارجوك متسبنيش..*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا يارب 
+ وتمم شفا بابا 

آمين


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*ليكن صمتى ترنيمة انشدها لك بلا صوت
لتكن ادمعى امتثالا لمشيئتك
لتكن احزانى فتيلة تمحى مساوئى
لتكن نفسى لك ... مهما كانت ضعفاتى
فمراحمك لن تتركنى ... لأنك خالقى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا واثق فى محبتك يارب


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 ديسمبر 2011)

i need you so much


----------



## marmora jesus (20 ديسمبر 2011)

من زمان بقولك علي امنيتي الوحيدة وانت مش راضي تحققهالي ​


----------



## god is lord (20 ديسمبر 2011)

خليك معايا يارب متسبنيش ابدا محتجالك قوى مليش غيرك


----------



## marmora jesus (21 ديسمبر 2011)

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يارب​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*انا كل يوم بعرف اد ايه انت رائع يارب

*​


----------



## sparrow (21 ديسمبر 2011)

يارب يسوع


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 ديسمبر 2011)

انت اللى عالم اللى بيا
وبشكرك على كل حاجه يابويا


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 ديسمبر 2011)

يا ابويا انا تعبت صدقني
حاسه اني مابقتش قادره اكمل
ارجوك امسك ايدي وكمل معايا المسير


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 ديسمبر 2011)

متضايقه بس انا عارفه اللى حصل  كله للخير
بشكرك يا حبيبى


----------



## fullaty (21 ديسمبر 2011)

بحبك جدا واسفه انى بزعلك


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*+*
محتاجلك يا رب .. جداً دي قليلة جداً


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا بشكرك يارب وواثق فيك


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 ديسمبر 2011)

مابقتيش عارفه انا غلط ولا صح
بس انا محتاره جدااااااااا يا يسوع
ومحتاجه ارشدك ليا ارجوك ساعدني وسامحني


----------



## sparrow (22 ديسمبر 2011)

يارب يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 ديسمبر 2011)

أشكرك واسجد ليك يا الهى يسوع لانك بتتمجد خالص معانا 
إنت حبيب قلبى يارب


----------



## sparrow (22 ديسمبر 2011)

يارب لمن الجا وانت الملجأ


----------



## god is lord (22 ديسمبر 2011)

محتجالك خضنى فى حضنك


----------



## rania79 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

قلبا نقيا اخلق فيا ياالله


----------



## fullaty (22 ديسمبر 2011)

اعلن ذاتك فى حياتى يارب​


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 ديسمبر 2011)

تعبانه يارب ساعدنى


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*اعلن لى مشيئتك .... فأنت تعلم ما بى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 ديسمبر 2011)

يارب نفسى اسمع خبر حلو النهاردة ... فى انتظارك يارب ... انا واثق فيك
أنا بحبك قوى يارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا هزعل منك قووووووووووى يارب لو كسرت قلبى هزعل هزعل 
لكنى عشمان فى رحمتك ومحبتك


----------



## sparrow (24 ديسمبر 2011)

املئني سلام يا ملك السلام


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 ديسمبر 2011)

محتاجالك اووووووى يابويا​


----------



## fullaty (24 ديسمبر 2011)

سود يا يسوع فى حياتى


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا بحبك يارب


----------



## prayer heartily (24 ديسمبر 2011)

يا رب انت اتنازلت من سماء مجدك وولدت في مزود للبقر 
لم تحتقر المكان المتواضع جدا
اسمح يا سيدي وتنازل وادخل لحقارة قلبي واسكن واستريح


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*أبتاه
بيدَيكَ حرِّرني
دعنِي أستريح بقربك
قدِّسني يا أبي
عندمـا تتلقّاني، اغفر لي خطاياي
كما أغفر أنا للآخرين
لِيكُنِ الرب مُمَجَّدًا
أباركُكَ سيدى
آمين .​*


----------



## bilseka (25 ديسمبر 2011)

محتاجلك يايسوع


----------



## sparrow (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*مهـمــا كانت الجـراح بداخلى لــن أستقبـل هـذه السنـه بكأبـة قلـب ,*

* يكفينى*

* أنـك أتيت الـى هـذا العـالـم لأجـلى ســيـــدى *


----------



## dany3 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

اتولد في قلوبنا يا يسوع


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*طهر قلبي ...... لتتمكن من أن تولد فيه ......*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا مستهلش خيرك وعطفك يارب
انا يشكر فضلك واحسانك
أنا بحبك قوى يا يسوع


----------



## fullaty (26 ديسمبر 2011)

لايوجد غيرك يعرف ما فى 

اعنى يارب واسندنى​


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جداااا


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مفارقنيش ابدا ابدا احسانك دة مفارقنيش من وانا لسه فى رحم الام الرحمة شالتنى ومسابتنيش


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*إن يحاربنى جيش فلن يخاف قلبى ..... لأنك أنت معى*


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (27 ديسمبر 2011)

اان سرت فى ظل وادى الموت لا اخاف شرا لانك انت معى​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 ديسمبر 2011)

جوايا ضيق جوه قلبى يارب شيله من فضلك


----------



## fullaty (27 ديسمبر 2011)

عارفه انك بتحبنى وواقف جنبى​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 ديسمبر 2011)

انا تعبت اوى
ساعدنى ارجوك


----------



## prayer heartily (27 ديسمبر 2011)

علمني ازاي احي بيك وكلامك في يكون حياه معاشه


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 ديسمبر 2011)

فى وقت ضعفى بناديلك


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 ديسمبر 2011)

هزعل منك يارب قووووووووى  لو جه راس السنة و بابا مش بيحتفل معايا زى كل سنة


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 ديسمبر 2011)

انا زعلانه منك اوى


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 ديسمبر 2011)

كنت وااااااااااااااااااثق انى مش هاهون عليك ابدااااااااااا تزعلنى يارب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 ديسمبر 2011)

متسبنيش يا ربى--- حتى لو مليانا خطايا-- انت قادر يا رب تغيرنى و تشكلنى-- و تعفرلى و تكسينى بدمك النقى-- حتى ارجع و اكون نقيه من جديد واليق ان تسكن بى----


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

انا غلطانه انى ماسمعتش كلامك من الاول


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 ديسمبر 2011)

متسبنيش يارب ,,, كل سنة وانت معايا كل سنة وانت حبيبى يارب


----------



## johna&jesus (31 ديسمبر 2011)

_نفسى ارجع طفل صغير وارجع تحت صليبك ابكى وميكونش عندى غير ترنيمتى ياه بجد نفسى
_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

انا هبدأ تغيير من بكره ياربى
اقف جنبى


----------



## god is lord (1 يناير 2012)

اشكرك يارب على كل السنه الماضيه وحمايتك ليه وسلامك ليه تعال يارب ببركه وفرح وخير ووحده لكل المسيحيين ووحده لكل مصر تحت اسمك القدوس 
مستنينك يارب تيجى بقوة امين


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 يناير 2012)

طيب اعمل ايه يارب ساعدنى


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (2 يناير 2012)

*انا فى انتظارك


*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (2 يناير 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *انا فى انتظارك
> 
> 
> *​



هو معاكى صلى كتيرررررررررررررررررر
​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (2 يناير 2012)

> هو معاكى صلى كتيرررررررررررررررررر
> ​




*الرب صالح جدا وعينه على ولاده كلهم

لولا نعمة وجوده كنا هلكنا

هاصلى كتير وهاذكرك ف صلاتى
*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (2 يناير 2012)

اشكرك يارب على عام 2011 بكل ما فيه


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2012)

اللى جا احلى طول مانا وياك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يناير 2012)

*اظهر لى مشيئتك .....​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 يناير 2012)

ارشدنى


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يناير 2012)

شيل عنى لانى تعبت يارب خالص لكنى هشكرك لانك حبيبى يا يسوع


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 يناير 2012)

ربـى والــهــى ان كــانــت الدنـيــا مـتـعــبـه لـــى 

فــالـهـمــنــى الاحــتـمــال حـتــى اغـادرهــا الــيــك


----------



## sparrow (2 يناير 2012)

وبعدان يارب  ,, انا تعبت بجد


----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2012)

*نوّرني يا ربّ لأراك في كل ما حولي *
*وأدعك تدخل قلبي وتستريح فيه *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يناير 2012)

محتاج أشعر بحضنك وانت بتضمنى يا يسوع أنا احتاجك قووووى يا يسوعى


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يناير 2012)

هتجدد بيك يا ربى​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يناير 2012)

خيرك كتر عليا يارب


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (4 يناير 2012)

*شفائى بإيدك يارب

*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

هعمل اللى قولتلك عليه انهارده لو مش عايزنى اعمله انهارده اتصرف


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يناير 2012)

قل كلمة فيتغير الحال , قل كلمة فأنا إشتقت لعملك الآن


----------



## fullaty (4 يناير 2012)

بحبك واحتاجك كثيرا ​


----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2012)

يارب اشفي كل مريض
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

ليه يابويا
طيب بكره خلاص مش مشكله


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يناير 2012)

هلليلويا ما أحلى يسوع الهى


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)

دبرها بمشيئتك


----------



## scream man (6 يناير 2012)

*عايز اقوله

انا بحبك و متزعلش مني*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (8 يناير 2012)

حاسس بوجودك وشاعر بيك الايام دى كتير  اوى​


----------



## عاشقة البحر (8 يناير 2012)

هقول اوع تنساني لاني بحبك كتير وخايف اني ازعلك مني باي وقت وعارف انك مش حتسبني ابدا لاني نوري وخلاصي وحصن حياتي


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يناير 2012)

بحبك يارب قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 يناير 2012)

شكراااااااااااا بجد جدااا
وماتزعلش منى انا اسفه


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2012)

*إلى متى يا رب ...؟؟؟ *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 يناير 2012)

*يا الهي و مخلصي ...
أخرجني من الذي انا فية 
أحس بضيق و حزن 
 محتاجك اليوم أكثر من أي وقت
المسني لمسة حنان 
و أعطني سلاما روحيا 
يا رب 
آمين  

*


----------



## أنجيلا (8 يناير 2012)

*خذني عندك........*


----------



## Safaa2610 (8 يناير 2012)

اشكرك ياالهي الصالح علي حبك ليه
ارجوك ياالهي سامحني واقبل توبتي


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يناير 2012)

انا تعبانه قوي يارب ومحتاجلك 
انت عارف انه فاضبيا خلاص
فارجوك ساعدني انت وارشدني


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يناير 2012)

يارب أذكر كل اللى أمرونا أن نذكرهم فى صلاتنا نحن غير المستحقين إقبل طلباتنا إليك
آمين


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يناير 2012)

ساعدنى يارب من فضلك وعدى الامتحان على خير انا متوتر وحاسس انى ناسى اللى ذاكرته


----------



## the shepherd (9 يناير 2012)

ربي حتي و ان كنت التجأ اليك فقط في وقت محنتي و ضيقي متكلا ًعلي وعدك الصادق " ادعوني في وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدني "
 فلا تنقذني و تتركني ارحل عنك مثلما افعل دوما . 
استغل يا رب مجيئي اليك و قيدني بحبك و لا تتركني اغادر حضنك الدافئ مرة اخري .​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يناير 2012)

ارجوك يارب حلها انت انا تعبت بجد
ارشدني وثبتني فيك


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يناير 2012)

دبرها يايسوع


----------



## fullaty (9 يناير 2012)

اعلن ذاتك ارينا عظم مجدك 

ابكم كل من تكلم علينا باطلا يارب


----------



## القسيس محمد (10 يناير 2012)

لتكن مشيئتك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يناير 2012)

أشكرك


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2012)

*يارب في هذه الساعة اسألك الراحة لكل من ضاقت عليه دنياه*
*امين يارب*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يناير 2012)

تعبااااااااانه جدا يابويا
حاسه انى مش قادره اتحمل
ساعدنى ارجوووك


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يناير 2012)

يارب اقف معايا ارجوك


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يناير 2012)

*إني أشْعُرُ بالخَجَل
بالحقيقة إنَّني آخِرُ مَنْ يَحُقُّ لَه الكلام
 ربّي ......
مَهْما فْعَلُت ومهما حاولُت أنْ أُكَفِّرَ وأنْ أشْكُرَكَ
فإنَّه لَيسَ مِن شيءٍ يُضاهي إحسانكَ ليَ
حَتّى عِندَما أُريدُ أنْ أُصَلّي مِنْ أجْلِ الغَير
أَشْعُرُ بالذَّنبِ والتَرَدُّد فَكَيفَ أَتَجَرّأ عَلى الصَّلاةِ مِن أجلِ الغَير وَهُم أَفْضَلُ مِنّي بِكَثير؟ 
كَيفَ يَستَطيع الأكثَرُ رداءة أنْ يُصَلّي لِشَخصٍ أفْضَل مِنه؟ 
إن هَذا يُذكِّرُنِي بِكَلِماتِكَ حَوْل القَذى الموجُودةِ في عينِ أخي والخشبةِ الَّتي في عَيْني
أَشْعرُ أنَّ في عَينِي خَشبةً
بَل غابَةً بِكامِلِها
فَكَيفَ أسْتطيعُ مَع كُلِّ هَذه الأخشابِ في عَينِي أنْ أتَجَرّأ عَلى التَّلَفُّظِ بِكَلِمَةٍ
ما لَمْ تُحَرِّرْنِي أنت يا ربّ؟ 
أسْألُكَ أنْ تَسْمحَ بِأنْ تُطهِّرَنِي
أَشْفِقْ عَلى نَفْسي
إنْ شئتَ، اِجْعَلْني جَديراً بأنْ أُصَلِّيَ بِاسْتِحقاقٍ من أجل اخوَتِي.

من حوار فاسولا رايدن مع الرب يسوع فى 8-11-1979*


----------



## david201050 (11 يناير 2012)

يارب يسوع كون معانا يارب دايما امين فامين


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يناير 2012)

يا جبيبى يا بابا يسوع كنت عارف انك مش هتسبنى وهتفرحنى انت حبيبى وابويا وكل مالي
يا بختى انا بيك انت اله عظيم


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يناير 2012)

*أبتاه ....
أيها الصالح الأوحد
يا مَلاذي
أَرسِلْ نورَكَ وحقَكَ لِيكونا مُرْشِدَايَّ
لِيَقوداني إلى موضعك المُقدّسِ
حَيثُ تُقيم
أننى مِن جِهَّتي فأنى أُحِبُّكَ لِلغاية
سَأَفي بِنَذري بأنْ أُتَمِّمَ كَلِمَتَكَ. 
أبَتِاه القدُّوس
إنَّني مدركُ لأَخطائي ولخَطاياي
ارْحَمْني بِصَلاحِكَ وبِحَنانِكَ العظيم
أُغْفُرْ لي خَطاياي. 
طهِّرْني يا ربّ
كُنْ مُخَلِّصي. 
جَدِّدْني
أحْفَظْ روحي 
وفيا لَكَ وذو إرادةٍ حَسَنة. 
إنني أُقَدِّمُ لكَ إرادتي, مُسْتَسلِما
أنى مُستعِدَّة أن أكونَ لَوْحَكَ. 
إنني أُسبِّحُ اسْمَكَ القدّوسَ وأشْكُرُكَ على السَّلامِ وعَلى كلِّ النِّعَمِ الَّتي تعْطَيها لي. 
آمين .

من رسائل الرب يسوع لفاسولا راين فى 13-11-1979*


----------



## bilseka (12 يناير 2012)

شكرا يا حبيبي انك بتحاول ديما ترجعني ليك اشكرك ومن فضلك متزهقش مني ومتسبنيش


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2012)

بحبك قووووووووووووووووى ياربى يسوع


----------



## ++Narawas++ (12 يناير 2012)

أيها النور غير المنظور هب لى عينين تستطيعان معاينتك . 
يا رائحة  الحياة الإلهى هب لى حاسة جديدة للشم تجذبنى نحو رائحة اطيابك الذكية
 ...هب  لى قلبا لا ينبض إلا بحبك ، ونفسا تعشقك ، وروحا أمينا لذكراك ، وفكرا  يدرك غور أسرارك ، وعقلا يستريح فيك ، ويتحد بحكمتك المحيية دائما ، ويعرف  كيف يحبك بتقوى .

أيها الحب المذخر فيك كل حكمة . أيها الحياة ،  لمجدك يحيا كل مخلوق . لقد وهبتنى الحياة ، وفيك حياتى . بك أحيا وبدونك  أموت . بك أقوم وبدونك أهلك . بك أمتلئ فرحا وبدونك أهلك حزنا .. أتوسل  إليك اخبرنى أين أنت ؟ أين ألقاك فأختفى فيك بالكلية ، ولا أوجد إلا فيك .  اسرع وأجعل من نفسى مسكنا لك ومن قلبى مستقرا . تعال فإنى مريض حبا 
.بعدك  عنى موت لى ،
 وذكرك يحيى نفسى .... إن كل من يعرفك يحبك . ينسى نفسه .
 يحبك  أكثر من ذاته . يترك نفسه وينجذب إليك ...... إن كنت لم أحبك كما ينبغى ،  فذلك لأننى لم اعرفك بعد جيدا.

للقديس أغسطينوس


----------



## فراشه (12 يناير 2012)

يسوع انت الهي حبك شافي الوحيد +++ انت حبيبي نفسي أبداً يسوع انت من أريد


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يناير 2012)

شكرا خااااااااالص خاااااااااااااااااااااالص اوووووووووووووووووووووى ياحبيبى
بس فى حاجه تانيه بقى انت عارفها ماشى


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يناير 2012)

يارب ارجوك خدني بقي‎


----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2012)

*اشكرك يا الهي* 
.. يا من تفهمني قبل ان اتكلم . 
*يا من تشعر بي قبل ان تنزل دموعي ..*
*اشكرك على حياتي وعلى يوم لقائي بك ..*

*

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2012)

مش عارف جمايلك يارب عمالة تكتر معايا بحبك انا يارب ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يناير 2012)

رغم ضعف ايماني وكثرة خطايا
الا اني اثق انك ستكمل معي الطريق ولن تتدعني في منتصفه
فارجوك يا سيدي ساعدني وحلها من عندي
مالي غيرك الجا اليه ربي وانا تعبان


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يناير 2012)

بشكرك من كل قلبى


----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2012)

الهي ... علمني ان ارى النور رغم ظلام هذا العالم ..
 رغم جرحي والمي ..
 دعني اكتشفك اكثر في كل مرة اقع فيها .. 
لا تغادر جسدي الصغير فأنت وحدك من تحييه​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2012)

يارب.. ارسل روحك على هذه الارض 
وانشر السلام بكل العالم 
لاننأ بأمس الحاجة للسلام والامان 
حتى نكدر نتأمل ونتحضر لمجيئك بيننا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يناير 2012)

*بحبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببك 
و فرحانة انى بنتك اللى عمرك مابتنساها
*​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2012)

*يا الهي الحنون .. *

*اطلب منك ان تبقيني في حضنك دائما*

*وتحميني من شر هذا العالم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يناير 2012)

أحتاج الى حديثى معك كل لحظة


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يناير 2012)

thank you so much


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يناير 2012)

*مقدرش اعيش من غيرك يا حبيبي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يناير 2012)

شكرا يارب


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 يناير 2012)

بــارك بلادى​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2012)

ما اجملك يا يسوع
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يناير 2012)

لو فضلت عمري كله اشكرك يا يسوع
عمري ما هاوفئ بحقك 
وبكل ما صنعته وتصنعه ومازالت تفعله من اجلي
حقا انت احن من امي وابي عليّ
لك كل الشكر يا مخلص نفسي


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2012)

*كن معنا ..*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (23 يناير 2012)

شكرا على محبتك للبشرية


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يناير 2012)

يارب دبر إنت


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 يناير 2012)

*بحبك يارب بس غصبن عنى لضعفى بحس بخوف من المجهول ومن بكرة 
وبخاف لما بحس انك بتتاخر عليا وبيجينى احساس احيانا انك مشو بتسمعنى 
يارب شيل عنى الاحساس دة وقولى انا هنا ومهما حصل انا هفضل احبك من كل قلبى
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 يناير 2012)

مش عارفه


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يناير 2012)

زى كل مرة جوايا سلام انك هتعدى الموقف معايا ومش هتسيبنى ابقى لوحدى
أنا هستناك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2012)

صليبُكَ يَحميني وحُبُكَ يَكفيني​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2012)

الهي ... علمني ان ارى النور 
رغم ظلام هذا العالم
​


----------



## white.angel (26 يناير 2012)

*حبيبى ... امنحنى شرف خدمتك مدى حياتى ...*
*أعدنى كما يليق بك ... فأنا لك ... الى الابد ...*
*دعنى اكرمك ... وامجد اسمك ...*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2012)

*تصبح علي خير يا رب 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2012)

أضئ بوجهك عليا يارب


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يناير 2012)

بجد بجد شكرا خااالص خالص خاااااااااااااااااالص
وماتزعلش منى يا حبى


----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2012)

اشكرك يارب على نعمك​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2012)

يارب في هذا المساء نضع امنياتنا بين يديك ،
 فاستجب صلواتنا وحقق امنياتنا ..
 وبارك بيوتنا وأحمي اولادنا  وساعدنا في كل ظروف حياتنا !!

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يناير 2012)

يارب غيرنى من فضلك آمين


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يناير 2012)

بشكرك خااالص


----------



## ميرنا (28 يناير 2012)

بشكرك يا ابويا


----------



## bob (28 يناير 2012)

*لتكن مشئيتك
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يناير 2012)

*لن اذهب بمفردى ....*


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 يناير 2012)

*يا رب محتاجة تكون جنبي​​*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (28 يناير 2012)

*يا رب سامحني 
أنا خذلتك أكثر من مرة 
انا ضعيف جدا و أحتاجك لتقويني 
ساعدني كي أساعد نفسي 
أرفع عني هذا الحزن الذي يثقل كاهلي 
أمنحني أملا جديدا و بداية جديدة 
انا أخجل من فشلي الذريع 
و أعاني من حزن شديد
فخفف عني و أرحمني 
آمين​*


----------



## white.angel (28 يناير 2012)

*عــارفه انـك مـتـحـمـلنـى وانـى مـرخـصـتـش فـى عــيـنـيـك
 ومـكنـتش تـسـتـاهـل مـنـى اجـرح قلـبـك واقــسى علـيـــــك 
*


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2012)

إملأ حياتي بحبك وحنانك 
يارب​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يناير 2012)

*قوينى يارب 
مش هقدر من غيرك على حاجة*​


----------



## sparrow (29 يناير 2012)

بشكرك يارب علي عنايتك ومحبتك
وواثقه فيك انك هتملاني رجاء وسلام
متبعدنيش عنك ابداااااا يارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يناير 2012)

يارب أنا بشكرك أنك بتسمعنى وبتحبنى أنت حبيب قلبى


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يناير 2012)

*ماينفعش تسيبنى له بسهولة كدة ..... دانت دفعت فيا تمن غالى .... من فضلك .. استردنى لحضنك تانى ...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يناير 2012)

يارب بارك بلادى


----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2012)

كل يوم نعيشه ، هو هدية من الله​


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 يناير 2012)

تعبانه يارب 
ساعدنى ارجوك


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2012)

مبسوط انك صحتنى بدرى النهاردة يارب


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يناير 2012)

مش عارفه اقولك ايه واشكرك ازاي ياربي
انت حنين قوي 
رغم بعدي سنين عنك الا انك مش تركتني وفضلت معايا 
لحد ما رجعتني لحضنك وبيتك

عارفه اني لسه ما رجعتش قوي ولا زي الاول
واني في اعترافي مش طلعت كل اللي كان جوايا
واكتفيت بالعنوان بدون تفاصيل جديده
بس عارفه انك هتسامحني وتساعدني المره الجايه
اخرج كله ومش اخبي شئ

انا بشكرك يارب يا ابويا الحنون


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2012)

يارب دبر انت اليوم بكرة وخلينا نتناول


----------



## white.angel (1 فبراير 2012)

*هو ليه كلنا بعيد عنك ... وسايبينك وحيد ...؟؟ 
رجعنا ليك بليز .... عشان تفرح بينا ونفرح بيك ....*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 فبراير 2012)

بشكرك من كل قلبى يا حبى
شكرا اوى يارب
وسامحنى


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2012)

*اعطينى سؤال قلبى ولكن بحسب مشيئتك الصالحه ف حياتى *


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 فبراير 2012)

*+

يا رب .. انت تعلم ما في قلبي .. 
*


----------



## happy angel (1 فبراير 2012)

*يا رب ساعدني وقويني انا محتاجتك كتير*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 فبراير 2012)

علمني اقولك في كل شئ يخص امور حياتي
لتكن ارادتك ومشيئتك يا الهي
لانك قائدي الموثوق فيه


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا خالص يارب لانك منحتنى نعمة اسرارك المحيية اليوم
وخليتنى اخد بركة اليوم فى بيتك


----------



## ميرنا (1 فبراير 2012)

بص يا بابا يسوع انتا عارف انا بحبك ازاى ونفسى الكل يفرح فرحهم من اجل مراحمك


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 فبراير 2012)

طمنى يارب


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2012)

يا رب .. أنت ترى وتعرف ما في قلبي​


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 فبراير 2012)

بشكرك خاالص
وارجوك سامحنى


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2012)

بشكرك لانك طمنتنى


----------



## white.angel (2 فبراير 2012)

*لو كنت هاهنا لما ماتت مصر *

*متى ستأتى ؟*
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 فبراير 2012)

لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت

يجب ان نتألم كي تشفئ جروحنا ويتمجد الهنا

فقط لنثق في قوة عمل يداه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 فبراير 2012)

سامحنى  يا ربى...قوينى بيك...اعن ضعف إمانى...لا تتركنى...الحياه بعيد عنك جحيم...لا تتركنى اهلك..


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2012)

خلينى معاك على طول يارب انا بحبك قوى


----------



## Servant Of Christ (2 فبراير 2012)

*يا رب , أشكرك من أعماق قلبي 
لأنك دائما معى و نورك ينير ظلمتي ...
أنكرت نفسي و حملت صليبي و تبعتك ....
و أنت دائما تقويني ...
اليوم ضعفت جدا , لكنني تماسكت لأنك قويتني 
فشكرا لك يا رب المجد القدير 
أغفر لي خطاياي ...
و سامحني عندما ضعفت ...
و كن معي دائما ...


*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 فبراير 2012)

الهي الحنون
ان كنت ترأني عودا يابس فرطبني ارجوك سيدي
كي اتي بثمر ثلاثين وستون ومئه
فلا أقطع من شجرة الحياة

وأنت كنت بذرة صغيره فأروني بحبك كي أنمو وثبتني
فاصبح جذرا متينا في الارضي لا تقوي عليه رياح الشر
فاثبت دايما في الايمان فيك انت يا مخلصي


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 فبراير 2012)

*يا يسوع كن لي عوناً في محني .. و أعني على أن أكون ابنة بارة لأبيها السماوي .. خادمة تحت قدميه ... و نوراً على طريقك يا رب ,.. لأنير طريقي الذي سلكته لغيري*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 فبراير 2012)

يارب اكشف عن عينى لارى عجائب من شريعتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 فبراير 2012)

" لست أعلم ما قد يكون بغدي ولكني أثق انك أنت معي "

تري وتسمع وتعمل


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 فبراير 2012)

شكرا خالص عالهدية بس انا مستحقش منك اهتمام يارب ...


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2012)

يا رب كن معي دائما ببركتك ورحمتك​


----------



## Bent Christ (4 فبراير 2012)

-بـــــــارك بــــــــــلادى-​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 فبراير 2012)

*زعلانة منك يارب*​


----------



## happy angel (4 فبراير 2012)

*يارب تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 فبراير 2012)

لتكن مشيئتك
وسامحنى


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 فبراير 2012)

بحبك يارب


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 فبراير 2012)

ثبتني فيك وسامحني علي عمري اللي فات وانا بعيد
رجعني ليك واعمل من خلالي فيتمجد اسمك المجيد 
فمن انا بدونك الا تراب صارت له حياة بنفخه روحك
فكن دائما بجواري وردني ان زلت قدامي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 فبراير 2012)

*مبسوته يا رب انى زرتك فى بيتك النهرده--خلى جسدك و دمك يعمل بداخلى و يطهرونى--*


----------



## totty (5 فبراير 2012)

*استلم قلبى وعقلي وفكري ياربي*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 فبراير 2012)

*متى سنلتقى ....؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 فبراير 2012)

يارب كل سنة وانت مالى حياتنا
يارب خلينا ناخد بركة صوم يونان
ومن فضلك كل اللى مش بيصوم خليه يارب يصوم وشجعه انت
ويارب بارك بلادى وتعال بسلامك فيها
امسح كل دمعة سالت من شعبها
دى مصر يارب ليك
واحنا ملكك الى التمام
آمين


----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2012)

كن معي دوما يا يسوع​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 فبراير 2012)

يااااااارب من فضلك بارك فى الخدمة 
وكتر ثمارها ​


----------



## white.angel (6 فبراير 2012)

*بحبك ....... لانك خلتنى فى يوم من الايام اعرفك واحبك 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 فبراير 2012)

انا تعبان يارب 
اتصرف انت بقى


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 فبراير 2012)

شكرا يارب يا حبيب قلبى
أشوفك فى القداس بقى يارب


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 فبراير 2012)

اشكرك يارب لانك سمحت ليا انهارده اتحد بيك
واتناول من الاسرار المقدسه
فقدسني فيك وبيك للمنتهي


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا لك يا سيدى .... رغم كل شيئ ..... تقبلنى*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 فبراير 2012)

*انا وعدتك و لكن ضعفي كان كبيرا جدا 
لكنك لم تتخلى عني و عندما جددت وعدي اليوم 
شعرت بعنايتك تحيطني و بقوتك في قلبي 
فشكرا لك سيدي و مخلصي ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 فبراير 2012)

بحبك يارب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 فبراير 2012)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااا يارب 
ومستنيين تانى *​


----------



## twety (7 فبراير 2012)

*كل سنه ومجدك طيب يا يسوعى*


----------



## Bent el Massih (7 فبراير 2012)

*فلتكن مشيئتك يا رب​*


----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2012)

يا رب .. أنت سيد الكون وتعرف ما في الأفكار ،
 وما في القلوب من حزن وخوف ..
 يا أبانا أبعد عنا شبح الخوف وبدد عنا ظلمة الأيام ..
 وإجعل همنا الوحيد هو النظر إليك والإتكال عل قدرتك ومشيئتك ..
 فكل شيء زائل إلا، محبتك وحضورك في حياتنا ، 
فهو الباقي .. فكن معنا ولا تتركنا ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2012)

عايز معجزة منك عايز اشوف ايديك فى حياة اللى حواليا
آمين


----------



## happy angel (8 فبراير 2012)

*الى متى يارب تنسانى كل النسيان الى متى تحجب وجهك عنى الى متى يرتفع عدوى عليا *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2012)

_نجيني ياااااااااااااااارب
متسبنيش اضيع  
انا عايزه اكون معاك وبس_


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2012)

يارب بشكرك دايما مهما كانت الظروف


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 فبراير 2012)

عارفا يا رب إنك هتقوينى....محتاجالك جنبى اوى... فى حضنك دفينى......


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2012)

إرشدنى يارب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 فبراير 2012)

اوينى يا رب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 فبراير 2012)

*ياااااااااااااااارب محتاجاك 
ادينى حكمة فى التصرف ارجوك
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2012)

*الهي ... علمني ان ارى النور 
رغم ظلام هذا العالم​​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 فبراير 2012)

محتاجالك اووووووووووووووى


----------



## tamav maria (8 فبراير 2012)

يارب ارحمني انا الخاطئه


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 فبراير 2012)

*وَلَوْ لَمْ تُقَصَّرْ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامُ لَمْ يَخْلُصْ جَسَدٌ. وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ الْمُخْتَارِينَ تُقَصَّرُ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامُ (مت  24 :  22)
منتظرين تحقيق وعدك ... وتقصّر تلك الأيام ... فنحن على شفا الهلاك*


----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2012)

هب لي يا رب الحب لا السلطة ، 
فلا استغل الغير بل أحبهم 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2012)

*فوق عرش قلبى وأمنى
لقيتك كل أمالى 
جالس متربع عليه
ومدبر كل أحوالى
معدتش أشوف رعود ولا خوف ولا أوهام بتخدعنى
وفى أى ظروف طيب و عطوف
ولما بصلى بتسمعنى
بعترف انى بحبك ولا غير حبك يرضينى
لما بقلبك بسجدلك
تيجى برأيك تهدينى
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 فبراير 2012)

كلما اكشف لك عن شوكة مريرة ارى يدك الرقيقة تسحبها برقة من جسدى لتضعها على أقدس مكان على رأسك ( ابونا بيشوى كامل )​


----------



## mero_engel (9 فبراير 2012)

لتكن ارادتك لا ارادتي


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 فبراير 2012)

اشكرك لانك مازالت تعمل بي 
رغم عدم استحقاقي انا الخاطئ


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2012)

عايز أحبك قوى زى ما انت بتحبنى كدة


----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2012)

اشفي كل مريض يارب​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا يارب لانى منحتنى اليوم سر الاعتراف


----------



## Violet Fragrance (10 فبراير 2012)

يا رب احمي أولادك ... مالنا غيرك ... يا قدوس أنر قلوبنا بنورك


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 فبراير 2012)

يارب امنحني الحياة معك
وخليني اعيش ليك لوحدك 
وفي لحظه من لحظات حياتي
يكون اسمك ممجد ومقدس ومبارك من خلالي
امين


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2012)

بص دول أولادك وأنت إتصرف بقى ..........


----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2012)

يا رب ..نسألك فى هذا اليوم .. 
أن تسعــــد قلب كل شخص حزين .. 
أن تستجيب دعاء وصلاة كل شخص منا 
امييييييين​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 فبراير 2012)

*يارب في صدري بكاء لم يعلم بيه احد غيرك*
*وفي صدري الام ولا احد ادرى به سواك*
*فحففه عني يا ربي*​


----------



## tamav maria (11 فبراير 2012)

اشكرك يارب علي كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفي كل حال


----------



## sparrow (13 فبراير 2012)

يارب يسوع


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

مساء الخير يابابا يسوع


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (13 فبراير 2012)

*رد على موضوع*

ربى انزع من داخلى خطايا نفسى واجعل لى فما حكيما ليكون لىى شرف انتمائى لك بكل جدارة​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 فبراير 2012)

مش عارف حاجة ارشدنى ارشدنى ارشدنى
عايز ارادتك انت بس مش ارادتى
بس أوعى تجربنى يارب من فضلك
آمين


----------



## sparrow (13 فبراير 2012)

انت فين مني ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 فبراير 2012)

عايز أبكى أمامك يارب تعبااااااااااااااان من التفكير


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 فبراير 2012)

ارجوك ساعدنى


----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2012)

يا رب .. 
باركنا جميعاً واستجب صلواتنا التي نرفعها إليك ..
 لكل منا نوايا يتمنى لو تتحقق ..
 فيا رب ، لا تبخل علينا بتحقيقها ، 
فأنت الأب الكريم المستجيب لصلوت ابنائه ​


----------



## mero_engel (14 فبراير 2012)

هفضل عمري اسبح ليك


----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2012)

إيماني وحبي لك يا رب .. 
راحة أشعر بها 
.. وعظمة التمسها 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

انا اسف  بجد ​


----------



## Critic (14 فبراير 2012)

سامحنى


----------



## white.angel (14 فبراير 2012)

*



**



**



*
*Happy valentine's da**y*
*



**



**



*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 فبراير 2012)

حبك شئ احترنا فيه 
بحببببببببببك​


----------



## sparrow (15 فبراير 2012)

اسندني


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (15 فبراير 2012)

*انا اسفه
جت متأخره اوووووووووووووووووووووى

*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 فبراير 2012)

انا تعبانه


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

واثقه ان بتعمل يارب
لكن ابنتك تعبت فاسرع يا مخلصي واعني
قويني في ضعفي واسندني
وافتحلي بابك عندما تغلق في وجهي كل الابواب

ف " وحدك تفتح ولا احد يغلق وتغلق ولا احد يفتح "


----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2012)

فلنعلن ايماننا لكل الناس
 و نرفع صليبنا عالياً 
.. و لنقل امين لمشيئة الرب يسوع ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2012)

عارف انى غالى عندك


----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2012)

يا رب .. كن معي دوماً .. 
فأنا بدونك لا شيء ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2012)

*يا رب اعن ضعفى  و لا تتركنى*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (16 فبراير 2012)

*قويني يا ربي فبدونك انا ضعيف ....*


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 فبراير 2012)

صدقنى انا ماستهلش خالص


----------



## بنوتة مارجرجس (17 فبراير 2012)

ارحمنا كرحمتك وليس كخطايانا


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 فبراير 2012)

رسمت يوحنا علي وجهي
فوجدت يهوذا بقلبي
سامحني ياربي


----------



## rania79 (17 فبراير 2012)

فرحااانة بيك اوى اوى يا يسوع
وقلبى مليان بحبك+ وكل يوم بشعر بحبك ليا اكتر واكتر


----------



## the shepherd (17 فبراير 2012)

يا رب انت تعلم كل شئ . انت تعلم اني احبك .​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 فبراير 2012)

قوينى ارجوك


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 فبراير 2012)

*أعطنى عينان تبصرك
أعطنى أذن تميز صوتك
أعطنى فما ينطق بمجدك
أعطنى عطايا الملوك .... فإنك ملك الملوك​*


----------



## Egyptian Cowboy (17 فبراير 2012)

*اعنى يارب*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا يا حبيبى انك فاتح ليا حضنك دايما 
ومهما اغلط واقسي عليك اول ما ارجع تقبلنى من تانى 
بحببببببك
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

_مالى غيرك الجاء ليه ربى وانا تعبان_​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

حقيقي ولا استاهل اي حاجه جميلة منك يارب

بس انت دايما احن واطيب قلب بجري عليه واترمي في حضنه


----------



## happy angel (18 فبراير 2012)

*يا رب ساعدني وقويني انا محتاجتك كتير*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

بحبك اوووووووووي


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 فبراير 2012)

شوفت 
معلش انا اللى غلطانه 
يلا بقى اتصرف انت


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

وجودك فرق معايا كتير


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 فبراير 2012)

بحاول وانت عارف


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

خليك دايما ماسك بأيدي


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 فبراير 2012)

على فكره انا تعبت


----------



## tamav maria (18 فبراير 2012)

اشكرك يارب علي كل حال


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 فبراير 2012)

*كيف يسمعك من له اذان صماء
وكيف يراك من له اعين عمياء
وكيف يسبح اسمك من له فم اخرس
فافتح يا رب الاذان الصماء والاعين العمياء والافواه الخرساء
لاننا بدون ذلك .... سنهلك جميعا​*


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

صباح الخير


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 فبراير 2012)

شكرا ياحبيبى
ارجوك قوينييييييييي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 فبراير 2012)

دبرها يا حبيبى ​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

بحبك يا يسوووووووووووووووع​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 فبراير 2012)

انا بحبك قوى يارب متسبنيش


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2012)

*اعطنى يارب ان احيا حياه الصوم الحقيقيه *

*لا الامتناع عن الاطعمه فقط *

*بل الامتناع عن ملاذ هذا العالم*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 فبراير 2012)

ارجوووك ساعدنى ماتسبنييش


----------



## johna&jesus (20 فبراير 2012)

_اسندنى يا يسوووووع _​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2012)

*حررنا من عبودية الخطية
حررنا من الخوف
حررنا من الضعف
حررنا من كل ما يبعدنا عنك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 فبراير 2012)

حافظ على كل حبايبي يارب وخليهم ليا ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 فبراير 2012)

*مهما الضعف امتلكنى سوف اظل إبنتك---- اثق بك يا رب*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على كل النعم يارب ديه


----------



## johna&jesus (20 فبراير 2012)

_احفظ بلادنا يا رب _​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 فبراير 2012)

ســلام ونعمــه

انا محتاج صلاتكم من اجلي كتير لأني محتار ما بين دعوة ربنا ليا لخدمه وخوفي علي مستقبلي الموضوع اني بخدم ف اسرة الكليه بتاعتي ف الامين اللي دلوقتي هيتخرج السنه دي والمفروض انه هيختار هو والخدام حد بداله ف مرشحني انا للموضوع ده هو واغلب الخدام ومش متنازل خالص عن كده الموضوع ده طبعا لو تم هيحتاج مني مجهود كبير ووقت كبير خالص وانا خايف ياثر علي الدراسه خصوصا إني ف كليه عمليه ودراستها صعبه 
انا محتار ومش عارف اعمل ايه خايف انه ياثر علي الدراسه لأنه محتاج وقت كبير وانا مش عارف اعمل إيه 

أذكــروني فــ صلاتكــم كتير وانصحـوني اعمــل إيه 

+++ وربنــا يعــوض محبتكــم +++​


----------



## sparrow (20 فبراير 2012)

يارب  يسوع خليك جنبي


----------



## white.angel (20 فبراير 2012)

*اين انت ...........؟؟؟*
*قديماً كنت تجول تصنع خيراً ... والان ... اين انت ؟؟؟*
*القرى مليئه بأناس لا يعرفون حتى من هم ... اين انت منهم ؟؟؟*
*اين عملك الخلاصى ...؟؟؟*
*اين ابناؤك وخدامك ...؟؟؟*
*هل ماتوا كلهم ... 
احييهم اذاً ...!!!*
*هل اختفوا تماماً ... 
اخلقهم من جديد كما خلقتهم ...!!!*
*اين انت يا مسيحاً طرق كل القلوب بحثاً عن مآوى ...*
*وها هى القلوب ملقاه على جانبى الطريق ... تشحذ من يأويها ...*
*أأويها اذاً ... اكشف لها عنك
 فهى عطشى لا الى طعام وماء ...
 بل الى الحب ... 
عُد الينا رجاءً ... عُد الينا ...*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 فبراير 2012)

أنت رجايا وحبيبى يا صخرتى يا يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2012)

.لا تقل مستحيل ..
 فيسوع على كل شئ قدير ​


----------



## mero_engel (21 فبراير 2012)

ان كان الرب معانا فمن علينا


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 فبراير 2012)

i need you so much God


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2012)

عشمان فى محبتك وجودك اللى مش استحقه يارب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 فبراير 2012)

*هقول له سامحنى يا ربى و قوينى بيك..بدونك انا لا شىء*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (22 فبراير 2012)

*بشكرك يا يسووع*
* ليتقدس اسمك يا ربنا*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2012)

بحبك اوي وكل يوم بحبك اكتر واكتر


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2012)

تعبان انا من نفسى يارب


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 فبراير 2012)

انا تعبانه جدا يابويا
ارجوك حقق ليا اللى طلبته ارجووووووووك


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2012)

تعبت من محبتك !


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2012)

*اخطيت ...... سامحنى​*


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2012)

في نهاية هذا النهار .. 
نشكرك يا رب على كل العطايا والنعم 
التي أنعمت بها علينا ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 فبراير 2012)

بشكرك يا حبيبى اوووووى
كمل معايا ارجووووووك


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2012)

ريحنى من نفسى ,,,,


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2012)

*عارفة انك هتفضل ساندنى للاخر *​


----------



## mero_engel (22 فبراير 2012)

متسبنيش


----------



## bilseka (23 فبراير 2012)

متشكر ليك جدا جدا يا احن اب


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 فبراير 2012)

_حياتي ف ايدك وانا واثقه فيك ياربنا
_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 فبراير 2012)

كل مرة بقولك متسبنيش ومش بتسيبنى
وانا جلى اقولك تانى زى كل مرة متسبنيش عايز اشوف ايدك


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 فبراير 2012)

ساعدنى


----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2012)

يا رب لا تتركنا بعيدين عنك 
بل قربنا منك دائماً وإلى الأبد ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 فبراير 2012)

*اسحق الشيطان اللى شايف نفسه على اولادك اليومين دول يارب *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااا ياحبيبى


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 فبراير 2012)

خلينى كده بقى على طول بليييز
مش عايزه احزن تانى


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2012)

*مش هتخلصنى من حياتى دى بقى 
*​


----------



## sparrow (25 فبراير 2012)

يارب الصبر من عندك


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2012)

كنت واثق انى مش هاهون عليك تزعلنى انت حبيبى يا يسوع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2012)

يا رب... ساعدنى و قوينى...


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2012)

يارب أنا قاسى القلب إجرح قلبى بحبك
مرات ومرات ومرات بتقف بجنبى 
ولما يجى الوقت الصعب انسى دة واقولك سايبنى 
وتيجى بحنانك تفكرنى بالوعد ويعدى الوقت الصعب 
وانت محقق لى الوعد
اقول قد ايه انا كنت قاسى عليك فى عتابى ليك
وانت الأمين فى كل حين
مالى غيرك دايما معين فى غربتى عالأرض
سامحنى على قسوة قلبى عليك ياربى


----------



## monmooon (27 فبراير 2012)

*شكراً ليك ياحبيبي يسوع علي كل بركه منحتها الي وانا مستهلش 
ربي والهى اسمح وبارك البيت الذى بنى علي اسمك المبارك 
ارجوك سيدى ان تساعدنى وتكلمل الشئ الذى بدئته في اسم يسوع 
قوينى يالهى بشفاعه كل قديسيك واولهم امى العذراء 
امين ​*


----------



## sparrow (27 فبراير 2012)

شكرا يارب انك خلتني اخد بركه القداس والتناول


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 فبراير 2012)

*ابعد القسوة عن قلوبنا يارب*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 فبراير 2012)

محتاجالك اوى


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2012)

خلى قلبى جبل ما يتأثر بشئ من الظروف .


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 فبراير 2012)

_انت شايفني يارب وعارف فيا ايه وعايزه ايه
لكن حققلي اللي انت شايفو ليا فيه صح 
عايزه مشيئتك وارادتك وبس يارب  وانا راضيه بيها
_​


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2012)

<LI dir=rtl>*ايها الرب الاب يا سيد حياتي لا تتركني ومشورة شفتي ولا تدعني اسقط بهما *
<LI dir=rtl>*يشوع _1 : 23 )*


----------



## sparrow (28 فبراير 2012)

امنحني سلامك يا ملك السلام


----------



## happy angel (28 فبراير 2012)

*ربي 
+ ساعدني ان اعتبر سقطات الاخرين سقطاتي وضعفي الشخصي. 
+ ساعدني اقدم توبه عن نفسي وعن الاخرين. 
+ اعطني توبه حقيقيه. حتي اكون نورا وملحا للعالم لمجد اسمك القدوس *​


----------



## tamav maria (28 فبراير 2012)

*صباح الخير يابابا يسوع​*


----------



## fullaty (28 فبراير 2012)

ولسه بتحبنى رغم قساوة قلبى 

انا مستهلش كل الحب ده


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 فبراير 2012)

ايه اللى بيحصل ده


----------



## marmora jesus (29 فبراير 2012)

صليبي تقل بجد
يا تشيل معايا يا ترفعه عني ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 فبراير 2012)

انا فرحان انك معايا


----------



## ميرنا (29 فبراير 2012)

فرحان بيك وانا ماشى معاك


----------



## ++Narawas++ (29 فبراير 2012)

يارب توبني قبل ما تأخذني


----------



## Bent el Massih (29 فبراير 2012)

*ارحمنا يارب واغفر لنا وغيرنا *


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 فبراير 2012)

تعبت !


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 فبراير 2012)

اغسلني فابيض اكثر من الثلج
توبني يارب فاتوب


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 فبراير 2012)

سامحنى على ضعفى بس قلقان انا 
معلش متزعلش منى يارب


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 فبراير 2012)

اااااااااااه يااااااااااااااربي
      اغثني


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2012)

بردو سامحنى على ضعفى بس قلقان انا 
معلش متزعلش منى يارب


----------



## ++Narawas++ (1 مارس 2012)

صباح الخير يا إلهي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مارس 2012)

*قادر يا رب ان تزيل بنورك كل ركن مظلم فى......*
*رجائى فيك *


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2012)

تصدق يارب صحيح قلقان لكن من جوه جوه جوه كدة عندى ثقة انك مش هتكسفنى !


----------



## Nemo (1 مارس 2012)

مستنياك حسب وعدك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

مش عايزه حاجه غير انك تطمني يارب
عايزه احس براحه جواايه
محتااجه للاطمئنان ياربي منك


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2012)

*شكرا ...... كنت بردان فعلاً*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2012)

بتاجل ليه يارب ... عايز اخلص من التوتر دة


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 مارس 2012)

يسوع المسيح
في ناس عم يراهنوا إني اتركك ... بس ما بيعرفوا أديش .. ما داقوا حلاوة الإيمان فيك .. يا ربي لا تحرم حدا من نورك يا ربنا
ليتمجد اسمك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

_حاسه انك معايه وبتمسح دموعي
شكرا ليك يا الهي
_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مارس 2012)

زعلان منك ومخاصمك كمان


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 مارس 2012)

سامحنى يا رب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 مارس 2012)

حزينه يا ربى---  ليه حصل كدا معايا يا رب---


----------



## Violet Fragrance (2 مارس 2012)

يا يسوع ... أنت كريييييم و عطيتني فوق ما اتخيل...
خليت يا ربي يلي كان مستحيل يتحول لواقع
كلو للخير يا رب ...
حافظ عليي يا رب و احميني من شرور الناس للأبد
و سامحني يا يسوع على الأوقات يلي غفلت عنك فيا
و قوووووي إيماني فييييك يا ربنا
و عجل بمعموديتي .. أنا بشوق للمعمودية
و بشوق لكون بحضنك يا رب


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 مارس 2012)

ارحوك خدنى


----------



## The Antiochian (3 مارس 2012)

*يا رب احم ِ الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية .*


----------



## white.angel (3 مارس 2012)

*وحشتنى اوى ...!!!*​


----------



## ++Narawas++ (3 مارس 2012)

غيرني وأعد تشكيلي كما تريد 
لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2012)

يارب انزع الحزن اللي فقلبي 
يارب محتاجه منك تطمني عشان اعرف اكمل
يارب انا بضيع وبضيع اللي حواليه
يااارب مد ايدك وانجدني 
يارب مش تسيبني لوحدي انا ماليش غيييرك
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب اسمعني


----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2012)

يار ب ساعدني محتجالك


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 مارس 2012)

*يا رب أحتاجك أن تقويني ...
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2012)

كنت محرج منك على عتابى الشديد لك وشايل هم وقفتى قدامك بعد هالعتاب القوى
لكنى لقيتك تنظر لى بنظرات الحب والحنان كإن لم يكن شيئاً مما كان
أتحبنى يارب بهذا الشكل أنا اللى كلى عناد ؟


----------



## Critic (4 مارس 2012)

اين انت يا ربى !


----------



## mero_engel (4 مارس 2012)

احبك يارب يا قوتي


----------



## happy angel (4 مارس 2012)

*اذا سـرت فــي وادي ظـل المـوت لا اخــاف شـــرا

لانــك انــت معـي عصــاك و عكـازك همـا يعزياننـي*​


----------



## white.angel (5 مارس 2012)

*مش عارفه ارتب كلامى بس اكيد انت فاهمنى*
* مش عارفه فى حاجه قلقانى بس اكيد هاتطمنى*
* مش عارفه اغير نفسى بس اكيد هاتغيرنى*
* مش عارفه ابدأ منين بس اكيد هاتعرفنى*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2012)

بحبك يا ابويااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2012)

*يارب أرجوك لا تدعنى أختبئ منك ....... بل أختبئ فيك*​


----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2012)

يا رب ، ..
 إجعل قلوبنا تنمو بمحبتك والإيمان بك ، 
فليس لنا خلاص بدونك ​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (5 مارس 2012)

*شكراً يا يسوووووووووع ... حنانك و حبك معوضينلي الدنيا كلا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2012)

خلينى احبك يارب زى القديسين والشهداء


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (6 مارس 2012)

أنت رائع

لما بيتقفل باب بتفتح بيبان تانيه كتير

بحبك يا يسوع 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2012)

بحبك يا رب...خليك جنبى و متسبنيش..قربنى ليك ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2012)

أشكرك على نعمة اسرارك المحيية


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2012)

*فرحاااااااااااااااااااااااانه يااا ربى...نفسى اديلك بوسه كبيييييييره*
* بس يا رب كمل فرحتى و تمم لها على خير يا رب...و متنساش اختى التانيا فرحنى بفرحها هى كمان يا رب-- ارجوك*


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (6 مارس 2012)

*إلمس قلوب عائلتي يا رب وخليني اشوف اليوم الي يقبلوك فيه إله ومخلص يا رب*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (6 مارس 2012)

*أحبك يارب كثيرا
وسامحني انا احزنك كثيرا
اغفر لي وغيرني​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 مارس 2012)

يارب انا تعبانه قوي
انا واثقه فيك انك بتعمل لاجلي كل شئ جميل
فارجوك ثبتني فيك وقوي ايماني
وابعد عن شيطان اليأس
ارجوك يارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2012)

أشكرك يارب

فرح اخواتى كلهم يارب اللى اعرفهم واللى معرفهمش
آمين


----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2012)

يا رب .. يكفيني أنك أنت ربي​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 مارس 2012)

شكرا يا حبيبى


----------



## just girl (7 مارس 2012)

_*ايها الأب الأزلى ، يا من رحمته غير محدودة وكنوز شفقته لا تنضب ، انظر الينا نظرة عطف ، وضاعف فينا أعمال رحمتك حتى لا نيأس ولا نضعف فى اللحظات الصعبة ، بل اجعلنا نخضع بثقة متزايدة لاِرادتك المقدسة ، الحب والرحمة بذاتهما. *_


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

بحبك اوي يا يسوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 مارس 2012)

محتاجلك يا يسوع تكمل انت المشوار


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2012)

يارب
لم اختر أن أكون مسيحية .. 
أنا فقط ولدت محظوظة .. 
وأنا فخورة بمسيحيتي ​


----------



## zezza (7 مارس 2012)

*ما يحسن فى عينيك افعله و انا بين يديك 
يا رب ان كان خير قدمه و لو شر ابعده عنى بصلوات و شفاعة امنا العدرا يا رب ما تنسانيش ولا تسيبنى *


----------



## sparrow (7 مارس 2012)

يارب يسوع ارحمني
يارب يسوع اعني


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مارس 2012)

مش هعاتب .. مش هزعل منك ... مش هتكلم 
لكن هصمت لان انا مازلت بحبك


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

هل كل هذا يا الهي كي تعيداني الي حماك احيا معك وتعزيني


----------



## Violet Fragrance (7 مارس 2012)

*يا رب لا تضعني في موضع الظالم 
و لا موضع المظلوم
أبعد عني الظلم و أبعده عني
الظلم بشععععععععععع
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 مارس 2012)

قوينى ياااااااارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مارس 2012)

اللى تشوفه حسن فى عينيك هرضى بيه


----------



## Nemo (8 مارس 2012)

انت ابويا الغالى


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مارس 2012)

متزعلش منى


----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2012)

يا رب .. سأظل أطرق بابك ،
 حتى تفتح لي .. ولن أيأس ، 
ما دام في القلب ، إيمان وثقة برحمتك وحنانك ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مارس 2012)

انا اسفه


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مارس 2012)

اعمل ايه


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مارس 2012)

اسندنى


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2012)

حاسه بوجودك اووووووي


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مارس 2012)

ادينى نعمة من عندك


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مارس 2012)

هقولك يارب قوينى اعرف انك عارف كل اللى جوايا
صحيح زعلان منك خالص لكن مابعرف ابعد عنك او ان مش اكلمك
يعنى بهرب منك إليك
لكنى بطلب منك نعمة بطلب منك قوة بطلب منك تفتح عينيا علشان اعرف عايز تعلمنى ايه
سامحنى يا الهى يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2012)

يا رب .. لا تعلمني أن أحبك ، لأني أحببتك ..
 بل علمني كيف ألقاك ، لأني احتاجك​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 مارس 2012)

يا يسوع بيكفيني الم


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مارس 2012)

انا مش عارفه
اتصرف انت


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 مارس 2012)

ألم يأتي وقتاَ فيه تأخذني الي احضانك
فلقد أشتقت للعيش بقربك يا يسوع ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مارس 2012)

اعمل ايه


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مارس 2012)

*بنتك انجيلا محتاجة لتدخلك ..... منتظرين اعلان مجدك فى ضعفها ...*


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مارس 2012)

ساعدنى وقوينى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 مارس 2012)

اعنى يا رب و على ضعفاتى قوينى...نقينى يا ابى....لا اعلم ماذا بى.....


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مارس 2012)

اااااه يارب
انا تعبانه 
ارجوك انجدنى


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2012)

خلينى اتلذذ بيك يارب علمنى انا معرفش بس دى كانت رسالتك ليا اليوم
ارحمنى انا ضعيف 
ارحمنى انا لا شئ بدونك
انا بحبك مهما حسيت بقسوة منك
لانك انت الحنان كله
انا من ايدك دى يارب لايدك دى حطنى فى المكان اللى انت عاوزه 
انا تحت امرك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2012)

يارب ساعدني ان اتحمل صليبي ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مارس 2012)

قوينى يابويا


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2012)

كله للخير


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مارس 2012)

انت عارف انى بحبك قوى يارب


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2012)

انت حبيبي


----------



## sparrow (11 مارس 2012)

يارب ارشدني واملاني سلامك ورجائك


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مارس 2012)

فرح كل نفس حزينة ومكتئبة
آمين


----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2012)

يا رب .. من أجل كل السائرين في دروب الظلام .. 
ساعدنا لنكون لهم بصيص نور ، 
يقودهم إلى محبتك اللامتناهية ، أمين ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مارس 2012)

قوى ارادتى كمان وكمان خلينى جبل جبل جبل يارب


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مارس 2012)

خد بـأيدى


----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2012)

يا رب .. سأظل أطرق بابك ، حتى تفتح لي​


----------



## be believer (12 مارس 2012)

غيررررررررررني يا رب بقوة يدك العظيمة
اتضرع اليك بذلك


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2012)

سامحنى واغفرلى كل خطاياى


----------



## totty (13 مارس 2012)

*سامحنى على تقصيري
مستاهلش حبك ابداً*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مارس 2012)

إدينى حكمة يارب من عندك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2012)

*قوينى يا ربى بيك... محتاجالك يا رب..*


----------



## just girl (13 مارس 2012)

يارب اشفى ابنك البار.. البابا الانبا شنودة من كل سقم وضيق للنفس لسبب الالم .. يارب تحنن يارب استجب صلاتى يارب أمين


----------



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2012)

*يارب فرحه صغيره تضيع همومنا الكتيره*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2012)

اشكرك


----------



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2012)

* اللـهـــ ـم أرحــــم نـفــوســا تـتـــألم .. ولا تـتــكلم*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 مارس 2012)

انا عايزه هديه بقى ^_^


----------



## Bent el Massih (14 مارس 2012)

*محتاجة  جدا ليك لا تتركني *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 مارس 2012)

*اشفى المرضى يارب*​


----------



## whiteeagle (14 مارس 2012)

انا تعبت ياربي ومش قادر بجد


----------



## twety (14 مارس 2012)

*قد علمت يارب
" انك تستطيع كل شئ ولا يعثر عليك امر "
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> انا عايزه هديه بقى ^_^




[YOUTUBE]6KUpPLeUhNI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## sparrow (14 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> * اللـهـــ ـم أرحــــم نـفــوســا تـتـــألم .. ولا تـتــكلم*​



اللهم ارحم نفوسا تتالم .. ولا تتكلم
امين يارب 
جميله يا روزي


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2012)

أنا عارف انت بتشكل فىّ


----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2012)

*أرشدني يا رب بحكمتك*​


----------



## sparrow (14 مارس 2012)

يارب يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2012)

ها أنذا فإرسلنى


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مارس 2012)

*كم أشتهى أن انطلق واكون لجانبك​*


----------



## bob (14 مارس 2012)

*احفظ صحابي اللي حيسافروا بكرة
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 مارس 2012)

شكرا اووووى يا حبيبى


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2012)

خلينى يا الهى يسوع اقعد معاك كدة كل يوم فأنت شبعى وراحتى فى ارض الشقاء


----------



## the shepherd (15 مارس 2012)

*ربي حتي و ان كنت التجئ اليك فقط في وقت محنتي و ضيقي متكلاً علي وعدك الصادق " ادعوني في وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدني " *
*فلا تنقذني و تتركني ارحل عنك مثلما افعل دوما .استغل يا رب مجيئي اليك و قيدني بحبك و لا تتركني اغادر حضنك الدافئ مرة اخري .*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2012)

محتاج حنانك يارب


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2012)

انت حنين اوي يارب


----------



## DODY2010 (15 مارس 2012)

كـل مــن يسلـم نفـسـه لمشيئـه اللـه سيجـد عجــائـب ومعجـزات كثيـره في حيـاتـه


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2012)

DODY2010 قال:


> كـل مــن يسلـم نفـسـه لمشيئـه اللـه سيجـد عجــائـب ومعجـزات كثيـره في حيـاتـه


آمين
دة فعلا حقيقى


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2012)

إمنحنى سلامك يا الله


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2012)

يا رب .. كن معي دوماً ..
 فأنا بدونك لا شيء​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2012)

خدنى فى حضنك يارب فقد سئمت الحياة


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2012)

عشان خاطرى مش انا غالى عندك


----------



## happy angel (15 مارس 2012)

*اسمع صراخي ياسيدي والي صلاتي امل اذينيك ارحمني وامسك بيدي فاانا في حاجه شديده اليك*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مارس 2012)

قوينا ياارب


----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2012)

يا صليب بسوع المسيح المقدس، إحمينا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2012)

عايز اقولك يارب انا بغبائى ونظرتى المحدوة مش قادر أفهم محبتك واعرف ان محبتك غير محدودة ,, سامحنى يا يسوع بحبك يا الهى


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2012)

*صباح الخير يا بابايسوع*

*  اشكرك علي بداية يوم جديد في حياتي*
*  احفظ يارب دخولنا وخروجنا*​


----------



## Nemo (17 مارس 2012)

شكرا ع رسالتك ليا انهارده
بحبك اوى يارب


----------



## white.angel (17 مارس 2012)

*اعتدت كل عام ان اطلب منك  هديه ... لانك كنت معى فلم ادرك حينها قيمتك*
*اليوم ... انت هديتى ... كل عام وانت معى *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 مارس 2012)

شكرا خاااااااااااالص يا حبيبى


----------



## Nemo (17 مارس 2012)

هاقوله بحبك جداااااااااا


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2012)

إتأخرت عليك يا يسوع


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*أنا تعبت ......*


----------



## Nemo (17 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> إتأخرت عليك يا يسوع



مش مهم تأخرك 
المهم انك عرفت وجيت


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (17 مارس 2012)

*أحبــــــــــك*​


----------



## sparrow (17 مارس 2012)

يارب يسووع


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2012)

مش قادر مش ابكى يارب


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 مارس 2012)

*عزينا ..​*


----------



## sparrow (17 مارس 2012)

عزي نفوسنا يارب


----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2012)

يارب  عوض الكنيسة باسرع وقت ممكن
 خلفاً شبيهاً. للمرحوم بابا شنودة ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 مارس 2012)

خسارتنا كبيرة اوى يارب
صعب ان نجد بابا يعوضنا عن البابا شنودة
ممكن يكون فيه صفة ولكن صعب ان يجمع كل صفات وميزات حبيبنا البابا شنودة
الرب ينيح نفسة


----------



## SALVATION (17 مارس 2012)

زعلااااااااااااااان منك​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 مارس 2012)




----------



## Nemo (18 مارس 2012)

حسيت باليتم من تانى يارب


----------



## totty (18 مارس 2012)

*صبرنا وعزينا من فضلك يارب
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2012)

كدة بردو يارب


----------



## SALVATION (18 مارس 2012)

تعبنا يا رب حزن 
ولو هيستمر الحال قوينا لنتحمل​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2012)

يارب احنا موجوعين


----------



## Nemo (18 مارس 2012)

عزينى اتيتمت مرتين يارب


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2012)

*مستنيين عملك فى الكنيسة
يا ريت متتأخرش
لأنك لو اتأخرت
ممكن تيجيى متلاقيش حد فاضل​*


----------



## KING DVE (18 مارس 2012)

أحبك يا يسوع المسيح


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2012)

*يا رب احنا قلوبنا بتبكى
محتاجين تعزيات السماااا...*


----------



## Nemo (18 مارس 2012)

مستنياك يارجاء من لا رجاء له
ويا عزاء من لا عزاء له


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 مارس 2012)

هو لازم نحزن كل شويه كده يارب


----------



## Coptic Man (18 مارس 2012)

كنا في امس الحاجة اليه لابتسامته المشجعة لحنيته لكلامه المعزي المملوء نعمة منك

ادينا الصبر وخفف من علينا يا ابونا الحنين​


----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2012)

يا رب ..
 يا من تعذبت على الصليب من أجل خطايانا ..
 ساعدنا لحمل صليبنا الذي القته علينا الحياة​


----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2012)

يا رب ، 
ساعدنا فليس لنا سواك 
نرتمي في أحضانه ، 
في جميع ظروف حياتنا ​


----------



## white.angel (21 مارس 2012)

*كدة بردو ..*
*طيب الناس بتتيتم مره ولا اتنين*
*انا اتيتم اربع مرات .... مش كتير ولا ايه رأيك *؟؟

*صار قلبى كالصخر من كثرة الالم ...*​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 مارس 2012)

اخدته مننا ليه ​


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2012)

انت اللي عالم بالي جوايا من حزن والم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 مارس 2012)

*صبرنا يارب على فراق بابانا الغالى *​


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2012)

اقبل توبتي


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 مارس 2012)

*امس كان عيد الام ..... وبطبيعة الحال فأن أمى أنتقلت من سنين تعبت من أحصائها ..... ولن يوجد إنسان فى الكون يمكن أن يحبك أكثر من الأم

وبالفعل افتقدتها جداً

وحدث أنى حلمت بها .... فأسرعت إليها فى الحلم أحتضنها صارخا: وحشتينى يا ماما ... وقبلتها وقبلتنى ..... واستيقظت ...

فيبدو أن الأمهات فى السماء هم الذين يقدمن الهدايا للأبناء ... وليس العكس ..

فشكرا لك يا من شعرت باحتياجى .... وقدمت لى ما لم أطلبه ... لأنى لم أتوقع أمكانية ذلك*


----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2012)

يا رب .. ساعد كل واحد منا على حمل صليبه .. 
فإنت المعين والمساعد في كل ظروفنا ، وأوجاعنا ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مارس 2012)

اشكرك يارب


----------



## Violet Fragrance (22 مارس 2012)

آخ من هالدنيا
ليش يا رب الحزن ملازمني؟
يا رب ريح قلبي
أنا تعبااااانة


----------



## Violet Fragrance (22 مارس 2012)

أنا ماني أد عيشتي
يا رب يا رب يا رب
اذا بتحبني عنجد خدني لحضنك
محتاااااجتك
محتاجة ارتمي بين ايديك و ابكي و احكيلك وجعي


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 مارس 2012)

:new9:


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2012)

صباح الخير يا حبيبي يسوع


----------



## Bent el Massih (23 مارس 2012)

*احبك كثيرا ا ا ا ا
وشكرا على كل شيء*


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2012)

مليش غيرك يا يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2012)

تعبتك معايا يارب بس بحبك قوى قوى قوى


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 مارس 2012)

*سيدى ... لقد قلت لنا: يَقُولُ الشَّاهِدُ بِهَذَا: «نَعَمْ! أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعاً». آمِينَ. 

فاسمح لى أن اسأل: سريعا هذه, بأى مقياس ؟؟

فمقياسك غير مقياسنا ....

فأتوسل إليك.... دعها تكون بمقياسنا 

لأننا لم يعد فينا قوة ......*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2012)

يالا يارب يالا تعال بسرعة


----------



## bob (23 مارس 2012)

*انت عارف يا رب اللي جوايا
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 مارس 2012)

:36_3_11:


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2012)

وااااااااااااااااااااثق فيك مهما ان كانت الظروف


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2012)

*لى اشتهاء ان أنطلق وأكون معك .... فذلك أفضل جداً ...... ممكن بليز ؟؟؟*


----------



## sparrow (24 مارس 2012)

ياااااااارب يسوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 مارس 2012)

اسكب دمعي امامك متضرعه ان تقويني وقت ضعفي
وان تعطيني الحكمه كي استطيع ان اتصرف في هذه المواقف
فبدونك انا كلا شئ يا مخلصي


----------



## bob (24 مارس 2012)

*اجذبني وراك فأجري
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 مارس 2012)

واثق فيك ياللى بترعانى


----------



## white.angel (24 مارس 2012)

*لتعد ولتكن مرشدى الروحى من جديد*
*فلقد انطفأت شعلة حبك من داخلى*
*ولكنك لا تطفئ ابداً الفتيل المدخن *​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (24 مارس 2012)

أنا واثقه فى اللي بتختارهولى ف حياتى

مش زعلانه على اللي راح عشان عارفه انك شايللى احسن

بحبك يا رب

​


----------



## sparrow (25 مارس 2012)

رحمتك يارب


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 مارس 2012)

اتصرف انت


----------



## sparrow (25 مارس 2012)

اللهم التفت الي معونتي ,, يارب اسرع واعني
وارشدني ........
لقد ضاقت عيناي واغلق فكري
عن كل ما يدور حولي


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مارس 2012)

انت عارف اللى جوايا


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 مارس 2012)

:new9:


----------



## white.angel (25 مارس 2012)

*welcome back *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مارس 2012)

ساعدنى انا معرفش اعمل حاجة


----------



## bob (26 مارس 2012)

*عرفني يا رب الطريق التي اسلك فيها
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مارس 2012)

ساعدنى يا ربى


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2012)

أشكرك أشكرك أشكرك


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2012)

*علمنا حلاوة وعذوبة حمل الصليب .... بليز*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 مارس 2012)

_نفسى ارجع تالنى ليك يا ربى _​


----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2012)

يا رب .. 
فأنت معي دائماً ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مارس 2012)

ساعدنى بليييييييييز


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 مارس 2012)

*قوينا يارب *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2012)

مش عايز مفاجآت خالص خالص خالص مش وقته أصلا


----------



## johna&jesus (27 مارس 2012)

مش عارف اعمل ايه


----------



## sparrow (27 مارس 2012)

امنجني رجاءك وسلامك يا ملك السلام


----------



## marmora jesus (27 مارس 2012)

ربــي إنـــزع من قلبـــي تلك الآشـــياء التي تؤلمــني

فقد خــاب الظــن بالكــثير !!! و الظـــــن بك لا يخيــــب أبــداً​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (27 مارس 2012)

بحبك يا يسوع
ضل معي ... أنا حاسة بوجودك بكل نفس بتنفسو و عم تعيشني راااااحة نفسية ما عشتا من زماااان
وجودك بخطوات حياتي شفائي


----------



## bob (27 مارس 2012)

*انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاي:94:
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2012)

مش مبسوط وانت عارف .. من فضلك إفتقدنى يا إلهى يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2012)

نطلب منك يا رب ،
 أن تنقذنا من كل ضيق وتبعد عنا كل حزن ، أمين ​


----------



## bob (27 مارس 2012)

*مش عارف اشكرك ازاي و انت بتقول " حتي شعور روؤسكم محصاه":94:
*


----------



## هناء2012 (27 مارس 2012)

*سامحنى على بعدى*

*يارب سامحنى على بعدى عنك طول عمرى يارب انا جايه وكلى ثقه وايمان انك تستطيع تشيكيلى من جديدفانت خالقى ليس من يعرفنى غيرك فافعل بى كأرادتك لا تتركنى لاهوائى فانى فى حاجه الى يديك لترفعنى  من سقاطاتى بشفاعه القديسه العذراء والبابا شنوده *


----------



## happy angel (28 مارس 2012)

*يارب ارحم شعبك ورعيتك ارحمنا يارب لاننا عليك توكلنا*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 مارس 2012)

انا اسفه


----------



## بايبل333 (28 مارس 2012)

*معنديش دم لو هاتكلم عنك *


----------



## sparrow (28 مارس 2012)

امسك ايدي وعديني


----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2012)

يايسوع ربي ياابن الله الحي 
ارحمنا وارحم العالم اجمع​


----------



## mero_engel (28 مارس 2012)

يارب انا تعبان انت وحدك الي قادر تريحني


----------



## Violet Fragrance (29 مارس 2012)

شكرا يسوع


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2012)

*قوي ضعفي ولتكن أذناك مصغيتين الى صوت تضرعي *​


----------



## zezza (29 مارس 2012)

*نعمك و خيراتك كتير اوى عليا يا رب 
مش عارفة اشكرك على ايه ولا ايه ...... حقيقى اشكرك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مارس 2012)

رتب الامور انت يارب


----------



## sparrow (29 مارس 2012)

يا يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2012)

لاتتركنا يارب ليس لنا سواك يحن علينا​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 مارس 2012)

ليه سايبنى للخطيه اعيش فنرها تاكل فجوفى وكل يوم بشرب مررها؟​


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 مارس 2012)

كمل انت بقى :smile01


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مارس 2012)

*سامحنى ..... قوينى ....*


----------



## sparrow (30 مارس 2012)

ارجوك ارفعني


----------



## johna&jesus (30 مارس 2012)

ملكنى يائسى بجد ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مارس 2012)

حبيبى يسوع خليك معايا النهاردة وعدى اليوم على خير...

آمين
باى يا بابا يسوع


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2012)

مش هقول حاجه انت اللي حاسس بيا من غير ما اتكلم


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 مارس 2012)

هسيبلك كل حاجه وانت اتصرف :t23:


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مارس 2012)

سامحني يا ابي 
الان سأصمت كي تتكلم انت وتفعل


----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2012)

يارب لاتحرمني من اهلي وناسي  واحفظهم لي
امييييين​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 مارس 2012)

لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مارس 2012)

تفتكر يارب اللى جوايا دة رجاء ولا عند ؟!


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مارس 2012)

يارب اشفى بابا ارجوك


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2012)

بحب يا يسوع


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 مارس 2012)

هتاخدنى ولا ايه :smile01


----------



## DODY2010 (1 أبريل 2012)

نعم يا ألهي إني أجد راحتي في تكالي عليك ولم احمل هموم ولا ضغوط ساعدني وإسندني حتي لا ابعد عن مراعيك


----------



## sparrow (1 أبريل 2012)

واثقه انك معايا وهتعدي بيا


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أبريل 2012)

يارب اقبل صلاتى آمين


----------



## sparrow (1 أبريل 2012)

انقذ يارب نفسي من اتون الاوجاع 
واخرجني يارب 
ارسل يد عنايتك وبرد التهاب النفس
ووكل بحراستي احد خدامك
وليكن لي يارب اكثر مما اطلب
لانك انت كريم وعظيم  يارب ورحمتك لا نهايه لها


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أبريل 2012)

ارجوك ساعدنى وماتسبنيش


----------



## white.angel (2 أبريل 2012)

*مجد اسمك فى ارضك .. وافتقد اولادك الذين هم فى حظائر اخرى .. *
*هيئنا وشكلنا لنكون صالحين لاستخدامك .. اجعلنا بحق صورتك .. *
*تجسد فى كل شخص منا .. حتى نجول - كما كنت - نصنع خيراً*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

متشكرة اوي يارب عشان انت اللي حاسس بيا


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

كون مع كل اصحابى 
اما انا  فانت تعلم بحالى بدونك


----------



## bob (2 أبريل 2012)

*عرفني يا رب الطريق التي اسلك فيها :94:
*


----------



## the shepherd (2 أبريل 2012)

يا سيد اعن ضعفي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أبريل 2012)

خلاص انا مش هاطلب منك حاجه تاني
لاني عارفه وواثقه انك عارف احتياجاتي
وعلي الاساس دا بتعمل يداك من اجلي العجائب
فليكن لي حكسب ارادتك انت ومشيئتك يا سيدي


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

محتاجه اتكلم معاك كتير


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2012)

معدتش جوايا رجاء !


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على كل نفس بخرجة وبتمنى انه يكون فيه توبه


----------



## mero_engel (3 أبريل 2012)

سامحني يا يسوع


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2012)

لا مش عارفه اشكرك علي ايه والا ايه


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2012)

قوينى يا يسوع 
لانى داخل على محنه كبيرة اوووووى


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2012)

أشكرك يارب على كل حاجة


----------



## bob (3 أبريل 2012)

*محتاجك اوي 
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 أبريل 2012)

انت عارف


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2012)

انت قابض قرعتى


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2012)

زعلانه منننننننننننك اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى ومتضايقه منك ومخنوقه وعلى اخرى


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 أبريل 2012)

مش عارفه اعمل ايه :smil13:


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2012)

كله للخير


----------



## white.angel (4 أبريل 2012)

*انت الصديق الالزق من الاخ *​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2012)

بحبك اوي


----------



## DODY2010 (4 أبريل 2012)

ليك المجــد والكرامــــه ... ليك العـــزة والجـــلال ... ليك القـــوة والسلطـــان


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2012)

اثق انك سمعت لصلاتى


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2012)

*وجهت قلبي نحوك فانت وحدك رجائي. انت الله تقول وتفعل تعد وتفي وليس من يمنع يدك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2012)

*الهي قد تكون عيناي مفتوحه لكني لا استطيع ان أراك ...فخطيتي وضعفي تحجب رؤياك ...ارجوك يا الهي تفتح لي عيناي لأني مولود اعمي ثان*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2012)

*أنت يارب المطلع ع كل شئ أنت تعرف ماذا أريد وتعرف أيضاً مالاأريده ولكن ف  المنتهى أنت الذي تعطي وكل عطاياك هي نعمة يـارب لتكن أرادتك لا مشيئتي*


----------



## sparrow (4 أبريل 2012)

يارب يسوع ........
..............................


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2012)

ههههههه ماشى يارب


----------



## mero_engel (4 أبريل 2012)

يارب سامحي


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أبريل 2012)

*يارب ابعد عني اى شر او شبه شر*


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2012)

هل كل هذا يا الهي كي تعيدني

اللي حماك احيا معك وتعذيني


----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2012)

يا رب  أضع حياتي بين يديك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أبريل 2012)

يارب مستحقش بامانة محبتك ... من فضلك يارب كمل معايا علشان مش باعرف اعمل حاجة من غيرك آمين


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2012)

بابا يسوع شكرا خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص خاااااااااااااااالص خااااااااااااااالص لانك خلتنى اقدر اناول بابا النهاردة 
كتر خيرك يارب بحبك قوى يارب


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2012)

*بارك كل خدمه​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أبريل 2012)

شكرااااااااااااا شكراااااااا شكراااااا


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2012)

*الخطية تبعدنى عنك فلا اعتقد أن حرمانى منك هو الحل ......*


----------



## white.angel (7 أبريل 2012)

*اغرقنا في بحر حبك ... *
*وادخل الى اعماقنا ... *
*ولا تسمح للخطيه بأن تفصلنا عنك ... *​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (7 أبريل 2012)

*سامحني أخطأت في السماء وقدامك ولست مستحقا ان أدعي لك أبنا​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (7 أبريل 2012)

*اغمر قلبي بنورك يا رب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2012)

كل دة علشانى ؟
طيب انا مستحقش محبتك يارب دة

حبيى يا يسوع مقدرش اعيش من غيرك


----------



## the shepherd (7 أبريل 2012)

كرحمتك يا رب و ليس كخطيانا​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 أبريل 2012)

سامحنى وساعدنى ارجوك


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2012)

خليك دايما معايا


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أبريل 2012)

نفسي اترجم حبي ليك لافعال ترضيك
فساعدني وسامحني واقمني من غفلتي
واغفرلي ذنوبي التي لا تحصي
فأنت وحدك تستطيع يا يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أبريل 2012)

يارب يسوع إمنحنى الهدوء الروحى اللى يبقى من جوه قلبى ومصدره أنت وليس هدوءاً مظهرياً
علمنى التواضع والوداعة وطول الأناه
علمنى كل حاجة حلوة انت عايزنى أتعلمها 

آمين باسمك ياربى يسوع المسيح أطلب


----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2012)

صباح الخير يا يسوع 
صباح الخير يا إله الخير 
نحن نحبك فكن معنا ​


----------



## bob (9 أبريل 2012)

*انا اسف
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2012)

شكراً ياربى يسوع على الحلم المُعزى دة


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 أبريل 2012)

:new8:


----------



## REDEMPTION (10 أبريل 2012)

*+

ما أروعك يا رب .. فعندما اكون معك .. و اسير بحسب وصاياك .. يملأني سلام بلا حدود .. وراحة مطلقة .. و أشعر ان العالم كله قد سُخر من أجل راحتي .. حتى و إن تعبت فيه .. حتى و إن ضايقني البعض .. حياتي معك تجعلني مبتسم .. مطمئن .. لا أخشى شيئاً إطلاقاً .. لا أخشى مستقبل .. أو مشكلة تواجهني .. او أحداث مؤسفه تدور حولي .. عندما أقرأ في كلامك المحيي .. بالفعل بالفعل أشعر أنني إنفصلت عن العالم كله .. و أجد نفسي ابتسم تلقائياً .. و تبرق عيناي .. و اشعر بهدوء عجيب .. و راحة .. وقوة ..

يا رب .. أنت ربي .. حبيب قلبي .. ملاذي .. ملجأي .. كل شيء لك .. لأن كل شيء بك يكون .. و بغيرك ليس له قيمة .

أحبك .*


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (10 أبريل 2012)

*يا رب اغفر لأهلي الذين مازالوا يعيشون في الظلام واجعلهم يؤمنون بك ويقبلوك إلهاً ومخلصاً*
*يا رب*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2012)

عاشق صليب الرب قال:


> *يا رب اغفر لأهلي الذين مازالوا يعيشون في الظلام واجعلهم يؤمنون بك ويقبلوك إلهاً ومخلصاً*
> *يا رب*​



*يستجيب لك الرب .... ينصرك إله يعقوب .... يطمأنك من صلب من أجلك وأجلهم*


----------



## بايبل333 (10 أبريل 2012)

*مفيش فايدة هالك هالك فى الجحيم*​


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (10 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يستجيب لك الرب .... ينصرك إله يعقوب .... يطمأنك من صلب من أجلك وأجلهم*


 
*امين امين*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أبريل 2012)

نفسي يا رب افهم مقاصدك وحكمتك
الانسان اللي بيطلب الموت مش بيلاقيه
والانسان اللي عاوز يعيش حياته بيموت


----------



## grges monir (10 أبريل 2012)

هقوللة هايفضل الحال كدة لامتى


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2012)

بحبك يارب يا قوتى


----------



## bob (10 أبريل 2012)

*وسط همي بارتمي قدام صليبك
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2012)

لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلى الأبد 
آميــــــــــــــن


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 أبريل 2012)

ايه رايك :t9:


----------



## bob (11 أبريل 2012)

*انت معيني و مخلصي يا رب فلا تبطيء
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا حبيبي ..... كنت عارف أنى مش هاهون عليك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2012)

*ماليش غيرك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أبريل 2012)

جوايا تعب يارب


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أبريل 2012)

سامحني يارب
بس حقيقي احساسي دا غصب انا
انا بشر ضعيف 
وبشتاقك لابويا
قويني واسندني


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 أبريل 2012)

انت عارف يارب


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا سيدى ...... *


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2012)

كل الشكر لعملك الصالح لاجلنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 أبريل 2012)

لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أبريل 2012)

يارب خلينى اخد بركة تانى بالليل ارجوك يارب

انا بحبك كتيييييييييييييير يارب


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 أبريل 2012)

انا زعلانه اوى


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2012)

كن معي يا يسوع محتجالك دايما


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أبريل 2012)

يا يسوع تعبان مش حاسس حتى بطعم العيد​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أبريل 2012)

يارب ارجوك قوينا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أبريل 2012)

انا اسفة ياربى بجد


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أبريل 2012)

استرها يارب


----------



## sparrow (15 أبريل 2012)

يارب يسوع


----------



## Samir poet (15 أبريل 2012)

*يارب خدنى مش عاوز اعيش فى الدنيا دى*​


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (15 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا لك يا يسوع على كل شي أحبك
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أبريل 2012)

thank you


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 أبريل 2012)

قوينى يابويا


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2012)

انت اللي عارف باللي فيا


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 أبريل 2012)

ارشدنى


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2012)

اتمنى ان اقترب منك
اتمنى ان اشبع من حضنك


----------



## Samir poet (16 أبريل 2012)

اتمنى انت تنزع منى هذا الانسان الشرير الذى يسكن بداخلى يارب خدنى اليك ضمنى 
احضنى املكنى يااااااااااااااارب
يارب بسلمك حياتى املكها بدل ما الشيطان ملكها املكها انتا​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 أبريل 2012)

انت عارف


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2012)

شكرا ليك يا يسوع


----------



## mero_engel (16 أبريل 2012)

سامحني يارب وخليك معايا


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 أبريل 2012)

اه يا يسووووووع قوينى


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أبريل 2012)

*لا تدعني أعيش في جهل غير فاهم قوة الصليب والقيامة...لأن بهما أخلص 
من الخطية والعقاب. 
أشكرك يا رب أنك فعلت هذا لأجلي.*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2012)

بحبك يا يسوع


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

انا ا ناء اسود كاسر عليل​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2012)

*تكلم عنى ..​*


----------



## Samir poet (17 أبريل 2012)

*ردينى فى حضنك من تانى
رجعنى ليك رجعنى ليك يوم ما سيبتك فرحى سبنى 
وهم تعبنى
الراحة فيك
اتصرف انتا يارب فيا شيل الغشوة دى من عينيا 
رجعنى ليك رجعنى ليك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أبريل 2012)

أنت عارف يارب إنى وعدتك انى مش هزعل ,, يكفينى إنك بتحبنى وموضع إهتمامك يا الله
انا عارف انها حاجات وقتية لكن الأهم حياتى الأبدية 
أنا أثق فى محبتك وفى جودك لأن أنا عندك يا يسوع مش أى حد 
بحبك ياربى يا يسوع


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

يا سيدى انى اريد العمق فيك فاروينى واحينى ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> يا سيدى انى اريد العمق فيك فاروينى واحينى ​



انى اريد نور حبك يسطع فى داخلى


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 أبريل 2012)

شكرا يا حبيبى وقوينى ارجوووك


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

لازلت ابحث  عنك ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أبريل 2012)

*دبر حياتنا يارب كأرادتك*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 أبريل 2012)

محتاجالك اوى يابويا


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أبريل 2012)

بحبك يارب يسوع 
ياربى يسوع خلى قلبى يبقى زيك قلبك الجميل الطيب دة..
آميـــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 أبريل 2012)

ساعدنى


----------



## ميرنا (19 أبريل 2012)

بص يارب خلى المجانين اللى حاوليا يتهدو بدل متعصب عليهم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 أبريل 2012)

يا رب... انت عارف ما بداخلى من حزن... فرح قلبى  يا رب ارجوك تمجد....


----------



## white.angel (20 أبريل 2012)

*بص بقى انا مبقاش يفرق معايا اى مشاكل .... *
*لانى عارفه انك بتعملى مفاجئه حلوه فى الاخر ..*
*مستنياك *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أبريل 2012)

يارب من فضلك اشفى بابا 
انا محتاج ايدك الشافية تلمسه 
آمين


----------



## bob (20 أبريل 2012)

*عرفني يا رب الطريق التي اسلك فيها 
*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (20 أبريل 2012)

*محتاجك معايا بكرة في التصميم متسبنيش*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أبريل 2012)

ياربى يا حبيبى يا الهى يسوع بشكرك على كل حاجة كل حاجة منك بحبها 
حتى لو كنت بضايق لضعفى البشرى لكن اثق فى محبتك وجودك وحبك ليا اللى مستحقهوش منك
يارب انا بحبك خالص خالص خالص خلينى احبك زى ما انت بتحبنى 
يارب انا عارف انك سمعت صلاتى اليوم وعرف انك هتستجيب عارف ليه
علشان انا واثق فيك وواثق فى محبتك

ليك سجودى يا الهى يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أبريل 2012)

بقلبى بجيلك يا يسوع
أنا أسيرك يا يسوع
بحبك يا الهى يسوع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أبريل 2012)

قوينى بيك يا رب ...انت تعلم ضعفى...لا تتركنى...لإنى لن اتركك مهما كان ضعفى...


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2012)

*أعنى وقوينى واحمينى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أبريل 2012)

إتخنقت إتخنقت إتخنقت
محدش حاسس بيا غيرك يا الهى يسوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أبريل 2012)

أصبحت لا أملك اي كلمات لتتكون من حروف الهجاء
سواء الصمت الذي تملك عليا
ولكني أثق انك تسمعني أكثر وقت صمتي
فسامحني علي ضعفي فقد ذلت نفسي


----------



## marmora jesus (24 أبريل 2012)

ارجوك قويني وصبرني​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أبريل 2012)

معرفش حياتى كانت هتبقى إزاى من غيرك يا الهى يسوع


----------



## bob (24 أبريل 2012)

*بين يديك راحتي
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أبريل 2012)

*املك على قلبى وباقى عمرى​*


----------



## white.angel (24 أبريل 2012)

*انت مش ذنبك كل ما اتكلم معاك ابقى زعلانه .. بس انا حزينه فعلاً .. *
*فرحنى عشان متزعلش عليا بليز .. *​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2012)

يارب كمل
قويني وصبرني وحلها من عندك ارجوك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أبريل 2012)

ياربى يسوع مستهلش محبتك ولا طيبة قلبك دية

خلي قلبى يبقى زى قلبك الجميل دة
آمين يا الهى يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على كل حاجة


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2012)

يارب ارجوك مش قادرة استحمل
قويني وخفف عني وشيل معايا ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 أبريل 2012)

قوينى يااااااااارب


----------



## sparrow (27 أبريل 2012)

امنحني سلامك ورجائك  يا ملك السلام


----------



## bob (27 أبريل 2012)

*اختار لي الطريق
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أبريل 2012)

هاأرمى كلى حمولى وأحزانى عليك ما انا ماليش غيرك


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2012)

*أعنى وقوينى واسند ضعفى​*


----------



## bob (27 أبريل 2012)

*دبر حياتنا
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا الهى ...... ممكن تخلينى احبك اكتر .... ؟؟؟؟ ممكن ؟؟*


----------



## just girl (28 أبريل 2012)

_*بحبك اوى يا ربى يسوع المسيح.. انت المأوى للغريب.. وانت الصاحب والقريب.. ومهما ببعد تسيب كل اللى بعدنى عنك وتجيب اسباب تقربنى منك .. تدنو منى وتسمعنى رقائق همسك فى اذنى فى نفسى فى خاطرى فكراً جميلاً.. فى قلبى خفقاً طويل تسكنه فيسكن ... وتسكن جروحى وتفيق روحى على يدك التى تمسح راسى وتنحنى لها نفسى وتنسكب منى رغماً عنى فتغمرنى فاذوب وابكى... واظل انتظرك يا ربى ان تأتى فتذكرنى ولا تدعنى ... ** اذكرنى يـــا ربى متى جئت فى ملكوتك **.. ربى لا تدعنى.. أمين*_


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أبريل 2012)

أحتاج لحضنك الدافى يا الهى يسوع
أحتاج لقوة سلطانك فى حياتى
وهطلب كل يوم خلى قلبى يبقى زى قلبك الجميل دة

آمين


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 أبريل 2012)

انتظرك واثق انك تعمل فيّ ولاجلي
فكم احبك يا مخلصي وسر قوتي


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2012)

شكرا ليك يا يسوع


----------



## sparrow (28 أبريل 2012)

يارب يسوع


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2012)

ارشدني يا يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أبريل 2012)

همسك فى مواعيدك لحد ما أموت !


----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2012)

يا رب .. إيماني بك كبير ، 
انك اقوى من الخوف .. انك اقوى من اليأس ..
وإنك أقوى من الأحزان​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2012)

ارشدني يا يسوع


----------



## sparrow (29 أبريل 2012)

اعن ضعفي واملئني سلام


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2012)

بارك واشفى بابا وماما وامنحهم شيخوخة مباركة مكللة بمجد عملك على حياتهم.

آمين


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2012)

سااااااااااعدني


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2012)

انا حقيقي تعبت يارب
كل ما اقول خلاص الامور بدأت  تهدي وتمشي
بلاقي بدل المشكله مليون غيرها
انا واثقه انك هتحلها فارجوك
انظر لضعفي وساعدني


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2012)

*فلتكن مشيئتك​*


----------



## bilseka (29 أبريل 2012)

ارجوك ارجوك كن معي


----------



## bilseka (29 أبريل 2012)

محتاج احس بيك وباديك محاوطاني لاني اشعر بغربة شديدة


----------



## sparrow (29 أبريل 2012)

محتاجه رحمتك وحنانك ياربي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أبريل 2012)

قوينى يا رب.. مش قادرا بجد..


----------



## ++Narawas++ (29 أبريل 2012)

*
لتكن مشيئتك
*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2012)

بحبك يا يسوع


----------



## Bent el Massih (29 أبريل 2012)

*إلى متى يارب
 انا تعبت خلاص​*


----------



## marmora jesus (29 أبريل 2012)

ممكن تاخدني وتريحني بقي


----------



## marmora jesus (30 أبريل 2012)

ارجوك نفذلي طلبي
خلاص كده كتير


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لنعمتك وجودك فى حياتى 
شكرا لانك بتفتح عينيا 
ما أنت حبيبى يا الهى


----------



## bob (30 أبريل 2012)

*دبر الصالح
*


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

ارشدني


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 أبريل 2012)

تمجد يا يسوع المحبه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أبريل 2012)

شكرا يارب لانك خلتنى احضر التسبحة النهاردة واخد بركة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مايو 2012)

شكرا يارب على نعمتك
شكرا يارب لانك بتسمع صلاتى وانا مستحقش
شكرا انك انت الهى


----------



## bilseka (2 مايو 2012)

متشكر جدا جدا على التعزية اللي حاسس بيها متشكر يا احن اب


----------



## white.angel (2 مايو 2012)

*عايزه افرحك .. ساعدنى *​


----------



## bob (2 مايو 2012)

*ساعدني
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 مايو 2012)

خدني في حضنك يارب ضمني قوي
انا خايفه فارجوك طمئني


----------



## zezza (2 مايو 2012)

ساعدنى انفذ اتفاقنا


----------



## white.angel (2 مايو 2012)

*قد تكون اذاننا اثقل من سماع صوتك الحانى *
*ولكنك تظل تتحدث*
*فأنعم علينا وارهف سمعنا حتى نتجاوب مع همسك *
*وندخل معك فى حوار .. من القلب الى القلب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مايو 2012)

ايه يارب يسوع مش هتاخد نفسى اليك
انت عارف قد ايه اشتقت اليك
حياتنا دى حياة فانية وكل اللى فيها باطل وقبض الريح
انت شبعى وسرورى


----------



## Jane2 (2 مايو 2012)

يسوع اشعر بيدك تحيطنى وتطمئننى
شكرا لك ابى ان قبلتنى واسرتى ابناء لك بعد ان كنت فى الظلام مغمضة العينين والاذنين


----------



## joeseph.jesus (3 مايو 2012)

ساعدني في الثبات و ارشدني وخد بيدي ابي وربي يسوع


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (3 مايو 2012)

*ربي يسوع مازلت بإنتظارك لتخرج عائلتي من الظلام الذي يعيشون فيه إلى نورك..*
*واثق بك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مايو 2012)

يارب ثقتى فيك انت فقط 
انت ملجأى وحصنى فى يوم الضيق
أشكرك لأنك أنت الرجاء
لأنك أنت الحنان 
لأنك أنت أبويا
لأن حياتى من غيرك مكنتش تبقى حياة.
وشكرا عالهدية بجد فرحت قوى 
شكرا


----------



## the shepherd (5 مايو 2012)

مشتاقلك قوي يا رب


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2012)

أنا بمسك فيك للنهاية
أنا مصدق وعودك
انا بشكرك على كل البركات الروحية اللى اديتهانى النهاردة 
بحبك با الهى يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2012)

لن يسمعك احد جيداً ، كما يسمعك الله 
فكلمة يا رب ، 
تغنيك عن ألف كتف تسند رأسك إليه ​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (7 مايو 2012)

في حاجة اليك ياربي


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2012)

ارشدني يا يسوع


----------



## joeseph.jesus (7 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ارشدني يا يسوع



و انا مثلك صلي لي ايضا 

كنت عايز اعمل لك تقييم بس لايمكنني ذلك


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مايو 2012)

عارف يارب انا نفسى احضر التسبحة كل يوم 
انا بحس انك جنبى بحس باسماء القديسين لما بنقلهم يصلولنا
بحس بامى العدرا فرحانة 
بحس احاسيس ومشاعر حلوة قوى وانا معاك يارب
يارب نفسى اموت وانا فى بيتك
عيشنى معاك على طول يا يسوع
آميـــــــــن


----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2012)

كلما ضاقت علي الدنيا .. 
لجأت إليك فلم أجد حاجتي إلا عندك يا رب ​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 مايو 2012)

انا رميت كل حاجة عليك حتي التفكير
بطلت افكر في اي وكل حاجة لاني خلاص وصلت للمرحلة الاخيرة في التعب
عايزة ايدك هي اللي تحركني لاني بقيت مش عارفة اي حاجة


----------



## sparrow (8 مايو 2012)

يارب يسوع .....


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 مايو 2012)

lieber Gott.. ich brauch dich so dringend...brauch deine Armen... hebe mich...,weil ich schon auf  dem Boden bin......​


----------



## Samir poet (8 مايو 2012)

*اطلب يارب من اجل اسمك القدوس ان تقف معا اختى الحبيبة  احبوا اعدائكم وساعدها فى كل حاجة دى بنتك يارب وحافظ عليها يارب  وزهى حتة منك يارب
ويارب كون واقف معا اخواتى المتنصرين المسييحية 
سؤ ان كانو اولاد او بنات سعتهم يارب لجل اسمك القدوس
يبشرو بى اسمك القدوس لى ينالو اكليل الشاهادة اكليل الحياة الابدية 
اما انا يارب  فانى خاطى بكثرة ذونى  فاراجوكى يارب اوعدنى انك متنبيسنشى وتخليك واقف معايا معك لا اريد شياء على هذة الارض فا ارجو يارب لا تتركنى وحدى فى وسط الظلام
ابنك المحب سمير
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مايو 2012)

وسط اسود جائعة رأى دانيال ملاكك 
ووسط أتون النار ظهرت وسط الثلاثة فتية

 في كل ضيقة تتجلى لنراك 

*مرحبا بكل ضيقة مادمت تتجلى لي فلا أُبالي الضيقات*


----------



## كلدانية (8 مايو 2012)

الهي ... نَور قلبي المظلم .. 
اجعلهُ مليء بحبك  .. 
رغم الامهِ وجروحاتهِ 
تحولهُ يداك الى مكان يليق بعظمتك ..​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (8 مايو 2012)

ارشدني يارب


----------



## sparrow (8 مايو 2012)

يا يسوع ...


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 مايو 2012)

يارب انا ضاقت في وشي كل الابواب واتقفلت
لكن واثقه انك هتفتحلي الباب المناسب في الوقت المناسب
فارسل سلامك ليحل بداخلي واعطيني الصبر والتحمل 
والتغلب علي ما امر بيه تلك الفتره من مشاكل
فليس لي غيرك الجأ اليه واثق انه يعمل لاجلي
لذا احبك يا منقذي الحنون


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يارب انا ضاقت في وشي كل الابواب واتقفلت
> لكن واثقه انك هتفتحلي الباب المناسب في الوقت المناسب
> فارسل سلامك ليحل بداخلي واعطيني الصبر والتحمل
> والتغلب علي ما امر بيه تلك الفتره من مشاكل
> ...



وانا كمان :smil13:


----------



## joeseph.jesus (9 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يارب انا ضاقت في وشي كل الابواب واتقفلت
> لكن واثقه انك هتفتحلي الباب المناسب في الوقت المناسب
> فارسل سلامك ليحل بداخلي واعطيني الصبر والتحمل
> والتغلب علي ما امر بيه تلك الفتره من مشاكل
> ...



امين امين


----------



## sparrow (9 مايو 2012)

خلصت ياربي كل الرجاء والامل الي عندي
بقوا كلهم ياس واحباط
اديني شويه من عندك ممكن ؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (9 مايو 2012)

افتكرني يارب يسوع وباركني


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مايو 2012)

lieber  Vater bleib bei mir----


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مايو 2012)

مش انت هو هو امس واليوم والى الابد ؟؟؟؟


----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2012)

يارب .. اعطني أن أحبك ،
 فلا احب احداً اكثر منك 
علمني أن أحب صليبك
 و اكرس حياتي كلها لاجلك
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مايو 2012)

اتمجد بكره ارجوك يا الهى مع بنتك ماريا


----------



## joeseph.jesus (9 مايو 2012)

بسم الاب و الابم و الروح القدس اله واحد امين
ارشدني ربي يسوع و باركني


----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2012)

يا رب .. أنت رجائنا ،
 وأنت قوتنا وعليك اتكالنا ،
 فلا تتركنا ..
 فنحن بدونك حفنة تراب لا تصلح لشيء ..​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مايو 2012)

لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## marmora jesus (11 مايو 2012)

نفسي تعلمني اسلم حياتي ليك
انا اللي تاعبني بجد اني اوقات مش بتقبل ارادتك او مشيئتك لما افقد ناس غالية عليا
اه هو غصب عني لاني انسانة وليا مشاعر بس نفسي تعلمني اني اتقبل ارادتك بسلام وفرح
يارب اديني نعمة في عينيك


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مايو 2012)

تعبان اسندنى يا الهى


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مايو 2012)

:new9:


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مايو 2012)

ايه اللخبطة دى
انا مش فاهم حاجة يارب


----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2012)

يا رب .. إملأ قلبي بحبك .. 
وأشغل عقلي وكياني كله فيك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2012)

*انا بحبك اوووووووى​*


----------



## grges monir (11 مايو 2012)

لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2012)

*أعمل أيه ......؟؟؟ نور فكرى ....*


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (12 مايو 2012)

*بحبك جيدا ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (12 مايو 2012)

انت عارف اني خلاص مش عارفة استحمل
قلبي من كتر الهموم والجروح اللي فيه مش عارف يتقبل اي حد وبقي مش حاسس باي حاجة
محتاجة لشعاع نور حتي لو بسيط ينور الضلمة اللي عايشة فيها
ارجوك خلي الشيطان يرفع ايده من عليا لاني مش حمل تجارب خالص دلوقتي
لاني مش عندي قوة اقاومه بيها لان قوتي بستمدها منك وللاسف حاسة انك سيبتني لوحدي


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 مايو 2012)

قووووووووووووينى


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مايو 2012)

*النهارده وكل يوم هفضل اقول ماليش غيرك ..*


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 مايو 2012)

انا مش فاهمه


----------



## Samir poet (13 مايو 2012)

*عارفنى يارب طريقك وفهمنى سيبلك
ازرع فيا خوفك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مايو 2012)

انا مشوش الافكار 
ارشدنى مش عارف حاجة


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مايو 2012)

*اجذبنى اليك ..*


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 مايو 2012)

ارشدنى وقوينى


----------



## joeseph.jesus (13 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ارشدنى وقوينى



امين امين


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مايو 2012)

واثق انك سمعت صلاتى
واثق انك فاهم كل احساس ومشاعر جوايا
واثق فى محبتك يا الهى
واثق انك انت اللى قولتلى آمين آمين النهاردة
فشكرا ليك 
شكرا لجودك
مين انا يارب علشان تسمعنى وتهتم بيا
بحبك يارب خالص


----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2012)

انتهى هذا النهار الشاق المليء بالاوجاع والارهاق ...
 فها انا الآن اسلم كل شي في يديك يا الهي ... 
أحرسني من الشر ولتكن احلامي كلها عنك لا شي سواك ... ​


----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2012)

يا يســـــوع   ضــــع كــل طــــفل 
بـيـن يـديـــك واحمـــيـــهـــم


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مايو 2012)

صدقنى مش فارق بقى يارب
انا شرحتلك كل حاجة 
واثق فى محبتك 
انا بس محتاج تدينى هدوء وفهم اكتر
محتاج احس انك جنبى بجد زى ما متعود كل مرة 
من فضلك ماتسبنيش يا الهى يسوع
آمين


----------



## white.angel (16 مايو 2012)

*يمكن انا منفعش ابقى اى حاجة*
*بس انت تقدر تشكلنى .. *
*آهلنى لكى استحق ان اخدمك .. عايزه افرحك *
​


----------



## wele (16 مايو 2012)

انا ولا حاجه قبلك ولما حسيت بروحك حسيت بنفسي جيه تانى من بعد مميت


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مايو 2012)

تعبت اوى يارب


----------



## grges monir (16 مايو 2012)

محتاجك جنبى قوى الفترة دى


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مايو 2012)

مش قادره اتحمل


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 مايو 2012)

*اسرع وأعنى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مايو 2012)

أنا من ايدك دى لايدك دى يارب 
اثق فى محبتك 
محدش بيحبنى قدك
وانا بحبك قوى ياربى يسوع


----------



## Nemo (16 مايو 2012)

انا معاك فى اى حاجة 
ومستنيه عمل ايديك


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مايو 2012)

قوينى


----------



## PoNA ELLY (16 مايو 2012)

سامحني وبالعطف إشملني​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 مايو 2012)

*بشكرررررررررررك يا حبيبى انك دايما معايا *​


----------



## wele (16 مايو 2012)

بحبك ياربي يسوع لفيض كرمك وانا بين يداك وتبديلى من ظلمه عاتيه لنور متوهج اشكرك بأسم الثالوث شكرا تشتاق له القلوب الهائمه والمفتونه بحبك


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مايو 2012)

*عدلك ونورك ورحمتك .. مجدك وسلطانك وعظمتك .. ارتفاع جلالك ومهابتك .. لا يسعهم الكون كله . يا الله*​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 مايو 2012)

help me plz


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 مايو 2012)

*اشكرك على النعمه​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 مايو 2012)

اعمل ايه


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مايو 2012)

اقولك علي سر
محتاجة اعرف اذا كنت لسه بتحبني ولا خلاص فقدت فيا الامل ورفعت ايدك عني
انا عارفة اني بزعلك جامد طب انت بتسامحني ولا بتعاقبني
خليني ادوق حنانك
اكسفني بمحبتك وكرمك اللي انا مش استاهلهم


----------



## zezza (18 مايو 2012)

*ايمانى يا رب ضعيف ..قوينى ارجوك  *


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2012)

اختار انت 
مش هختار


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 مايو 2012)

سامحني لو رفضتك ... أو في مره عاندتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2012)

سامحنى يارب من فضلك


----------



## marmora jesus (18 مايو 2012)

عارف نفسي في ايه
تاخد جوه حضنك وتخبيني من الناس والدنيا بشرها
عايزة اسمعك واحسك وانت بتبعد عني كل شر وحزن او اي حاجة تمسني وتقولهم دي بنتي سيبوها
ارجوك يارب في كفك خبيني


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 مايو 2012)

تعبااااااانه


----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2012)

محتجالك جداا  يارب 
​


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2012)

قويني يا يسوع


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2012)

نفسى يارب افرح


----------



## wele (19 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> نفسى يارب افرح


 بفيش مره تجبرى بخاطرى وتقولى فرحانه


----------



## wele (19 مايو 2012)

بلاش تمسكى دماغك ياميرنا وانتى تفرحى


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مايو 2012)

ياللى بتمسح دمعتى
ياللى بتسمع صرختى


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 مايو 2012)

thank you


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (19 مايو 2012)

*يا رب اكتب لي ان اصلي في كنيسة قبل ان اموت
*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (19 مايو 2012)

محتاجلك يا بابا يسوع ف امتحان بكره
 ارجوك مد إيدك معايا


----------



## ارجوان (19 مايو 2012)

انا انسانه مليانه اخطاء وبحكي دائما لازم اتوب وبرجع اغلط من جديد وايماني ضعيف كثير وكل هاد عم بخليني انسانه هشة وضعيفة وبتمني من ربي يسوع المسيح اللي شايفني هلأ وانا متأكده من هاد الشي انه يشفيني ....  اشفيني ياربي واسكن جوا البي ...


----------



## mero_engel (19 مايو 2012)

يااارب مد ايدك واشفي كل مريض


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2012)

علمني قوة الاحتمال


----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2012)

يا يسوع إزرع المحبة في قلوبنا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2012)

*كن معى​*


----------



## marmora jesus (20 مايو 2012)

ارجوك فرح قلبي


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 مايو 2012)

دبرها يا يسوع


----------



## marmora jesus (20 مايو 2012)

تعرف يا بابا اذ فجأة بقيت احس اني مش زعلانة منك اكمنك سايبني لوحدي وسط وجعي ومشاكلي ورجعت احس اني بموت فيك
تفتكر انت اللي خليتني احس بكده علشان تهون عليا حزني ??


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مايو 2012)

*بحبك يا يسووووووووووووووووع*
*وحشتنى  بجد*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2012)

شكرا ليك يارب


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مايو 2012)

لتكن مشيئتك في حياتي
انا تعبت ومستنيه منك الاختيار
وانا واثقه انك هتعملي الصالح
فساعدني وسامحني انا الخاطئ


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 مايو 2012)

عــارف إنــك بتختــار الصالــح ليــا


----------



## wele (20 مايو 2012)

محتاجلك انا مقدرش ابعد عن رعايتك ربي يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مايو 2012)

ياللى بتمسح دمعتى
ياللى بتسمع صرختى

دايما معايا ياربى يسوع


----------



## wele (20 مايو 2012)

بفيش اجمل من معيتك انا من غيرك باضيع ياربي يسوع


----------



## wele (20 مايو 2012)

بفيش اجمل من حبك ياربي يسوع فهو يحيي الضلوع


----------



## wele (20 مايو 2012)

خليك معايا انا محتاجلك اوى ربي يسوع


----------



## wele (20 مايو 2012)

محستش بالنور الا لما صليت لربي يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مايو 2012)

دايما بتخبينى لما تهب الريح !


----------



## wele (20 مايو 2012)

دايما بتحميني وبتشفي قلبي الجريح


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مايو 2012)

سيدى المسيح يا مولاى 
أنت خلاصى وأنت مُنايا


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مايو 2012)

قدوس قدوس قدوس


----------



## wele (20 مايو 2012)

تعبت وعاوز علامه منك تحسسني بحبك


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 مايو 2012)

ساعدنى


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ساعدنى



وانا كمان 

ربنا يساعدنا


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 مايو 2012)

انت اللي شايف تعبنا يارب وهتجيب حقنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مايو 2012)

أنت الحضن الدافى


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مايو 2012)

كيف أنسى وعدك ؟
و كيف ألغى حبك ؟
وكيف أترك روحك وأضيع من بين يدك ؟
فأنت معــــى


----------



## wele (21 مايو 2012)

عاوزك دايما جنبي حبك بيحمينى


----------



## marmora jesus (21 مايو 2012)

اشفي قلوب المجروحين يارب ♥♥♥


----------



## ارجوان (21 مايو 2012)

عندي كلام كثير حابة احكيه بس لما ابلش اكتب بنسى كل اشي ...
سامحني يارب ع كل شي غلطته بحقك وبحق نفسي وعيلتي  سامحني


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 مايو 2012)

سامحني وبالعطف إشملني


----------



## marmora jesus (21 مايو 2012)

ارجوان قال:


> عندي كلام كثير حابة احكيه بس لما ابلش اكتب بنسى كل اشي ...
> سامحني يارب ع كل شي غلطته بحقك وبحق نفسي وعيلتي  سامحني



حبيبتي ربنا رب قلوب
يعني هو عارف وحاسس بكل كلمة جوه قلبك وجوه عقلك
يعني لو ساكتة هو سامع قلبك
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## wele (21 مايو 2012)

سامعنى ياربي وعارف انك هتجاوبنى


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 مايو 2012)

لتكن مشيئتك دايمااااااا


----------



## Critic (23 مايو 2012)

محتاج اقولك على اللى فيا واشكى ليك


----------



## سرجيوُس (23 مايو 2012)

اقول له
اريد الاقتراب منك اكتر فاكتر


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 مايو 2012)

قوينى وساعدنى يااااارب


----------



## joeseph.jesus (23 مايو 2012)

محتاجك جنبي و ترشدني


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مايو 2012)

غيرنى التغيير اللى انت عايزه يارب
آمين


----------



## ارجوان (23 مايو 2012)

لتكن مشيئتك ياربي لا مشيئتي


----------



## ارجوان (23 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> حبيبتي ربنا رب قلوب
> يعني هو عارف وحاسس بكل كلمة جوه قلبك وجوه عقلك
> يعني لو ساكتة هو سامع قلبك
> ربنا يفرح قلبك



شكرا كثير هذا الرد عزاني كثير وانشالله انه يكون سامعني وحاسس فيي لأني بحاجته


----------



## bob (23 مايو 2012)

*اذكر يا رب رئيس ارضنا عبدك
*


----------



## mero_engel (23 مايو 2012)

يارب انت وحدك بس قادر تتدخل


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مايو 2012)

متاكد مش هتسيبنى زى كل مرة

على فكرة يارب انت اغلى مافى حياتى


----------



## ارجوان (24 مايو 2012)

الشكر للرب دائما وابدا


----------



## bob (24 مايو 2012)

*واحشني اوي
*


----------



## mero_engel (24 مايو 2012)

انت تكمل ياارب


----------



## PoNA ELLY (25 مايو 2012)

انا محتاجلك جدااااااا يارب ارجوك ساعدني


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 مايو 2012)

شكرا يارب


----------



## ارجوان (25 مايو 2012)

انا بعتذر منك يا يسوع وبتمنى تسامحني لأني انسانه جاهلة بديني وما بعرف قديش اني بنعمه كبيرة انك خلقتني مسيحية والشكر الك دائما يا ربي


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2012)

*إلى متى يا رب تنسانى ...؟؟؟*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (25 مايو 2012)

عارف انك هتساعدني وتمد ايدك معايا ف امتحان بكره

رغم بعدي ورغم خطيتي نعمتك هتكمل رحلتي ​


----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2012)

ياااارب إنَزع الألَم مَنِ كلً مريضَ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مايو 2012)

بص يارب انا محتار خالص خالص خالص
ارشدنى 
مش عايز ارادتى ابدا عايز ارادتك يارب 

آمين


----------



## white.angel (25 مايو 2012)

*بابا حبيبى ... بليز تعالى معايا الامتحان بكره ... *
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مايو 2012)

*تـعــال  يــارب واهـديـنــى لملكــوتـك .. اشـغـلـنــى بسـمـائــك وقــديـسـيــك ..  قــرّب فـكــرك لـي وفـهـمـنـى آلـهـى مـا تـريــــد*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مايو 2012)

*يـــــــ♥ـــــاااااااارب أيـقــــــــــظـ كـــــــــــل مـنـــــــــــا عـلــــــــى فـرحــــــة لــــــم يـتـوقـــــعـهـا*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 مايو 2012)

يارب كمل اللي بداته 
انا عارفه انك اتدخلت ومديت ايدك لتنقذنا
ولكن رجائي انك تفتح عيونا لنري ذاك الخلاص
واجعل قلبي دائما يهتف ويرنم لك
احبك ياربي يا قوتي
فمهما كانت سقطتي قويه
فعند رجوعي اجدك تمد يداك وتقبلني


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 مايو 2012)

معلش :fun_oops:


----------



## sparrow (26 مايو 2012)

املانا سلام يا ملك السلام


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 مايو 2012)

لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## روزي86 (26 مايو 2012)

بحبك اوي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مايو 2012)

*عارفا يا رب انك مش هتسبنى رغم انى وحشه و دايمه واقعا فى الطين-- بس عارفا انك مش هتسبنى*


----------



## روزي86 (26 مايو 2012)

شكرا يا رب


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مايو 2012)

اقف مع كل اخواتى اللى بيمتحنوا


----------



## Critic (26 مايو 2012)

تعالى يا يسوع


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (27 مايو 2012)

*يارب لا تتركني وحدي في حزني *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مايو 2012)

اقف معانا كلنا يا يسوع وحل المشكله


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مايو 2012)

زعلان


----------



## Critic (27 مايو 2012)

اسمع صراخى


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (27 مايو 2012)

*محتاجك يا رب
*​


----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2012)

يارب فرح كل قلب حزين
استجيب كل دعوة مجروح 
ان تفتح كل ما هو مغلق 
ان تحقق امنية كل شخص
ان تغفر خطية كل خاطى

​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (27 مايو 2012)

يارب ساعدني ف امتحان بكره


----------



## wele (27 مايو 2012)

سامحني واحمينى من نفسى


----------



## joeseph.jesus (28 مايو 2012)

محتاج لك قوي


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مايو 2012)

إتفقنا


----------



## bob (28 مايو 2012)

*اسندني في ضعفي
*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (28 مايو 2012)

.ايها الرب يسوع المسيح ارحمني انا عبدك الخاطىء ...امين


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 مايو 2012)

اشكرك يارب


----------



## Critic (29 مايو 2012)

لا تتركنى وحدى


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 مايو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 مايو 2012)

*اشكرك يا حبيبى ياللى بتبعت تعزية سريعة دايما لقلبي *​


----------



## happy angel (30 مايو 2012)

*يارب يسوع المسيح ارحمني
يارب يسوع المسيح اعني *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مايو 2012)

لتكن رادتك لا ارادتى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 مايو 2012)

مفيش غيرك حاسس بإلى جوايا------ اعنى....


----------



## jajageorge (30 مايو 2012)

الهب قلبى بمحبتك


----------



## rimonda (30 مايو 2012)

يارب يسوع انت عالم بافكار وقلوب الكل انت اعمل الصالح لينا يارب لتكن مشيئتك لانها صالحة امين​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مايو 2012)

ارجوك حارب عني وساعدني اثبت فيك
انا ضعيفه يارب ومحتاجه اليك


----------



## bob (30 مايو 2012)

*اتصرف يا رب 
*


----------



## i do not know (30 مايو 2012)

انت تعلم..................


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 مايو 2012)

دبرها


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 مايو 2012)

يوحنا (1: 35-40) 
نلاحظ تلميذا يوحنا كيف تركا معلماهما عندما أشار المعمدان إلى يسوع المسيح قائلاً: 
هذا هو حمل الله 
ما لذي نلمسه من موقف يوحنا المعمذان؟ 
انه تواضع كلي وتمييز عميق إلى أن دوره قد انتهى، هيأ الطريق وأدى شهادة الحق لمن هو الطريق والحق والحياة. 
أما التلميذان اتخذا موقف يدل على نضج روحي خالي من أي تعلق عاطفي بمعلميهما مركزين على الهدف من تعليمهم ألا وهو الالتقاء بالمسيح المنتظر، واثقين بشهادة معلميهما. 
ينتبه يسوع وهما يتبعانه فيلتفت إليهما ويسألاهما : ماذا تريدان؟ 
ألا يعلم حقاً مبتغياهما! 
إنما يعلم جيداً ماذا يريدان لكنه يريد أن ينقي دوافعهما وذلك من خلال مواجهتهم لأنفسهم. 
هل نتبع المسيح حقاً لننال الخلاص ممجدين اسمه في كل مكان؟ 
أم نريد راحتنا ومصالحنا أو إثبات وجودنا؟ 
الغريب أن التلميذان يجيبان السؤال بسؤال (أين تقيم؟)، لأنهما لا يعرفان حقاً ما لذي يريدانه، لكن لهما رغبة صادقة في المغامرة والسعي حيث يقيم يسوع ليقتربا منه أكثر وأكثر. 
أجاباهما يسوع جوابا حدياً وحاسماً وببالغ الحكمة قائلاً " تعالا وانظرا " وهذا يعني؛ أختبر ثم قرر بكامل وعيك وبحرية تامة هل تتبعني أم لا ؟ 
أترى أين يقيم؟ 
مكان إقامته ليس مكانا محدداً ليشير إليه، إن محل إقامته هو مطلق غير خاضع لمقاييس الزمان والمكان فهو الرب يسوع يقيم في حضن الله ألآب أمس واليوم وغداً. 
نعم مكان إقامته يعني الدخول معه في علاقة منفردة ومتميزة، يعني حياة نعيشها معه وفيه وله، يعني اهتداء وولادة جديدة. 
وهذه الولادة تتطلب البحث والمثابرة والتخلي للوصول إلى الإقامة معه. 
هذا الوقت السعيد الذي يتوج باللقاء الأول مع يسوع له ذكرى عزيزة على القلب ومحفورة في الذاكرة، ولهذا يذكر الإنجيلي يوحنا " إنها كانت نحو الساعة الرابعة بعد الظهر ". 
التلميذان هما اندراوس اخو بطرس، والآخر هو يوحنا الحبيب كاتب الإنجيل الرابع.
:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:
وأنت تعلم يسوعنا ما فينا وليس غيرك يداوينا


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مايو 2012)

كن معايا يا عصايا وعكازى فى دنيايا
انت سندى


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مايو 2012)

ممكن اقولك يارب بحبك قوى حتى لو مضطرب قلبى جوايا 
اعتقد كدة هيبقى جواه سلام

*بحبك يا الهى يسوع*


----------



## i do not know (31 مايو 2012)

بجد نفسي تفرحني (((((((


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2012)

*يارب انت عارف احتياجات كل واحد فينا

الى متى يارب تنسانى *​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (1 يونيو 2012)

أنا بشكرك رغم كل اللي حصل وهفضل اشكرك دايماً


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 يونيو 2012)

*ساعدنا ياااااااارب*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 يونيو 2012)

ساعدنى


----------



## Jane2 (1 يونيو 2012)

كن صديقا للمسيح...لانه بيسمع شكوتك
   كن صديقا للمسيح.....لانه بيمسح دمعتك
      كن صديقا للمسيح ......لانه دايما بينصحك
         كن صديقا للمسيح ........لان حبه سر قوتك
            كن صديقا للمسيح........لان قربه بيفرحك
              كن صديقا للمسيح......لان مستحيل هيخزلك


----------



## jajageorge (1 يونيو 2012)

يارب توبنى فاتوب وانر عقلى بمعرفتك "وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته".


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يونيو 2012)

المس قلبي ... انا محتاجلك قوي


----------



## rimonda (1 يونيو 2012)

_ربي والهي ومخلصي يسوع اشكرك يارب على محبتك ونعمك الكثيرة واطلب منك ان تكن مشيئتك في حياتي يارب انت دبر كل الامور_ لانك انت تعرف ما هو افضل لحياتي اتكالي عليك وكلي ثقة فيك .


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يونيو 2012)

يالا متسبنيش انتظر يالا يالا


----------



## rimonda (1 يونيو 2012)

ان توانت فانتظرها فانها سوف تاتي اتيانا انا منتظراك يارب وبعرف انه كل الامور رح تكون احسن


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2012)

انت ابويا وصديقي


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (1 يونيو 2012)

*محتاج لك يا رب*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يونيو 2012)

*ساعدنى وقوينى ..*


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 يونيو 2012)

ساعدنى عشان اذاكر


----------



## i do not know (1 يونيو 2012)

يارب مد ايدك عشان بجد تعبانة وايام امتحانات  
شيل عن كل التعبانين يااااااااارب كل واحد باسمه وكل واحدة باسمها


----------



## PoNA ELLY (1 يونيو 2012)

معــــــــــــــــاك بحـــــــــــــــــس بحــــــــــــاجــــــــــــــــــــــه أكتـــــــــــــــــــــر م الكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام​


----------



## white.angel (1 يونيو 2012)

*لا اعرف نفسى بقدر ما تعرفنى*
*لا افهمنى بقدر ما تفهمنى*
*لا اثق بنفسى بقدر ما تثق في *
*لا اؤمن بنفسى رغم ايمانك بى *
*وعليه ,, اتصرف انت ياربى فيا *
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يونيو 2012)

انت عارف قلبى وعارف انك اجمل حاجة فيه يا الهى يسوع


----------



## كرسماس (1 يونيو 2012)

افتكر وعدك مبارك شعبى مصر


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 يونيو 2012)

متنسانيش ياربى


----------



## PoNA ELLY (2 يونيو 2012)

ونحن المدعويين بنعمتك إلي خدمتك ونحن غير مستحقين إقبلنا إليك ​


----------



## happy angel (2 يونيو 2012)

*لا تحجب وجهك عني وارحمني*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 يونيو 2012)

انا تعبانه


----------



## rimonda (2 يونيو 2012)

انا واثقه في وعودك يارب لولادك


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2012)

يارب عزى كل نفس حزينة


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 يونيو 2012)

اشكرك يا حبيبى


----------



## white.angel (2 يونيو 2012)

*حقيقى انت حلو اوى*
*ودايماً عندك الحل التالت :**
​


----------



## rimonda (2 يونيو 2012)

رجائي واتكالي عليك يا يسوع ربي ومخلصي


----------



## mero_engel (2 يونيو 2012)

ياررب انا  محتجالك


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يونيو 2012)

سامعة


----------



## wele (2 يونيو 2012)

ربي ومخلصي ارحم مصر وحل حبك عليها وارجعها لأصلها منقوشه في كف يسوع حبيبي


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يونيو 2012)

طب كنت اعمل ايه


----------



## اليعازر (3 يونيو 2012)

لا تطرحني من أمام وجهك ، وروحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني.


----------



## white.angel (3 يونيو 2012)

*صباح الخير ... مش هبدأ اليوم غير وانت معايا .. يلا تعالى *
​


----------



## jajageorge (3 يونيو 2012)

املاء قلبى بالكامل لاتجعل للعالم نصيب فيه انت شغلى الدائم مالى سواك ياسيدى


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (3 يونيو 2012)

*محتاجك يا رب*​


----------



## sparrow (3 يونيو 2012)

محتاجة شويه رجاء يارب


----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2012)

لا يستحيل شيء على الرب إلهك . . . 
يٌكوّن لك مخرج حيث لا منفذ ولا طريق​


----------



## Critic (3 يونيو 2012)

مش قادر اجيلك , تعالى انت


----------



## i do not know (3 يونيو 2012)

ساعات بحس اني مهما اشكرك مش كفاية .....وساعات تاني مهما اعاتبك مش كفاية .
متشكرة  بس .......


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يونيو 2012)

علمنى ازاى ارضيك يارب
علمنى ازاى احبك
علمنى مهتمش الدنيا تمشى ازاى مادام انت ماسك سفينة حياتى
علمنى اخدمك بامانة
علمنى ازاى امجد اسمك فى حياتى
علمنى ازاى اشكرك حتى لو مكنتش شاعر انى عايز اشكرك وقت عنادى 
علمنى اشتاق اليك
علمنى محبتى تكون عجيبة زى محبتك ارجوك يارب
علمنى اسامح وانسى زيك
علمنى اتمنى الافراح لغيرى زى ما انت بتحب كل اولادك يكونوا فرحانين
علمنى ابقى مشتاق اشوفك فى ضحكة طفل فى حضن ام فى حزم وشدية الأب
علمنى أسبحك وأمجدك من قلبى قبل لسانى
علمنى أحب عدوى ولو انى مش عندى الكلمة دى فى قاموس حياتى لان يارب اللى يعرفك ميعرفش يكره حد ودى من نعمتك وعمل روحك القدوس فينا
علمنى يكون صومى ليك يكون ذبيحة حب ليك 
عايز اختم كلامى معاك واقولك انت حبيبى يا الهى يسوع


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 يونيو 2012)

بشفاعه أم النور 
عديها علي خير يااارب 
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يونيو 2012)

ماتزعلش منى


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2012)

*
يارب ارحم شعبك ورعيتك ارحمنا يارب لاننا عليك اتكلنا*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يونيو 2012)

*يارب خدنى فى حضنك من االناس
انعدم من قلبها الرحمة مبقاش  فية احساس
*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (4 يونيو 2012)

أنا واثق انك هتكمل وهتتدخل ف الوقت المناسب​


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2012)

*اذا ســرت في وادي ظـل المـوت لا اخاف شـرا

لانـك انــت معـي عصــاك و عكـازك همـا يعزياننـي *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يونيو 2012)

انا مش عارفه


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> انا مش عارفه



*ارمى حمولك على الرب فهو يعولك*​


----------



## white.angel (4 يونيو 2012)

*انا محتاجالك *
*انت بتحبنى*
*وانا بحبك *
​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (4 يونيو 2012)

يارب كن معنا واحمينا من الاشرار


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 يونيو 2012)

طهرنى يا رب بلمستك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يونيو 2012)

*يلا نصلى كلنا من اجل بعض ولاجل ما نرجع كلنا ولاد للملك ومستحقين اننا نشيل اسمه القدوس ونكون قدوة لغيرنا

ليروا اعمالكم الصالحة فيمجدوا اباكم الذى فى السموات​*


----------



## the shepherd (4 يونيو 2012)

انا تعبان علي فكرة و المفروض انك عارف


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2012)

شكرا كتير يارب 
انا بحبك قوى


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2012)

يــارب .. دبــرهــا بــتــدابـيـرك و لا تـحـوجـنـا لـغـيـرك . ♥


----------



## نغم (4 يونيو 2012)

ارحمنى ياالله


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2012)

انت صالح يا الله


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يونيو 2012)

مش عايزه حد غيرك


----------



## the shepherd (5 يونيو 2012)

يجب ان اعترف اني عاجز عن الوصول اليك بدون مساعدتك .
 فارجوك كن لي الطريق و المرشد .​


----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2012)

*يا يسوع إنت النور بدربي ,والحب بقلبي , *

*وحدك بتعرف قدري آمين*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يونيو 2012)

*يا يسوع بجد مفيش فى كل الكون كلام يوصف شعورى*


----------



## white.angel (5 يونيو 2012)

*اجتذبه ليك بطريقتك ... بليز *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يونيو 2012)

*انت عشقى يا الهى يسوع*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يونيو 2012)

ادينى انت الكلام


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يونيو 2012)

شكراااااااااااا خالص :*


----------



## bilseka (6 يونيو 2012)

انا لك يا يسوع 
المجد والغنى والعظمة حولين كرسيك
وانت مستحق كل المجد


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يونيو 2012)

تعال يا يسوع 
تعالى ثبتنى فيك اكتر واكتر
تعالى مشاعرى كلها فى ايدك
تعالى نفض التراب اللى على قلبى 
علشان يبان جمال نبضاته من لمسة ايديك


----------



## PoNA ELLY (6 يونيو 2012)

يا يسوع دا كتير عليا ... الحب دا مش شويه
إحساسك أنت بيا ... إحساس فاق الحدود
كان مين ف الدنيا ديا ... هيقرب ادك ليا
يفهم كل اللي فيا ... ولا واحد ف الوجود​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2012)

كـــــيف احـــزن ويـــــــسوع مـــــعي​


----------



## Critic (7 يونيو 2012)

انا تعبت يا رب انت فين بقا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 يونيو 2012)

*قوينى فيك يا رب*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2012)

يارب انت عارف كل اللى جوايا
عايز ايدك يا الهى


----------



## ++Narawas++ (7 يونيو 2012)

*أنا أحتاجك جدا وأثق بأنك لن تخذلني أبدا*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2012)

ابتسامتك جميلة قوى يا حبيبى يسوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يونيو 2012)

ارجوك يا سيدي 
انزع من داخلي تلك الالام
فلم اعد اتحمل اكثر من ذلك
ارجوك ياربي ساعدني
 اتخطي كل التجارب التي امر بها الان
فليس لي غيرك يعلم بما يسكن قلبي


----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2012)

يا يسوع 
بصليبك المقدس نجني من كل أذى† 

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يونيو 2012)

أنا مش عارفه اقول ايه
بس شكررا ياأحن أب


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 يونيو 2012)

أنت اللي بتحوش الخطر ... وتلين القلب الحجر
وأنا فيا داء كل البشر ... إبرئني دا دوايا ف إيديك​


----------



## happy angel (8 يونيو 2012)

*يارب ارفع عنا التجارب وان سمحت بيها ارسل لينا تعزياتك*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 يونيو 2012)

اقف معايا فى الامتحانات انا خايفه


----------



## jajageorge (8 يونيو 2012)

الاهى الحبيب لاتتركنا فى الطريق لانه طريق وعر وكله فخاخ مالنا سواك ياسيدى


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يونيو 2012)

وحدك من يستطيع ان ينقذاولاده من حيل عدو الخير
الذي يطرح شباكه عليهم ليسقطهم فيها
فكن معانا نحن الخطاه ولا تتركنا
فليس لنا اخر ندعوه لينقذنا


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 يونيو 2012)

_*ياربي ياللي اتوليتهم ... بالنعمه وغيرت حياتهم*_
_*هما وكتير جدا غيرهم ... تحريرهم تم وتبريرهم *_
_*ارجوك ارجوك إتولاني ... حولني إلي إنسان تاني*_
_*ياربي ياللي اتوليتهم ... بالنعمه وغيرت حياتهم*_​


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (8 يونيو 2012)

*محتاجك يا رب زي كل يوم
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يونيو 2012)

انا عمالة اقولك يارب لكن مش سمعاك بتقولى حاجة


----------



## zezza (8 يونيو 2012)

*كالعادة يا رب وقعت تانى و خنت الوعد 
قوينى بقى ارجوك ...انقذنى من نفسى *


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يونيو 2012)

ميرسى يا حبيببببببببى
عقبال بقى الباقى


----------



## jajageorge (9 يونيو 2012)

ياألاهى وحبيبىوفق ابنى فى اتحانه هو وكل الى فى الثانوية العامة(
"صلاة المتواضع تنفذ الغيوم،

ولا تستقر حتى تصِل، 

ولا تنصرف حتى يفتقد العلي ويحكم بعدل ويجري القضاء"

(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 35: 21))


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يونيو 2012)

ان لم تمد يدك معى فباطلا هو عملى


----------



## روزي86 (9 يونيو 2012)

خليك دايما معايا يا يسوع


----------



## PoNA ELLY (9 يونيو 2012)

كرحمتك يارب وليس كخطايانا​


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2012)

شكرا ليك علي كل الاحوال


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يونيو 2012)

اشكرك يارب لانك بتسمع صلاتى وانا مستحقش ابدا محبتك وحنانك
انت حبيبى يا الهى


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2012)

اصبحت دائما اشعر بوجودك في حياتي 

ودائما اجد عندك رد لجميع تساؤلاتي


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

ارجوك كمل معايا لو ضعفت قويني
وان سقطت مد يداك اقمني وارفعني
فانت تعلم اني احبك فلا تتركني


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2012)

يا يسووووووووووع


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يونيو 2012)

معاك بحس يارب بحاجة أكتر من الكلام !


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

انا بشكرك بجد  رغم كل حاجة وحشة عملتها وبعملها الا انك واقف جنبي وبتستندني
بشكرك انك موجود معايا وبتساعدني اخرج من اي ازمة امر بيها  بجد انت هونت عليا كتير
اشكرك علي الاحساس اللي انا حاسة بيه دلوقتي لانه اكبر دليل انك مش سايبني لوحدي
خليك دايما باصص لقلبي مش لافعالي علشان تفضل جنبي وتنقذني


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يونيو 2012)

بابا يسوع أنت فعلا لازم تتحب !


----------



## jajageorge (10 يونيو 2012)

خفف حملى يارب واهدنى الى ملكوتك


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

بابا يسوووووووووووووووووووع


----------



## PoNA ELLY (10 يونيو 2012)

يــا معينــي طــول سنينـــي ... مهمــا وجعــي يـزيــد أنينــي
 ولمــا شــري يكــون مـاليني ... أو يقـــــرب منـــــي خــــــوف
 أنــت تـاخــد ضعفــي تــرفـع ... قلبــي ليــك وبكــايــا تسمـع
 ولمــا أصلــي عنيـــا تـدمــع ... وقلبــي يقــوي علـي الظروف​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

تعبان قوي و محتاجك


----------



## نغم (10 يونيو 2012)

كون معى دائما وابدا قوينى ياالله


----------



## the shepherd (10 يونيو 2012)

نعم اطفأت خطيتي كل اشواقي اليك . لكني اتمني ان تتحنن علي و تعيد اشعال نار حبك بداخلي .​


----------



## SamirAzar (10 يونيو 2012)

نحن بحاجة إلى حكمتك ووداعتك...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يونيو 2012)

محتجالك أووووووي:94:​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2012)

مهما كانت الطريق صعبة و مظلمة 
ساصل الى † ملكوت السماوات † 
وانت ستكون ملجئي الوحيد يــا يسوع الحياة​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يونيو 2012)

فى قمة توترى يارب

خليك معايا يارب 
ارجوك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يونيو 2012)

ممكن تسلملي علي ماما العدرا
وتقولها أن بحبها :Throbbing_Heart:مووووووووووت:Throbbing_Heart:
:94:
​


----------



## soul & life (11 يونيو 2012)

* اتوسل اليك واطلب منك انتقترب منى وتلمس قلبى بيمينك .... امين*


----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2012)

احبك يا ربي من كل قلبى
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (12 يونيو 2012)

فرجائي فيك يارب أكبر من السماء والأرض​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جدااااااااا
والحاجه ديه بقى خلاص بقيت مش عايزه عادى


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2012)

علمنى ازاى افرح قلبك يا الهى آمين


----------



## jajageorge (12 يونيو 2012)

مين احن منك التجىء اليه وفى كل ضيقى وتعبى اتكل عليه- يا قاضى الأرامل يا ابو الأيتام. حلال المشاكل صانع السلام


----------



## mero_engel (12 يونيو 2012)

انا ماليش غيرك


----------



## joeseph.jesus (12 يونيو 2012)

شكرا بابا يسوع انك خلتني من ابناءك


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2012)

انت جميل قوى يارب


----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يونيو 2012)

ساعدنى ارجووووك


----------



## joeseph.jesus (13 يونيو 2012)

محتاجك تقف جنبي


----------



## i do not know (13 يونيو 2012)

متشكرة انك عرفتني انك لازم تبقي اول واحد واول حاجة بس ياريت كمان تعلمنهالي


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يونيو 2012)

مش عارف اقولك ايه بجد


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2012)

*يارب لا تحجب وجهك عنى ولا تنبذ بغضب عبدك كن لى معينا ولا تخذلنى ولا ترفضنى يا الله مخلصى.... امين*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (13 يونيو 2012)

عايزك جنبي قوي يا يسوع


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يونيو 2012)

اديني نعمة في عينيك يا يسوع


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يونيو 2012)

حبيبى ♥


----------



## bob (13 يونيو 2012)

*مستني ردك
*


----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2012)

*قوي ضعفي ولتكن أذناك مصغيتين الى صوت تضرعي *​


----------



## jajageorge (14 يونيو 2012)

امللأ قلبى بالكامل لاتجعل شىء بجوارك احعلنى ارى كل العالم من خلالك انت لى الواحد وانت الكل


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يونيو 2012)

انا زعلانه


----------



## SamirAzar (14 يونيو 2012)

يا رب لماذا يكتفي الناس بقراءة الإنجيل دون العمل به...؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 يونيو 2012)

*متسبنيش يا رب*


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (14 يونيو 2012)

يايسوووع قربنى منك نفسى اقعد فى حضنك وانسى شهوات العالم


----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2012)

إلهي إني احبك وشوقي 
هو أن تزداد محبتي لك على الدوام

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يونيو 2012)

محتاجاك اوووى


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يونيو 2012)

بحبك يا احن اب لي


----------



## روزي86 (15 يونيو 2012)

مبسوطة اوي يارب


----------



## jesus_heart (15 يونيو 2012)

*للاشتراك فى خدمه الرسائل الدينيه اشترك معنا الان وكل يوم هتوصلك رساله
 ابعت follow smsjesus
 لو انت موبينيل ابعتها ع الرقم ده 2222
 لو انت فودافون ابعتها ع الرقم ده 4040*


----------



## mero_engel (15 يونيو 2012)

ليه كل دا


----------



## i do not know (15 يونيو 2012)

نفسي اتعلم اتكلم معاك عشان متاكده انه جاية ايام صعبة عليا ومن غيرك هضيع:36_19_5:


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يونيو 2012)

لا تغلق باب بيعتك في وجهي ياربي
انا عشمان في رحمتك تغفر ليا ذنبي


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يونيو 2012)




----------



## watergold (15 يونيو 2012)

*هذا الموضوع ذكرني بقصة تقول : في يوم من الايام زارت عائلة عائلة اخرى ففي وقت الطعام طلب الاب من ابنه ان يصلي فقال الابن : يا رب لماذا جعلت هؤلاء يزروننا في هذا اليوم :t33::1286B2~161:

و ما اقوله للرب : 

ان توفقني ان اقضي حياتي كلها من اجلك و لا اريد شيئ من هذا العالم سوى محبتك *
​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2012)

انا مش مرتاحة
ارجوك ريحني


----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2012)

يارب خلي يومي قبل يوم اي حد غالي عليا


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يونيو 2012)

مد ايدك يارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يونيو 2012)

تيب خلاص


----------



## SALVATION (16 يونيو 2012)

مش انا يارب اللى بدور عليه​


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (16 يونيو 2012)

*محتاجك يا رب
*​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2012)

يا رب اشفي كل مريض ,
 اعتني بكل يتيم ,
 ساعد كل فقير , بارك كل بيت

اميييين​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 يونيو 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> يا رب اشفي كل مريض ,
> اعتني بكل يتيم ,
> ساعد كل فقير , بارك كل بيت
> 
> اميييين​



امين امين


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2012)

اعطيتني ان اكون خادما لك
فساعدني واسندني لاكون قد المسئوليه بارشادك سيدي
وقودني في طريقك ولا تتركني


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 يونيو 2012)

ليه بس كده


----------



## jajageorge (17 يونيو 2012)

*الــــيــــــوم ارمى كـــل آمـــــور حــيـاتــى وهـــمـــومــى وأثـــقـــالــى

بــيـــن يــديــك لأنـك آمـــــيــــن وعادل فــى كــل وعــودك لــى. *


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2012)

الله رتب الخير لمصر


----------



## the shepherd (17 يونيو 2012)

ارجوك . و لو بالقوة فقط اجعلني اسير في الطريق نحوك و لا تدعني انظر مرة اخر الي الوراء كما افعل دوماً .​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2012)

مش مشكلة المهم تكون انت يارب مبسوط


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يونيو 2012)

اكيد انت ليك حكمه فى كده مهما كانت النتيجه


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2012)

انا واثق فيك


----------



## mero_engel (17 يونيو 2012)

هقدر بيك اعدي كل الصعاب


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2012)

هو انا عملت ايه في نفسي ياربي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجوك حوش عني لاني اتخنقت بجد


----------



## i do not know (17 يونيو 2012)

انا اااااااااااااااااااااااااسفة بس مش عااااااااارفة


----------



## i do not know (17 يونيو 2012)

استرهاااااااااااااااااا يارب :94:


----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2012)

ربي
اني في اشد الحاجة اليك 
فلا تتركني كما تركوني​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2012)

يا رب---عديها على خير


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2012)

يارب مد يداك وانقذ شعبك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 يونيو 2012)

تعرف انى حتى الصلاة مش قادرة اصليها ولا عارفة
ممكن تتصرف عشان انا تعبانة


----------



## zezza (17 يونيو 2012)

*يلا بقى يا رب و رينا قوة الصلاة 
و رينا وعدك بالخير لمصر و اهلها
و لتكن مشيئتك اولا و اخيرا لكن كرحمتك و ليس كخطايانا
*


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (18 يونيو 2012)

*ارجوك ساعدنى انا محتاج لك*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

لسه جوايا امل نسبته ضئيله لكنه موجود
ارجوك غير الاوضاع واختارالصالح


----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2012)

الحياة بلا مسيح ... موت واضح وصريح
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يونيو 2012)

يارب اسمع طلبات الملاك ميخائيل عنا
انا بحب الملاك ميخائيل قوى
وبحبك انت يارب اكتر


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 يونيو 2012)

محتجالك اووووووي يارب ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يونيو 2012)

قوينى قوينى قوينى


----------



## white.angel (19 يونيو 2012)

*هفضل مستنياك تيجى ... مش ورايا حاجة ... غير انى استناك *
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يونيو 2012)

ماليش غيرك


----------



## روزي86 (19 يونيو 2012)

شكرا يارب


----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2012)

*أنــــر لـــي طـريـــقـــي يــا يــســوع*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2012)

ادينى نعمة من عندك ياربى يسوع


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 يونيو 2012)

بحبك اوووي يارب

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يونيو 2012)

محتجالك اوى يارب


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

*https://www.facebook.com/#

*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يونيو 2012)

بحبك يا الهى


----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2012)

يا يسوع المسيح كن معي ومع الجميع 
في كل لحظة من حيانتا لانك الوحيد 
الذي تقويني وتقودني للطريق الصحيح
​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 يونيو 2012)

محتاجك قوي جنبي


----------



## rimonda (20 يونيو 2012)

محتاجتك كتيرررررررررررررر يا ربي ما ليا

 غيرك معين


----------



## raffy (20 يونيو 2012)

شكرااااااا يا الهى القدير )))))))


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يونيو 2012)

مش عارفه اقول ايه بس
انا بحبك أووووووووي
​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2012)

*يـارب .. كـثيــر من السـاقطـين يريــدون القيـام ولكنهـم لا يستطيعــون*
*  اقـمـهـــم يـــارب وعـــزيــهـــــم .. أعمــل فيهــم يــارب والــذين  ليــس لـــهم أحــــد يـذكــرهــم ، أذكـرهـم يــــا رب وأعطيهـــم  المعـــونـــــة*​


----------



## sparrow (21 يونيو 2012)

يارب يسوع


----------



## white.angel (21 يونيو 2012)

*بيقولوا ان انهارده عيد الاب*
*كل سنه وانت طيب *
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2012)

اسندنى يا الله


----------



## mero_engel (21 يونيو 2012)

خليك معايا


----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2012)

نجيني من كل خطية مميته يا يسوع

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يونيو 2012)

*من فضلك يارب فرح قلب كل اصحابي*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يونيو 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2012)

ياللى الحزن معاك ودّاعنى


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2012)

*رحمتك بتساع كل عيوبي.....، رحمتك دايمه للابد 
  +
 +
 +
 +
 +
 اشكرك*​


----------



## ++Narawas++ (21 يونيو 2012)

*أشكرك يا ربنا العظيم كما أشكركم يا خدام الرب*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2012)

*إلهـــي  تعـــال سريعـــــاً وضـــع حـــداً لألآمــــي الخفيـــــة ... أنت  وحــــدك القــــادر أن تشفــــي أوجــــاعي ... أنــت وحــــدك الــــذي  تستطيــــع أن تزيــــل أحــــزان قلبــــي .. ومخـــــاوف نفســـــي ..  أميـــــن يــــارب تعــــــالى سريعــــــاً*​


----------



## happy angel (22 يونيو 2012)

*لاتخافوا .. قفوا وانظروا خلاص الرب الذى يصنعه لكم اليوم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2012)

شكرا يارب على الرسالة بجد حبيبى انت يا يسوع


----------



## white.angel (22 يونيو 2012)

*كما لا يهدأ الطفل الا على صدر امه *
*حيث هذا النبض الذى اعتاد سماعه عندما كان فى احشائها .. *
*لا يطمن قلبى الا على صدرك .. فلا تخرجنى من حضنك ..!!!
** فلقد احببتك بكل ما املك .. بكل عواطفى ومشاعرى واختيارى .. *
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يونيو 2012)

ارجوك قويني


----------



## happy angel (22 يونيو 2012)

*+ والله يستطيع أن يفتح جميع الأبواب المغلقة


+ انتظر الرب فى فرح وثقة وتأكد تماماً إن الله لا يمكن أن ينساك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2012)

*فليشكرك قلبي ولساني ولتقل كل عظامي من مثلك يا رب؟ 
 لتقل، هي أما أنت فاجبني وقل لنفسي "خلاصك، أنا هو"
القديس أغسطينوس*​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (23 يونيو 2012)

يا رب ساعدني انا مش قادر اتحمل
ساعدني ارجوك خفف ألمي
و مسني بيديك و خلصني
انا اضعف من ان احيا بدون قربك 
ادخل في قلبي و خلصني
خلصني من خطاياي 
اغسل قلبي بيدك ليبقى حيا بحبك وحدك


----------



## raffy (23 يونيو 2012)

تعبانة ومحتاجالك جمبى 
ارجوك يارب ساعدنى


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2012)

مقدرشى اعيش من غيرك يا يسوع


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2012)

*يا رب .. *

*  من سمائك تنظر إلينا ،*
*  تراقبنا ، تهتم بنا ، تغفر لنا ، تعطينا بدون حساب ،*
*  تعرف ما في قلوبنا وحاضر دائماً للمعونة*
* ... فيا رب محبتك كبيرة ، وحنانك عظيم ،*
*  ونحن لا نستحق كل هذه النعم*
*  فيا أبانا القدوس ..*
*  اجعلنا قادرين أن نفهم كل هذه المحبة وهذا الحنان ..*
*  لنمجد اسمك القدوس من الأن وإلى الأبد ، أمين *​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2012)

*




*


 *إلهي الحبيب ...*

*  علمني لغة الصلاة المستجابة*

*  ليسند صوت قلبي كلمات فمي*
* ... *
*  فلا تتحول صلواتي إلى ضجيج تزعج السماء*​


----------



## zezza (23 يونيو 2012)

*يا رب بدد مشورة الاشرار كما بددت مشورة اخيتوفل*


----------



## grges monir (23 يونيو 2012)

اتصرف انت يا رب


----------



## mero_engel (23 يونيو 2012)

يااااااااااااارب خليك معانا


----------



## كرستينا كركر (23 يونيو 2012)

*تعبااااااااااااااااااااااانه *
​*انا عارفه انك معايا يا يسوع بس محتاجه تعزينى وتصبرنى وتسندنى*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يونيو 2012)

أتصرف أنت  يابابا يسوع ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يونيو 2012)

تعبانه يا رب--- اعنى---


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2012)

دبر الصالح يارب


----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2012)

بنحبك يا يسوع ان كانت عقوبات الابديه 
مخيفه،فان الامر بيدينا ،فحتى فى هذه اللحظه 
،ما زال بايدينا ان نقرر مصيرنا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2012)

انت الاله اللي قلت 
 لن اخزي منتظرياااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

*لا يهمني من يحكم في الأرض .... طالما يسوع هو من يحكم الكون*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

*يارب عـــــــــــزى كل نفس حزينه*

*  اشفــــــــــــــــى كل نفس مريضه*

*  قــــــــــــــــــــوى كل نفس ضعيفه*
* ... *
*  أعـــــــــــــــــــــن كل نفس فى شده أو ضيق*

*  لأننا ليس لنا معين فى شدائدنا وضيقاتنا سواك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2012)

أنا بحب مصر قوووووووووووووى يارب

حافظ عليها ودبر انت الصالح ليها

آمين


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2012)

اتكلم انت يارب


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 يونيو 2012)

اكيد ليك حكمه في كده


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2012)

المر اللى تختاره يارب لينا احلى من العسل اللى نختاره لنفسنا


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2012)

انت اخترت فقود شعبك واسندهم


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يونيو 2012)

انا واثقة فيك


----------



## zezza (24 يونيو 2012)

*طب يا رب اخترت لينا المر و احنا عايزين العسل .... فلتكن مشيئتك 
لكن ساعدنا لفهم مشيئتك . احنا مش فاهمين اعن ضعف ايمانا و ارحمنا 
استجب لصلواتنا و دموعنا *


----------



## jajageorge (24 يونيو 2012)

يارب اليوم وبعد نتيجة الانتخاب سمحت للاعداء بالقائنا فى جب الاسود ولاكننا واثقون فى يدك القوية


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2012)

اصبحنا وسط اسود
فاجعلنا يا الهي كدانيال وسطهم


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2012)

يارب ازرع الفرحة في قلب كل فقير .... 
يارب امسح احزان اليتامي والمحرومين
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2012)

*جدد وجه الأرض و عيد فيا زراعة نبت جديد*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يونيو 2012)

ياااااااااااااااارب ......​


----------



## mera22 (25 يونيو 2012)

*كون معانا ومتسبناش ابدا وخلينا ماسكين فيك وواثقين ان انت اله المحال​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يونيو 2012)

المس قلوبنا وامنحنا السلام وسط الاشواك
خلينا نثق ونؤمن بانك قادرولا اله اخر سواك
يستطيع ان يخلصنا من افواه الاسود غيرك
فانت وحدك من يقول للشئ كن فيكون


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2012)

بارك رئيس بلادنا واعطيه حكمة وتكلم يارب بالسلام فى قلبه من اجلنا

آمين


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2012)

*يارب*

*  عرفت ما احتاج فأعطيتني*

*  واعطيت ما احتاج فعرفتك*
* ... *
*  فلأنك اله اعطيت بدون ان تأخذ*

*  ولأني بشر احتجت ان آخذ حتى اعرف*

*  بحكمة الهية عرفت ما عجز غيرك ان يعرفه*

*  وبحب عظيم اعطيت مالم يستطع احد ان يعطه*

*  فبكل ثقة وشوق ومحبة ولهفة وايمان*

*  احتاج ان اعرفك اكثر...*

*  فساعدني يارب...آمين*​


----------



## happy angel (25 يونيو 2012)

*لست تعلم أنت الآن ما أنا صانع.لكنك ستفهم فيما بعد (يوحنا 13:7) امين يا ربى يسوع المسيح.*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2012)

*ارجــــــــوك يارب أنزع عني يارب كل كآبة، كل ضيق، كل ملل، وكل حزن ويأس*

*  أعني في ضيقاتي، وأمسكني بيمينك، وقود خطواتي*​


----------



## sparrow (25 يونيو 2012)

يارب يسوع الصبر من عندك


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2012)

مقدرش اعيش من غيرك
مقدرش اتمنى ولا احلم من غيرك
واثق ثقة فيك اكتر من ثقتى بنفسى يا الله
بحبك خاااااااااااااالص
شكرا على كل حاجة
ياربى يسوع بارك فى بابا وماما وفرح قلبهم معايا امين


----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2012)

انت عارف بكل شيء يا رب 
​


----------



## mero_engel (25 يونيو 2012)

بابا انا تعبان


----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2012)

أشكرك يايسوعي لأنك كنت معي 
خلال الأوقات الصعبة التي مررت بها
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يونيو 2012)

ارحمنى يا الله كعظيم رحمتك


----------



## ارجوان (26 يونيو 2012)

ارحمني وسامحني واغفر لي وسكن قلبي يا يسوع يا حبيبي


----------



## mera22 (26 يونيو 2012)

*كون مع اختي في الامتحانات يارب عشان تدخل الكليه اللي بتتمناها وفرح قلب ماما امين​*


----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2012)

يا رب لا تدخلنا في التجارب آمين
​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2012)

يارب اسعــد كل قلــب حـــزين ....
 استــجيب لكل دعـوة مــجروح
و افــتح كــل ما هو مغـــلق ... 
وحقــق امنـــية كل شخص ..
 واغــفر
خطـــية كل خاطــئ آمين​


----------



## bob (27 يونيو 2012)

*سهلها
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2012)

متسبنيش ارجوك يارب


----------



## PoNA ELLY (27 يونيو 2012)

سامحني وبالعطف اشملني​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يونيو 2012)

محتاجلك كتير


​


----------



## i do not know (27 يونيو 2012)

اعيش حائرة بين وعدك ومشيئتك ايهما ستحقق؟؟؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2012)

مش مبسوط انا باى حاجة
سامحنى


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (28 يونيو 2012)

يارب اعبر بينا من الفخاخ المنصوبة لنا فى الطريق وافتح لنا باب الملكوت


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (28 يونيو 2012)

اغسل قلوبنا من كل هم وغم ووهم 
انت حبنا و حياتنا انت ملكنا الذي لا يفني
لا تجعل الشك يتملكنا لا تترك للحزن اثرا في قلوبنا
المجد لك يا يسوع


----------



## mero_engel (28 يونيو 2012)

خليك معايا


----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2012)

اشكرك يا يسوع
 لانك موجود دائما لمساعدتي 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2012)

*ارحمني من كل فكر يستحوذ على نفسي ويبعدني عنك يا الله ♥*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لانك فوقتني


----------



## jajageorge (28 يونيو 2012)

اعـطـــــنـي يــــارب ان احـــــبـك
من كل قلبى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يونيو 2012)

عندما لا استطيع ان اتكلم عن ثقل همومي ارفع عيني 
الي السماء وبصمتي اتحدث اليك وحدك 
​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يونيو 2012)

*يارب محتاج لمسة روحك تغيرنى*
*تغير كل حاجة فيها*
*فكرى مشاعرى *
*همومى مشاكلى كل حاجة فيا *
*املكها انت يارب*
​


----------



## روزي86 (29 يونيو 2012)

*اسمع يا الله صراخي، واصغ إلى صلاتي*
*  من أقصى الأرض أدعوك إذا غشي على قلبي. إلى صخرة أرفع مني تهديني*
*  لأنك كنت ملجأ لي، برج قوة من وجه العدو*
*  لأسكنن في مسكنك إلى الدهور. أحتمي بستر جناحيك. سلاه*
*  لأنك أنت يا الله استمعت نذوري. أعطيت ميراث خائفي اسمك*
*  إلى أيام الملك تضيف أياما. سنينه كدور فدور*
*  يجلس قدام الله إلى الدهر. اجعل رحمة وحقا يحفظانه*
*  هكذا أرنم لاسمك إلى الأبد، لوفاء نذوري يوما فيوما*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2012)

ضـعـيــف أنــا يــارب لـكـنـى أخـتـــرت أن أطــرح ضـعـفـى أمــامــك لـتـعـطـيـنـى قــوتـــك !!


----------



## mero_engel (29 يونيو 2012)

ارحمني يارب


----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/#يا رب .. 
أنت هو اليد الخفية في حياتنا ، التي تحفظنا وتحمينا ​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يونيو 2012)

يارب يا تريحينى وتاخدينى فى حضنك يا تمحينى من على وجة الارض والجحيم
وياريتك مكنتش خلقتنى من اصلو


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2012)

علمنـا يـارب اننـا نشـوف كـل امـور حيـاتنـا بعينـك أنـت

 مـش بعينينـا احنـا , كـى تسيـر حيـاتنـا حسـب مشيئتـك


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2012)

ربّــي أنــا فــي قـمــة ضـعـفــي وفــي عــزّ احـتـيـاجــي إلـيــك ........ فـكــن مـعــي


----------



## روزي86 (1 يوليو 2012)

*يــا رب أنــا أثـــق فــى تــدبـيـــرك وحـكـمـتـــك*

*  حـتــى لـــو لـــم أفــهــم الآن لـكـنــى سـأفـهــم فـيـمــا بـعـــد*​


----------



## i do not know (1 يوليو 2012)

انات قلبي وجراحة انت تدركها جيدا ولا سواك يعلمها كل نظرة يأس واحباط انت فاحصها 
حين لا يبقي لي سوي التنهد اقبله عندك ذبيحة شكر وساعدني كي لا اخور منك ف الطريق


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

إلمسنى يآ رب بيديكـ فأكتمل

*.،*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2012)

*سيدى .... ماذا على أن أفعل مع من يبغضنى ...... بلا سبب ؟؟؟*


----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2012)

يـــارب اسعــد كل قلــب حـــزين ....
 استــجب لكل دعـوة مــجروح
و افــتح كــل ما هو مغـــلق ...
 وحقــق امنـــية كل شخص .. واغــفر

خطـــية كل خاطــئ آمين​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2012)

بتسمعنى وانا مستحقش
بتحبنى وانا مستحقش
بتغفر وانا مستحقش
بحبك وحبك دة كتير عليا
ما انا مستهلشى


----------



## روزي86 (2 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يوليو 2012)

شكرا على كل حاجة


----------



## white.angel (2 يوليو 2012)

*حبك ياربى لي صعب علي أشرحه*
*مين اللى يحب واحد بيخونه ويجرحه  .........*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يوليو 2012)

*انا مش محتاجه اى حاجه من اى حد *

*  ♥ محتجالك يارب ♥*​


----------



## zezza (2 يوليو 2012)

*نفسى احس انك سامعنى ..محتاجة افضفضلك يا يسوع بس المهم ترد عليا و تسمعنى *


----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2012)




----------



## Critic (2 يوليو 2012)

مش عارف اقولك ايه
اكيد انت حاسس بيا


----------



## bob (2 يوليو 2012)

*يا رب انت عارف حيرتي 
قولي اين الطريق
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 يوليو 2012)

واثقه انك بتعمل فيا وبيا
حتي لو انا مش شايفه دا
لانك بتحبني


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يوليو 2012)

شجعنى يارب ارجوك
صدقنى نفسى اعمل كتير بس شجعنى ارجوك

آمين


----------



## tina mmm (3 يوليو 2012)

مع انك ياربى مالك قلبى لكن ليك كل شوقى محتاجك ربى زود فيا حبك علشان فى نهايتى اجيلك 
​


----------



## mero_engel (3 يوليو 2012)

معاك  هعيش ميهمنيش


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2012)

يا من تسبحك كافة المخلوقات على الدوام

 اعطنى روح الصلاة النارية لكى اقف امامك واصلى بلا فتور .. امين


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2012)

ﻣﺎ ﺃﻧﺖ ﻋﺎﺭﻑ ﻛﺘﺮ ﺍﻷﻣﻮﺍﺝ.............ﻓﺈﻧﺘﻬﺮ
 ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺡ


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 يوليو 2012)

*,.
*
سلآمكـ فآق آلعقول
شكراً جداً أبويآ آلحنين 

*.،*
​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2012)

*يارب*
*  لازالت اضحك والاوجاع تخنقنى *
*  لكنى أثق انك معى تعتنى بى ولن تتركتى*​


----------



## sparrow (3 يوليو 2012)

يارب يسوع ....


----------



## joeseph.jesus (3 يوليو 2012)

شكرا يسوع انك سهلت لي الموضوع شوية


----------



## sparrow (4 يوليو 2012)

يارب يسوع محتاجة شويه رجاء وشويه ايمان وشويه دم جداد عشان دمي كله اتحرق ,, ومحتاجة كمان شويه تفاؤل ,, وشويه صبر ممكن تبعتهملي بسرعه


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يوليو 2012)

يارب فرح كل نفس متضايقة


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يوليو 2012)

كتر خيرك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2012)




----------



## إيمليــآ (4 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

أحتآجكـ يآ رب كثيراً
أرجوكـ .. تمجد فى حيآتى

*.،*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يوليو 2012)

انت عارف اللى جوايا


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2012)

*أعنى وارشدنى وعرفنى طرقك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يوليو 2012)

يارب ساعدني وسامحني
انا مش قادره اسامحهم 
انا سامحت ناس اذيتني قوي في حياتي ودمرتني
لكن دول مش قادره
بلبس قناع المحبه وبسلم عليهم واقابلهم لكن جوايا مجروح منهم
لانهم مني وتعاملهم معانا اتغير بدون سبب
كنت متوقعه منهم بعد وفاه ابويا معامله تانيه خالص
لكن للاسف قسوتهم علمتني اقسي عليهم انا كمان
فساعدني يارب ارجوك
اني اقدر اسامحهم واتعامل معاهم بمحبه حقيقه بدون قناع


----------



## bob (4 يوليو 2012)

*انا عارف اني انا اللي ناسيك مش انت اللي ناسيني
بس ساعدني
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يوليو 2012)

انت فين ؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (5 يوليو 2012)

*غريـبة انك بتسمعنـى .. غريـبة انك بترحمنى *
*  غريـبة ياربى تندهلى .. فى عز ما قلبى قاسي عليك*​


----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2012)

ياربي ساعدني​


----------



## mero_engel (6 يوليو 2012)

خليك معايا وسامحني


----------



## happy angel (6 يوليو 2012)

*نطلب منك يا رب 
أن تنقذنا من كل ضيق وتبعد عنا كل حزن *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2012)

اعطنى يارب سلامك واخرج من قلبى اى ضيق ​


----------



## happy angel (6 يوليو 2012)

*تدخل يارب سريعا ومد ايديك انت*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يوليو 2012)

عدى اليوم على خير يارب 
وبنطلب منك تمنحنا سلامك

آمين


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 يوليو 2012)

*,.

محتآجة يآ رب عملكـ فى حيآتى
وسأظل دآئماً .. أحتآجهـ**

.،
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2012)

*اصنع مجداً لاسمك​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 يوليو 2012)

بحبك يا رب-- قربنى ليك


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يوليو 2012)

يارب لاجل خاطر امى العدرا علمنى وساعدنى افتح كتابى المقدس قبل ما افتح النت
مش اخر اليوم

آمين ارجوك يارب اسمع واستجيب


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 يوليو 2012)

*,.
*
كمل يآ رب آلطريق إللى بدأتهـ معآيآ

*.،*​


----------



## V mary (7 يوليو 2012)

*يارب لا تتركني كن معي ودبر اموري انا الخاطئ​*


----------



## Maria Salib (7 يوليو 2012)

باسم الاب و الابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
اصلى من اجلك انت 
انت ربى و الهى و حبيبى
انت من خلقتنى وانعمت عليا بنعمك و فديتنى بدمك
اتيت راكعة تحت اقدامك راجية و متمنيه رضاك عنى
زاهدة فى دنياك طامعة فى جوارك 
سامحنى يا ربى انا ابنتك المخطئه و المذنبه والمستغفره لك
اشملنى يا ربى برحمتك
احفظنى بين ذراعيك
انت اعلم بحالى و عذابى
وانت اعلم بما فى قلبى و نفسى اليك
مهما حدث ومهما سيحدث فان روحى و قلبى و عقلى مطوقين بحبك عاشقين لذاتك و مجدك مؤمنين بسلطانك
احفظنى يا يسوع مما انا فيه ونجنى من اهلى اليك واهدهم الى محبتك التى ملئت بها العالم كله
مهما حدث منهم من جرم فى حقك فهم لا يعلمون ولا يفقهون
لو علموا و عرفوا قدرك ما استمروا على وضعهم وحياتهم ويمكن كانوا هيسرعوا بكل لهفه و حب وايمان على طاعتك و رضاك 
عرفهم ربى بمحبتك ونور قلوبهم و بصيرتهم زى ما نورت قلبى و عينيا
يا حبيبى و يا اغلى ما عندى ويا اقرب الى من نفسىاشعر بالراحه وا لطمأنينه و الفرحة العارمه والحب الصادق وانا باصلى بين ايديك وانا باكلمك وانت بتكلمنى فى كتابك
اشعر بمحبتك وانا موجوده بين قلوب احبائك واولادك وبناتك
اشعر بالامان وانا تحت نظرك ترعانى
الهى ذو المجد المخلد صاحب العزة لا تحرمنى منك ولا من لذة لقائك ولا من محبتك
وبارك يا رب حياتى كلها واحفظنى من كل من يحاول ايذائى او بعدى عنك
واكرمنى يا ربى و باركنى بالمعمودية والتناول 
حتى انال شرف الخدمة ببيتك وخدمة دينك الجليل
ابنتك يا  رب المخلصه اليك والمحبه لعظمتك


----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2012)

ارشدني يارب لكي اسلك في طريقك ...

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

يآآرب تمجد وإحمى مصر (



*.،*
​


----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يوليو 2012)

يارب دبر امورى لمجدك

انا بحبك قوى يارب


----------



## Samir poet (8 يوليو 2012)

*يارب اعن ضعف ايمانى
*​


----------



## bob (8 يوليو 2012)

*مستنيك تمد ايدك
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يوليو 2012)

خلينى احبك خااااااااااااااااااااالص زى القديسين


----------



## PoNA ELLY (9 يوليو 2012)

بتحسني​


----------



## happy angel (9 يوليو 2012)

*اعـلــن مـجــــدك يــارب يسوع المسيح*​


----------



## tina mmm (9 يوليو 2012)

يارب حبك ليا علمنى ارمى عليك اتكالى ارجوك لاترفضنى ياالهى واذا يوم للشر سعيت تعال يارب وضمنى لايديك ونسينى اى شر


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يوليو 2012)

اعطيني الغلبه بك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يوليو 2012)

* اعن شعبك يا رب-- قربنا ليك.. قوينا بيك.*


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (9 يوليو 2012)

*اضع قلبي بما فيه من افراح و هموم *
*سعادة و حزن بين يديك *
*مستسلما لإرادتك*
*طالبا لفهم*
*ما تريده*
*لي*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2012)

*فلتتكلم ..نحن منصتون *


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

*إحميني من نفسي
*أرجوكـ أن تسآمحني على مآ أخطأت به إليكـ ..
وأن تسندني لكي لآ أعود إلى أخطآئي ثآنية ..
وأن تحميني من أن تتحول أخطآئي إلى عآدآت..
أو أن يتسرب آلتهآون إلى قلبي..

أو أن يقسى ضميري ولآ يشعر بآلخطية وآلخطأ ..



*.،*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يوليو 2012)

شجعنى يا الهى وخلى اليوم حلو كدة وكله بركة


----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2012)

يارب كــما وضعــت الرحمــة في قلــوب الطيــور 
ضعهــا فــي قلــوب البشــر ​


----------



## jajageorge (9 يوليو 2012)

أنت هو الروح الساكن فينا ..
جددنا يا رب لنكون حسب مشيئتك ،


----------



## ++Narawas++ (10 يوليو 2012)

*أنت تكملني بدونك أنا ناقص *


----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2012)

يارب قلبي محتــــــــــاج ســــلام+
وانت ملك السلام​


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

أحتآجكـ كثيراً يآ آلهى
أنت دعوت آلمتعبين .. وأنآ أقف على بآبكـ ألهث


أعطنى صبراً أتلهف أليهـ
أعطنى سلآماً أغدق بهـ روحى آلحآئرهـ
أعطنى حكمة ..  أجتآز بهآ محنة أنت أعلم بهآ





*.،*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يوليو 2012)

عايز اشوف كل اللى حواليا مبسوطين قوى


----------



## jajageorge (10 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> عايز اشوف كل اللى حواليا مبسوطين قوى



 الإنسان الصالح، من كنز قلبه
الصالح، يخرج الصالحات،


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

مآ زلت أحتآجكـ .. وسأظل دومــاً



*.،*
​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (11 يوليو 2012)

اشكرك على نعمتك


----------



## bob (11 يوليو 2012)

*الي متي !!
*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (11 يوليو 2012)

*احمينا من التجارب وابعد عنا التعالب
اللي بتقول يارب وتفسد الكروم
سهل لينا المسائل وشيل عنا المتاعب
ما مسيرها تنتهي ودة كلام الوعود
الضيقة هاتختفي علشان ربنا موجود​*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (11 يوليو 2012)

إلى متى أردد هذه المشورات في نفسي، وهذه الأوجاع في قلبي النهار كله؟​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2012)

صدقنى مش فارق معايا كل حاجة منك حلوة
المهم انفذ مشيئتك فى حياتى
المهم انت بتحبى وبتدبر حياتى كما يحسن فى عينيك
بحبك ياربى يسوع


----------



## zezza (11 يوليو 2012)

اتمنى تكون راضى عنى 
بس برضه حاسة ان كدة مش كفاية خالص ..علمنى اديلك الاهم ..ساعدنى يا يسوع ارجوك


----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2012)

*يا رب إجعل لكل إنسان ملاكا حارسا*
*يحميه من كل شرّ و ينوّر طريقه*
*بنورك الحي القدوس آمين*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يوليو 2012)

عارفه انك زعلان مني الايام دي
بس سامحني يارب
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2012)

قوينى


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يوليو 2012)

محتجالك ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يوليو 2012)

بحبك بحبك بحبك ​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (13 يوليو 2012)

اللهم ارحمني أنا الخاطي​


----------



## كلدانية (13 يوليو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2012)

عارفه اني بعيده عنك قوي
ومش استحق اي شئ بتعمله عشاني
بس انا اتكالي عليك
فلو موضوع بكره للصالح كمله
ولو لا يبقي ابعده وشوفلي الاصلح
فليكن لي كحسب ارادتك ومشيئتك مخلصي
امين


----------



## bob (13 يوليو 2012)

*اسندني في ضعفي
*


----------



## sparrow (13 يوليو 2012)

كل يوم يارب ببعد فيه عنك اكتر من الاول
وبزعلك وبغضبك وبالرغم كل دا انت ابويا الحنين عليا 
قربني منك يارب وابعد عني كل فتور وبرود 
خليني دايما عايشه معاك وفي رضاك


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يوليو 2012)

اوعى تفتكر انى زعلان لا ابدا يارب

دة كل حاجة من عندك هى لخيرى مهما بدت شر
انا واثق فيك مهما لامونى على ثقتى دية
اصل انا عارفك حبيبى وفاديا
وان جه فى يوم التجربة كانت صعبة 
اكيد دايما ساندنى وبتذوق فى اكليلك ليا


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2012)

انا عايزه امشى بقى


----------



## jajageorge (14 يوليو 2012)

يارب نورلى طريقى وماتسمحش للفتور يتسلل الى قلبى املأه بالكامل ولا تجعل للعالم وجود انت وحدك حبيبى


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2012)

سامحنى


----------



## just girl (15 يوليو 2012)

أشكرك يارب ،، أنت هو اله الرحمة وصانع المسرة ،، أشكرك على الاخبار الحلوة ،، ورجاءى النهاردة وبكرة ،، وكل خدمة بيتهينى ليها ،، كل سبح ،، وكل فكرة ،، بشكرك يارب وموش خايفة عشان عارفة هتاخدنى السما وهنسى كل ايام الغربة ،، بحبك يارب و أقول * شكراً.. .. .. *


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يوليو 2012)

مهما كانت النتيجه اهم حاجه مشيئتك


----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2012)

يارب اشفى كل امراضنا  البسيطة والكبيرة​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

تمجد يآآ رب



*.،*
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يوليو 2012)

محتاجالك


----------



## mera22 (16 يوليو 2012)

*اظهر اعمالك بقي يارب وتعالي​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يوليو 2012)

معاك بحس بأحلى أيامى 
أشكرك لانك بنفسك معايا


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يوليو 2012)

تستاهل أغنيلك


----------



## jajageorge (17 يوليو 2012)

دايما بتعطينا اكثر ما نطلب يا ألاهنا واعظم اب


----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2012)

انا مش عارفة اعمل ايه 
ساعدني يا رب لاني بحاجتك كتير​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يوليو 2012)

قولى اعمل ايه


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2012)

اوكى فهمت


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يوليو 2012)

*ارجوك كمل اللي بدأته *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يوليو 2012)

*محتاجالك دايما جنبى يا رب*


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

لآ يسعنى إلآ شكركـ
شكراً جداً أبى آلحنـــون  ..



*.،*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يوليو 2012)

مفيش أحن منك


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يوليو 2012)

سمعت نبضات قلبك اللى بتعلن عن حبك
ولمست دفء حضنك لما قربت اليك



*
هاعيش أيــــــــــــــــــامى ليـــــــــــــــك يا الهــــــــــــى يســـــــــــوع*​


----------



## المحارب الجريح (19 يوليو 2012)

بحبك يا يسوع .....

 ياعايش في الضلوع 

 ف القلب هواك معشش 

 وبتغسلني دموع 

 بحبك يا يسوع 

والحب حنين وشوق 

 ورحي طايره فوق 

 بتحلق في ريحابك

رفضه تاني  الرجوع 

 بحبك يا يسوع 

 بحبك يا فدينا  

ومضحي يا حبيب 

وعشان إحنا  خطينا 

 دمك سال ع الصليب 

وقهرت الموت لأنك

ابن الرب المجيب 

جالس على يمينه 

نورك زايد سطوع 

بحبك يا يسوع 

بحبك يا يسوع

بحبك يا يسوع​​​

عاشق يسوع المتنصر المحارب الجريح ​


----------



## white.angel (19 يوليو 2012)

*معلش ..... بس لازم تتمم هدفك ......*
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2012)

انا تعبت يا يسوع


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يوليو 2012)

محتاجة لحضنك قوى يا الهى ​


----------



## jajageorge (19 يوليو 2012)

صباخ الخير يابويا سهلها وهونها


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يوليو 2012)

انت عارف ظروفي قبل انا ما اشكيها
مهما كانت صعبه هتقدر عليها

واثقه فيك اكيد يا اغلي واحن اب
بحبك يا يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2012)

برتاح على صدرك يا الهى يسوع


----------



## soul & life (19 يوليو 2012)

*الموج عليا عالى يخطف قلبى منى*
*والريح يارب شديده وخايف نفسى تخونى *
*قول للموج يهدا فى صدرك احضنى.*


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2012)

دبرها


----------



## mera22 (19 يوليو 2012)

*كون معايا يااااااارب وخليني اعرف اتفاهم مع الناس ومكرههمشي اكتر من كده​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 يوليو 2012)

مش قادره


----------



## mohssin (20 يوليو 2012)

انا عايز اقولك يا رب زد ايماني بك  اكثر


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

دبرهآ يآ أبويآ آلحنين


*.،*​


----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2012)

لتكن رحمتك علينا يا رب​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يوليو 2012)

مستحيل استغني عنك ابداااااا​


----------



## mera22 (21 يوليو 2012)

*شجعني وخليني اتغير وابقي زي زمان واحسن​*


----------



## sparrow (21 يوليو 2012)

يارب يسوع اعني


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2012)

أشكرك يارب لانك جوه قلبى


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2012)

أنت عجيب وحنين ولا عمرى أشوف حد زيك
حبيبى وعمرى كله ليك يا يسوع


----------



## jajageorge (21 يوليو 2012)

اشكرك على وافر نعمك يابويا وحبيبى يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يوليو 2012)

سامحنى يارب ان كنت بجسارة ووقاحة عم حط الملامة عليك انى خسرت الراحة


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يوليو 2012)

بحبك يا الخي الحنون
من فضلك خليك معايا دايما واعمل فيا
ورجعني ليك


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يوليو 2012)

خلى بالك من بابا وماما يارب


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

أشعر أننى غير مستحقة
لكنى ميقنة أنكـ لن تتركنى بمحنتى
تآركة حيآتى بين يديكـ .. أبى آلحنون



*.،*
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يوليو 2012)

شكرا يا حبيبى ♥


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يوليو 2012)

أنت نبع الحنان


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يوليو 2012)

*مين غيرك أنت يستاهل انى أديله عمرى وأنت شاريه
أنا قلبى ملكك ولا يمكن أبداً 
ينسى اللى حبه واللى فاديه


أنت الحياة 
أنت الوجود

أنت الأله

ليك السجــــــــود 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يوليو 2012)

طمني يااااارب​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يوليو 2012)

مش فاهم حاجة بجد ... لكن واثق فيك
سامحنى ومتزعلش منى


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يوليو 2012)

استخدمنى


----------



## Critic (24 يوليو 2012)

انا حاسس انك سايبنى وناسينى


----------



## mera22 (24 يوليو 2012)

*انت معايا ولا ايه ياااااااااااااارب عشان خاطري كون معايا ومتسبنيش وخليني احبك اكتر وتثبت فيااا اكتر ومتاثرش باللي حواليا ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يوليو 2012)

شكرا على كل حاجة 
بس انا مش مبسوط بالمرة


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يوليو 2012)

*زعلان منك .....*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

صوتك بعد عني ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2012)

لما تلقى فى عينى دمعة وتلاقينى محتاج اليك
لما تلقى فى قلبى آنة وتواسينى وأنا بين إيديك
حضنك أنت مرسى روحى 
روحى دايماً بتناديلك

يا يســـــــــوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2012)

صمت لم أفتح فاى


----------



## bob (25 يوليو 2012)

*لماذا ينجح طريق الاشرار ؟!
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يوليو 2012)

بحبك يا الهى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2012)

*نفـسي أرتـمـي تحـت رجـلك .. وأبـكـي كـل دمــوع عـيـنـيــا

وانـسـى نفـسـي يــارب جـنـبــك .. وانـت بتـطـبطــب عــلـــيــا​*


----------



## mera22 (25 يوليو 2012)

*نفسي ارجعلك واصليلك واعيشلك انت وبس يا يسوع​*


----------



## jajageorge (25 يوليو 2012)

فرح قلبى يارب ابا متضايق


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2012)

عوض تعب أمى يارب وفرح قلبها


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

أشكرك يااااارب​


----------



## white.angel (26 يوليو 2012)

*بمووووووت فيك .... *


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 يوليو 2012)

بشكرك


----------



## سانتي (26 يوليو 2012)

*لا أعرفُ ماذا أفعل ؟؟ ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يوليو 2012)

ممكن تقبل صلاتى وتطيب الاوجاع


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 يوليو 2012)

ارجوك دبرها


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يوليو 2012)

واحشنى قووووووووى


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 يوليو 2012)

انا هسيبها فى ايدك وانت دبرها


----------



## روب (27 يوليو 2012)

لاتعليق خالص خالص


----------



## mera22 (27 يوليو 2012)

*اتحرك انت يارب الاول ومد ايدك وهتلاقي الكل مستنيك بفرح وبشوق بس انت تعالي ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يوليو 2012)

أنت حلو قوى يارب

انا بشكرك لانك بتعرفنى وبترشدنى وبتنور عينى


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يوليو 2012)

بكل قلبي طلبتك فلا تبعدني عن وصاياك


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (27 يوليو 2012)

*اللهم ارحمني انا الخاطي
اخطأت في السماء وقدامك ولست مستحق ان ادعي لك ابنا​*


----------



## اليعازر (27 يوليو 2012)

خلّص يا رب شعبك وبارك ميراثك..


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يوليو 2012)

اقف معانا يا يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يوليو 2012)

مكنتش اعرف انى غالى عندك قوى كدة 

أشكرك

أشكرك

أشكرك

بحبك يارب انت جوه قلبى دايما


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

أنآ سآكتة ومستنية كلمتكـ  ... 



*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يوليو 2012)

بحبك ومحتجالك أووي ​


----------



## mero_engel (27 يوليو 2012)

سامحني


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يوليو 2012)

قطر رايح وقطر جاي لكن مين هينزل المحطة دي ومين هيفضل ؟؟ معرفش!!!
يا تري ياربي هتكون محطتي فين ولا هفضل قاعد كدة
عايز اوصل ليك ياربي قبل ما توصل محطتي خايف اتوه وملحقش اركب القطر اللي اخره ملكوتك وخايف كمان اتوه في العالم وابعد عنك يارب ا...رشدني لطريقك
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 يوليو 2012)

*لَيْتَكَ تُبَارِكُنِي، وَتُوَسِّعُ تُخُومِي، وَتَكُونُ يَدُكَ مَعِي، وَتَحْفَظُنِي مِنَ الشَّرِّ حَتَّى لاَ يُتْعِبُنِي*
(1 أخ 10:4)​


----------



## white.angel (29 يوليو 2012)

*لو هطلب ... هطلبك انت*
*انت امنيتى ... انت طلبتى ... انت تكفى *
​


----------



## be believer (29 يوليو 2012)

تعال أنقذني , ولا تنظر إلى ظاهري لأنك أنت فاحص القلوب و الكلى ..
إنها فترة أصعب آلامي فربما تكون فترة المخاض لولادة مشرقة وربما تكون فترة الأنفاس الأخيرة لنهاية فانية ..
أنا كلماتي خلصت ..أرجوك ساعدني..


----------



## روزي86 (29 يوليو 2012)

بحبك اوووووووووي يارب


----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2012)

ربى والهى لا تتركنى وحدى
 فى وسط الطريق 
فانا انسان ضعيف بدونك​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 يوليو 2012)

تعبانه يارب


----------



## SALVATION (29 يوليو 2012)

اسف يا يسوع لانى نسيت انك معى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يوليو 2012)

انا خايفه ياربي
فمد يداك اسندني وقويني


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 يوليو 2012)

امنك هذا ياربى ؟؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

أرجوكـ يآ ربى تدخل


*.،*
​


----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2012)

يَــا رَب ... 
فـــي هَذه السَّــاعـــة... اشفِ ڪُلَّ نَفسٍ ؛
ذَاقَت طَعمَ ( الأَلَم )​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 يوليو 2012)

*ولما قولتله

 احكيلك على ايه ولا ايه ولا ايه

 احكيلك على صحابى اللى غدروا بيا
 ولا على اعز الناس اللى بكوا عنيا

 قطعنى وقالى
 احكيلك انا
 عن بطرس اللى انكرنى واستهزء بيا
 ولا احكيلك عن يهوذا اللى باعنى بشويه فضه هديه
 ولا على تلاميذى اللى سابونى لوحديا

 انا عشت كل مشاكلك
 واوعى تفتكرى انى بعيد عنك

 انا مجتش لادعو ابرار
 جيت لادعو خطاه للتوبه

 انا مجتش عشان الكويسين
 انا جيت عشان التعبانين

 انا أله لعازر والسامريه والمجدليه

 كلامه بصراحه أثر فيا
 معرفتش ارد غير انى قولت
 اشكرك يافاديا*


----------



## Samir poet (31 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> *ولما قولتله
> 
> احكيلك على ايه ولا ايه ولا ايه
> 
> ...


*اممممممممممممم
كلام جميل جدا يا مرمر
وكلام موثوق ومعقول حقيقى ربنا يباركك ويبارك فى موهبتك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمو القدوس امين يارب
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *اممممممممممممم
> كلام جميل جدا يا مرمر
> وكلام موثوق ومعقول حقيقى ربنا يباركك ويبارك فى موهبتك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمو القدوس امين يارب
> *​



ميرسي سمير
بس مش كلماتي 
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يوليو 2012)

ارجوك اتصرف بقي


----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2012)

يارب مالنا غيرك
​


----------



## mero_engel (1 أغسطس 2012)

هفضل اشكرك


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 أغسطس 2012)

ساعدنى وارشدنى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أغسطس 2012)

*سامحني يــارب .. انت اللي عالم بحالي ياحبيبي *


----------



## PoNA ELLY (1 أغسطس 2012)

سامحني وبالعطف اشملني​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أغسطس 2012)

اشفى خالو يارب يسوع

اشكرك على كل حاجة بردو


----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2012)

يا رب أستجب الى صلاتي ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أغسطس 2012)

لحد امتى يارب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2012)

*وماذا بعد هذا يـــــارب*


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2012)

اشكرك يارب على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أغسطس 2012)

*مد ايدك يارب بالشفا لكل اولادك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2012)

يارب يسوع المسيح انتهر كل روح كآبة وملل من جوايا

آمين فى اسم يسوع


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 أغسطس 2012)

ارشدنى


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 أغسطس 2012)

ادينى فرصه تانيه


----------



## sparrow (4 أغسطس 2012)

بركتك يارب في حياتنا


----------



## MaRiNa G (4 أغسطس 2012)

يارب يسوع المسيح تحنن وانظر الي دموع قلوبنا انت فقط الذي تراها بنحبك يا يسوع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أغسطس 2012)

*محتجااااااااااااااالك ااااااااااااااااااوي*


----------



## i do not know (5 أغسطس 2012)

يا يسوع تعبــــــــــــــــــــــان


----------



## i do not know (5 أغسطس 2012)

قلبي هحطه بين ايديك وانت وحدك اللي عارف ... مش عايزة اتوجع


----------



## i do not know (6 أغسطس 2012)

خد بالك مني يارب عشان انا مليش غيرك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أغسطس 2012)

*قويني ياارب .. وارحم ضعفي ارجوووووك *


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (6 أغسطس 2012)

* يا رب أمتني وخذني إليك و ريحني من الدنيا ومن همومها*

*يا رب إني أسألك الموت العاجل*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

*بحبببببببببك اوووووووووي*


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أغسطس 2012)

دبرها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أغسطس 2012)

بحببببك يا ربببى من كل قلبببى و انت عاارف كدا   اوى  صح


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

بشكركـ من كل قلبى
ولكنى مآ زلت أحتآجكـ ... وسأظل دوماً
أكمل يآ رب آلطريق آلذى بدأتهـ معى



*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

متسبنيش تايهه وضايعه كده ياربي قويني ورجعني ليك


----------



## V mary (7 أغسطس 2012)

يارب انت حبيبي 
اوعي تزعل مني 
لأني بنتك 
خليك جنبي ومتسبنيش 
يا اروع وأحن اب​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

*انا منتظرررراك*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (7 أغسطس 2012)

*محتار ومش عارف اختار
قلبي في حيرة ونار وعذاب
ارشدني ولو...لو..تهت
حتي برغبتي
ماتقساش علي
ردني برحمتك  وقلبك مش بعصاك
ارجوك​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

*اسندي وخفف اوجاعي يااارب*


----------



## bob (8 أغسطس 2012)

*لماذا تتركني ؟!
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

*دايما بتخبيني لما تهب الريح
بجناحك تداريني وعدك .. وعد صريح
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 أغسطس 2012)

ساعدنى


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

زعلآنة منكـ 



*.،*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أغسطس 2012)

بحبك يارب خاااااااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أغسطس 2012)

ادخلنى معاك للعمق
فمهما كانت الصعاب فى طريقك اثق انه لخيرى ولنضجى الروحى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2012)

*انا مش هضيع انا عارفه انا جوه حضنك مش هضيع
وان باعك الناس كلها وقالولي بيعي لا مش هبيع 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أغسطس 2012)

مش عايز طلبات

لكن عايز اقولك

أنت صالح وحكيم يارب


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2012)

*باركنى وأعن ضعفى ... *


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

*امتص غضبى .... وعلمنى الوداعه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2012)

*انت قادر تغير حال من حال *
وانا واثقه فيك ياارب


----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2012)

يارب لاتتركني كن معي دائما ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أغسطس 2012)

يارب انت قدوس 
علمنى اعيش حياة القداسة فى كل شئ

آمين


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أغسطس 2012)

يارب استمع لصلاتى 

آمين


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (12 أغسطس 2012)

*محتاج لحضنك ولحنانك يا حبيبي يا يسوع *


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

*حبيبى يسوع ..... قلوبنا عطشانه ليك ارويها*
*ملهاش راحه غير فيك غطيها ... املانا بيك *
*لاننا منك ولك وراحتنا فيك .....*
*انت حلو اوى اوى .... *
​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أغسطس 2012)

مستنيك ياربى   تنورنى بكره​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 أغسطس 2012)

دبري لي ان أخدمك بفرح...ودعني أري تدبيرك


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أغسطس 2012)

إعطنى يارب أن أثق فى محبتك . أنت الذى تهتم بى أكثر من اهتمام الأم برضيعها ’ فأتكل عليك , لأنك تدبر كل شئ لخيرى , حتى تهبنى فى النهاية الحياة الأبدية معك.


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أغسطس 2012)

ياربى يسوع يا حبيب قلبى
انت شايف وسامع وعارف كل حاجة
بطلب منك تبارك بلادى مهما كانت الظروف 
اعرف انك صالح حكيم عادل رحيم فتحنن علينا يا الله
مش مهم الظروف ايه
المهم كلها تمجد اسمك وتوصلنا الملكوت
علمنا نشكرك مهما ان كان
علمنا نثق فى محبتك يا الله
ادينا قدرة ونعمه وتعزيات علشان نقاوم روح اليأس روح الحزن روح الضيق
سامحنا علشان نسينا وقوفك معانا فى كل وقت عدى
سامحنا علشان بننسى قدرتك وبنعتمد على تفكيرنا
سامحنا اننا نسينا انك انت هو هو امس واليوم والى الابد
أبويا السماوى بطلب منك تعمل فى كل اولادك 
وتفرح قلوبهم لما يتوبوا من قلبهم بجد

طلبة خاصة يارب خلينا نكره الخطية 
لانك انت قدوس وكلى القداسة
وارادتك اننا نكون قديسين زيك
لوحدنا مش هنقدر لكت بقدرتك هنقدر
ايوة يا الهى يسوع انت تقدر
تحول المرارة لفرح
تحول الخاطى لاعظم قديس
تحول العاصى لوديع ومتواضع

ايوة انت تقدر
اخيرا احب اقولك بحبك يا شهوة قلبى يا الهى يسوع
اشكرك يا قدوس
لك كل السجود

آميـــــن فى اسمك يا الهى يسوع المسيح


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

بشكرك جدااااااااا كنت واثقه ان هتتصرف
وبشكر ماما العدرا حببتي
شكرااا لحل الموضوع دا 
​


----------



## mero_engel (12 أغسطس 2012)

بشكرك يااارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أغسطس 2012)

أعبر الينا واعنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2012)

يارب ابطل مشورة اخيتوفل


----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

يارب المس قلبي بلمسة تغيير من الاعماق​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2012)

ابى السماوى نادى لعازر فىّ


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أغسطس 2012)

*فلتكن مشيئتك ..​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

موجوعة قوى يآ رب
أكتر مرهـ فى حيآتى أحس إنى هشة وضعيفة كدهـ

عزينى وقوينى على آلتجربة أرجوكـ


*.،*


​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2012)

تيب انا مستحقش محبتك دى يارب

اشكرك

اشكرك

اشكرك

انت قدوس صالح

بحبك يارب


----------



## bob (14 أغسطس 2012)

*افتكرني
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2012)

*انت قولت : لكل شئ تحت السموات وقت
وانا ياربي مستنيه الوقت ده 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2012)

يا بخت قلبى بيك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

حلها يارب من عندك علشان  امي العدرا​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أغسطس 2012)

هقول لك مثل الترنيمه
 يا رقيق القلب يالى محبتك بين الضلوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)

*احمى بلادى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2012)

يارب حافظ علينا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 أغسطس 2012)

انتظر يارب تدبيرك..


----------



## rania79 (16 أغسطس 2012)

واخرتها اية؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


 *فآهمة* إن ليكـ حكمة من تدبيركـ لحيآتى

يمكن أنآ مش مدركة ليهآ حآلياً
*لكن ثقتى فيكـ بتقوينى وتعزيآتكـ مليآنى بآلسلآم*

 

  *.،*​ 
​


----------



## oesi no (17 أغسطس 2012)

خدنى وريحنى


----------



## bob (17 أغسطس 2012)

*مد ايدك
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2012)

*خد بأيدي ونجيني من التهلكه *


----------



## white.angel (18 أغسطس 2012)

*يمكن بعدى عنك نسانى اللى علمتهولى طول السنين اللى فاتت*
*سورى ... هشد مخدتى واجى انام جنبك .. وخلى الموج يعمل اللى هو عايزه*
*مستحيل مركب تبقى فيها وتغرق *​


----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2012)

يا رب لمن أشكي وأنت موجود​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 أغسطس 2012)

نصيبي هو الرب هكذا قالت نفسي


----------



## dawquinas (18 أغسطس 2012)

"هتفهمني امتى بقى؟ نفسي افهم...."


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 أغسطس 2012)

اعرف انك تعمل


----------



## mero_engel (18 أغسطس 2012)

ساااااااامحني ياربي يسوووع


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

*انا خايف طمني ياربي
*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 أغسطس 2012)

أنت الأغلى و الأحن و الأعدل و الأقوى بدي تضل جنبي للأبد
وقت بتكون جنبي أنا بكون ألف خير و سلام و راحة


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 أغسطس 2012)

ساعدني يايسوع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 أغسطس 2012)

*انجدني وابعد عني عدو الخير ...*


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

*سلآمكـ فآق آلعقول


*
.،
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

*ارشدني وقودني لطريقك*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا يا ربي ع كل شي


----------



## jajageorge (19 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> "هتفهمني امتى بقى؟ نفسي افهم...."


لما تفهمى هتعرفى انه خالقك ويعلم كل ذرة فيكى اذكرينى فى صلواتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لانك وصلتنا بالسلامة


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 أغسطس 2012)

بحبك يا غالي و دمي فداك و فدا ايماني فيك
سامحني يا رب


----------



## mero_engel (19 أغسطس 2012)

يااااااااارب من فضلك مش عايزه اكون انا سبب في اني اجرح حد


----------



## dawquinas (19 أغسطس 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> لما تفهمى هتعرفى انه خالقك ويعلم كل ذرة فيكى اذكرينى فى صلواتك



لما افهم.....والرب معك....

بس لماذا افترضت (او افترضتي) اني بنت؟


----------



## zezza (19 أغسطس 2012)

ربى يسوع هى طلبة صغيرة انت تعلمها 
واثقة فيك و فى مشيئتك الصالحة 
و بايمانى فيك عارفة انى هنام مرضية النهاردة 
امين يا ربى يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أغسطس 2012)

وحشتنى وبحبك مستهلش خدمتك
بحبك يا الهى يسوع


----------



## mero_engel (19 أغسطس 2012)

خايفه جداااااااااا


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 أغسطس 2012)

أحبك يسوعي...
ملكني الأناة و المغفرة و هبني روحا من روحك أجابه بها سيئات الآخرين و اترفع بها عن الخطايا...
يسوعي ... إليك ارفع صلواتي على وجه الدوام فبرحمتك و بشفاعة أمنا مريم العذراء و شفاعة قديسيك أنر حياتي و جملني بخصالك و محبتك
و تقبل صلواتي الحارة المضمخة بدموعي النادمة
ليتمجد اسمك إلهي


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أغسطس 2012)

مهما كان الحال انت تقدر يا يســـــــــوع


----------



## jajageorge (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## القسيس محمد (20 أغسطس 2012)

*حياتى من غيرك تعيسه 
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 أغسطس 2012)

يا رب ليك كل السجود واحمد يا ربنا المعبود


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (21 أغسطس 2012)

*انت امين ان كنت انا اتغير واخلف وعودي
تظل أنت ثابت لا تتغير قط​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (21 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا يسوعي


----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أغسطس 2012)

تعبان وانت عارف


----------



## سرجيوُس (21 أغسطس 2012)

نقول للرب يسوع
تدخل انقذ رجلى من الفخ المنصوب لى


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2012)

الصليب هو حياتي +++ بحبك يسوعي​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 أغسطس 2012)

ساااااااااااامحني 
يا ربي انا اسفه من ضعفي بسقط


----------



## سرجيوُس (22 أغسطس 2012)

تكلم يا رب  فان عبدك سامع


----------



## sparrow (22 أغسطس 2012)

بركتك يارب في حياتنا


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 أغسطس 2012)

ما بفرضش اختياري ... وبإيدك هاخد قراري​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

صرخة قوية بتخرج منى اليك مغلوبة
بتقولك نفسى اعيشلك ليك وحدك 
فاقبلنى اترجاك يا سيدى


----------



## Farida Farook (22 أغسطس 2012)

*ربي يسوعي ..
 ليس لي هنا سواك ..
 بالحق ليس لي سواك..
 أنت هو العزاء وحدك ..
 أنت هو السند وحدك ..
 أنت المُعين والأخ والصديق ..
 وسلوان النفس المسافرة في غربة الحياة*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 أغسطس 2012)

ارحم ضعفي 
وقويني


----------



## jajageorge (22 أغسطس 2012)

"الْيَوْمَ كُلَّهُ خَجَلِي أَمَامِي،


وَخِزْيُ وَجْهِي قَدْ غَطَّانِي" 



(سفر المزامير 44: 15)


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

يارب لتكن يدك ممدودة ليا


----------



## bob (22 أغسطس 2012)

*انت يا رب اللي حاسس بيا 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أغسطس 2012)

*ساعدني يارب اتمسك بقراري ووعدي ليك ^^*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2012)

تفتكر بفكر صح


----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

*غيركـ لآ يعوزنى أحداً 
* 


*.،*


​


----------



## V mary (23 أغسطس 2012)

*يارب دبرها من عندك ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أغسطس 2012)

عندى اكتئاب يارب وزعلان منك بجد ومش هتصالح بقى !


----------



## شميران (23 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا حبيبي يسوعي على كل النعم ولان ماما صارت احسن


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 أغسطس 2012)

ارشدنى يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2012)

بحبك يا الهى ​


----------



## white.angel (24 أغسطس 2012)

*خلينى احبك بجنون .. ممكن .. بليز *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 أغسطس 2012)

اعنى. يا رب


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 أغسطس 2012)

ساعدنى​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أغسطس 2012)

يارب ,,,,


----------



## white.angel (24 أغسطس 2012)

*مكن تروح تحيي قلوب ماتت من كتر البعد عنك 
اصل انت حياتها *


----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أغسطس 2012)

فهمنـــــــــى ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

خلي كل تفكيري يكون كله انت وبس ​


----------



## bob (24 أغسطس 2012)

*ارفع يا رب 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

ربي  يسوع علمني كيف اشبع من صليبك ويكون مصدر شفاء من كل خطاياي ولا تسمح بان اتهاون مع اي خطية حتي لاتكون سببا لهلاكي.​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أغسطس 2012)

اشكرك يا الله يا قدوس لانك سمعت صلاتى


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا يا رب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2012)

*بحبك اوووي ياااربي*


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

*صباحك ورد *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أغسطس 2012)

انا عارف تعبتك معايا


----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2012)

*يارب، أشكر محبتكَ لأنك حفظتني من كل سوء*

*وأشكر قلبك الكبير الذي يحبني ويخاطبني بكل هدوء*

*وأعترف بفضلك لأنك تعزّيني في ليل الدموع آمين*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أغسطس 2012)

اجذبني ورائك فاجري


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أغسطس 2012)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أغسطس 2012)

عاوزك انت يا رب


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (25 أغسطس 2012)

انت بتغفر وانا باتمادي واغرق جوة شروري زيادة​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أغسطس 2012)

عاوز منك هديه مش من الارض ديه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2012)

*علمني انتظرك يارب*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أغسطس 2012)

متزعلش منى


----------



## white.angel (26 أغسطس 2012)

*يا بختى بيك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2012)

*اهديني وصفي افكااااري*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أغسطس 2012)

انا اثق انك سمعتنى !


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2012)

*احفظني في رضاااااك*


----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 أغسطس 2012)

زمن الضيقه زمن محدود مهما بظلمه وليله يسود انا مستني فجر جديد لما تحققلي المواعيد


----------



## white.angel (27 أغسطس 2012)

*عندى سؤال محيرنى ... *
*فى قلوب كتير محتاجالك بجد ... هو لازم حد يصلى للقلوب دى*
*افرض ملهاش اللى يصليلها .. تفضل باقى عمرها تعبانه وعطشانه *

*ولا لازم يستنوا 38 سنه عشان تعدى عليهم .... بجد زعلانه منك *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2012)

انا عارف عمال تزقنى بحنية !
بس انت حنين قوى على فكرة يارب 

بحبك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*اشكرك لانك واقف معايا في قراري ومقويني ومش مخليني اضعف ولو لوهله .. بحبك *


----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2012)

ربي .
إنني في أمس الحاجة إليك​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 أغسطس 2012)

آخ يا يسوع شو قلبي موجوع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*مش هسيبك غير لما تحقق طلبي هفضل وررررررراك
يوم , اسبوع , شهر , سنه , سنين 
برضو مش هسيبك 

انت قولت : " لكل شئ تحت السموات وقت "
وانا منتظراك ومنتظره الوقت ده يااارب 
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 أغسطس 2012)

ارحمنى


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أغسطس 2012)

اشكرك يارب لانك منحتنى اليوم نعمة اسرارك المحيية


----------



## jajageorge (29 أغسطس 2012)

هون رحلة الحياة يارب


----------



## Violet Fragrance (29 أغسطس 2012)

أبانا القدوس في السماوات ...مخلص الجميع...كاشف الهم ... مزيل الحزن..منير القلوب ...مطهر الأرواح ...شافي الأجساد
اكشف الهم عني .. أزل الحزن عن قلبي ... أنر قلبي بنورك ...طهر جسدي و روحي ...و اعف عن خطاياي و اشفني مما حل بي
و قف إلى جانبي في كل خطوة من خطواتي
أعد لي الحياة التي سلبني اياها الغدر
فقد ضجرت الموت...مللت البكاء...أتعبتني الهموم
أرفع إليك صلاتي أباي السماوي راجية الاستجابة بشفاعة أمنا مريم العذراء الحانية و بصلوات قديسيك الطاهرين ...المجد لاسمك فادينا...آمين


----------



## The Antiochian (29 أغسطس 2012)

*يا رب آنت عارف بمواجعي واختلاجاتي وخطاياي الكثيرة
وعارف بما أحتاج
هيني خلاصك وملكوتك الأبدي*


----------



## bob (29 أغسطس 2012)

*اللهم التفت الي معونتي
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

*طيب جراحي واسمع صراخي*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2012)

عوض تعب خدامك يارب 


+ على فكرة رسالتك وصلت يارب


----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2012)

*أعطني بركتك يا رب *

*واجعل حياتي بين يديك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2012)

مش عاجبنى حاجة !


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 أغسطس 2012)

بحبك يسوعي ... دخيل اسمك شو حنون و كريم يا رب


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أغسطس 2012)

خليك معايا النهاردة كل اليوم

استخدمنى


----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2012)

اشكرك يارب علي كل شئ 
عديت علينا اليوم بخير​


----------



## jajageorge (31 أغسطس 2012)

اجعلنا صورتك ومثالك بحق يا الاهى الحنون


----------



## Violet Fragrance (31 أغسطس 2012)

طهرني من خطاياي يا رب


----------



## Violet Fragrance (31 أغسطس 2012)

أنا بأمس حاجتي لك يا رب
طهرني من الخطيئة و هبني نعمة المعمودية قريبا يا رب
فتفكيري بالخطيئة التي ظلمت بها نفسي يقتلني رويدا رويدا
يااااا رب


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أغسطس 2012)

انا اللى بقولك عنفنى انا مضايق تعبان


----------



## Violet Fragrance (31 أغسطس 2012)

مللت كل شيء
تعبت من انتظار ال "لا شيء"
حياتي بلا أي معنى
يا رب مالي غيرك
ساعدني
اشتقتلك ...خود بنتك لحضنك


----------



## jajageorge (31 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## veola (1 سبتمبر 2012)

يارب طريقك بعد عني اوي ومبقتش شيفك رجعني ليك يارب


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 سبتمبر 2012)

يا رب خدنيييييييييي
دخيل اسمك يا رب خدني
أنا ما بقا فيني عهالشي


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*قلباً نقياً اخلق فيا يا الله​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 سبتمبر 2012)

يارب كما جعلت كل نبضة تزيد مني عمرآ.. فاجعلها تزدني منك قربآ


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 سبتمبر 2012)

رباه ... لقد تركت لك الظالم فحاسبه بظلمه...
أنت أعلم بما حل بي و بضرري النفسي و الجسدي يا رب


----------



## The Antiochian (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*يا رب ،، بوكرا ما رح الجأ لغيرك .
بوكرا يوم حاسم ومصيري .
يا رب أعن قلة إيماني
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 سبتمبر 2012)

بشوفك كل حاجة يارب ما انت اغلى حاجة 
انت ابويا والهى حبيبى و قلبى اللى عايش بيه


----------



## The Dragon Christian (2 سبتمبر 2012)

"اعطني يارب ان احبك انت اكتر من كل شي في حياتي"​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 سبتمبر 2012)

ها انذا فارسلنى ..........يالا هههههه


----------



## zezza (2 سبتمبر 2012)

نفسى تبقى انت رقم واحد فى حياتى نفسى اعرف احبك


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 سبتمبر 2012)

انا مش شايفك بس إله أنت روح وحيـــــــــــاة


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههه شكرا على افتقادك النهاردة

هو انا لازم انسى يارب وانت تيجى بعد ما اكون نسيت الطلب ههههههه
ماشى انا بشكرك


----------



## اليعازر (2 سبتمبر 2012)

احبك واثق بك.




.


----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2012)

يــــا رب فــــرِّح كــــل قــــلـب حـــــزيـن​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 سبتمبر 2012)

يارب نفسى ادخل السما 

انت واحشنى بقى


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2012)

نفسى يارب اقرب منك وابطل انشغل بهموم الحياه ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*اسندنى ..................................................*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 سبتمبر 2012)

عنك قلبى ميستغناش يا يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههه تصدق انك عسل يا بابا يسوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

انت حاسس بأنين قلبي
اتصرف بقي لاني تعبت


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2012)

ليتنى يارب انسى الكل وتبقى انت وحدك تشبع حياتى ​


----------



## صار كل شيئ جديد (6 سبتمبر 2012)

يااااااااااااااه يا الله كم اكتشفت انني ضعيف .. كم اكتشفت انني اناني .. اذا اتي شخص اليا واحتاج لي اهمله ةاتركه ..  يا الله واذا تركني جريت وراه واتذللت ليه وهذا ما حدث معها .. لماذا يا رب انا هكذا و  ما هو الحل .. انا اتيت اليوم لاناقش معك هذا الامر .. لماذا يا رب .. لماذا انا ضعيف هكذا .. يا رب انا حقا ضعيف .. انا غير مؤمن .. انا تعبت من ضعف ايماني .. انا لو مؤمن بك حق الايمان ما كنت حزنت لما خسرته . كنت يا الله انت الوحيد في نظري .. ااااااااااهه يا رب انظر الي .. تعالى وافتقدني و زرني ... اريدك يا رب .. حقا اريدك .. نعم مازالت نفسي تسيطر عليا يا الله لكني اشتهي انطلاق روحي اليك .. يا رب كم اشتهي انطلاق روحي .. و انطلق معها و نترك هذا الجسد العليل .. ونترك هذا الجسد المأسور من الشيطان .. و نتركه بكل فكره االشرير .. نتركه بكل مشاعره البطالة .. اريد حقا ان اترك كل القيود وانطلق معك  انت وحدك الذي سيخلصني .. انت المخلص .ز اعلم ان كاذالت لي ايام وانا لا اريد الهروب .. انا فقد اريد الهروب من الخطية اريدك يا رب .. ارييييييييييييييييييييييييييييدك الهي يكفي هذا .. يكفي هذه السنوات .. اريد تركها .. نعم احبها .. لكني اريد اتذوق طعم حلاوتك كي اترك كل السكر الذي في العالم .. يااااااااااااااااااااه يا اللله كم انا شخص تائه .. كم انا شخص ضعيف .. كم انا شخص تائه .. كم انا شخص مشوش .. يا رب انتظرك .. انا ان كان عليا نفسي اجيلك بس انا مش عارف الطريق .. صدقني يا رب مش عارفه


----------



## bob (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*انت عارف اللي جوايا 
*​


----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*Thanks Jesus love you *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 سبتمبر 2012)

معلش متزعلش


----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2012)

يــــــــــارب مــســتــقبــلــي بــــيـــن ايـــديـــــــك
افــعـــل مـــاتـــراه صـــالــــح لـــــــــــي ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا يارب على فيلم القديس الانبا مكسيموس 
اقبل شفاعته من اجلنا

آمين


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 سبتمبر 2012)

صبرهم يارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2012)

أنا أسف يارب متزعلش


----------



## tamav maria (9 سبتمبر 2012)

اشكرك يارب علي كل حال
ومن اجل كل حال 
وفي سائر الاحوال


----------



## zezza (9 سبتمبر 2012)

مش طالبة يا يسوع غير رضاك عنى 
ارجوك اقبلنى عندك


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ارشدنى يارب


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ساعدني اسعده يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (9 سبتمبر 2012)

كرحمتك يارب وليس كخطاياى
​


----------



## white.angel (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*ياااه ... انت بتهتم بينا كدة  *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 سبتمبر 2012)

في كل الحوال اانا معاك حقع هقوم 
هضعف بحث عنك 
فانا منك


----------



## jajageorge (10 سبتمبر 2012)

حمل اتشال من على كتفى اليوم يارب كمل على خير


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 سبتمبر 2012)

يا رويني يا يسوع بحنانك وحياتي هي رضاك انت يا ربي فرحه قلبي وانا عايش هنا بستناك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 سبتمبر 2012)

اتصرف يارب ارجوك​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 سبتمبر 2012)

اانا عارف انك ضامنلي المستقبل


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 سبتمبر 2012)

اانا عارف انك ضامنلي المستقبل


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2012)

آمــين


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا يارب
واثقه انك مازالت تعمل 
ارشدني في القادم


----------



## bob (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*اتصرف انت
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*بشكرك لانك حققتلي اللي كان نفسي فيه ^^*


----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2012)

كن مع كل محتاج يارب ​


----------



## kalimooo (11 سبتمبر 2012)

سأقول له..
ايها الرب يسوع
اما حان الوقت لأن تنظر الى اطهاض المسيحيين بالشرق
ايضاً
سأتجراء واطالبك بالاسراع لنجدة شعبك المقهور 
اما سبق وقلت لنا(( لا تخافوا انا معكم الى المنتهى))
لي كلام اخر انما لاحقاً يا رب


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ارحمنا يارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2012)

متتصورشى النهاردة كان ايه احساسى

عيشنى معاك على طول انا بحبك قوى يارب
ومن غيرك مسواش حاجة

بحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــك قــــــــــــــوى


----------



## kalimooo (12 سبتمبر 2012)

نكمل يا رب
 ايها الرب يسوع
كنائسك ُتدنس وتحرق وتهدم
اطفالك يشردون 
بناتك يسبون بأسم الدين
وعموم المسيحيين مطهدون
مطلوب على وجه السرعة 
حضورك حالاً حالاً 
لنجدة ابنائك انت وعدت
نطالبك بالاسراع بتنفيذ الوعد

((وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر». آمين.))


----------



## tamav maria (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ايها الرب اله القوات
انظر واطلع من السماء


----------



## The Dragon Christian (12 سبتمبر 2012)

يا الهي ومخلصي يسوع اشفي كل مريض


----------



## kalimooo (12 سبتمبر 2012)

اشكرك اخي الغالي ابو تربو


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 سبتمبر 2012)

عارف يا رب انا عايزا اقول لك إيه--- 
خليك معايا و متسبنيش ابدا----


----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## kalimooo (12 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2012)

مش عارف لكن هقولك انت حلو قوى مستهلش مستحقش انك تستجيب لصلاتى 
انا فرحت يارب لما فرحت اللى حواليا

ينفع اقولك انت سكر خالص يارب


----------



## white.angel (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*طيب انا وبجهل بحرمنى منك .... انت موافق ليه على كدة *
*وحشتنى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*ياالهي لي اشتياق ان اراك *


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

طب اقولك ايه بس
كل حرف الهجاء مهما جمعت من حروف مدح وثناء
صعب توصف اللي جوايا ليك

بس ممكن كلمه بحبك توصف جزء بسيط قوي
من احساسي حقيقي انت اب مالكش مثيل
واله حنان بتحيي الانسان من بعد ممات
الهي ارجوك
كن مع اولادك ودبر امورهم
كحسب ارادتك ومشيئتك وفي الوقت المناسب
واكمل معي الطريق لا تتركني


----------



## marmora jesus (12 سبتمبر 2012)

انا عارفة اني بغلط كتير اوي وبعمل حاجات تضايقك بس انا مش عايزاك تيأس مني
حتي لو انا بدأت اسيبك هاتني غصب عني 
اتمسك بيا انت حتي لو انا بغبائي ببعد عنك وبسيبك بس انت عارف انا اول ما بفوق بجري عليك
علشان خاطري بلاش تخليني ابعد عنك 
شدني ليك غصب عني حتي لو هتبعتلي تجربة او مرض 
امسك فيا ومش تسيبني لنفسي


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 سبتمبر 2012)

سامحنى​


----------



## كلي أمل (13 سبتمبر 2012)

محتاجك جنبي


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2012)

علمنى ازاى افرحك اكتر واكتر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 سبتمبر 2012)

قوينى بيك يا رب-- و عرفنى بيك اكثر و اكثر


----------



## kalimooo (13 سبتمبر 2012)

ليس على الأرض انسان اعذب ...
وفيه ملء الحب مثلك...
 سيدنا يسوع المسيح.
 فيك فرحي وحبوري. 
محبتك ملئت كياني ..
لن اطلب منك شيئاً انت اعلم..
 وادرى ..
مننا كبشر بحاجاتنا..
 فلنسلم انفسنا..
بكل بساطة..
 كما سلمت امك نفسها بالكامل ..
بقولها ها انا آمة للرب..


----------



## The Dragon Christian (13 سبتمبر 2012)

اجعلنا كالاطفال لان لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السموات


----------



## jajageorge (14 سبتمبر 2012)

افتحلى يارب باب السما واهدينى الى ملكوتك


----------



## white.angel (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*النبى بقى سيدنا يا سيدنا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 سبتمبر 2012)

ارحمني , قويني , اهديني ,


----------



## DODY2010 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

بحبك يارب

علمنى كيف احبك

علمنى ودرب حواسى ان استقبل مشاعر محبتك لى
...

علمنى كيف اتفاعل مع محبتك واتجاوب معها كى تثمر فى حياتى

فاروح انشر الحب فى كل مكان كى امجد اسمك القدوس

امين يارب


----------



## كلي أمل (14 سبتمبر 2012)

ربي يسوع انا لا ابكي انا انزف الدموع  حتى الموت 

يريدون سلبي كل شيئ و يحاربوني في لقمت عيشي 

ربي اوريدك بجانبي ارجوك ساعدني


----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2012)

رمز الخلاص رمز المحبة ...
هو يسوع ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*عدي ايامنا علي خير ياااااااااربي*


----------



## zezza (15 سبتمبر 2012)

ايدك يارب قبل ايدى فى موضوع بكرة 
و لتكن مشيئتك الصالحة 
امين


----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*انت يارب ابويا قلبك كله حناان*


----------



## oesi no (15 سبتمبر 2012)

خددنى


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

بقي كدا يارب تسمح ان يحصل معايا كدا انهارده
شكلي زعلتك جامد عشان تسيب اولاد عدو الخير
يعملوا كدا
بصراحه انا مضايقه وزعلانه منك قوي
انا مهما عملت كان لازم يارب تحفظني منهم
بس انا واثقه برده ان اللي حصل دا للخير
واهو درس واتعلمت منه برده
شكرا ليك يارب وسامحني لو كنت ضايقتك في متابعتي ليك
وانتي كمان يا عدراء سامحيني
وانت يا بابا كيرلس
غصب عني بصراحه من ضيقي من الموقف


----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2012)

يارب لا استطيـــــع ان اتكلـــــم 
من ثقــــــــــل همومــــــــى
 انـــــــــت وحــــــــدك
تعـــــــــرف مـــــــــابداخلـــــــــى 
بـــــــــدون ان اتكلـــــــــم فـلا تــتركنــى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*ارشدني لعمل الخير يارب*


----------



## كلي أمل (16 سبتمبر 2012)

أسف كتير


----------



## فادي الكلداني (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*أعطني القوة كي أجعل من اسمك مباركا على جميع لسان، وكي يعرفوا قوتك من خلالي انا الضعيف ...انت الذي تتحدث بلساني ولست انا المتحدث، فالصحيح قربه للاخرين من خلالي، والخطأ ابعده عني وعنهم..انك يا ربي يسوع السميع المجيب! *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*اصنع يا رب مجداً لاسمك وانظر لضعفات كل من قال يا رب ماليش غيرك​*


----------



## tamav maria (16 سبتمبر 2012)

لك القوه والمجد والعزه والبركه ياربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2012)

يارب كن معايا وقويني واحفظ دخول وخروج كل اولادك
واحميهم من اعوان عدو الخير المتربص ليهم
امين


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2012)

بدونك لا نستطيع شيئاً
طيب
مع يقيني انك تعرف ما في القلوب
ومع انه لك حكمتك في الاستجابات الا انني انسان 
طلبي  ليس  بشخصي انما لعامة ابناء الكنيسة 
اطالبك ان تلتفت الى شعبك المقهور المضطهد
الموجود الان على حافة المخااطر
اليك يا رب نتضرع ونصلي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2012)

بشكررررررررررك


----------



## jajageorge (16 سبتمبر 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> بقي كدا يارب تسمح ان يحصل معايا كدا انهارده
> شكلي زعلتك جامد عشان تسيب اولاد عدو الخير
> يعملوا كدا
> بصراحه انا مضايقه وزعلانه منك قوي
> ...


----------



## jajageorge (16 سبتمبر 2012)

الهب قلبى بمحبتك ياالاهى لانه بداء فى الفتور يارب لا تسمح


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا يا احلي اب واحن اله
شكرا لانك انهارده كنت معانا وحفظت علينا
ارجوك يارب كمل معانا ودايما مد ايديك قبل ايدينا
لتكن اراتك ومشيئتك في حياتنا
بركه صلوات ام النور البتول مريم
وكل مصاف القديسين الاطهار
تكون معانا امين


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

بشكرك ياحبيبي علي الخبر دا
بس ممكن تكون جنبي وتديني القوه ؟
​


----------



## white.angel (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*ادخل قلوب كل من لك يارب ... ولو اضطررت لأقتلاع هذه الابواب التى تفصلهم عنك ... ارجوك اشبع حبك بهم ... *​


----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2012)

يارب كن معي في نهاري وليلي 
.في سعادتي وحزني
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*طمن قلبي وريح بالي ياااااااااربي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2012)

بحبك ياربى ​


----------



## DODY2010 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

..يارب يسوع اغمرنا بحبك فنشفى من امراضنا التى توثر على ارواحنا


----------



## DODY2010 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

.يسوع بقولك انت بتحبنا كل واحد بطريقه معينه ولوحد انت اديت كل واحد بصمه مختلفه علشان بس تقلنا كل واحد سهرت عليه علشان اكونه واجعله مميز..


----------



## DODY2010 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

يعطى الله لنا القوة بالايمان والصبر وتغلب على الاشرار ولكن ليس القوة تكمن بالجسد ولكن بالروح والفكر والتصرف والمغفرة لكل الناس


----------



## DODY2010 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

استمد قوتي منك يا ربي فأنت وحدك من تهبنا القوة


----------



## DODY2010 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

مصدر قوة الانسان نابعة من قوة الايمان والثقة القوية بالله


----------



## DODY2010 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

ثق بي الهي يسوع وتحصل على كل شي ولاتكون كا توما الشكاك


----------



## اغريغوريوس (18 سبتمبر 2012)

معاك هقدر اغلب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2012)

امتى يا رب؟


----------



## كلي أمل (18 سبتمبر 2012)

احبك يا يسوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

أمسك يارب أيدي لاشعر بالامان 
وأمشي دايما معايا وأسندني في كل اوان


----------



## white.angel (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*ازاى بتقبل نفسي ليك وانا فيا بلاوى متلتله ؟؟*

*وليه تقولى هاشتريك وانا فيا الف مشكله ؟؟*

*وامتى هبطل عناد وانا كل ليله فى المزاد , بتباع قوى من كل حد , وتمنى ينزل لادنى حد !*

*وانت تسمع .. وترفع .. وتدفع .. **وتقول دة ابنى مش اى حد  !!!!*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2012)

اه لقـــد تـأخـرت كثيــــرآ فـي حبـــك يــارب
 كيــف كنت أبحـث عنـك خـارج نفسي وهــا أنت كائن فـي أعمــاقي
​


----------



## zezza (19 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم ارحمنى انا الخاطى 
نفسى اسمع مغفورة ليكى خطاياكى ..محتاجة يا رب لغفرانك محتاجة انك تسامحنى انا السودة كخيام قيدار


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*ياربي يسوع المسيح
اديني الصالح اللي يفرح قلبي ويوصلني للسما ..
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2012)

الهى انى فى امس الحاجة اليك فلا تتركنى وحيدا​


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2012)

يارب اسمع صلاتي واستجب دعائي​


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## bob (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*مستنيك
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 سبتمبر 2012)

حررني يا يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 سبتمبر 2012)

يارب ارحمنى انا صنعة ايديك


----------



## كلي أمل (22 سبتمبر 2012)

ربي شكرآ لك لانك رسمت الابتسامه على خدي ^^


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا يا يسوع بس ارجوك دايما سامحني لاني تراب


----------



## bob (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*شكرا يا رب
*


----------



## Critic (23 سبتمبر 2012)

متزعلش منى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 سبتمبر 2012)

نقينى يا رب---


----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا لك يا رب على كل شيء ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

أغسلني فأبيض أكثرررررر مـن الثلــج 
 محتاجه انك تغسلني​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2012)

الهي احتاجك عونا لي في وقت ضعفى ..
 احتاجك صوتا يناديني عندما أكون تائها ..
 أحتاجك أبا يرعانى ويرشدني
 أحتاجك أن تملأ حياتي الفارغة
 لتكون أنت الكل في الكل
 وليكن اليوم يوم خلاصى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2012)

إلــهــي قــد وجــدتــك دائما رحــيــمــاً .. ?
 فــكــيــف لا أرجــوك...
 ووجــدتــك دائما ناصــراً و مــعــيــنــاً ...
 فــكــيــف لا أدعــوك ..
 فمــن لي إذا لم تكن معي ..
 و مــن ذا الـــذي سيــضــرّنــي إذا حفظتني ..
 فـكـن مـعـي ربـي فـي كـل امـوري فـقـد فـوضـتـهـا كـلـهـا الـيـك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2012)

محتجالك ياااااااااااااااااااااارب اااااااوي


----------



## kalimooo (24 سبتمبر 2012)

إن حبك  يا سيد لهو حار مضطرم ولا يترك مجالاً لتذكّر.
الأرضيات والذي ذاق حبك  يبحث عنه ليل نهار بلا هوادة.
 أما نحن فنضيّع هذا الحب بكبريائنا، بدينونة الأخ وبرفضه 
وبالحسد​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 سبتمبر 2012)

نفسي اعرف حاجة
انا كتير لاحظت انك في العقاب سريع اوي لما اعمل حاجة غلط لكن لما اطلب منك حاجة او اكون واقعة في مشكلة بتتاخر جدا عقبال ما تساعدني
هو ليه انت بتسيب الواحد وسط مشاكل كتير اوي والدنيا تخنق فينا ومش بنلاقي اي حاجة تفرح لدرجة ان الواحد يتمني الموت وانت مش بتحقق الامنية دي وفي نفس الوقت محرم الانتحار وبرده بتتاخر علي حل المشاكل
عايزة اقولك بجد تعبت يا ترحمني يا تاخدني
وياريت لما اغلط بلاش تقسي عليا وتعاقبني بسرعة لاني بجد مش حمل اي حاجة


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2012)

كله حلو يارب اللى تشوفه


----------



## happy angel (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*أعنى وقوينى واسند ضعفى*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2012)

يارب انا واثق فيك
 عارف انك سامعنى وعارف انك عاوز ليا الصالح
 انا محتاجلك مش محتاج لحد تانى
 انت بس قادر تحس بيا وعارف اللى فى نفسى
 اوعى تسبنى يا ابويا واوعى تخذلنى
 راحتى يا ابويا وانا معاك
 اصلك انت وحدك اللى فاهمنى
 بتعرف عاوز اقولك ايه من قبل ما اتكلم
 والاقى ردك وصلنى قبل ما اقولك ع اللى حصلى​


----------



## white.angel (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*المشكله ان لك فكر غير تفكيرنا ... وطالب مننا نصبر لاننا هنفهم فيما بعد*
*لا افكارنا اتقابلت ... ولا الـ"بعد" دة جه ...*

*طيب تتحل ازاى دى بقى *

*على فكره مقصدش حياتى .. بجد انت حياتى بتدبرها بشكل عظيم .. 
ولكن اقصد يارب الحياه عامةً ... ليه مش بتتقابل مع خليقتك ..*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*ارجوك يارب عرفنى ارادتك*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 سبتمبر 2012)

محتااااااااااااجك اكتر من ايي وقت مضي


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*بحبك اوووووووووى​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 سبتمبر 2012)

احتاج الليك واجري عليك


----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2012)

يارب ارحمنا 
 وارحم العالم اجمع
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*يارب  يامن قبلت اليك المرأه ساكبة الطيب اقبل امامك انا الخاطئ الضعيف......فلا  ترفضنى يا مخلصى واقبلنى مثلما قبلت المرأه الخاطئة ......تحنن عليا مثلما  تحنن قلبك لأجل دموع المرأه ساكبة الطيب.....ارفعنى من خطيتى مثلما رفعتها  من قيود خطاياها وقبلت ان تظهرها ....فإطهرنى مثلها*
​


----------



## bob (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*سهلها يا رب
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ربى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
 انت تعلم تنهدات قلبى
 وتعلم ياربى كل ما بداخلى

 وتعلم ايضا ماذا اريد وتعلم سيدى انى احبك
 محتاج إليك ان تملىء حياتى بمحبتك العظيمه
 محبتك الغنيه التى تغنى عن شهوات العالم اجمع

 ارجوك ربى ادخل حياتى ،، املئها بسلامك العظيم
 فأنا فى اشد الحاجه إليك اميـــــن​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*محــــــتجاك يـــا يســـــوع مدلى ايديـــك أدعوك يا الهـــى اسمعنـــى

 محــــتاجة لك يــــا الله نجينــــى من ضعفـى خلصنـــــى و أرشــــدنى.*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2012)

افرحك ازاى تيب زى ما انت بتفرحنى ؟

علمنى حبيبى يسوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*اعلم ان لكل شىء وقت
ولكنى حقاً اشتاق اليك ..*


----------



## bob (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*ارحمني
*


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*لو كان للحب معنى فهو انت*


----------



## zezza (27 سبتمبر 2012)

يسوعى انت الفخارى الاعظم ..امامك حياتى شكلها و اصقلها كيفما ترى 
اظهر مشيئتك فى حياتى 
امين


----------



## marmora jesus (27 سبتمبر 2012)

طب وبعدين ؟
ايه اخرتها قولي ......


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*اشفينى من كل الامى​*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (28 سبتمبر 2012)

ياربي يسوع المسيح ابن الله ارحمني أنا الخاطئ


----------



## white.angel (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*عينيك مليانه اسئله ... وقدامك بتذوب الاجابات ...*
*متسألنيش ... خدنى فى حضنك بس *​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

كل ما بداخلي يشركك على نعمك التى غمرتنى كلي


----------



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2012)

ارحمنا يا الله

واغفر خطايانا 

بحبك ياربى يا ملك الملوك ورب الارباب 
​


----------



## zezza (28 سبتمبر 2012)

ايه يا ربى الهدوء و السلام العجيب اللى انا فيه ده رغم كل اللى حواليا 
بجد انت حنين كتيييييييير و انا بحبك اووووووووووى


----------



## The Dragon Christian (29 سبتمبر 2012)

ارحمني انا الخاطئ


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 سبتمبر 2012)

يارب يسوع لو حسيت بقسوة من كل الناس
ماليش غيرك انت يحسسني بالحنان​


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2012)

​ربنا يسوع المسيح

الجميع بانتظارك الأهل...

 والأقارب ليسوا في خير.

احضرْ حالاً...

الأرض التي أنجبتك خربانة.

الجيران متدهورون...

روما الحديثة مسعورة ...

وبيلاطس ملايين...

 ويهوذا الاسخريوطي قوانين...

 والرسل الإثنا عشر أفلسوا...


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2012)

يــارب اجعلنى مستحقة ان:
 .
 اعـطـيــك كـــل حــــيـــاتـى وعــمـــرى
 افــتــخـر بـــصـلـيـبـك عـلـى صــــــدرى
 اجــعــل طـريـقـك هو مـصـيـرى وقـدرى
 فـلا يـوجـد احـد مـثـلك يـهـتـم بـأمـرى
 وانــا بـدونـك تـائــهه وحـائـــرة....لا أدرى
 لكن بك يـعـلو شـأنى وبك يزداد فـخـرى​


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2012)

تابع

أأنت المسيح...

 صاحب قصة لعازر؟...

 إذن تفضّل....

الألفا سنة فاصل طويل....

 معنا ضعف نظر...

 ولم نعد نراك.

المسافة شاسعة....

 اقترب وادخل...

 هذا وقتك...

 لن يكون لك وقت...

 أفضل....


 الحاجة إليك الآن...


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2012)

يضربوننا...

 ويكذبون علينا...

 ويجوّعوننا...

ويبّشعون حياتنا...

 ويهدرون مستقبل أولادنا...

 ويعهّرون الحياة...

 من بابها إلى محرابها...

يهاجمون الاديرة...

والكنائس الى متى...

نريد أن نعرف...

 منك أنت بالذات...


----------



## Maria Salib (30 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا يا رب على نعمة الايمان بك 
وعلى نورك الذى انار لى قلبى و بصرى و عقلى
وعلى محبتك التى ملاءت قلبى
ثبتنى يا ربى على طريقك


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2012)

المطلوب واحد وهو...

 حضورك. حضورك حالاً...

 وكلّ عذر لعدم حضورك...

 مرفوض...

أنت مسؤول...

أنت المسؤول الأول...

 والأخير ...

فلا تقف في ظل الأناجيل...

قالوا انك ستعود...

جميل...

شرّف...

نسألك الحضور...

 الحضور للتكلم من جديد...

 تعال نقِّح أقوالك القديمة...

 تعال أعد النظر...

 في هذا العالم الظالم...


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2012)

وحدك ربي عارف ما في قلبي
ساعدني ونور دربي ​


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2012)

قل لنا أين الطريق...

قلت لنا...

"أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة"...

اعرف...

 لكنْ قديمة...

عمرها الفي سنة..

نريد غيرها الآن...

 في ضوء هذا الظلم...

والاطهاض...

والحقوق التي لا يُعرف سرابها...

 من طغيانها...


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2012)

نفسى ارتمى تحت رجلك وابكى كل دموع عنيا​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 سبتمبر 2012)

بحبك يا ربى


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2012)

ربي  والهي يسوع

الأمم مجنونة وبلهاء...

 والشعوب مسحوقة وغبية...

 والزعماء يقتلون ويعبدون أنفسهم.

الكنائس تعيش على الذكريات...

الأديرة مهجورة...

الرهبان رهبان لأجل أنفسهم...

الصليب نجم سينمائي...

الأناجيل صارت كتاباً كجميع الكتب...

لا بد من حضورك...

شعبك يئن وجعاً والماً...

نتضرع ونصلي

المطلوب حضورط حالاً..

انت وعدت فنسألك التنفيذ...

امين


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2012)

سامحنـــــــى يـــاربى فقد كنت اظن

         انـك تولمنـى رغم انــك كنت
         تلمس جروحى لكى تشفيهـــا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2012)

يارب ... وجودك بحياتــي يجعلنــي أخجل أن أتمنـى شيئا أخـر​


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2012)

يا قلب يسوع السامي

احبك حبا شديدا ...

انت اجمل عريس...

 لنفوس البشر التائهة...

و من اجل احبك...

 اضع كل آلامي في قلبك...

لتحملها معي من اجل...

 خلاص العالم و خلاصي...

و تحت عينيك...

 اترك خطواتي لتنيرها...

و اسلم عقلي الشريد...

 لتفكر عني...

و اعمالي لتملأ قلبي بالحب...

 لها كي اكملها في الحب...


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*حقاً اشتاق اليك ..*


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2012)

اتخنقت ياربى


----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (2 أكتوبر 2012)

يا بابا افهم وحس بيا
بقالي كتير بقولك تعبت لو سمحت


----------



## Maria Salib (4 أكتوبر 2012)

اقول
باسم الاب و الابن والروح القدس اله واحد 
باسم الثالوث الاقدس
باسم يسوع المسيح
الهى و مخلصى و فادينى
آمنت بك ربى
و بحبك يا رب و عاوزاك تخلصنى و تنجينى
نفسى انول بركة العماد و التناول و المسحه المقدسه
زى ما نورت قلبى و عيونى و نورت طريقى بالايمان بك
خلصنى من عذابى
و اولا و ليس اخراً اقولك بحبك يا رب
لانك قبلتنا ابناءً لك
بحبك يا رب لانك حررتنا من الظلام
حررتنا من العبوديه
وملاءت حياتنا بمحبتك و سماحتك
بحبك و هاعيش احبك طول عمرى
المخلصه لقدسك و مجدك
ماريا


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكرك


----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2012)

تحت حمايتك يارب​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أكتوبر 2012)

مليش غيرك


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2012)

اؤمن يارب فا  اعنى ضعف ايمانى


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أكتوبر 2012)

كمل معايا يارب


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*اشفى كل مرضى شعبك​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أكتوبر 2012)

بشكرك اوووووووي علي وقوفك جنبي ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أكتوبر 2012)

بحبك بحبك بحبك يا الهى


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 أكتوبر 2012)

اهلكتنى غيرتى
انر عينى
وفقنى


----------



## Maria Salib (7 أكتوبر 2012)

باسم الاب و الابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
اصلى يا رب من اجل خلاصى ومن اجل عمادى و مسحى بالمسحة المقدسه
اصلى يا رب من اجل كل اعضاء المنتدى والقائمين عليه
اصلى يا ربى من اجل كل مريض ان تشفيه وتخفف عنه الامه
و تبارك لنا فيه وتطيل فى عمره
اصلى من كل فقير محتاج اليك
اصلى من اجلك ربى
لك المجد والقدس الى ابد الابدين


----------



## Maria Salib (7 أكتوبر 2012)

باسم الاب و الابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
اصلى يا رب من اجل خلاصى ومن اجل عمادى و مسحى بالمسحة المقدسه
اصلى يا رب من اجل كل اعضاء المنتدى والقائمين عليه
اصلى يا ربى من اجل كل مريض ان تشفيه وتخفف عنه الامه
و تبارك لنا فيه وتطيل فى عمره
اصلى من كل فقير محتاج اليك
اصلى من اجلك ربى
لك المجد والقدس الى ابد الابدين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*ياالهي اعظم الحب هواك*


----------



## bob (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*احكم لي يا رب و انتقم لمظلمتي
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أكتوبر 2012)

انت ضابط الكل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكرك يا رب-- اعنى


----------



## Samir poet (7 أكتوبر 2012)

يايسوع بناديلك امتى يعدى العمر واجيلك نفسى اجيلك
بعذاب وبشكيلك نفسى اقولك على اللى فى قلبى نفسى احكيلك
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*ربى يســـــــــوع

  انت قوتى و صخرتى
  انت حصنى و ملجأى
  فيك احتمى يـــــارب*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أكتوبر 2012)

أنت حياتى وحبى اللى ملكوا قلبى من زمان يا يســـــــــــــوع


----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## bob (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*مش عارف اشكرك ازاي ؟!
*


----------



## white.angel (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*ولا تزال بكل جداره متصدر كل القوائم فى ضبط الكون *
*انت عثل :**​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (9 أكتوبر 2012)

حبك يا يسوع غير حالى
خلى طعم العيشه يحلالى
​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن تقف جنبي بكره ؟
انا خلاص مش ليا حد غيرك دلوقتي


----------



## soul & life (9 أكتوبر 2012)

يارب انهارده الزكرى السنويه الاولى لاخواتنا اللى استشهدوا فى ماسبيرو بطلب منك يارب انك تصبر اهليهم وتلمس قلوبهم بيمينك وتمنحهم الصبر على فراق احب ماليهم وتعينا على عيشتنا فى وطن بيدهس ولاده ويطحن عضمهم تحت تروس الدبابات ..متاكدين ياربى انك بدافع عنا وفى ظلك بنحتمى  قوينا يارب..  وارفع غضبك عنا واحفظ ولادنا وبناتنا  حافظ على كنايسنا .. امين


----------



## كرسماس (9 أكتوبر 2012)

لن تحدث حادثة مخلف ظهر الله 
فاطمئن


----------



## كلي أمل (9 أكتوبر 2012)

يا رب ليش انا ؟


----------



## كلي أمل (9 أكتوبر 2012)

يا رب 

ما بدي 

غير 

محبتك وخلاصك


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أكتوبر 2012)

كان يوم بركة 

ياريت تخلى كل الايام بركة كدة


----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2012)

يا رب لا أشعر بالأمان إلا بين يديك ​


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

هقولة محتجاااااااااااااااالة ومتسبنيييييييش


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*بحبك 
مش عايزه منك اى شئ ... اللحظة جنبك بتكفى عمر *


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

امسك يارب ايدى زى بطرس زمان
لما قرب يغرق نسمت ايدية بحنان


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أكتوبر 2012)

كنت فاكرك ناسى ....... بس تفكيرى غلط خاااااااالص

سامحنى


----------



## AdmanTios (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*بين يديك يا سيد الأكوان نضع أمورنا
كي ما تُدبرها كما يليق و كحسب مشيئتُك
واثقين في وعودك يا رب المجد
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*سامحنى وكون معايا ..​*


----------



## zezza (10 أكتوبر 2012)

انا اسفة يا رب سامحنى ارجوك


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أكتوبر 2012)

هكتفى بانى اقولك تعبان يارب


----------



## Samir poet (10 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## grges monir (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ابنك فى ضيقة شديدة فتدخل يارب ارجوك سريعا


----------



## white.angel (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*معلش ... *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*فى يديك يارب اضع كل ما مضى من عمرى*
​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2012)

سلمت ليك كل حياتى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أكتوبر 2012)

ربي قد سفينة حياتي الى بر الامان...لا تسمح  للرياح ان تتقاذفها ... لا تسمح للامواج ان تغرقها..يا من مشيت على سطح  الماء... لا تدعني اخاف وايأس .... شجعني... قويني... زدني ايمانا"....  املأني سلاما"...هبني ان افهم ان عندك وحدك الحياة ... وبك وحدك النجاة  .... فلا تتركني ربي .... رافقني ونور دربي....امين​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أكتوبر 2012)

صباح الخير يا رب-- اشكرك على كل شىء


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*حبيبي و أبتي
لا تتركني فانا اريدك دائما بقربى
اتمسك بيدك كطفل باكي يرجو وصالك
قلبي يعتصره الم لا قوة لي به الا خلالك
انت ربي و الهي و سبب وجودي و نعمتى
املي و ثقتى فيك بلا حدود
جفف دموع قلبي و امسح على روحى بسكينتك
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أكتوبر 2012)

انا غالب بيك


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2012)

محبتك لنا يا رب لا تقاس بالايام والمسافات لانك  الحق اقول بأنك قد احببتنا قبل انشاء هذا العالم
المهم ان نعرف ذلك وان نحبك من كل قلوبنا وجوارحنا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أكتوبر 2012)

بطلب منك ياحبيبي تعديها علي خير
خايفه اووي طمن قلبي ارجوك .........
​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكرك ياربي على كل شئ منعته عنى وانا كنت اريده بشده 
ولانى واثقه انك بتعد ليا ما هو اعظم 

فقد سلمت كل امورى ليك يا الهى الحنون
​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*
أبحث عنك في ذاتى و ووجدانى و في كل ما حولي . 
احسك بروحى حنون و انت بقلبي عاجن و معجون .
اشتاق اليك و انادى عليك فتلمسينى بيد نعمتك .
تأسر روحى بمحبتك .
نعم
انا مدلل على يديك.
*


----------



## white.angel (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*حسه ان جوايا ليك كلام ... لو قعدنا 10 سنين مش هنخلصه ...*
*عايزه احكيلك حاجات كتير اوى ... *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكرك يارب على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

املي قلبي سلام وأطمئنان يارب ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (17 أكتوبر 2012)

ارحمني


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أكتوبر 2012)

علمني اقولك لتكن مشيئتك اتصرف انت لتكن إرادتك
 اوعي تسبني وخليك سندي وان وقعت خليك جنبي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*اشفى مرضى شعبك​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أكتوبر 2012)

طفلتك المدلل ة
 اشكرك على هذا الشعور الرااااائع يا اروع اب...


----------



## AdmanTios (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*إمنحني القوة أنا أيضا أن أدرب نفسي
ليكون لي دائما ضمير بلا عثرة من نحو الله والناس*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أكتوبر 2012)

سامحنى الهى يسوع


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 أكتوبر 2012)

محتجااالك اووي​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أكتوبر 2012)

أنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا لــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك وحــــــــــــــــــــــــدك


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*بين يديك يا رب اضع قلبي وروحي وكل شيء*
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*طلبتك من عمق قلبي 

ياربي يسوع اعني​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أكتوبر 2012)

ليتنى يارب انسى الكل وتبقى انت وحدك تشبع حياتى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أكتوبر 2012)

فيك احتمى يااااارب​


----------



## AdmanTios (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*إرحمني يا رب بمشواري

إهديني و نقي أفكاري*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*سلمتك كل أمر ..*


----------



## كلي أمل (18 أكتوبر 2012)

بحبك ...


----------



## DODY2010 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

عليك يا رب توكلت فلا اخزى لاني دعوتك.


----------



## DODY2010 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

سلم كل الامر اليه رب المجد وهو يدبر


----------



## DODY2010 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

ياالهي اشكرك كاعظم محبتك وخلاصك . لانك مستحق وعادل.


----------



## اغريغوريوس (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*دبرلي وقتي*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

اقف معايا يااارب​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 أكتوبر 2012)

محتاجالك كتيييييييير جدا 
تشبعني بحنانك​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

  *نقى قلبى يآ آلهى من شوآئب آلعآلم



*.،*​ ​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 أكتوبر 2012)

انت الوحيد اللي حاسس واللي عارف الوجع اللي جوايا اد ايه
علي اد ما انا موجوعة علي اد ما تبعتلي تعزية وتصبرني
بلاش تخلي الدنيا سودا كده كلها في عينيا علشان مش تدي فرصة للشيطان انه يدخل لنفسي
اديني لو نور صغير اوي بسيط يخليني اتمسك ومش ايأس ابدا
اللي انت اخدته مني خده ومش عايزاه ومش هزعل عليه لاني واثقة انك هتبعتلي حاجة احلي بس عايزاك تصبرني وبس
ارجوك ساعدني اني مش ابين ضعفي قدام حد خليه بيني وبينك انت وبس لان انت الوحيد اللي هتشاركني ضعفي وتقويني مش هتفرح فيا وتدوس عليا زي الناس


----------



## zezza (19 أكتوبر 2012)

مش عارفة ليه بعمل فى نفسى و فى اللى حواليا كدة 
ارجوك صلحنى و مد ايدك ليا ..محتجالك اووووووى يا رب 
رتب ليا الخير و الصالح


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

بشكرك ياحبيبي جدااااااااا​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

عايزه اقولك كتر خيرك ده مافيش زيك ومافيش غيرك دايما بمحبه تعاملنا مهما عملنا بتستحملنا ياما كتير اوي عنك ملنا وبننساك واحنا في تفكيرك
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

?انـا تــلــمــيــذه فـى مـدرســتـــك يــارب
اتـعـلـمـت فيها على ايـديـك معنى الـحـب
?كـمـــان عـلـمـتـنــى...الاخــــلاص
والـتـعـامـل بـمـودة مـع كـل الـنـاس
?ومـهـمـا الــــشـــر زاد مــن حــوالــيــا
...
أصبر وأصلى..ومافكرش ابدا فى اى اذية
?اصـلك على الـتـسـامـح ربيتنى وكـبـرتنى
ومن فيض محبتك وحنانك رويتنى وعلمتنى

?مـسـتـحـيـل هـاسـمـع لـصـوت الـشـيـطــان
انـا بـيـك مـتـحـصـن وقـوى وحاسـس بالأمان
?ومـــــهـــــمـــا ...الــعــالـــم خــوفــنـــى
او جـنـود الـشـر هاجمتـنـى وحاربتـنـى
?انــــا دايــــمــــا مــطـــمــــن بـــيــــــــك
و لــمــا بـــقــــــول يـــــــــــــــــااااااااارب:
انـــا واثـقه ان صـوتــى واصـــل لـــيـــــك


?انـــا بــحــبـــك يـــا ربـى يـسـوع الـــمـــســـيـح?
?وهافضل احـبـك..مهما اشتدت من حواليا الـريـح


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكرك يارب


----------



## كلي أمل (22 أكتوبر 2012)

1- بحبك

2- لا تزعل مني 

3 - شكرآ على كل شي قدمتلي ياه اليوم


----------



## bob (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*عرفني يا رب الطريق التي اسلك فيها 
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

*أثق فى مشيئتكـ

* 
*.،*​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2012)

أنت وحدك يايسوع 
تعرف كل نقصي وحاجتي لحياتي​


----------



## happy angel (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*لا تحجب وجهك عني وارحمني *​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (23 أكتوبر 2012)

ساعدني يا الهي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أكتوبر 2012)

مبسوط انك معايا وجوايا فى قلبى وفكرى بحبك ما انت الحب كله يا اعظم إله


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أكتوبر 2012)

_محتاجلك معايا اوووووووووووى
_​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2012)

يا رب قد جعلتك امامي في كل حين ​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2012)

يارب اجعل شمس الامل 
تشرق في قلب كل مهموم وحزين​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أكتوبر 2012)

_مرسى اوى يا ربى _​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرآ ليك يا الهى​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أكتوبر 2012)

ليه ..؟؟؟؟​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2012)

بحبك يا سيدى


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أكتوبر 2012)

بحبك بهديك كل عمرى ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أكتوبر 2012)

امنحنى سلامك


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*اجذبنى اليك..*


----------



## jajageorge (27 أكتوبر 2012)

قلبى فاتر


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

forgive me Jesus​


----------



## ماثيا (28 أكتوبر 2012)

عاشت الايادي على الفكرة الحلوة وانا اقول ليسوع 
محتاجة لك يامخلصي


----------



## thebreak-up (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*احبك وانت ادرى بما امر به. فلا تتدعني فريسة لعدوك. فكما انتصرت عليه بقيامتك ولم تخضع لتجاربه على الجبل. انصرني عليه وساعدني ان لا اقع في مكائده. *


----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2012)

يسوع صخرة خلاصي إلى الآبد​


----------



## DODY2010 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

امين يا رب نحن متمسكين بيمينك القادرة على كل شيء لانك عونا في الضيقات وجدت شديدا ..مجدا لك ما اعظمك


----------



## DODY2010 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

أشكرك أيها السيد الرب يسوع
لأنك أحببتني فضلا و جعلت عيناك علي لتحفظني أغسلني بدمك فأحيا غير ممتزجاً بروح
العالم.


----------



## DODY2010 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

ارفعني في سترك فأري الأشياء كما تراها أنت متعني بقربك هدى أمواج


----------



## DODY2010 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

أعماقي , وعواطفي نقيها..أملأني بروح التحنن خاصتك ..
هبني أن ارتوى من تلك
القنطرة العجيبة روح محبتك فأروى الآخرين .. هبني سلامك و يقين حماية دمك المسفوك
ولولاك يا مولاي ما كان لي معنى و لا وجدت معناً للحياة كذلك هبني أن أعيش لك ما
تبقي من حياتي مخبرا عن قوةالحياة التي تمنحها لمن يبحث عن الباب الحق و الطريق
و النور


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (29 أكتوبر 2012)

يايسوع ان الاشياء بداخلي تنهار : (
ساعدني يايسوع​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*اشكرك يا يسوع على كل نعمك وعطاياك ..*


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 أكتوبر 2012)

فكرة جميلة 
ربى يسوع خلينى اسلك حسب وصاياك


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

مد ايديك فى اختيار راعى امين صالح لشعبك ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 أكتوبر 2012)

محتاج لروحك تقويني وترشدني


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أكتوبر 2012)

يارب لا تحجب وجهك عنى ........بحبك يارب


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 أكتوبر 2012)

محلي السجود امامك


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

يكفينـى يـارب لمسـات يـدك الملـؤه حنـان فـأسلـم

 ذاتـى بيـن يـديـك لتشكـل حيـاتـى كمـا تـريـد​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أكتوبر 2012)

مستريحتش غير لما قعدت وحكيت معاك
انت حبيبى يا بابا يسوع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*اسندني وخفف اوجاعي ده الريح بيقطع في شراعي : (*


----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2012)

يا رب ارحمنا ولا تتركنا
 ما لنا غيرك في الضيقات و الصعوبات​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 نوفمبر 2012)

انا بشكرك انك ساعدتني ومش سيبتني
ولو انت عايز تشفيني اشفيني لو مش عايز خليك معايا وساعدني


----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2012)

بحبك يارب 

خليك دايما معنا ولا تتركنا ابدا 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 نوفمبر 2012)

راعى جميل يارب انا فرحان بابونا الجديد


----------



## white.angel (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*تعرف انى بقيت بحب الكوارث اللى بتحصلى ... عشان فى وقتها بشوف ليك تدخل عجيب ... ينسينى المشكله وانشغل بأنى احاول استوعب انت حليتها ازاى !!!!*

*بشكرك انك نجيتنا امبارح من الموت المحقق ... بجد انت وهبتنى انا وصحابى حياه جديده ... يابختى بيك *​


----------



## تعيسة (4 نوفمبر 2012)

افرجها علينا يا الله


----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

يايسوع اشكرك على كل ثانية 
كنت بقربي وتساعدني​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2012)

بشكرك من كل قلبى ​


----------



## تعيسة (5 نوفمبر 2012)

بشكرك من اجل كل شي


----------



## rimonda (5 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكرك ربي والهي يسوع على كل شيء في حياتي لانه كله بين ايديك وكل رح يكون بخير لاني سلمتك ياه وانا اؤمن واثق فيك سيدي عليك اتكالي بحببببببببببببببببببك يا يسووووووووووووع


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

سامحني ياحبيبي​


----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2012)

أشكرك في كل حين ياربي وخالقي 
من اجل كل شي في حياتي الجيد والسئ​


----------



## تعيسة (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*المجد لك يا الله*
*اشكرك من اجل كل حاجة شو ما كانت *
*ولتكن مشيئتك*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2012)

بحبك يارب يسوع

+ علمنى التواضع يارب

آمين


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (7 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لك يايسوع لانك تطمئن قلبي
كلما شعرت بضيق
 اشكرك من اعماق قلبي
لانك دائما بقربي ولا تتركني وحيدة​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2012)

حــــــيــــــاتـــــــي فــــــــي رضــــــــــاك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*ارحمنا واتحنن علينا ..*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2012)

لـيـتـنـــي يــا رب . . . أنـســى الكـــل 
 وتـبـقــى أنــــت وحــدك فــــــــي قلبــــــــي​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

يـــ♥ـــ♥ــ♥ـــــارب :
  احــيــى روحــى... بـكــــلامــك
  وامـــلا قـلـبـى ... بــســـــلامـــك
  احـتـار عـــقــــلـى فـى افـهـامــك
  ازاى خلقـتنى على صـورتـك ومثالك؟
  مع انى ماستاهلش حتى اكـون خـدامـك
  يا عظيم يا رحيم..اشكرك على محبتك وحنانك​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*متى ياربى عينى تلقاك ..!!*

*  لعبت بى الدنيا ولم يتبقى لى سواك*

*  كثرت زنوبى فانقذنى*

*  ولا ترمينى من أعلى جسر الهلاك.*​


----------



## تعيسة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

يا يسوع المسيح انا بشكرك ع كل حاجة

ساعدني يا الله ونور طريقي

بحبك كتيييييررررر


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*إلهي أحمدك أسبحك كل يوم، لأنك عال و مجازي طالبيك، *
*  ارحمني يا رب على حسب رحمتك لأنها قد قويت على خائفيك، *
*  لا يشمت بي أحد لأن القدير معي، ليس مثله أحد، *
*  اله عظيم ملك على كل الاشياء، ملك المجد رئيس السلام، *
*  الرب يسمع صراخ المسكين، *
*  يا رب أعني فأحمدك و أخبر بحقك و رحمتك، *
*  الرب رافع منسحقي القلوب، الى أقصى الأرض كلمته، *
*  الرب يعطي ولا يعير، وجهك نطلب يا رب، على رحمتك نتوكل و بكلمة قدسك نفعل  وبك نفرح كل حين، لأنّ لك المجد والعظمه والقوه والكرامه و الجبروت الى أبد  الأبدين. *
*  آمين*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*اجذبنى اليك ..*


----------



## تعيسة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

يا رب ساعدني اخد هالقرار المصيري بحياتي
يارب ساعدني يكون صحيح لقدام
يا رب ساعدني ونور طريقي
ساعدني يا الله


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## +ماريا+ (9 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## سرجيوُس (10 نوفمبر 2012)

سوف اصمت لانه يعلم ما اريد ان اقوله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*يا ربى عايزا اديلك حضن كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير و بوسه كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييره على الى عملته معايا إمبارح-- مش عارفا اشكرك ازاى بس--*
* بحبك بجد اوى-*


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*

 وليكن إحتيآجى لكـ وحدكـ
ولتكن محبتكـ هى ملئ قلبى
وليكن حضنكـ هو ملجأى وحمآيآ

ولتكن " *نبعى* " .. آلذى منه أرتوى وأفيض عليهم
*ولآ أنتظر من سوآكـ** إرتوآء*

:16_4_10:
 


*.،*​


----------



## تعيسة (10 نوفمبر 2012)

يا رب بشكرك ع كل حاجة


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2012)

أنت نبضى وترنيماتى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2012)

انت جميل يارب


----------



## تعيسة (11 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكرك جدا يا رب على كل حاجة وعلى الخير اليوم
من الصبح وهي الدنيا مطر
اشكرك يا الله


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (12 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2012)

يارب اشفي كل مريض وساعد كل محتاج​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك حياتى يااااااارب​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2012)

ما لى سواك يا سيدى ​


----------



## تعيسة (13 نوفمبر 2012)

يا رب ساعدني مالي غيرك


----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2012)

يارب سلام لشعب الرب فى كل مكان​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## تعيسة (14 نوفمبر 2012)

ربي انت حياتي كل حبي واوقاتي مالي غيرك بالدنيا قلبي معاك ثانية بثانية


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2012)

انا بحبك قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى يارب


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2012)

أحبك ربي دوماً ، اتبعك دون رجوع،
 أمجد اسمك القدوس وليس لي سواك
​


----------



## تعيسة (15 نوفمبر 2012)

بحبك يا ربي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 نوفمبر 2012)

بشكرك اوووووي علي انهارده​


----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2012)

من قلبي الضعيف اقول يا رب ساعدني​


----------



## تعيسة (16 نوفمبر 2012)

يارب ساعدنا واحمينا


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 نوفمبر 2012)

بابا يسوع بحبك وشكرا خالص على اليوم النهاردة
يارب خلينى ابقى انشط من كدة وافرحك دايما
بحبك


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 نوفمبر 2012)

بشكرك على كل حال 
بشكرك من قلبى ​


----------



## تعيسة (17 نوفمبر 2012)

يارب دلني ع لطريق الصح
اشكرك من كل قلبي


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 نوفمبر 2012)

مش كفايه كدا حريه ضعيت مني كل حاجه
وتتدخل انت بقي
انا بطلب منك تأسرني بحبك وتجذبني وراك فأمشي
أرجوك ادخل ودبر الباقي في عمري ليرضيك
ليكن لي كحسب مشيئتك أنت وحدك


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2012)

*ارحمناااااااااا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 نوفمبر 2012)

يارب عزى كل الناس الحزينة ارجوك يارب ارجوك


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (18 نوفمبر 2012)

سامحني يايسوع : (​


----------



## تعيسة (18 نوفمبر 2012)

ارحمنا يا الله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 نوفمبر 2012)

يا رب-- ارحمنا----


----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2012)

أشكرك يا رب لإني عبرت النهار 
وأتضرع إليك أن أكون في المساء والليل 
في أمان فيا مخلص خلصني ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكرك يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 نوفمبر 2012)

املك على حياتى يارب ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 نوفمبر 2012)

ياحبيبي ارجوك اقف بكره مع ....
ارجوووووووك يارب 
​


----------



## تعيسة (19 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكرك ع كل حاجة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## PoNA ELLY (19 نوفمبر 2012)

سامحني وبالعطف اشملني​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (20 نوفمبر 2012)

بين يديك يارب اجد راحتي​


----------



## تعيسة (20 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكرك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 نوفمبر 2012)

لا اعلم كيف ترانى جمال يا رب-- حاولت النظر لنفسى -- لكنى لا ارى جملا من اى ذاويه----
 اشكرك يا رب  على محبتك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*لتكن ارادتك ومشيئتك يارب*


----------



## كلدانية (20 نوفمبر 2012)

يا رب سلامك ​


----------



## كلدانية (20 نوفمبر 2012)

يا يسوع ادخل بيوتنا وعقولنا وباركنا​


----------



## تعيسة (21 نوفمبر 2012)

بحبك يا ربي لتكن مشيئتك بكل شي
شيل الخوف من قلبي


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*برمى حمولى كلها عليك *​


----------



## white.angel (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*زهقت ومرهقه يا بابا *
*محتاجه اجازه طوييييييله *​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 نوفمبر 2012)

يارب سلام​


----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكرك يايسوع  لاجل كل نعمة وبركة 
اهديتني اياها في كل يوم من حياتي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*محتجالك اوووووووووووووى 
ارشدنى *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكرك جداااااا 
علي كل شيء


----------



## تعيسة (24 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكرك يا رب من اجل ارادتي القوية
انا اطلب منك السلام الداخلي لقلبي ونفسي
شكرا لك حبيبي


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*خدنى من الحياة ديا
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*واثقة ان عمرك ما هتخزلنى ابدااااااا*​


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*مد ايديك ليا يارب
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*واثقه فيك يـــــــــــــــــارب*


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2012)

إنت نوري ودليلي في طريقي 
شكرا لك يارب ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2012)

بحبك يايسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووع​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*سوووووووود يا يسووووع فى حياااااااااتى*​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

thank you Jesus for all the good things you give me in my life​


----------



## تعيسة (26 نوفمبر 2012)

لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 نوفمبر 2012)

أنت حبيبى ونصيبى وحدك يا أبويا الحنون مين زيك


----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## تعيسة (27 نوفمبر 2012)

ربي انت حياتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*بشكرررررررك* *من كل قلبى وهفضل اشكررك طول عمرى *​


----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2012)

يارب انت تعلم كل شي وانت عارف الي عايزة اقول لك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*ما احلى العشرة ويااااااااااااك *​


----------



## sparrow (28 نوفمبر 2012)

يارب يسوع .......


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

مبقاش جوايا كلام يتقال
بس انت حاسس بيا صح ؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (28 نوفمبر 2012)

سامحني وبالعطف إشملني​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (28 نوفمبر 2012)

محتاجلك يارب


----------



## zezza (29 نوفمبر 2012)

فرحان بيا ولا لسة واجعة قلبك ؟!!
ساعدنى بقى يا يسوع


----------



## تعيسة (29 نوفمبر 2012)

ساعدني يا يسوع


----------



## jajageorge (29 نوفمبر 2012)

اعطينى سلامك ونجينى من فخاخ ابليس


----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2012)

تحت حمايتك يارب​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 نوفمبر 2012)

كل تعبي سببه بعدي عنك واني مش بسلم ليك حياتي تشكلها زي ما انت عايز
مش عندي سلام داخلي 
انا اه واثقة فيك جدا بس شكلي مش عارفة اعيش الثقة دي
ذهني واثق فيك وبايماني كمان واثقة فيك
بس ازاي بثق فيك وانا قلقانة وحزينة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مش هسيب الاساس وامسك الفرع
مش هطلب منك انك تفرحني لا هطلب منك انك تخليني وتساعدني اسلم ليك حياتي كلها وتعيشني بسلام داخلي
خليني اعيش واحس اني واثقة فيك مش مجرد اعتقاد وايمان وبس


----------



## tamav maria (30 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكرك يارب علي كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفي كل حال
يارب خلي بالك من مصر وكنائسها وكل المسيحين فيها


----------



## تعيسة (30 نوفمبر 2012)

ما ليش غيرك


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ربى مالى سوااااااااااك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 ديسمبر 2012)

هو انا مش واحشك يارب 

انا عايز اشوفك بقى بجد مش لانى مضايق نووووووووو انا محتاج اشوفك


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا رب ارحمناااااااااا​*


----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2012)

يــارب لتكن مشيئتك في حياتي 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*ارشدنى ياااااااارب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*اللهم التفت الي معونتي .... يارب اسرع واعني*
​


----------



## تعيسة (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ساعني يا الله


----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*ياربى يسوع المسيح *
*فى يديك استودع روحى فاحفظنى فى اسمك*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*حياتى رضاك يا سيدى *​


----------



## تعيسة (3 ديسمبر 2012)

بشكرك


----------



## zezza (3 ديسمبر 2012)

قوينى على طاعتك و رضاك و التسليم بوعودك يا يسوع 
انا تعبانة اوى يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2012)

محتاجالك اوي يارب 
انت تعلم ما في داخلي انا في اشد الحاجه اليك
​


----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2012)

يايسوع الفادي .. قلبك يحمي بلادي​


----------



## تعيسة (5 ديسمبر 2012)

ربي ساعدني وقويني


----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2012)

انت يارب قوتنا ونلجا اليك فى الضيقه والمرض و الحزن 
يارب اعنا يارب قوينا فى ضعفنا 
​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 ديسمبر 2012)

يارب هما بيقولوا البقاء للأقوي وانت مفيش اقوي منك
ارجوك يارب حل بروح قدسك في مصر وفي وسط ولادك
وريهم قوتك ومجدك يارب
الكل فاكر اننا لوحدنا ومش لينا معين
يارب قولهم انك معانا وانك مش هتسيبنا ابدا
انا عارفة ان اخر كل الحزن والحرب دي خير ونعمة كبيرة
بس بطلب منك انك تصبر كل الناس وبالاخص اهالي الشهداء والمصابين
يارب النهارده بيوت كتير هيملاها الحزن وصوت البكاء والنوح هيكون عالي اوي
مد ايدك ليهم وخليها هي البلسم لكل جروحهم


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

احفظ بلادنا يارب 

ارجوك  مصر اللى باركتها احميها  يارب من الشرور 
​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (6 ديسمبر 2012)

تستاهل انك تتحب


----------



## تعيسة (6 ديسمبر 2012)

حققي حلمي يا رب


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 ديسمبر 2012)

اتصرف انت يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*ارجوك يارب احمى مصر *​


----------



## تعيسة (7 ديسمبر 2012)

يا رب ساعدني


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*احمينا وسيج علينا​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 ديسمبر 2012)

يااااااا رب


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*ليس لى سووووووووواك*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

محتجاالك اووووي​


----------



## تعيسة (8 ديسمبر 2012)

افرجها علي يا الله ما الي غيرك
بشكرك وبحبك


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*بحبك اوووووووى ياربى *​


----------



## sparrow (8 ديسمبر 2012)

امنحنا سلامك وبركتك يا ملك السلام .. ليس لنا سواك


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2012)

يارب قوينى يا الهى يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2012)

إلهي، أكتفي فخرًا أن تكون لي ربَّا​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 ديسمبر 2012)

وغلاوة امك العدرا اشفي جرح قلبي ده اللي قرب يموتني لاني بجد مش قادرة اعيش بيه


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*حياتي كلها لك يا ربي يسوع*​


----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## PoNA ELLY (10 ديسمبر 2012)

دايماً بيحصل كده قبل كل خدمه .. بس اتصرف انت يارب​


----------



## تعيسة (11 ديسمبر 2012)

يا يسوع ساعدني


----------



## sparrow (11 ديسمبر 2012)

يارب يسوع .................................
................................................


----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2012)

يَآربّ .. أرح كل نفس لا يعلم بِــ حالها  الا آنت ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 ديسمبر 2012)

لا شيء يمنحني الحياة
إلا يقيني أنك دوما معي

يـــــــــــا الله

تراني . . تسمعني
تحفظني . . تأويني
تطعمني . . تسقيني

تدبر لي أمري

و أنت يــــا الله تكفيني​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*يارب إعطينى حكمة سمائية ...  إعطينى معرفة سمائية واستنارة روحية ... إعطينى أعرف إرادتك علشان أنا  ضعيف ومسكين وإنت إللى بتدبر الأمور بإرادتك الصالحة 
*​


----------



## تعيسة (12 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكرك


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*ارشدنى وقوينى *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 ديسمبر 2012)

يااااااااارب كن معني​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 ديسمبر 2012)

زعلان منك خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2012)

يـا رب لـقـــد اقـتـــرب عـيــد الميـــلاد 
وهنـــاك الالف من الناس حـزينـــــة 
يارب اجعل في قلوبهم الفرح والسعادة وحقق جميع 
امانيهم​


----------



## تعيسة (14 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكرك يا رب ع كل حاجة ويا رب لا اضيعلي تعب يا يسوع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2012)

بحبك يا رب-- قود انت حياتى


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2012)

انا اشكرك لان مدينى نعمة بل نعم انا مستحقهاش


----------



## Critic (14 ديسمبر 2012)

سايبنى ليه !!


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

مبقاش جوايا كلام
لكن عشمانه في رحمتك


----------



## johna&jesus (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا سايبك ليه ؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 ديسمبر 2012)

انت بعتلى كلامك 

بس انا ايمانى ضعيف 

عارف انك بتحبنى

بس انا ضعيف


انا بحبك

لكنى زعلان منك

متاكد من صلاحك وحكمتك

لكنى ضعيف

من فضلك ادينى معونة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*قويني يارب علي الدنيا وعلي الايام
وان شوفت الدمعه في عينيا امسحها قواام

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا رب أعننا واستخدمنا لمجد اسمك​*


----------



## bob (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*مش عارف اخد قرار 
ساعدني 
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 ديسمبر 2012)

بشكراك ياااارب​


----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (16 ديسمبر 2012)

انا بشكرك لانك سمعتنى وانك بعتلى تعزيات حلوة انا مستحقهاش


----------



## johna&jesus (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكرآ  يارب على انك بتسترنى *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*دبر الامور من عندك يارب *​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكرآ  على كل نفس بتديهونى وبتقولى توب قبل ما تموت*
*شكرآ يارب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*ارشدنى وقوينى *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*محتاجين سندة قوية قووووووى يارب 
ارجوك*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

بحبك اوي يا يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 ديسمبر 2012)

ادينى معونة علشان اكمل اليوم انت عارف يارب انى فى تعب جسدى ونفسى انام نوم عميق بس نفسى مقصرشى معاك


----------



## روزي86 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

مليش غيرك


----------



## johna&jesus (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*قوينى  فالفترة اللى جايه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*يــــــــــــــــايســـــــــــــــــــــــوع تعبــــــــــــــــــان
محتــــــــــــــــــــــاج لحنــــــــــــــان 
*


----------



## روزي86 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا ليك يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*ربى كن معى فلا معين لى غيرك*
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟ لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق؟ *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟ لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق؟ *​


----------



## tamav maria (18 ديسمبر 2012)

ربي انا بحبك قوي
بس ارجوك
سامحني علي التقصير في حالة الجفاف والجوع
سامحني يايسوع ربي لاجل الدم سامحني


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*سلمت الدفه لجلالك وانا مش ندماااااااان
ويابخت اللي يسلمهالك هيعيش في امااااان
*


----------



## تعيسة (18 ديسمبر 2012)

ريحني يا ربي

بشكرك


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 ديسمبر 2012)

بحب قووووووووووووووى يارب

ديم عليا دموع التوبة
ديم عليا مشاعر الانسحاق وانا فى حضنك


مقدرش اتخيل حياتى من غيرك يارب مهما كانت احزانى ومشاكلى 

حبيبى انت يا يسوع


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

بشكرك ياااااارب .......​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 ديسمبر 2012)

سامحني وبالعطف إشملني​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*خليك معايا متسبنيش محتجالك اووووووووى*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 ديسمبر 2012)

يارب معلش من فضلك اشفى اسنانى بتوجعنى خالص 

واشفى كمان كل المرضى

آمين


----------



## zezza (19 ديسمبر 2012)

سامحنى على حالة عدم الرضا اللى انا فيها انا كويسة خااااااااااالص و احساناتك مغرقانى و نعمك عليا كتير اووى سامحنى على تقصيرى فى حقك رغم كل ده


----------



## تعيسة (19 ديسمبر 2012)

ساعدني يا الله
انا بحبك اوي بس انا خلاص تعب ساعدني


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 ديسمبر 2012)

محتجااااااااالك اوووووي ​


----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2012)

صباح الخير حياتي يسوع​


----------



## tamav maria (20 ديسمبر 2012)

لك كل المجد والتسبيح ربي والهي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح


----------



## zezza (20 ديسمبر 2012)

العيد قرب يا يسوع اخواتك محتاجين تدبرلهم حاجات العيد بركة و لبس مد ايدك و سدد احتياجات ولادك و ساعدنا كخدام ننفذ مشيئتك


----------



## روزي86 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

بحبك اوي يا يسوع


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 ديسمبر 2012)

تعبت اوووووي ريحيني ياحبيبي يسوع ريحيني​


----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2012)

اشفى جميع المرضى يارب بقدرتك العظيمة​


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*












*.،*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 ديسمبر 2012)

بحبك خالص


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراااا ياحبيبي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*بشكرك من كل قلبى *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 ديسمبر 2012)

يارب متزعلش منى

انا بحبك

عايزك ترشدنى وتعلمنى

وتدينى استنارة روحية من عندك


أذكر يارب كل اللى أمرونى أن اذكرهم فى صلاتى انا الخاطى اللى مستحقش

آمين


----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*ادخل قلبى وطهره *​


----------



## DODY2010 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

يا من تجسدت لتعلمني كيف احيا ببرك وحملت خطاياي لتموت انت عني وتعبر بي الى عالم السماء حيث الفرح والحياة


----------



## DODY2010 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

اقدم لك يا سيدي خدمتي في سنين عمري الباقية لاجل مجد اسمك في عالم يزداد في انشغاله وابتعاده عنك يا صاحب السلطان


----------



## DODY2010 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

اقدم لك يا سيدي ضعفي وخطاياي لتغسلني وتطهرني وتجعلني ابنة محبوبة على ابانا الذي في السماوات


----------



## DODY2010 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

اقدم لك يا مخلصي نجاحي وفشلي في كل طريق .... باسمك اصلي ان تبقى معي لتكن مشيئتك لا مشيئتي يا قدوس السماء ...


----------



## DODY2010 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

قدم لك كل هذا يا سيدي فهل تقبل مني انا الخاطئة ارجوك اقبلني مع الرعاة المختارين لاتيك بوافر الثمار في اليوم الاخير لك كل التسبيح مع الملائكة والمجد في العلى وعلى الارض السلام هللويا


----------



## DODY2010 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

سيدي ومخلصي ..
اجعل مع كل اشراقة شمس
امل جديد في حياتنا
ويوم فيه كل امل مفقود او ضائع ..


----------



## DODY2010 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

ياملك السلام ..
اجعلنا يارب سراجا نضيىء للاخرين .. ونكون شهودا لاسمك ..


----------



## DODY2010 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

اقبل توبتي واغفر لي معصيتي .. وسامحني لاني اسأت اليك


----------



## DODY2010 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

ارحمني يا كثير الرحمة والرافة


----------



## DODY2010 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

إزرع في قلوبنا الرحمة و حب العطاء لكل محتاج ... لكل بائس ... لكل حزين


----------



## DODY2010 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

أعطنا النعمة لنكون خير ابناءٍ لك


----------



## DODY2010 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

بميلادك يا ربي يسوع نور دروبنا وسامحنا واغفر لنا خطايانا الكثيرة وساعدنا لكي نسامح كما تسامحنا انت وان نحب كما تحبنا انت أشكرك يا رب ولك كل المجد. امين ...


----------



## DODY2010 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

أرسل يدك من العلو أنقذنى ونجنى من المياه الكثيرة .. ومن عماى وجهلى وأسرى وسبيى .. وانقلنى إلى حضن محبتك


----------



## DODY2010 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

هأنذا آتى باكياً عند قدميك ساكباً دموعى وطيبى وقبلاتى


----------



## DODY2010 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

هأنذا أستغيث بك من ذاتى وإرادتى الخائرة وجسدى الثائر علىّ


----------



## DODY2010 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

تعال اليوم يارب انظر واسمع مذلتى وتنهدى .. تعال فى لهيب نار العليقة وانقذنى .


----------



## DODY2010 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

تعال يارب لتملك على قلبى ولا يكون لملكك انقضاء .. روحك القدوس يملأ حياتى بنورك .


----------



## DODY2010 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

+ ربى يسوع .. أنت تعلم اشتياقى واحتياجى ولهفتى فلا تتأخر عنى يا محب البشر !!


----------



## تعيسة (23 ديسمبر 2012)

ساعدني يا رب ما الي غيرك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء---
 سيبالك حياتى يا رب-- اتصرف انت فيها بمشيئتك---


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 ديسمبر 2012)

انا مكتئب يارب من فضلك ارحمنى


----------



## روزي86 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

بحبك اوي يا يسوع


----------



## tamav maria (23 ديسمبر 2012)

ارحمنا ارحمنا ارحمنا
ارحمنا ياالله مخلصنا 
يارب ارحم


----------



## tamav maria (23 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*يـارب أعــطني الســــكينة لكـي أقبـل الأشـياء

التي لا أستطيع أن أغـيرها

والشـجاعة لأغـير الأشياء التي أستطيع ان اغيرها

والحــكمة لأعـرف الفـرق بين الأثنين

سـاعدني أن أحــيا يوماً بيــوم

وأستمتع بكل لحــظه في وقتها

سـاعدني أن أقبل الصعاب

واجتاز فيـها لأصـل إلي الســلام

سـاعدني أن أقبل العـالم والنـاس كما هم

ولـيـس كـما أريدهـم أن يكـونوا

ساعدني أن أتغير

إنى واثقـاً انك صاحب السلطان

وسوف تفعل كل شيءً حسـناً

إنى ســلمـت قـلـبي وحــياتي لمــشيئتك*


----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا يسوع ليكن ميلادك *

*هو ميلاد السلام كي يرتاح البشر من الألام*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 ديسمبر 2012)

صباح الخير يا اجمل و احن اب----


----------



## تعيسة (25 ديسمبر 2012)

انا تعبانة يا ربي ساعدني وارحمني ارجوك 
بشفاعتك يا عذراء مريم الحنون


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*محتاجك يا رب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 ديسمبر 2012)

انا اسف متزعلش يارب 
انا عارف زعلتك بس غصب عنى غضبت 
مش هغضب تانى


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2012)

بحبك اووووووووووووى​


----------



## AdmanTios (26 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 ديسمبر 2012)

ليه كل الحب ده--- مستحقهوووش يا رب


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكرك يارب على فكرة يا بابا يسوع انت حلو خالص
اشكرك انك بتحتملنى 
اشكرك لانك انت سندى 

اشكرك على كل حاجة


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 ديسمبر 2012)

قلبا نقيا اخلق فيا يا الله


----------



## bob (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*زعلان مني انا عارف
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 ديسمبر 2012)

حزينه يا رب-- خليك معايا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 ديسمبر 2012)

محتاجك جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

كل سنة وأنا خدامك ​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 ديسمبر 2012)

اقوله 
اسمك ده فوق اسامينا وكلامك نور لعنينا بنحبك مهما قاسينا  يايسوعنا ياغالى علينا 
وكتبت بدمك لينا كل حياتنا وخطاوينا 
يايسوع ده انت محلينا مهما يقولوا فى اسامينا 
ترنيمة اسمك فوق اسامينا لماهر فايز


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*ضعيفة قوووووووينى *​


----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 ديسمبر 2012)

نفسي اصرخ يا رب ارحمننننننننننننننننني


----------



## DODY2010 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

تلمــس الحزيــن اللـــي قلبــــه بيوجعـــــه
و تنــــادي علـــي اللــي تــاه و بحـــب ترجعـــه
و عينيـــك مفتوحيـــن علي اللي تعبــان سنيــــن
ترســـل ليــــه ســـلام لروحـــه يشجعـــه...
يـــارب المسنـــا و ارســــل لينـــــا سلامــــــــك.


----------



## DODY2010 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ارب بارك فى السنة الحلوة الجديدة
خلى الثمر يرمى بغنى اعمال مجيدة


----------



## DODY2010 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*يارب بارك فى السنة الحلوة الجديدة
خلى الثمر يرمى بغنى اعمال مجيدة
*


----------



## DODY2010 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

السنة دى خلاص بتخلص وانا فى الحساب محتار
عمرى زاد والا بينقص بالسنين والا الثمار
نفسى ارمى الحب حبة واروى خير طول السنة
نفسى اكبر فى المحبة نفسى اصغر فى الأنا
نفسى اكبر فى الايمان نفسى ابطل خوف كمان
نفسى احكم ع الجسدواطلق الروح للعنان
يوم ما تدى حساب وكالتك مش بأوراق النتيجة
يتوزن بالحب قلبك وقتها تبان النتيجة ...


----------



## DODY2010 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

سلمي قلبك له ولن تندمي إزاي أقولك وماتزعليش إقرأي إنجيل يوحنا والاصحاح الثالث وإفعلي كل مايقوله الرب لك (قال ينبغي ) (وكلمة ينبغي فعل آمر) طبقي ما طلبه الرب منك كما قال لكِ ومش هاتندمي


----------



## DODY2010 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ربى تركت أمس كما كان و اليوم مر كما مر و لكن دعنى اعطيك غدا فاعطية لك واثق بأنه الافضل


----------



## DODY2010 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب انظر الينا بعين الرأفة والتحنن
نحن صنعة يداك يا يسوع


----------



## DODY2010 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ايها الفخارى الاعظم عد واصنعنا حسب مشيئتك 
ونجنا من الشرير ولا تدخلنا فى تجربة 

لان لك الملك والقوة والمجد الى الابد امييييييين


----------



## DODY2010 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

يارب سامحنى على الخطيه التى فعلتها لانها كانت تفصل بينك وبينى وعلمنى ان لا افعلها ثانيتين لكى اقرب منك اكثر فا اكثر وابد السنه الجديده معك بدون خطيه


----------



## DODY2010 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

مستنين الرجاء الذى فية خلاص النفوس لان بدونة لايوجد رجاء


----------



## DODY2010 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

الواحد بيحس بضيق فعلا لكن دائما افتكر انك في يد المسيح هتكون في سلام وحب وسعاده


----------



## DODY2010 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ربـــــي إن كانـــوا جميعهــــمــ قـــــد قســــوا علـــــيّ فيكفينـــى حنانــــك


----------



## DODY2010 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

وإن كانــــوا جميعهـــــمــ قــــد ظلمونــى ... ... ... ... ... ... فيكفينـــى عدلــــك


----------



## DODY2010 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

•وإن كانـــــوا جميعهـــــمــ قــد تركونـــى وحيــــدا فيكفيني انك معي ترعاني


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 ديسمبر 2012)

خلى الحفلة حلوة وخلى العيال تنبسط خالص امين


----------



## tamav maria (28 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكرك ياربي يسوع لان حنانك وعطفك عليا مالهوش حدود


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجوك اعن ضعفي


----------



## Somebody (28 ديسمبر 2012)

يا رب تساعدني اعتنق الديانة العظيمة، يا رب تيسر لي الطريق وتعرفني بناس يساعدوني لأني حاسة انه النور دخل عقلي والروح القدس صار بقلبي يا رب..


----------



## grges monir (28 ديسمبر 2012)

هونها يارب


----------



## tamav maria (28 ديسمبر 2012)

وعدت يارب وقولت انا جاي
انا واثقه ان انت معانا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء


----------



## تعيسة (28 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا ع كل حاجة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 ديسمبر 2012)

بشكرك حبيبي علي انهارده كنت واثقه انك مش سايبني ​


----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2012)

يـــــــارب فـــي نـــهايــة يـــومـــي 
اشــــــكـرك عــلــــى مــحـــبــتك 
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 ديسمبر 2012)

نفسي ارجع نفسي اقوله لو اجير يقبلني عنده


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 ديسمبر 2012)

يارب ارجوك بارك اكليل السنة بصلاحك


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 ديسمبر 2012)

أشكرك لانك لسه ساندنى ولسه بتعزينى وانا مستحقش عطفك وحنانك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 ديسمبر 2012)

* أنا سعيد أنا سعيد بميلادك يا ربي *      ميلادك المجيد أنشودة تفرح قلبي​ ​


----------



## Somebody (29 ديسمبر 2012)

يا رب حاسة اني كلي أمل، تفاؤل، وسعادة على الرغم من انه الأوضاع مو بزيادة.. حاسة انه نورك بدا ينور حياتي وما عم بعرف كيف اعبر عن سعادتي لأنك نورتلي طريقي وبينتلي المعرفة والطريق الصحيح وأنا لسا بهيك عمر.. يا رب بركاتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 ديسمبر 2012)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا ربى يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2012)

رحمتك يا رب​


----------



## أحمد العابر (30 ديسمبر 2012)

يارب يسوع المسيح انا اقبلك فى حياتى 

اسلملك قلبى 

اسالك ان تدخل الى روحى وعقلى 

وان تملك كل كيانى 

وتطهرنى من كل خطية 

وتثبتنى فيك 


لك الملك والقدرة والمجد الى الابد 


آمين


----------



## Desert Rose (30 ديسمبر 2012)

اطلقنى حرا سيدى اطلقنى حرا واكسر قيودى سيدى اطلقنى حرا 
فالعمر يمضى والسنون تنتهى والقلب يخطئ والعيون تشتهى 
اطلقنى حرا سيدى


----------



## PoNA ELLY (30 ديسمبر 2012)

سامحني وبالعطف إشملني​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 ديسمبر 2012)

حببنى فيك أكثر و أكثر.. قرينى ليك.. فأرئ الكل جميل من خلال عيونك ..
اجعلنى مستحقه أن أكون ابنتك.


----------



## zezza (30 ديسمبر 2012)

اجذبنى ورائك فنجرى


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*اشفينى من كل ضعف فيا *​


----------



## Kirolls Ramy (30 ديسمبر 2012)

سامحنى يارب على كل ما فعلت من شرور


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 ديسمبر 2012)

عزى شعبك يارب


----------



## Somebody (1 يناير 2013)

صيرني يا رب رصيناً في أموري، شجاعاً في مخاطري، صبوراً في شدائدي متواضعاً في نجاحي
أنر يا رب عقلي واضرم  إرادتي، وطهر جسدي وقدّس نفسي
عرفني يا رب ما أحقر الأرض وما أعظم السماء، ما أقصر الزمان وما اطول الأبديّة
أنعم عليّ يا رب أن استعد للموت، وأخاف من الدينونة
وأنجو من جهنّم وأنال السماء لأمجــــــدكَ يا رب... امين


----------



## AdmanTios (2 يناير 2013)

*في العام الجديد...
عندي رجاء اليوم... رجاء لا يتزعزع أبدي راسخ ، لأني عالمٌ أن الله يعرفني معرفة حميمة
و يحبني إلى التمام رجائي في كل موقف أنه مهما حدث فلن أخسر ربما أعاني من الخارج
لكنني أنتصر من الداخل هو يمدني بنصرته وحاضرٌ في مشكلاتي. هو المرساة التي تُثِبت
حتى وإن قست العاصفة إن رجائي مبنيٌ على "دم المسيح".
*


----------



## AdmanTios (2 يناير 2013)

*في العام الجديد...
عندي رجاء اليوم... رجاء لا يتزعزع أبدي راسخ ، لأني عالمٌ أن الله يعرفني معرفة حميمة
و يحبني إلى التمام رجائي في كل موقف أنه مهما حدث فلن أخسر ربما أعاني من الخارج
لكنني أنتصر من الداخل هو يمدني بنصرته وحاضرٌ في مشكلاتي. هو المرساة التي تُثِبت
حتى وإن قست العاصفة إن رجائي مبنيٌ على "دم المسيح".
*


----------



## tamav maria (2 يناير 2013)

اشكرك يارب لبداية السنه الجديده
يارب حافظ علي كنيستك 
اظهر ذاتك للاخرين كي يعرفوا انك انت الاله الحقيقي ياسيدي يسوع المسيح


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2013)

يارب محتاجتك ساعدني ارجوك​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2013)

يسوع انت املي وكلمتك تنير طريقي
فكن معي يا ربي​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2013)

*قوينى على ضعفى يا رب الارباب*​


----------



## تعيسة (3 يناير 2013)

اشكرك يا يسوع  الفرح الي بقلبي
اشكرك


----------



## AdmanTios (3 يناير 2013)

*عَلَيْكَ يَا رَبُّ تَوَكَّلْتُ. لاَ تَدَعْنِي أَخْزَى مَدَى الدَّهْرِ. ‍ بعَدْلِكَ نَجِّنِي.*


----------



## tamav maria (3 يناير 2013)

سنة عدت من عمري يا ربي وانا شايفك علي طول قدامي 
 اسمع صوتك جوا في قلبي متخافش ده انت ابني الغالي


----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2013)

يــــــا رب أبـــــعــــد الـــحــــروب 
عـــن كــل الشـــعـــوب 
وأعـــطــهم القــــوة والصــــمــــود​


----------



## تعيسة (4 يناير 2013)

اشكرك ربي يسوع لا تتركني لوحدي اشكرك


----------



## PoNA ELLY (4 يناير 2013)

فَليَـــــدنُ تَــوَسُلـــــي قُــدَامـــــــك يَــــــارب كَقَـــــولَــــك فَهِمَنـــــي
لِتَـــــدخُـــل طِلبَتِـــــي إلـــي حَضـــرَتِـــــكَ كَكَلِمَتِــــــــكَ أحيينـــــي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يناير 2013)

*بحبك بهديك كل عمرى *​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يناير 2013)

شكرا ليك يا يسوع


----------



## تعيسة (5 يناير 2013)

*ربي انت حياتي انا بحبك اوي وبشكرك ع كل حاجة*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يناير 2013)

*كل حب الدنيا ديه فقلبى ليك 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2013)

وقت حزني وقت ضيقي  انت يا يسوع  بتكون قوتى​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يناير 2013)

كل سنة وانت حبيبى يا يسوع


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يناير 2013)

*نفسى احس ميلادك بجد يا ربى*​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يناير 2013)

شكرا يارب 


يارب علشان خاطر امك العدرا مريم من فضلك يارب فرح كل نفس حزينة العيد دة


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يناير 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> شكرا يارب
> 
> 
> يارب علشان خاطر امك العدرا مريم من فضلك يارب فرح كل نفس حزينة العيد دة


 نفس الطلب يا بابا يسوع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يناير 2013)

كل سنه و انت طيب يا رب... عيد ميلاد سعيد...
شكرا يا رب على محبتك. و قدومك لينا..
 ساعدنى يا رب. و قوينئ بيك و فرحنئ. فيك... ...مش عأرفا من غيرك كنت هبقا عامله إزاى. و لا كنت هبقى مستحمله إزاى....
فرح قلوب الكل ريك يارب .. و عرف الكل على زاتك يا ربي يسوع..


----------



## zezza (6 يناير 2013)

كل سنة و كل شعبك بخير يا بويا 
happy birthday 
ارجوك ما تزعلش منى انت عارف اد ايه انا بحبــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2013)

يـــا ملك المـــلوك ورب الأرباب 
نشكــرك لأنك أشرقت علــينا بيــوم جـــديد 
وأعطيتــنا نعــمة التـــوبة 
فمـــبارك أنت وممجـّـد 
لأن رحمتك وحبك إلى الأبد آمين​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 يناير 2013)

أشكرك يا رب. على كل شئء... دبر انت حياتي و أمورئ. يا رب


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يناير 2013)

_*شكرآ على اليوم *_
_*وعلى ميلادك المتجدد *_
_*فحياتناااااااااااااااا*_​


----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (7 يناير 2013)

_*يارب دبرها بتدبيرك ولا تحوجنا لغيرك *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يناير 2013)

*انا مخنوق ياربى *​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يناير 2013)

وانا تعبانة ياربي ومش قادرة استحمل الوجع
اتصرف انت


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

لتكن ارادتك ومشيئتك واسلوبك وتدبيرك ياربي


----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2013)

*شكرا لك يا رب على كل شيء... *

*على عائلتي، على اصدقائي، *

*على محبتك لي ... شكرا" لك*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*تعبت اوووووووووى يارب من كل حاجة 
ارجوك خليك معايا *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2013)

*ارحمنى ..​*


----------



## mero_engel (8 يناير 2013)

علمني يااارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يناير 2013)

شكرا على الحلم المعزى دة


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يناير 2013)

اشكرك يارب علي البيت واللبس والبطاطين اللي بنتدفي فيهم في عز التلج ده
يارب انت احن مننا علي الناس الفقرا اللي ماليين الشوارع 
وانت قادر تدفيهم حتي لو مش عندهم لبس او غطا


----------



## white.angel (9 يناير 2013)

*ميرسى يا غالى *


----------



## Maran+atha (9 يناير 2013)

يارب انقذ شعب مصر


----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2013)

احبك يايسوع ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يناير 2013)

*لـيـتـنـــى يــا رب . . . أنـســى الكـــل 

 وتـبـقــى أنــــت وحــدك فــــــــى قلبــــــــى 
*
​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يناير 2013)

حلها من عندك انت يارب


----------



## tamav maria (10 يناير 2013)

يارب حافظ عليهم
ويرجعوا بالسلامه


----------



## Bent el Massih (10 يناير 2013)

*فلتكن مشيئتك يارب​*


----------



## AdmanTios (10 يناير 2013)

*ربى لست اعلم , ما تحمله الأيام لى !
لكن يا سيدى الحبيب , يكفينى شيئاً واحدا
ثقتى انك معى .......................... آمين*


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2013)

*يا رب حقق لي امنيتي وفرّح قلبي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2013)

*بارك يا رب كل خدمه​*


----------



## Kirolls Ramy (11 يناير 2013)

يارب اشفى والدى واومهلنا بالسلامة
بشفاعة والدتك القديسة العذراء مريم ام النور
وشفاعة حبيبك الانبا كاراس


----------



## Kirolls Ramy (11 يناير 2013)

يارب اشفى والدى واومهلنا بالسلامة
بشفاعة والدتك القديسة العذراء مريم ام النور
وشفاعة حبيبك الانبا كاراس


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يناير 2013)

Kirolls Ramy قال:


> يارب اشفى والدى واومهلنا بالسلامة
> بشفاعة والدتك القديسة العذراء مريم ام النور
> وشفاعة حبيبك الانبا كاراس


آمين فى اسم الرب يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يناير 2013)

يارب اسندنى وقوينى


----------



## tamav maria (12 يناير 2013)

يارب عدي علينا هذا اليوم وكل يوم بخير وسلام


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يناير 2013)

لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يناير 2013)

قلبي طفل ... والطفل موجوع جدااً


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2013)

*اذكرنى يارب متى جئت فى ملكوتك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2013)

متسبنيش يارب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يناير 2013)

*يابويا تعبااااااان بمشاكل مليااان

*


----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2013)

ربي ....لست ادري كيف سيكون غدي .....
ولكن ارجوك اجعله افضل ما عندي​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2013)

جوايا تعبان يارب وانت عارف بس انا بشكرك كل حاجة منك اشكرك


----------



## Maran+atha (15 يناير 2013)

من مزمور 6: 2
ارحمني يا رب لاني ضعيف .
اشفني يا رب لان عظامي قد رجفت


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)

*عايش فيا وعدك ليا

*


----------



## white.angel (15 يناير 2013)

*انا لا تعبانه ولا عندى مشاكل ولا موجوعه من اى حاجة  
مش لان الحاجات دى مش عندى ... 
بس وجودك جنبى اكبر من اى الم   *


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2013)

عندى كل حاجة ومش عايز حاجة لكن انا ناقصنى اشبع بيك يارب


----------



## bob (15 يناير 2013)

*انت عارف يا رب اللي جوايا
*


----------



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2013)

نشكرك يا رب على مرافقتنا لنا خلال هذا النهار ... 
ونسألك ان تحرسنا خلال هذا الليل .... 
ولا تتركنا وكن معنا دائما والى الابد... امين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يناير 2013)

*اعن ضعفي .. انت هو قوتي*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

سود يا يسوع فى حياتى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

*احفظني في رضااااااااااك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يناير 2013)

مين انا علشان تعاملنى وتغمرنى بحنانك ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يناير 2013)

كمل يا رب ارجوك--


----------



## tamav maria (16 يناير 2013)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب رجعهم بالسلامه


----------



## AdmanTios (16 يناير 2013)

*لأني أنا الرب إلهك الممسك بيمينك،
القائل لك: لا تخف. أنا أعينك.
إشعياء ٤١ : ١٣

أنت وعدت هكذا .............
و نحن بالوعد واثقين بالإيمان و الرجاء
آمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2013)

*أعنى يااا يسووع​*


----------



## تعيسة (16 يناير 2013)

اشكرك يا ابي السماوي


----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (17 يناير 2013)

*من أجل اسمك يا رب تحييني
بعدلك تُخرج من الضيق نفسي*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2013)

هقوووول لههه اشششكرك يااا ربىىىى يا حبيب قلبىىى يا غاااالى
مش عارفا اقول لك إيه يا رب-- نفسى اديلك حضضضضنو بوسه كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير اوى اوى اوىىىىىى يا ابى


----------



## تعيسة (17 يناير 2013)

ربي انت حياتي


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يناير 2013)

انا مش مبسوط ! 
بس اشكرك


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2013)

*يارب  إرضي علي وراضيني.. قف بجانبي ونجيني .. إرفع غضبك وابنيني .. في حدقة  عينيك احميني .. وإمام بهائك حليني.. وطي نفسي وعليني.. في حب ثابت مشيني  .. ومهما سقطت اشفيني .*​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2013)

ربي.. لن اخاف شيئا" ما دمت اؤمن انك معي.
ترافقني في كل خطواتي​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2013)

بحبك اوي يا يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2013)

شكرا ليك يا يسوع


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يناير 2013)

*محتجالك أوي يايسوع*
​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

فرح قلب اولادك​


----------



## Kirolls Ramy (18 يناير 2013)

يارب ارحمنا واغفر لنا خطايانا


----------



## اغريغوريوس (18 يناير 2013)

انت الي فاحص القلوب وتسدد الاحتياجات


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

شكرا ليك يارب


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2013)

شكرآ ياربى بس بجد انا تعبان اوووى ومخنوق​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2013)

*بشكرك من كل قلبى *​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2013)

شكرا يارب علي كل شئ


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2013)

_*حبيبى يا يسوووووووووع*_​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2013)

انت ابي الحنون


----------



## أحمد العابر (19 يناير 2013)

اقولك ايه ؟

مش عارف ياربى اقولك ايه ؟ 

كل ما ارجوه منك ان ترحم ضعفى البشرى 

وتغفر لى ذلاتى وخطاياى 

سامحنى يا الهى الحبيب على حياتى المزدوجة 

سامحنى على نكرانى وجحودى 

انت تعلم ما بى 

ولا احد غيرك 

يستطيع ان يخلصنى من قيود الشر المحاطة بى 



اليك المرجع والمنتهى 


ربى والهى 


يسوع المخلص 
​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2013)

إسمك يسوع خلاصي أردّده في كل حين​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (20 يناير 2013)

_صباح الخير يا بابا يسوووع_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2013)

*اشكرك​*


----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (20 يناير 2013)

*عند دعائي استجب لي يا إله بري.
في الضيق رحبت لي.
تراءف علي واسمع صلاتي.*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يناير 2013)

_*بركتك  حاله علينا  شكرآ يارب *_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

*حبك خلى قلبى يدووووووب *​


----------



## Maran+atha (20 يناير 2013)

أسندنى يارب فاخلص


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يناير 2013)

_*لا تتركنى اشرد *_​


----------



## AdmanTios (21 يناير 2013)

*أنت حصني يوم الضيق
لأنك تعلم المتوكلين عليك
أفتخر يا يسوع بالضيق
لأنك وعدتنا بأنه يُنشئ صبراً

أخيراً ما أحلي الضيق من أجل المسيح
لأني حينما أنا ضعيف فحينئذ أنا قوي.*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يناير 2013)

حايتى ملكك يا رب-- دبرها حسب مشيئتك-- و انا راضيا و بفرح---


----------



## Maran+atha (21 يناير 2013)

بحبك جدا يا الهى 
ارجوك اسندنى وانقذ بلادى 
املائنا من نعمك الفائقة  فنوال الحياة الأبدية


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2013)

يــــارب السلام , أعطنا الأمان وراحة البال ...آمين​


----------



## AdmanTios (22 يناير 2013)

*لست مستحقا بعد أن أدعى لك ابنا. اجعلني كأحد أجراك.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*يا رب باارك وكمل عملك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يناير 2013)

أنت يارب فى ايدك سفينة حياتى وجهها منين ما تريد


----------



## raffy (22 يناير 2013)

شكراااااا يا ابويا من اجل محبتك ومن اجل عطاياك الكثيرة التى لا تعد ولا تحصى


----------



## Desert Rose (22 يناير 2013)

أنر عينى لئلا انام نوم الموت لئلا يقول عدوى قد قويت عليه , لئلا يهتف مضايقى بأنى تزعزعت


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2013)

*فلتكن مشيئتك​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2013)

*اررررررررشدنى *​


----------



## Maran+atha (23 يناير 2013)

احفظنى يارب


----------



## AdmanTios (23 يناير 2013)

*يا رب أنت رجائي لا أخُزى في شيء*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2013)

املائنى بمحبتك العجيبه يا رب-- فلا يكون مكان لأى احساس اخر----
اشكرك يا ابى على كل شىء


----------



## تعيسة (23 يناير 2013)

بحبك اوي


----------



## raffy (23 يناير 2013)

احبك يا يسوع يا ملجأى 
واثقة ان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله


----------



## Maran+atha (23 يناير 2013)

اشكرك يا الهى على محبتك التى ظهرت فدائك على الصليب
وارجوك يا الهى ان تنقذ كل الغير مؤمنين وعرفهم طريق الحق والحرية والخلاص
اشكرك كثير ايضا لأنك بتسمع لى


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يناير 2013)

*اشكررررررررررررررررك يا يسووووع على نجاح دوناااااااا ​*


----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2013)

انت احتياجي يا رب خذ بايدي وساعدني
​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2013)

يا رب افرش دروبنا بالورود.... 
واملأ قلوبنا محبة بلا حدود... 
ومهما بعدنا عنك اجعلنا اليك نعود....
امين​


----------



## raffy (24 يناير 2013)

ليتمجد اسمك يا يسوع 
عارفة انك مش هتعمل حاجة ممكن تزعلنى


----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2013)

*يا رب انت نجنا من كل شر ومن كل ألم واشفي مرضانا يا الهي*


----------



## Maran+atha (24 يناير 2013)

ارحمنى يا رب كعظيم رحمتك


----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2013)

يارب اشفي كل مريض​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2013)

هقوله يارب احفظ مصر


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2013)




----------



## Maran+atha (26 يناير 2013)




----------



## Maran+atha (26 يناير 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (26 يناير 2013)

_*يارب هدى الظروف نفسى اروح للبابا كيرلس بكره *_​


----------



## mera22 (26 يناير 2013)

*عايزاك تسامحني وتقويني ومتسبنيش ابدا في حياتي​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2013)

تعبت فى تنهدى


----------



## AdmanTios (27 يناير 2013)

*هبني القدرة بالثبات يا سيدي
كي ما أحتمل المشقات كجندي
صالح ليسوع المسيح ..... أمين*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يناير 2013)

أنت فرحتى يا رب. وسط أى ضيق..
أشكرك يا رب على محبتك


----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (27 يناير 2013)

_*انا تعبان بس مستنى مجدك يتم فينا  *_
_*مستنيك ياربى تمد ايدك وتفرحنى*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

*محتجالك اوووووووووى ياااااااارب*​


----------



## AdmanTios (28 يناير 2013)

*يا سيد الأكوان
إمنحنا سرور القلب و السلام
في أيامنا و إلي دهر الدهور

آمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2013)

*احفظ بلادى​*


----------



## تعيسة (28 يناير 2013)

بحبك يسوع حبيبي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2013)

اشكرك يا رب إنك انقزت ماما و بابا من الحريق


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2013)




----------



## mera22 (28 يناير 2013)

*فرحني بكره بقي يااااارب​*


----------



## AdmanTios (29 يناير 2013)

*يا رب، إسمع صلاتي، وأصغ إلى تضرعاتي.
بأمانتك استجب لي أنا الخاطئ ..... آمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2013)

*فلتكن مشيئتك​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يناير 2013)

بشكرك علي كل شئ يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يناير 2013)

*بشكرك من كل قلبى يا اعظم واحن اب فى الدنيا *​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2013)

احبك ربي يسوع وليس لي سواك​


----------



## V mary (29 يناير 2013)

*يارب ان الذين يضايقوني
قد قويوا علي 
ارفع البائس من المزبلة يارب 
كن معي 
امين​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2013)

بتحرجنى بمحبتك يارب


----------



## AdmanTios (30 يناير 2013)

*هبني نعمة كي ما أحيا فيك يا سيدي
كي ما أكون آهلاً أن أسُبحك و أمُجدك*


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 يناير 2013)

*..*

لإنكـ فى كل ضيقنآ تكون عوناً لنـآ .. فترسل من آلسمـآء تعزية لقلوبنآ 
*فطوبى لنـآ لإنكـ أنت إلهنـآ*



*..*​ ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (31 يناير 2013)

*نشكرك أيها الرب الإله القادر على كل شيء،
الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي، لأنك أخذت قدرتك
العظيمة وملكت .............................. آمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*اشكرك يااا يسوووووع  وارجوك كمل عملك​*


----------



## Maran+atha (31 يناير 2013)

اشكرك يا رب لأنك منحتنا نعمة الخلاص 
ارجوك يا رب خلص كل الغير مؤمنين واجعلهم مؤمنين 
اثق يا رب انك تعمل دائما من اجل خلاصى وخلاص كل البشرية آمين


----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2013)

يا رب ، 
، أنت يا نور العالم لا تتخلى عنا 
عينك على وطننا و كل أهله المحتاجين لسلامك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2013)

أنا مش قادر افهمك يارب مش قادر افهم حاجة بجد

فهمنى يارب من فضلك


----------



## mera22 (31 يناير 2013)

*سامحني علي كل اللي فات حتي لو كان بقصدي اني ازعلك لحد دلوقت
انت عارف اد ايه انا بعشقك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2013)

*أصنع مجداً لاسمك..*


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2013)

رحمتك يارب​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 فبراير 2013)

ياااااااارب أنت عارف اللي بيا ..:smi420:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2013)

ههههههه تيب تفتكر انا المفروض اعمل ايه غير اسكت !!


----------



## white.angel (2 فبراير 2013)

*مش ناوى بقى تزور اصحابى *
*بليز افتقدهم ... *​


----------



## AdmanTios (3 فبراير 2013)

*يا رب تراءف علينا إياك انتظرنا عيوننا نحوك دوماً
خلاصنا أنت وحدك في وقت الشدة و وقت الضيق*


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

يارب انت عارف قد ايه انا خايفة


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2013)

يارب انا تكالى عليك وانت وعدتنى ان اللى يتكل عليك لا يمكن ان تخذله


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 فبراير 2013)

يارب سامحنى !!
فى كـل دقيقه سمعت فيها آذانك و مصلتش !! ))=
سامحنــى ان سيبت كــل حــاجه منــك جميــله وماهتمتـش !!!
سـامحنــى على كـل وقت حســيت ان بقيت وحـش
اوووى بس
انا ماخوفتش منك وماتهديتش !!
سامحنى يــارب !!
وعارف انك حنين وهتسامحنى ومهما
هتكلم والله رحمتك ماتتوصفش !!

سـامحنـى يـارب​


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2013)

لتكن مشيئتك يارب​


----------



## mera22 (3 فبراير 2013)

*ياااااارب انا مش قادره بجد انت الوحيد اللي مصدقني وعارف قدرتي
اديني علي اد قدرتي يا يسوع انت عارف اد ايه انا نفسي اكون معاك
​*


----------



## AdmanTios (4 فبراير 2013)

*ربي و مُخلص نفسي
تفتخر نفسي بالضيقات لأنها تُنشئ صبراً
لأن الصبر تزكيتُك و التزكية هي رجاء و رجاؤوك
ربي لا يُخزي أبداً .... لأن محبتك مُنسكبة بالقلوب
بالروح القدس المُعزي ............................. آمين*


----------



## oesi no (4 فبراير 2013)

يارب كمل


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 فبراير 2013)

انا بشكرك

انت عظيم يا الله


----------



## V mary (4 فبراير 2013)

*الهي ومخلصي ورجائئ 
لاتتركني لشيطان الياس والحزن 
انعم عليا بسلامك يا ملك السلام​*


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2013)

*الهي وربي ليكن لي بحسب قولك ومشيئتك*​


----------



## AdmanTios (5 فبراير 2013)

*ربي و مُخلص نفسي الحبيب
أنُاديك بلجاجة أن تدخل بيتي
تفتقدني بنعمتك البهية ....

فلتتفضل بالدخول إلي حياتي
كما هو وعدك بالنعمة نخلُص*


----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2013)

يارب اشفي كل مريض ومتالم​


----------



## mera22 (5 فبراير 2013)

*متسبنيش يارب وطمن قلبي مهما كنت سبتك وبعدت عنك انت ابويا 
ارجووووووووووووك يا يسوع متبعدش عني ولو للحظه​*


----------



## candy shop (5 فبراير 2013)

احفظ بلادنا يارب 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 فبراير 2013)

ربى-- مش عارفا حالى منغيرك كان هيبقى  إيه......
فعلا-- انت قوتى


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 فبراير 2013)

بحبك يارب


----------



## AdmanTios (6 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]oKNz9iUFbUg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mera22 (6 فبراير 2013)

بشكرك علي كل حاجه في حياتي يا يسوع بشكرك من كل قلبي وعمري وحياتي وروحي مهما كان الللي حصل مش كله مطمني بس يكفيني انك معايا واني حاسه دلوقتي اني مقدرش اعيش من غيرك وان انت مالك علي عمري ومتاكده انك انت عمرك ما هتسيب حقي مهما كنت انا مسامحه في بحبك يا الهي يا حصني وقوتي​


----------



## V mary (6 فبراير 2013)

*شيل مني القلق يارب 
وحط مكانة سلامك 
يا يسوعي​*


----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 فبراير 2013)

*بلاش يارب يكون اللى فى بالى صح 

ارجوك بلاش *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 فبراير 2013)

تعال بسرعه محتجالك يارب​


----------



## AdmanTios (7 فبراير 2013)

*كما يشتاق الإيل إلى جداول المياه،
 هكذا تشتاق نفسي إليك يا الله.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2013)

*اشكرك يا الهى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2013)

مراحمك يا الهى


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 فبراير 2013)

*..*

لسه وآخدهـ على خآطرى منكـ
بس عآرفة إنكـ مش ممكن تنسآنى




*..*​


----------



## V mary (7 فبراير 2013)

*شكرًا ليك يارب​*


----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2013)

شكرا يارب لكل شئ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2013)

ياريت ارمي همومي هذا مااريده 
يارب ارميها ولاتجعلها تعود
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*فلتكن مشيئتك​*


----------



## mera22 (8 فبراير 2013)

*بحبك يا الهي​*


----------



## V mary (8 فبراير 2013)

*اشكرك في كل حال 
يارب عدي الامور​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2013)

بحبك اووووووووي


----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (10 فبراير 2013)

*إني في أمس الحاجة إليك ربي
فلا تتركني وحيداً*


----------



## AdmanTios (11 فبراير 2013)

*ربي و مُخلص نفسي
أنت القائل بالوعد " تعالوا إليّ أيها المتعبين وأنا أريحكم "
ها نحن نُلقي أتعابنا و همومنا بين يديك الكريمة فلا تردنا
بل هبنا النعمة في تحمل صليب المشقات بالفرح و الصبر*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2013)

ما يحسن فى عينيك افعله الان


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2013)

*أعنى وأمسك بيمينى​*


----------



## تعيسة (11 فبراير 2013)

بحبك يا ابي السماوي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 فبراير 2013)

*مد ايدك من فضلك يارب *​


----------



## grges monir (12 فبراير 2013)

يارب عدى مشوار النهاردة على خير  وسلام


----------



## Maran+atha (12 فبراير 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 فبراير 2013)

يا رب-- اعن ضعف إمانى يا رب--- قوينى بيك و إحمينى


----------



## white.angel (12 فبراير 2013)

*نفسى اقولك حاجة مختلفه ... بس كل لما اشوفك بنسى كل حاجة واقولك*
*بحبك *​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 فبراير 2013)

*اشكرك يارب على محبتك الظاهرة لى وبقوة *


----------



## AdmanTios (12 فبراير 2013)

*يلهج لساني اليوم كُله ببرك
و عدلك كم أنت عظيم يا الله*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2013)

أنا مسواش من غيرك حاجة


----------



## تعيسة (12 فبراير 2013)

ساعدني واعطيني الحكمة يا الله


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 فبراير 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2013)

اشكرك يارب علئ كل شئ​


----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2013)

يا ربي يسوع ها اني اضع كل رجائي فيك 
وأثق بانك لن تهملني.
وان نعمك تفوق دائما آمالي . امين 

​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 فبراير 2013)

ارجوك يارب ارشدني
انا فعلا محتاجة رأيك وانك تدلني اعمل ايه
انا مش عايزة حاجة غير من ايدك انت لان اللي من ايدك يارب هيثبت


----------



## AdmanTios (13 فبراير 2013)

*فلتتقدم سيدي و تقود حياتي*


----------



## white.angel (13 فبراير 2013)

*ماهو مش علشان مش بتعبر عن زعلك اسيبك زعلان 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 فبراير 2013)

انت حلو ومش عايز غيرك


----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2013)

*اشكرك يا الهي الرحوم
على كثره مراحمك معنا*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 فبراير 2013)

كل سنة وانت طيب يااحلي حب في حياتي​


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 فبراير 2013)

يارب يسوع اجعلنى استحق ان اكون على اسمك 
وتصرفاتى تمجد اسمك


----------



## AdmanTios (14 فبراير 2013)

*ليتني أنسي الكل سيدي
و تبقي أنت وحدك تُشبع نفسي و حياتي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2013)

كل سنة وانت حبيبى يا يسوع ♥


----------



## mera22 (14 فبراير 2013)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا الهي​*


----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 فبراير 2013)




----------



## تعيسة (16 فبراير 2013)

بحبببببك


----------



## V mary (16 فبراير 2013)

*نجني من فخ الشيطان ومن الوباء الخطر 
يا يسوعي​*


----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (17 فبراير 2013)

*يا سيدي أحني رأسي من خجلي وأصمت،
لكن أحتمي دوماً بالرحمة الإلهية،
أعني أنت بمراحمك ..... آمين و حق و عادل*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 فبراير 2013)

خد بايدى فى طريقى ........مالى غيرك


----------



## zezza (17 فبراير 2013)

إما الصالحات و النافعات ارزقنا اياها 
امين يا رب اسمع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 فبراير 2013)

اعنى يا رب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 فبراير 2013)

*مسلمة امري ليك يااارب 
**
ولتكن ارادتك ومشيئتك واسلوبك وتدبيرك +++ 
 *


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 فبراير 2013)

مش قادر استحمل تعبت بجد يارب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 فبراير 2013)

*ارحمني يااارب في مشواري •*


----------



## happy angel (18 فبراير 2013)

*كم أشتهى أن انطلق واكون بجانبك *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*فلتكن مشيئتك​*


----------



## AdmanTios (19 فبراير 2013)

*أنت يا سيدي حولت ليَّ العقوبه خلاصًا
كراعي صالح سعيتَ في طلبي أنا الذي ضل
و تاه و كآب حقيقي تعبت معي أنا الذي سقط

ليس ذلك فحسب بل لم تكن أنت محتاجاً
لعبوديتي بل أنا المُحتاج لربوبيتك .......

إرحمني و أعني أنا الخاطئ*


----------



## بايبل333 (19 فبراير 2013)

الدنيا وما فيها لا تساوى اللحظة معاك


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2013)

*أسندنى​*


----------



## Strident (19 فبراير 2013)

"لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟ لماذا تختفي في أزمنة الضيق؟"
"إن الله قد نسي. حجب وجهه. لا يرى إلى الأبد"

(مزمور 10)


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2013)

يارب محتاجة مساعدتك لاتتركني ارجوك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 فبراير 2013)

تكلم يارب فان عبدك سامع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 فبراير 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (20 فبراير 2013)

*" و أكون لكم ابا و أنتم تكونون لي بنين و بنات "
هكذا حُبك العجيب يا سيدي القادر على كل شيء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*محتاجالك يا يسووع فأسرع وأعنى​*


----------



## white.angel (20 فبراير 2013)

*ان اردت تقدر ان تشفى امى *​


----------



## AdmanTios (21 فبراير 2013)

*يالا عجب مراحمك سيدي الحنون
ساتر عيوبي ....... ماحي ذنوبي
غافر خطاياي .... تعفو عن مذلاتي

غير مُستحق هذا الحب العظيم*


----------



## Kirolls Ramy (21 فبراير 2013)

يارب أنر قلبى واهدينى الى طريق الخلاص


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 فبراير 2013)

سامحنى على تمردى خلينى اقبل كل ظروف بتسليم كامل مرضى امامك 

آمين


----------



## Strident (21 فبراير 2013)

طب ايه؟ وبعدين؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 فبراير 2013)

قوينى بيك يا ابى... أنا ضعيفه جدا.


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2013)

ربى ومخلصى يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2013)

شكرااا يارب لان كنت معايا​


----------



## V mary (22 فبراير 2013)

*بحبك بحبك بحبك 
من كل قلبي ياربي​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 فبراير 2013)

توبنى يارب فأتوب


----------



## Strident (23 فبراير 2013)

يلا بقى


----------



## V mary (23 فبراير 2013)

*خليك جنبي ياربي​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*محتاجالك خليك معايا​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 فبراير 2013)

يارب اتصرف .......​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2013)

رميت كل اتكالى عليك
 وعارفة ان فرحى فى ايديك
يا ربى انا واثقة  فيك
ومستنية تمد ايديك
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 فبراير 2013)

*ماليش غيرك يااااارب
لتكن مشيئتك
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2013)

عرفنى مشيئتك--


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2013)

أشكرك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 فبراير 2013)

*مقدرش اقول غير شكرااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*اشكرك يا يسوع 
بارك كل تعب وكل خدمه هى لاجل اسمك القدوس​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2013)

كل ما بتكلم عنك فى حاجة بتتحرك جوه قلبى وعينى تدمع ليه بقى يارب ههههه اه قولى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 فبراير 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 فبراير 2013)

*قويني يااااارب*


----------



## Maran+atha (28 فبراير 2013)

يا رب اسرع وانقذ شعبك فى مصر وليبيا وسوريا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 فبراير 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (28 فبراير 2013)

*شكرآ  ياربى على الحياه الجديدة  بجد فرحان اوووووووووى
نشلت ولادك من الموت فوقت محدش خرج منها سليم 
بحبك اوى ياربى 
*​


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2013)

معك يا يسوع أرى كل شي أوضح واجمل 
شكرا لوجودك معي ولأنك تنير دربي في كل حين ​


----------



## تعيسة (1 مارس 2013)

اشكرك من اجل كل حاجة


----------



## johna&jesus (1 مارس 2013)

ليه يا ربى  انا بعمل معاك كدا ؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 مارس 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (2 مارس 2013)

_*صباح   الخير سيدى *_​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 مارس 2013)

بشكررررررررررررك​


----------



## Maran+atha (2 مارس 2013)

اشكرك يا ربى 
على عظمة مراحمك الكثيرة 
فمكتوب فى مراثي ارميا 3: 25-22
+انه من احسانات الرب اننا لم نفن.لان مراحمه لا تزول.+هي جديدة في كل صباح.كثيرة امانتك.
+نصيبي هو الرب قالت نفسي.من اجل ذلك ارجوه.
+طيب هو الرب للذين يترجونه للنفس التي تطلبه.​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 مارس 2013)

يا رب اعنى يا رب-- متسبنيش محتجالك جدا جدا جدا--


----------



## marmora jesus (3 مارس 2013)

لتكن مشيئتك يارب


----------



## kalimooo (3 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 مارس 2013)

_*شكرآ ياربى يسوع  على النفس اللى انا باخده  علشان انت مدينى فرصة اتوب*_​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مارس 2013)

اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء---
 الى يجى اكيد كله خير يا رب -- مدام انت معايا


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2013)




----------



## أرزنا (4 مارس 2013)

سلام المسيح

*أريد ان اساله
من أنا ؟*​


----------



## V mary (4 مارس 2013)

*انت هو اله الحنان​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 مارس 2013)

*..*

إحمينى من توهآنى ..
أنآ بدور عليكـ أرجوكـ مد إيدكـ



*.**.*​


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2013)

وحشتنى


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (5 مارس 2013)

_*شكرآ يا رب*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مارس 2013)

*بشكرك لانك دايما واقف جمبى *​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2013)

*المجد لك يا إلهنا ورجاءنا المجد لك.*

*  أيها الملك السماوي المعزي روح الحق، الحاضر في كل مكان والمالئ الكل، كنز  الصالحات ورازق الحياة، هلم واسكن فينا وطهرنا من كل دنس، وخلص أيها  الصالح نفوسنا.*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 مارس 2013)

صباح الخير حبيبي ​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2013)

سامحني واغفرلي


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2013)

يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا رب !
  يمكن مش فاهم إيه اللي بيحصل
  بس واثــــــــــــــــــــق فيك ...
  يمكن متضايق من شوية ضيق ،
  بس راحتـــــــــــــــــــــــي فيك ...
  يمكن خايف شوية من بكره ،
  بس اتكالي عليك ...
  يمكن مش ضامن أي حاجة ...
  بس حفظي من أي شر مسئولية إيديك !​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مارس 2013)

اشكرك ربى على كل شىء


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 مارس 2013)

علي فكره انا بحبك اووووووووي :36_3_11:​


----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2013)

ربي اقبل صلاتي​


----------



## الحق الحق اقول (6 مارس 2013)

سأقول له: ما هو رأيك في محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2013)

يارب بحبك سامحنى لو كنت زعلتك فى اى يوم

آمين


----------



## Maran+atha (6 مارس 2013)

شكرا يا ربى على طول اناتك 
ارجوك يا ربى اسندنا وارشدنا وقوينا 
اتمنى يا ربى ان تذكرنى متى جائت فى ملكوتك


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2013)

شكرا على كل شي يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2013)

يايسوع ساعدنا وباركنا وخلص العالم اجمع امين​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 مارس 2013)

انا انسانة عادية
وكمان كلى خطية
لكن مافيش حاجة تهمنى فالدنيا دية
غير .......رضا ربنا عليا
يا دموعى اغسلينى
... ... ......ويا همومى انسينى
دا يسوع حامينى
وماسك بيمينى
ولا حد غيره ساكن فقلبى ومالى عينى​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 مارس 2013)

عـايـز منـك هـديـه مـش مـن الآرض ديـا ... ايـدك الحلـوه النقيـه تفتحلـى نـور

الـوصـيـه , عـايـز حيـاتـك وروحـك يكـونـوا فيـا وليـا ... يمكـن طلبـى ببسـاطـه

يمكـن بعشـم زيـاده مـا أنـت ابـويـا اللـى ليـا و أنـت اللـى بتحـس بيـا
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 مارس 2013)

اقف معايا ياااااارب وخليك جنبي ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مارس 2013)

ما أنت أبويا هو أنا لىَّ مين غيرك حبيبى يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2013)

أشكرك يا حبيبي يسوع لأني كلما قلت لتكن مشيئتك 
واتكلت عليك تكون النتائج في حياتي مفرحة  
لتكن مشيئتك لا مشيئتي​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 مارس 2013)

هفضل اقولك لتكن مشيئتك ومش ليا طلب غير انك ترشدني وبس


----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2013)

اشكرك ربي على كل ما منحتني ... 
اشكرك على محبتك التي افتدتني.... 
اشكرك على عطفك وحنانك الذي غمرني.... 
اشكرك على اصدقائي وصديقاتي وكل من احبنّي .... 
باركهم يا ربي وكافئهم عني....امين​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 مارس 2013)

*توبنى فاتوب *​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (9 مارس 2013)

يارب يايسوع المسيح سامحنى على غلاظة قلبى
يارب يايسوع المسيح سامحنى على تمردى 
يارب يايسوع المسيح سامحنى على انى لم احتمل التجارب بشكر بل انا دائم التذمر علمنى يارب ان اقول ( لتكن مشيئتك ) 
ارجوك يارب ان تقود انت سفينة حياتى لتعبر لبر الامان بسلام امين


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 مارس 2013)

بابا يسوع محتجالك الايام اللي جاية دي
قويني 
​


----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2013)

يارب احرسنا في هذا الليل كما حرستنا في  النهار​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مارس 2013)

_*لا تعليق *_​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2013)

ميين استئمنه.. و يخااف عليا ادك
 و عمرى يضمنه ..و يقول متخفش ساااندك
 مليش غيرك إلهى.. إنت سيدى ورعياا ..انت عزى و جاهى .. دايما صهران عليييا
*بحبك يا رب*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2013)

ياااااا رب--- طمنا ارجوووك
 اعصابى تعبت


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مارس 2013)

_*مستنى ايدك يا رب باركنااااااااااا*_​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2013)

ااااه يا رب-- علمنى اصبر...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2013)

يا رب-----
مستنياك يا رب


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يا رب-----
> مستنياك يا رب



ما توترنيش معاكي بقى ..  .. إبقى طمنيني معاكي .. ربنا هيتمجد


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مارس 2013)

أشكرك يا رب أشكرك يا رب.. انت جميل أوىأوى أوى و حنين أوى أوى يا رب حضن كبير يا رب و بوسه قد الدنيا.ههههههههه أشكرك يا حبيب


----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2013)

يايسوع انا محتجاك دائماً​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مارس 2013)

*انـــــــــــــــت القـــــــــوة لضعــــــــفى*
​


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 مارس 2013)

إلى متى يا رب أنساك كل النسيان ؟ إلى متى أُحجب وجهي عنك؟


----------



## bashaeran (15 مارس 2013)

bilseka قال:


> *فكرة الموضوع ببساطة ان كل واحد
> يكتب صلاة بسيطة للرب يسوع عبارة عن جملة واحدة تعبر عن احساسك اليوم وتظهر انت عايز تقوله ايه انهاردة...
> 
> :smi106::smi106::smi106:
> *​


اشكرك يا رب لانك انعمت عليا كل النعم لكن لا تبتعد عنى لانني احتاج اليك لانني لست كامل .


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مارس 2013)

صباح الخير يا رب
أشكرك على مراحمك .


----------



## Kirolls Ramy (15 مارس 2013)

يارب يسوع ارحمنى انا الخاطى


----------



## white.angel (15 مارس 2013)

*عايز منك هديه *​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 مارس 2013)

هقوله اطلقنى حرا سيدى اطلقنى حرا واكسر قيودى سيدى اطلقنى حرا 
فالعمر يمضى والسنون تنتهى والقلب يخطئ والعيون تشتهى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مارس 2013)

صباح الخير يا رب.. دبر يومى و سود على أفكارى


----------



## anglenino (16 مارس 2013)

صباح الخير يا يسوع , بحبك كتيير


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2013)

تحت أمرك يارب


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 مارس 2013)

يا رب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مارس 2013)

معقول يا رب ممكن تبعتلى حمامه تانيه بدل بسبوسه!؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2013)

يا رب  ماليش غيرك يا رب-- نفسى اقعد و اتناقش معاك---
 انا صح و لا غلط--
مش عارفا اخطار طريقى يا رب-- محتاجه مشورتك-- محتاجاك يا رب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2013)

بجد انت حلو انا حاسس انك شايلنى على اكتافك 
مش حاسس لا بحزن ولا بضيق
كل اللى شاغلنى ازاى ارضيك


----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2013)

يارب احفظ راعينا الجديد وباركه ... امين 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 مارس 2013)

و تحفظني من الشر حتى لا يتبعني


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2013)

*تمم عملك يا رب​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 مارس 2013)




----------



## Kirolls Ramy (18 مارس 2013)

شكرا لك يارب على اعتنائك واهتمامك بنا
شكرا لك يارب على حبك لنا
شكرا لك يارب على كل الفرح والحزن الذي تعطينا
شكرا لك يارب على عطاياك الكثيرة اللامحدودة
شكرا لك يارب على نعمة الحياة
شكرا لك يارب على كل يوم نستيقظ فيه لنرى نورك البهي
فليشرق نورك في قلوبنا وعقولنا في هذا الصباح وكل صباح وكل يوم في حياتنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مارس 2013)




----------



## V mary (18 مارس 2013)

*متسيبنيش يارب مهما حصل​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (20 مارس 2013)




----------



## +ماريا+ (21 مارس 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مارس 2013)

شمس حبك يا يسوع مبتنطفيش--
  اشكرك يا ابى--


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 مارس 2013)

لن أتركك  حتى تباركنى


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 مارس 2013)




----------



## القسيس محمد (22 مارس 2013)

عظيمه هى اعمالك يا الله ​


----------



## توووته (23 مارس 2013)

يارب ياقدير حقق الي في بالي الان ،ياريب اربط علي قلبي قوني بالايمان والصبر جازني  بالعرفان ..يارب ليس لب معين غيرك اني عائشه وانا علي يقين انك سوف تنفذ وعودك لي


----------



## توووته (23 مارس 2013)

يارب ياقدير حقق الي في بالي الان ،ياريب اربط علي قلبي قوني بالايمان والصبر جازني  بالعرفان ..يارب ليس لب معين غيرك اني عائشه وانا علي يقين انك سوف تنفذ وعودك لي


----------



## توووته (23 مارس 2013)

يارب ياقدير حقق الي في بالي الان ،ياريب اربط علي قلبي قوني بالايمان والصبر جازني  بالعرفان ..يارب ليس لب معين غيرك اني عائشه وانا علي يقين انك سوف تنفذ وعودك لي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مارس 2013)

صباح الخير يا رب.. بارك يومى


----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2013)

شكرا لك دائما يا رب على كل شيء​


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 مارس 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 مارس 2013)

يا رب--- كنت و انا برمى كيس الزباله النهرده الصبح بستعجب هو إزاى بيتملى كدا كل يوم--
 فجئه حسيتنى انا كيس الزباله ده!!! و انت يا رب كل يوم بتفضى و تنقى!
 بس بيرجع يتملى تانى اوى--
 اعنى يا رب----


----------



## AdmanTios (24 مارس 2013)

*اختبرني يا الله واعرف قلبي. امتحني واعرف أفكاري.
وانظر إن كان في طريق باطل، واهدني طريقا أبديا.*


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 مارس 2013)

برغم الضيق .. اراك تحيطني


----------



## توووته (24 مارس 2013)

الشكر لك بارب فرحتني هذا تايوم الشكر والحمد لك فانا لم اعرف التوفيق الابظلالك


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 مارس 2013)

ساعدني .. أو تأخذني!


----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2013)

شكرااا لك ياربي لان كنت معي اليوم​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 مارس 2013)

ارحمني يا ربي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مارس 2013)

صباح الخير يا رب
اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء--


----------



## AdmanTios (26 مارس 2013)




----------



## إيمليــآ (26 مارس 2013)

*,.*

كتير بفكر إزآى أنآ مآبيجليش إنهيآر عصبى ..!
مآ هو مش ممكن آلكوآرث دى كلهآ تعدى ببسآطة كدآ ..!

أشكركـ يآ مُعين آلضعفآء إنكـ سمحتلى أستقوآ بيكـ 





*.،*​


----------



## توووته (26 مارس 2013)

احبك باربي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 مارس 2013)

مين يخطفنى منك و انا بين إديك-- و لا شىء يفصلنى عنك-- و كلى حب ليك--


----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 مارس 2013)

يارب اختارلي الصالح .. لاني انا مش عارفه اختار


----------



## AdmanTios (28 مارس 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مارس 2013)

اشكرك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2013)




----------



## إيمليــآ (30 مارس 2013)

*,.*

عآرف تلمس دوآخلنـآ بطريقة لآ نتوقعهـآ
قآدر يآ آلهى .. توصل لأعمآق لم نكن نعلم حتى بوجودهـآ

*ومين غيركـ يستطيع* ..*؟!!!*
 




*.،*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2013)

*اشفينى يا رب واشفى كل مريض​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مارس 2013)

اشكرك يا رب انك خلتنى اسمع كلمتك امبارح--
كون معانا يا رب و اعنا!


----------



## AdmanTios (31 مارس 2013)

*مَنْ لِي فِي السَّمَاءِ؟ 

وَمَعَكَ لاَ أُرِيدُ شَيْئًا فِي الأَرْضِ.

فأنت وحدك تكفيني .......... راحةً لقلبي*


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مارس 2013)

ثابت قلبى ياربى , ثابت قلبى , أغنى وأرنم 
ثابت قلبى يارب بالرغم من الخوف , مش علشان انا واثقة من نفسى لا خالص 
علشان انا واثقة فيك انك انت الله الذى رعانى منذ وجودى الى اليوم


----------



## توووته (1 أبريل 2013)

يارب انزع الغيره والحسن والنفاق من الناس


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 أبريل 2013)

توووته قال:


> يارب انزع الغيره والحسن والنفاق من الناس


 اميين يا رب المجد اميين


----------



## AdmanTios (1 أبريل 2013)

*إلهي .............. أنت صخرتي
أنت رجائي .. أنت مُعين نفسي
حصن الإحتماء و مُلتجا ضعفي

فلا تُبطئ فعليك توكلت إلهي
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2013)

*يا الهى أعطينى راحه وسلام​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 أبريل 2013)

*أين أنت يارب .. لما تأخرت .. أرجوك يسوع المسيح عجِل .. *​


----------



## AdmanTios (2 أبريل 2013)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 أبريل 2013)

*يسوع حبيبى وإلهى 
معك لا أريد شيئاً عى الأرض *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

بتعب وأضعف .. وبفوق وأبكى وأرجع لحضنكـ ، ويرجعلى تآنى آلسلآم
وتلف آلدآيرة وأكرر نفس أفعآلى

مش عآرفة دآ غلط ولآ صح
بس أرجوكـ مآتسيبنيش فى نص آلدآيرهـ .. *مآتسمحليش يآ آلهى*





*.،*​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2013)




----------



## توووته (2 أبريل 2013)

ثقتي فيم يارب كبيره


----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2013)

*اقبل منا يا رب صلاتنا وشموعنا*

*'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 
</H5>


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أبريل 2013)

*ارحمني يارب في مشواري*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 أبريل 2013)

ابى...تعلم ماذا اريد ان اقول---
 انت مصدر ضحكى و فرحى و ابتسامتى---
 انت مصدر حياتى-- بدونك لا اعلم و لا اتخيل ماذا كان سوف يكون حالى!!!!
خلينى دايما فى حضنك.......


----------



## AdmanTios (3 أبريل 2013)

*تعذبت من أجلي كثير
و حملت بقلبك أوجاعي
أحببتني للمنتهي يا قدير

بالرغم من كوني حقير
*


----------



## V mary (3 أبريل 2013)

*يارب          
يارب 
يارب​*


----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أبريل 2013)

ضعفي مين يحس بيه.. ألمي مين يداويه  وحدك يا يسوعي أنت حاسس بيه♥


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

أعطينى سلآم يآ ربى ... :16_4_10:




*.،*
​


----------



## AdmanTios (4 أبريل 2013)




----------



## PoNA ELLY (4 أبريل 2013)

إشفيني من كل ضعف فيا 
إشفيني م الشهوه وم الخطيه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2013)

*حقيقى يا رب مفيش احن منك على ولادك 
عينك علينا دايمااا سهرانه
نشكرك يا يسوووع يا اله العجائب ..*


----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2013)

يارب افرجها على كل من هو في ضيق.

أميــن++​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أبريل 2013)

اشكرك على كل شىء يا رب


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 أبريل 2013)

يا رب أنا تعبت ..
لاتجعلني يا رب أصل للمرحلة التي أخشاها .. فانت أدرى بطبيعتي .. فعلا يا رب أنا تعبت .. ​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أبريل 2013)

مد إيدك يا رب-- مد إيدك يا رب
اعن شعبك  يا حبيب......


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (7 أبريل 2013)

يارب احمى دمك على الارض


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أبريل 2013)

احمي كنيستك يا رب
احمي ولادك و انقدهم من يد القتلة الظالمين


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أبريل 2013)

احمى ولادك يارب ​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2013)

يا رب .. كل امورنا بين ايديك ..
يا رب .. كل اتكالنا عليك​


----------



## كلي أمل (7 أبريل 2013)

ليه بتبعد ؟


----------



## omid (7 أبريل 2013)

يارب خلص  شعبك واغفر لجميع مضطهدينا
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2013)

*ارحمناااا​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

أجعله يآ رب يوم أفضل يمحى مرآرة وألم آلأمس
ثقتى فيكـ كبيرهـ يآ آللهى إنكـ هتلمسنآ بسلآمكـ وتعزيتكـ 






*.،*​


----------



## Strident (8 أبريل 2013)

طيب انا موافق على الاعتداءات والضرب....ع الاقل ليها حل...مش دي الازمة!!

انما اللي مش مستحمله ردود افعال الناس! مش ممكن....انت ازاي سابيهم في المازوخية اللي هم فيها دي!!

ازاي ساكت على ناس بتستعذب الالم....وكمان بيضطهدوا اي حد يحاول يساعدهم او يفكر لهم في حل؟!!

ده انت نفسك عبرت عن تعبك وما اعتبرتش ان العذاب ده جميل وليه ثواب!!

قول لهم يثوروا....قول لهم كفاية خنوع....قول لهم انك مش عايزهم قصبة تحركها الريح! قول لهم ان عليهم مسئولية حماية اوﻻدهم!


----------



## AdmanTios (8 أبريل 2013)

*إمنحني قوة أن  أحتمل التجربة،
كي ما أتزكى لنوال "إكليل الحياة"
الذي وعدك حق أنت يا الله*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أبريل 2013)

انت يارب مطلع وشايف وعارف ......دة يكفينا


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

مش عآيزة أعرف أكتر ولآ عآيزة أسمع غير صوتكـ
نقى كل آلأصوآت من حوآليآ أرجوكـ





*.،*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 أبريل 2013)

مش كفايه يا رب كدا-- هتيجى إمتى بئا؟؟


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 أبريل 2013)

ارحمنا يا الله


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 أبريل 2013)

*رغم الألام يا رب .. رغم شبح الإلحاد الذي يحارب أبناءك .. رغم شعورهم انك غير موجود .. ولكني يا رب اقول : انا اثق انك موجود .. واثق انك تسمع و ترى و تعمل .. حتى وإن جاءت حروب أكبر .. و إضطهادات اعنف .. انا مؤمن يا رب أنك موجود .. فشكراً لك يا رب.*​


----------



## tamav maria (8 أبريل 2013)

*أيها الرب إله القوات  *
*ارجع واطلع من السماء*
*انظر وتعهد هذه *
*الكرمة،اصلحها وثبتها *
*هذه التي  غرستها يمينك. *​


----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sparrow (9 أبريل 2013)

يارب يسوع .....


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أبريل 2013)

ارحمنا يارب ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 أبريل 2013)

*ااااااااااه يا رب...........*


----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أبريل 2013)

اقول لك ايه يا رب--- انت عارف  إيه الى جوايا--- عارف كل حاجه يا رب--
صباح الخير يا ابى...


----------



## oesi no (10 أبريل 2013)

خدنى وريحنى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أبريل 2013)

oesi no قال:


> خدنى وريحنى




*متسمعش كلامه يا رب---*
*خليه هو هنا يتعب حبه كمان و خدنى انا بداله ---*:smi420:
*ما تيجى إنت يا رب بئا طوللللت اووى---*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2013)

شكرا يارب على نعمة اسرارك المحيية

ليك المجد والعزة والكرامة من الان والى الابد آمين


----------



## AdmanTios (10 أبريل 2013)

*أحتاج إليك إلهي بشوق تخطي كل الرغبات
أحتاج إليك بلا رغبة ....... فالحاجة إليك إلهي
تخطت كل الرغبات ........ تعال سريعاً

عبدك
*


----------



## توووته (11 أبريل 2013)

يارب افتح لي ابوب رحمتك انتظر ربك تنير دربي فانت المسيح قادر علي كل شيء اميين


----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2013)




----------



## V mary (11 أبريل 2013)

*يارب سامحني​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أبريل 2013)

جوايا تساؤلات !


----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أبريل 2013)

يااااااااااااااارب
بشكرك علي كل شئ
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أبريل 2013)

ليكون جميع كل كلام فمي وفكر قلبي مُـرصيه أمامكـ يا رب ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## REDEMPTION (13 أبريل 2013)

*أؤمن انك تعمل.*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أبريل 2013)

علشان خاطري اتصرف ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أبريل 2013)

اللي تشوفه يا رب​


----------



## V mary (13 أبريل 2013)

*بار ب ليك كل السجود​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أبريل 2013)

قوووينى بيك​


----------



## The Antiochian (13 أبريل 2013)

*اغسلني كثيراً ومن خطيئتي طهرني ..*


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

أحتآجكـ جداً ...





*.،*​


----------



## AdmanTios (14 أبريل 2013)

*أما أنت يا رب فقد أرسلت يدك من العلاء*
* ونجيت نفسي من تلك الهاوية السفلى*

* فشكراً ربي و أعني أنا الخاطئ*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 أبريل 2013)

* انت اقوى -- انت اعظم*
* انت حى -- و انت تقدر*
* انت صخره -- انت ملجاء *
* انت فوق  حد التصووور*


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

*دآيمـاً حآضر يآ **آللهى*
وعندى ثقة ، هتكمل إللى بدأته 
 




*.،*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 أبريل 2013)

هقوله يئست , مش قادرة اكمل , يا اما الحياة تنتهى , يا اما انت تيجى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 أبريل 2013)

منتظره عملك يارب ​


----------



## bilseka (14 أبريل 2013)

متشكر على سرعة استجابتك في الوقت الحرج اللي كنت فيه وشكرا يا انبا كاراس


----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2013)

احبك ربي يسوع وليس لي سواك​


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 أبريل 2013)

*,.
*
يآ ربى أنآ وحشة أوى 
خآيفة تسألنى عن كل شخص بيتألم وكآن فى إيدى أسآعدهـ ومآسعدتوش
خآيفة تحآسبنى على هلآكـ وفقدآن أى شخص وسط آلدنيـآ آلصعبة
مش عآرفة فين مسئوليتى عنهم وإزآى مفروض أكون نور للعآلم وأشخآص كتير عآيشة فى ظلآم حوآليـآ
أنآ مش بس ضعيفة وخآطية ، كمآن مقصرة فى حقهم وحقكـ 
إنقذهم وإنقذنى يآ آللهى ........






*.،*

​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2013)

هقوله انا صابر ليك يارب ومستنيك 
لكن انت عارف ان الرجاء المماطل يٌمرض القلب والشهوة المٌتممة شجرة حياة 
بس رغم كده انا صابر ليك وعلمنى ازاى اصبر ليك اكتر


----------



## WooDyy (15 أبريل 2013)

ساعدنى ومتسبنيش لان الحرب صعبه اوى وانا لوحدى مش أدها ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أبريل 2013)

اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أبريل 2013)

برضو هنتظر يارب 


​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أبريل 2013)

*,.
*
وتُهدم أمآم قدرتكـ يآ آلله كل مدن آلمستحيل ...





*.،*​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2013)

*اعلم انى تركت كل الصفات التى كانت تملكنى 
 وكانت تجعلنى جميلآ اعلم انى تغييرت واعلم ايضآ 
 انى اصبحت ضالآ حينما  خرجت من مزرعة ابى السماوى 
 ولكنى املك القليل منها  وكثيرآ من الثقة فيك يالهى 
 هانا اتى  اليك مفلوجآ واطلب شفائى من مرض اعتياد الخطيه ارحمنى
 واعنى  لانى عليك توكلت
 john*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أبريل 2013)

أعمال يديكـ لا تتركها ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 أبريل 2013)

شكرااا ياحبيبي اووووووووي​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2013)

*ربي.....*

*  لست أدري ماتحمله لي الايام لكن سيدي الحبيب يكفيني شيئا واحدا ....*
*  ثقتي أنك معي تعتني بي وتحارب عني++*​


----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2013)

يــــارب مستقبلي بــيــن يـديــك . .
افـعــل مـا تـــراه صـالــح لــي​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 أبريل 2013)

خليك معايا ​


----------



## WooDyy (18 أبريل 2013)

ساعدنى


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2013)

_*انا عايزك مش عايز منك انا جايلك انا بطلب وجهك ادخل نور قلبى المطفى
انا عايزك واحدك وكفايه عايزك دايما تمشى معايا
وحشانى ايدك على كتفى 
*_​


----------



## WooDyy (19 أبريل 2013)

اشكرك لانى حاسس انك جنبي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أبريل 2013)

اقواله بحبك يااحن اب عليا وبتحس بيا وواقف جنبى 
اشكرك يارب على حبك ليا


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2013)

*محتاجالك​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أبريل 2013)

حبيبي أنا هسيب الموضوع دا في ايديك
اتصرف لان دول اولادك 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أبريل 2013)

هتقول لى إيه النهرده يا رب... رتب لى انى أسمعك النهرده.
أشكرك


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 أبريل 2013)

*أعطني يا سيد أن أقبل جميع الناس، ولا أثور لكرامتي، بل أسجد بخشوع تحت أقدام الجميع كمُتعلِم، وليس كمُعلِم.*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 أبريل 2013)

*صباح الخير يا ربي، يرضيك؟*​


----------



## tamav maria (21 أبريل 2013)

​* 

** ايها الرب اله القوات انظر وتعهد هذه الكرمه التي غرستها يمينك*​


----------



## WooDyy (21 أبريل 2013)

محتاجك اوى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أبريل 2013)

عارفا يا رب إنك موجود فى السفينه--
 الفسينه وسط البحر الهائج-- وسط الامواج و الرياح-- و المياه تملئها-- و انت فيها يا رب ساند رأسك على مخده و جالس فى الخلف-- يعنى عمرها ما هتغرق....
 ازعجك يا رب دلوقتى و لا اسيبكك شويه 
 سيبالك الوقت الصح يا رب إنت تنقيه علشان تقوم و تنتهر كل شىء و يحل الهدوء و السلام 
 اشكرك إنك موجود...


----------



## WooDyy (21 أبريل 2013)

أغسلنى فأبيض أكثر من الثلج


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2013)

*صبرنى يا رب​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أبريل 2013)

يا رب---


----------



## WooDyy (21 أبريل 2013)

مش مشكله انا عارف اكيد كله ببخير


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أبريل 2013)

*شكرآ على البركة  بتاعة النهاردة بجد شكرأ يا ربى*​


----------



## bent el noor (21 أبريل 2013)

محتاجة يدك تسندنى


----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2013)

يارب  اسمع واستجيب صراح كل المحتاجين والصارخين اليك يارب​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 أبريل 2013)

يارب ياحبيبي أنت عارف أنا بحبها أد ايه
علشان خاطري شيل عنها اي...واي....
وطمني عليها يارب
بشفاعه ام النور وكل القديسين
​


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 أبريل 2013)

*يارب .. إحتمل عني.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2013)

*اشكرك على كل حال​*


----------



## oesi no (22 أبريل 2013)

لتكن مشيئتك ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أبريل 2013)

بشكرك ياربي لقبول ..... بشكرك بجد​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أبريل 2013)

املك على قلبى ​


----------



## AdmanTios (23 أبريل 2013)

*أنت يا سيدي حولت لي العقوبة خلاصاً.*
*كراعٍ صالح سعيت في طلب الضال.*
*كأبٍ حقيقي تعبت معي أنا الذي سقط.*

*ربطتني بكل الأدوية المؤدية إلي الحياة.*
*أنت الذي ارسلت لي الأنبياء من أجلي*
*أنا المريض. أعطيتني الناموس عوناً.*

*أنت الذي خدمت لي الخلاص لما خالفت ناموسك.*
* كنورٍ حقيقيٍ أشرقت للضالين وغير العارفين.*

*تتطلع أنت يا رب الأرباب و إرحمني*
*و أعني أنا عبدك الخاطئ*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أبريل 2013)

مين اروحله غيرك احكيله على إلى بيا--- مفيش غيرك إلهى..انت سيدى و راعيا..


----------



## tamav maria (23 أبريل 2013)

*ارحمنا يا الله ثم ارحمنا. يا من في كل وقت وكل ساعة، في السماء وعلى الأرض،    مسجود له وممجد. المسيح إلهنا الصالح، الطويل الروح، الكثير الرحمة، الجزيل    التحنن، الذي يحب الصديقين ويرحم الخطاة الذين أولهم أنا. الذي لا يشاء موت    الخاطئ مثل ما يرجع ويحيا. الداعي الكل إلى الخلاص لأجل الموعد بالخيرات    المنتظرة. * 
*يا رب اقبل منا في هذه الساعة وكل ساعة طلباتنا. سهل حياتنا، وأرشدنا إلى العمل    بوصاياك. قدس أرواحنا. طهر أجسامنا. قوم أفكارنا. نق نياتنا. اشف أمراضنا واغفر    خطايانا. ونجنا من كل حزن رديء ووجع قلب. أحطنا بملائكتك القديسين، لكي نكون    بمعسكرهم محفوظين ومرشدين، لنصل إلى اتحاد الإيمان وإلى معرفة مجدك غير المحسوس    وغير المحدود، فإنك مبارك إلى الأبد. أمين.*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أبريل 2013)

تعبت يا رب-- و روحى حزينه--- 
 اصرخ لمين غيرك ابى--


----------



## چاكس (23 أبريل 2013)

*Thank you Jesus

مش ممكن بجد .. اتكلمت شويه كلام مع نفسى و قلت فيه Jesus .. اتحقق بعديها بساعات !!!!!!!!!!!
سحر بجد !!*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أبريل 2013)

اشكرك حبيييبى انك تسمع و تستجب--


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أبريل 2013)

بشكرك يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2013)

شكراااااا لكل شئ يارب​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أبريل 2013)

*اشكرك على كل حال​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 أبريل 2013)

طلعنئ من المكان ده سليمه يا رب
عايزا أروح


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 أبريل 2013)

*تعبت يارب .. ممكن تتصرف *


----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2013)




----------



## white.angel (25 أبريل 2013)

*إلهى ... دعنى أنسى كل ما فعلته أنا خيره وشره*
* وأتذكر فقط ما تفعله أنت دائما ... *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2013)

*أعنى يا يسوع​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أبريل 2013)

أخيراااااااااااااااااا انا مبسوطه اووووي يارب
بشكرك جدااااااااااا
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2013)

لا تمل قلبي إلى كلام الشر، فيتعلل بعلل في الخطايا مع أناس فاعلي الإثم​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2013)

نشكرك ياالهي على كل عطاياك ​


----------



## روزي86 (26 أبريل 2013)

كتر خيرك يارب


----------



## tamav maria (26 أبريل 2013)

*اريد ان اولد من جديد ربي*
* اريد ان احيا فيك و لك و بك*
* اريد ان يخلص اخوتي ايضا*
* ربي توبني فأتوب*
* ربي اغفر لاخوتي و جددهم و امح ذنوبهم*
* ربي ارجوك فأنت القادر على كل شئ لا تدعهم يهلكون*
* توبني و اغفرلي و اياهم و هب لنا كمالا يرضيك و يليق بقداستك*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 أبريل 2013)

اوقف جنبى يارب وماتسبنيش


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 أبريل 2013)

اعنى---ادينى حكمه-- ادينى  صبر و تحمل-- نور لى طريقى-- قول لى اتصرف ازاى لانى تعبت خالص يا رب-


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*اسندنى وصبرنى يا رب​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2013)

حملكـ خفيفاً ليتني عرفتكـ أول الزمــان ..​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أبريل 2013)

اسندنى يارب


----------



## DODY2010 (27 أبريل 2013)

كلي خطيه انا٠٠بعيد عن ربنا٠٠رفضت اكون ميثالك٠٠وعايش في عنا٠٠ماسك في الدنيا كأني ٠٠مش هاموت٠٠مها تتعب ضميري٠٠بسكت اي صوت٠٠عايز كل حاجه ٠٠شهوه ومال وغني٠٠قدام الناس كاني ملاك٠٠واكلهم عنك٠٠وفعلي يودي للهلاك٠٠انا تعبان٠٠انا مكسور٠٠يارب تعالي انا مقهور٠٠حررني م الخطيه٠٠نقي وفتح عنيا٠٠وقلبي م الغرور٠٠انا بندهلك مليش غيرك٠٠انتي فدتني٠وكتر خيرك٠٠بس متسبش نفسي٠٠تضيع زي اللي ضاعو٠٠انا مش خايف من جحيم او نار٠٠او هابرر واقول اعذار٠٠انا بس بحبك٠٠وسامحني اهنت حبك٠٠اغفرلي يارب حماقتي٠٠انا عايش في انكسار٠٠


----------



## توووته (27 أبريل 2013)

يارب حقق امنياتي فليس لي غيرك معين


----------



## johna&jesus (27 أبريل 2013)

_*اسندنى  فضعفى واسمع لصلاتى الهم ارحمنى انا الخاطى  
*_​


----------



## تعيسة (27 أبريل 2013)

لا تتركني يا الله انا بشكرك ع كلشي


----------



## tamav maria (28 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)

*اشكرك على كل حال​*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أبريل 2013)

فرشولك القمصان 

 واخذو مالشجر اغصان

 حاجة بسيطة بس اكيد كنت بيها فرحان

 جيتلى من السما نزلت علشانى انا الانسان

 وانا عايش مالهى كانى ضامن انه هيطول بيا الزمان

... وهعيش وهعيش وانا حر انتقل من مكان لمكان

 وناسى حبيبى اللى بدمه فدانى

 اللى نزل مخصوص علشانى

 من ابعد سما جانى

 واقف على بابى بتقولى افتح علشان تاخد منى احزانى

 وتحققلى كل افراحى واحلامى

 ويملا حبك وفرحك كل كيانى

 هحس بفرحة بجد فرحة مالقلب اصلها من عالم تانى

 عالم كله محبه وفرحة ومفيهوش اى ثوانى

 بعيدة عن حب حبيبى اللى فدانى

 عارف انه لو حد غيرك كان زمانه تركنى ونسانى

 سابنى للألم يسبانى

 واعيش حزين بين هم ووهم افراح العالم الفانى

 قوينى وساعدنى خلينى اتغير واكون انسان تانى

 ساعدنى يا يسوع ورجع تانى حبك يسبانى

 johna​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أبريل 2013)

اشكرك يا رب-- 
 كل سنه و حضرتك طيب يا ملك الملوك احد زعف جميل  علينا بيك يا رب


----------



## V mary (28 أبريل 2013)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا يسوعي​*


----------



## omid (28 أبريل 2013)

بمناسبه يوم الشعانين يوم مبارك للجميع ....
اقول لك سيدي...
 ذكريات عتيقه عشقت افكاري
 واسكرت احزاني
وتخيمت سوادها
 في قلبي 
واصبحت في الدنيا غريب 
حسرات نحيب وبكاء تعصرني
ودموع تساقطت واحرقت الاضلاع
بلمحه بصر طرقت الابواب
واشعرت بدفئ حبك على الباب 
دخلت  مرحبا حياتي 
واسكبت في جراحاتي 
دمك الثمين...
اهاة الضيق رويتها واسقيتها في تربه يآسي
  املا مخضرا وحبا جديد ....
سيدي
مديون انا لك وحقك لم اوفيك..........
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أبريل 2013)

أنا سكتةو  سيباك تتصرف أنت أيا رب.


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 أبريل 2013)

سااااااااااااامحني ياحبيبي ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 أبريل 2013)




----------



## تعيسة (29 أبريل 2013)

بحبك يا يسوع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أبريل 2013)

يا صاحب الحنان ها صرختى إليك.


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 أبريل 2013)

عارف انك بتحبني​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2013)

سامحنى يا الهى يسوع


----------



## bent el noor (29 أبريل 2013)




----------



## REDEMPTION (30 أبريل 2013)

إجعلني يا رب اعيش *الآم الحب* معك هذا الاسبوع، وليست *ألآم البشر*.​


----------



## white.angel (30 أبريل 2013)

*احكيلى ... عن قلبك  *​


----------



## AdmanTios (30 أبريل 2013)

*فلتؤدبني يارب برحمتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2013)

*قوينى​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أبريل 2013)

عينى عليك يا ربى متسبهاش تنزل-- شايفا العاصفه و الامواج -- بس إنت المنقظ--


----------



## johna&jesus (1 مايو 2013)

*صحيح  انى مليش اى حق انى اكلمك ولا انى ارفع عينى الى السماء لكنى بطلب منك تقف جنب بيشوى ابنك ساعده ياري واشفيه علشان خاطر ابنه اللى لسه مطلعش للدنيا *
*علشان اهله علشان مراته *
*ناس  كتير اوى هتحزن يارب *
*مد ايدك يارب *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2013)

*محتاجالك اووووى ماليش غيرك​*


----------



## AdmanTios (1 مايو 2013)

* نفسي أرتمي تحت رجلك
 وأبكي كل دموع عينيا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مايو 2013)

*لا تتخلى عنى ...... فأنت أعلم بى ......*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2013)

*طريق الجلجثة كان طويل يارب ياتري الثقل اللي كنت حاسس بيه كان ثقل الصليب الخشب ولا ثقل خطايانا*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 مايو 2013)

تعبانة يارب وخايفة ومضغوطة ومش عارفه ايه الحل ؟ انت عارف يارب الظروف وانت عارف اللى انا فيه , محدش حاسس ولا حد هيقدر يعملى حاجة , ارجوك متخلاش عنى .


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 مايو 2013)

*شكراً ليك يا رب.
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 مايو 2013)

*لك القوة والمجد والبركه والعزة 
الي الابد اميين
*


----------



## white.angel (1 مايو 2013)

*يا مسيحاً جاء ليشترينا ... فبأبخس ثمن ... بعناه ...*


----------



## omid (1 مايو 2013)

أنا لست الشخص الوحيد الذي فشل  بوعده لك
 من وقت لآخر على مهمة أو خضع لنقاط 
ضعفها  بغض النظر عن المكان ... !!!!!
سيدي
كثير من الاحيان تعصف في افكاري 
تسآلات  تبقى عالقه وشوائبها في رآسي 
اتحبني سيدي رغم كل هذا الفشل بوعودي ؟؟؟؟؟
انسان خاطئ انا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2013)

*مــن أجلــي تألمــت . مـــن أجلـــي تحملـــت . مــن أجلــي تركــت مملكتـــك ونزلــــت وعلــي عـــود الصليـــب أتصلبـــت . جلــــدوك وضربــــوك وعذبـــوك وعالخشبـــة علقـــوك ومـــا قبلــــوك ومــن قلوبهـــم رفضــــوك . وعـــدت الأيـــام ومـرت الازمـــان وجــــه زمـــاني وأنـــا لـــسه بعذبـــك وبجلــــدك وعالخشبـــة بصلبــــك . سامحنـــي يا ربـــي أنا الخاطي*


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 مايو 2013)

*,.*

مش ممكن فى آلوقت إللى أحيتنآ كلنـآ فيه تسيبنى أموت بآلبطئ كدآ
أحيينى أرجووكـ أو تمم موتى ...





*.،*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 مايو 2013)

*قويني.*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (2 مايو 2013)

بجبك اووووي


----------



## omid (2 مايو 2013)

ايلي.....
 انت تعلم بآنني لايمكنني تغير واقع حياتي !!
لكنني  مصمم وعلى يقين بآن التغير سيحصل بوجودك !!!
 تفضل بطاقه دعوه عشاء مفتوحه 




​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

خلصنى


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 مايو 2013)

فهمني فأحيـــا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2013)

*اشكرك على كل حال​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (2 مايو 2013)

قوم ايها المصلوب...........
قم حطم الشيطان لا تبق لدولته بقيه


----------



## johna&jesus (2 مايو 2013)

*ومن منا لم يكن يهوذا في خيانته .. وتمنى لو يصير بطرس في توبته !!
*


----------



## grges monir (2 مايو 2013)

*.* *ما أضعف هذا الجسد يا سيّدي ، وما أجحد هذا القلب ، القلب الإنسانيّ!!.*​ *وأتابع المسير ، وتنوء يا سيّدي تحت وطأة الحِمْل ، فيأتي ذاك العائد من حقله ، سمعان القيرواني ، فيحمله عنك .*​ *وأقف وأتساءل : أتُرى ترك الربّ ذاك القيرواني بدون اجرة؟!..ألم يعطِ السيّد لعُمّاله أجرًا كاملاً لقاء ساعة عمل واحدة ؟*​ *أنت محظوظ يا قيرواني ، فالسيّد لا يبقى ولن يبقى مَدينًا لأحد .*​ *وأصل …أصل الى القبر المُقدّس ،  القبر الفارغ ، فأجثو وأقبّل اللاشيء ، فالشيء والأهمّ هو في السما،.يسوع ،  يجلس عن يمين العرش ، ألمْ يقُل : “قد اكْمِل “.*​ *حقًّا يا حمَل الله ، ويا عريس  الكنيسة ، كُلّ مَنْ شَهد الصَّلبَ وَحَمَل معك الصّليب وما زال ، يفرح يوم  الأحد ويبتهج فلقد انتصر على ابليس وقهر الموت بسيده الحيّ ، الآتي قريبًا  على سحاب المجد ….ليأخذنا الى اورشليم السماوية .*​ *يسوع ما أحلاكْ ..وما اعلى سماكْ*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 مايو 2013)

حبيبي   الغالى العزيز  على روحى وقلبي 
تحت أقدام صليبك  اسجد وأجثو
 أحمل تحت الصليب فى قلبي  كل  كل  كل  إخواتى المسلمين والمسلمات 
أطلب من أجل أن تفتح بصائرهم وقلوبهم وارواحهم التى سممها   شخص   
قيل  فيه  فى الرسالة 2بط2 [1. وَلَكِنْ كَانَ أَيْضاً فِي الشَّعْبِ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ، كَمَا سَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ أَيْضاً مُعَلِّمُونَ كَذَبَةٌ، الَّذِينَ يَدُسُّونَ بِدَعَ هَلاَكٍ. وَإِذْ هُمْ يُنْكِرُونَ الرَّبَّ الَّذِي اشْتَرَاهُمْ، يَجْلِبُونَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ هَلاَكاً سَرِيعاً.
2. وَسَيَتْبَعُ كَثِيرُونَ تَهْلُكَاتِهِمْ. الَّذِينَ بِسَبَبِهِمْ يُجَدَّفُ عَلَى طَرِيقِ الْحَقِّ.
3. وَهُمْ فِي الطَّمَعِ يَتَّجِرُونَ بِكُمْ بِأَقْوَالٍ مُصَنَّعَةٍ، الَّذِينَ دَيْنُونَتُهُمْ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ لاَ تَتَوَانَى وَهَلاَكُهُمْ لاَ يَنْعَسُ.
4. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ اللَّهُ لَمْ يُشْفِقْ عَلَى مَلاَئِكَةٍ قَدْ أَخْطَأُوا، بَلْ فِي سَلاَسِلِ الظَّلاَمِ طَرَحَهُمْ فِي جَهَنَّمَ، وَسَلَّمَهُمْ مَحْرُوسِينَ لِلْقَضَاءِ،
5. وَلَمْ يُشْفِقْ عَلَى الْعَالَمِ الْقَدِيمِ، بَلْ إِنَّمَا حَفِظَ نُوحاً ثَامِناً كَارِزاً لِلْبِرِّ إِذْ جَلَبَ طُوفَاناً عَلَى عَالَمِ الْفُجَّارِ.
6. وَإِذْ رَمَّدَ مَدِينَتَيْ سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ حَكَمَ عَلَيْهِمَا بِالاِنْقِلاَبِ، وَاضِعاً عِبْرَةً لِلْعَتِيدِينَ أَنْ يَفْجُرُوا،
7. وَأَنْقَذَ لُوطاً الْبَارَّ مَغْلُوباً مِنْ سِيرَةِ الأَرْدِيَاءِ فِي الدَّعَارَةِ.
8. إِذْ كَانَ الْبَارُّ بِالنَّظَرِ وَالسَّمْعِ وَهُوَ سَاكِنٌ بَيْنَهُمْ يُعَذِّبُ يَوْماً فَيَوْماً نَفْسَهُ الْبَارَّةَ بِالأَفْعَالِ الأَثِيمَةِ.
9. يَعْلَمُ الرَّبُّ أَنْ يُنْقِذَ الأَتْقِيَاءَ مِنَ التَّجْرِبَةِ وَيَحْفَظَ الأَثَمَةَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الدِّينِ مُعَاقَبِينَ،
10. وَلاَ سِيَّمَا الَّذِينَ يَذْهَبُونَ وَرَاءَ الْجَسَدِ فِي شَهْوَةِ النَّجَاسَةِ، وَيَسْتَهِينُونَ بِالسِّيَادَةِ. جَسُورُونَ، مُعْجِبُونَ بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ، لاَ يَرْتَعِبُونَ أَنْ يَفْتَرُوا عَلَى ذَوِي الأَمْجَادِ
11. حَيْثُ مَلاَئِكَةٌ، وَهُمْ أَعْظَمُ قُوَّةً وَقُدْرَةً - لاَ يُقَدِّمُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ لَدَى الرَّبِّ حُكْمَ افْتِرَاءٍ.
12. أَمَّا هَؤُلاَءِ فَكَحَيَوَانَاتٍ غَيْرِ نَاطِقَةٍ، طَبِيعِيَّةٍ، مَوْلُودَةٍ لِلصَّيْدِ وَالْهَلاَكِ، يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى مَا يَجْهَلُونَ، فَسَيَهْلِكُونَ فِي فَسَادِهِمْ
13. آخِذِينَ أُجْرَةَ الإِثْمِ. الَّذِينَ يَحْسِبُونَ تَنَعُّمَ يَوْمٍ لَذَّةً. أَدْنَاسٌ وَعُيُوبٌ، يَتَنَعَّمُونَ فِي غُرُورِهِمْ صَانِعِينَ وَلاَئِمَ مَعَكُمْ.
14. لَهُمْ عُيُونٌ مَمْلُوَّةٌ فِسْقاً لاَ تَكُفُّ عَنِ الْخَطِيَّةِ، خَادِعُونَ النُّفُوسَ غَيْرَ الثَّابِتَةِ. لَهُمْ قَلْبٌ مُتَدَرِّبٌ فِي الطَّمَعِ. أَوْلاَدُ اللَّعْنَةِ.
15. قَدْ تَرَكُوا الطَّرِيقَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ، فَضَلُّوا تَابِعِينَ طَرِيقَ بَلْعَامَ بْنِ بَصُورَ الَّذِي أَحَبَّ أُجْرَةَ الإِثْمِ.
16. وَلَكِنَّهُ حَصَلَ عَلَى تَوْبِيخِ تَعَدِّيهِ، إِذْ مَنَعَ حَمَاقَةَ النَّبِيِّ حِمَارٌ أَعْجَمُ نَاطِقاً بِصَوْتِ إِنْسَانٍ.
17. هَؤُلاَءِ هُمْ آبَارٌ بِلاَ مَاءٍ، غُيُومٌ يَسُوقُهَا النَّوْءُ. الَّذِينَ قَدْ حُفِظَ لَهُمْ قَتَامُ الظَّلاَمِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.
18. لأَنَّهُمْ إِذْ يَنْطِقُونَ بِعَظَائِمِ الْبُطْلِ، يَخْدَعُونَ بِشَهَوَاتِ الْجَسَدِ فِي الدَّعَارَةِ مَنْ هَرَبَ قَلِيلاً مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَسِيرُونَ فِي الضَّلاَلِ،
19. وَاعِدِينَ إِيَّاهُمْ بِالْحُرِّيَّةِ، وَهُمْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ عَبِيدُ الْفَسَادِ. لأَنَّ مَا انْغَلَبَ مِنْهُ أَحَدٌ فَهُوَ لَهُ مُسْتَعْبَدٌ أَيْضاً!] انتهى الاقتباس
-------
كم هم متحمسون جدا جدا 
مخلصون جدا جدا 
واهمون جدا جدا 
ياربي فى هذا اليوم [ الجمعة العظيمة 2013]استودعهم كلهم بين يديك طالبا منك انت  وانت القادر 
ان  تفتح فى البحر طريقا  وفى المياة القوية مسلكاً
انت اعطيتنا السلطان ان نزيح الجبل  فينتقل  وينطرح فى اعماق البحور 
ياربي اطلب منك ان تعمل فى ضمائرهم المسمومة المخدرة 
وعقولهم المحقونة 
يا ربي يسوع الفادى المخلص 
من اجل جراحاتك اشفيهم وانقذهم من النار المعدة لابليس وملائكته 
باسم الرب يسوع اوجه صلاتى  .. وانتظر 
آمين


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 مايو 2013)

حبيبي   الغالى العزيز  على روحى وقلبي 
تحت أقدام صليبك  اسجد وأجثو
 أحمل تحت الصليب فى قلبي  كل  كل  كل  إخواتى المسلمين والمسلمات 
أطلب من أجل أن تفتح بصائرهم وقلوبهم وارواحهم التى سممها   شخص   
قيل  فيه  فى الرسالة 2بط2 [1. وَلَكِنْ كَانَ أَيْضاً فِي الشَّعْبِ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ، كَمَا سَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ أَيْضاً مُعَلِّمُونَ كَذَبَةٌ، الَّذِينَ يَدُسُّونَ بِدَعَ هَلاَكٍ. وَإِذْ هُمْ يُنْكِرُونَ الرَّبَّ الَّذِي اشْتَرَاهُمْ، يَجْلِبُونَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ هَلاَكاً سَرِيعاً.
2. وَسَيَتْبَعُ كَثِيرُونَ تَهْلُكَاتِهِمْ. الَّذِينَ بِسَبَبِهِمْ يُجَدَّفُ عَلَى طَرِيقِ الْحَقِّ.
3. وَهُمْ فِي الطَّمَعِ يَتَّجِرُونَ بِكُمْ بِأَقْوَالٍ مُصَنَّعَةٍ، الَّذِينَ دَيْنُونَتُهُمْ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ لاَ تَتَوَانَى وَهَلاَكُهُمْ لاَ يَنْعَسُ.
4. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ اللَّهُ لَمْ يُشْفِقْ عَلَى مَلاَئِكَةٍ قَدْ أَخْطَأُوا، بَلْ فِي سَلاَسِلِ الظَّلاَمِ طَرَحَهُمْ فِي جَهَنَّمَ، وَسَلَّمَهُمْ مَحْرُوسِينَ لِلْقَضَاءِ،
5. وَلَمْ يُشْفِقْ عَلَى الْعَالَمِ الْقَدِيمِ، بَلْ إِنَّمَا حَفِظَ نُوحاً ثَامِناً كَارِزاً لِلْبِرِّ إِذْ جَلَبَ طُوفَاناً عَلَى عَالَمِ الْفُجَّارِ.
6. وَإِذْ رَمَّدَ مَدِينَتَيْ سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ حَكَمَ عَلَيْهِمَا بِالاِنْقِلاَبِ، وَاضِعاً عِبْرَةً لِلْعَتِيدِينَ أَنْ يَفْجُرُوا،
7. وَأَنْقَذَ لُوطاً الْبَارَّ مَغْلُوباً مِنْ سِيرَةِ الأَرْدِيَاءِ فِي الدَّعَارَةِ.
8. إِذْ كَانَ الْبَارُّ بِالنَّظَرِ وَالسَّمْعِ وَهُوَ سَاكِنٌ بَيْنَهُمْ يُعَذِّبُ يَوْماً فَيَوْماً نَفْسَهُ الْبَارَّةَ بِالأَفْعَالِ الأَثِيمَةِ.
9. يَعْلَمُ الرَّبُّ أَنْ يُنْقِذَ الأَتْقِيَاءَ مِنَ التَّجْرِبَةِ وَيَحْفَظَ الأَثَمَةَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الدِّينِ مُعَاقَبِينَ،
10. وَلاَ سِيَّمَا الَّذِينَ يَذْهَبُونَ وَرَاءَ الْجَسَدِ فِي شَهْوَةِ النَّجَاسَةِ، وَيَسْتَهِينُونَ بِالسِّيَادَةِ. جَسُورُونَ، مُعْجِبُونَ بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ، لاَ يَرْتَعِبُونَ أَنْ يَفْتَرُوا عَلَى ذَوِي الأَمْجَادِ
11. حَيْثُ مَلاَئِكَةٌ، وَهُمْ أَعْظَمُ قُوَّةً وَقُدْرَةً - لاَ يُقَدِّمُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ لَدَى الرَّبِّ حُكْمَ افْتِرَاءٍ.
12. أَمَّا هَؤُلاَءِ فَكَحَيَوَانَاتٍ غَيْرِ نَاطِقَةٍ، طَبِيعِيَّةٍ، مَوْلُودَةٍ لِلصَّيْدِ وَالْهَلاَكِ، يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى مَا يَجْهَلُونَ، فَسَيَهْلِكُونَ فِي فَسَادِهِمْ
13. آخِذِينَ أُجْرَةَ الإِثْمِ. الَّذِينَ يَحْسِبُونَ تَنَعُّمَ يَوْمٍ لَذَّةً. أَدْنَاسٌ وَعُيُوبٌ، يَتَنَعَّمُونَ فِي غُرُورِهِمْ صَانِعِينَ وَلاَئِمَ مَعَكُمْ.
14. لَهُمْ عُيُونٌ مَمْلُوَّةٌ فِسْقاً لاَ تَكُفُّ عَنِ الْخَطِيَّةِ، خَادِعُونَ النُّفُوسَ غَيْرَ الثَّابِتَةِ. لَهُمْ قَلْبٌ مُتَدَرِّبٌ فِي الطَّمَعِ. أَوْلاَدُ اللَّعْنَةِ.
15. قَدْ تَرَكُوا الطَّرِيقَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ، فَضَلُّوا تَابِعِينَ طَرِيقَ بَلْعَامَ بْنِ بَصُورَ الَّذِي أَحَبَّ أُجْرَةَ الإِثْمِ.
16. وَلَكِنَّهُ حَصَلَ عَلَى تَوْبِيخِ تَعَدِّيهِ، إِذْ مَنَعَ حَمَاقَةَ النَّبِيِّ حِمَارٌ أَعْجَمُ نَاطِقاً بِصَوْتِ إِنْسَانٍ.
17. هَؤُلاَءِ هُمْ آبَارٌ بِلاَ مَاءٍ، غُيُومٌ يَسُوقُهَا النَّوْءُ. الَّذِينَ قَدْ حُفِظَ لَهُمْ قَتَامُ الظَّلاَمِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.
18. لأَنَّهُمْ إِذْ يَنْطِقُونَ بِعَظَائِمِ الْبُطْلِ، يَخْدَعُونَ بِشَهَوَاتِ الْجَسَدِ فِي الدَّعَارَةِ مَنْ هَرَبَ قَلِيلاً مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَسِيرُونَ فِي الضَّلاَلِ،
19. وَاعِدِينَ إِيَّاهُمْ بِالْحُرِّيَّةِ، وَهُمْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ عَبِيدُ الْفَسَادِ. لأَنَّ مَا انْغَلَبَ مِنْهُ أَحَدٌ فَهُوَ لَهُ مُسْتَعْبَدٌ أَيْضاً!] انتهى الاقتباس
-------
كم هم متحمسون جدا جدا 
مخلصون جدا جدا 
واهمون جدا جدا 
ياربي فى هذا اليوم [ الجمعة العظيمة 2013]استودعهم كلهم بين يديك طالبا منك انت  وانت القادر 
ان  تفتح فى البحر طريقا  وفى المياة القوية مسلكاً
انت اعطيتنا السلطان ان نزيح الجبل  فينتقل  وينطرح فى اعماق البحور 
ياربي اطلب منك ان تعمل فى ضمائرهم المسمومة المخدرة 
وعقولهم المحقونة 
يا ربي يسوع الفادى المخلص 
من اجل جراحاتك اشفيهم وانقذهم من النار المعدة لابليس وملائكته 
باسم الرب يسوع اوجه صلاتى  .. وانتظر 
آمين


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 مايو 2013)

*اذكرنى يارب متى جئت فى ملكوتك 
اذكرنى يا قدوس متى جئت فى ملكوتك 
اذكرنى يا سيد متى جئت فى ملكوتك 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مايو 2013)

*ليس لدى الفاظ اقولها ...... فقواميس اللغات عاجزة ....... اعطى أن أحبك بقدر ما أحببتنى ..... ممكن ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2013)

*مفيش احن منك 
بحبك يا يسوووووووع​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 مايو 2013)

*آمين. أنت قمت من الأموات.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مايو 2013)

يارب انا فرحان خالص علشان خلتنى احضر اسبوع الآلام واخد بركة ليلة ابو غلامسيس 
يارب متحرمنيش من حلاوة العشرة معاك ومع كنيستك

يارب شكرا على كل حاجة حلوة وحتى اللى فى عينى مُر فهو حلو منك اكيد


----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (7 مايو 2013)

فهمني فأحيا​


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (9 مايو 2013)

*محتاج ليك يا إلهــــــي ومخلصـــــــي كن إلى جانبي دائماً*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2013)

*ان كان الامر امامى كالجبل وقوته فوق احتمالى هو أمامك مجرد  فتات يا يسوع
أقمنى من عثرتى وحول ضعفى لقوه 
اجذبنى اليك واحمينى وأتمم مشيئتك فانا لا اريد سواها
أعطينى يا الهى صبر وسلام وقوة احتمال ولا تصرف وجهك عنى فانا أحتاجك بشده ..امين*


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 مايو 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2013)

*بشكرك يا رب على كل شىء​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مايو 2013)

*



أشتاق إليك ........​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 مايو 2013)




----------



## WooDyy (10 مايو 2013)

حقك عليا


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2013)




----------



## bob (11 مايو 2013)

*you know what i pray for 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2013)

*اسمع صلاتى​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 مايو 2013)

فــرح قلـــوبهــم ​


----------



## روزي86 (12 مايو 2013)

بحبك يا يسوع​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مايو 2013)

عارف يا رب الى بيا-- اعنى--- واشكرك يا رب على كل عطاياك


----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (13 مايو 2013)

*هبني نعمتُك يا رب المجد
كي ما أكون دوماً مُستعد
*


----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (13 مايو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (13 مايو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (14 مايو 2013)

*هبنا قوة و نعمة يا سيدي*
*كي ما نضعك نصب عيوننا*
*و نتمسك بكتابك المُقدس بين أيدينا*
*كي ما ندوس علي شهوات العالم بأقدامنا*
*حينها نفوز بحلاوة العيش بحضنك يا مُخلصنا الصالح*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2013)

يا رب-- قودنى إنت يا رب-- وجهنى إنت يا رب-- انا مشعرفا اعمل حاجه منغيرك يا ابى...


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 مايو 2013)

*,.*

مفيش أجمل من سلآم آلإكتفآء بيكـ  :new8:





*.،*​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 مايو 2013)

+ربي ان تعلم ما اتمناه و ما احتاجه
لذا اطلب منك ان تحققه لي
اؤمن يا سيدي انك ستلبي احتياجات ابنتك +


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 مايو 2013)

يارب 
لو موافق ماشي لو لا عطله 
​


----------



## AdmanTios (15 مايو 2013)

*بين يديك الكريمة رغباتي

فأنت رجائي الوحيد
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (16 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2013)

لتكن ارادتك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 مايو 2013)

ياااااااااااااااارب ........​


----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (19 مايو 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مايو 2013)

فلتكن مشيئتك يا رب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 مايو 2013)

اقف جنبى انا محتاجة ليك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مايو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (20 مايو 2013)

*



*

*ختم للقلب ......... نوراً للعيون*

*نغماً بأعذب الألحان للأذن*

*لذةً مُشتهاة للفم و طيب مُعطر نستنشقُه*

*عُكازاً لليد نتكئ دوماً ..... فها نحن بين*

*يداك الكريمة و كحسب مشيتُك صيرنا*

*كما ينبغي ........ لأننا ندعوك بداله البنين القوية*

*صارخين قائلين ......... قدوس ,, قدوس ,, قدوس*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مايو 2013)

*اسندنى وقوينى واحمينى 
محتاجالك يا يسوع​*


----------



## soso a (20 مايو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اسندنى وقوينى واحمينى
> محتاجالك يا يسوع​*



امين يا يسوع اسندنا واحمينا


----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2013)

لتكن مشيئتك يارب +​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 مايو 2013)

*ودا كان الانذار الرابع تقريبآ 
 مرتين تمد ايدك وتنقذنى من الموت 
 وحالتين اصعب من بعض 
 اعتقد ان الحب  دا كتير عليا اوى يارب
*


----------



## AdmanTios (21 مايو 2013)

*+ إسندني فأخلص

+ أعترف لك بغني حبك الفائق

+ و عمل روحك القدوس فيا

  + و به أنعم ببرك

+ أعترف لك بخطاياي

  + فبدون نعمتك أسقط حتى في الخطية

+ أحتقر نفسي الضعيفة للغاية

  + و أشعر بضعف إرادتي...

  + من يهبني قوة الإرادة إلا أنت

  + من يقدس حواسي و مشاعري غيرك

+ من يحملني إلى سماواتك إلا روحك القدوس

آمين ................ و حق .................. و عادل*​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 مايو 2013)

*صباح الخير يا بابا يسووووووووع*​


----------



## tamav maria (21 مايو 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (22 مايو 2013)

*ااقف معاها يارب وساعدهااااااااا*​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (22 مايو 2013)

*اللهم ارحمني أنا الخاطي​*


----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2013)

أاااااه. يا رب


----------



## AdmanTios (23 مايو 2013)

*يا من وطئت قدميك الطاهرتين
أورشاليم و باركتها كملك منتصر

أدعوك راجياً أن تدخل قلبي
لتُنير دربي بنور بهائك العظيم
*


----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 مايو 2013)

ياااااااارب عديها علي خيييييير ​


----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2013)

*ماليش غيرك​*


----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2013)

*وانت معايا .. بارمى العالم كله ورايا .. وافضل ابص عليك جوايا .. واشتاق انى القاك فى حكاية .. وباشوف حبك مالى الكون .. مالى حياتى .. ماله نهاية .. وانت معايا ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2013)

*خبئنى فيك ...... فإنى بحاجة لدفئك *


----------



## johna&jesus (25 مايو 2013)

*واثق فيك  اكتر من نفسى
*​


----------



## mody22 (25 مايو 2013)

*ربى ومخلصى انا بحبك قوى قوى وانا مطمن انك قائد السفينة ومهما هاجت الريح انا واثق انك تبكمها*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مايو 2013)

اشكرك يا رب انك ساندنى


----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2013)

نوّر دربي يا ربي ... وبالحب املأ قلبي...بحكمتك ارشدني​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 مايو 2013)

*مد ايدك *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 مايو 2013)

بشكرك ياحبيبي ^_^
​


----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مايو 2013)

مدشدشه يا رب---- ادينى قوه


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (28 مايو 2013)

*شكرا ليك يا رب*


----------



## AdmanTios (28 مايو 2013)

*أدخل ديارك يا رب المجد
و أسُبح مجداً لأسم العظيم
و أسجد في الموضع الذي
إستقرت فيه قدماك الطاهرتين
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

*شكرا ياحبيبى اوى*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مايو 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (28 مايو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 مايو 2013)

بشكرك يابابا يسوع ^_^​


----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مايو 2013)

انا واثق كل ما بكلمك بتسمعنى وبتعزينى ....... معلش استحملنى ياربى يسوع


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 مايو 2013)

عارف إنك بتصنع مني تاريخ جديد وحاجه جديده يمكن حاجات كتير ما بقتش فاهمها مش عارف حكمتك فيها وحاجات بتحصل ف أوقات غريبه ورغم كل الظروف الصعبه والماضي اللي سايب مشاعر كتير سلبيه , رغم دا كله مش هاممني عشان حاج واحده بس يارب إني واثـــــق فـــ صـــــلاحــــــــك​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2013)

صباح الخير يا بابا يسوع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 مايو 2013)

يا رب---بتقول حبوا اعدائكم-- باركوا لعنيكم-- صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئن إليكم و يطردونكم--
و انا فعلا احب..و بحاول  التمس العظرو اقول نقص إتضاع منى.
 لكنى يا رب بتعب و بضعف-- اعن ضعف إمانى-- اعن ضعفى يا رب-- إملائنى بقوتك يا رب-- كثير اشعر إن إمانى مثل ورقه الشجره الجافه-- لو ضغط عليها شخص تتحول إلى تراب و تطير فى الهواء و تنتهى---
 إجعلنى ورقه خضراء ناصعه قويه--- بيك يا رب


----------



## AdmanTios (29 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (30 مايو 2013)

*عندما نحتاج لإصلاح أي شئ
فإننا نبذل أقصي ما وسعنا كي
ما نتوصل إلي أفضل الماهرين البارعين

لكن حينما يتعلق الموضوع بالنفس و القلب
فإننا نلتجئ ببساطة إلي أفضل أعظم طبيب
شافي أمهر البارعيين ... لذا نضع نفوسنا بين يداك الكريمة يا إلهي
*


----------



## AdmanTios (2 يونيو 2013)

*يا من وهبتنا خلاصاً بإكليل الشوك
قيد أفكارنا الرديئة بأشواك إكليلك المُقدس
و هبنا أفكار نقية خالية من كل دنس ... آمين
*


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2013)

بحبك اووووووووووووووي


----------



## white.angel (2 يونيو 2013)

*صدقاً .... لقد فكرت كثيراً فى امر ... الملكوت ... كيف يكون وماذا يشبه *!!
*ولكنى بلا أسف فشلت ... *

*نعم بلا اسف ... فامر الملكوت وكيفيته ... لا تشغلنى كثيراً لانى اثق فى زوقك واختياراتك .... 
واكتفى بالملكوت الذى داخلى والذى ادرك جيداً كل تفاصيله .. 

فهو المكان حيث حضنك هو المآوى الخاص بى ... 
ورائحتك هى العطر الذى يحويه ... 
وصوتك هو الاغنيه الوحيده ... التى اسمعها به ...*

*قد يكون هذا هو الملكوت او لا ...
ولكنى اكتفى به وبشده *​


----------



## Samir poet (2 يونيو 2013)

*اعنى ضعف ايمانى
*


----------



## AdmanTios (3 يونيو 2013)

*نَصِيبِي  هُوَ الرَّبُّ، قَالَتْ نَفْسِي، مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ  أَرْجُوهُ.

أدعوك إلهي لأنك دوماً موجود .............. آمـيــــن
*


----------



## soso a (3 يونيو 2013)

عندك وحدك يا يسوع، كلامُ الحياة الأبدية​


----------



## zezza (3 يونيو 2013)

انا زودها اعن ضعفى ارجوك 
امين


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يونيو 2013)

*شكرا يا يسوعى ....... معقوله انك حتى فى تلك الامور تتدخل ..... مش عارف اقولك ايه .... اد ايه انت حلو .....*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 يونيو 2013)




----------



## AdmanTios (4 يونيو 2013)

*تلاميذك يا يسوع مع أنهم أشخاص عاديون بقصور و ضعفات الإنسان،
لكن قد نالوا قوة من الروح القدس ليغيروا  العالم من حولهم ......

هبنا أن يكون الروح القدس ساكن بداخلنا و ليس مجرد ضيف عندنا
*


----------



## mera22 (4 يونيو 2013)

*شكرا علي كل حاجه حصلتلي شكرا اني لسه بشوفك يارب​*


----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2013)

*ان شئت فلترحمنى ..!!​*


----------



## sparrow (5 يونيو 2013)

يارب يسوع


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يونيو 2013)

يااااااااااااااارب .......​


----------



## AdmanTios (6 يونيو 2013)

*مُرني أن آتي إليك*

*مُرني أن آتي إليك رغم ذا الليل الرهيب *
*مُرني أن آتي إليك مؤمناً آيا حبيب *

*مُرني أن آتي إليك** هبني راحة لديك *
*فيك نفسي تستريح راحتي بين يديك *

*مُرني أن آتي إليك رغم ثقل جسدي *
*مُرني أن آتي إليك فوق ماء مزبد *

*و إحملني سيدي أنت تحمل الفلك *
*و إهدني يا منجدي لحماك أنا لك *

*أن تكل اعيني عينك دوما تصون *
*أن تخني أرجلي قلبك ليس يخون*​


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2013)

عجبني قوي البوستر ده




​


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يونيو 2013)

ياارب عديها علي خيير ​


----------



## V mary (6 يونيو 2013)

*يارب فلتكن ارادتك لا أر أداتي 
ولتكن مشيئتك لا مشيئتي​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يونيو 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (6 يونيو 2013)

يا يسوع مش هطلب لنفسي
لكن هطلب لاختى الغالية عليا
خد بالك منها يا رب و احفظها من فخاخ ابليس
هى محتاجالك اوى يا يسوع ارجوك الحقها و نجيها و ما تسيبهاش
ارجوك يا يسوع ارجوك
رجاء من عبدتك الضعيفة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## mera22 (9 يونيو 2013)

*انت ليه بتعمل معايا كده يارب وانت عارف اني مستهلش؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## AdmanTios (9 يونيو 2013)

*أبتي ......... بين يديك أضع ذاتي
لتتصرف كما تشاء ... كحسب مشيتُك
أنت يا رب ..... شاكراً بكل حين .... مُستعد
دوماً .... راضياً بكل قسمة ... ليس لدي رغبة
سوي أن تُكمل إرادتُك و مشيئتُك في ضعفي
و في جميع صنعة يديك الكريمتين ..... آمين
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يونيو 2013)

ياااااااااارب أتصرف أنت ....​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2013)

*ماليش غيرك​*


----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2013)

يااايسوع ساعدني محتاجه لك دائماً ... 

​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يونيو 2013)

يارب انت عارف 
ارجوووووك .......
​


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2013)

*أُذكُرني يا يسوع إِذا ما جئتَ في مَلَكوتِك*​


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2013)

*هلم ايها الروح القدس 
واملأ قلوب مؤمنيك
وأضرم فيها نار محبتك*​


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2013)

إني مديون لكَ يا سيدي لأجل الإهانات التي بـها افتديتني أكثر مما أنا مديون لقدرتك التي بـها خلقتني ( القديس امبروسيوس )


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 يونيو 2013)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا ^_^


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2013)

ادينى قوه


----------



## mera22 (11 يونيو 2013)

*متسبنييييييش اغرق​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يونيو 2013)

مش عارف الدنيا ماشية ازاى بس انا واثق ياربى انك مش هتسيبنى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يونيو 2013)

ليا رجاء وأمل ان تخلص الموضوع دا أرجوك حله يارب ​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (12 يونيو 2013)

هقولك نفس الكلمة االى ابليس بيقولهالى  مفيش فايدة


----------



## AdmanTios (12 يونيو 2013)

*أبتي ....... هبني روحاً مُرحباً بالآلام التى تسمح
بها مشيئتُك، كي ما أُسُر بالضعفات. لإنها رصيد حُبى لك .
هى سندى في ضعفي .​*​*
آلامى هى مجد لى ، مادمت تحملها معى .
خلالها بالآلم التى تفتح لى باباً فى السماء،
خلالها أتمتع بشركة آلامك،
و أختبر قوة صليبك، و أنعم بمجد قيامتك .​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يونيو 2013)

بشكرك ياااااارب 
عمري مامديت ايديا ليك ورجعت فاضيه
شكرا لان الموضوع اتحل وشكرا لحنيه قلبك عليا ^_^
​


----------



## soso a (13 يونيو 2013)

يا رب أفتح فمي، لأبارك اسمك القدوس، وطهر قلبي من كل طيشٍ مُضر. أنر عقلي، وأضرم قلبي بنار محبتك.​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يونيو 2013)

*فلتكن مشيئتك​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يونيو 2013)

اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يونيو 2013)

محتجالك يا رب-- فهمنى حكمتك-- فهمنى يا رب-- ليه بتطول فى حيات ناس و تقصر فى غيرهم--
 اوقات الطول بيبقى كتير اوى-- خصوصا لما الشخص يبقى تعبان-- عارفا الناس كلها بتتمنى إن اقرب الناس ليها تطول فى عمرهم اوى-- بس يا رب لما اشوفهم بيتعزبوا اوى و الى معاهم بيتعزبوا معاهم و فى شبه إنهيار--ببقى مش عارفا اطلب منك ايه يا رب---
 هل اطلب منك تريحهم و لا تطول عمرهم-- لم اعد احتمل ان اسمع صراخ ألمهم و لا اقدر ان افعل شىء-- لم اعد احتمل ان اسمع تعب من حولهم و انا فعلا اعطيهم حق هذا التعب--
فيا يا رب جبال-- اجى اكلمها القيها  مليانه اكثر منى بل كانت تكاد ان تموت فى حادث من كثره تعبها--
 و انا هتى بظروفى مش عارفا اساعد--
 عزابى  انى شايفا الم غيرى و مش عارفا اساعد---
 ساعدنى يا رب اساعد-- انا تعبانه
 مبقتش عارفا اظبت امورى يا رب-- مشعارفا اعمل إيه فى اى شىء-- لك كل شىء-- تصرف انت يا رب


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2013)

كل لماابص عليك انسي كل هموم الدنيا ^_^​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يونيو 2013)

انا بحبك خالص يارب سواء عرفت كنت مبسوط او لأ


----------



## انت شبعي (14 يونيو 2013)

امسك ايدى يا رب و خد بالك منى و من كل اخواتى و اصحابى الحلوين هنا ع المنتدى و برة المنتدى


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يونيو 2013)

*مهما ضعفى امتلكنى وأتسرب فيا اليأس… انت في عينيك شايفني ابنك جبار البأس*
​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (15 يونيو 2013)

عرفني الطريق الذي اسلك فيه


----------



## mera22 (15 يونيو 2013)

*قويني اني اكون وياك​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يونيو 2013)

أرجووووك يااارب ....​


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 يونيو 2013)

*,.*

وفى بورصة حبكـ ..* لن أخسر* أبداً 




*.،*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يونيو 2013)

*باشكر عملك فيا .....​*


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يونيو 2013)

*صاحبى بيسائلنى بتحب ربنا
 ايو يا عم بحبه 
 هو  بتكلمه 
 لا
 بتسمعه 
 برضو لا
 طيب فى طريقة بتتقابلو بيها
 تصدق لا 
 طيب تعرف ايه عنه 
 عادى 
 طيب بتحكيله 
 مجربتش 
 طيب لما بتوعده بتنفذ  
 حسب الظروف اصلى مشغول
 طيب انت مشغول عليه على طول
 لا استنى مش علطول بس فاغلبيه الاوقات
 طيب تفتكر ان لو فى ميعاد بينك وبين بنت مش هتصحى بدرى
 اكيد طبعآ  انت بتتكلم فايه 
 امال ليه مش بتروح القداس 
 فوق بقى 
 واتعلم تحب بجد 
 روحله احكيله هو الوحيد اللى يقدر يكون معاك دايمآ 
 هو  مش هيسيبك حتى لو ابوك وامك سابوك 
 حب ربنا بجد يا ....
 johna
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)

☼ اسندني وخفف اوجاعي
ده الريح بيقطع في شراعي ☼


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يونيو 2013)

*هههههههههههههه *
*بجد  انا مستغرب من نفسى *
*مش عارف انت ايه ترتيبك*​


----------



## AdmanTios (16 يونيو 2013)

*أبتي ........ إن كانت ذنوبي
و خطاياي ستبعدني عنك !!

هبني قوة فأعود ... تغفر لي
و تُقويني فأقترب منك سيدي
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يونيو 2013)

أشكرك رغم خطاياى سمعتنى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يونيو 2013)

اتصرف إنت يا رب فيا .. شيل الغشاوة من عينيا​


----------



## mera22 (16 يونيو 2013)

*قربني دااااااااايما ليك يا يسوع​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يونيو 2013)

اعنى يا رب


----------



## mary naeem (17 يونيو 2013)

يا يسوع انا جايلك وانا عارف ان انا غلطان
ومليش عين اقدر اتكلم انا جاي خجلان+​


----------



## sparrow (17 يونيو 2013)

يارب ....


----------



## candy shop (17 يونيو 2013)

يارب بحبك اوى 
احفظ بلادنا يارب 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 يونيو 2013)

يارب انا مش عارفه القيها منين 
ارجوك اتصرف هنا وهناك ارجوك
انا تعبانه ومش عارفه اعمل ايه 
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يونيو 2013)

ساعدنى يارب


----------



## soso a (17 يونيو 2013)

​


candy shop قال:


> يارب بحبك اوى
> احفظ بلادنا يارب
> 
> ​




Amen
==== ​


----------



## تعيسة (18 يونيو 2013)

مليش غيرك يا ربي كل الاوقات انت معايا انا بحبك


----------



## توووته (18 يونيو 2013)

اشكرك يارب لانك اعنتني باختيار مصيري وهو قرار الطلاق من زوجي لاكثر من سبب اهمها تعذر  العشره واستحالتها الان انا مرتاحه لاني اخترت الطريق الصحيح ارجوكم صلو لاجلي


----------



## soso a (18 يونيو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> وفى بورصة حبكـ ..* لن أخسر* أبداً
> 
> ...




فعلا فى بورصه حبك لن نخسر ابداااااااااا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 يونيو 2013)

بشكرك اوووي يارب ​


----------



## AdmanTios (20 يونيو 2013)

*



*
*يا إله الجنود، إطلع من السماء*
*و أنظر و تعهد هذه  الكرمة،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يونيو 2013)

*,.*


*"* إن كنت لا أستطيع أن أمنع طيور الأسى و اليأس أن تحلق فوق رأسي ، فأنا أستطيع أن أمنعها أن تبني لها أعشاشآ فوق رأسي . *" *

 لـ مثلث آلرحمآت آلقديس آلبآبآ شنودهـ آلثآلث



>>* بمعونتكـ* <<





*.،*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2013)

*احمينى من فكرى, من كبريائى, من الذات, من الكرامة, من الأدانة, من نسيانى إنى مجرد تراب, سأزول ذات يوم ..... *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يونيو 2013)

يااااااااااااااااارب ........​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يونيو 2013)

كُــل مُـحـاولاتِــي فِـي وصـفِ شُعـوريِ وَأنـتْ بـــ جَـانـبـيٍ
 جـاءت بِـــ الفَشل !! 
 لِأن الشُعــور بكَـ / مُختلفْ .. مُختلفْ جــداً ياربي ^_^





​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

*بحبك اوى يارب*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يونيو 2013)

_*كون مع بنتك يارب ودبرلها الصالح *_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يونيو 2013)

حاولت ومش قادر .. إتصرف إنت​


----------



## توووته (21 يونيو 2013)

يارب انا في انتظارك


----------



## soul & life (21 يونيو 2013)

حبك شىء احترنا فيه
زى الهوا دايما بنلاقيه ..  شمس تدفى ليل  الباردنين
نور ينور عتمة الحياة .. اصله جاى من اعظم اله 
مية حلوة تروى العطشانين
سألت نفسى مين حبنى .. حاسس بحضنه بيضمنى 
مين اللى عنده قلب طيب ..  دايما قريب بيحسنى
حبك شى احترنا فيه


----------



## mera22 (21 يونيو 2013)

*رجعااااااك من تاني 
وصدقني المره دي بجد​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 يونيو 2013)

يااااااااااارب يتحقق ياااااارب ^_^


----------



## kawasaki (21 يونيو 2013)

*اسمع مني يارب*
*انصت الي طلبتي *
*نقي قلبي *
*المسني *
*عرفني طريقك *
*لا تجعلني احتاج احد سواك *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

_ساعدنى بقى يارب انا تعبت_


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يونيو 2013)

مشتـــاق ليـــــكـ​


----------



## مصطفى عادل (21 يونيو 2013)

يا رب اشفي امي المريضة


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2013)

مصطفى عادل قال:


> يا رب اشفي امي المريضة


آمين يارب اشفى والدة الاخ مصطفى


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2013)

يارب انا تايه ارشدنى فانا احتاج اليك


----------



## kawasaki (21 يونيو 2013)

*نصلي من اجل والدتك اخي مصطفي*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يونيو 2013)

عطشت إليكـ نفسي يا رب​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 يونيو 2013)

نور عنيا بحبببببك ^_^






​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2013)

شكرا يايسوع لوجودك الدائم معي 
ورعايتك لي في كل حين​


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يونيو 2013)

يارب عدى اليومين اللى جايين على خير


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يونيو 2013)

*فلتكن مشيئتك​*


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2013)

بالدموع يارب كلمتك .. بالدموع يارب انا عهدتك
يامن قبلت الموت من اجلى .. هاعيناى خذها وكذا قلبى  .. يا يسوع انا عهدتك
عيناى بالدموع قد امتلئت .. نفسى من الاوجاع قد انسكبت  .. يا يسوع انا عهدتك
بالخطية يارب سلمتك  .. بالخطية يارب انا عاملتك   يا يسوع انا عهدتك


----------



## kawasaki (22 يونيو 2013)

*ارحمني يارب يسوع ان عبدك الخاطئ*​


----------



## sparrow (22 يونيو 2013)

اتمجد يارب في حياه كل ولادك وبناتك


----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2013)

يا رب محتاجتك  
 ساعدني​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يونيو 2013)

*ارحمنى​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2013)




----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يونيو 2013)

*,.*

متعبة يآ إلهى , إشتقت لإن أعود طفلتكـ آلمدللة ....





*.،*


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2013)

الهى 

انا مثل طفل العب الاستغمايه منتظرا ان يجدنى واحد ويدعونى باسمى ويقول لى امسكتك وقد فعلت ذلك يارب وجدتنى مختبئا فى احقر واردا الاماكن وراء الضغائن القديمه تحت الاطنان والاحباطات متورطا فى ذنوبى مختنقا بالتهدات الداخليه وجدتنى وهمست باسمى وقلت لى امسكتك وانا اؤمن من انك تعنى ذلك والان ربما تخرج الدموع الصامته من عينى وتبلل خدودى وبما منذ الان فصاعدا لا اضطر ان العب هذه اللعبه فيما بعد 
​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2013)

اعرف انك تراني يا رب ....
وتسمعني وتعرف كل ما في قلبي.... 
وترافقني وتحميني...فشكرا" لك​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (23 يونيو 2013)

_*كن معى ومع كل ولادك *_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

بحبك اوى اوى اوى


----------



## توووته (23 يونيو 2013)

يارب كن لي معين


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 يونيو 2013)

اشكرررررررررررررك ياااااااارب


----------



## soul & life (23 يونيو 2013)

*كثيرون هم الذين يضطهدوننى ويحزوننى وعن شهاداتك لم اجنح*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يونيو 2013)

كن معي يااارب ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2013)

تيب فهمنى او شجعنى فى طريقى لان انا مش عندى رجاء اطلاقا


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2013)

انت تعلم ما فيا يا الهى 

انتظر ردك 

وانا على يقين وثقه انك تختار الافضل لنا فى كل اموووووووورى 

لانى سلمت لك حياااااتى باكملها لكى تصوغها وتشكلها كمان تريد 

فانا كالخزف بين يديك 

فهل الخزف يطلب شكلا محدد من الفخارى ؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 يونيو 2013)

ربي لست اعلم ما تحمله الايام لي
لكن يا سيدي الحبيب يكفيني شيئا واحدا 
ثقتي انك معي 
انك معي 
انك معي


----------



## توووته (24 يونيو 2013)

ربي انت موجود حقا


----------



## sparrow (24 يونيو 2013)

امنحنا سلامك يا ملك السلام


----------



## kawasaki (24 يونيو 2013)

*ارحمني يارب يسوع انا الخاطئ*
*ابعد عني كل شر*
*كل رقيه*
*كل سحر*
*كل مرض *
*كل عمل شيطاني يصدر*
*ابعده عني يارب وعن اخواتي في المنتدي *
*وعن سائر شعبك*​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## AdmanTios (25 يونيو 2013)

*أيها الملك السماوي ........ روح الحق الحاضر بكل زمان و مكان
و المالئ الكل من كنز الصالحات ....... نسألك أن تسكن فينا
و تُخلصنا من كل دنس و خطيئة رديئة ... و أن تُخلص نفوسنا

يا ملكنا الصالح ضابط الكل ............. آمين ..... شعبك يترجاك
*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يونيو 2013)

تسبيحك يعلى ويعلى لفوق 
الحان الحمد هتملى الكون 
ترنيم الشكر معاك هيدوم 
ملكك لحياتنا اكيد مضمون


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 يونيو 2013)

ربى -- انت خالقى و تعرف  نقاط ضعفى--
 قوينى يا رب بيك و اقفل يا رب ابواب ضعفى الى بيستخدمها الشرير فى الدخول لى--
قوينى يا رب بيك و رتب انت يا رب حياتى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يونيو 2013)

ياااااااااااارب ....​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يونيو 2013)

*ماليش غيرك يحمينى ويبدد خوفى​*


----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 يونيو 2013)

اشكرك ياحبيبي علي كل حال ​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2013)

احمينا يارب​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يونيو 2013)

*,.*

إحمى مصر يآ إلهى ... سآعدهآ تعدى آلمحنة بسلآم 



*
.،*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يونيو 2013)

يا رب اتصرف انت


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يونيو 2013)

يا رب صدقنى مبقتش فاهما إيه الصح من الغلط -- انا انسانه كويسه و لا انسانه وحشه-- مبقتش عارفا اقيم نفسى--
 يا رب اجعلنى  انسانه يليق ان يطلق عليها إبنه لك...


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 يونيو 2013)

مد اديك يا يسوع و بارك بلادك


----------



## AdmanTios (27 يونيو 2013)

*أخجل من محبتك المُتناهية يا سيدي
رغم شرور ضعفي ..... تغمرني يدك الحانية
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يونيو 2013)

بشكرك ياااارب​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يونيو 2013)

يارب يسوع المسيح اتصرف ارجوك ​


----------



## Samir poet (28 يونيو 2013)

*سامحنى يارب وغير حياتى المس قلبى
غير حياتى بجدا
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يونيو 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*انزع العقائد الزائفة من العالم ..... لأننا تعبنا*


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يونيو 2013)

*,.
*
كمآ يشتآق آلإيل إلى جدآول آلميآهـ , هكذآ تشتآق نفسى إليكـ يآ آلله ....





*.،*​


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

لتكن مشيئتك يا الهى  

ورجائى  يا الهى ان تضيئها لى لاننى تائه ​


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

أعطني يا مخلصي أن أعتبر عذابك كنزي وإكليل الشوك مجدي وأوجاعك تنَعُمي ومرارتك حلاوتي ودمك حياتي ومحبتك فخري وشكري.
يا  جراح المسيح .. اجرحيني بحربة الحب الالهي 
ياموت المسيح ..اسكرني بحب  من مات من اجلي .. 
يادم المسيح  طهرني من كل خطيئه .. 
يا يسوع حبيبي، إذا رأيتني عضواً يابساً رطبني بزيت نعمتك وثبتني فيك غصناً حياً أيها الكرمة الحقيقية.


 ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## Jojowh (30 يونيو 2013)

ساعدني يا يسوع انا محتاجتلك...


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2013)

_*كن مع كل ولادك بكراااااااااااااااا*_​


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

يارب بكره يوم صعب
ارجوك 
احفظ بلادنا يارب ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يونيو 2013)

*خليك معانا يا رب بكره
مالناش غيرك​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يونيو 2013)

ياااااااااااااااااااارب ارجوك حافظ على بلدك مصر وباركها


يارب ارجوك ماتخليش في دم كفاية كدة 
و ف الاول او الاخر لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## soso a (30 يونيو 2013)

احفظ بلادنا يارب

وكل ولادك احميمهم 


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يونيو 2013)

*فلتكن مشيئتك​*


----------



## grges monir (30 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فلتكن مشيئتك​*


امين يارب
انظر الى شعبك بعين رحمتك يارب


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2013)

خلى بالك من مصر يارب


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (30 يونيو 2013)

استرها يارب 
وحافظ علي اولادك وكنيستك


----------



## soso a (30 يونيو 2013)

تدخل يا يسوع 

وحقق مشيئتك نحن نثق انها للخير ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 يونيو 2013)

ياااارب هو معاه مشكله كبيره 
علشان خاطري اقف معاه لانه تعبان
وحلها ارجوووووك يارب 

​


----------



## soso a (30 يونيو 2013)

ويارب مصر واقعه بمشكله كبير كمان 

حلها ارجووووووووك يارب 

 ​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2013)

*زى ما عديت النهاردة على خير فالقاهرة عدى اللى جاى على خير فكل حتى فمصر ياريت يارب*​


----------



## AdmanTios (1 يوليو 2013)

* أبانا الذي في الميدان.
 ليتقوي شعبك.
 لتأت حريتك.
 ليغلب حقك كما في السماء كذلك في مصر.
 حريتنا التي للأبد أعطنا اليوم.
 و قدم حق الشهداء كما نقدم نحن أيضا كل ما في مقدورنا.
 ولا تدخلنا في عنف.
 لكن نجنا من كل خائن.
 عدالة، كرامة، حرية الي الأبد.آمين

*
​


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2013)

يارب النهارده تانى يوم 
امبارح سقطوا شهداء جدد
ارجوك يا الهى احفظ بلادنا 
وابعد عنهم الاعداء لان مصر دى عظيمه اوى وكبيره اوى 
وكفايه انك باركتها  
كملها على خير يارب وابعد كل الارهابيين عنها ارجوك يا حبيبى 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يوليو 2013)

يارب عشان خاطرى انت القادر تغير كل حاجة


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

*يا رب نصرخ اليك يارب قد تعبنا الليل كله وليس لنا سواك 
واعين الكل تترجاك .. 
لا ننتظر خلاصا من بشر
 لكن انت هو هو امس واليوم والي الابد .. 
تطلع يارب الكرمة التي غرستهــا يمــينك ...

جزء من صلاه ابونا داود لمعى 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (1 يوليو 2013)

يااااااااااااااااااارب مالناش غيرك


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (1 يوليو 2013)

_شكرآ يارب  على  كل حاجة_​


----------



## oesi no (1 يوليو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## grges monir (1 يوليو 2013)

ما اعظم اعمالك يا رب
كمل يارب نهاية هذا الطريق حتى نرى النور


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

كمل يارب كمل 
===============
شايفيين يارب شعاع النور كمل قرص الشمس يضوى ويظهر فى السماء 

متسمحش لحد يحجب نور سلامك يضوى فى بلادنا 

امين يا يسوووووووع ​


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

ترتيبك يا الهى يفوق كل افكارنا وعقولنا المحدوده 

لتكن مشيئتك وترتيبك وحكمتك من الان والى الابد ​


----------



## oesi no (1 يوليو 2013)

يارب استرها 
كملها على خير يارب 
احفظ شبابك وبناتك من المسيحيين والمسلمين  يااااااااااااارب 
مش عاوزين دم 
مش عاوزين دم 
الوضع صعب 
اتدخل يارب ارجوك ​


----------



## Samir poet (1 يوليو 2013)

*خدنى يارب بجدا
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يوليو 2013)

انا واثق انك سمعتنى 

علشان انت ابويا واعظم إله

بس شيل مشاعر اليأس والاحباط من جوايا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 يوليو 2013)

يااااااااااااارب ارجوك كمل معانا للاخر 
حافظ على مصر و باركها و امحي يارب شعورنا بالخوف 
و ذي ما انت مشيت معانا و باركت شعبها و اديتله قوة كبييييييييرة 
كملها يبارك ببركتك و شيل الغمة دي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 يوليو 2013)

بشكرك يارب هانت اهو ^_^​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يوليو 2013)

يارب سهلها و هونها


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يوليو 2013)

_توبنى قبل ما تاخذنى _​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

يارب ارحمنا 
حافظ على ولادك فى كل مكان يارب ​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يوليو 2013)

يا رب لا تتركني
احفظني من الشر حتى لا يتبعني


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يوليو 2013)

يااارب--- ملناش غيرك--


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يوليو 2013)

توبنى يارب عشان خاطرى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 يوليو 2013)

مالناش غيرك وقت الضيقة بنهرب ليه 

يارب ارجووووووووووووك احنا خايفين طمنا يارب 
و حسسنا بأمانك و بارك بلادك يارب


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

* يااااارب احفظ مصر*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2013)

يارب اتمجد


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2013)

* احفظ يا رب مصر الساعات اللي فاضلة*


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يوليو 2013)

يااارب ياااارب يااااارب :ray::


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2013)

نشكرك يارب


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

نشكرك يا الهنا الحنون 

وكملها على خيررررررررر يارب ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يوليو 2013)

كملها على الخير يارب


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا يارب ^_^​


----------



## candy shop (4 يوليو 2013)

اشكرك يارب لانك رجعت مصر اللى انت باركتها 
خلصت مصر من الارهاب 
كملها على خير يارب واهدى الموجودين منهم 
دخل فى قلبهم المحبه والسلام 
​


----------



## grges monir (4 يوليو 2013)

مااعظم اعمالك يارب
لم تخذل اولادك وشيلت  الغمة
شكرررراااااااااااااااااا ليك يارب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 يوليو 2013)

اشكرك يا رب اشكرك--
 كم انت عظيم يا رب-- و لك طرقك و تدبيرك--
 فعلا مكنش الشعب هيجتمع كله كدا غير لما يذوق و يعرف الاخوان على حقيقتهم--
 لم تترك شعبك يا رب كما وعدت--
 نشكرك يا رب..


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يوليو 2013)

شكرا يارب


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)

*يارب اعنى ضعف ايمانى
*


----------



## candy shop (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2013)

احمدك ربي و اشكرك على عظيم صنيعك


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

*يارب اجعلنى اسامح من يكرهنى 
*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يوليو 2013)

_*انا عارف انى مزعلك *_
_*بس القلم صعب  *_
_*بس يارب الصعب معاك بيهون *_
_*انا اسف*_​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 يوليو 2013)

يارب انا مابكرهش حد يا رب انا بس عاوزة اعيش في سلام بعيد عن اي حد مؤذي
يا رب كفاية لحد كدة


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

* المحبة لا تسقط ابدا *


----------



## انت شبعي (5 يوليو 2013)

يارب ابعد عني الاشرار


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يارب ابعد عني الاشرار


*
امين ربنا يبعد عنك كل شر وشبة  شر 
ويحافظ عليكى ويحرسك  ام النورتكون معاكى
وصلاوات جميع مصاف القديسين يكونومعاكى امين يارب*


----------



## انت شبعي (5 يوليو 2013)

يارب نفسي اعيش شوية زي ما كل الناس عايشين
يارب نفسي تحط في طريقي ناس كويسين
يارب مش بعرف اتكلم مع حد غير معاك
ارجوك عوضني بحد يستاهل اعطيه كل شئ


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يوليو 2013)

*مصر يارب  *​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

*احمى يارب مصر
*


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2013)

*
*








يارب كمل نجاح ثوره مصر على خير 
واهدى الاخوان والمؤيدين يارب 
احفظ بلادنا يارب 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2013)

ياااااااااااارب ....​


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)

مش تحجب شمسك اللى نورت يا الهنا علينا 

ولتكن مشيئتك اميـــن من الان الى الابد ​


----------



## اصبحت قبطيا (5 يوليو 2013)

اشكرك يا ابى على عقلى على صحتى على تعليمى على عملى على هدايتي اليك على رعايتك لي 

لا يكفيك يارب اى شكر فان تستحق كل الشكر تستحق كل المجد والاكرام ,,​


----------



## candy shop (6 يوليو 2013)




----------



## soso a (6 يوليو 2013)

ارحمنااااااااا يارب ثم ارحمنااااااااااا 

ارحمنا واعينا نحن صانعه يديك 


ولتكن مشيئتك دائما ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يوليو 2013)

ياااااااااااارب اسمع طلبتي ارجوووك ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 يوليو 2013)

فهمنـي فأحيــا ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 يوليو 2013)

ارحمنا . ارحمنا . ارحمنا يا الله الاب يا ضابط الكل 

ارحمنا . ارحمنا . ارحمنا يا الله مخلصنا 

ارحمنا . ارحمنا . ارحمنا يا الله ثم ارحمنا 

ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب ارحم


----------



## AdmanTios (7 يوليو 2013)

*قدر قناعتُنا بأن " المظلة "
لا توقف " المطر " لكن تُقينا إياه

قدر ثقتُنا الراسخة القوية الأبدية
بالتجربة المدعومة بمنحة " القوة "
كي ما نتغلب عليها .... بنعمة سيدي
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يوليو 2013)

*شكرا يا حبيبى *


----------



## mera22 (7 يوليو 2013)

*محتاااااااااجلك بجدد 

قويني يا يسووووووووع​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااا يااحلي حاجه في حياتي 
بشكرك اووووووووي انا فرحانه اوووي يارب 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 يوليو 2013)

أغابي حببتي 
أشتقت لحضنك أووي 
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 يوليو 2013)

شكرا يا رب


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

تعقدت الأمور عجز عقلى البشرى عن التدبير 

لم يعد لدى أحد سواك مخلصى 

فقد ائتمنتك على حياتى ومشاكلى 

اجعلنى بين راحة يدك 

فقد فقدت احساس الأمان 

وسط أناساً غرباء عنى قد التهب قلبى 

نزفت جروحى فأنت الطبيب الشافى 

ومن اين  ومن من أطلب مساعده دونك ؟؟؟

يارب ســــاعدنى ​


----------



## AdmanTios (9 يوليو 2013)

*كَمَا  يَتَرَأَفُ ٱلْأَبُ عَلَى ٱلْبَنِينَ يَتَرَأَفُ ٱلرَّبُّ عَلَى  خَائِفِيهِ.*

* أَمَّا رَحْمَةُ ٱلرَّبِّ فَإِلَى ٱلدَّهْرِ وَٱلْأَبَدِ عَلَى  خَائِفِيهِ،*

* وَعَدْلُهُ عَلَى بَنِي ٱلْبَنِينَ ........... شكراً سيدي
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يوليو 2013)

اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء.....


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يوليو 2013)

كلى كسل وملل افتقدنى يارب


----------



## اغريغوريوس (9 يوليو 2013)

عمري مهنسي جميلك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 يوليو 2013)

ممكن ترد عليا ف الموضوع اللي قولتللك عليه علشان خاطري يارب ابعتلي رد واضح 
اعتبر ان نظري ضعيف شوية


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يوليو 2013)

*دبرها من عندك يارب *


----------



## mera22 (9 يوليو 2013)

*تعااااااااااااال وانقذني بقي يارب​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

انا صابرة وراضية
لاني واثقه فيك يارب
وعارفه انك طيب وحنين اوووي
وهتفرح قلبي قريب ..​


----------



## Samir poet (9 يوليو 2013)

*مد لى ايدك يارب بجد انا تعبت بجد 
من كل شى على هذةالارض
مد ايدك ساعدنى بجدا
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يوليو 2013)

ابي الحبيب الحنين احُـــــــــــبك ^_^​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يوليو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يوليو 2013)




----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يوليو 2013)

لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## mera22 (11 يوليو 2013)

*عشانك بس يا يسوع هتغير 
بس ساعدني ارجووووك​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 يوليو 2013)

بحبك اوووووي يارب


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 يوليو 2013)

ساعدنا يارب


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يوليو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

*مالـى سواك ياسيدى .. حيــاتى رضاك يا سيدى *
​


----------



## sparrow (12 يوليو 2013)

يارب يسوع ...


----------



## توووته (12 يوليو 2013)

يايسوع كن معي معيننا بحياتي ولاتتركنني اصارع  مشاكلي وحدي بل مد يدك لانتشالي من ظلامي


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2013)

*ساعدنى ارجوك *


----------



## soso a (12 يوليو 2013)

ارحمنا واعنا يا الهى 

========

حوط واحفظ ولادك بكل مكان يا يسوع احميهم ورجعهم بيتهم سالمين امنين ​


----------



## zezza (12 يوليو 2013)

انت اللى باقى ليا ..ماتسبنيش


----------



## candy shop (12 يوليو 2013)




----------



## mera22 (12 يوليو 2013)

*لتكن مشيئتك يا يسوع​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يوليو 2013)

قويني ياارب ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يوليو 2013)

*محتاجالك جدااا *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يوليو 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 يوليو 2013)

امسك اديا وعدي بيا ف الظروف و الخوف يارب 
ده انا بجيلك بشتكيلك ده انت ليا احن قلب

لما بتألم بجيلك .. وقت حزني انا بشتكيلك .. لما بتضيق الحياة .. بجري يارب انا و انحنيلك
لما روحي تقول خلاص... ف الحياة دي ماليش خلاص .. بجري على بابك و اصدق ان انا منقوش ف ايدك


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2013)

*ساعدنى يا حبيبى *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 يوليو 2013)

زهرة عمرى قصادى بتدبل 

خفف عنى يارب وشيل​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> زهرة عمرى قصادى بتدبل
> 
> خفف عنى يارب وشيل​


*نفس الصلاة
بحرقة قلب وانسحـــــــــــــــــــــــاق
*​


----------



## grges monir (14 يوليو 2013)

شكرا ليك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يوليو 2013)

ربي يسوع مش عارفه ليه كدا !!
بس اتصرف انت اللي عارف 
​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2013)

استجب يارب​


----------



## soso a (15 يوليو 2013)

تعباااااانه كتير يارب 

ارحمنى واعنى 

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2013)

انا زهقت يارب من فضلك ريحنى


----------



## انت شبعي (15 يوليو 2013)

بحبك يا ربي يسوع المسيح


----------



## توووته (15 يوليو 2013)

يارب انت اقرب  القريبين لي اسبحك وامجدك في كل حين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يوليو 2013)

خلينى اشوفك فى كل شىء يا رب-- حتى فى الديق و الحزن  و التعب مش بس فى الفرح و الراحه-- 
خليك قدامى يا رب-- بيك انت فقط تذهب كل الاحزان و تتحل كل المشاكل--
 خليك  فى عيونى و قلبى


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2013)

فهمت الرسالة ياربى


----------



## mera22 (15 يوليو 2013)

شكرا يا ربي بجد


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (15 يوليو 2013)

*محتاجك يا رب بالذات اليوم،،،*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يوليو 2013)

*اختار لى انت الطريق*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2013)




----------



## توووته (16 يوليو 2013)

يارب هون عليا


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يوليو 2013)

مصر يارب 
مصر
باركة تانى يارب 
وحافظ عليهااااااا​


----------



## mera22 (16 يوليو 2013)

*حبك شيء احترنا فيه​*


----------



## kawasaki (16 يوليو 2013)

*يــا رب أنـت الوحيـد اللـي حـاسس بقلـب كـل واحـد*​ 


*وسامـع همـس قلبـه حتـي مـن قبـل مـا ينطقهـا لسانــه*​ 


*مـن فضـلك يــارب يســوع يــا أب الكــل وأحــن مــن الكــل*​ 


*فــرح قلـب كـل أولادك وبناتـك وأعطيهـم سـؤال قلبهـم فرحهـم يــــارب*​


----------



## توووته (16 يوليو 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *يــا رب أنـت الوحيـد اللـي حـاسس بقلـب كـل واحـد*​
> 
> 
> *وسامـع همـس قلبـه حتـي مـن قبـل مـا ينطقهـا لسانــه*​
> ...



امييين


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يوليو 2013)

*شكراااااااا ياااااارب *


----------



## انت شبعي (16 يوليو 2013)

يارب ارشدني و اعني


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 يوليو 2013)

يااااااااارب ......​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يوليو 2013)

شكرا على نجاح اولادى


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يوليو 2013)

انا زهقت من نفسى 
اصلى انا اساسآ وحش
نفسى انضف بقى  يارب زهقت مالعيشة وسط الخنازير
واكل اكلهم واعمل زيهم فكل حاجة 
ارجع للطين كل ما تنضفنى
مش عارف بتحب فيا ايه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 يوليو 2013)

*خدنى عندك و عندها يارب *​


----------



## kawasaki (17 يوليو 2013)

*دبر سفينة حياتي بوصاياك ، وأعطني فهماً ، لكي أتاجر بالوزنات مادام لي وقت ، قبل أن يُقال لي : هلم أرني تجارة زمانك*​ 


*يا من ملأت الأجران من بركتك أروي عطشي ، يا من أشبعت الخمسة آلاف من خمس خبزات أشبع جوعي .. أهلني أن أُدعي وريثاً لمُلكك*​ 


*أمطر يا رب علي قلبي من بركاتك ، فينمو زرع الفضيلة في قلبي ، وتعهد بالمراحم ، ليخرج ثمر البر *​ 
*بمراحمك*​ 


*أنا يا رب إناء ترابي فارغ ، إملأني كما ملأت أجران الماء من الحياة . إني جائع فاشبعني كما أشبعت الخمسة آلاف من خبز البركة*​ 


*أطلب إلي جودك ألا تسلمني إلي أيدي أعدائي ، لئلا يفتخروا علي عبدك ، فيمسكوا نفسي الخاطئة . اذكرني يا رب ، فلا أطلب سواك ، ولا أبسط يدي إلي إله غيرك*​ 


*يا معطي الخلاص اسكب في قلبي ولو قطرة واحدة من محبتك فتضطرم في قلبي لتحرق الأفكار النجسة*​ 


*أدركت نفوس الأبرار في الإبن دواء الحياة ، لهذا شعرت بحنين أن يأتي في أيامها ، فتتذوق حلاوتة*​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يوليو 2013)

خدلي حقي يا رب و انتقم لمظلمتي
توكلت عليك يا رب فلا تجعلني اخزى


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2013)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا ياحبيب ^_^*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يوليو 2013)

اختارى الصالح


----------



## توووته (18 يوليو 2013)

&#55357;&#56451;يارب  صبرني علي بعض الاشخاص


----------



## soso a (18 يوليو 2013)

لماذا أنا تبعد أحكامك عنى و لا أفهمها فلا ترضى أن يصل بى فكرى و حالى  للجنون فقل كلمة لتخرجها من فمك ليكن فيكون

 فيكون يوم شفائى	و تمحو عنى  دائى أقبل فأنت رجائى​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يوليو 2013)

*أنا بأشكرك  علي  كل  حال*

*وفي  كل  الأحوال*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يوليو 2013)

يارب هون كل الصعاب و دبر سفينة حياتي كما يليق


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 يوليو 2013)

لتكن اذناك مصغيتين الي صوت تضرعي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يوليو 2013)

سامحنى


----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2013)

يارب استجب وارحم​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يوليو 2013)

ارحمنا يا الله ثم ارحمنا يا من في كل وقت و في كل ساعة 
في السماء و على الارض مسجود له و ممجد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

بحبك اوى يايسوع


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يوليو 2013)

انا عايزك مش عايز منك انا جاي لك انا بطلب وجهك
.
 .
 .
ادخل نور قلبى المطفى
... .
 .
انا عايزك وحدك وكفايا عايزك دايما تمشى معايا
.
 .
وحشانى ايدك على كتفى


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يوليو 2013)

*أرحمــــــي  يا أللـــــــه  كـ عظـــــــيم رحمتـــــــــــــك  ..  *
*ومثـــل  كثـــــــــــره*
*رأفـاتـــــك  تمحـــــــــــــو  أثمـــــــــــــــــي*

​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

صباح الخير يا بابا يسوع
من فضلك ساعدني و ارشدني
تكلم فإن عبدتك سامعة


----------



## kawasaki (19 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

انا بحبك اوى ومحتاجلك انت عارف اللى فيا ارجوك ساعدنى انا مقدرش احكى اللى فيا لحد
ساعدنى انت وابعد عنى الناس اللى عاوزة تدمرنى ارجوك انا بنتك اللى ملهاش غيرك
خلصنى بقى من الموضوع دا على خير ياسيدى وحبيبى يسوع المسيح


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2013)

*ماتزعلش منى  *


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يوليو 2013)

*أعظمــك  يـارب  لأنـك  أحتضنتني*
*ولم  تشمـــت بـي  أعــدائــي*
​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2013)

يارب وجودك بحياتي بيفرحني​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يوليو 2013)

كيرياليسون...​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 يوليو 2013)

خليك معايا يا يسوع وساعدني اختار اللي ف صالحي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يوليو 2013)

*فرح قلوب أولادك المكسورة يارب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

كن دوما معي


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2013)

*عرفني يارب طريقك *
*المس قلبي *
*انا تعبان *
*

*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يوليو 2013)

خليك واقف معايا انهاردة ذي كل يوم و نور عنيا 
وساعدني اكون حاجة بسيطة اووووي تمجد اسمك العظيم


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

تعبانة
ارحمنى و اعنى


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2013)

ربى يسوع
شيل من جوايا كل قلق


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2013)

*ارحمني يارب يسوع انا الخاطي *
*اغفر لي*
*لا تجعلني اجلس في مجلس المستهزئين *
*ولا امشي في طريق الخطاه *
*سامحني يارب *
*انتا لوحدك عارفني *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يوليو 2013)

اشكرك ياربي يسوع على كل حال و من اجل كل حال و في كل حال


----------



## kawasaki (22 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يوليو 2013)

محتاجالك تعرفني الطريق الصح و تختار الصالح ليا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يوليو 2013)

ربي والهي اشكرك علي كل شئ​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (23 يوليو 2013)

محتاجلك يارب بجدا


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يوليو 2013)

_*قوينى يارب*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يوليو 2013)

محتاجة ليك يارب قوينى وارشدنى ​


----------



## kawasaki (23 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (23 يوليو 2013)

*محتاجلك يارب *
*

*​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 يوليو 2013)

يا رب فرح قلب ابني و كل اخواتي و انزع عنهم كل حزن و ضيق و اعطيهم سؤل قلبهم و حافظ عليهم


----------



## soso a (23 يوليو 2013)

انت تعلم ما فى قلبى 

فكل حياتى ملك لك وجهها كما تشاء انت يا الهى 

لتكن مشيئتك دوما وابدا 

 ​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2013)

يــــايــسوع مــحتــاجــيــنك مــــد ايـــدك وارفـــعـــنا مـــن احـــزانــنـا ..
مـــن خــــطـايـــانـا ...من ضــيقــاتــنا ..
لــــيس لــنا ســــواك يــــارب ســـــاعــــدنــا

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يوليو 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> يــــايــسوع مــحتــاجــيــنك مــــد ايـــدك وارفـــعـــنا مـــن احـــزانــنـا ..
> مـــن خــــطـايـــانـا ...من ضــيقــاتــنا ..
> لــــيس لــنا ســــواك يــــارب ســـــاعــــدنــا
> 
> ​



امــــــــــــــــــــــــــين​


----------



## kawasaki (23 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يوليو 2013)

كن معي ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 يوليو 2013)

محتاجالك اوي يارب


----------



## kawasaki (24 يوليو 2013)

*ياااااااااارب ..*​ 

*قلبي بينبض نار..حاسس بحرقان في قلبي وبخنقة حاسيتها قبل كدة وعاوز أبكي بكل قهرة جوايا وأقول إرحمني يارب إرحمني من كسرتي إللي مبتتوصفش ومن ضيقي وحزني وضعفي .. وولا احد سامع أناتي أبدأ ومش عاوز أقول الكلام دة لحد غيرك..*​ 

*يارب دة مفيش غيرك في الكون دة كله ينور القلب .. يارب إرحم صنعة يديك .. ماتتركش محتاج إليك .. إنت وعدت وقولك من يقبل إليّ فلا أخرجه خارجاً .. سمعني صوتك جوايا يارب .. إنتا موجود أنا عارف .. بس نور قلبي إنه يشعر بيك ياااااارب .. ياللي مليش ملجأ غيرك .. متنساش طفلك الرضيع يارب .. يارب أرجوك .. إسمع وإستجيب.. يا رب إعطي المحتاج .. إشفي المريض وإسند كل ضعيف .. عيشنا ليك وبيك يارب علشان خاطر أمك حبيبتك وأولادك القديسين والشهدا.. أمين*​ 


*

*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (24 يوليو 2013)

*حلها من عندك يارب 

لأنه انا تعبت ومش لاقى حل 


يـــــــارب*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

بص يارب انت عارف انى بحبك اوى
وانت الوحيد اللى لما بدخل اوضتى بحكيله وانا مرتاحة
وعارفة انى تعبانة اوى
مش كدة ؟
انا محتاجلك بجد


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

يارب انا مش عارفة اعيش ف الدنيا دية
خدنى عندك ف السما و ريحنى


----------



## kawasaki (25 يوليو 2013)

*اه اه اه .............. يارب تعبت من الدنيا دى وهموم الحياة كل يوم بتزيد وتقفل وتضيق *
*يارب من كتر اللى جواى مش عارف هو ايه حزززززززززززززززززن شديد مش عارف اطلع منه وكل ما هلاقى لحظة رجاء وامل الاقى من اتى واظلم الدنيا امامى تانى اه اعمل يارب *
*كل البشر طلعوا خدعة حبر على ورق وكل اللى بتثق فيه وتتكل عليه طلع ولا هو الا *
*لمصلحة كل الناس كدا ياترى ولا فى حد مش زى اى حد لاااااااااااا لكن مفيش غير انت *
*يارب الامل والرجاء والعزاء والعدل والمحبة وكل صفة جميلة فيك انت فقط يارب لا تقول *
*فى معاك ولا حبيب ولا صاحب ولا زميل ولا صديق غير انت يارب لكن البشر دى هى *
*ولا حاجة غير كل انسان بيجرى وراء مصلحته بس ولا هو شبعان من الدنيا الفانيه دى*
*وكل هذا حتى لو على حساب الناس محدش متغير حتى على حساب اقرب الناس ليك*
*اقرب الاصحاب ليك حتى اعز الناس ليك اهم حاجة مصلحتى * ليه ده - ليه كدا ****
*كل ده عاوز رد عليه ليه كدا --- اه يارب انت الوحيد اله الحب والعزاء وقلت ( تعالوا الى *
*ياجميع المتعبين وانا اريحكم ) اعطنا بارب العزاء والصبر والحب حتى للاعداء اعطنا الرجاء *
*والصلاة والتوبة والرجوع ليك انت وحدك ولاتكال عليك وحدك رجعنى يارب اليك انا تعبت قوى قوى يارب ولفيت حولى ملقيتش غيرك انت معاى وانا مش عاوز غيرك يارب امين *


​


----------



## grges monir (25 يوليو 2013)

اسندنا يارب هذة الايام


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

مش عاوزة غيرك ياباباتى 
انا بحبك اوى يارب


----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2013)

صباح الخير يارب احبك​


----------



## candy shop (25 يوليو 2013)

*
*


----------



## candy shop (25 يوليو 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

و انت يارب ترى و تسمع و بقي ان تعمل


----------



## kawasaki (25 يوليو 2013)

*ارحمني يارب *
*انا مش عارف دا كله ليه *
*لتكن مشيئتك*​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

يارب الدنيا دية صعبة اوى
انا بقيت اندم حتى على عمل الخير


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 يوليو 2013)

*شكرا يارب جداااا وسامحنى *


----------



## soso a (25 يوليو 2013)

انت تعلم ما  فى قلبى 
ارحمنى واعنى 
ولتكن مشيئتك داااااااااااائما ​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

الرب عوني فلا اخشى ماذا يصنع بي الانسان
الرب لي معين و انا ارى بأعدائي
قم يارب خلصني يا الهي لانك ضربت كل من يعاديني باطلا 
اسنان الخطاة سحقتها


----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (26 يوليو 2013)

يارب حافظ ع كل اخواتى و اصحابى الحلوين و خد بالك منهم و فرحهم


----------



## روزي86 (26 يوليو 2013)

حافظ علي شعبك يا يسوع


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يوليو 2013)

امسك ايدي يا ربي


----------



## kawasaki (26 يوليو 2013)

*ايها السيد الرب .. يا من اعطيت سلامك للبشر وأرسلت هبة روحك الطاهر على تلاميذك ورسلك الاطهار .. فنطقت أفواههم بقوة روحك النارى .. افتح يارب شفاهنا نحن الخطاة . وعلمنا كيف نصلى .. ولمن نصلى .. كن سيدا لحياتنا واملك عليها لأنك انت الميناء الهادى لكل من تهدد حياتهم العواصف ارشدنا الى الطريق الذى نسلكه ونسير فيه .. جدد داخلنا روح الاستقامة .. وهدئ تشتت عقولنا حتى يرشدنا روحك القدوس فى كل يوم لما فيه خيرنا .. ويجعلنا مستحقين ان نحفظ وصاياك ونتذكر دائما مجيئك المجيد الثانى الذى تدان فيه اعمال البشر جميعاً .*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2013)

*محتجالك اوووووى يارب 
قوينى واسندنى *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 يوليو 2013)

*ساعدنى يارب *


----------



## soul & life (26 يوليو 2013)

*احفظ بلادنا يارب*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يوليو 2013)

خلى بالك من مصر يارب


----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2013)

يا يسوع ...انت عارف كل شي ..
لتكن مشيئتك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 يوليو 2013)

يارب .....​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

خدنى بقى عندك
انت احسن منهم 
انا زهقت
انت لية مش راضى تموتنى بالمرض اللى عندى ؟
عشان خاطرى ريحنى وخدنى انا مش عاوزة اقعد مع الناس دى تانى
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يوليو 2013)

عالم يارب بحالي​


----------



## Maran+atha (27 يوليو 2013)

يارب ارجوك اروى عطشنا بروحك القدوس 

فيكون فينا روحك القدوس متجدد فينا كما ان ينبوع المياة المتدفق 

فينتج فينا ثمر الروح محبة فرح سلام طول اناة لطف صلاح ايمان وداعة تعفف 

ارجوك يا اله الرجاء امنحنا الرجاء حتى لا تقع فى اليائس فانت الذى تعطينا روح القوة والمحبة والنصح 

بشفاعة أم النور العذراء مريم وجميع طغمات الملائكة القديسين الذين فى فردوس النعيم وجميع من ارضوك باعمالهم الصالحة كل حين يارب ارجوك استجيب لصلواتنا أمين​


----------



## grges monir (27 يوليو 2013)

شكراااا ليك يارب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يوليو 2013)

صباح النور يابابا يسوع
انا عارفة ومتاكدة ان كنت حاسس بيا امبارح على فكرة
انا بحبك اوى
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يوليو 2013)

أشكرك يا رب


----------



## kawasaki (28 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يوليو 2013)

قلبا نقيا اخلق في يا الله و روحا مستقيما جدده في احشائي


----------



## kawasaki (28 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (28 يوليو 2013)

*يارب اليك اتضرع واتوب اقبلنى يارب كما قبلت الابن الضال حينما قام ورجع يارب انا عارف انى مقصر من ناحية بيتك والصلاة لكن جايلك الان واقول اقبل توبتى ( اخطات اليك ابتاه وغير مستحق ان ادعى لك ابنا بل اجعلنى كاحد اجرائك ) ربى تعال الان قبل فؤات الاوان واملك على قلبى واجعلنى ابن ليك انا اقصد عبد ليك انا غير المستحق اغفر لى يارب خطاياى واغسلنى فابيض اكثر من الثلج انا ياللة فى يد الشيطان الان اعترف بذلك اعتقنى من العبودية المرة كما عتقت المراة الزانية وقلت من منكم بلا خطية فليرجمها اولا يارب مضى عام تلو الاخر وانا ذى ما انا توبنى توبة حقيقة من القلب من الداخل اجعلنى انسان جديد واترك العتيق بكل شهواته وخطيته اقبلنى ياابى وانا جايلك يابويا وانا عار وواثق فيك انك لا تخذلنى كما من مرة جيتلك وقعدت معاك لكن ارجع تانى اجعل هذة المرة غير كل مرة واحس انى معاك فى حماك انى ابنك وانت ابى علاقة حقيقية وليست مجرد كلام كم من مرة لجات اليك فى الضيقات والصعاب وقلت انى عمرى ما اسيبك تانى ولكن سبتك غير يارب هذه المرة وغيرنى انا الخاطى عارف انك اب حنون وعمرك ماتتخلى عن اولادك ولا تتركنى وحيد شريد فى هذا العالم الاليم والمغرى بطبيعته وشهواتة اجعلنى انا ملك ليك انت وحدك واتمتع بحبك وحنانك وكون مميز هو ده لية علشان ابنك ملكك دبر كل تصرفاتى وحياتى باكملها امسك يارب بيدى الان كما مسكت بيد بطرس قبل الغرق عايز ابدا معاك انت وحدك حب واطمئنان وحياة سعيدة واتعلم اسامح ذى ما انت بتسامح واغفر علشان انت تغفرلى يارب اجعل هذا اليوم جديد وسعيد ملان بالفرحة والسعادة لاولادك وكل العالم واحفظ لنا بابانا واسقفنا وكن معى ومع كل اصحابى واخواتي في المنتدي وحافظ عليهم وعلى كل بيوتك +++*

*امين يارب*


​


----------



## kawasaki (28 يوليو 2013)

*انا عارف انك يارب انتا الوحيد اللي بتحبيني *
*ابعد عني كل الماضي *
*مش عايزوا خالص يارب *
*اخلق فيا روح طيبه* 


​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يوليو 2013)

يارب فرح قلوب كل ولادك و خفف عنهم و اسندهم و  اعطيهم سؤل قلبهم


----------



## kawasaki (28 يوليو 2013)

*لا تتركني يارب *


​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يوليو 2013)

بارك كل ايام حياتي و كل افكاري و كل اقوالي  يارب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يوليو 2013)

يارب عشان خاطرى ابعد عنى كل حد كل همه انه يأذينى وبس
ابعد عنى حد نفسه بس انه يشوفنى بعيط ومقهورة
ابعد عنى كل الناس اللى نفسها بس تشوفنى وانا ندمانة
يارب اخلق فيا روح جديدة اعرف اعيش بيها مع الناس
انا بنتك اللى عارفة انك بتحبها اوى
وان محدش بيبحنى زيك ولا عمر حد يقدر يحبنى زيك
اقف جنبك وساعدنى 
قورينى وخلينى اشد حيلى من اول وجديد
خلينى اعرف انسى للناس اللى ياما ظلمتنى وشتمتنى وهانتنى واللى ياما ذلتنى
حط يارب فيا القلب المتسامح الطيب اللى يقدر يسامح الناس
اللى عمره مايشيل من حد 
واللى دايما حاسس بمشاكل الناس وتعبهم
يارب بشفاعة الانبا كاراس اقف جنب كل واحد محتاج وتعبان 
خليك جنبى وحط ايدك ع راسى وباركنى
بحبك اوى ياسيدى يسوع المسيح
​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يوليو 2013)

بحبك جدا جدا يا بابايا عشان انت احلى و اطيب و احن بابا في كل الدنيا
شكرا ليك يا يسوعي


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يوليو 2013)

حاسس بايدك على قلبى


----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2013)

يا رب لا تترك احدا" وحيدا" وحزين​


----------



## mera22 (28 يوليو 2013)

*سامحني من قلبي المره دي صدقني​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يوليو 2013)

لتكن مشيئتك يارب ​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يوليو 2013)

*يارب خدنى وريحنى منهم
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يوليو 2013)

باحط حياتي واحلامي واهدافي بين ايديك وعارفة انك هاتعمل منها حاجة.​


----------



## kawasaki (29 يوليو 2013)

*يارب *
*انا تعبان ومحتاجلك *
*طهر قلبي يارب *
*المسني*
*عرفني طريقك*
*يارب من فضلك*
*زي ما ابونا سمعان ابراهيم طلع المقطم ومكنش عرف انتا عايز منه ايه *
*ولما سائلك امرت الهوا يبقي عاصفه *
*وكل الورق اللي في الارض طار.ووقعت في حجره ورقه مكتوب فيها أيه من كتابك*
*وعرف منك يارب انك عايزو يبني لك بيت *​ 
*طب انتا عايز مني انا ايه يارب *
*انا تائه*
*جورج صاحبي لما كانت معاه مشكله وراح صلي في المغاره .انتا يارب اديته علامه *
*والمشكله بتاعته اتحلت*
*طب انا يارب مش بتديني علامات ليه *
*انا باسمع كلامك يارب وبدور علي اي شئ يقربني ليك *
*حاولت اتكلم مع الناس بس الناس لا بتحل ولا بتربط*
*انتا يارب اللي في ايدك كل حل وكل ربط*
*حط ايدك في حياتي يارب *​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 يوليو 2013)

*نشكرك  علي  كل  حال  *
*ومن  أجل  كل  حال ...  وفي  كل  حال*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2013)

سامحني​


----------



## soso a (29 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> باحط حياتي واحلامي واهدافي بين ايديك وعارفة انك هاتعمل منها حاجة.​




لنا رجاء فيك يا يسوع 

امين استجب


----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2013)

ارسل يا رب روحك القدّوس ليحلّ على كل النفوس 
 يملأها بالسلام ويمحي الاحزان ويفرح قلوب جميع الشعوب .. أمين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يوليو 2013)

بين يديك يارب حياتى ... انت تراها بعين الحنان​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يوليو 2013)

*مالى سواك يا سيدى حياتى رضاك يا سيدى *​


----------



## انت شبعي (30 يوليو 2013)

ساعدني يا يسوع محتاجاك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 يوليو 2013)

بحبك اوى ياباباتى
​


----------



## kawasaki (30 يوليو 2013)

*مد ايدك يارب *
*ارشدني *
*

*​


----------



## kawasaki (30 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (30 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 يوليو 2013)

يارب نفسى اللى انا عاوزه يحصل عشان خاطرى وحياة ستى العدرا
​


----------



## kawasaki (30 يوليو 2013)

*ياالله ارحمنا*​ 

*ياالله اسمعنا*​ 

*يالله أنظر إلينا*​ 

*ياالله أطلع علينا*​ 

*ياالله تراءف علينا*​ 

*نحن شعبك*​ 

*نحن جُبلتك*​ 

*نجنا من أعدائنا*​ 

*نجنا من الغلاء*​ 

*نحن عبيدك*​ 

*أنتَ إبن الله*


​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يوليو 2013)

*اسمع صراخى يا سيدى *​


----------



## روزي86 (30 يوليو 2013)

سامحني ان كنت ضللت طريقك يوما


----------



## انت شبعي (30 يوليو 2013)

بموت فيك يا بابا يسوع 
شكرا ليك يا احلى بابا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 يوليو 2013)

تممه علي خير يارب علشان هي تكون فرحانه ومبسوطه 
وتكون فرحانه من قلبها 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 يوليو 2013)

أسمع  صلاتي  وتضرعاتي  ياسيدي

لا  تحجب  وجهك  عن  بلادنا

الكثير  يحتاجون  إليك  ...

سدد  أحتياجاتهم.  

مالنا  غيرك  نلجأ  ليه
​


----------



## mera22 (31 يوليو 2013)

*انت الوحيد في كل الكون اللي حبيت الخطاة​*


----------



## kawasaki (31 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (31 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (31 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يوليو 2013)

أشكرك ..... أعظم إسمك ... بارك ايامى معاك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 يوليو 2013)

محتجالك اووووي​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أغسطس 2013)

اشكرك


----------



## soso a (1 أغسطس 2013)

أنا يا رب أؤمن ، و لكن لم أصل إلى مستوى الإيمان العملى بعد .... إيمانى كالقصبة المرضوضة التى لم تشأ محبتك أن تقصفها ، و كالفتيلة المدخنة التى لم يشأ حنوك أن يطفئها . فأقبلنى إليك كما أنا بضعفى .

( قداسة البابا شنودة )​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أغسطس 2013)

بشكرك ياااااااارب​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أغسطس 2013)

محتاج انى اشوفك بس بعين الايمان​


----------



## kawasaki (2 أغسطس 2013)

*لا يهود صلبوك ولا حتى رومان*
*دا بإيدي يارب أنا صلبتك*
*أعمالي وشري في أيدي كرباج *
*ونزلت بعزمي وجهدي جلدتك*
*اغفرلي يارب انا خاطئ*

*

*​


----------



## kawasaki (2 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (2 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب  محتاجلك ... ماتسبنيش  وسط *
* الموج  العالي*
​


----------



## kawasaki (3 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 أغسطس 2013)

انا عارفة انك حاسس بيا
طيب انا المفروض كنت عملت اية ؟
ماهو انا تعبت برضه انا انسانة وبحس 
مش عروسة يعنى 
هو انا هارتاح امتى بقى ؟
​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أغسطس 2013)

فرح قلوب ولادك يا رب
امحي الشر من الوجود


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 أغسطس 2013)

يا رب ... حسى انى بعيده عنك... فى شئء مطفئ فيا.... أشعل روحك يا رب فيا و اجزبنئ إليك...


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أغسطس 2013)

ها قول احفظ بلا دنا يا رب وارويها من خيرك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أغسطس 2013)

بشكرك علي كل شئ يارب​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أغسطس 2013)

بجد تعبت 
بس واثقة فيك
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 أغسطس 2013)

*حــاولت بس أتأكدت خلاص 

انها ملهاش حل غير عندك يارب

حلها بقى لأنى اتعبت *​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أغسطس 2013)

انت قولت تعالوا اليا يا جميع المتعبين و ثقيلي الاحمال ... و انا اريحكم 

اقف معايا يارب و ارشدني و شيل حملي 
و اقف مع كل اللي محتاجينلك و بيطلبوك يارب


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب .. خطاياي  كثيره ... تعدت  شعر  رأسي *
*... لست  مستحقا  أن  أكون  لك  إبنا ..*
*لذا  أجعلني  كأحد  أجرائك*

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أغسطس 2013)

اقف معايا النهاردة متلخبط انا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 أغسطس 2013)

اشكرك لان كلللللللللللللللل الاشياءتعمل معا للخير للزين يحبون الله وانا بحبكيا الهى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 أغسطس 2013)

حاسة اني في غربة يارب رغم اني ف وطني محتاجة لحنانك و امانك اووووي


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أغسطس 2013)

*أصنع  مع  شعبك  حسب  صلاحك  يا محب  البشر*

*ولا  تطرحنا  من  أمام  وجهك*
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب انت جعلت ف ايدى الأختيار

انا هاختار بس بتأييد منك 

وعشمان ان اختيارى هايكون الصالح ليا 

لأنه هايكون من عندك 

يارب دبرلى الصالح *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 أغسطس 2013)

اقف جنبى وساعدنى
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 أغسطس 2013)

يا رب...ليه بتسمحلى أبعد.... أنا بعيد عنك مساويش...
محتجالك يا ربى


----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 أغسطس 2013)

محتاجة ليك يارب تشاركني تفكيري و تنور ليا الطريق الصالح ليا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أغسطس 2013)

علمني انتظرك عرفنى طريقك قدني بروحك اشبعني بحبك امين


----------



## soso a (7 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> محتاجة ليك يارب تشاركني تفكيري و تنور ليا الطريق الصالح ليا



امين 

=============


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أغسطس 2013)

*سامحنى يا حبيبي *​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أغسطس 2013)

اشكرك يارب علي كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفي كل حال


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أغسطس 2013)

*أرحمنا  يا لله  الآب  ضابط  الكل*

*أيها  الثالوس  القدوس  .. أرحمنا*

*أيها  الرب  الأله  كن  معنا .. لأنه*

*ليس  لدينا  معين  في  شدائدنا  سواك*​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

أن ضـاق الامــر بيى انا  مطــمئن لانك تحبنى وستفتح  في البـحر طريـق
​


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

لانــه لــيــس لـــنـــا مـــعـــيـــن فـــى شـــدائـــدنـــا وضــيــقـــاتـــنـــا ســـــــواك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

اليوم كلة ليك باركة يامليك وانا عايز اجى ليك ومستنيك توفي بوعدك


----------



## aalyhabib (8 أغسطس 2013)

*أصنع  معنا  جميعا  ...  حسب  صلاحك *

*يامحب  البشر*
​


----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أغسطس 2013)

103: 1 باركي يا نفسي الرب و كل ما في باطني ليبارك اسمه القدوس

103: 2 باركي يا نفسي الرب و لا تنسي كل حسناته

103: 3 الذي يغفر جميع ذنوبك الذي يشفي كل امراضك

103: 4 الذي يفدي من الحفرة حياتك الذي يكللك بالرحمة و الرافة

103: 5 الذي يشبع بالخير عمرك فيتجدد مثل النسر شبابك


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أغسطس 2013)

*قدوس  الله ... قدوس  القوي .. قدوس  الحي  الذي  لايموت*
*الذي  ولد  من  العذراء  ... أرحمنا*

*قدوس  الله ... قدوس  القوي .. قدوس  الحي  الذي  لايموت*
*الذي  صلب  عنا  وعن  آثامنا  ...  أرحمنا*

*قدوس  الله ... قدوس  القوي .. قدوس  الحي  الذي  لايموت*
*الذي  قام  من  الأموات  وصعد  الي  السموات  *
*وجلس  عن  يمين  أبيه ... أرحمنا*
​


----------



## *koki* (9 أغسطس 2013)

ربي يسوع المسيح 
كن معي و لا تتركني
و انا احبك لانك احببتني اولا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2013)

انا مستنيك يا الهى تعالى ----------
انا مستنيك يا فايض بخيرك
انا مستنيك مش عايز غيرك


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

يا رب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

مستنية ايدك فى الموضوع يارب


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2013)

حياتى ملك ليك ​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

لا تحرمني من روعة حضور روحك القدوس في قلبي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> مستنية ايدك فى الموضوع يارب


فقال الرب لموسى (هل يد الله تقصر )الانترى ايوفيك كلامى ام لا 
لا يوجد تقصير من يد الرب

عدد\11-23


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2013)

هاقولة مين يحلى الغربة غيرك ويخليها جنة 
يا اللي معاك القلب بيفرح والنفس بتتهنى


----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أغسطس 2013)

محتاجة يارب افهم حاجات كتيييير 
خلليك معايا ونور طريقي و فهمني الحاجة اللي مضلمة بالنسبالي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 أغسطس 2013)

بشكرك يارب
كما تريد ^_^
​


----------



## aalyhabib (10 أغسطس 2013)

*قلبا  نقيا  اخلق  فيا  يا الله*​ 
*وروحا  مستقيمه  ..  جدد  في  أحشائي*​ 
*ولا  تطرحني  أبدا  من  أمام  وجهك .. بسبب  خطاياي*
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2013)

ادنو اليك ارتاح         
  تلقاني بالافراح 
يفيض دمع العين حبا وليس جراح


----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

*بحبك يارب ​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2013)

انا مستنيك يا الهي تعالى


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أغسطس 2013)

اقوله يارب خد اي حد يزعلني ههههههه


----------



## *koki* (10 أغسطس 2013)

احــــــبــــــــــــــك بجنوووووووووووووووووووووووون 
يا ربى​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اقوله يارب خد اي حد يزعلني ههههههه




*ياااااااااااااااارب يا حبيبتي ياااااارب​*


----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

*فيك وحدك الكفايه يا يسووووع​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أغسطس 2013)

انت طويل الروح و كثير الرحمة و جزيل التحنن 
تحب الصديقين وترحم الخطاة الذين اولهم انا 

محتاجالك جنبي اووووي ياربي


----------



## soso a (11 أغسطس 2013)

نشكرك يا الله لأنك دائماً معنا وترعانا . كما نشكرك لأنك في أوقات بعدنا عنك فإنك لم تهملنا بل تصبر علينا وتعطينا ما نطلب . أجعلنا أيضاً يا رب أن 

نتعلم أن صبرك وطول أناتك علينا إنما يقودنا إلى التوبة الحقيقية في اسمك القدوس​


----------



## soso a (11 أغسطس 2013)

يارب ساعدني لكي استخدم عملي وكل الإمكانيات والوزنات التي وضعتها بين يدي لخدمتك وتمجيد اسمك ​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (11 أغسطس 2013)

*شكراً ربي*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أغسطس 2013)

تعالى منتظرك ورافع عيني اليك


----------



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

*ليك انت وحدك اهتماماتي ياربي​*


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2013)

*كثيرون يا سيد يحتاجونك ... لا يحتاجون لمناقشات ولا حُجه ولا دلائل *
*فقط يحتاجونك ان تناديهم كما ناديت مريم امام قبرك ... *
*اذهب لهم يا سيدى .. هب لهم نفسك .. *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)

انا مش هاقول انا عندى هم كبير
انا هاقول للهم انا عندى رب كبير 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أغسطس 2013)

*إذا  سرت  في  ظل  وادي  الموت  ... *
*لآ  أخاف  شرا **لأنك  أنت  معي  **.. **عصاك  وعكازك  .. *
*هما  يعزيانني*
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

وصوتي ليك هيعلى بهتاف اناشيد 
ولانك عايش فيا ايامي عيد
و بتغلى حياتي جنبك بالمواعيد 
مايملك قلبي امامك 
غير السجود


----------



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

*اتدخل يااااااااارب​*


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أغسطس 2013)

*أشكرك  يارب  لأنك  أحتضنتني  *

*ولم  تشمت  بي  أعدائي*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (11 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب عطيتنى امل انه ممكن 
باقى ساعات بس 

اختارلى الصــالح وانا واثق ف عطفك *​


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2013)

*اختارلى الصــالح وانا واثق ف حنانك 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2013)

*أنا سلمتك كل حياتي وبقول دايما تبقى مشيئتك ..*
​


----------



## kawasaki (12 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب يسوع *
*مخلتش حد الا وطلبت منه المشوره *
*والناس لا بتحل ولا بتربط*
*توكالي عليك انتا يارب المجد *
*

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2013)

*ضــــــع يــــــارب يــــــديك قبــــــل يــــــدي فى حياتى لأن يــــــدك لا تخطــــــئ ابدا*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (12 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب ...*

* لا  تطرحني  من  أمام  وجهك  *
*وروحك  القدوس  لا  تنزعه  مني  أبدا*
​


----------



## mera22 (12 أغسطس 2013)

*شكرااااااااااا من قلبي​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أغسطس 2013)

لتكن مشيئتك 
انا ابنك 
انا غالي فيك يا اغلى ما في عمرى مهما ابليس رخص في عينيا امري
وبعرف ان دادمك هو تمني وقيمتي


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2013)

*حرام يبقى عندى اله زيك واتنساه او ارفضه 
خساره كبيره بجد ... يابختى بيك *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 أغسطس 2013)

كل يوم بتعلن ليا وجودك ف حياتي 
كل يوم بحسك بجد شايلني يارب و ماشي بيا
بشكرك يا الهي 
و هفضل طول الوقت اقولك محتاجالك اووووووووي


----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2013)

*علمنى انتظرك يارب*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أغسطس 2013)

مشتاق اليك اوى​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

بحبك اوى
​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 أغسطس 2013)

انت جميل اوووووووووووووي يا بابا يسوع
بعشقك


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

* ضيعفة انا يارب لكن اخترت ان اطرح ضعفي امامك لتعطيني قوتك*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب  ..  لا  تتخلي  عني  .. رغم  خطاياي  الكثيره*


​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 أغسطس 2013)

*اختارلى الصالح 
انا عارف انك مش هاتتخلى عنى *​


----------



## mera22 (13 أغسطس 2013)

انا متعلقه بيك انت وبس يارب​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أغسطس 2013)

ربي من لي غيرك في حزني يمسح دمعتي يا من صلبت  كي انا احيا حياة النصرة 
كالشمع زاب قلبك يا شمعة الليل العميق ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

هستناك بكرة تساعدنى 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أغسطس 2013)

مين احن منك التجئ الية  وفي وقت ضيقى عيني علية 
يا قاضي الارامل وابو الايتام حلال المشاكل صانع السلام 
اصنع سلام في مصر عشان خاطر الجروح اسمع صراخي واجب تضرعي يا الهي  - امين


----------



## mera22 (13 أغسطس 2013)

يارب ليك كل السجود 
والحمد يا ربنا المعبود​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

بين يديك يارب حياتى انت تراها بعين الحنان ​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2013)

احفظنا يارب من اهوال الليل 
وامنحنا صباحاً مشرقاً بالسلام والمحبة 
والأمان والرجاء والصحة والخير
شكرااا لك يارب​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 أغسطس 2013)

كن معي دائما يا رب


----------



## candy shop (14 أغسطس 2013)

*
*


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب اصنع  معنا  حسب  صلاحك  يامحب  البشر*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أغسطس 2013)

*ساعدني  أحبك كما  أحببتني*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

يارب خلى بالك منى انا خايفة


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب بلدي بتتوجع أوووووووي .. من فضلك أشفيها !!*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

كن قائدي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أغسطس 2013)

ارحم بلادنا يارب وارويها من خيرك 
ملناش رجاء غيرك


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

معكـ لا اريد شيئــــــــــــا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 أغسطس 2013)

يا رب مد يدك ..


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

ارحمنا يارب ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

مليش غيرك
​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

محتاجينلك يارب
ما تسيبناش


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أغسطس 2013)

يارب مش مستحملة اشوف بيتك بيتهدم و بيتحرق قدامي 
مش قادرة اشوف ولادك بيوتهم يتتحرق و محلاتهم 
ولادك بيموتوا و هما مالهمش ذنب ف حاجة 
انا عارفة ان عندك انت افضل بكتييييير
بس ارجوك مد ايدك يارب و احمي ولادك 
و احمي مصر يارب
ارحمنا يارب


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أغسطس 2013)

يارب مش مستحملة اشوف بيتك بيتهدم و بيتحرق قدامي 
مش قادرة اشوف ولادك بيوتهم يتتحرق و محلاتهم 
ولادك بيموتوا و هما مالهمش ذنب ف حاجة 
انا عارفة ان عندك انت افضل بكتييييير
بس ارجوك مد ايدك يارب و احمي ولادك 
و احمي مصر يارب
ارحمنا يارب


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أغسطس 2013)

*
يا إلهنا عَشان إنتَ معانا
وإيديك ساندانا وشايلانا
عَلَشان واخِد بالَك مِننا
وسط العنف سلام يملانا

لينا فـ قَلب العالَم ضيق
ومفيش حاجه تبِل الرِّيق
بس العالَم إنتَ غلبتُه
وشقتلنا ف العتمة طريق

وقت الخُوف … مش بنخاف . جُوَّانا إيمان مِدِّينا سلام
مهما نشُوف … مهما نقابِل عَتمه هيجى النُّور ويبان


يارب إحنا كتير دَمَّعنا
وحزِننا وكِترِت أوجاعنا
على الحُب يا رَحمَن جَمَّعنا
خَضَّر تانى الأرض البُور

نَشِّف دَمعِتنا على خُدودنا
دافِع عَنَّا وإحمى حُدودنا
خَلِّى سَلامَك إنتَ يسُودنا
مَشِّى الضَّلمه وإبعَت نُور

مِد إيديك … مالناش غيرَك وَقت الضِّيقَه بنِهرَب ليك
مِد إيديك … إحنا تِعِبنا وجينا وسيبنا حمولنا عليك



​*


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أغسطس 2013)

*جاي  لـ عندك ..  حملي  تقيل*
 *مالي  غيرك  يسمعني*​ 
*عمري  دونك .. ليل  طويل*
*وحدك  أنت  بتنهضني*​ 
*ناس  بتأذي  ..  ناس  بتطعن*
*وأنا  بعيوني  دموع*​ 
*أنت  بتحيي ...  أنت  بترحم*
*حبيبي  يا يسوع*

*............ سركيس  دياربي*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أغسطس 2013)

واثقة فيك يا رب ...


----------



## kawasaki (15 أغسطس 2013)

*حط ايدك يارب المجد *
*طمن قلوب كل اخواتي *
*ابعد عنهم وعني كل شر *
*ارحمهم وارحمني يارب*​


----------



## candy shop (15 أغسطس 2013)

*
*


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

ياااااااااااااااارب
مالناش غيرك يا يسوع
كفاية نقول اسمك بس و نرتاح


----------



## kawasaki (15 أغسطس 2013)

*ربنا سمح بحرق الكنايس المصنوعة من طوب وحجارة والان يريدنا ان نكون كنيسة حية بروح واحدة متحدين بأجسادنا وأرواحنا التى تبني جسد المسيح ( كنيسة المسيح )*
*يارب ساعدنا ان نكون الحجارة الحية التى تبنى بها كنيستك الجديدة*​ 


​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

انا رايح بيتك دلوقت واصلي ليك وكمان اليى يقرا الكلام يتحد معي في الصلاة من اجل مصر الكنيسة كلها هتصلي من اجل خير مصر
لاتخف لاني معك دعوتك باسمك انت لي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

ساعدنى واقف جنبى فى المكان الجديد اللى انا رايحه دا
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

اسمع صراخي يا سيدي 
والى صلاتي امل ازنيك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

انا يمكن هكون تعبانة اليومين دول
بس انا عارفة انك مش هتسبنى زى مالناس سبتنى
وانك هتقف جنبى وتطبطب عليا
وانك هتبقى احن عليا من اى شخص تانى
انت واقفت جنبى فى مشاكل كتيرة اوى وساعدتنى وخرجتنى منها
رغم انى مااستحقش كدة بس علطول انت كنت بتفتكر انى بنتك
وانا ماكنتش بفتكر انك ابويا الا فى وقت الشدة
ساااااااامحنى 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

ياااااااااااااارب


----------



## mera22 (15 أغسطس 2013)

*ساعدني انا عارفه ان السبب ف اللي حصل ده هو اني مصلتلكش انهارده 
اقبل صلاتي ياااااارب ومتخلنيش اكسل تاني​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

مد ايدك في مصر يارب الجنود


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

*ااااااااااااه ياااااااارب 
قلوبنا بتصرخ ليك 
ارحمناااااااا*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

يحارب عنكم وانتم صامتون


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أغسطس 2013)

*ارحمنا يا الله ثم ارحمنا، يا من فى كل وقت، وكل ساعة, فى السماء وعلى الأرض، مسجود له وممجد. المسيح إلهنا الصالح، الطويل الروح، الكثير الرحمة، الجزيل التحنن، الذى يحب الصديقين، ويرحم الخطاة الذين أولهم أنا. الذى لا يشاء موت الخاطئ مثل ما يرجع ويحيا. الدَّاعى الكل إلى الخلاص، لأجل الموعد بالخيرات المنتظرة.
يارب اقبل منا فى هذه الساعة وفى كل ساعة طلباتنا، وسَهَّل حياتنا وأَرْشِدْنا إلى العمل بوصاياك. قَدَّس أرواحنا، طهَّر أجسامنا، قَوَّم أفكارنا، نقَّ نيَّاتنا، اشف أمراضَنا وأغفر خطايانا، ونَجَّنا من كل حُزن ووجع قلب. أَحِطْنا بملائكتك القديسين، لكى نكون بمعسكرهم محفوظين ومُرْشَدين، لنصل إلى اتحاد الإِيمان، وإلى معرفة مجدك غير المحسوس, وغير المحدود، فإنك مبارك إلى الأبد. آمين.​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

مركبات نا من عندك ارسل لكي تحرق الشر الموجود في الشوارع الان فاسم يسوع استجب يا الة خلاصي


----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

*يااااااااارب احمى ولادك 
ملناش غيرك يارب نصرخ ليه 
انت ملجانا الوحيد 
*​


----------



## *koki* (15 أغسطس 2013)

معليش​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## candy shop (16 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## grges monir (16 أغسطس 2013)

عدى النهارد على خير يارب
يوم صعب ونطلب معونتك


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أغسطس 2013)

_*هو انتا ليه مش سايب جنودك يتصرفو ؟؟؟*_
_*فين مارجرجس  وفين مارمينا  وفين الامير تادرس *_
_*انتو فين يا جنود المسيح*_
_*ايدكم لو اشتغلت هتعمل ثورة فعقول المصريين كلهم *_​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب*
*أنت  تعلم  بما  يخفيه  الحاقدون  *
*لكلمتك  وكنيستك  ومذبحك .. *

*واليوم*
*هم  يبخرون  لألههم  ويقدمون  ذبائح ! *
*تصدر  أنت  المشهد ... يارب*
*لكي  ما  يتمجد  أسمك  القدوس  علي  الأرض  التي  باركتها*
*وباركت  شعبها    *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب  ... هناك  البعض  لم  يحزنوا  علي  *
*هدم  كنائسك  وماجري  بها  من  تخريب*
*وحرق  ودمار .. بل  تجاسروا وأعلنوها*
*فهل  هم  علي  حق  !!*

*أم  أن  قلبي  .. مازال  صغيرا  ولم  تصله  تعزيات *
*من  عندك !!*​


----------



## soul & life (16 أغسطس 2013)

*كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الرب

لتكن يداك لمعونتى 

اعنا يارب فأنت ملجأنا وحمانا .
*


----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

انا واثق ان في ايدك كل شئ 
لاكن ارحمنا ثم ارحمنا 
من الايدي الارهابية لانك وعدت 
من يمسكم يمس حدقت  عيني
اظهرزاتك وقوتك وجبروتك في هزا الموقف 
مفيش غيرك يقدر 
وانا مستني تحقق لى وعدك


----------



## soso a (16 أغسطس 2013)

كل الشكر ليك يا يسوع على تحننك علينا 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

بارك يارب هذا اليوم و كل ايام حياتنا
اهدي الارهابيين يارب فانت وحدك القادر ان تهديهم و تجعلهم يستيقظون من غفلتهم 
اردعهم يارب فأنت وحدك القادر على ردعهم


----------



## mera22 (16 أغسطس 2013)

*انا بحبك يارب​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*بارك بلادى
ياسامع الصلاة فى قلوب كل البشر .....*


----------



## انت شبعي (16 أغسطس 2013)

يارب انا تعبانة اووووووي ريحني و ساعدني


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أغسطس 2013)

يااااااارب اسمع صراخ قلبي ليك
احمي بيوتك وولادك 
احفظ مصر


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب مصر بتنده عليك *​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2013)

رَبيْ أجعَل كُلّ أيَامنَا القَادمَه أفضَل مَن التَي مَضَتْ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أغسطس 2013)

رحمتك يا رب .. تحنن


----------



## soso a (17 أغسطس 2013)

نصلي يا رب من اجل شفاء النفوس والاجساد.
من اجل شفاء القلوب المجروحة من احزان وفراق
من اجل شفاء النفوس المتألمة من الاحزان
من اجل كل شهيد
من اجل كل اسره فقدت عزيز
ليس لنا طبيب غيرك يارب فهبنا
نعمة الشفاء والسلام الداخلي والامل والرجاء​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2013)

احمي بلدي يارب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2013)

انا عارف انك عايز الخير لمصر
انا عارف لية سمحت ليوسف انة يتباع 
وكمان عملت اية لاخواتة ايام الجوع 
وكمان واثق انك هاتعمل معجزة في مصر 
وهاترفع ابنائك لكي يتمجد اسمك
لكي العالم يشهد انك انت هو الالة الحي 
صاحب الوعد  
مبارك شعب مصر


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أغسطس 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBstnlgrblw

ارحمنا يارب


----------



## candy shop (17 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2013)

اشكرك يا يسوع


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 أغسطس 2013)

حبيبي يسوع
انا بجد تعبانه اوى
ومش قادرة استحمل اكتر من كده
ارجوك اتصرف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

*بحبك يارب
اقف جنبى بكرة عشان خاطرى
ومش تخلينى لوحدى بينهم
*​


----------



## mera22 (17 أغسطس 2013)

*اتصرف انت يارب فيا 
شيل الغشاوه من عنيا​*


----------



## Jane2 (18 أغسطس 2013)

_*ربى يسوع رغم الدماء.... رغم البكاء.... رغم النحيب والعويل... رغم الدمار المنتظر
رغم كل ذلك .... اشم رائحة الفرج  .... اشم رائحة روحك القدس تقترب وتقترب
من ارض مصر....اري دموع ام النور تسقط من السماء..... فما ان تصل الى مصر فيخضر اليابس
 وترتوى الارض وتشفى كل الجروح ويسكت النحيب والعويل 
ويتحول الى صرخة فرحة بقدوم الرب الى ارض مصر نحن فى انتظار قدومك
نحن فى انتظار مجدك فى ارض مصر....*_


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أغسطس 2013)

*لو بعمل حاجة جديدة عليا 
اقف معايا و بينلي الصالح فين يارب​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أغسطس 2013)

انا مستنيك 
لتختار الصالح لبلادنا 
هي في يدك الان يا الهي
لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (18 أغسطس 2013)

*صرخت من كل قلبي ... أستجب لي يارب  *
*دعوتك خلصني*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

حافظ على كل حبايبي يارب و خليهملي و فرح قلوبهم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## soso a (19 أغسطس 2013)

تركت حياتي كلها في يدك يا رب لأن يدك لا تخطئ أبداً​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 أغسطس 2013)

يا رب-- تمم عملك-- كون معانا يا رب


----------



## soso a (19 أغسطس 2013)

يا يسوع عزى قلب

 كل 

ام واخت وابنه وابن واب 

وكل قلب موجوع بالفراق لحبيب ليه 

ارحم يارب شعبك وصنعه يديك ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (19 أغسطس 2013)

انا اسفـ،،متزعلشي ​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أغسطس 2013)

أرحمنا  يارب​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أغسطس 2013)

اشكرك
لانك بتحافظ على ولادك 
وبتنجيهم​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أغسطس 2013)

بشكرك علي كل شئ يارب​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 أغسطس 2013)

*لتكن مشيئتك يا رب

[YOUTUBE]yOM3tbO9iAk[/YOUTUBE]
​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب  ارحمنا *​


----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2013)

يا يَسوع..
 "خَلِّصْ شَعْبَكَ،​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أغسطس 2013)

الى متى يارب تنسانى ؟؟!!!!​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>


 
 ياااااااااااااا رب


----------



## انت شبعي (20 أغسطس 2013)

ارحمنا و ارفع غضبك عنا و احفظ بلدنا يااااااارب


----------



## kawasaki (20 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 أغسطس 2013)

انا مستهلش الي بتعملة علشاني اشكرك يا رب على النمة اللي بتدهاني كل يوم


----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## mera22 (20 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب انا بجد زهقت مش هقدر اكتر من كده
محتاجاك تدخل في حياتي بقي وتختارلي انت الصالح
ارجووووووووك ياااااااااااااااااارب
انا هفضل مستنيااااااااااااك​*


----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2013)

يارب خلص شعبك وبارك ميراثك 
وارعهم واحملهم إلى الأبد"​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2013)

يارب ارحم نفوسا تتالم ولاتتكلم ,​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2013)

ارحمنا​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أغسطس 2013)

اشكرك يارب في كل حال ومن اجل كل حال لانك سترتنا واعنتنا وحفظتنا
اشكرك لانك بتحافظ على اولادكفي وقت الشدة
امين​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أغسطس 2013)

فاضل تكة تانى يارب وفعلا حاسس بانى فقدت الامل واتمليت امل


----------



## انت شبعي (21 أغسطس 2013)

ياااااااااارب
انت تعلم ما بداخلي فأعني


----------



## انت شبعي (21 أغسطس 2013)

يارب فاضل حاجة مش فاهماها
اكشفهالي يارب


----------



## mena.galal17 (21 أغسطس 2013)

هتقبلني ؟


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 أغسطس 2013)

صــــبــــاح الـــــــــفــــــل يـــا بــــابـــا يــــــــســــــــوع


†​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2013)

يا رب انتهر كل حروب الشرير يا رب الى موجها لابنائك من كل جانب و من كل اتجاه--
 يا رب الحروب شديده اوى--  و للاسف ايماننا ضعيف  و نقع سريعا--
 قوينا بيك يا رب


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 أغسطس 2013)

لو انا في يوم سبتك انت متسبنيش
لو في يوم نسيتك انت متنسانيش
لو بعدت عنك خليني في حضنك اعيش
لانك انت ابويا وغيرك انت ماليـــش


†​


----------



## mena.galal17 (22 أغسطس 2013)

سامحني


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أغسطس 2013)

انت عنك كتير وانا بطلب مجدك وبرك 
ضع يدك على مصر
انا ثقتي فيك لا تنتهي


----------



## mera22 (22 أغسطس 2013)

*انت حبي وحياااااااااااااااتي​*


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

اشكرك يارب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أغسطس 2013)

انت ربي وانا لاسمك اشهد بك قلبي يشغف اليوم ويعبد قد سبيت القلب والروح لاسعد وانا لالامك اشهد


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 أغسطس 2013)

*مشغولة الناس عني علطول و انت مشغول بيا و مسئول عني و لو عنك بعدي يطول 
بترجع نفسي لو ضلت​*[YOUTUBE]p9Ow5ukhna8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (22 أغسطس 2013)

يارب ارررررررررررررررررحمنا 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2013)

*محتاجة انك تقويني يارب 
*
​


----------



## soso a (23 أغسطس 2013)

مد يديك يا الهى واملك على قلبى 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أغسطس 2013)

*أرحمني  يا الله  ثم  أرحمني*​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

صباح الفل يا بابا يسوع
بحبك اوووووووووي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

بحبك اصل انا منك ومارتحش بعيد عنك


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

*مهما ضعفى امتلكنى واتسرب فيا اليأس *
*  أنت ف عنيك شايفنى إبنك جبار البأس*
*  وفاتح ليا حضنك وشايل منى الخوف وبكلمه وعد منك بهزم ربوات والوف*
*  +++اسندنى ف ضعفى واسمع لصلاتى اللهم ارحمنى انا الخاطى+++*

*



*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 أغسطس 2013)

*خليك معايا انهاردة 
و فرح قلبي بوجودك فيه​*


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

اقوله يارب يا تاخدني يا تاخدني بردو مفيش حل تالت


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 أغسطس 2013)

*يا رب بحبك ... لا تتركني ... أنا بنتك يلي بضل محتاجتلك*​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

انا ماسكة ايديك يارب
انا متشبثة في هدب ثوبك
مهما حصلي مهما جرالي مفيش مكروه يقدر يصيبني طول ما انا في حمااااااااك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

سهرانه عينك  طول الوقت مش بس شيفاني..
لاكن دي حرساني وبدأت اشعر براحه وانا وياك..
،،​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

انا بحبك اوى يايسوع
محدش بيفهمنى ولا يعرف يحللى مشاكلى غيرك
انا بحبك اوى ياباباتى
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أغسطس 2013)

سراج لرجلي كلامك ونور لسبيلى 
انت مطمئني طول ما انت معاي 
انا ليك يا ابن اللة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

وحشتنى يابابا نفسى اروحلك بقا
​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

صــبـاحــك فــل يــا بـــابــا يــســوع


†​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

يارب الدنيا دي كلها كذب و غش وخداع
لكن كفاية تكون راضي عني و بس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أغسطس 2013)

علمني اقدم ليك تسبيح يرفعني اليك 
واكون كزبيحة حمد انا بين ايديك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 أغسطس 2013)

*بين يديك راحتي 
بين يديك احتمي 
انت مليكي .. سيدي
راعي حياتي .. و مرشدي ​*


----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أغسطس 2013)

من فضلك خليك معايا متسبنيش


----------



## اغريغوريوس (24 أغسطس 2013)

عحز لساني عن التعبير........


----------



## tamav maria (25 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (25 أغسطس 2013)

ما تسيبش ايدي يارب
انا محتاجالك
و لو في يوم بعدت عنك قربني منك تاني و رجعني ليك


----------



## tamav maria (25 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ملك العين (25 أغسطس 2013)

اسمع صراخي ياسيدي والي صيلاتي امل ازنيك


----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أغسطس 2013)

مليش غيرك قدني في المسير 
مش عايز غير انت وحدك


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

الله يسمحك​


----------



## ملك العين (25 أغسطس 2013)

رد --------------------------- المسلوب


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

انا من غيرك ضائعه​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

يارب خالى بالك منها وحافظ عليها 
ودبرلها الصالح وفرحنى بيها قريب​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> يارب خالى بالك منها وحافظ عليها
> ودبرلها الصالح وفرحنى بيها قريب​




ودي مين  بقي هاااااااااااااا:smil12:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ودي مين  بقي هاااااااااااااا:smil12:


 واحدة كدا 
:new2:


----------



## kawasaki (25 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 أغسطس 2013)

يااااااااارب


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

اسندنى فضعفى واسمع لصلاتى الهم ارحمنى انا الخاطى​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 أغسطس 2013)

*نفسي تظهر ليا اللي بحلم بيه ده 
مستحيل ولا ممكن يتحقق ؟؟​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (26 أغسطس 2013)

*ارشدنى يارب 
واللى انت شايفه الصالح انا راضى بيه 

بحسابات البشر مش ممكن 
بس مافيش عندك حاجه مستحيله 
اصله انا ماعدش عندى غيرك 

يارب *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*متشكرة خالص يا ربي يسوع على الرد اللي انت بعتهولي
انا بحبك اووووووي بجد ​*


----------



## DODY2010 (26 أغسطس 2013)

يا لحبك الفائق يا إله المستحيلات.

تحوِّل كل الأحداث لحساب ملكوتك في داخلي.

تقيم من قلبي الفاسد هيكلًا مقدسًا لك.

تصنع عجائب في داخلي.

وتشتم ذبائح حب وتسبيح ورضا!


----------



## DODY2010 (26 أغسطس 2013)

هوذا أعماقي بين يديك.

ليعمل روحك القدوس فيها.

ليطهرها ويقدسها.

فتقيم فيها وليمة سماوية مفرحة!

تصير أنت سرّ فرحي وعيدي الدائم.


----------



## DODY2010 (26 أغسطس 2013)

إن كانت خطاياي قد دفعتني إلى السبي،

فأنت محرر النفوس من سيي إبليس،

ومنقذها من العبودية.


----------



## DODY2010 (26 أغسطس 2013)

من يقدر أن يحررني من عدو الخير غيرك؟

من يرد لي كرامة مجد أولاد الله التي وهبتني إياها؟

من يضمني إلى موكبك المتهلل إلا نعمتك!


----------



## kawasaki (26 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 أغسطس 2013)

اسمع صلاتى


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

صباح الفل يا بابا يسوع


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

يارب ابعد عني الشر و الاشرار
احفظني يارب و احميني من اي سوء


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

احتاج اليك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أغسطس 2013)

اشكرك يا رب 
منسيتنيش


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

كل الحب ده يارب لحد زيي كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير قوى بجد 
وانا ماستهلش​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

*بحبك يا يسوعى ونفسى فى حضنك تخبينى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

مشتاق ليك  بجد الحياة وحشة اوى من غير ايدك يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGcCqLEa2GM


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا علي كل الاشياء الحلوه اللي بتمنحني لي​


----------



## soso a (26 أغسطس 2013)

أعـطني يارب أفـكـار تكون أنـت أسـاسـها.. أعـطني يارب قـلـبـاً تكون أنـت سـاكـنـه.. أعـطني يارب حـكـمـة تكون أنـت بـانـيـهـا.. أعـطني يارب أحـلاماً تكون أنـت فـيـهـا ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أغسطس 2013)

مش عارف حاجة انا


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

انظر اليا يا الله فان قلبى يختنق
محتاجك بجد


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

*بشكرك من كل قلبى يا احن اب 
شكرا ليك يارب لانك دايما واقف جنبى *​


----------



## ملك العين (27 أغسطس 2013)

ساغيش  لك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)

يارب انـــى لا اطــلـــب احـــمـالا اخــف ......... و لــكـنــى اطــلـب اكــتــافــا اقـــــوي​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 أغسطس 2013)

بارك كل ايام حياتنا يارب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)

*ساعدنى يارب
*​


----------



## AdmanTios (27 أغسطس 2013)

*سوريا يا يسوع


**يا يسوع  نرفع اليك سوريا بكل آلامها و أحزانها و مأسيها و دمائها
*
*نتركها بين يديك لكى تنظر اليها وتلمسها بلمستك  الشافية
*
*سوريا مريضة و تتألم ............... سوريا تنزف ولكنها تنبض*

*نرجو مراحمك آيها الرب الحنون أشفيها و أرفع عنها كل بلاء*

*خلصها و أحضنها  .....  و ها نحن شعبك و بكل ايمان بشخصك*

*و قوتك  و سلطانك نصرخ لك من اجل سوريا . أرجوك يارب إستجب لنا.*
​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2013)

محتاجتك يارب ساعدني
ارجوك​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

بحبك يا يسوع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أغسطس 2013)

ااااااه يا رب--- محتاجه انك تشتغل فيا شغل كثييييييييييير اوى


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

ابنك .. محتاس وتايه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أغسطس 2013)

انا محتاجلك متسبنيش يا يسوع


----------



## johna&jesus (27 أغسطس 2013)

_*مش عارف ااقولك ايه بس بجد انا مبسوط اوى *_
_*حبيبى يا يسوووووووع*_​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*مش عارف ااقولك ايه بس بجد انا مبسوط اوى *_
> _*حبيبى يا يسوووووووع*_​




يارب دايما يا واد:59:


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أغسطس 2013)

مستحقش محبتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أغسطس 2013)

ربى يسوع خلى بالك من سوريا زى ما وقفت جنبنا فى مصر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)

*يايسوع تعبانة
*​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2013)

اتكالي عليك يارب
انت الي عارف كل شئ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أغسطس 2013)

اليك يارب اتضرع ان تشفي القلوب المنكسرة الحزينة ضع يدك الحانية عليهم انزع حزن الحزانى اشفي امراضهم 
محتاج اليك يا ربي انهضني يايسوع 
محتاج لعملك فينا وللمسة قوية للنهوض من الاتعاب
اشكرك لانك بسمع وتستجيب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أغسطس 2013)

ان اللة لا ينظر الى الحاضر الدي نحن فية 
بقدر ما ينظر الي المستقبل الدي نصل الية
من اقوال قداسة البا با  شنودة


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

*كتير بتدق علي قلبي*
*  وانا مسمعش*
*  واقولك دايما انا راجع*
*  لكن مرجعش*
*  سامحني بجد انا الخاطي*
*  اللي متعلمش*​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 أغسطس 2013)

يارب هون و سهل و يسر و دبر كل الامور


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أغسطس 2013)

*اخلق فيا قلب جديد*
​


----------



## magedrn (27 أغسطس 2013)

جايلك بكرة باذنك لو اديتنى العمر لحد ما اعيشه


----------



## انت شبعي (27 أغسطس 2013)

فرح كل اولادك يارب


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 أغسطس 2013)

خليك جنبي يا يسوع محتاجالك


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أغسطس 2013)

*الراحة بعيد عن حضنك تعب  والتعب في حضنك راحة يارب !*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2013)

*واثقة فيك
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2013)

*وحشتني اوي ياربي .. نفسي ارجع اتكلم معاك زي زمان , انا بحبك صدقني

 من ساعة ما خرجتك من قلبي .. و مفيش انسان في الكون قدر يسد مكانك*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أغسطس 2013)

*فرح قلب كل حزين يا رب
فرح قلوب اخواتي الحزاني 
علشان قلبي موجوع عليهم 
و لتكن مشيئتك في كل حين​*


----------



## انت شبعي (28 أغسطس 2013)

يااااااااارب


----------



## AdmanTios (28 أغسطس 2013)

*ربي و مُخلصي الصالح

هبني قدرة أن أتشبهه بالغصن المثمر
الذي بالإتحاد الحي بشخصك ينتج ثمراً
*


----------



## انت شبعي (28 أغسطس 2013)

يارب فرح كل قلب حزين
يارب اشفي كل انسان مريض
يارب اعط كل محتاج
يارب نجح كل اولادك و ارزقهم و حقق امنياتهم


----------



## zezza (28 أغسطس 2013)

أنعم علي شعبك بواحدانية القلب. أعط طمأنينة للعالم ..ايعد عنا الوباء و الغلاء و سيف الاعداء بدد مشورتهم كما بددت مشورة اخيتوفل


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب يسوع عايزة اقولك 
كلمة من قلبي اووووي
بشكرك  
و بجد بحبك اوووووووووي​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أغسطس 2013)

اشكرك لانك نجيتني 
اشكرك لانك بتحبني 
اشكرك لاني ابنك 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أغسطس 2013)

_سواد اليل تصرب فيا انتشر الداء _​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 أغسطس 2013)

خلاص كدة يارب كل شئ انتهى ؟
نهاية صعبة و مؤلمة 
يارب طب وداع اخير قبل النهاية
بلاش تيجي النهاية كدة على طول


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أغسطس 2013)

_*حبيبى يا يسوووووووووووووع *_​


----------



## kawasaki (28 أغسطس 2013)

يارب يسوع 
ارحمني انا الخاطئ
انا غير مستحق​


----------



## *koki* (28 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*حبيبى يا يسوووووووووووووع *_​



كنت داخله و حاطه نفس الجمله فى دماغى 
حبيبى يا يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أغسطس 2013)

*ربي أنت ملجأي وبرجي الحصين وترسي في وقت الضيق، 
*

*اتكل عليك واضعاً ثقتي بك لأنك لن تتركني*
​


----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2013)

ربي... القلق اتعب نفوسنا... والخوف سكن قلوبنا.... 
والدمع ملأ عيوننا ....  ولكن اليأس لم ولن يغلبنا.... 
صورتك امامنا ...مسبحتنا في ايدينا... 
اسمك على شفاهنا...  وصليبك حامينا .... امين​


----------



## ملك العين (28 أغسطس 2013)

اعبر الينا واعنا


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

_*بابا يسوع هو ليه اليوم مبقاش يكمل بنفس لفرحة بتاعت اول الهار*_
_*انا مخنوق اوى يارب*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب أعمل من أجل اسمك .. ليس لكوني بار في عينك ..
 لتكن عيناك مفتوحتان .. و أذناك مصغيتان الي صوت تنهد شعبك*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

*اشكرك يارب انك بتساعدنى
*​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2013)

شكرااا يارب لان شمسك
تشرق علينا كل يوم
ونحن بخير​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 أغسطس 2013)

*انت حنين قوى ياربى  *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

*ارحمنى برحمتك
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

_انا كنت ميت بالذنوب والخطايا  _
_انا اللى مليان بالعيوب قومتنى _​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 أغسطس 2013)

فرح كل قلب حزين
ارشد كل الىايهين
والي بيك مش مأمنين
عرفهم بمجدك انـت مـين​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

_ اسمعنى انا برمى بحملى عليك _​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

انا تعبانة اوي يارب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب لتكن مشيئتك 
وقرب البعيد
اعطينا ثقة فيك زيادة 

*


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

*ماليش غيرك يا يسوع ...*


----------



## kawasaki (29 أغسطس 2013)

*يا عدراء يا ام النور دبري الامور*



*

*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب ساعدنى
*​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2013)

يارب استجب


----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

اشكرك يارب على كل شئ


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

ياااااه يارب 
شكرآ على القلم دا عرفت اد ايه قامتى الروحية قليلة 
وانى ضعيف 
سامحنى يارب​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

يارب متزعلش حد مني لانك الة محبة


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> يارب متزعلش حد مني لانك الة محبة


امين 
انت شكلك عسل يا رمسيس :smile01
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا جميل​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أغسطس 2013)

تعبااااااانه يا يسوع


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> تعبااااااانه يا يسوع


 يارب يفرح قلبيك


----------



## ملك العين (30 أغسطس 2013)

تمجد  في حياتي يارب


----------



## peace_86 (30 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب إشفي اختي المريضة*


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2013)

*ﺃﻣﺴﻚ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻳﺪﻱ ﻭﺧﺪﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺿﻌﻔﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻴﻞ ,,, ﺃﺭﺣﻤﻨﻲ ﻭﺃﺳﻤﻊ ﻵ‌ﻫﺎﺕ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﻭﺷﻴﻞ*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

يارب فرح كل قلب حزين​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *يارب إشفي اختي المريضة*


+ امين +​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 أغسطس 2013)

*محتاجالك ياربي يسوع 
اسئلة كتير ومش لاقية ليها اجابة
محتاجة ليك تظهر ليا حكمتك .[/​B]*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب اشفى كل تعبان
وحقق امنية كل واحد طلب منك حاجة*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2013)

يارب امل لي ازنك واسمع تضرعى اليك يارب اظهر زاتك وسلامك في مصر واصغي لكل من يطلبك 
_*امين*_


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2013)

امممممممم دبر الامر يا صاحب الامر


----------



## ملك العين (30 أغسطس 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك من كل قلبي


----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*ياربي يسوع اقف معايا انهاردة
 و اختار ليا الصالح انت عارف انا محتاجالك قد ايه​*


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *ياربي يسوع اقف معايا انهاردة*
> 
> 
> * و اختار ليا الصالح انت عارف انا محتاجالك قد ايه*​


امين 
ااقف معاها يارب​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

يارب اكشفلي كل حاجة
انا محتاجالك
اكشفلي الحاجة دي بالتحديد 
عشان خاطر ماما العدرا يارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أغسطس 2013)

اسمع صلوات كل اخواتى اللى كاتبين هنا فى الموضوع طلبات

آمين


----------



## كرستينا كركر (31 أغسطس 2013)

*تعبااااااااااااااااااانه خااااااالص يايسوع ارجوك مد ايدك وساعدنى...*
*من فضلك ياابويا متسيبنيش*​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

انت عارف طلبتي يا بابا يسوع
انا مسنودة عليك يارب


----------



## اغريغوريوس (31 أغسطس 2013)

بشكرك لاجل الثقة التي منحتني اياها فيك ....


----------



## روزي86 (31 أغسطس 2013)

احمي اولادك يا يسوع​


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (31 أغسطس 2013)

*اشفيني يا رب محتاجك اكثر من اي وقت​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب ارحم
يااااااااااااااااارب بارك 

محتاجالك يا ربي يسوع اوووووووي​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2013)

تعالى يارب بروحك المس اراضينا​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

حافظ على بناتك وولادك​


----------



## candy shop (31 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2013)

يارب اسمع واستجب تضرعات شعبك
احفظ ابنائك واعطهم سؤل قلوبهم 
امين
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*احفظ بلادنا يارب
*​


----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2013)

يارب ارحم نفوسآ تتألم ولا تتكلم​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 أغسطس 2013)

يارب ارجوك علشان خاطري المس ابنتك
حزينه جداا انا يارب 
ولكن لتكن مشيئتك 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> يارب ارجوك علشان خاطري المس ابنتك
> 
> حزينه جداا انا يارب
> ولكن لتكن مشيئتك ​


امين ربنا يفرح قلبيك​


----------



## روزي86 (1 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب فرح كل نفس حزينة ​


----------



## kawasaki (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*يا رب افرح بقي *
*نسيت شكل الفرحه *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> يارب ارجوك علشان خاطري المس ابنتك
> حزينه جداا انا يارب
> ولكن لتكن مشيئتك
> ​


انت قلت يارب ان اجتمع اتنين على طلبة استجابت 
احنا اكثر من العدد دة وبنطلب حسب وعدك انك تنتهر كل حزن وكل ضيقة من النفس التي امامك والتي لجأت اليك  بل وعوضها بفرح من عنك كي يكسر الضلام والحزن انت وعدت وقلت ادعوني في وقت الضيق انقزك فتمجدني ونحن ندعوك الان ولك كل الاكرام والمجد لانك بتوعد وتوفي بالوعد
اشكرك يا رب لانك سمعت واستجبت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 سبتمبر 2013)

يا رب مالي غير 

ابات واصحي على خيرك
لا تنساني برحمتك ولا تحوجني لحد غيرك 
امين
​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

دبرها بتدبيرك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*لتكن مشيئتك فى كل شىء يارب 
ارحم ضعفى ليس لى سواك *​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (1 سبتمبر 2013)

محتاجه حضنك اوى يا يسوعى


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*خد بيدى متبنيسشى بجد
يارب بجد 
معاك كل معنى السعادة
ومن غيرك لا طعم فى حياتى
انتا بيها كل شى ومن غيرك يارب
حياتى لا شى
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 سبتمبر 2013)

يا رب ...........


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

فين ايديك ياربى هتسيبها تضيع​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب طمنا عليها ارجوك وحافظ عليها *​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

انا اسف بس ليه ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 سبتمبر 2013)

ياااأ رب


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

بشكرك علي كل حال يارب​


----------



## omid (1 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب
امنح السلام في القلوب برحمتك 
لكي يكف القاده اصحاب القرار في القتال
 حتى يتغلبوا على الكراهيه والعنف 
بشجاعه وبتحقيق المصالحه 
في عالمنا المضطرب ​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

هتسيبنى انام زعلان ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## AdmanTios (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربي و حبيبي و مُخلصي الصالح
هبني قدرة أن أكُمل مسيرتي برفقتك
فأنت وحدك دونما الكل تكفيني عن كل شئ
و لا يُهمني سوي أن أرضُيك إلهي الحبيب .
*


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب اعطيني قلب مؤمن مطمئن و انزع من جوايا الشك
و حوله الى يقين
يارب انا تعبانة و انت وحدك راحتي
يارب محتاجالك جدا لاني تعبت من نفسي و من مخي اللي مش مبطل تفكير و قلبي اللي اتملا شك و عدم ايمان


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب فاضل حاجة اخيرة و بس
ساعدني ارجوك يا بابا يسوع المسيح


----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيبى بجد​


----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ذكر يارب كل الملحدين أذكر يارب كل الضائعين بسببنا وكل الذين تاهوا ونحن لاندري........أذكر يارب كل الذين سببنا لهم العثرات وكنا سبب في بعدهم عنك​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب خد الشيطان اللي في بالي عشان بجد مش طايقاه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 سبتمبر 2013)

بشكر ياحبيبي ^_^​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

فرح قلوب ولادك و لبي احتياجاتهم يا يسوع


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا عايزك انت يا صاحب القوات تشغل يمينك تعمل معجزات*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*الراحة بعيد عن حضنك تعب والتعب في حضنك راحة يارب !*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب 
اقف مع من طلبك واستنجد بيك 
يارب 
اقف النهاردة بغرفة العمليات للشفاء 
للي اترجوك ان تشفي
انا واثق انك استجبت 
وشعب الر ب يقول 
امين
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*احبـك يارب يا قوتــي*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*اشكرك يا رب انك عوضتني 
بأصحاب و اخوات هنا 
ملو عليا حياتي 
ارجوك يارب
حافظ عليهم و فرح قلوبهم​*


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*اشـــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرك يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا يســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

اشكرك لانك بتستجيب​


----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب راحة البال​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب انا خايفة اوي
خليك معايا و متسيبنيش
انا متكلة عليك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (3 سبتمبر 2013)

بحبك
مقدرش اعيش من غيرك
واثق انك سمعتنى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب فرح قلب كل حزين ​*


----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ساصلي وانام بامان لاني اثق بك الهي 
انك حافظي الذي لاينام .​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ساعدنى يا يسوعى انى افرح اللى حواليا واخليهم مبسوطين على طول


----------



## johna&jesus (3 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيبى مش  عارف اعمل ايه بس واثق ان ايدك هتمجد
^_^​


----------



## AdmanTios (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا تُسعفني الكلمات الوافية في التعبير
عن مدي شكري يا إلهي الحنان ......

لأنه بكل محنة تمر بي ..... أدُرك تماماً مدي قُربي منك

شكراً ربي علي كل محنة تُقربي منك
لأنها أفضل بكثير من نعمة تُبعدني عنك
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*إلهي احضن ضعفي حتى يختفي فيك ...!*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب الايام دي 
احساس غريب جوايا
تاعبني اووووي ممكن تكون جنبي
و تفهمني حكمتك 
لاني بجد 
محتاجالك اوووووووي​*


----------



## kawasaki (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب *
*فرح قلبي وقلب كل اخواتي *
*اقف معاهم ومعايا *
*انتا ليك حكمه يارب*
*انتا بس يارب اللي بتبعت الصالح *
*والوحش احنا اللي بنجيبه لنفسينا *
*بس انا انسان *
*ضعيف ومكسور *
*قويني يارب *
*والمس قلبي *​


----------



## androw rady (4 سبتمبر 2013)

اشكرك يا رب ان انتا بتحافظ عالينا كتير


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ثقتى فيك كبييره لانك اب حبيب  قبل ما تكون رب ليا....


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2013)

أنت جميل يارب ♥


----------



## انت شبعي (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ياربي انا مش زعلانة بس مصدومة
مش عارفة لكن فلتكن مشيئتك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2013)

من كل مخاوفى نجينى


----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ياااارب ارحمنا وارحم شعبك في كل مكان​


----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*اعن ضعف ايمانى يارب
*


----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*اشكرك يارب على كل حال 
ومن اجل كل حال 
وفي كل حال

لتكن مشيئتك يارب​*


----------



## Samir poet (4 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2013)

يا يسوع ، يا من بجراحك شفيتنا و بموتك احييتنا 
 نطلب منك ان تلمس مرضانا وتشفيهم بحسب مشيئتك ،، امين​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب انظر الى فقلبى يختنق​


----------



## Sango (4 سبتمبر 2013)

علمنى ان اقول فى كل شى لتكن مشئتك لا مشئتى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياربي يسوع 
خليك واقف معايا انهاردة 
ماتسبنيش يا يسوع 
امسك ايديا 
محتاجالك اووووي​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*انت يارب العشرة اللى مقدرش استغنى عنها ابدا *​


----------



## DODY2010 (5 سبتمبر 2013)

أحتاج أن تقود حياتي بروحك القدوس ...أريدك تمسك دفة سفينتي كي لا أغرق في الشرور ....تنقذني ...تخلصني ...تضمني ....حبيبي يسوع مخلصي الحنون


----------



## AdmanTios (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*إلهي و مُخلص نفسي الحنون
إصنع معي يا رب آية للخير
فيرى ذلك مبغضي نفسي فيخزوا
لأنك أنت يا رب أعنتني  وعزيتني
آمين و حق و عادل أنت دوماً يا رب المجد
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اغفر لي خطيئتي وجهلى


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 سبتمبر 2013)

قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الصباؤوت


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب محتاجالك جدا
متسيبنيش يا بابا يسوع ارجوك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

امسكني بكلتا يديك و لا تدعني افلت من بين اصابعك


----------



## kawasaki (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب يسوع *
*انا تعبت  ومفيش غيرك يحل كل صعب*
*مد ايدك يارب *
*ودبر الامور الصعبه *
*بقوه دمك *
*بقوه صليبك *
*بسلطان لاهوتك المحي *
*دبر اموري يارب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *يارب يسوع *​
> *انا تعبت ومفيش غيرك يحل كل صعب*
> *مد ايدك يارب *
> *ودبر الامور الصعبه *
> ...


 امين يارب
ربنا يستجيب ليك و يحقق طلبتك
حاولت اقيمك و معرفتش
ربنا معاك و يدبر كل امورك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## kawasaki (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> امين يارب
> ربنا يستجيب ليك و يحقق طلبتك
> حاولت اقيمك و معرفتش
> ربنا معاك و يدبر كل امورك و يفرح قلبك


 

*امين ياميرا *
*ميرسي يا اختي ياغاليه *
*صليلي معاكي من فضلك*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب انا تعبت بقى ومش قادرة استحمل اكتر من كدة
*​


----------



## كلدانية (5 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بحبك اوووووووي يا احلى بابا يسوع في الدنيا


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*احفظني مثل حدقة العين. بظل جناحيك أسترني.*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (6 سبتمبر 2013)

والدنيا كلها لو جات عليا،ميهمنيش لانك انت معايا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*اشكرك يارب
*​


----------



## grges monir (6 سبتمبر 2013)

دبر يارب الحال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2013)

يا رب  من اجل دموع الاطفال وقلوبهم الخائفة ... 
من اجل براءتهم ... 
من اجل مستقبلهم... 
نرجوك يا رب ان توقف الحروب وتلهم المسؤولين الى الخير .... 
يا رب السلام اعطنا السلام​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب يسوع اقف جنبي
واختار ليا الصالح ارجوك
لتكن مشيئتك يارب*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انا محتاجليك اوووووووووووى​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب اعمل اي حاجه ​


----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اقف معايا وساعدنى


----------



## johna&jesus (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اقف مع كل ولادك يارب اللى طلبوك 
واولهم انا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*احفظني مثل حدقة العين. بظل جناحيك أسترني.*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب ارجوك خليك معايا انهاردة
*​


----------



## AdmanTios (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*آتي بكل همومي و أضعها بين يديك
لأنه ما أحلي السجود أمامك يا رب الوجود
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 سبتمبر 2013)

اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

بحبك يا احلى بابا يسوع


----------



## aalyhabib (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*لست  مستحقا  ان  أدعي  لك  أبنا*

*بل  أجعلني  كأحد  أجرائك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)

خبيييييييييييييييييييينى​


----------



## aalyhabib (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*أسمع  صراخي .... ياسيدي*​


----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

مد ايدك يا يسوع


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراااااا ياحبيبي اووووووي ^_^​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*بحبك اوي يا يسوع *


----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

قربني ليك يا يسوع


----------



## tamav maria (9 سبتمبر 2013)

سامحني ياسيدي​


----------



## kawasaki (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب *
*زي ما لمست قلبي *
*وعرفتيني طريقك *
*ياضابط الكل *
* ريح قلبي يارب *
*وقلب كل اخواتي *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب ارجوك
اختار ليا الصالح *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*خدنى عندك بقى عشان خاطرى
عشان خاطرى
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *خدنى عندك بقى عشان خاطرى*
> 
> *عشان خاطرى*​


امين  يارب خدها فحضنك وفرحهااااا​


----------



## cyrilamir (10 سبتمبر 2013)

يا يسوع الوديع و المتواضع القلب , اجعل قلبنا مثل قلبك الاقدس


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*اشكـــــرك يااااااا رب*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*ﻳﺎﺭﺏ ﻗﺪ ﺳﻔﻴﻨﻪ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻲ ﻭﺭﺳﻴﻬﺎ ﻟﺒﺮ ﺍﻻﻣﺎﻥ *​


----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

اشكرك يااارب ​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب ارشدني و ساعدني


----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2013)

يا رب اغفر خطايانا واجعلنا في نعيمك آمنين​


----------



## ملك العين (11 سبتمبر 2013)

اجذبني وراك فاجري


----------



## kawasaki (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*طمن قلبي يارب*
*انا قلقان *​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب فرح كل قلب حزين و طمن كل نفس قلقانة و ريح كل انسان تعبان و اعط كل انسان محتاج


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة يا بابا يسوع انا بحبك
و ازاي مااحبكش بعد كل اللي عملته و بتعمله علشاني
هو انا من غيرك كنت قدرت اعيش اصلا
هو انا ليا حد غيرك
هو فيه حد غيرك بيمسحلي دموعي
هو فيه قلب غيرك بيحتضن قلبي
هو فيه احلى منك و لا اطيب منك و لا احن منك
انا ماليش غيرك يا يسوع و ما اساويش حاجة من غيرك
انا محتاجالك اوي اوي متسيبنيش ارجوك


----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب  قدم  الشفاء  للمريض*
*وأعطي  أمان  للقلقان*
​


----------



## sparrow (12 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب يسوع ......


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*"بسطت إليك يدى، نفسى نحوك كأرض يابسة.."*
​


----------



## cyrilamir (12 سبتمبر 2013)

اضع بين يديك حياتي , اقبلها , فلتكن حياتي كلها خاضعة لارادتك . اقبلني يارب و اقبل مشاكلي و همومي


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2013)

وسط خوفى انت الامااااااااااان


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*إلهى, لم أكن أعلم أن أجمل أوقات حياتى هي الضيقات والتجارب 
والأزمات لأنها تجعلنى انسى الكل و انظر إليك وحدك*

​


----------



## kawasaki (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب حط ايدك معاها وقويها *
*ونسيها الحزن اللي هيا شيفاه *
*واسترها عليها يارب *
*وخلي بالك منها *
*علشان دي بنتك *
*حبيبتك*
*واستر طريقها اللي بتمشي عليه *
*وباركها بمحبتك *
*وخلي بالك من اخواتها *
*وباباها ومامتها *
*وكل معارفها *
*وريح بالها *
*امين يارب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*في يدك وضعت كل شيء لانه في يدك كل شيء*
​


----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 سبتمبر 2013)

أعنى...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

بحبك يا يسوع اوي اوي
شكرا ليك يا الهي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا ليك يا يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2013)

اشكرك ربي على كل ما تختاره لي بحكمتك ...
لأنك عالم بما يناسبني اكثر مني... فشكرا" لك​


----------



## kawasaki (13 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2013)

يا صليب الرب يا حبيب القلب احفظنا بكل درب 
وخلصنا من كل شر وأملاء العالم من نورك البهي ... امين ​


----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2013)

يا رب بحق صليبك نصلي في هذا اليوم المبارك 
من اجل الشعوب ونشعل الشموع ان تخلص العالم من الحروب .. امين​


----------



## white.angel (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*انت تعلم اين انا *
*وتشعر بما يحويه قلبى*
*وتعلم احتياجى لك ..*
*وتدرك عجزى فى الوصول اليك*
*فان كنت استطع ... لكان زمانى بين يديك *

*انت من يعرف وانت من يشعر وانت من يدرك وانت من يقدر*
*فكيف تكون الخطوه الاولى من نصيبى ... *
*اخطو مئة خطوه ان طلب الامر واعيدينى لحضنك من جديد ... *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

كن معي وقويني حبيبي​


----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

محتاجالك اوي يا ابويا


----------



## kawasaki (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*لتكن مشيئتك *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*[YOUTUBE]2-Bxr8juFlg[/YOUTUBE]

ارحمنا يا رب

اشفي جروحنا و اشفي المنا 
احنا ف محنة كما الايتام 
و لتكن مشيئتك ف كل حين​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*اشكرك على كل شىء​*


----------



## kawasaki (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياابويا *
*انتا عايز مني ايه *
*انا مش فاهم يا ابويا *
*انا مش قادر *
*انا مش عارف *
*انتا يابا حنين *
*طب بتسبهم يعملوا فيا كدا ليه ؟*​ 
*

*​


----------



## kawasaki (15 سبتمبر 2013)

_*ليه يا رب اشمعني انا اللي يحصلي كد  !*_
_* ازاي يعني وانتا موجود ؟!*_
_*ليه يارب انا شايف الحزن دا كله ؟*_
_*ليه اللي عايزين يحزنونني كتير ؟*_
_*مش هما كلهم في ايدك انتا ؟*_
_* مش انتا ضابط الكل ؟*_
_*ليه بتسمح بكل دا، وأنا في رعايتك وفي حمايتك ؟ !*_​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 سبتمبر 2013)

صبرنى يا رب .. قوينى بيك


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا يا بابا يسوع يا حبيبي عشان بتحافظ عليا و تحميني من مؤامرات الابالسة الاشرار
دنهم يا الله و ليسقطوا في جميع مؤامراتهم و ككثرة نفاقهم استأصلهم
متكلة عليك يا ربي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*اقف معايا يارب محتاجالك اووووووووي
محتاجة حنانك وامانك و سلامك يملاني يارب 
محتاجالك بجد​*


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

بحبك يا يسوع يا احلى و احن بابا
ابعد عني الاشرار يارب
اشفيهم يارب و شيل الشر من قلوبهم
انا بصلي لاعدائي زي ما انت علمتني
صحيح هما عاوزين يدمروني و يكسروني 
بس انا بصليلهم انك تهديهم و تشفيهم
هما مساكين خطاة عايشين في ظلمة الاثام
اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعرفون ماذا يفعلون
اشفيهم من اسقامهم و حول ظلمة قلوبهم لنور
و حول شرهم لخير 
و حول كابة قلوبهم و مرارتهم و حطام نفسيتهم لفرح
خليهم يعرفوك يارب
خليهم يبصروك
و يختبروا محبتك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

بشكرك ياحبيبي
انا مرتاحه وفرحانه دلوقتي ^_^
​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

تعبانة اوي يا بابا يسوع
ساعدني و ريحني


----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراااا يارب​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

اشرق بنورك في قلبي


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*خليك معايا يارب انا محتاجلك قووووي*


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

يا بابا يسوع محتاجالك
ما تسيبنيش عشان خاطر ماما العدرا و حبيبك الانبا كاراس و البابا كيرلس و تماف ايريني و الانبا بيشوي و ابونا اندراوس و مارجرجس و القديسة مارينا و جميع مصاف قديسيك
امييييييييين


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*
اسندني في ضعفي واسمع لصلاتي اللهم ارحمني أنا الخاطئ*
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 سبتمبر 2013)

اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء


----------



## AdmanTios (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*مُخلصي الصالح

إعطنا " أفكار " تكون أنت " أساسها "

و إعطنا " قلوب " تكون أنت " ساكنها "

و إعطنا " حكمة " تكون أنت " رأسها "

و إعطنا " آحلام "  .......  " نراك فيها "
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*امسك يارب ايدى
زى بطرس زمان
*​


----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2013)

يــــــــــــــــارب
اجـعـلــنــي راضــيــه بــ نـصـيــبــي
فــى كـــل شــــــــــيء
حــزنـــي ، سـعـادتــي ، ألـمـي
و امـنـحَـنــي الطمانينة ...
واجعلنى دائماً اقول لتكن مشيئتك
​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

اشكرك يا بابا يسوع على كل شئ 
قربني منك اكتر يارب


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*كل يوم يارب بناديك
و بتقف جنبي
صديقي و حبيبي
ماليش غيرك 
بنتك الدلوعة اللي دايما حاسة انها بنت الملك
و رغم كل ده 
لما بتتسبب لنفسها بالالم بترمي اللوم عليك انت 
سامحني و ماتزعلش مني
انا بجد بحبك اوووووي يا احن اب 
يا ابي الذي ف السموات​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*+ أصعدها كمقدارها كنعمتك فرح وجه الأرض ليرو حرثها ولتكثر أثمارها أعدها للزرع والحصاد ودبر حياتنا كما يليق بارك أكليل السنة بصلاحك من أجل فقراء شعبك من أجل الأرملة واليتيم و الغريب والضيف ومن أجل كلنا نحن الذين نرجوك ونطلب إسمك القدوس لأن أعين الكل تترجاك لأنك انت الذي تعطيهم طعامهم في حين حسن إصنع معنا حسب صلاحك يا معطياً طعاماً لكل جسد إملأ قلوبنا فرحاً و نعيماً لكي نحن أيضاً إذ يكون لنا الكفاف في كل شيء كل حين نزداد في كل عمل صالح +*​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب انا مش فاهمة حاجات كتير
ساعدني و ارشدني و فهمني انت الحقيقة


----------



## aalyhabib (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب  أحمينا  من  المتلصصيين*

*وأرحم  طيبه  قلوبنـــــــا*

​


----------



## kawasaki (17 سبتمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *يارب أحمينا من المتلصصيين*
> 
> *وأرحم طيبه قلوبنـــــــا*





*امين يارب *
*امين  *​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب ساعدني و قويني على الدنيا و على الايام


----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش هحكي إلا معاك
 مش هحكي الا معاك ... وهكـمـل ويـــــــــــاك
 الناس مش فهمانــي ... والدنيا ف عيني هلاك

 مش حاسين بظروفي .. وهمومي وألمي وخوفي
 وحدك حــاسـس بــي .. وبطعم المـر فـي جـوفي
 مين غيرك يواسيني ... ويداوي جرح سنيني
 ربــــي انا بـسـتنـاك ... واثق فيك هتـجـيـني*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 سبتمبر 2013)

اسمع صراخي يا سيدي
و الى صلاتي امل اذنيك
ارحمني و امسك بيدي
فأنا في حاجة شديدة اليك


----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*اشكرك يارب يسوع*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 سبتمبر 2013)

_*يارب يسوع ساعدني اني اصلح اللي انا عملته ارجوك
لتكن مشيئتك يا يسوع​*_


----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مخنوق خالص يارب


----------



## white.angel (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*اصنع معهم عمل يليق بمجد اسمك *


----------



## mody22 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب انت ابرع جمال من كل بنى البشر انا من غيرك ماأقدرش اعيش انت رائع انت حى انت تقدر انت فوق حد التصور انا بحبك قوى يارب*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2013)

كلك جميل يا حبيبي ليس فيك عيبة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 سبتمبر 2013)

دبر أمورى يا رب


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ياااااارب ...
ارجوووووووك ...


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيبي يا يسوع


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*دبـرهــا من عندك يارب 

وأخـتارلى الصـــالح 

  *​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

يـــــــــــارب ...


----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (21 سبتمبر 2013)

اشفى ابنك بيشوى يارب


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا جاى ضعيف قوينى انا جاى حزين عزينى  انا جاى خاطى ابرئنى واشفينى*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ياربي لتكن
رادتك
ومشيئتك
واسلوبك
وتدبير
في حياتي
سلمت امري ليك يارب​


----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*يامخلصي الحبيب *
*انتا بس الوحيد اللي عارفني *
*خليك معايا *
*انا عارف انك مش بتسيب حد *
*انا واثق *
*انتا بس اللي عارف اني اتعاملت بصدق *
*واللي انتا شايفه يارب *​


----------



## AdmanTios (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*إلهي و مُخلص نفسي
علمني يا رب طُرقك
كي ما أسلكها بفرح
و لا أحيد عنها أبداً

آمين
*


----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*خدنى وريحنى بقى علشان زهقت وقرفت بجد*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2013)

تــــركـــتُ كـــــلٌ شـــــــيء فـــــــي يـــــدك يــــا ربٌ

لأنٌ يـــدك تـتـســــع لـكــــــل شيء ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*دبر انت يارب حياتى *​


----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*ارحمنى وسامحنى ودبرلى أمرى​*


----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب عليك القيت كل همومي 
ساعدني واعني امين​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

قالي الشيطان خطياك خلت يسوع ينساك
لكن انا بنفسي سمعته بيقولي انا وياك ^__^






​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربي يســوع*

*هــا انا بين يديــك...*
*قلبي خاشــع لك...*
*فكــري متعلق بك...*
*ذهني محصــور فيك...*
*عيني شــاخصة الى صليبك...*
*قوتــي وكياني..كلي ملكك انت وحدك...*
*ولذلك اسالك ان تعينني, ان تسعدني,ان تخلصني, لااطلب منك شيئا,*
*لاشئ... بل اريدك انت وحدك, وحدك ياربي يسوع*
*اريد ان ابقى معك هنا في الارض وهناك في السماء*
*اريد ان احيا معك... اعيش معك في نضرة دائمة...
اميييييييين
*​


----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياربي يسوع 
 اجعل اذني تلتقط رسالتك كل يوم من وسط ضجيج العالم 
افرز صوتك الحلو من وسط الاف الاصوات التي اسمعها*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2013)

عرفت يارب انك تستطيع كل شئ
ولا يعثر عليك امر..​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*ضعيفة انا يارب لكنى اخترت ان اطرح ضعفى امامك لتعطينى من قوتك*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*مالناش  غيرك  نترجاه  !!!!!!!*

*وهانفضل  نترجاك ... حتي  ماتصنع  معنا  حسب  صلاحك*

*يا  محبا  مات  عن  جنس  البشر*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 سبتمبر 2013)

اشكرك يا ربى على كل شىء-- يكفى وجودك معانا---


----------



## tamav maria (24 سبتمبر 2013)

احمدك واشكر فضلك يارب 
كل اعمالك بحكمة صنعت


----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2013)

يا رب في بعض الأحيان نفقد الصبر
ولا نعود نحتمل أحد حتى انفسنا ...
وما هي إلا ثوان حتى يأتيني صوتك ويقول لي
أنا معك لا أتركك ولا اهملك أنا معك .​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2013)

يكفينى ان اتمتع بيك يا الهى


----------



## white.angel (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*انت رائع ... بس تفتكر كلمة رائع تكفيك 
ميرسى اوووووى ♥ *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*محتاجة اوييييي ليك يارب 
في حاجات مش فاهماها 
و مش عارفة افهمها 
محتاجة ليك تنورهالي ​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ياﺭﺏ ﺧﻠﻴﻨﻰ ﺃﻓﻬﻢ ﺣﻜﻤﺘﻚ ....
 ﺧﻠﻴﻨﻰ ﺃﻟﻤﺲ ﺭﺣﻤﺘﻚ ....
 ﺃﺭﺗﺎﺡ ﻓﻰ ﺣﻀﻦ ﻣﺤﺒﺘﻚ ..
 ﻭ ﺃﺗﺤﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻛﻪ ﺑﻔﺮﺡ ..​


----------



## aalyhabib (25 سبتمبر 2013)

لك  الشكر  والحمد  يارب  علي  كل  حال.

يارب  أمسك  بيد  خرافك  وتحنن  عليهم.

 الفقراء  والأيتام  فلتعولهم  ... المشردين  من  ديارهم  

بسبب  أسمك .. والمظلومين  والمحبوسين  غدرا .. ردهم  لديارهم. 

أحفظ  الرعيه  يارب  حسب  قولك  ووعدك ... مالناش  غيرك  نترجاه
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*فلتكن مشيئتك يا رب​*


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*سلمت ليك امرى سلمت ليك امرى سلمت ليك امرى فى دنيتى وعمرى
رغم اثامى رغم سقوطى رغم حياتى فى البعد عن ربى راجع اليك
راجع وليك كل حياتى بهديها ليك ربى  سلمــــــــــت ليك امرى*
*سلمت ليك امرى **سلمت ليك امرى **سلمت ليك امرى فى دنيتى وعمرى
اّن اّلاوان ابقى فى اّمان وانسى اللى كان بيألمك ربى حضنك امان
حب وحنان هرجع عشان حبك دا من اجلـــى سلمت ليك امرى 
*


----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2013)

لك الشكر يارب في كل وقت وعلى كل شيhttps://www.facebook.com/#​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

محتاجالك اوي يا يسوع


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا ليك يااحلي حاجه في حياتي
وعلشان كدا هرد ياربي 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب ارشدني للصواب
يارب عرفني مشيئتك
يارب جاوب على اسئلتي
يارب تعبت بجد


----------



## aalyhabib (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب  أولادك  يصرخون  إليك *

*يلجأون  إليك .. ينادون  أسمك  القدوس..*

*تمجد  يارب .. أصنع  معنا  حسب  صلاحك .. يامن  أحببت  البشر*
​


----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

تعبانة يا يسوع و محتاجالك جدا


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لتعزيات الحلوة يا اجمل حاجة فى حياتى


----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2013)

املأ يا رب قلوبنا بالمحبة والرحمة والايمان 
ولا تترك فيها اي شرّ او بغض او احزان​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*أذوب في محضرك ويضيع جمودي بين يديك أنسى في حضنك كل دموعي بنظري إليك*​


----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ارحمني من ارض الشقاء و الاحزان
و ظلل علي بجناحيك


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*إلهي حبيبي وربي يسوع  وماسح تمللي بحار الدموع
ومالي حياتي بنوره العجيب ودايما لجرحي الشفاء والطبيب
إلهي .. إلهي .. إلهي الحبيب
إذا الليل طول يكون لي نهار وبر السلامة في موج البحار
عزايا وسلامي وفرح السنين ومين غيره لي وهيكون لي مين
إلهي .. إلهي .. إلهي الحبيب
إذا إيدي سابت مدة إيديه  يدور علي وياخدني إليه
أقول له سامحني وكلي أهات يزود حنانه وينسي اللي فات
إلهي .. إلهي .. إلهي الحبيب
إلهي حبيبي وربي يسوع وماسح تمللي بحار الدموع
وبلقي في صدره الدفاء والأمان ده هو المحبة وهو الحنان*


----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب رحمتك أمــين

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

متسبنيش تايه 
قربني منكـ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 سبتمبر 2013)

محتاجة ليك 
تديني قوة
تكون رفيقي 
اللي دايما بيديني الأمل ف بكرة
اللي لو تعبت بيقولي بكرة ترتاح 
محتاجالك دلوقتي صديق جنبي  اكتر من اب ليا 
واثقة فيك هتكون جنبي​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بشكرك يارب ​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*إجعلني  يارب  وديعا .. متواضعا  *
​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عاوزك مش عاوز منك انا جايلك انا بطلب وجهك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*اشفينى من كل ضعف فيا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب ... أنت أعطيتنا  السلطان  أن  ندوس*

* قوات  العدو ... فلا  تجعل  شعبك  لقمه  *

*سائغه  لمحبي  الخطف  والقتل  والتنكيل.*

*يارب  شعبك  من  بني  سويف  للأقصر  بيتبهدل !!*

*تحنن  علي  من  آمنوا  بيك  .. وعلي  من أحرقت  منازلهم*

*وطردوا  من  قراهم .. بسبب  أسمك  القدوس.*

*يارب  لا  تنساهم  ولا  تنسانا  .. رجاؤنا  بك  كبير.*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 سبتمبر 2013)

أنت حلو


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

قد شردتُ وأريد الرجوع لقواعدي ​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماليش  غيرك .. أنت  رجائي  وصخرتي*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*




ياالهى ناد قلبى .فأتى اليك *
*الهى.انت قربى وشوقى اليك*​ *لا تدعنى احيا فى ظلمتى للأبد
* *ردنى لاتدعنى اموت فى ابتعاد*​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*كل  الشكر  والحمد  ليك  يارب ... *
*عبدك  يطلب  الصفح منك*
*معترفا  بكل  ذنوبي*​


----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2013)

يـا رب انت قلت: "اطلبــــــــوا تجـــــدوا" 
اعـيـنـنـا نحـوك يا رب ونـطـلـبـك كـل حـيـن
ونـرجـوك ان تـدبـر حـيـاتـنـا حـسـب مـشـيـئـتـك​


----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب...لا تسمح للياس ان يغلب الامل في حياتنا
...قوّي رجاءنا وايماننا...بدّد مخاوفنا وقلقنا....
كن دائما" معينا" لنا ....لا تتركنا في ضعفنا...
فليس لنا سواك يارب...

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 سبتمبر 2013)

هقول لك  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا ربى... و انت عارف معناها-- قوينى بيك-- إملائنى بسلامك--


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 سبتمبر 2013)

ياااااااااااااه يا رب-- قد إيه إنت جميل 
 بحبك جدا جدا جدا


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*كن معي يارب*
*انا وكل اخواتي *​


----------



## cyrilamir (30 سبتمبر 2013)

اقبل حياتي كلها و تملك عليها , لا تتركني ابدا


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (30 سبتمبر 2013)

انا من غيرك و لا حاجة يا يسوع
قويني بيك


----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*أحمي  شعبك  ... حسب  وعدك  يارب*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 سبتمبر 2013)

محتجالك اوووي ياارب
انت عارف اللي بيا
وانت احن حضن ليا​


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا  يا يسوع على كل شيء , على الحزن قبل الفرح , 
على الضيق قبل الفرج , وحدك تملك المستطاع انت القادر على كل شيء آمين​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2013)

صمت لم افتح فاى


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

يارب انا محتاجالك اووووي ما تسيبنيش


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*أجعلني  في  ييمينك  ... لا  تتركني*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أكتوبر 2013)

مبارك انت يارب .. علمني عدلك
مبارك انت يارب ..فهمني حقوقك
مبارك انت يارب .. انرلي برك​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

معك لا اريد شيئا


----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

احبك يارب يا قوتي ♥


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*انت مالك عمرى انت سيد قلبي انت وحدك ربي  ..........*
​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ثق أن جميع احتياجاتك ستأتيك دون أن تطلب

ولتكن صلاتك لا طلباً بل حباً ، وإن لم يكن فيك هذا الحب

صلى لكى يعطيك الرب الحب ، قل له باستمرار : 
أعطنى يارب أن أحبك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أكتوبر 2013)

وحدك فاهمنى وحاسس بيا
ولكنى اتعجب من صمتك
ولكن فى صمتك عمل عظيم
بالايمان اعرف كدة عنك


----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

يـــــــــــــــــــارب مد ايدكـــ


----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ياسوع أسألك حياة سعيدة بعيدة عن كلِّ مكروه 
وقريبة من كلِّ فرحة وضحكة ..لأهلي ، أحبابي ، 
أصدقائي .. والنَّاس أجمعين اميييين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير يا بابا يسوع
خليك معايا النهاردة و كل يوم


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*يسوع ابويا الغالى انتا احلى ابتسامة
*


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أكتوبر 2013)

يـــــــــــارب انت عارف اللي انا عاوزة اقولهولك من غير ما اتكلم


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*أصنع  معي  حسب  صلاحك*​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2013)

كن طبيبي يا رب وخلصني من كل الم​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 أكتوبر 2013)

أرحم  يارب  عبدتك التي  أخترتها  لتسكن  جوارك ... وأسكنها  في  أحضان  أبائنا  القديسيين
أثق  تماما  أن  رحمتك سوف  تكون  فوق  عدلك .. فنحن  كلنا  عبيد  بطالين.
أصنع  معها  ومعنا  حسب  صلاحك  .. يا محب  البشر
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أكتوبر 2013)

انا مش عارف اتكلم معاك صعبان عليا منك بجد


----------



## zezza (3 أكتوبر 2013)

احمينى يا رب من محاربات عدو الخير و من مؤامرات الاشرار و ابطل مشورتهم ..احفطنى من كل شر ارجوك


----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

بحبك يا بابا يسوع
فرح قلوب كل ولادك يارب و حافظ عليهم


----------



## aalyhabib (4 أكتوبر 2013)

نشكرك  يارب  ونطلب  أن  تحفظ  أولادك  وبناتك
وشعبك  ورعيتك  في  كل  مصر  من كل  مكروه
  يدبر  ليهم .. حسب وعدك  وقولك​


----------



## white.angel (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*كثيراً ما شكرتك على اشياء كثيره وهبتنى اياها .. *
*ولكنى دائماً مانسيت ان اشكرك ... عليك   *
*شكراً لانك وهبتنى نفسك ... جسدك ... دمك *
*شكراً ليك .. عليك *​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أكتوبر 2013)

كن مع بنتك يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرآ يارب على نعمتك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## soso a (5 أكتوبر 2013)

كل الشكر والمجد ليك يا الهى وحبيبى 

شكر لعنايتك بينا ورعايتك لينا ​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*فلتكن مشيئتك​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أكتوبر 2013)

اتصرف يارب ارجوك ​


----------



## Jojowh (5 أكتوبر 2013)

ساعدني في مشكلتي يارب ..


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*ايدك يارب احن ايد تلمس ايديا *​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (5 أكتوبر 2013)

اشفى كل قلب حزين  مانتا الدكتور يسوع​


----------



## soso a (6 أكتوبر 2013)

يارب دبر حياتنا وحقق احلامنا التى تتفق مع مشيتك​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 أكتوبر 2013)

يارب محتاجالك اوووي متسيبنيش يا بابايا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (6 أكتوبر 2013)

أشكرك  يارب  لأنك  سمحت  ... لاتتركني​


----------



## رانيا الجوهرى (6 أكتوبر 2013)

soso a قال:


> يارب دبر حياتنا وحقق احلامنا التى تتفق مع مشيتك​




آميـــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## cyrilamir (6 أكتوبر 2013)

اشكرك لانك استجبت لصلاتي , اشكرك لانك لم تتركني و كنت معي , من يطلبك لا يخيب او يندم ابدا بل من يطلبك انت تكون معه و لا تتركه  .........


----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2013)

تــــركـــتُ كـــــلٌ شـــــــيء فـــــــي يـــــدك يــــا ربٌ

​


----------



## soul & life (6 أكتوبر 2013)

اشكرك يارب على كل حال وفى كل حال .. انت تعلم ياربى 
 آآه  ياربى  ..سأصمت لانك تعلم كل شىء ولا يخفى عنك اى شىء


----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*اشفينى .. من كل ضعف فيا 
 اشفينى .. من الشهوة ومن الخطية 
 اشفينى .. محتاجلك يا فاديا *
​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 أكتوبر 2013)

طمنى على البت دى يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2013)

يـــــــــــــــــــــــارب يامعـــين ياراحــــم قلــــوب الضعفـــاء
 ارحـــم عبيــدك الذيـــن متكـليـــن عليــــك .امــيــــن ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 أكتوبر 2013)

بشكرك يااااااارب ​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الفل يا بابا يسوع


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*ارجوك يارب اعطينى روح الاحتمال 
اعطنى ان احب كل الناس 

*​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أكتوبر 2013)

ثقتي فيك مالهاش حدود هعدي بيك اعلى السدود


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

أغفر  لينا  وأرحمنا .. باركنا​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أكتوبر 2013)

يارب ارحمني انا الخاطئ


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أكتوبر 2013)

اشكرك يا رب على كل حال و مناجل كل حال و فى كل حال


----------



## white.angel (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*اتذكر غاندى عندما قال :*
*"لولا المسيحين لصرت مسيحياً "*
*"خذوا مسيحيتكم واعطونى مسيحكم "*

*كيف هو شعورك عندما تجد من يتوجب عليهم بناء ملكوتك معك .. يسعون بكل طاقاتهم لهدمه ؟*​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (7 أكتوبر 2013)

وحشتنى اوى يا بابا القعدة معاك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضاقت الدنيا قصادي يارب 
تعبانة جدا و محتاجة ليك يا الهي 
مش هطلب حل مادي 
مش محتاجة اكتر من انك تديني سلامك و امانك جوايا 
ارجوك يا الهي ماتسبنيش انا ضعيفة جدا جدا من غيرك 
انت قوتي 
انت قوتي 
انت قوتي​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (8 أكتوبر 2013)

طول  عمرك  حنين  عليا  حتي  ف  سقطاتي ..  
بركاتك  فوق  الوصف  يا يسوع
ماتنساش البركات  لأخواتي
ماهما  رعيتك برضه 
​


----------



## soul & life (8 أكتوبر 2013)

اشكرك يارب على كل حال وفى كل حال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*قربني ليــــك
وقويني بيــــك
يــــــــــــارب ..
*​


----------



## AdmanTios (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*ليتني أظل " طفلاً " في حضنك يا يسوع
" تدعوني " فآتي إليك و لا يمنعني شئ
*


----------



## tamav maria (8 أكتوبر 2013)

عندي رجاء وايمان
انك هاتعوض عن كل اللي كان


----------



## tamav maria (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*ارحمني يارب يسوع انا الخاطي *​


----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 أكتوبر 2013)

سااااامحني ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا يارب على وجودك فى حياتى


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*اشفيني من كل ضعف فيا 
*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*اني لرافع .. عيناي الي السماء
ويداي ممدوتان 
اليك يارب العلا 
اسمع صلاتي 
واستجيب دعاي*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*رمــــيـــت كــــل اتــــكـــالـــى عـــلـــيـــك وعــــارفة ان فــــرحــــى فـــى ايـــدك*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

أغفر لي وطهرني من كل أثم ياسيدي
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*انت  يارب العشرة اللي مقدرش استغنى عنها ابدا 
بك اوجد واحيا واتحرك انت لست  فكرة انت في كيانى انت في روحى 
انت في جسدى انت في دمى انت في فكرى*
​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراااا يارب لكل شئ في هذا اليوم​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2013)

احفظنا يا يسوع في هذه الليله وابعد عنا الشر ... امين​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> احفظنا يا يسوع في هذه الليله وابعد عنا الشر ... امين​




اميييييييييييين يارب​


----------



## روزا فكري (9 أكتوبر 2013)

انت يارب كريم معايا اوي في كل حاجه 

وانا ساعات ببخل عليك ان اقف دقايق اشكرك
​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2013)

وحشتنى اووووووووووووووووووووووى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (10 أكتوبر 2013)

اشكرك يارب على كل حال و من اجل كل حال و في كل حال


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أكتوبر 2013)

يارب فرح كل قلب حزين
يارب طمن كل نفس خائفة
يارب ساعد كل محتاج


----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2013)

يا خالق السما والارض اعطنا بركتك في هذا اليوم آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (10 أكتوبر 2013)

علمني يارب ان اصنع مشيئتك​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 أكتوبر 2013)

كن معي حبيبي وبشكرك علي كل شئ ^_^​


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا يا احلى بابا يسوع


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (10 أكتوبر 2013)

عايزينك تيجي يارب و تملا الارض حياة
و بحبك نقدر نعرف ايه الحب و ايه معناه
ماهو انت الحب و انت اساسه و انت غناه


----------



## soso a (11 أكتوبر 2013)

لتكـــــــــــــــن ارادتك ومشيئتك 

كل الشكر والمجد ليك يا الهى 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*بعترف قدامك بقساوة قلبي و الخطيه سادت انا شايفه ذنبي
 و برغم الخطيه باجى باللى فيا اقبلنى انا راجعه بتوبة قلبي




*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## grges monir (11 أكتوبر 2013)

كمل يارب الطريق اللى ابتديتة


----------



## روزا فكري (11 أكتوبر 2013)

اجذبني يارب ورائك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*حكمتك يارب فى موضوعى
*​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## white.angel (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*سئلتنى احد بناتك اليوم ... لا افهم كيف يعتنى بنا الرب فرد فرد ... كيف يمكنه ان يكون اله كل هذا الكون ...

وهى لا تعلم .. انك مسيحها هى .. كما هى فتاتك انت 

ليتنا ندرك حبك ليتنا ندرك اننا موضوع حبك .. 
وتكون انت موضوع حبنا ونترك امور التدبير فهى لا تعنينا 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*يا رب .... أنا لا أعرف ماذا أطلب منك أنت وحدك تعرف احتياجاتي.*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2013)

اسائلك فتعلمنى​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أكتوبر 2013)

انت عارف ياربي 
اني ببقي زعلانة لما بشوف حد من ولادك 
مضايق 
او مخنوق 
او موجوع 
وجواه جرح 

وانت كمان بتبقي زعلان عليهم 

ممكن يا بابا يسوع علشان خاطر 
بنتك حبيبتك 
تفرح قلوبهم وتديهم 
فرحة من عندك انت 
ماحدش يقدر ياخدها منهم 

فرح قلوبهم يا بابا
يا حبيبي 
ودايما لتكن مشيئتك​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2013)

اشكرك يا رب على نعمة كل يوم جديد​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

بحس بالأمان والراحة والإحتواء بس لما بقرب منك
أشكــــركـ
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 أكتوبر 2013)

انت حنين اوي يارب 
ارجوك يارب حافظ علي قلبي جوة كفك ودفيه بحبك 
انا ببقي مبسوطة جدا وفرحانة 
اوي طول مانا حاسة حبك 
بحبك اوووي يارب 
خيرك بجد مغرقني ​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## white.angel (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*كل ماشوف مارلى اللى عمرها سنه ... واهتمام مامتها وباباها بيها ...
اعرف انت اد ايه بتموت فينا ... كلنا بالنسبالك مارلى ... 
  
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*لى اشتهاء يا رب أن أتى اليك
استمع واستجب​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*فرح قلوب محتاجالك يارب
قلوب محتاجة لدفا محبتك يملاها 
قلوب معندهاش امل ف بكرة 
ارجوك يارب فرح قلوبهم
داوي جروحهم 
واديهم الأمل اللي الأيام
ضيعته*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*نفسي يارب ارجع ليك
 نفسي يارب تشدني ب ايديك*
​


----------



## grges monir (13 أكتوبر 2013)

كمل يارب الطريق الى بداتة معيا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*عشان خاطرى متخليهوش يموت
*​


----------



## soso a (13 أكتوبر 2013)

اعينا وارحمنا 

يا الهنا 



​


----------



## soso a (13 أكتوبر 2013)

هبنى ان استريح فيك ​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2013)

ما شي هوي بيعرف اكتر مني شو بدي او شو اللازم  ينعمل 
اوجه له فقط الشكر  على كل شيء


----------



## DODY2010 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

ارب نثق ونؤمن بوجودك اله حي


----------



## DODY2010 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

لهي لم نراك ولكننا نشعر بك وتتحرك مشاعرنا بنطق اسمك القدوس


----------



## DODY2010 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

من الضيق دعوت الرب ........ فاجابني من الرحب


----------



## DODY2010 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

ليكن عندك رجاء دائماً


----------



## DODY2010 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

يارب يارحوم ارحمنا وتحنن علينا وسامح اهمالنا


----------



## DODY2010 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

طوبي لمن يرحم البائسين


----------



## DODY2010 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

انعم علينا ايهاالاله القدوس قلبا رحوما كي نعاين مجدك القدوس ونمتلى حبا وتواضعا ورحمه


----------



## DODY2010 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

يارب نثق ونؤمن بوجودك اله حي تملك ولك سلطان علينا وطوبى للذين امنوا ولم يروا


----------



## DODY2010 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

الهي لم نراك ولكننا نشعر بك وتتحرك مشاعرنا بنطق اسمك القدوس


----------



## DODY2010 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

نشكرك ياربنا يسوع اله برنا وحياتنا


----------



## DODY2010 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

توبنـا فنتـوب واجعـلنا نـعود إلـيك مـن كـل قلوبـنا


----------



## DODY2010 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

لا تـجعل أعمالنـا ميتـة يـا قـدوس


----------



## DODY2010 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

في بيتك يارب تليق القداسة


----------



## DODY2010 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

مجرد نظرة واحدة الى وجهك
مجرد لمحة واحدة من عينيك
عالمي كله يتغيــر


----------



## DODY2010 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

ربى يسوع يا من فدانى على الصليب و روانى بدمه الحبيب علمن ان اعرف
كيف احببتنى لكى احبك


----------



## DODY2010 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

صرخت للرب فاستجاب لي من جبل قدسه الرب رؤوف ورحوم لجميع ملتمسيه


----------



## DODY2010 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

يارب اجعل قلوبنا حنونة ومتواضعة وابعد عنا قساوة القلب


----------



## DODY2010 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

السجـود والهتـاف والشكـر والتمجيـد الدائـم لـك ولأسمـك العظـيم يـا ابـن الله


----------



## DODY2010 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

كن يا ربى رفيقى فى سيرى


----------



## DODY2010 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

احفظنى يا رب من كل سوء ومن كل شر يحيط بى


----------



## DODY2010 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

ارشدنى لما هو اصلح لى فمعك ابداً لا اضل الطريق فأنت شمس حياتى التى لا تغيب


----------



## DODY2010 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

دائماً أنت قائد سفينة حياتى وعهدى معك دائم ومتجدد


----------



## DODY2010 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

أنت نعم الصديق الذى ظنى به ابدا لا يخيب


----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## soso a (13 أكتوبر 2013)

نسبحك ونمجدك من الان والى الابد 
امين ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أكتوبر 2013)

ياااااااااااااارب .......​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أكتوبر 2013)

مابتنساش يارب 
اللي اتكاله عليك ​


----------



## روزا فكري (14 أكتوبر 2013)

فرح قلبي يااااااارب​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*كن قبطان سفينتى يا يسوع *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

بمجرد ما بسمع صوتك في عظة أو تأمل بحس برااحة ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

يا سيدي إني أريد العمق فيك فرويني واحييني
إني أريد نور حبك يسطع في داخلي​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

عابز اقولك إن كل ماببعد عنك بتوه ومبعرفش اعيش 

و معك لا يعوزني شئ​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

مستني  علامه ... أسافر  ولا  أأجل !!
​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراااا يارب​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*عارف انا بحبك اووووووووووووووووووووووووي​*


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*يارب انا تعبان *
*انتا عرف اني كنت تايه *
*ومش عارف اعمل ايه *
*خايف يكون الموضوع ده في تعب واذي للناس *
*وانا مقدرش اتعب حد علشاني *
*او ائذي حد علشاني *
*مش عارف اتصرف *
*مش قادر اوضح *
*حلها انتا يارب بمعرفتك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*ليكن فكر قلبي مرضي امامك يا الله.*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ساعدنى ارجووووووووووووووك تعبت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

كن معي دايما ​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*احلى ساعات عمرى اللى بقضيها معاك فى الصلاة وكأنى عايش فى سماك *​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

كلامك معزي ومريح أوي أوي ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (16 أكتوبر 2013)

مالناش غيرك يارب​


----------



## روزا فكري (16 أكتوبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


>


امييييين​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أكتوبر 2013)

لتكن مشيئتك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لاهتمامك ورعايتك ليا


----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (16 أكتوبر 2013)

اشكرك يارب يسووووووووووع
علي حاجات كتير اوي عملتها معايا
وحاجات كتير اوي بتدهالي​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

بحبك
اوعى تسبنى


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراً ليك اوى​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوينى بيك​*


----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*محتاجلك اوي​*


----------



## روزي86 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

بحبك اووووووووووووووي


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب فرحنى بقى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*في ذهني كلاما كثيرا جدا لأقوله
وفي قلبي كلاما اكثر من هذا
ولكني افضل ان اصمت
لانك انت يارب تسمع هذا الصمت
وتدرك كل معانيه وكل ما اعانيه .
*
*




*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

مليش غيرك


----------



## روزا فكري (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (18 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اشكرك يارب


----------



## روزا فكري (18 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أكتوبر 2013)

انا مش راضى عن حالى لكنى اثق عن جودك وصلاحك واثق انك سمعتنى اليوم .....أشكرك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

متسيبنيش لوحدي 

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

انت عارف يارب انا عايزة اقولك ايه
وانا عارفه انك طيب وحنين عليا اوي

بحبك جدا♥​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*ارحمنا !​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أكتوبر 2013)

إشغلنى بيك


----------



## روزا فكري (19 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*نفسى ارتمى تحت رجلك وابكى كل دموع عنيا *
*وانسى نفسى يارب جنبك وانت بتطبطب عليا *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 أكتوبر 2013)

كل  الشكر  لك  أنت  وحدك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*اشكرك على كل شىء​*


----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2013)

يارب لتكن مشيئتك​


----------



## magdyzaky (19 أكتوبر 2013)

سعدنى انى اروح الكنيسةيارب انا بزعل لمة مبراحشى


----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أكتوبر 2013)

اشكرك يا رب انك ساعدتنى اروح إمبارح درس الكتاب -- و اروح النهرده و اتناول..


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 أكتوبر 2013)

انت عارف انى مخنوقة دلوقتى وشوية وهنزل وهقابل اللى يخنقنى اكتر
سااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعدنى
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أكتوبر 2013)

يارب انا تعبت


----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2013)

احفظنا يا يسوع في هذه الليله
 وابعد عنا الشر ... امين​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أكتوبر 2013)

أعنّــي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*ارجوك يارب حافظ على كنيستك وولادك *​


----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أكتوبر 2013)

اشكرك علي كل شئ يارب​


----------



## candy shop (21 أكتوبر 2013)

احفظ بلادنا يارب 
واحميها من الارهاب 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*عزى اهالى الضحايا يارب واشفى المصابين 
حافظ على كنيستك وولادك وثبتهم فى ايمانك *​


----------



## روزا فكري (21 أكتوبر 2013)

ارحمنا ياالله ياضابط الكل ارحمنا
ارحمنا يالله مخلصنا ارحمنا
ارحمنا يالله ثم ارحمنا 
يارب ارحم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*لا يعلم ما بقلبى سواك فأرحمنى ..!!​*


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

أحداث  كنيسه  الوراق  بأرهابها  وشهدائها ومصابيها
في  أيدك  لوحدك .. وشعب  مصر  اللي  باركته
مالهوش  غيرك يترجاه . فاصنع  معه  حسب
صلاحك  يا من أحببت  صنعه  يديك.​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*ارجوك يارب عزى قلوب ولادك 
قلبى وجعنى اووووووى على اخواتى وكنيستى 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*نجنا من كل حزن ردئ ووجع قلب *
​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2013)

يارب ارفع الظلم علئ شعبك المتالم​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (22 أكتوبر 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/shares/view?id=353129551490491


----------



## magdyzaky (22 أكتوبر 2013)

يارب ارحمنى انا الخاطى


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*انا جاى ضعيف قوينى 
 انا جاي حزين عازينى 
 انا جاى خاطى ابرئنى و**اشفينى *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*
يا إلهنا عَشان إنتَ معانا
وإيديك ساندانا وشايلانا
عَلَشان واخِد بالَك مِننا
وسط العنف سلام يملانا

لينا فـ قَلب العالَم ضيق
ومفيش حاجه تبِل الرِّيق
بس العالَم إنتَ غلبتُه
وشقتلنا ف العتمة طريق

وقت الخُوف … مش بنخاف . جُوَّانا إيمان مِدِّينا أمان
مهما نشُوف … مهما نقابِل عَتمه هيجى النُّور ويبان



يارب إحنا كتير دَمَّعنا
وحزِننا وكِترِت أوجاعنا
على الحُب يا رَحمَن جَمَّعنا
خَضَّر تانى الأرض البُور

نَشِّف دَمعِتنا على خُدودنا
دافِع عَنَّا وإحمى حُدودنا
خَلِّى سَلامَك إنتَ يسُودنا
مَشِّى الضَّلمه وإبعَت نُور

مِد إيديك … مالناش غيرَك وَقت الضِّيقَه بنِهرَب ليك
مِد إيديك … إحنا تِعِبنا وجينا وسيبنا حمولنا عليك​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2013)

مش عارفه اقولك ايه بجد !
اقولك انت شايف
ولا انت كاشف
ولا انت عارف
؟؟؟

ولا اقولك ياربي
انا واثقه  انك هتحمينا
لانك علينا خــــــــــايف .​


----------



## white.angel (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*شكراً ليك .. لانك بتسمحلنا نشاركك الامك .. *
*دة حب وكرم منستحقوش  *​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*قوينى يا رب بيك اكتر واكتر ولتكن مشيئتك​*


----------



## kawasaki (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*ارحمني يارب يسوع انا خاطئ وندمان *
*استرها معايا ومع كل اخواتي *
*وابعد عنا كل شر يارب *​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (22 أكتوبر 2013)

حافظ علينا يارب من كل شر​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أكتوبر 2013)

أرحامنا أرحمنا أرحمنا 
أرحمنا يا الله مخلصنا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أكتوبر 2013)

بشكرك حبيبي علي كل شئ​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2013)

مهما حصل
هفضل واثقه فيك يارب




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضع يدك يارب فوق قلوب المجروحين .. 
 حتى تهدأ قلوبهم قبل ان يأتى النهار .. 
*
​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أكتوبر 2013)

قولى انت وارشدنى اعمل اية لما اشوفه قدامى النهاردة ؟
​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*إمسك إيديا وعدى بيا بحر الضيقات*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*شعبك و كنيستك يطلبون إليك و بك إلي الأب معك قائلين 
*
* ( ارحمنا يا الله مخلصنا )*​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أكتوبر 2013)

ارحمنا وسامحنا​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## REDEMPTION (23 أكتوبر 2013)

Dear Father, I am very sorry for my sins. I need your forgiveness! I believe that Jesus died on the cross and shed His precious blood for my sins. I believe that Jesus rose from the dead. This very moment I ask Jesus Christ to come into my heart and save me. Thank you for giving me eternal life. Amen!​


----------



## aalyhabib (23 أكتوبر 2013)

محتاجلك .. أوعي  تسيبني .. أنا  صنعه  إيديك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*يـــــــــــــارب
في هذه الساعه
اسألك الراحه
لكل من ضاقت عليه الدنيا.
*​


----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2013)

استجب صلاتنا يلرب​


----------



## magdyzaky (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*نفسى ياربى اتوب توبة حقيقية سمحنى واغفرالى انا مقدارشى استغناء عنك حتى ولو لحظة
ياربى سمحنى انا مبقتش شايف طريقك سعدنى ياربى انى اشوفك واتحرار من خطيتى انا عندى رجاء فيك ياربى 
انك هتدخل وهتحرارنى من كل خطية  ارحمنى ياربى انا الخاطىء*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (24 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*مخنوووووق اووووووى
يارب ساعدنى
*


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*ربي  أنت  تعلم  ما  بقلبي .. أسند ضعفي*
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*صباح الخير يا باباتي 
بحبك اوي بجد 
خليك معايا
بنتك حبيبتك محتاجالك جدا 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك​*


----------



## tamav maria (24 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*يارب المجد *
*اتمجد معانا *​


----------



## tamav maria (24 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (24 أكتوبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​​​​






*امين يارب *​


----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 أكتوبر 2013)

انت اللى خليت الموضوع دا يتم
اقف جنبى بقى اوعى تسبنى
ارجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 أكتوبر 2013)

يارب  نضع  أمامك شهداء  الوراق   
وذويهم ... عزيهم​


----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*محتاجة لايدك يارب 
خلااااااااااااااص حاسة اني لوحدي اووووووووووووي
مالي غيرك​*


----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2013)

استجب يا رب صلاتي​


----------



## magdyzaky (24 أكتوبر 2013)

انا بشكرك ياالله على نعمتك 

على انى مستهالشى نعمتك


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*إنت يارب الفرحة الدايمة*
*اللى لا يمكن تنقص يوم
 إنت يارب الضحكة الحلوة
 اللى تـنـسى أى هـموم*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## soso a (25 أكتوبر 2013)

ما فيش اعجب واحن منك في الوجود ماليش غير اسمك يا يسوع يا اسر القلوب و مصلح النفوس


----------



## soso a (25 أكتوبر 2013)

أيها الفخاري الأعظم أنا كالخزف بين يديك ، 
عد وأصنعني وعاء أخر مثلما يحسن في عينيك​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

ارجوك اوعى تسبنى
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرااا لرسالتك حبيبي وصلت ^_^​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أكتوبر 2013)

بسسس


----------



## aalyhabib (26 أكتوبر 2013)

أشكرك  يارب  علي  يوم  جديد​


----------



## kawasaki (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*يارب يسوع *
*استرها معانا *
*وابعد عننا الهم والغم *
*وفرح قلوبنا يارب *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أكتوبر 2013)

اشكرك يا مخلصي​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أكتوبر 2013)

اشكرك يا رب في كل الظروف​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

مش عارفه اعمل ايه اللي عايزه انت يارب ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أكتوبر 2013)

اشكرك على كل شىء يا رب---


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*بأسمك يا رب ابدأ يومى وبصلاتى لك أنهيه
فكن معى..*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير يا باباتي 
خليك واقف جنبي انهاردة
انا مش محتاجة اكتر من ​وجودك جنبي
بحبك اوي بجد


----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*
[YOUTUBE]6KUpPLeUhNI[/YOUTUBE]

يا ربى إنت فاديا 
انت ابويا اللى ليا
تعالى نور عنيا 
وإسكب نعمتك فيا

عاوز منك هدية 
مش من الارض دى
ايدك الحلوة النقية تفتح لى نور الوصية

عايز حياتك وروحك يكونوا فيا وليا
يمكن طلبى ببساطه 
يمكن بعشم زيادة
ما انت ابويا اللى ليا وانت اللى تحس بيا 

عارف ان انا مسكين 
من غير وجودك حزين
عارف ان انا غلبان 
من غير حبك عطشان
معقول تبخل عليا يا حبيبى وكل اللى ليا 
وانت عندك المية الحية العذبة النقية

ياما عطشت كتير وحفرت بير ورا بير
ميه ملحة ومرة اشربها فى كل مرة
عايز منك هدية ميتك ..... والابدية

مش انت يارب انت امبارح زى انهارده
انا عشمى فيك كبير وإيمانى مالوش مثيل
انا عارف انى عاصى من رجلى لحد راسى
ما انت إديت السامرية ميتك والابدية 

يرضيك أعيش عطشان وانت ابويا الحنان
ما انا شفتك واقف عندها عالبير وبتقولها
انا هديك الينبوع يرويكى ويروى الجموع

عايز حياتك وروحك يكونوا فيا وليا 
يمكن طلبى ببساطه يمكن بعشم زيادة 
ما انت ابويا اللى ليا وانت اللى تحس بيا


​*


----------



## soul & life (28 أكتوبر 2013)

انا عارفة يا رب انك زعلان منى معلش انت عارف الظروف ياربى
متزعلش منى ارجوك


----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا يارب على كل حاجة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرااااااااااااا يارب ^_^
وسامحني 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*شكراا  ليك  يارب*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*اشكرك من كل قلبى​*


----------



## magdyzaky (29 أكتوبر 2013)

سهل امورنا واحوالنا يارب وابعد عنا عدو الخير


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أكتوبر 2013)

عديها علي خير يارب واسترها ​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*حط ايدك يارب يسوع *
*نجيني من هذه الكأس *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 أكتوبر 2013)

أظهر  لي  حكمتك  في  ترك هؤلاء  المثقفين  
يسيئون  لأخوتهم  المستضعفين 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير يا ربى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

^______^​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*مين غيرك يقدر يقيم الأموات الذين فسدوا ...؟؟؟؟

لعازر بيندهلك يا رب .......*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*أفتح  قلوب  المسيئين  لعقيده  الآخرين*
*وأرحمنا *
​


----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

يارب انت عارف اللي بيا ​


----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## magdyzaky (30 أكتوبر 2013)

ياااااااااااااااااااارب ارحمنى انا الخاطى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أكتوبر 2013)

حبييبى حبييبى  قد إيه إنت جميل--- راااائع الجمااال يا رب و طرقك  عجيبه--  حنووون يا رب و مدبر الامور لا تترك احد ابدا-- بحبك يا رب و فرحانه بيك بطريقه عجييييبه--
 انت رهيب---


----------



## white.angel (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*كل يوم بتزيد حلاوتك فى عنيا .. حقيقى انت حلو اوى *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أكتوبر 2013)

مش انت ابويا 
متسبنيش 
انا محتاجلك خالص
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> حبييبى حبييبى  قد إيه إنت جميل--- راااائع الجمااال يا رب و طرقك  عجيبه--  حنووون يا رب و مدبر الامور لا تترك احد ابدا-- بحبك يا رب و فرحانه بيك بطريقه عجييييبه--
> انت رهيب---



[YOUTUBE]X1w_fiU_LIU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*بابا خليني جنبك علطول
انا كدة ببقي فرحانة ومبسوطة ولكل مشاكل الدنيا بتحاوطني بحس بأمان  وفرحة
حنين اوي يارب . بحبك اوي وقربك هو اكتر حاجة بتطمن 
*​


----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أكتوبر 2013)

أحمد الرب بكل قلبى .أحدث بجميع عجائبك.أفرح و أبتهج بك.أرنم لاسمك أيها العلي..


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*عجز فمي عن الكلام يارب .... تركت الامر في يدك يا يسوع....*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 نوفمبر 2013)

أشكرك  يارب  علي  توجيه  ملاكك  لطمث  ماكان  محزنا ومسيئا  لتعاليمك..
 أرجوك يارب  لا  تجعلني ساكتا  عن  الحق .. فلست  بحاجه  أن  
أضيف  إلي  ذنوبي  الكثيره  أن أكون  كالشيطان  أخرس​


----------



## soso a (1 نوفمبر 2013)

لتكن مشيئتك ...​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 نوفمبر 2013)

يارب الحقنى
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 نوفمبر 2013)

فكرت كتير اكتبلك ايه
لكنى مالقتش غير انى اقولك وجودك فى حياتى وجوه قلبى فرق معايا كتير فى حياتى


----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2013)

انا بشكرك علي كل شئ 
وعلي الخير اللي انا فية 
واللي مس حاسس بية 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 نوفمبر 2013)

أشكرك يا رب على كل شئء


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*فلتكن مشيئتك​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*شكررررررررررررررررررررررا ..... انك ساندنى*​


----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (2 نوفمبر 2013)

من غيرك يهتم بأمرى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 نوفمبر 2013)

يا ربى الحبيب-- بطلب منك يا رب تداوى قلب اى حد قلبه مجروح---
انت يا رب منبع المحبه-- المحبه يا رب الى هى مصدر للسلام و الفرح---
بدون محبتك لينا يا رب مكناش هنقدر نحب بعض--- لكننا كتير بنحب غلط--- بننسى انك انت المصدر--- بننسى إنك إنت مصدر لكل سلام و لكل فرح و لكل حب--- بنمسك فى الشخص الى حبيناه و كانه هو المصدر فإن غاب اصبحت دنيتنا بدون حب و بدون سلام و بدون فرح--
املاء انت يا رب قلوبنا-- املاء انت يا رب كل الفراغات-- املاء انت يا رب مكان اى شخص احببناه و غاب عننا-- فانت هو المصدرلكل مشاعرنا-- و طيب يا رب قلوبنا بمحبتك-- و كبر حبنا ليك يا رب و قربنا إليك--
نشكرك يا إلهنا الطيب على كل شىء---


----------



## Samir poet (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2013)

يارب وحدك تعلم ما نحملهُ في القلب و الروح ,, 
أعطنا قوّة الصبر والتحمل ,, 
أعطنا أن نبتسم و نكون شاكرين لك 
رغم كلّ المصاعب و مشقّـات الحياة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 نوفمبر 2013)

صباح الخير يا رب-- انت قولت حسب إمانكم يكون لكم-- و انا كلى إمان و ثقه  يا رب---- اشكرك على كل حال


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا أحن الأباء*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*يارب خدنى
*


----------



## white.angel (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*كل سنه وانت طيب *


----------



## AdmanTios (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*أريد أن أكتب كلمات لا تُشبه الكلام
أتمني أن أبتكر لغة لك وحدك لم يعرفها البشر بعد
تمتلكني رغبة جامحة في قلب يُسبح بأسمك يا الله
*


----------



## كوك (4 نوفمبر 2013)

_*بحبك ياربي  ​*_


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 نوفمبر 2013)

بتسمعنى وبتستجيب وانا مستهلش محبتك


----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## soso a (4 نوفمبر 2013)

اشكرك يا الهى على حنيتك وعطفك 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

عندما أشعر أن نفسي أثمن من العالم، يصغر العالم في عيني جداً، وأأخذ منك نعمة الزهد في كل شئ
وعندما أزهد كل شئ، أنظر فأجدك أمامي، تشجعني وتقول لي [ لا تخف أنا معك ]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*محتاجالك اووى 
اسرع وأعنى​*


----------



## fredyyy (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*أسألك ... فتعلمني*


----------



## نانا3 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

الهى اكشف عن عينى لارى عجائبك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 نوفمبر 2013)

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يارب​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*فى قلبى كثيراً لأقوله ولكنك لا تنتظر منى أى كلام فأنت تعلم ما بقلبى دون أن انطقه ..
أنتظرك فلا تغيب عنى .*


----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 نوفمبر 2013)

ان طلبت غيرك انتظاري يطول ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*اشكرك على كل شىء يا الهى الحبيب​*


----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (5 نوفمبر 2013)

عوض يارب كل من كان له تعب محبة معايا آمين


----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Maran+atha (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*



*


----------



## magdyzaky (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*ياربى انت بتعمل الخير دايمااا سعدنى وسهل طريقى يارب انا ملياش غيرك ارمى حموالى عليك واتواكل عليك*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 نوفمبر 2013)

مين يخطفنى منك و انا بين إديك --- و لا شىء يبعدنى عنك --و كلى *حب* ليك..
مفيش غيرك إلهى  انت سيدى و راعيا...


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*محتاجالك اووى وماليش غيرك يا رب​*


----------



## soul & life (6 نوفمبر 2013)

ياربى انت فاديا وانت ابويا اللى ليا تعالى نور عينيا واسكن نعمتك فيا
عايزة منك هدية مش من الارض دية يدك الحلوة النقية تفتحلى نور الوصية​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 نوفمبر 2013)

ماليش غيرك 
حنان ونيرك هين 
خليك معاي ما تسيبنيش
​


----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرااا لهذا النهار الجميل يارب​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 نوفمبر 2013)

انت ضامن لي 
حياتي الجاية 
وفي مشوار الغربة حاميني
انت ضامن لي حياة ابدية 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*يا الهي بين يديك اضع سفينة حياتي فكن انت القائد والربان الذي تقودني الى حيث تشاء*
​


----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2013)

اشكرك يا رب على النعم التي أعطيتنا إياها ، 
حتى الألم فيه حكمة​


----------



## اليعازر (6 نوفمبر 2013)

يا رب ﻻ تتركني اواجه الذئاب لوحدي
كن معي يارب..
آمين
.


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*واثق فيك اكتر من نفسي
يا للي عمرك ما بتنساني
مهما بيكتر همي و يأسي
تعزياتك ماليه كياني
ثقتي فيك مالهاش حدود
هاعدي بيك أعلى السدود

مش مستني صديق يواسيني
الالامات وياك ترضيني*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 نوفمبر 2013)

اعمل اية طيب
قولى انت
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 نوفمبر 2013)

مفيش كلام ممكن يعبر و يحكى شبع قلبى معاك-- و لا عمرى يوم اوفى و لا اقدر انسى حسناتك و جود غناك.


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لانك بتحافظ عليا


----------



## tamav maria (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*ليييييييييه كدددددددددددددددددددددددده ..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2013)

انت حي فيا 
نشيد نصرتي 
يسوع حي فيا 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 نوفمبر 2013)

يا رب -- كون انت المتكلم--  فين صورتك الى المفروض الناس يشوفوها فينا-- فين كلامك الى المفروض بروحك تقوله من خلالنا-- فين الهياكل الى بتستقبل منك-- و لا اكثرنا اصبح يتكلم  لكن بروح عجيبه-- فين المحبه--  فين الرأفه فين لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون-- يا رب اعنا يا رب--  فليس احد صالح فينا --
 اعنا يا رب-- كلنا ضعاف-- بنبوظ خدمك-- مفيش حد فينا يصلح  لخدمتك-- فاعنا يا رب بدونك لا نقدر ان نفعل شىء


----------



## soso a (7 نوفمبر 2013)

آه يارب 

​


----------



## white.angel (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*انا كمان بحبك اد كدة 

*


----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 نوفمبر 2013)

يا نبع المحبى وحدك ساكن قلبى.. لا تتخلى عنا .. عينك عى وطني بالأيام الصعبي ..يا نبع المحبي


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 نوفمبر 2013)

مش هيفرق معايا اى حاجة المهم انت راضى عنى


----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ياربي والهي كن معه ارجوك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 نوفمبر 2013)

بحبك


----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*انا عارفه انه مش يرضيك كدا ابدا يارب
وعارفه انك شايلي كل خير
وعارفه انك بتحبني
وعارفه انك حنين
وعارفه انك ابويا
عشان كدا
مهما حصل انا هفضل
واثقه فيك يارب
*​


----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## soul & life (10 نوفمبر 2013)

لو نسيت الام رضعها او جفت من العين مدمعها انت ياربى ما بتنسانا يلى تكالنا علييك


----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Maran+atha (10 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*إهدني يا رب طريقًا أبديًا وإسندني لأن لطفك عجيب. ما أعظمك رفيق وكفيل وضامن أمين لسلامة مسيرة أولادك ومختاريك مدى الحياة، فلا تحجب وجهك بل كن كفيلًا لكل ما يحدث لي في غربة هذا العالم إلى أن أدرك الأرض التي وعدت بها محبيك.
نعم يا رب فيما أنت قد تأملت مُجربًا تقدر أن تعين المجربين. نعم يا رب قوتك تكمل في الضعف، ونعمتك تكفينا وتغنينا. ليتك تعزيني بالمجد العتيد وتشجعني به وسط آلام هذا الزمان الحاضر. ليس على أنه مجد آت أنتظره بل على أنه كائن فيّ الآن وفي الزمن الحاضر، وعرفني يا رب أن هذا المجد معد ومدخر وينتظرني.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*دبر كل أمورى واحمينى من كل شر وشرير​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا يا ابويا السماوى​*


----------



## soul & life (11 نوفمبر 2013)

يارب اعمل من اجل اسمك ليس لكونى بار فى عينك ..


----------



## Jane2 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

ربى يسوع انت تسمعنى محتاجالك يارب امى فى حالة خطر جداااا
امى محتاجة لمسة ايدك محتاجة لحضنك
يارب زى ما مسكت ايدى وخلتنى اشوف نورك واعرف طريقك اشفى امى


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 نوفمبر 2013)

متسبنيش


----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2013)

اليك يا رب نصلي ونضيئ هذه الشموع 
على نية كل انسان مريض وتعبان وموجوع 
اشفي كل المرضى وطهرهم بروحك القدوس ....امين​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 نوفمبر 2013)

فى مقوله يا رب بتقول الى بعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب-- لكن انت يا رب اديت عيون لارواحنا و لنفوسنا و قلوبنا نشوفك بيها----
علشان كدا انت دايما قريب اوى-- انت فى القلب-- بس عيونى مشتاقه تشوفك--- ايوا العيون اوقات تشتاق تشوفك يا رب-----


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 نوفمبر 2013)

حققلى امنيتى اللى طلبتها امبارح منك
ممكن ؟
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*اشكرك يا الهى على تحننك​*


----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (13 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا يا احلى بابا
شكرا على كل شئ


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 نوفمبر 2013)

صباح الخير يا رب--اشكرك على كل شىء


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)

ليتمجد اسمك في مصر يا ىرب 
وليكن سلامك فيها
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*كل الشكر ليك يا رب
دايماا معايا ومش ناسينى​*


----------



## tamav maria (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## grges monir (13 نوفمبر 2013)

دبر يا رب حياتى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)

لتكن مشيئتك في حياتي


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (13 نوفمبر 2013)

اشكرك يارب لانك استجبت لصلاتي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*يا رب دى بنتك انت !​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرًا يارب علئ كل شي ​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

راجعلك اصل انا منك و ما ارتاحشي بعيد عنك 
بحبك ايوة يا ربي انا ملكك انا ابنك


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2013)

فرح قلب اولادك ياررررررررررررررب​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2013)

Change mon coeur Seigneur


----------



## AdmanTios (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*إلهي الحبيب أنُاجيك

" يوسف " يالي إترمي في البير
طلعتُه و خليتُه " وزير "

" يونان " بعدما بلعُه الحوت
نجيتُه بتوبتُه من " الموت "

" أيوب " بالأوجاع جربتُه
لكن بالأضعاف " عوضتُه "

و أنا علشان " تدابيرك " دي
من إيدك دي لإيدك دي
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 نوفمبر 2013)

يا الهي اعمق الحب هواك
ياآلهي لي اشتهاء أن أراك 
في جمال في بهاء مبهر 
في جلال وسط قوات سماك 
أو أرى حسنك في الابن الذي 
كل شخص قد رأة قد رآك 
أنت ملئ العقل والقلب معا 
ليس في غربة العمر سواك 
أنا وسط الناس اجذبهم لك 
أنا في الوحدة استوحي نداك 
أنت أصل الكون يارب الورى 
كل مجد الكون صاغته يداك 
ياآلهي أنت عوني أنت حصني 
أنت ربي أنا أحيا في حماك 
فيك مايشبع قلبي دائما 
إيه ربي متعة القلب رضاك


----------



## روزا فكري (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## جوجو وحيد (14 نوفمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


>


ايه ده انتى فى المنتدى -طب مش داخله الفيس ليه:thnk0001:


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## soul & life (14 نوفمبر 2013)

لو كان يرضيك انا مرضية لو ميرضكش اتصرف يارب ارجوك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

خبيني يا ربي


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2013)

تحت حمايتك يارب​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقة فيك يارب
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## soso a (15 نوفمبر 2013)

اشفى كل مريض يا الهى 
ارفع الالم من كل متالم 

وفى النهايه 

اشكرك وامجدك يا الهى الحنون 

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*اشكرك على كل شىء​*


----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

..................................​


----------



## Samir poet (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*سامحنى يارب
*


----------



## magdyzaky (15 نوفمبر 2013)

سهل طريقنا يارب


----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2013)

يارب لتكـــن مشـــــيئتك لا مشـــيئتى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*ماليش غيرك ياالهى​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*لو ف يوم طرقى اتقفلت يارب 

خليك معايا ماتسبنيش 

ولو الدنيا كلها وقفت قصادى يارب 

هأبقى قوى بإيدك اللى دايما سندانى  *​


----------



## magdyzaky (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*تعبان وحملى تقيل مليان هموم وجراح محتاج اشاهد نورك يا يسوع قصاد عينى *


----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (16 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*مش عارف اقوالك اية يارب
انت عارف كل حاجةعنى
الصغيرة قبل الكبيرة
ارجوك لاتتركنى وحدى
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 نوفمبر 2013)

اشكرك لانك وقفت معايا النهاردة
كمل يارب


----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2013)

انتا عارف ظروفي قبل ما احكيها 
اقف معاي واتمجد فيها


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*يارب الكون اجعل يومي مبارك باسمك فابدءه معي بمشيئتك وحكمتك الي ان ينتهي​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 نوفمبر 2013)

هقول لك يا ربى انت راااائع الجمااال و مبدع-- يعنى لو الواحد ملوش نفس يضحك و لا له نفس يكلم حد-- يلاقى الورد الى انت خالقه بيبصله و يضحكله ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 كلهم بشنب كدا يا ربى هههههههههه
 بحبك يا رب اوى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*قوينى بيك يا رب​*


----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*املك على قلبى ياربى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 نوفمبر 2013)

اول مرة اضعف كدة يارب
زهقت من رسم الضحكة و زهقت ابين اني قوية 
انا مووووجووووعة اوووووي 
موجوعة بجد ومحتاجالك 
اسمعني ارجوك 
وخفف عني 
ده انا بنتك حبيبتك 
ماتسبنيش كدة 
انظر ليا محتاجالك 
محتاجالك اوووووي


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2013)

اسائلك فتعلمنى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يارب
قوي الضعيف
وفرح الحزين
واجبر المكسور
واشفي المريض
مالناش غيرك ياربي
نلجأ اليه
╬

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 نوفمبر 2013)

عارفة يا بابا نفسي ف ايه دلوقتي

نفسي اغمض عنيا 
تاخدني ف حضنك واناااام


----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 نوفمبر 2013)

قربنى ليك اكتر يا رب--


----------



## روزا فكري (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2013)

انا زهقت من نفسى يارب​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 نوفمبر 2013)

محتاجة لدفء حضنك يا الهي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2013)

يــــــــــ أأأأأأأأأه ـــــــــارب




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*ماليش غيرك يا رب  احمينى وقوينى وداوى جراحى​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ردلي روحي​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (20 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*متسيبنيش 
مخنوق 
ومكتئب 
تعالى بروحك المسني لمسة 
تفرح قلبي 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*محتجالك اوووووووى يارب *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (20 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2013)

انا  تعباااااااااااااااااان​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 نوفمبر 2013)

ممكن تفرح قلب اخواتي 
انا مجربة الحزن و الوجع 
و مش بقدر اشوف حد تعبان وموجوع وجواه حزن 
ما بالك انت يا بابا 
انت الحب نفسه 
مش بتستحمل دمعة من ولادك 
ممكن تقويهم 
وتفرحهم 
وتسعد ايامهم ارجوك 
انا بحبك اوووي على فكرة


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2013)

الى متى يارب تنسانى ؟.!!!​


----------



## bent el noor (21 نوفمبر 2013)

يارب ساعدنى


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

ادخل يارب سفينتي
وادخل حياتي قوام
واطرد مني الخوف
داوي كل الالام
واسكن جوه قلبي
املاه بالسلام
ابدا ماتسبني لوحدي
امشي وسط الايام 
ايماني يارب ضعيف
شددني بالايمان :_(​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (21 نوفمبر 2013)

علمني يارب احبك ازاي
علمني اطلب محبتك انت
​


----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 نوفمبر 2013)

يا نبع المحبى وحدك ساكن قلبي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (22 نوفمبر 2013)

قوينى يارب وساعدنى


----------



## bent el noor (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2013)

مد ايدك وعرفنى الطريق الصح ا لى يقربنى ليك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2013)

زدني قوة ​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2013)

انا مستنيك
انامش مستعجل حاجة يارب وصابر ليك ​


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*أرحمنا
سامحنا
دبر أمورنا
ملناش غيرك أبدا
يا يســــــــــــــوع*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*علمنا وارشدنا
الخدمة مش يافطة نعلقها ...... لكن محبة نقدمها للمحتاجها*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

* انا تعبانه ياربى.. نفسى اضحك ضحكة من جوايا تطرد كل التعب اللى انا فيه..  نفسى ارتاح ياربى من كل اتعابى.. انا عارفه يارب انك حاسس بيا وماسك  بايديا... ارفعنى ياربى فوق مستوى تفكيرى.. فوق مستوى العالم اللى حواليا..  جدد فيا الامل.. وابعد عنى الاحزان.. ادخل جوايا كل فرح وسلام.. وخليني معاك على طول... نفسى ياربى احس بفرحة .. الدمعة محبوسة جوايا.. مش قادره  اخبيها ولا قادره ابوح بيها.. ارشدنى ياربى للطريق الصح.. لتكــــــــــن  مشيئتـــــــــــــــك يـــــــــــــارب..*

*



*

​


----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*ادخل فى قلبى السلام يارب 
محتاجة ليك 
قوينى بيك 
نفسى ارتمى جوه حضنك وابكى دموع عنيا 
وانسى نفسى يارب جنبك وانت بتطبطب عليا 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*فلتكن مشيئتك​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*قوينى واستر ضعفى
*​


----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2013)

انا فى تفاؤل من فضلك يارب التفاؤل اللى جوايا دة متخذلهوش
شجعنى ارجوك يارب ارجوك


----------



## روزا فكري (24 نوفمبر 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/raedisaac7?directed_target_id=0


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*يالللى بتمسح دمعتى ... ياللى بتسمع صرختى
لو حتى من غير كلام بتحس بيا 
بتحس بيا فى محنتى*




*دايما معايا فى كل يوم
عندك حماية من الهموم 
علشان كدة تزيد الالام وبردو حاضن فرحتى.*​


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*يارب حافظلى اوى
على الناس اللى بحبهم بجد
*


----------



## أرزنا (24 نوفمبر 2013)

salamouka ma3ana ya yasou3


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*احتاج اليك واجرى عليك وتحمينى 
واشبع امان وانا بين ايديك مخبينى♥*





​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*و انا بعيد عنك بشعر بضعفي
و انا بعيد عنك بشعر بعجزي
و انا بعيد عنك بشعر بوحدتي
و انا بعيد عنك بشعر بغربتي
و انا بعيد عنك بشعر بحزني
و انا بعيد عنك بشعر بضيقي
فانت كل ما ليا يا حبيبـــــي
يســــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ــــــــوع*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*لن أمل من طلبى الذى لا يعرفه سواك 
ارجوك يا رب استمع واستجب لى​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*
ســألت نفسى كتير سايبنى ليه يـــا يسوع وازاى تــسمح ليأسى يسكن بين الضلوع 
**وازاى تــسمح انى ابقى من الفرح ممنوع وعـــيـنـــيــا دايـــــما مش مبطله دمــوع 
وازاى اكــــون انــــا ليك وقلبى موجــــوع 
تــجارب العـــالم كوتنى بنــارها يا يسوع مشتاق اشوف ايــــدك تـــرشدنى للــــرجوع
 يا ابــــويا انا مستنى بصرخــه قلبى المـوجوع ودمـــــوعـــى بقيت علامـــه لضعفى يــا يسوع 
امسحـلى دمـــوع عينى واروينى من الينبوع من غيرك انا تـــايه فى طـــــريق مالوش رجــــوع
 بجد تعبت يا يسوع
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 نوفمبر 2013)

اشكرك 
يا رب حتي في اصعب الظروف 
لانك انت راحتي 
​


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*ممكن اكون زعلان
ممكن اكون حزين
لكنى مازلت اقول 
لتكن مشيئتك
اسندنى .... فأنا بحاجة شديدة إليك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ممكن اكون زعلان
> ممكن اكون حزين
> لكنى مازلت اقول
> لتكن مشيئتك
> اسندنى .... فأنا بحاجة شديدة إليك*​



ربنا بيحبك قوى يا استاذى
دة انت غالى عنده وبيحبك اكتر من اى حد


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 نوفمبر 2013)

مش ناسى الوعد يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*نفسي ارتمي في حضنك يا رب محتاجة لحنانك *​


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2013)

يارب منك نطلب
 إشفق علينا وارحمنا واستجب لنا .​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

انا باشكرك 
كل اللي منك كويس 
لانك مختار لي الافضل
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*اسندنى فى ضعفى .........*


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 نوفمبر 2013)

يا رب..


----------



## bent el noor (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ساعدنى وقوينى


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

خفف المي يا رب 
ماليش غيرك الجأ لية


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 نوفمبر 2013)

مش فرحان لكن اشكرك


----------



## روزا فكري (25 نوفمبر 2013)

* 
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

عندمـــــا لا استطيـــــع ان اتكلـــــم من ثقــــــــــل همومــــــــى  ارفــــــــع عينــــــى الـــــــــى الســـــــــــــماء وبصمتـــــــى  اتحــــــــــدث اليـــــــــك وحــــــــدك فانـــــــــت تعـــــــــرف  مـــــــــابداخلـــــــــى بـــــــــدون ان اتكلـــــــــم ..  ياربــــــي يســـــــوع



​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ارحمني يا رب 
مش قادر 
انا تعبت 
وانتا الشافي 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*يا الهى ما احلاك  ابعد اقرب حبـك ما بيتغير *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ماليش غيرك 
حنان ونيرك هين يا رب 
​


----------



## Samir poet (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*اتصرف انت يارب فيا 
اعمل اللى تقول علية
فلتكن مشئيتك يارب
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*ماليش غيرك يا رب​*


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*محتاجك اكثر من أي وقت*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*-علمني أن أكون أذنا تسمع صوتك باستمرار.
-علمني أن أكون خزفا يحمل لمسات يدك يا قدير.
-علمني أن أكون فكرة تتجه دائما لعمل الخير.
-علمني أن أكون نباتا يعلو نحوك بازدهار.
-علمني أن أكون شجرة يحتمي بها طيور السماء.
-علمني أن أكون عيونا ترى وتلاحظ ابسط الأشياء .
-علمني أن أكون يدا تسند من يقترب من الاخطاء.
-علمني أن أكون طيرا يسبح بحريه في كل الارجاء.
-علمني أن أكون إيمانا يحمل معه محبه ورجاء.
-علمني أن أكون ذراعاً تمدت دائما للعطاء.
-علمني أن أكون شاكرا لمن أعطانا الفداء .
-علمني أن أكون جائعاً دائما لخبز الحياة .
-علمني أن أكون قلباً يذوب حبا في من احياه.
-علمني أن أكون صداً لصوتك الذي سمعناه.
-علمني أن أكون بسمة لمن الهموم دنياه.
-علمني أن أكون صورة لمن سفك دماه.
-علمني أن أكون ناظراً لشخصك في كل من القاه.
-علمني أن أكون شخصا يعلن بحياته محبة الله​*


----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*اشكرك على كل شىء​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 نوفمبر 2013)

يا رب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 نوفمبر 2013)

شيل عني الالم
مش قادر 
تعبت ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 نوفمبر 2013)

انا زهقت يارب وقرفت بجد 

انا حاسس انى لوحدى


----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*يارب انت تعلم ما بداخلنا من أنين ففرح قلوبنا لانك انت المعين​*


----------



## روزا فكري (26 نوفمبر 2013)

* 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## جوجو وحيد (26 نوفمبر 2013)

يـااارب ان نمـت علـى ضيـق ابقظنـى
 علـى فـرح ,  انا وكـل مـن قـال أميـن


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*كيف بدونك أسير فى عالم بلا عزاء .. أنت إلهى لا سواك*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 نوفمبر 2013)

خد بايدي يا رب 
عديني من المحنة دي بسلام 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*





يـــــــــــارب
فرح قلب الحزين
داوي جرح المجروح
ريح بال المشغول
طمن فكر المهموم
اشفي كل مريض
اعطي كل محتاج
قوي ايمان الضعيف
نور عيون الكفيف
**فرح كل اولادك
ونولهم كل اللي في بالهم
حسب مشيئتك ياربي
امــــــــــــــين
**†
*
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 نوفمبر 2013)

يا رب بصلي للمهموم 
والوحداني والمحروم 
وللخايف والقلقان 
وللتعبان والمظلوم 
يا رب اللي تعب تشفية 
وكل اللي ضعف قوية 
وكل اللي في شدة وضيق 
علشان خاطر الجروح نجية 
تكون معاة وما تكون علية 
ويا رب بصلي للي اتخان 
وللمجروح والزعلان 
وللي احتاج ومش لاقي 
وللتاية والحيران 
بصلي للي عاش موجوع 
بصلي وصوتي ليك مسموع 
وواثق فيك يا بابا يسوع 
امين
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 نوفمبر 2013)

ياربى يسوع المسيح اعنى وارحمنى
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## جرجس سامى gr (27 نوفمبر 2013)

ياربى يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحى ارحمنى انا الخاطئ


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*استرها معانا يارب *​


----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2013)

يا يسوع
نصلي اليك في هذا المساء ، 
ونطلب منك ان تسهل أمـور جميع الناس
بـارك بيوتهم .. ربي أطفالهم .. أشفي مرضاهم
أحفـظ الحاضرين وأرجع بالسلامة الغائبين
وأرح بال وقلـوب جميع المؤمنين بـك ، أمين​


----------



## روزا فكري (27 نوفمبر 2013)

* 
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2013)

بشكرك يا حبيب قلبي ^_^​


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 نوفمبر 2013)

بحبك اوووووووووووي يا بابا 
انا ماليش غييرك انت 
يا احن قلب​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 نوفمبر 2013)

كل سنة يا يسوع وانا ليك


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 نوفمبر 2013)

مش قادر استحمل 
يا رب انا تعبت 
خالص
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> مش قادر استحمل
> يا رب انا تعبت
> خالص
> ​



يارب اشفى اخويا من فضلك


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 نوفمبر 2013)

عايز هدية


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (30 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (30 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا ليك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2013)

يارب العالم يتألم  ولا منجي سواك نجينا من التهلكة
 واعطنا السلام ياملك السلام


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 نوفمبر 2013)

يا رب .. ارفعنى ليك.. أبعدنى عن الارديات .. خلينئ أشوف أى مشكله. إنها مشكله أرضيه صغيره .. 
أبعدنى عن الماديات و حب الماديات.. جندنى ليك يا رب و لخدمتك .. و عرفنى بيك أكثر يا رب..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 نوفمبر 2013)

تصبح على خير يا ربى


----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2013)

كَم عَظيمٌ أنتَ يا رب وعَميقَةٌ هي أسرارُكَ...
لكَ الكَونُ السماءُ والأرضُ مع عَناصِرُ الطبيعة.
تَلَطَّفتَ ومِن العَدَم خَلَقتَنا على صورَتِكَ ومِثالِكَ.
ها نَحنُ نَطرقُ البابَ.أفتَح لنا لِنَدخُل ونَبقى مَعَك 
هنيئاً لنا بأبُوَّتِكَ ومحَبَّتِكَ اللامُتَناهِيَة. تَقَبَّل مِنَّا
تضَرُّعاتِنا النابِعَة من عُمقِ ايمانِنا وأرحَمنا.آمين.​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2013)

اشفيني ,, من كل ضعف فيا
اشفيني ,, من الشهوة ومن الخطية
اشفيني ,, محتجالك يافاديا​


----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## magdyzaky (1 ديسمبر 2013)

اهدينى يارب  وارحمنى انا الخاطى


----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (1 ديسمبر 2013)

الدنيا كلها فوق دماغى 
لكن انا شايف ايدك سندلنى ومحوطانى


----------



## Alexander.t (1 ديسمبر 2013)

تعبان !


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 ديسمبر 2013)

بابا حبيبي 
محتاجة ليك تكون جنبي وتختار ليا الصالح 
بجد محتاجالك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*يـــــــــــــــــارب
لتكن مشيئتك
ليكن تدبيرك
لتكن ارادتك
ليكن اسلوبك*
†††​


----------



## bent el noor (2 ديسمبر 2013)

اشكرك يارب ..... انت حنين قووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## bent el noor (2 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (2 ديسمبر 2013)

طلبتك يارب فلا تتوانى


----------



## روزا فكري (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*


----------



## جوجو وحيد (3 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 ديسمبر 2013)

بابا يسوووع 
حبيبي الغالي 
طلبي كبير بس صغير اووووي 
ف ايدك 
ممكن تفرح قلب اخواتي كلهم كلهم 
وماتسبش قلب حزين او موجوع 
ولتكن مشيئتك يا االهي ف كل وقت


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

بحبك اوي يا بابا يسوووع


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*يارب *
*ولادك بيعايروني اني ماليش اهل *
*بيعايروني علشان مقطوع *
*لتكن مشيئتك*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

انتا ابوي وانتا حبيبي 
وانتا الهي 
يعني انتالهي وابويا وحبيبي
​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

يارب فرح كل ولادك و ما تسيبش قلب حد حزين


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*بتحس بيَ لما خوفي يهزني
لما همومي جوه قلبي تشدني
بتحس بيَ لما بيضيع الكلام
لما بحملي بانحني وسط الآلام
لما عيني بتبكي يوم أو حزني جوايا يدوم
بتحس بالجرح اللي بيا وبايديك تمحي الهموم
بتحس بيَ ..​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 ديسمبر 2013)

لو مكنتش فضفضت معاك النهاردة
كان ممكن يجرالى حاجة
اما اتشل او اموت


----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2013)

جاء عيدك يا يسوع وبلدي ما زال موجوع 
​


----------



## magdyzaky (3 ديسمبر 2013)

خاطى ونفسى اتوب وارجع اليك ياربى

سامحنى وارحمنى انا الخاطى


----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2013)

يا يسوع نحن نثق بك و نعلم انك لن تدع اي مكروه 
يحصل للراهبات
فأحمهم يا يسوع من كل شر و كن مع كل محتاج 
امييين​


----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

اشكرك على كل حال و من اجل كل حال و في كل حال


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*اشكرك يارب على كل شى
*


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

اااااااه يااااارب


----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

يارب فرح قلوب كل اخواتي يااااارب


----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 ديسمبر 2013)

من غيرك مااقدرش اعيش
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*بشكرك يا رب على كل شىء​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا يا إلاهى الحبيب


----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## soso a (5 ديسمبر 2013)

اشكرك 

واترك لك كل زمام امورى 

لتكن مشيئتك بها دائما ​


----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (6 ديسمبر 2013)

اااااااااااه يااااااارب


----------



## انت شبعي (6 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا يا ربي على كل شئ


----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2013)

يا يسوع اني اختم نهاري بشكرك 
كما افتتحته بتسبيحك فأختم بالخير 
كل اعمال حياتي
امين​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 ديسمبر 2013)

أيها الخزافى الأعظم .. أنا كالخزف بين يديك
عد و أصنعنى وعاء آخر كيفما يحلوا فى عينيك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2013)

يارب كن بقربي في كل خطواتي
 فأنا بقربك أطمئن ...​


----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2013)

يارب باسمك احفظني ..يارب احفظ حياتي


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (6 ديسمبر 2013)

need u quickly ​


----------



## روزا فكري (6 ديسمبر 2013)

* 
*


----------



## انت شبعي (7 ديسمبر 2013)

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ياااااااااارب قد ايه محتاجة ايدك تلمس قلبي و تداوي جروحي


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*رجعني ليك يارب
 خلصني من ضعفي ومن شروري
 أديني غلبة على شهواتي وعلى ضعفاتي*
​


----------



## Samir poet (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (7 ديسمبر 2013)

يارب حافظ على كل اخواتي و احميهم و فرحهم و خليهملي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 ديسمبر 2013)

يا. ربى أبداء معى يومى و كمله..
و قوينئ. بيك


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*اشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررك*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

آللي آنت تشوفه يآرب،،آكيد آنآ رآضي بيه

؛،؛​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2013)

اشكرك يارب من أجل محبتك التي لا تقاس ولا تحد . 
اجعلني أن أستمد منها القوة لليوم وغداً .. 
وكل يوم آمين .​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*نعـــم يــــا رب .... أنــــت الوحيــــد الـــذي تعـــرف مـــا بداخـــل  النفـــس ..
 أنــــت يــــارب المطلــــع علـــي كـــل شــــئ .....  أنــــت تعـــرف مـــاذا أريــــد .. 
وتعـــرف أيضــــاً مـــا لا أريـــده  ..... ولكـــن فـــي المنتهـــى أنـــت الـــذي تعطـــي .... 
وكـــل  عطايــــاك لى نعمه يـــا رب .... لتكـــن أرادتــــك لا مشيئتـــي ..... 
 فـــأنـــا أثـــق انـــك ســـوف تعطينـــي الصالـــح .. لان كـــل  عطايـــاك هـــي صالحـــه لنــــا يـــارب...*​


----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2013)

اقبل صلاتي يا ربي​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 ديسمبر 2013)

مشتاق لعملك فيا-- محتاج للمسه قويه 
 انهضنى يا يسوع


----------



## tamav maria (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## DODY2010 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

نتظرك هتيجى بفجر جديد وتحقق كل المواعيد وعلى حياتى تزيد خير وفرح مجيد
ما انت اله كل تعويض كلك جود ونبع يفيض على ايامى الجاية يملاها بالاناشيد
وارنم وافرح بيك وبأيدك يالهى القدير ده انت ابويا ومالى غيرك قلب كبير ......


----------



## DODY2010 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

علمني يارب لما احلم تكون أحلامي ماشيه في خطتك


----------



## DODY2010 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

ياربى يسوع عيالك كلهم محتاجنللك يارب المجد ضمنا ليك وباركنا


----------



## DODY2010 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

يارب لاتخذلنى فانى ماصنعت قدامك شيئا من الخير لكن هبنى من فضلك ان ابدا فى عمل الخير ( الانبا ارسانيوس)


----------



## DODY2010 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

انا مـلـكـك انـــت و خـدامــك عـمـرى ما اكـسـر تـانــى كـلامــك مـش هـعـمـل تـانـى غـيـر حـاجــة واحــدة غـيـر انــى اعـيــش بـــس عـشـــانك مـش سايب واحد محتاج والتعبان بتجيبلة علاج والقلقان بتطمن فية على طول مش حارم انسان من حضنك والدنيا كلها بتحبك اسمك هفضل ارنم ليه واقول ا يا الهى انا عايز اقولك ان انت حبيبى وبحبك هعمل اى شئ عشان يرضيك وهرنم مع كل الناس اصلى لقيت اجمل احساس انى اعيش علشان اهتف ليك


----------



## DODY2010 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

افراحنا بيك طول الطريق طول ما انت لينا يا اوفى صديق ومهما طال بيما المشوار هنغنى لشخصك ونعليك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 ديسمبر 2013)

يارب اسمع 
صلاتي 
اقبل واستجيب 
تعالى وزور حياتي 
واملاها لهيب
انا طلبي اني اشوف المجد
املي اني اشوفك 
وحتى ان اخر باب اتسد
هلمس هدب ثوبك
انت شافي نفسي 
انت شافي جسدي 
انت الهي 
انت اله عظيم .. انت الهي
معاك مافيش مستحيل.. تحييني من مماتي 
انت طبيبي 
انت يسوع الفادي 
بحبك اوووووي يا الهي


----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 ديسمبر 2013)

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا رب اعني.


----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 ديسمبر 2013)

مين أروح له غيرك.  
قوينى بيك. ااااه يا رب


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*كل اللي انا محتاجاه انت يايسوع*
​


----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2013)

يا ربي يسوع، 
نتطلب منك في زمن ميلادك المجيد ان تعطينا قلباً يفرح قلب الحزين، 
ان تساعدنا لنطعم كل فقير ومحتاج، 
ان نرسم البسمة والضحكة على وجه كل يتيم.​


----------



## روزا فكري (9 ديسمبر 2013)

يارب فرح قلوب ولادك الحزاني
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 ديسمبر 2013)

صباح الخير ابى.  كون معايا من أول يومي لحد ما تسلمنى للسرير تانى 
أشكرك على كل سيء


----------



## aalyhabib (9 ديسمبر 2013)

ألمس  يارب  خرافك  وأرفع  عنهم هذا  المرض  اللعين
بأسم  أسمك  القدوس  ​


----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (10 ديسمبر 2013)

* 
*


----------



## aalyhabib (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*ربي .. إجعل  كلمات  ذكرياتي من  نور .. حتي  تفسح  ( زنقات)  القبور*
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 ديسمبر 2013)

الهي الغالي اثق في محبتك الكبيرة لأبنائك جميعا
اعرف انك ترى ما لا نراه 
وتعرف وتختار الصالح لنا نعم يا الهي اعلم كل هذا 
ولكن ضعفي كإنسانة يجعلني 
اطلب منك فرحة لقلوب اخوتي 
راحة لاتعابهم 
حلول لتلك المشاكل التي يواجهوها 
الهي الغالي اطلب منك 
ان تختار لهم الصالح وتصلح لهم ما يعجزون عن اصلاحه
وتمد يدك وتفعل ما لا يستطيعون عمله 
ولتكن مشيئتك دائما يا الهي


----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (10 ديسمبر 2013)

* 
*


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*خدنى يارب
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2013)

ياااااااااارب مافيش احن منك​


----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛
يآآرب كمل وسآآعدني
؛،؛​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*الى متى يارب تنسانى ؟
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*سامحنى ....... قوينى ....... اغسلنى ..... فهناك بقع إن لم تزيلها .... فلن أستطيع أن أكون تحت قدميك عند انتهاء رحلة غربتى ....... أهون عليك إنى معرفش أجيلك ....؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*كم أتمنى لو أن تنزع كل رحمه من قلبى المُتعب .!​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 ديسمبر 2013)

اشكرك يا رب 
لانك دايما معاي 
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛
عبدُكـَ يآ رب
؛،؛​*


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## joeseph.jesus (12 ديسمبر 2013)

محتاجك جنبي يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*ااااااااااااااااه يا ربي تعبان وقلبي موجوع وحاسس ان في جبل تقيل مقيد كل حاجه  جوايا جبااااال كتير يارب من الالم والحزن واليأس بس في بصيص امل جوايا لما  بقول اسمك يارب كل رجاء فيك بصرخلك تنقل كل جبال اللي مقيداني زي ما نقلت  المقطم انا حاسه بيك يا حبيبي واقف ورايا وعايش جوايا وحوليا بس انا اللي  كنت بتجاهل ده سامحني وارحمني واامر كل الجبال تتركني . وارفع عن كل اولادك  وارفع جبال الظلم *​


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2013)

كل زينة العالم لن تشعرنا بالعيد.
ما دام السلام لا يزال عنا بعيد. 
صلاتنا للرب ان يجعل هذا العام القادم سعيد.
ويعيد الفرحة الى قلوب الناس من جديد
.أمين​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*يارب  أنت  تعلم  كم  كانت 2013  سنه  صعبه  علي  خرافك  ..  ولادك  أتبهدلوا ..  اللي  أتخطف واللي  أتقتل  في  الشارع  وعلي  باب  بيتك ..  واللي  أتشردوا  .. واللي  حرقوا  لهم  بيوتهم  .. يارب  ليه  ساكت !!  هما  ولاد  الملك  لازم  يتعذبوا !!  أرحمنا  يارب  وأحمينا  في  2014  وعزي  كل  ولادك  المتألمين  ... مالناش  غيرك .. وأوعي  تسمح  يارب  بحاجه  وحشه لسيدنا  الحبوب  المتواضع  زي  ماسمعت  النهارده  .. أبطل  سهام  فخاخهم  المنصوبه  لنا ... يارب  مفيش  أحن  منك  علينا . *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (13 ديسمبر 2013)

ألهي  أعني  وأسترني

وأحفظنا  جميعا​


----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2013)

يا رب ارحم وأشفِي كل مريض في هذه الساعة

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (13 ديسمبر 2013)

[URL="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152001832813426&set=a.154558958425.117266.153168783425&type=1&relevant_count=1"]
	




[/URL]


----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2013)

يسى لويس



​


----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## soso a (14 ديسمبر 2013)

يسوع عندما لا استطيع ان اتكلم من ثقل همومى ارفع عينى الى السماء وبصمتى المعتاد اتحدث اليك وحدك فانت تعرف ما بداخلى بدون ان اتكلم ..​


----------



## soso a (14 ديسمبر 2013)

يا يسوع لقد اقترب عيد الميلادومازالت هناك قلوب مجروحه وقلوب حائره و قلوب متالمه واجسادا عليله فتعال واشفق عليهم والمس قلوبهم واعطهيم الفرح واشفى اجسادهم امين استجب يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2013)

انا يمكن زعلت فى الاول جدا
بس انت اكيد برضه ليك حكمة
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛
يآرب لآ تحرم قلوبنآ من آلفرح،،وآشفق علينآ بحنآنك ورحمتك
آجعلنآ مستحقين آن نكون آولآدك،،آجعلنآ نحفظ وزنآتنآ وموآهبك فينآ
آجعلنآ نقدس آسمك ونبشر بنور خلآصك
؛،؛​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 ديسمبر 2013)

بابا يسوع انت قولتلي اني استطيع كل شئ فيك 
وقولتلي كمان ان انت اله السماء واني لو عملت اللي عليا وسبت الباقي عليك 
هتديني النجاح 
وكمان هيكون لمجد اسمك 
وقولتلي كمام ان كل حاجة للصالح ليا 
و دايما اقول لتكن مشيئتك 
انا بطل. منك تكون معايا وتساعدني وتسندني ف اي دراسة بعملها 
وتديني النجاح من عندك انت يا يسوع


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

من  فضلك  يارب .. ماتنساش  أخوه  الرب  
البرد  قارس ... دبر  لهم  كل  أحتياج  

أحفظ  ولادك  في  غربتهم. 
وأشفي  رعيتك  من  أمراضهم  الخبيثه .. 

أعمي  عيناي  عن  الكلمات الطائشه .. 
التي  لا  تجد  من  يوقفها .. لسبب  واهي  أو  لآخر  
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*عند كثرة همومي في داخلي تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي *​


----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 ديسمبر 2013)

عــلمــنى يــارب أســامــح مهمــا اتــوجعــت

 علمــنـى يـــارب انــــسى مهمــا تــذكــرت

 علمــنى يــارب افــرح مهمــا حــزنــت

 علمنـــى يــارب اضــحــكـــ مهمــا زعــلـــت

 علمـــنى يــارب اتــذكــركـــ مهمــا نســـيــت

 علــمنــى يــارب اقــربــ لـكـــ مهمــا بعــــدتــ

 علــمنــى يــارب انـــ لا انســاكـــ ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 ديسمبر 2013)

يا رب على قد ما كان نفسى اشوف التلج و الاقى كل شىء حواليا ابيض----
لكن بعد ما نزلت و لعبت بيه--و حسيت بالبرد---
 بطلب منك يا ابى انك تمرر الفطره السقعه دى بسرعه -- فى بلادنا غلابه يا رب كتييير  مش مستعدين للبرد ده-- معندهمش بيوت و لا غطيان و لا لبس تقيل يا رب-- 
و الكلاب و القطط و الحيوانات الى مش واخده على الجو ده--
عدى البرد يا رب سريعا----


----------



## tamav maria (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2013)

لتكن مشيئتك يا رب في حياتنا​


----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 ديسمبر 2013)

بشكرك حبيبي علي التعزيه اللي ملت قلبي دي ​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (15 ديسمبر 2013)

واحشني قوي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 ديسمبر 2013)

على فكرة انا بحبك اوووي 
مش علشان اي حاجة 
غير علشان انت ادتني حبك الاول 
وخيرك مغرقني 
حنانك مشبعني 
انت ابويا وحبيبي وصديقي 
من غير حبك انا مسواش 
انا مسواش من غيرك حاجة


----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*بعين متحننة يا ربي انظر إلى ضعفي 
فعما قليل تفنى حياتي وبأعمالي ليس لي  خلاص 
فلهذا أسأل بعين رحيمة 
يا ربي انظر إلى ضعفي وذلي ومسكنتي ونجني
†
*​


----------



## bent el noor (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (16 ديسمبر 2013)

ربي  .. 
كن  قائدي  ومعيني  في  محنتي .. 
ولا  تجعل  ظهري  ينحني
فأنت  المعين القوي​


----------



## AdmanTios (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*" طفل المذود "

لقد إقترب و حان يوم ميلادك
و هنالك قلوب حزينة يا يسوع
ليكُن ميلادك باعث لفرحة قلوب هؤلاء
*​


----------



## soul & life (16 ديسمبر 2013)

يارب يا حنان اعطينا سلام وامان
يارب يا يسوع اشبعنا من الينبوع
يارب يا امين انقذنا من كل ضيق
يارب يا عطوف  خلصنا من كل خوف
يارب يا بار نجينا من الاشرار
يارب يا رحوم بارك هذا اليوم
الهنا البار الامين كن لنا معين 
الهنا ساعدنا وانقذنا  امين .. تحنن على ولادك المساكين
اعطى المحتاجين  انصر المظلومين .. آمين


----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2013)

اعطنا ربي الصحة والنشاط 
لنتحمّل مصاعب العمل والحياة ... 
الهمنا الى الخير ورافق دروبنا 
واجعل الفرح والسلام في بلادنا وقلوبنا ...
أمين​


----------



## روزا فكري (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (16 ديسمبر 2013)

يارب فرح كل قلب حزين


----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 ديسمبر 2013)

عايزه يارب تتولد في قلبي وتكبر كمان فيه ممكن ^_^​


----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2013)

يا طفل المغارة احفظنا من اهوال الليل 
وصباحاً مشرقاً بالسلام والصحة والأمان امنحنا ،،
 وافرجها على كل من هم في ضيق وبرد وألم واضطهاد.. 
 امين​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

يآرب سآعدني وسآعد كل من يرجوك ويحتآجك

؛،؛​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*تركت كل شىء فى يدك يارب*
* ﻻن يدك تسع كل شىء*​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

ربي ..  أجعلني  بعيدا عن  كلمات قد  تطيح  بعقلي  
ولا  تدخل بقلبي شيطان أخرس​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 ديسمبر 2013)

رجاء  ليك .. أن تحتضن  أخوتنا  ممن  في  البراري  وتحت  المطر
من  تركوا  ديارهم  ..  وتشردوا  لحروب لا  ناقه  لهم  بها  ولا  جمل.
فهل  تستجيب  يا مجيب !!​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا لوقوفك جنبى


----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2013)

يارب بميلادك المجيد أملأ بيوتنا من نورك البهي 
الذي لا تبدده اي ظلمة ......امين​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 ديسمبر 2013)

بابا يسوع 
بحبك اووووووي


----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*انا بحبك جدا يارب
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*وجاء الوقت المناسب يارب ان احمدك واشكرك على الامنية اللى طلبتها منك ومتحققتش
اشكرك يارب
*​


----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## soul & life (17 ديسمبر 2013)

بابا يسوع انت زعلان منى؟
انا عارفة انى مقصرة الايام دى سامحنى وقوى ارادتى علشان شيطان التكاسل يبعد عنى ارجوك ياربى متزعلش منى:16_14_21:


----------



## bent el noor (17 ديسمبر 2013)

كمل يارب عمل يديك


----------



## روزا فكري (17 ديسمبر 2013)

تحنن يارب علي المرضي
واشفي امراضهم وخفف الامهم​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*
ادينى يارب اراده جديده اقدر اقول بيها لا*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2013)

عينى عليك يا ربى عينى عليك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*ساعدنى 
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

أرحمني  وأرحمهم​


----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (18 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (18 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (18 ديسمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


>


يااااه كل ده


----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا يارب لان النهار مضى بسلام 
امنحنا صباحاً مشرقاً ايضا بالسلام 
وايقظنا على ما يفرح قلوبنا ... امين ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2013)

يا طفل المغارة يا ملك السلام 
امنحنا السلام وخلصنا من كل شر امين 
​


----------



## magdyzaky (19 ديسمبر 2013)

يـــــــارب سترك وراحمتك


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2013)

اشفينى من كل ضعف فيا

اشفينى من الشهوة و الخطية 

اشفينى محتاجلك يا فاديا​


----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## candy shop (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*







​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 ديسمبر 2013)

هونها عليا يااااارب 
بنتك ومحتاجالك 
ماتسبش ايدي و مطلعنيش من حضنك ده هو حمايتي و ملجأي 
انت ابويا وحبيبي مش عايزة حاجة ف الدنيا غير رضاك عني


----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (20 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (20 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2013)

منتظراك يارب​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*
محتاجة ﻻيدك ياربى تغير فيا كتير*​


----------



## aalyhabib (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*ساعدني وأعني .. علي الحق*
 

*وليس سواه* 

:t14:​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

موجوع يآرب ،، آلن تدآآوي وجعي 

؛،؛​*


----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2013)

يا رب كن معنا في اصعب الظروف
 وارينا عجائب قدرتك في اصعب الايام امين​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 ديسمبر 2013)

بحبك


----------



## روزا فكري (20 ديسمبر 2013)

مستنياك يارب تبقي معانا وتسندنا
بالذات بكره بجد محتاجين 
وجودك معانا​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## soso a (21 ديسمبر 2013)

نحن نطمع فيك ياربي .. يا من حققت لنا هذا كله أن تعطينا اياه .. فوعودك الصادقة و الأمينة لابد أن تقع من نصيبنا لأننا نرجوك .. رجاؤنا فيك يا الله .. رجاءحي هو .. و مقوى بوعد المسيح نحن نطمع فيك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (21 ديسمبر 2013)

كن قائدي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 ديسمبر 2013)

^_^ بشكرك حبيبي كان يوم روووووعه 
وقول لماما شكرا يااحلي حاجه في حياتي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*انتظرك​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 ديسمبر 2013)

رتب حياتى حسب مشيئتك يا رب---


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*كن معنا​*


----------



## انت شبعي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

اعطني الصبر و التعزية يا ربي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 ديسمبر 2013)

بابا يسوع محتاجالك 
حاسة اني متلغبطة اووووي 
وانت ايدك دايما بتهديني وتوصلني

خد بإيدي يااااارب 
محتاجالك اووووووووووي


----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2013)

يا يسوع  ساعدنا ان نقبل بـ ميلادك 
اخوتنا الصغار الفقراء والمهمشين .. 
وان نخدمهم بـ حب وعطاء .....امين​


----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (22 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

آشكرك يآآ رب ،، آرجوك يآآرب لآآ تتركني،،آنآ آلخآطي لآ تتركني،

؛،؛​*


----------



## kawasaki (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*ارحمني يارب انا الخاطئ*


*

*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

هآ آنآ آقبل قدميك ، عآلم آني غير مستحق ، لكني آطمع فى غفرآنآً لديكـ،،

؛،؛*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*بحبك اووووووووووووووووى *​


----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2013)

فرح ومحبة وسلام
هذا مانطلبه منك في اعياد الميلاد
كي نزين بها عالمنا المضطرب
ولك المجد دائما وابداا امين​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 ديسمبر 2013)

يارب دبر الامور


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 ديسمبر 2013)

أشكرك ابى على كل شئء


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 ديسمبر 2013)

يااااارب ........​


----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2013)

يايسوع ادخل الى كل بيت واملاه بنورك 
يايسوع ادخل الى كل قلب واملاه بنعمتك 
يايسوع ادخل الفرح الى كل قلب يائس حزين 
يايسوع المس كل جسد تعبان مريض واشفيه
 لانك انت الهنا وليس لنا سواك
اميييين​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 ديسمبر 2013)

كن معانا و لا تكن علينا يارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 ديسمبر 2013)

يارب توعدنى لو السنة الجديدة فيها احداث متعبة تكون معايا وتسندنى ؟!

و توعدنى بردو ان لو فيها حاجات تفرحنى تكون مصدرها انت فقط و انا ماليش يد فيها ؟!

ومعلش وعد أخير ومتكسفنيش أوعـــــــــــــــــــــدنى حياتى الروحية فى 2014 تكون أفضل من السنين اللى عدت 

اممممممممممم شكراً لأنك قبلت الوعد وإنك هتنفذه
أثق فى كدة بعين الإيمان


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 ديسمبر 2013)

بعين متحننة ياربي انظر الي ضعفي 
ف عما قليل تفنى حياتي 
وبأعمالي ليس لي خلاص 
فلهذا اسأل بعين رحيمة 
ياربي انظر الي ضعفي وذلي ومسكنتي 
وغربتي ونجيني

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jtrORbXEPDw&desktop_uri=/watch?v=jtrORbXEPDw


----------



## oesi no (24 ديسمبر 2013)

انت اللى عارف كل حاجة يارب 
كل حاجة بين ايديك 
اتصرف انت


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 ديسمبر 2013)

- حقك أنهار أنهار يشبع سنين الجوع
وحدك جبار جبار عالي وصوتك مسموع
ونهار وليل جيل ورا جيل
تسبيح وهتاف ترنيم ورايات ليسوع
1- وعدك في قلوب محفوظ تهدم أسوار الشوك
وسنين مهما تدور غرقان صوت الشكوك
2- إن حرب عينينا عليك نصرتنا زي النور
بتبان لما إيديك بتفك قيود المأسور
3- وقلوب تحتاج لك تسندها وتبارك فيها بإيمان
ترويها ويدك تشفيها وتبدد فيها الأحزان
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FUs2fqdHv2g&desktop_uri=/watch?v=FUs2fqdHv2g


----------



## انت شبعي (24 ديسمبر 2013)

يارب السنة الجديدة تبقى احلى من كل السنين اللي فاتت


----------



## روزا فكري (24 ديسمبر 2013)

ماتزعلش مني يارب 
انا عارفه اني بزعلك بس عارفه برضه انك بتحبني
وبتصبر عليا كتير​


----------



## sparrow (24 ديسمبر 2013)

يارب .............


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 ديسمبر 2013)

تعبانة خالص ياااااااااارب 
محتاجالك اوووووي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 ديسمبر 2013)

كل سنه و انت طيب. يا رب و عيد ميلاد سعيد 
عقبال يا رب ما. تتولد فئ قلوب الكل و تحوله من حظيره لمكان جميل مملوء نقاء و محبه للكل 
أشكرك ربى على كل شئء 
تصبح على خير


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*يارب  ها انا وكل ضعفاتى وخطاياى ونجسات  قلبى ها انا اضعهم تحت قدميك الكرمتيان 
 فانا بدونك لا اسوى شئ فاجعل ضعفى وخطياى اول خطوة على الطريق الصحيح الى  حضنك ياسيد
 انا جاى ضعيف اوينى انا جاى حزين عزينى  انا جاى خاطى ابرئنى واشفينى*​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

بعدت عنك كتير اوي الفترة اللي فاتت
لكن انت عمرك ما سيبتني
في السنة الجديدة جاية اخبط على باب قلبك
و ارجوك تسمحلي ادخل من جديد
قلبي الصغير الضعيف محتاج نور و فرح و ايمان
من غير نورك و سلامك وفرحك مش هقدر اعيش
ساعدني اكون جنبك على طول و مبعدش عنك و لا لحظة
ساعدني اكون اقوى من العالم و ما انشغلش غير بيك انت وحدك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 ديسمبر 2013)

احفظ بلادنا يارب 
احفظ اولادك من الشر 
انت يا رب امسك بزمام الامور 
لا تدع الشر يسيطر علينا 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

كل شئ في ايديك يا ربي
توكلت عليك فلا تجعلني اخزى


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 ديسمبر 2013)

يارب عديها على خير 
دى مقفلة


----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*انت الوحيد اللى تقدر تساعدنى*​


----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*
حياتى رضااك يا سيدى *​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

ربي  .. افتح  القلوب ..  وأنر  البصيره !!
​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

حبيبي ... مصر  لـ وين  رايحه !!
​


----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*
*








​


----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛
لآجل كل شيء آشكرك ربي
لآ تدعني لنفسي ، فى كل وقت رآفقني
؛،؛​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*
" اصنع معنا حسب صلاحك "*​


----------



## soso a (27 ديسمبر 2013)

"املأ قلوبنا فرحــــــــــاً ونعيمـــــــــــــــــــاً "​


----------



## روزا فكري (27 ديسمبر 2013)

* 
*


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا ليك  .. علمتني  كتير​


----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

بيدك  يارب .. تستطيع  إيقاف  كل  هذا الأرهاب !! 
تفضل  أفعل. ولك  كل التمجيد 
ولا  تؤاخذنا  بما  فعل  السفهاء.​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 ديسمبر 2013)

اشكرك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 ديسمبر 2013)

انا عارفك مش بتسيبني
ولكن دي مشيئتك
ولتكن مشيئتك
​


----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (28 ديسمبر 2013)

محتاجه يارب انك تديني
شويه احتمال وصبر​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 ديسمبر 2013)

انا مش هقدر اعمل اي حاجة من غيرك
اتدخل انت يارب و دبر امور حياتي
انا مش هقدر افهم اي حاجة من غيرك
اتدخل انت يارب و وضحلي الامور كلها


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

أصنع معي  حسب  صلاحك 
وأرحمنا  جميعا
​


----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*
؛،؛
آرجوكـ يآ رب
طول آلوقت آرجوكـ
خلصني يآرب 
فى كل وقتٍ آدعوك
؛،؛
​*


----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## white.angel (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*انا زعلانه .. اتصرف *


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*ارجوك يارب نفسى ابدا معاك العام الجديد 
نفسى اهيىء قلبى ليك 
تتولد فيه 
ارجوك يارب اقبل توبيتى وخلينى ابتدى معاك سنة جديدة 
اعيشها بس فى حضنك 
مش عاوزة غير رضاك 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 ديسمبر 2013)

ليك المجد و الكرامه و البهاء ليك علامه سلطانك. بيحررنى


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 ديسمبر 2013)

بحبك اوي يارب . كمل معايا لاخر يوم في حياتي وماتسبنيش ابدا للشرير تاني


----------



## انت شبعي (29 ديسمبر 2013)

يا الهي لست ادري ما الصالح لنفسي
و لكن نحوك عيناي


----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*
أيوة حنين قلبك طيب مني تملي يارب قريب
 مهما تزيد في الدنيا ألامي إنت تمد ايديك وتطيب*​


----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (30 ديسمبر 2013)

كـــــــن معنـــــــــــا


----------



## aalyhabib (30 ديسمبر 2013)

ياريت  تكون  معانا .. وتحمينا  من

الكتبه  والفريسيين .. وكل قلم طائش​


----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 ديسمبر 2013)

اشكرك ابى على كل شىء--


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*يــــــــــــارب
عدي الايام دي بسلام
وفرحنا في نهاية هذا العام
وفي 2014 حققلنا كل الاحلام


*​


----------



## انت شبعي (30 ديسمبر 2013)

يارب ريح كل تعبان و فرح كل زعلان
مد ايدك يارب ولادك محتاجينلك


----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (31 ديسمبر 2013)

اطبع يا رب البسمة على كل الوجوه في هذا العام الجديد
وانعم على الجميع بالسلام والراحة​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (31 ديسمبر 2013)

:smi106::smi106::smi106::smi106:


----------



## جوجو وحيد (31 ديسمبر 2013)

:t9:


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

يارب ..
أجعل 2014  سنه سعيده  علي  الكل
ولا  تنسي  
المرضي  والمعذبين  والمطرودين  والمشردين  والمحتاجين
والمقهورين في  ديارهم .. 

يارب  أصنع  معنا  حسب  صلاحك
وأغفر  لنا  جهالات  قلوبنا
​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 ديسمبر 2013)

كل  الحمد  والشكر  لك  يا ألهي
علي  مافعلت   بالأمس..
 شفيت  آلامي .. 
المجد  لأسمك  القدوس  .. 
الآن  وكل  أوان  وإلي  أبد  الدهور​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*انا دخالة على تجربة جديدة
اوقف جنبى عشان خاطرى اوعى تسيب ايدى 
*​


----------



## soso a (31 ديسمبر 2013)

هاهى احلامى النائمه اقدمها للك يارب وانا اعلم واومن انك تحققها لى  فى الوقت المناسب فانا فى انتظارك يارب​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

 آُحِبُكْـَ يَآَرَبْ،
لَآَ تَدَعْنِيْ،
؛،؛​*


----------



## انت شبعي (31 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك اكليل السنة بصلاحك


----------



## soso a (31 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## soso a (31 ديسمبر 2013)

يارب فى هذا العام الجديد اعد البسمه لمن فقدوا البسمه واشفى المرض وادخل بيوتنا وباركه واجعله سنه التعويضات​


----------



## روزا فكري (1 يناير 2014)

يارب خلي السنه الجديده
كلها خير وفرحه وسلام علي كل ولادك
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يناير 2014)

*يارب قدس السنة دي ليك حل بروحك فيها*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يناير 2014)

*يارب انا واثقه ان ال 365 يوم الجايين
 دول بين ايديك الحنينين
هتفرح فيهم كل الحزنانين
وهتشفي فيهم كل التعبانين
وهتعطي فيهم كل المحتاجين
وهتحقق احلام كل اللي عليك غاليين
وهتنصر فيهم كل المظلومين
وهتقرب منك كل التايهيين

انا  هفضل واثقه فيك يارب
مهما فاتت سنين
..
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 يناير 2014)

بارك اكليل السنة بصلاحك
يامن أحببت  البشر​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يناير 2014)

*
أعطنا يارب قلبا جديدا ، فى هذا العام الجديد ، نقى أفكارنا *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 يناير 2014)

كل سنه وانت طيب يابابا يسوووع


----------



## soso a (1 يناير 2014)

أشكرك ياالله من اجل جودك وإحساناتك معي طول العام الماضي ،  كنت معي في النجاح، وكنت معي في ساعات الفشل ، وفي كليهما كنت أنت المعين ،  مصدر القوة والبركة والعزاء . كن معي في العام الجديد حتى تكون أهدافي  مقدسة ولمجد اسمك آمين .


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 يناير 2014)

****​
*آجعلني آري تدخلك فى كل حيآتي يآآ رب ،،​*
****​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2014)

أنــزع عـنـي يــارب كـل كـآبــة، كـل ضـيـق، 
كـل مــلل، وكـل حــزن ويـــأس أعـنـي فـي ضيـقـاتــي، 
وأمسكـنــي بيمـيـنــك، وقــود خـطــواتــــي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2014)

*ربي يسوع أرجوك إقبلني
 - سمر خوفي في قلبي لكي لا أخطئ إليك.
 - سمر يداي لكي لا يصنعا الشر.
 - سمر رجلي لكي لا تذهبا مكان انت لست فيه.
 - سمر فكري لكي لا يفكر إلا فيك.
 ... - سمر شهوتي لكي لا تشتهي إلا انت ربي يسوع.
 - سمر حبي فيك ... سمر إيماني فيك .
 - سمر نظري فيك ... سمر سمعي فيك.
 - سمرني لكي لا أرتفع من فرط الكبرياء.
 - سمر وداعتك و إتضاعك في قلبي.*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يناير 2014)

بص يابابا يسوع انت اللى خليت الموضوع اللى كنت عاوزه مش يكمل 
صح ؟
وانت اللى هتخلينى ادخل تجربة جديدة انا خايفة منها ولايصة فيها
اقف جنبى وحياتى عندك 
انا خايفة اوى ومليش غيرك 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يناير 2014)

يارب ارحم يارب ارحم يارب بارك 
امين


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 يناير 2014)

اشكرك
لانك ما بتسبنيش

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2014)

*تركت كل شىء فى يدك يا رب لان يدك تسع كل شىء*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 يناير 2014)

***
لآجل كل شيء آشكركـ،
وفى كل حآل آذكركـ،
**​*


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يناير 2014)

يارب انت شوفت انت اتصرف و خدلي حقي 
انا مستنية


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2014)

*
يا صاحب الحنان يا نبع قوتي أنت هو الضمان في وسط غربتي ...*​


----------



## aalyhabib (3 يناير 2014)

الشكر  مني  واجب  .. مادمت  في  الحياه​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)

شكرا يارب عمرك ما خذلتني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

ياه يارب طول عمرك حنين اوى عليا
بتقف جنبى فى وقت محنى 
بحبك اوى يايسوع
كمل معايا مشوارى
امسك فى ايدى يارب زى بطرس زمان
​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)

يا بابا يسوع انا تعبت بقى من الناس الاشرار اللي معندهمش قلب و لا ضمير
يارب مد ايدك و خلصني بيمينك ليخزى و يخجل الذين يريدون لي الشر
يارب اكسر سيوفهم و رد شرهم عليهم عشان خاطر ماما العدرا و الانبا كاراس حبيبك


----------



## soso a (3 يناير 2014)

أمل يا رب أذنك واستمعني، لأني مسكين وبائس أنا. احفظ نفسي  لأني بار، يا إلهي خلص عبدك المتكل عليك. ارحمني يا رب، لأني إليك أصرخ  اليوم كله. فرح نفس عبدك، لأني إليك يا رب رفعت نفسي. لأنك أنت يا رب صالح  ووديع، ورحمتك كثيرة لكافة المستغيثين بك.​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 يناير 2014)

اجعل لساني يلهج بحكمتك 
كل يوم 
​


----------



## soso a (4 يناير 2014)

أرسم طريق حياتى كما تريد يا الهى 
فهى حياتى بين يديك شكلها كما تريد
​


----------



## soso a (4 يناير 2014)

إرحمنى يارب فإنى عليك توكلت​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يناير 2014)

يارب انت عارف ايه اللي انا عاوزة اقوله
يارب محتاجالك توضحلي حاجات كتير مش فاهماها
محتاجالك تنور قلبي عشان يشوف كويس
محتاجالك تعمل حاجات كتير اوي في حياتي
انت عارف يا بابا يسوع كل حاجة انت و بس اللي عارف كل حاجة


----------



## aalyhabib (5 يناير 2014)

لك  القوه  والمجد   والبركه والعزه 
إلي  الأبد  آمين
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 يناير 2014)

يا رب متسبش اللي 
متمسك بيك 
انقذة 
ماهو برضة ابنك
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يناير 2014)

يا رب محدش يقدر يمسنا او يجرحنا او يظلمنا غير بسماح منك انت
علشان كدا يا رب اشكرك على اى ظلم اتوضعت فيه-- اكيد ليك فيه حكمه--
و اكيد هتفهمهالى يا رب---
انتظر شرحك--
و اشكرك و امجدك و اطلب منك شفاء فينيسا و ابنوب يا رب هما بين يديك-- تمجد يا ابى 
لتكن مشئتك فى كل شىء
امين


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 يناير 2014)

ابويا حبيبي اشكرك على كل حال .. مالي قلبي ياربي بحبك وبحنانك وعطفك ورعايتك .. اديك دايما محوطاني. ووقت الضيقة بتهونها عليا .. وقت الاحتياج اجري عليك تطمني وتشجعني وتديني امان .. وقت الحزن ماقيش غيرك بس يحس بيا ويديني فرحة وسلام .. انهاردة جاية اشكرك من قلبي .. كل حاجة فيا بتقولك شكرا على خيرك شكرا على انهاردة وامبارح وكل يوم ف حياتي ماسبتنيش فيه .. شايلني ونعدي بيا وسط كل زحمة العالم .. دايما بتنور طريقي وتختار ليا الصالح .. ولو بعدت وخلاص هقع ف حفرة بسرعة تجري عليا و تبعدني عنها بكل الطرق .. ف حياتي سندني .. ف دراستي معايا .. وف مشاعري محافظ عليها .. كل حاجة انت صاينها بأديك الحنينة الدافية .. يارب بشكرك من قلبي لو فضلت اكتب خيراتك عليا مش هتتحصر. ده انت ليك الفضل ف النفس اللي بيخرج مني .. ده انت ليك الفضل ف ايدي اللي بتكتب الكلام ده .. يارب بشكرك ف بداية يوم جديد كالعادة محتاجة وجودك ورعايتك .. محتاجة ذي كل يوم اتملي بحبك وحنانك .. 
وطلبي الاخير يارب اقف جنب كل اخواتي ف المنتدى 
اللي ف ضيقة واللي حزين والمحتاج حب او اوحنان او تعزية .. واللي مشتاق لوجودك ف حياته .. واللي الهموم حانية كتفه شيلها عنه . واللي يارب محتاج يسمع صوتك واضح .. واللي ماعندوش رجاء واللي فاقد الامل نور نورك ف طريقهم قولهم ان كل شئ مستطاع فيك.. حافظ على بيوتهم وحياتهم .. خليك انت ف حياتهم الكل ف الكل وبكدة ولا حزن يأثر فيهم ولا هم يقوى عليهم 
واخيرا بحبك يا ابويا 
بحبك يا حبيبي 
بحبك يا الهي وسندي 
وتكون مشيئتك ف كل حين 
امين ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يناير 2014)

*ارجوووووك ياااارب 
حافظ على كل ولادك واحميهم من عدو الخير 
ملناش غيرك يارب *​


----------



## soso a (5 يناير 2014)

نــحن ساهرون ومصابيحنا مشتعلة ننتظر عودتك أيّها الرب يسوع...
 كما يومـض البرق في أفق ويتألّق في آخر ، هكذا مجيء ربّنا يكون..​


----------



## soso a (7 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يناير 2014)

يارب عشان خاطرى حسسنى بفرحة العيد ولو ثوانى
نفسى احس بالفرحة زى بقيت الناس

بحبك اوى يايسوع 
​


----------



## soso a (7 يناير 2014)

نحن محتاجون إلى روحك القدوس يا رب، فبدونه حياتنا ظلام، أرسل روحك أيها القدوس لنتقدس به ونعمل على تقديس الآخرين. أمين.


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

يارب انا خايفة اوي 
ممكن ما تسيبنيش


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يناير 2014)

*شكرا يايسوع
*​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (8 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يا رب انك حافظت على بيتك وولادك فى ايام عيدك--يا رب خليك دايما محافظ علينا


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

يارب فرح كل قلب حزين
يارب ما تسيبش حد في ضيقة
يارب احمي ولادك و حافظ عليهم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

*مالى سواك ياسيدى
حياتى رضاك ياسيدى 
*​


----------



## candy shop (9 يناير 2014)

*

*




​


----------



## soso a (9 يناير 2014)

الى من اذهب يارب وانا ليس لى سؤاك​


----------



## soso a (9 يناير 2014)

ساعدني يارب لكي لا أتعجل الأمور لتحقيق مشيئتك ، فأسلك في  طريق خاطئ وأتبع وسائل غير صحيحة . ساعدني لكي أخضع لمشيئتك وأتقبل تحقيق  مشيئتك بالطريقة التي تريدها وفي الوقت الذي تحدده انت .​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 يناير 2014)

مش عايز غيرك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2014)

*ارحم يا رب نفوس تتألم ولا تتكلم​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يناير 2014)

*امسك يارب ايدى
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 يناير 2014)

كللت السنة بجودك واثارك تقطر دسما 
شكرا ليك يا الهي 
وابويا وحبيبي 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يناير 2014)

*اشتاقت نفسى اليك كالارض العطشانه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يناير 2014)

متسبنيش يارب


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (10 يناير 2014)

انت عارف كل شئ يارب
اعني


----------



## soso a (10 يناير 2014)

انت مدبر الامور 

دبرها بمشيئتك ​


----------



## peace_86 (10 يناير 2014)

*أنا عادة لا التفت لهذا الموضوع
لكن اليوم انا بحاجة للتكلم مع سيدنا المسيح وأريد أن أقول للرب يسوع: 
سامحني يارب على خطاياك. سامحني على كل فعلة خاطئة
لقد اسئت للروح القدس وهجرته. لكني يارب اطلب منك المغفرة والسماح ..
وأريد يارب ان تساعدني بأن أصبح اقوى مما كنت عليه من قبل
انت تعرف يارب يا ابن الله الحي محبتي الشديدة والقوية لك. وقد وقعت في عدة خطايا في آن واحد دون اي قصد

سامحني أيها الرب القدوس.. آمين*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (11 يناير 2014)

يارب نفسي ارتاااااح بقى
نفسي يوم واحد يمر حلو
لو سمحت يارب


----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2014)




----------



## aalyhabib (12 يناير 2014)

أشكرك  يارب  علي  نعمك  وخيراتك  الكثيره
لاتنسي  يارب  أخوتك ..
يارب  ألمس  أولادك  المحتاجين  الشفاء
​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2014)

ارحمنا يارب واغسل قلوبنا 
وكن تعزيتنا على حمل الشدائد​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (12 يناير 2014)

يارب انا نفسي بس اعيش
مش بتمنى حاجة اكتر من كدة
يارب ارجوك ريحني


----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2014)




----------



## soso a (13 يناير 2014)

سمرني إلهى بمساميرك التي سمرت بها

 سمر خوفك في قلبي لكي لا أخطئ إليك
 سمر يداي لكي لا يصنعا الشر
 سمر رجلي لكي لا تذهبا مكان انت لست فيه
 سمر فكري لكي لا يفكر إلا فيك
 سمر شهوتي لكي لا تشتهي إلا انت ربي يسوع
 سمر حبي فيك ... سمر إيماني فيك 
 سمر نظري فيك ... سمر سمعي فيك
 سمرني لكي لا أرتفع من فرط الكبرياء
 سمر وداعتك و إتضاعك في قلبي
 ربي يسوع أرجوك إقبلني​


----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2014)

لتكن مشيئتك يا رب​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 يناير 2014)

محتاجة اوي لحنانك يااااااارب 
محتاجة اترمي ف حضنك تدفي قلبي  بامانك وسلامك 
حبيبتك وبنتك انا .. ماتسبنيش


----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2014)




----------



## روزا فكري (14 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2014)

*يا سيدي إني أريد العمق فيك فارويني وأحيني إني أريد نور حبك يسطع في داخلي  ..
 يا سيدي غير بروحك حياتي واملكن إرادتي المس فؤادي وحواسي بل وكل دنيتي*​


----------



## soso a (14 يناير 2014)

يسوع هاهى حياتى بين يديك افعل بيه ما تر يد نعم لاننا نؤمن انك تفعل كل ما هو صالح لنا​


----------



## soso a (14 يناير 2014)

لا أعلم لماذا ؛! لكنى اشكر .. لا أعلم متى ؛! لكنى انتظر .. لا أعلم كيف ؛!
 لكنى اؤمن.. سأصمت حتى تتكلم أنت يا رب​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2014)

يايسوع
احتاجك اكثر من اي شئ اخر​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يناير 2014)

يارب يسوع داوي قلبي 
نور طريقي .. انت الوحيد اللي عارف بتعبي .. انت الوحيد اللي عارف افكاري .. انت الوحيد اللي فاهمني ..


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2014)

*ايها الفخارى الاعظم انا كالخزف بين يديك عد واصنعنى وعاء اخر مثلما يحسن فى عينيك*​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (15 يناير 2014)

*اشرق بمحبتك تتخلل اشعة الصباح ​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 يناير 2014)

*لو ماكنتش التجربة قد احتمالى
مكنتش انت يارب ادتهالى*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 يناير 2014)

*مفيش غيرك حنيــن عليــــــا يــــا بــابـــــا
 ســاعات لمــا بعيـــط بحــس إنك بتعيـــــط معـــايا*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يناير 2014)

بشكرك ياحبيبي علي اي حال ^_^​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2014)

حُلَّ المَأْسُورِينَ


----------



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## joeseph.jesus (15 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يارب علي نعمتك عليا اليوم


----------



## soso a (15 يناير 2014)

يارب ساعدني لكي لا أكون على خلاف مع أحد ، وأن أكون محباً للجميع وحليماً  معهم . وأن أتدرب دائماً على حياة الفرح والسلام مهما ضاقت بي السبل آمين .​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## soso a (16 يناير 2014)

يا ربي يسوع ، إجعل مني
 غصن مثمر بكرمتك ......
 واملأني من ثمار
 الروح ،

 أمين​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2014)

*وبعدين يارب ؟*؟​


----------



## soso a (16 يناير 2014)

يارب أعبر بنا من مرحله الجفاف الى مرحله تعويض ما فات​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (16 يناير 2014)

يارب رجعني لحضنك 
حضنك وحشني اووووووي يارب


----------



## aalyhabib (16 يناير 2014)

يارب .. من  فضلك ..  ضع  يدك  قبل  يدي
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 يناير 2014)

*احبك يارب
*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2014)

صباح الخير يا بابا يسوع


----------



## bent el noor (16 يناير 2014)

ساعدنى يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2014)

*نحن لا نعرف ماذا نفعل ولكن نحوك اعيوننا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2014)

*منتظراك​*


----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2014)




----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (16 يناير 2014)

*محتاجلك اوي*


----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2014)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 يناير 2014)

بحبك يا بابا يسوع اوووووي


----------



## انت شبعي (16 يناير 2014)

قلبي محتاجلك ياربي


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2014)




----------



## soso a (17 يناير 2014)

آه يارب 

لحد امتى كده ؟؟

بس برضوا لتكن مشيئتك ومش عايزه غير مشيئتك ​


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2014)

*
*




​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (17 يناير 2014)

*"نعم يا سيد، والكلاب أيضاً تأكل من الفتات الذي يسقط من مائدة اربابها"*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2014)




----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

أصنع  معي  حسب  صلاحك

يامحب  البشر​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

أحفظ  شعبك  يارب  .. النهارده  الجمعه .. 
وأنت عارف  الباقي  بأه !!​


----------



## soso a (17 يناير 2014)

يا سامع الدعاء يامنبع الرجاء اسمع وانصت واستجب لنا لاننا نكاد ان نفقد  الامل فى حياتنا ولكننا دائما ما نسرع اليك فتجدد الامل فى نفوسنا  وتعطينا  الرجاء فلاتتركنا يا رب​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2014)

يا رب .. 
إجعل قلوبنا دائماً حاضرة للمسامحة ، 
والغفران لكل من أساء إليها .. 
فأنت تعرف ما في القلوب .. 
إزرع فينا ثمار المحبة ، 
والتواضع التي علمتنا اياهم ، أمين !!
​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 يناير 2014)

*احفظ بلادنا يارب
واملاها من خيرك
*​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2014)




----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

8 دول بتتحرق في المنطقه !!
من فضلك  ماتسبناش .. يارب مالناش غيرك نترجاه​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

بشكرك على كل شئ لكن خليك جنبي حارب عني ما تسيبنيش انا محتاجالك
سمحت بالضيقة بس اكيد هتسمح معاها بالمنفذ صح ؟
اكيد هشوف عملك و اكيد مش هتسيبني
هقولك زي ما كنت بقولك زمان
و هفضل اقولهالك للابد


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 يناير 2014)

ارجوك

اقف بجانبي الكام يوم دول​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

يارب أصنع  معي  حسب  صلاحك
فأنت  محب  لكل البشر
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 يناير 2014)

حـــبـــيـــبــــي شـــــــــكــــــــــــــــرا
للنعمه الغاليه دي ^_^
​


----------



## oesi no (18 يناير 2014)

عايش فى خيرك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)

يارب انت الوحيد اللى عارف اللى فى قلبى
عشان خاطرى خليك جنبى
​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

شكرا يارب على كل شئ
خليك جنب ولادك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2014)




----------



## soso a (19 يناير 2014)

ﻣﻦ ﻳﻌﻴﻨﻨﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﻮﻑ ﺇﻻ ﺃﻧﺖ ﻳﺎ ﺇﻟﻬﻲ؟!
 ﻭﻣﺎﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺴﻘﻄﻨﻲ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﺗﻜﺎﻟﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺫﺍﺗﻲ؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

*من الضيقه وجدتلى المخرج .. وعدتنى من الحزن راح تخرج ..
 دى مراحمك قويه ياربي .. قدامها الصعب بيفرج*​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

بجد ... أشكرك  كتير قوي 
بس  لو  سمحت  باركها  في  غربتها
ودبر  لها  وقت  دراستها
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يناير 2014)

اولا وحشتني جدا 
ثانيا بحبك جدا جدا 
ثالثا بشكرك جدا جدا جدا جدا 

بابا يسوع خليك دايما جنبي


----------



## soso a (19 يناير 2014)

شكرا ليك ياللى بترعانى 
​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

بحبكككككك
​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (19 يناير 2014)

بحبك قوي يا بابا يسوع .
وبشكرك علي كل نعمك ليا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

مش عارفة اقوالك اية
غير

شكرا
​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يناير 2014)

كل  الشكر  والحمد  ليك  يايسوع​


----------



## soso a (19 يناير 2014)

دعني اتي اليك بكل ثقة متواضعه في كل حاجاتي قائلا :
 يا يسوع ساعدني !
 في كل شكوكي . في ارتباكاتي في اغرائات حياتي
 يا يسوع ساعدني !
 في ضجري في تجاربي , في وحدة ساعاتي
 يا يسوع ساعدني !
 عندما يخذلني الاخرون.عندما تكون نعمتك وحدها لنجاتي
 يا يسوع ساعدني !
 عندما ارمي نفسي في حبك العطوف كأب ومخلص لذاتي
 يا يسوع ساعدني !
 عندما يتحطم قلبي بالفشل . عندما لا ارى نفعا من محاولاتي
 يا يسوع ساعدني !
 عندما اشعر بنفاذ صبري . عندما يرهقني صليبي وجراحاتي
 يا يسوع ساعدني !
 دائما دائما بالرغم من عيبي وضعفي وكل سقطاتي لاتتركني ابدا
 يا يسوع ساعدني !
 امين​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يناير 2014)

لصقت بالتراب نفسي فإحيني حسب كلمتك​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2014)




----------



## soso a (19 يناير 2014)

يا من اشبع الآلاف من البشر بخمسة خبزات وسمكتين صغيرتين

 أشبع جوع روحي 
​


----------



## soso a (19 يناير 2014)

سيرني تحت إرادتك ... تلاف بحنو ورفق كل ما ينقصني .​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

*شكرا عشان خرجتني شوية من حالة الاكتئاب اللي كنت فيها
شكرا ليك يارب*


----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2014)




----------



## جوجو وحيد (19 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

الحمد  والشكر  لك  يارب

كن  معي  في  هذا  اليوم 
وأجعل  فكري  وقلمي مباركين

ولا  تنسي  أولادك  وشعبك
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

*يــــــــــــــــا رب كــــل مــا أتــمــنـــاه 
 طــمــأنــيــنـــة 
 فـــــــــــرح 
 و راحـــــة بـــال 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 يناير 2014)

نفسي ارنملك بصووووت عاااالي. وافرح بيك يااااارب .. انت نجايا وخلاصي .. انت فرحي اللي مابينتهيش


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

اللي  هايرنم .. يرنم  بصوته .. مش  بصوتي .. 
  أنا  واخد  دور  كحه !!

يارب  فرحها  أكتر​


----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

* لن أرى حبا أعظم وأقوى من حبك فوق الصليب يا سيدى*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

أرحمني  واغفر  لي  ياسيدي

​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

بارك  قلمي  ولا  تجعله  مسيئا  أو  عثره  لأحد
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

أعلم  أنك  الآله .. وأنت  تعلم  أنني  العبد
فرفقا  بعبدك  ياسيدي  حسب  قولك
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)




----------



## soso a (21 يناير 2014)

ربي .. لست أدري ما تحمله لي الأيام
 لكن سيدي الحبيب يكفيني شيئاً واحداً
 ثقتي أنك معي تعتني بي وتحارب عني​


----------



## soso a (21 يناير 2014)

اللى تشوفه يارب هو احسن اختيار ليا​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2014)




----------



## kawasaki (21 يناير 2014)

*ارحمني يارب انا الخاطئ*​


----------



## soso a (21 يناير 2014)

تكلم يارب::::فأن عبدك سامع
 تكلم فى ضعفى تكلم فى قلقى تكلم فى ياسئ تكلم فى حيرتى تكلم يارب فان عبدك سامع


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]fI-7XBWwoSY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يناير 2014)

*انا يااااااااارب بدوك لا شي ااااابدا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

يارب  أحفظ  رعيتك من كل  سوء  أو  شر 
 في  هذا  المجتمع 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

ألهي  أحفظ  قلمي  وكلماتي  
من  كل أبتذال
​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يناير 2014)




----------



## kawasaki (22 يناير 2014)

*متشكر جدا يا ابويا *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يناير 2014)

يارب احنا كتير دمعنا وحزنا وكترت اوجاعنا على الحب يا حنان جمعنا 
خضر تاني الارض البور

نشف دمعتنا على خدودنا .. دافع عنا واحمي حدودنا 
خلي سلامك انت يسودنا 
مشي الضلمة وابعت نووووور


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يناير 2014)

*أدينى قــــــــلب جديد ..................... مفيهوش غير حب ليك .
 عايش علشان يرضيك ..................... مشتاق للــسما وليك.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2014)

*ما اريد قوله ..... عجزت عن اجد له كلمات
لكنك لست بحاجة لكلمات ..... وتقبل القليل .... و.....*​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## aalyhabib (23 يناير 2014)

يارب  أدرك  مدي  دقه العمليه
ولكني  أثق  في  قدرتك 
فكن  حاضرا وبارك  ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## Samir poet (23 يناير 2014)

*قود يارب سفينة حياتى حيثما تشاء انت يارب قبطان سفينة حياتى
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2014)

*إلى متى .........؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## soso a (23 يناير 2014)

أدعوك ربى من أعماق قلبي 
 بان تسكن بالسفينه وتمسك 
 الدفه بايدك وتقودها وترسيها 
 على بر الامان أرجوك سيدى و ألهي...​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2014)

تعبأنه من الدنيا يا رب
و مش حباها !


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

لتكن مشيئتك يارب
​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)

ياإلهى .. 
لا تسمح لأى خوف بأن يعيش داخل قلبي ويهزمنى ​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2014)

*
*







​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

بابايا انت وحدك اللي عارف كل حاجة
ما تسيبنيش


----------



## soso a (24 يناير 2014)

يارب رحمتك

 باولادك وشعبك 

​


----------



## soso a (24 يناير 2014)

ارحمنااااا ارحمناااا ارحمنا يا الله الاب يا ضابط الكل ..يا رب ارحم​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

دائما اجدك قبل ان اطلبك
بحبـــــك يـــــــارب ♥


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يناير 2014)

مليش غيرك يقف جنبى
​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

ياااااارب سلمتك مقاليد الامور
اتصرف انت


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

انا عاوزاك انت يا صاحب القوات تشغل يمينك تعمل معجزات
حارب انت عني
و طالما الحرب للرب يبقى النصرة اكيدة 100 %
و انا مش عاوزة غيرك و اي حاجة من ايدك انت تبقى احلى من كل كنوز الدنيا


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2014)

*قلوبنا،مرفوعه ليك يا رب
احمي مصر وشعبها​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2014)

*ارحمنا يااارب*​


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2014)

احفظ بلادنا يارب ​


----------



## soso a (24 يناير 2014)

افتح يارب عيني حتي احس بوجودك معي .. 

 ازل الغشاوة عن عيني حتي اراك ..

 انر لي عيني حتي لاتري سواك ..

 قدس لي عيني حتي تقدس جسدي كله ..

 بارك لي عيني لكي تخدمك  يالهي في الاخرين..

 امين ..​


----------



## soso a (24 يناير 2014)

عزى يارب قلوبهم 

اه ياااااااااااارب ​


----------



## soso a (24 يناير 2014)

يا الهى نحن فى حاجه شديده اليك فلا ترذلنا ولا تطرحنا  من امام وجهك​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2014)

رحمتك يا ربّ تدركني جميع حياتي​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2014)

*
يمكن اكون ضعيفة ومش قادرة ارجعلك اديني قوه ومعونه من عندك يالهي*​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## +KiMO+ (25 يناير 2014)

ارجوك يا رب

عدي النهاردة علي خير​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

يارب انا نفسي اعيش في رضاك و اسلك في مشيئتك  بس الدنيا كلها عثرات
يارب انت قولت " لست اسأل ان تأخذهم من العالم و لكن ان تحفظهم من الشرير "
احفظني في حمايتك يا الهي و خليني ماشية في طريقك الى ابد الابدين
امين


----------



## soso a (25 يناير 2014)

امنحنا ياالله الإيمان الذي به نرى أعمالك في هذا العالم المظلم . لقد هيأت  للنجم أن يكون هادياً ومرشداً عن مكان ميلاد الرب يسوع . اجعل هذا النجم  ينير حياتنا وقلوبنا فنعرف الطريق ولا نحيد عنه آمين .​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2014)

قولى اعمل اية ..؟!
​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

يارب خد اللي مضايقني لانه مش هيتهد و لا هيتهدي
فانت خده و ريح الناس كلها من شره و خداعه و الاعيبه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يناير 2014)

*يــــــــارب خليك مع كل ولادك اللي واقفين دلوقتي في التحرير
احفظهم وحافظ عليهم من كل شر
يــــــــارب
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2014)

متزعلش منى
عارفة انى هزعلك بكرة أووووى 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 يناير 2014)

*أرحمنى يا إلهى كعظيم رحمتك *​


----------



## sherihan81 (25 يناير 2014)

*متى ستأتي؟؟ *​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

يارب فهمني و ريحني بقى
يارب انا تعبت من الدنيا كلها و نفسي افهم و لو جزء صغير من الحقيقة


----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

ساعدني و ارشدني يا الهي


----------



## soso a (25 يناير 2014)

أشكرك 

 يا إلهي وتشكرك عني ملائكتك وخليقتك جميعاً لأني عاجز عن 
 القيام بحمدك كما يستحق حُبك. فهل رأينا حباً أعظم من هذا؟

 فأحزني

 يا نفسي على خطاياك التي سببت لفاديك الحنون هذه الآلام. إرسمي جرحه أمامك وإحتمي فيه عندما يهيج عليك العدو.

 أعطني 

 يا مخلصي أن أعتبر عذابك كنزي وإكليل الشوك مجدي وأوجاعك تنَعُمي ومرارتك حلاوتي ودمك حياتي ومحبتك فخري وشكري.

 يا جراح المسيح

 ، إجرحيني بحربة الحب الإلهي. يا موت المسيح، إسكرني بحب مَنْ مات من أجلي. يا دم المسيح، طهرني من كل خطية.

 .	يا يسوع حبيبي

 ، إذا رأيتني عضواً يابساً رطبني بزيت نعمتك وثبتني فيك غصناً حياً أيها الكرمة الحقيقية.​


----------



## soso a (25 يناير 2014)

" خلقتنا يا رب، بدون إرادتنا، ولكن لا تستطيع أن تخلّصنا من دون إرادتنا"​


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 يناير 2014)

*شكراً ليك يا رب .*​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2014)

يارب ارحم جميع الفقراء والمحتاجين​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2014)

ياربُّ أليك سلّمت روحي هذه الليلة 
و أشكرك حمايتك لي طول النهار
أطلب غفرانك ,, و أطلب حنانك 
يارب كون دفء للمحتاجين 
و الذين يصرخون طلباً معونتك ​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

قلبي في حاجة اليك يا يسوع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

انت بتعد دموعي دمعة دمعة
انا متأكدة من كدة
ما تسيبنيش ياربي
و عوضني عن كل دة


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

لما أكون حزين أروح لمين غيرك​

أنت اللى تعزينى يا يسوع اركع و اصلي لك​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يناير 2014)

*محتاجلك .......*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يا ربي والهي على كل شئ قدمته وستقدمه لنا من خير وبركة


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

يارب وضعت كل شئ في يديك لاني عارفة انك هتدبر كل الامور و مفيش غيرك يقدر


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2014)




----------



## soso a (26 يناير 2014)

الهى
 عرفت جيدا معنى قولك لى ان احمل صليبى كل يوم كما حملت صليبك انت  .. صليبى هو جهادى ضد الخطيه , وصليبك هو خطيتى التى فشلت انا فى مقاومتها  ..​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

ساعدني و قويني
انا محتاجالك يا ابويا الحنون


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2014)

يا رب مد ايدك واشفي كل مريض​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

ارسل لنا ملاكك يحرسنا في هذه الليلة


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 يناير 2014)

ياااااارب ارجوووووك صديق ليا. ... في ضيقة كبيرة .. ارجوك يارب خرجه منها انت الوحيد اللي تقدر تحل كل حاجة من عندك .. مد ايدك وحل كل الضيقة .. انت وحدك قادر تستر الامور وتخرجه من كل محنة وضييييق .... ارجوك يارب ماتسبش ابنك محتاج ليك اررررجوووووك ..


----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2014)

*" انا مهما هقـــــــول واتكــــــلم مـــــش ممكن اوفــــــــيك  حـــــــــــــــقك 
اصل انت يارب حنيــــــــــن ساتر على ضعفى  بحــــــــبك "*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2014)

*رغــم كـــل ضيــــق سأبتســـم لانك انت صـالــح
رغــم كــل حــرب وكــل بــاب مغلــق سيــكون هنــاك راحــه لانك انت معــى
رغــم كــل ظــلام سيــكون هنــاك نـــــور **لانك انت نـــــــورى
†
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2014)

*محتاجلك ........*


----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2014)

*محتجالك يا فاديا*​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2014)




----------



## david201050 (28 يناير 2014)

هقولة يارب اشكرك كتير ع صبرك وطول بالك عليا ياابويا السماوي


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يناير 2014)

يارب كن مع كل ولادك و حافظ عليهم و احفظ مصر و شعبها


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2014)

*بين يديك راحتى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2014)

*يـــــــارب 
انت عارف انا عايزة اقولك ايه من غير مااقول
وانا عارفه انك بتسمعني علي طول
سمعاك بتقولي ماتخفيش يابتول
هتفرحي مهما العمر بيكي يطول
مع اني انا مستهلش ولا كلمة من كلامك يارب
ولا كنت اطول ..

*



​


----------



## تعيسة (28 يناير 2014)

اشكرك يا ربي من اجل كل شيء اشكرك


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (28 يناير 2014)

*محتاجلك اوي يارررب*


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (28 يناير 2014)

قصص يظهر فيها معني 
حين جلسنا واستمعنا 
حين رسمنا قد أبدعنا 
حين كتبنا فمن يمنعنا 
وتوجعنا ومن أوجعنا 
حين بكينا من آدمعنا 
حين ضللنا فمن أرجعنا 
حين شككنا فمن اقنعنا 
حين دللنا فمن رفعنا 
حين أعطي اتضعنا 
حين الوحده الرب معنا 
ربي المسيح أسمعنا 
انت الرجاء بالحق يجمعنا 
انت المحبة لها فئ الوجود معني 
فوق سحاب ربي أجمعنا 
من العثرات ربي أمنعنا 
دع اسمك فينا يتمجد 
فوق سحاب ربي أجمعنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2014)

*محتاج ﻻيدك ياربى تغيير فيا كتير*​


----------



## soso a (28 يناير 2014)

يارب ساعد أولئك الذين يقودون شعبك ألا يشعرون باليأس عندما تنهار آمالهم  وتوقعاتهم . إني أطلب منك أن تقوي إيمانهم وتجدد الأمل فيهم .​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2014)




----------



## soso a (28 يناير 2014)

أعـرف إنـي لا أسـتـحـق أن أسـيـر مـعـك يــا رب ..
 ولـكـن إجـعـلـنـي أرى آثـار قـدمـيـك فـأتـبـعــك​


----------



## soso a (28 يناير 2014)

يا يسوع 

 لك قبلاتنا .... ومنك حياتنا 

 لك حبنا .... ومنك خيراتنا 

 لك سجودنا .... ومنك وبك افتخارنا 

 انت الكاتب في سفرك .... اسمائنا 

 لك تهليل نفوسنا .... لك سجود ارواحنا 

 لك تسبيح حياتنا .... لك صراخ قلوبنا 

 لا بل لك قلوبنا .... وحياتنا .... وارواحنا 


      + افعل بنا ما تشاء +​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2014)




----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2014)

*
*







​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (29 يناير 2014)

امسك يارب ايدي


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يناير 2014)

*أنا عايش علي حما ايديك .. وكمان متشال في عينيك ..
 وأي سؤال بيخطر في بالي .. بلغيه عشان واثق فيك*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 يناير 2014)

يارب خليك واقف مع امنا كلنا 
ماما بتول واشفيها ومد ايديك 
وطمن قلبها هي واخوتها واديهم سلام من عندك يا الهي


----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2014)

رَبي أجعَل هَذا اليوم خَيراً ؛ لَكُل قَلب أوَدع أمَانيهْ عَندكْ ؛
وَ يَنتظَر الفَرحْ مَنكَ وَحدكْ .. ~​


----------



## soso a (29 يناير 2014)

:crying:
انت فاحص  القلوب الكلى فبيدك وحدك الشفاء 

​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## soso a (29 يناير 2014)

يا إلهى؛ إملأ عينىَّ بالدموع واجعلنى أتذكر الموت وأندم على خطاياى .​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## روزا فكري (30 يناير 2014)

*

*






https://www.facebook.com/groups/422...=632946223409358&notif_t=group_comment_reply#
https://www.facebook.com/groups/422008584503124/permalink/632943810076266/?stream_ref=2​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2014)

*منتظر ايديك ...... تحضنى وتغسلنى وتهيأنى للقياك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2014)

لو اديتنى عمرى بطلب العمر دة يكون ليك
ولو العمر قليل فخليه ينتهى بتمجيد ليك 

آمين


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يناير 2014)

شكرا يا رب
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يناير 2014)

انهاردة وانا ف الكنيسة .. سمعتك بجد وحسيت بيك .. ورجعت وانا فرحة الدنيا فيا .. بجد يارب شكرا ليك .. حنيتك وحبك ده كتييييييييير اووووي عليا


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يناير 2014)

*انت عارف اني ماليش غيرك تداوي نفسي وتطيب جروحي
 انت عارف اني بحبك ومستنيك تغير حالي وظروفي*​


----------



## soso a (30 يناير 2014)

يا إلهي أنا أختار الكل، لا أرتضي أن أكون نصف قديسة، 
 ولست أخشى سوى شيء واحد، هو أن أحتفظ بإرادتي ... 
 فأستولي عليها ... أني أريد أختار كل ما ترغبه أنت ..​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2014)

يارب لتكن مشئتك 
يومنا بين ايديك دبره انت بمحبتك​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2014)

يا رَبْ إذا كانَ الأمسُ مُؤلِماً فَنَشكُرُكَ لِأنَّهُ قَدْ مَضى على خَيرْ ،،
أرسِلْ تَعزياتِكَ لنا اليوم و فَرِّحْ قُلُوبنا ،،

آمين ..​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يناير 2014)

لما اضايق اوي واجي اشكيلك بتخفف عني بسرعة وبتديني الحل للمشكلة
شكرا  يا احن اب


​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يناير 2014)

بحبك اوي يارب 
بجد مافيش احن منك


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2014)

*ما أنا زي السامرية جاية والضعف ماليني .... عطشان وعاوز اشرب ومفيش غيرك يرويني*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 يناير 2014)

صباح الفل عليك يا احلى بابا انت و ماما العدرا احلى ماما
بحبكم اوووووي و ما تسيبوش ايدي ابداااا


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 يناير 2014)

*اشبعنى بيك ........ جوعنى ليك .....
كن انت شبعى ..... وكن انت جوعى .....*


----------



## انت شبعي (31 يناير 2014)

كن مع ولادك يارب و حافظ عليهم


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2014)

See Translation



​


----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2014)

بصراحة انا فى قمة زعلى منك


----------



## peace_86 (1 فبراير 2014)

*أشكرك يا رب لأنك تألمت من أجلي وتحملت الألم من أجلي..

شكراً لك أيها الرب القدوس.. آمين*


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (1 فبراير 2014)

*انت تعلم اني احتاج لتدخلاتك فى كل وقت..​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 فبراير 2014)

مستنى تفهمنى


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2014)

*تعباااااااااااااااااااان يا رب*


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (1 فبراير 2014)

*أنت قادر ان تعطيني سلام..راحة فيك روحي تنتظر..شفاء لروحي يارب لا تحرمني..ترقرق الدمع في عيناي يناجيك..آرحمنا يا قدوس..ليتبارك اسمك وليتقدس فى كل حين..يا قدوس لأجل كل شيء نشكرك..​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]fl8xmsZE1Es[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2014)




----------



## روزا فكري (1 فبراير 2014)

*
*





​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 فبراير 2014)

بكرة يارب شغل جديد 
ارجوك اقف معايا واديني نعمة ف عين كل شخص بتعامل معاه 
خليني اكون صورة ليك يارب 

محتاجالك تكون معايا وتديني قوة 
وتعطيني فهم 
والنجاح من عندك انت يارب 
طول مانت معايا اكيد هنجح خليك معايا وماتسبنيش 
اديني حكمة ف تصرفاتي كلامي كل حاجة يااارب ارجوك ماتسبنيش.


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2014)

*اسندنى فى ضعفى واسمع لصلاتى 
اللهم ارحمنى انا الخاطى *​


----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2014)

يارب منتظرة النعمة التي طلبتها منك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2014)

*رفيقى فى وحدتى ...... ما أحلاك *


----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2014)

*اشتاقت نفسى اليك كالارض العطشانه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2014)

*انا جاى بشلتى و سبتلك .. سلمتلك .. خلاص يارب انا رجعتلك ..
شيل جرحى اللى معلم فيا انا نفسى ارتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاح 
*​


----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2014)

*ميكفنيش العمر انى اعرفك أو حتى افهم اد أية غالى عليك
 دا عشان أحس بشى بسيط فى محبتك محتاج 
 يارب لالف عمر أعيشة ليك*​


----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (3 فبراير 2014)

شكرا يارب على محبتك لضعفي


----------



## soso a (3 فبراير 2014)

يايسوع تربع على عرش قلبي وكن سيده وسيد حياتي كلها.​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 فبراير 2014)

وضعت كل شئ في يدك يارب لان يدك تتسع لكل شئ


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2014)

احتاجك يا رب في كل لحضة من حياتي ​


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2014)




----------



## روزا فكري (4 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 فبراير 2014)

يارب ساعد كل انسان في ضيقة و اشفي كل مريض و ريح كل تعبان و فرح كل حزين


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 فبراير 2014)

*اعطني يا رب ان احبك اكثر من ذاتي 
 اطلبك اكثر من احتياجاتي 
 اثق فيك اكثر من امكانياتي*​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 فبراير 2014)

يارب اشفيها و رجعها لبيتها و ابنها بالسلامة 
ريحها من الامها يا يسوع بشفاعة ام النور مريم و جميع مصاف قديسيك


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (4 فبراير 2014)

اسندنى فى ضعفى واسمع لصلاتى


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)

يارب . 
أُمنية صَغيرةْ تَعيشُ في دَاخِليْ
 أسعِد قَلبيْ بِرؤيَتِهَــا ​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 فبراير 2014)

يارب انا محتاجالك اووووووي 
محتاجالك اكتر من كل الاوقات اللي فاتت
يارب انا عاوزة اقولك كلام كتير
كلام كتير ما ينفعش يتقال غير ليك


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (4 فبراير 2014)

*لن اتركك ان لم تباركنى *​


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)




----------



## joeseph.jesus (5 فبراير 2014)

اشكرك يارب علي كل اللي قدمته ليا في حياتي و اسالك ان تعطيني سؤل قلبي كما وعدتنا يارب


----------



## انت شبعي (5 فبراير 2014)

ارحمني يا الله كعظيم رحمتك


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 فبراير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (5 فبراير 2014)

صباح الفل يا بابا يسوع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 فبراير 2014)

*بشكرك يااحن اب
*​


----------



## soso a (5 فبراير 2014)

يا ربّ املأنا منك قدنا إلى عمق أعماقنا حيث نلتقيك فتجدّدنا وتلبسنا حلّة  جديدة فيصير كل ما نفعله ....حياتنا ....صلاتنا... وصومنا لكَ ومعك  ولأجلك... أنتَ وحدَكَ تبالي بنا تهتم بكل ما نقول وكل ما نفعل تبذل نفسك  لتعيدنا إذا ضلّنا المضلّل... يا ربّ ثبتنا بك نقّي قلوبنا فلا نسمع إلا  صوتك ولا نتبع إلاّ انت فنحقق إرداتك لخلاصنا. امين​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 فبراير 2014)

احتاجك يا الهي


----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2014)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 فبراير 2014)

طمني قلبي يارب


----------



## soul & life (5 فبراير 2014)

قوينا واسترها معانا يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 فبراير 2014)

*اشتياقي ليك يا ربي هو املي هو هدفي مد ايدك قوي ضعفي و انحني يا نفسي*​


----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (6 فبراير 2014)

*محتاجة لحضنك يضمنى يارب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 فبراير 2014)

اعطني حسن التصرف


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (6 فبراير 2014)

يآآآرب


----------



## soso a (6 فبراير 2014)

استجب لي يا رب لأن رحمتك صالحة. ككثرة مراحمك التفت إلي (مز 69: 16)​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 فبراير 2014)

نور الحياة قدامي 
انت قوتي وصخرتي 
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 فبراير 2014)

يا سيدي اني اريد العمق فيك


----------



## انت شبعي (6 فبراير 2014)

نفسي ياربي تحققلي احلامي البسيطة
و لكن لتكن مشيئتك و ليس مشيئتي


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (6 فبراير 2014)

*يا رب قوي كلمتك في بلادي*​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 فبراير 2014)

سامحني و ساعدني يارب اسمع كلامك و احفظ وصاياك
و  ارجع اليك مثل الخروف الضال اللي مالهوش مكان غير حضن الراعي
ساعدني بس ارجع ليك


----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2014)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 فبراير 2014)

خليني ابص على خيرك اللي مغرقني 
ونعمك اللي مغطياني 
وانسى كل وجع وحزن ف قلبي ..


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 فبراير 2014)

*ساعات وايام واسابيع وشهور بل وسنين تمر
 والحال كما هو لا انا بطلت خطية ولا هو بطل يغفر*



​


----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (7 فبراير 2014)

يارب يكون النهاردة احسن من امبارح لو سمحت يارب


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2014)

*

*





​


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 فبراير 2014)

من ضعفي بلجألك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 فبراير 2014)

بحبك اوى يارب
وعارفة انك انت الوحيد اللى بتحبنى من قلبك
شكرا يايسوع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 فبراير 2014)

محتاجالك تفهمني حاجات كتيييرة اوي يارب 
حاسة اني تايهة .. وتعبانة ..محتاجة ايدك اووووي اووووووي


----------



## انت شبعي (8 فبراير 2014)

نفسي يا بابايا ارجع زي زمان
ساعدني ارجع ميرا بتاعة زمان


----------



## انت شبعي (8 فبراير 2014)

يارب نفسي ارتاح بقى يارب 
نفسي افرح يارب
نفسي احس اني عايشة زي البني ادمين
يارب ان شا الله ابتسم كدهون ابتسامة صغنتتة و اكشر باقي العمر
يارب نفسي حاجة حلوة تحصل بقى يارب
او حلوة نص نص
او بلاش تحصل حاجة حلوة
بس كمان بلاش تحصل كل الحاجات الوحشة دي في وقت واحد
عشان خاطري بقى يارب بالراحة عليا شوية


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 فبراير 2014)

شكرا لانك علطول جنبى​


----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2014)




----------



## kawasaki (8 فبراير 2014)

*ارحمني يارب انا الخاطئ*
*وابعد عني الاشرار *​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

بحبك 
^_______^


----------



## انت شبعي (8 فبراير 2014)

علمني اتصرف بحكمة و بهدء يارب
انا حاسة ان دماغي هتنفجر انا محتاجة ليك اوي


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 فبراير 2014)

*مديونالك انا يا الهى على طوول *​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (9 فبراير 2014)

يارب بارك حياتي و شغلي النهاردة باسمك يارب و بصليبك المقدس و بدمك الكريم الغالي الي اتسفك من اجلي


----------



## انت شبعي (9 فبراير 2014)

صباح الفل يا بابا يسوع
ساعدني النهاردة و كون معايا


----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2014)




----------



## omid (9 فبراير 2014)

ارحمني وخلصني......... 
 فلقد اصبحت بدونك انت فقط لا أحد سواك كالسفينه بلاشراع!!!
تبحر بعمق المحيط الهائج وبين صراع امواج الضياع !!!
​


----------



## soso a (9 فبراير 2014)

يا يسوع بارك يارب اللى بداته معانا 

كمله لاخر معاناااااا 

نشكرك ونمجدك ونسجد لاسمك القدوس ​


----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (9 فبراير 2014)

يارب انت تعلم احتياجاتي 
 يكفيني فقط وجودك في حياتي
 فلا تتركني ﻻختيارتي 
 بل انر طريقي 
 وارشدني واعني ولتكن مشيئتك في حياتي​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 فبراير 2014)

يا بابا يسووووع 
بشكرك من كل قلبي 
على اليوم الجميل اللي قضيته
وعلى الفرحة اللي حسيتها 
وعلى وجودك جنبي 
وجنب اخواتي الجمال 
بحبك اوووووووي اووووي بشكرك من كل قلبي


----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2014)




----------



## روزا فكري (10 فبراير 2014)

شكرا يارب لانك فرحتني النهارده بوجودي في بيتك
واشبعت نفسي بجسدك ودمك الطاهر​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 فبراير 2014)

طلبتك من عمق قلبي 
ياربي يسوع اعني


----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2014)




----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

فرح قلبها يا ربى​


----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2014)




----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

شكرآ يا رب​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 فبراير 2014)

*محتاج اني اشوفك بس بعين الإيمان ازرع جوايا خوفك واقلع زرع الشيطان*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (11 فبراير 2014)

باركني يارب و بارك شغلي


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2014)

*أشكرك يا رب أشكرك من كل قلبي​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 فبراير 2014)

بابا يسوع محتاجالك اووووووي


----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2014)

اعطني يارب النعمة التي طلبتها




​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2014)

يارب دبرها بتدبيرك ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 فبراير 2014)




----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2014)

خدنى فحضنك يا رب ​


----------



## AdmanTios (12 فبراير 2014)

*ما أستاهلش أكون إبنك
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2014)

*أعطى يا رب نعمة الانتقال لجوارك لمن ليس له طريق سواك​*


----------



## soul & life (12 فبراير 2014)

أشكرك يارب


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2014)

الى متى يا رب انساك ؟؟؟​


----------



## soso a (12 فبراير 2014)

*
*

دبر حياتي   كما يليق​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2014)

انامشتاقلك اووووووووووى


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 فبراير 2014)

*اسندنى فى ضعفى *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 فبراير 2014)

حسسني اكتر بوجودك الملموس في حياتي 
واشكرك لان طلبتك فاستجبت لي 
انقذت عمري من ضياع 
يا ثقبا عني يديك 
والخل في وقت النزاع قدمتة ربي لك


----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2014)




----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2014)

_بص  بقى يابابا يسوع انا مشعاوزك تاخدنى كدا  فاى  وقت
لا انا عاوز اجيلك  كدا  وانا متناول  واكون شماس فالقداس
اصلى ياربى انا عارف اننا خاطى
ومنابليس علىطول بنداس
توبنى يا رب قبل ما تاخدنى 
توبنى وفحضنك خدنى
توبنى وبلاش تانى تسبنى 
مش عاوز ابقى خروف تايه 
هربان فالعالم وشهواته
محتاج لايدك تعوضنى عن اوقات كتير فاتو
محتاجلك من تانى ياربى
ترجع سنينى اللى فاتو
توبنى قبل ما تاخذنى
​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2014)

*اذكر يا رب اللذين ليس لهم أحد يذكرهم​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 فبراير 2014)

*يا سيدى انى اريد العمق فيك فأروينى وأحيينى 
 انى اريد نور حبك يسطع فى داخلى *​


----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2014)

يســــــــوع رفيقــي فــي هــذه الحيـــاة ,,,
 ومــــا مــــن معيــــن لــــروحـــــي ســــــواه ​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (13 فبراير 2014)

لتكن مشيئتك يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 فبراير 2014)

*كل عيد حب ونتعلم منك الحب
 كل عيد حب وانت نبــــع الحب
 كل عيد حب وتغمر قلوبنا بكل الحب*



​


----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2014)




----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2014)

كل عيد حب وانتا حبيبى​


----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## soul & life (14 فبراير 2014)

*بحبك واتمنى دايما اكون فى حضنك وعمرى ابدا ما ابعد عنك*


----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2014)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 فبراير 2014)

محتاجالك اوي .. تنور بصيرتي .. تفهمني اتصرف اذااااي .. انا من غيرك بتوه اوي يارب .. انت ابويا انا طفلتك ماتسبنيش لوحدي بجد محتاجالك اووووي


----------



## soso a (15 فبراير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> محتاجالك اوي .. تنور بصيرتي .. تفهمني اتصرف اذااااي .. انا من غيرك بتوه اوي يارب .. انت ابويا انا طفلتك ماتسبنيش لوحدي بجد محتاجالك اووووي



اه يااااااااارب 

محتاجيين قوى


----------



## johna&jesus (15 فبراير 2014)

الآن يا سيدي تطلق عبدك بسلام لأن عيني قد أبصرتا خلاصك​


----------



## soso a (16 فبراير 2014)

جوعان كلمة احبك لكن فقط منك يايسوع لأنك فعلاً ستعطيها بلاحدود ولاقيود أو  ممنوع , ستعطيها من دون ذل ودموع من دون حزن وجروح من دون سؤال أو جوب  ستعطيها لأنك حب.​


----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2014)




----------



## soso a (17 فبراير 2014)

نشكرك دايما وابدااااااااااااا

ولتكن مشيئتك ​


----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2014)




----------



## soso a (17 فبراير 2014)

من يغلب فساعطيه......
 سيدى من يستطيع ان يغلب الابك 
 الهى من يستطيع ان يغلب الا معك 
 مخلصى من يستطيع ان يغلب الا فيك 
 ربى البسنى ذاتك حينئذ حتما ساغلب 
 اغلب طبعى وطبيعتى 
 اغلب ميولى وخطيتى 
 ارجع من عصيانى وضلالتى 
 واجدك مخلصى فى داخلى وتكون انت جعالتى​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (17 فبراير 2014)

*كما يشتاق الأيل الي جداول المياه

هكذآ تشتآق اليك نفسي يا الله*​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (17 فبراير 2014)

*كما يشتاق الأيل الي جداول المياه

هكذآ تشتآق اليك نفسي يا الله*​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (17 فبراير 2014)

لا تحجب عني نور محبتكـ
من ضياعي يا ربي أنتشلني​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (17 فبراير 2014)

أيلي أيلي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 فبراير 2014)

يا ابتاة 
كل المشاكل والتفكير في هموم العالم وكل ما يسبب لي شرودا في الصلاة 
اعطني ان اضعها بين يديك واقول 
لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## soso a (17 فبراير 2014)

يارب املانى بالرجاء وقت الضيق حتى لا افقد الفرح والتعزية فى كل ضيقاتى ان  الرجاء هو فيك يا رب فلا تسمح للضيقات ان تبعدنى عنك او تحرمنى منك ان  الرجاء هو فى صليبك الذى يحول كل حزن الى فرح وكل ياس وفشل الى رجاء فى  انتظارك حتى تنتهى الضيقة بمجيئك .​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 فبراير 2014)

وحشتنى الفرحة معاااااك​


----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## Bent el Massih (18 فبراير 2014)

*يارب...​*


----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (18 فبراير 2014)

*علشـــان خـــاطري يـارب عنــدك مــــاتسبنيش كــدة لتفكــــيري
 اتدخــــل انـــت وارشـــدني وباايـــــدك حـــتددلـــي مصـــــــيري
 احســــاس حــيره بجـــد مالكنـــي محتاجــك جنبـي تشاركنـــي
 ومش اسيبـــك ان لـــم تباركنــــي وتدلنــي علـــي سكــه خيري*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 فبراير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (19 فبراير 2014)

*ضعيف أنا يارب لكني اخترت ان اطرح ضعفي أمامك لتعطيني من قوتك.*​


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2014)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 فبراير 2014)

كم احتاج اليك الان يا الهي .. 
انت وحدك تعرف .. انت وحدك تعرف ...


----------



## انت شبعي (20 فبراير 2014)

يارب كن مع كل ولادك و بناتك اللي محتاجينلك


----------



## soso a (20 فبراير 2014)

يارب اريد ان اسمع صوتك فى حياتى


----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2014)

ألجئ إليك يارب.. 
أتكل عليك و لا أخاف الضيقة أبداً .. 
راحتي بين يديك​


----------



## soul & life (20 فبراير 2014)

يارب ارجوك مد يدك واشفى كل مريض


----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2014)




----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2014)

*
*







​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (20 فبراير 2014)

تدخل يأرب المجد 
انت تعلم كم احتاج تدخلك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 فبراير 2014)

معك انت فقط تحلو الخلوة


----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (20 فبراير 2014)

هامشي وراك السكة وعارف ان نهايه املي نجاح
 مش هتشغلني اي مخاوف ولا تهزمني هموم وجراح​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 فبراير 2014)

الطريق اللي انت قفلته حط عليه بوابة حديد 
سهل يارب اللي انت اختارته 
واملاه فرحة وايام عيد ..


----------



## انت شبعي (20 فبراير 2014)

يارب نفسي في حاجات صغنتوتة خالص انت عارفها و انا عارفة ان ليك خطة حلوة لحياتي احسن بكتير من اللي الخطة اللي انا راسماها لنفسي
يارب وضعت كل شئ في يديك الحنونتين
و عارفة انك هتدبر كل الامور


----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2014)




----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2014)

*
*








​


----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2014)




----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2014)

انا تعبان خدنى فحضنك يارب​


----------



## soso a (21 فبراير 2014)

الهى الطيب انحنى الان ساجدا لحبك الفائق الذى لايدركه عقلى
 انحنى طالبا الغفران بحبك
 انحنى طالبا الحب الغافر الذى يطهرنى من كل خطيه
 انحنى واطلب حبك فهبنى اياه يا اله الحب .​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (22 فبراير 2014)

صباح جديد . مثل نور الشمس قبل أن يولد. ثم يموت فئ الغروب ثم يولد من جديد. 
لم تغيب الشمس يوما والاكوان تحت طوعك. مثل سيد والكل له عبيد 
يا صاحب السلطان وألقوه أنا  الخاطئ لا تجعلني من محبتك طريد .


----------



## AdmanTios (22 فبراير 2014)

*






أدعوك وقت ضيقي فيطمئن قلبي
*​


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2014)

*

*







​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 فبراير 2014)

يارب فرح قلوب كل اولادك


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (22 فبراير 2014)

يارب اعطني حسن التصرف
يارب ارشدني للصواب
يارب ارضى عني
يارب ما تسيبنيش
انا لا اعلم ماذا افعل و لكن نحوك عيناي
خليك معايا في كل خطوة و في كل كلمة بقولها و في كل شئ بعمله 
اتصرف انت بدالي و كون ليا معين
اصلي عمري ما هعرف اعيش من غيرك
انا محتارة في حاجات كتير و انت اللي هتريحني
دماغي مش مبطلة تفكير اتحنن عليا و ما تسيبنيش 
انت عارف كل شئ و انا تركت الامور في يديك


----------



## انت شبعي (22 فبراير 2014)

يارب اعطني حسن التصرف
يارب ارشدني للصواب
يارب ارضى عني
يارب ما تسيبنيش
انا لا اعلم ماذا افعل و لكن نحوك عيناي
خليك معايا في كل خطوة و في كل كلمة بقولها و في كل شئ بعمله 
اتصرف انت بدالي و كون ليا معين
اصلي عمري ما هعرف اعيش من غيرك
انا محتارة في حاجات كتير و انت اللي هتريحني
دماغي مش مبطلة تفكير اتحنن عليا و ما تسيبنيش 
انت عارف كل شئ و انا تركت الامور في يديك


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2014)




----------



## soso a (22 فبراير 2014)

*
*

يارب اعلم ان صلاتى ضعيفه ولا استطيع التعبير عما بداخلى ولكن اعلم انك تسمع وتستجيب لاصغر واضعف الصلوات فاستجب يارب لى​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 فبراير 2014)

محتاجالك بقى .. تخبيني .. وتدفي قلبي .. وتبعدني .. تبعدني يارب .. محتاجة احس بالراحة معاك انت وبس .. 
بحبك اوي يارب .. ماليش غيرك معين


----------



## انت شبعي (23 فبراير 2014)

ارحمني من ارض الشقاء
ارحمني من ارض الغش و الخداع
يارب انا مش قادرة استحمل اكتر من كدة يارب


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

خدنى عندك بقى 
علشان انا تعبت  بجد​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (23 فبراير 2014)

بين يديك استودع روحي


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (23 فبراير 2014)

أشرق يا نور العالم


----------



## AdmanTios (23 فبراير 2014)

*أعلم يقيناً بأن القليل منك
هو الكثير من كل شئ
فأنت القدير يا رب المجد
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 فبراير 2014)

بارك كل ايام حياتنا يارب و احفظنا في اسمك القدوس
لاننا عليك اتكلنا


----------



## kawasaki (23 فبراير 2014)

*ارحمني يارب يسوع انا الخاطي*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 فبراير 2014)

نفسي كل يوم ف حياتي ابتديه معاك وانهيه ف حضنك يارب 
هيبقى كل يوم احلى من. اللي قبلوا 
مشكلتي اني بنت شقية اوي متعودة تتدلع على باباها .. 
بحبك اوي يا ابويا بجد بحبك وبشكرك على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفي كل حال 
كفاية انك معايا محاوطني بمحبتك ..


----------



## kawasaki (23 فبراير 2014)

*أتوسل إليك أيها الرب مدبِّر الأكوان كما يشاء. يا من تمتحن عبيدك بالمحن والشدائد، امنحني صبراً جميلاً. وعلى كل حال لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض. ولتكن مشيئتك لا مشيئتي، آمين.*


*الله يرحمك يا يوسف *
*يارب ارحمه يارب *​


----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

ارجوك ساعدنى يا يسووووووووووع​


----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2014)




----------



## johna&jesus (24 فبراير 2014)

بابا  يسوع انا تعبااااااااااااان اوى
متكسر ومحتاج اتسند عليك ممكن تمدلى ايدك وتنقذنى زى مانقذت بطرس من وسط الموج  
عاوز افرح  فرحنى مش انتا ابوياااااااااا
فرحنى بقى 
انا واثق فيك انتا
انك هتفرحنى
مد ايدك يا ربى ​


----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 فبراير 2014)

احبك يارب في خلوتي 
تنادي فؤادي بعمق الكلم 
احبك يا رب في توبتي ووقت البكاء ووقت الندم
احبك يارب وقت الرخاء احبك يا رب وقت العدم 
احبك والقصر يُبني لأجلي وأيضًا إذا ما هو وانهدم 
أحبك قلبًا يُضمِّد جُرحي و أفرح بالجرحِ حين التأم
أُحبك روحًا يرفرف حولي يفيض عليَّ بأسمى النِّعَم​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (25 فبراير 2014)

أحبك يأرب واعرف انك منذ البدء أحببتني 
أحبك وانياب الذئب فئ حنجرتي واعلم انك أنقذتني 
أحبك والصواعق فوقي تتفجر وأعلم انك حميتني 
أحبك والفخأخ لأجلي منصوبة واعلم انك حررتني 
أحبك واعلم انه فان عمري واعلم انك عمراً جديداً أعطيتني


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (25 فبراير 2014)

أن فعلت كل شيء .فبدونك لن يتم شيء


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 فبراير 2014)

يا سيدي اني اريد العمق فيك .. فأروني واحيني 
اني اريد .. نور حبك .. يسطع في داخلي


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 فبراير 2014)

*انى لرافع عينيا الى السماء ويدايا ممدوداتان اليك يارب العلا اسمع صلاتى و استجب دعاى.*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2014)

شكرآآآآآآآ​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

كن لي معينا يا الهي


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 فبراير 2014)

يا سند القلب وأمانه 

معاك راح ينسى آلامه


----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

المس ايدينا يا يسوووع


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 فبراير 2014)

*" أبـــــــــــــــــــــى السمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاوى "**
 كم اشكرك من اجل حبك لى , رغم عدم اماتنى نحوك الا انك تبقى اميناً ,
 رغم  ان العدو ينجح فى ان يفسد ذهنى وصفائى نحوك الا انك لا تتركنى .
 اعطنى ان  اثق بك واملانى بالايمان .*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 فبراير 2014)

الى متى انسااااااااااك ؟؟​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 فبراير 2014)

يارب انا عاوزة اقولك حاجات كتير
انا مش عارفة اقول ايه لكن انت فاهم
الكلام بيضيع مني فجأة
زي ما اكون في كابوس مش عارفة امتى منه هفوق
فوقني يارب
فوقني بطريقتك
رجعني لحضنك
يارب انا محتاجاك تبعدني عن دة كله
و ان امكن تبعدني عن الدنيا كلها ابعدني عن الدنيا كلها
انت عارف انا حاسة بايه و دة كفاية
انا مش عارفة حاجة زي ما اكون في غيبوبة او فاقدة الوعي
مش عاوزة افوق غير في حضنك يا يسوع


----------



## kawasaki (26 فبراير 2014)

*يا يسوع امسح دموع الباكين فى الخفاء واعطهم لمسه حنان وامل لانهم ليس لهم احد سؤاك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 فبراير 2014)

حبيبى يا يسوووووع​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 فبراير 2014)

عارفة انك هتعوضني و دة عندي كفاية


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2014)

جوايا ملل وخنقة يارب


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 فبراير 2014)

محتاجالك اوي تنور عنيا اكتر واكتر 
تظهرلي الكداب والمخادع والممثل ... 
يارب انت الوحيد اللي عارف بنتك قد ايه بصيرتها مش قوية 
ولسة صغيرة وضعيفة 
احميني يارب انت القوي 
ابعد عني كل حاجة شريرة يارب 
انا محتاجالك اوي 
ماتسبنيش ابدا يا يسوع 
انا من غيرك ضعيفة اوووووووي
انت يارب قوتي 
انت يارب قوتي 
انت نوري 
وانت خلاصي 
خليك دايما جنبي


----------



## انت شبعي (26 فبراير 2014)

يارب انا ماليش غيرك و مش عاوزة غيرك
انت و بس كفاية عليا اوي
و طالما انت راضي عني يبقى الباقي ما يهمنيش نهائيا
و طالما انت معايا يبقى هتحميني و تبعد عني الاخطار و تعدي بيا فوق كل الصعاب
انا في حماك يارب


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
شوفت بقى اهو اللى بيتعامل بحسن نيه وطيبة 
بيتقال عليه كلام 
ااااااااااااااااااااه
انا زعلان اوووووووى


----------



## انت شبعي (27 فبراير 2014)

ليه يارب الكدب و الخداع كتر 
ليه كل حاجة بتتقال بالعكس
يارب انت اكيد شايف و سامع و اكيد دة كفاية اوي
و لو كانوا تعبانين او مش عارفين هما بيعملوا ايه فوقهم و صحيهم من غفلتهم
و ارحمنا و ارفع عننا التجربة و كل فعل شيطاني و مؤامرة الناس الاشرار


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)

*انا بس محتاج لصوتك انا هدفى رضاك وخوفك*​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 فبراير 2014)

احمينا من التجارب و ابعد عنا التعالب و اتولانا برحمتك و انر عيوننا و افهامنا و احفظنا من الاعداء الخفيين و الظاهرين و ابطل مشورة الاشرار و حول حزننا الى فرح و سعادة لا تنتهي و لا تتركنا و لا تحجب وجهك عنا يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2014)

لتكن مشيئتك يا الهي في كل حياتي​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 فبراير 2014)

*بشكرك يــــــــارب من كل قلبي
وبطلب منك  تكمل بسلام
†††
*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 فبراير 2014)

*ارحمنى يارب ف انى لست مستحق ان ادعو لك ابن او عبد او احد اجراك ف انى خاطى ومستجوب حكم الموت فى الجحيم الهوية الى انقضاء الدهر
*


----------



## paul iraqe (27 فبراير 2014)

اشكرك يا ربي والهي واصلي لك من كل قلبي على الصحة والنعمة التي وهبتنا


----------



## انت شبعي (27 فبراير 2014)

بارك ايام حياتنا و ساعدنا لكي نعمل بوصاياك


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2014)

*كثيره هي نعمك وعطاياك يا رب
اشكرك علي كل شيء*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 فبراير 2014)

امسك ايدي وعدي بيا في الظروف والخوف يا رب ​دانا باجيلك بشتكيلك دانت ليا احن قلب​
القرار​
لما بتالم بجيلك وقت حزني انا بشتكيلك​
لما بتضيق الحياة ببكي يارب انا وانحنيلك
لما روحي تقول خلاص في الحياة دي ماليش خلاص
بجري علي بابك واصدق اني انا منقوش في ايدك
قال الكتاب ان الخطاه عندك يا رب ليهم مكان
والمجروحين والمرفوضين يشبعوا حب وحنان
ضعفي اللي جوا معتش قوة في روحي قويني بايديك
دانت اللي ليا تحس بيا لما بكون محتاج اليك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2014)

انت تعرف كربتى وترتب لى افكارى


----------



## انت شبعي (27 فبراير 2014)

معك لا اريد شيئا على الارض


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)

*وحشنى حضنك اوووى ياااارب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 فبراير 2014)

شوف يا بابا يسوع انا مش هطلب منك حاجات مادية
انا هطلب منك انك تغمر قلبي بمحبتك


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 فبراير 2014)

*يـــــــــــــــــــــارب
فكها من عندك
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 فبراير 2014)

اشكرك يا رب 
علي اللي بتختارهولنا
​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 فبراير 2014)

ياربي يسوع المسيح كن معي دائما و لا تتركني ابدا


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2014)

*قويني بيك يا رب​*


----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مارس 2014)

*متي ؟​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 مارس 2014)

*ارحمني*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 مارس 2014)

*.محتاجه لحضنك اوي.. يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابويا*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 مارس 2014)

*إجعلنى مستحقاً أن أحبك بكل قوتى وعقلى وقلبى*​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 مارس 2014)

طلبت وجهك و وجهك يارب التمس


----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2014)

ربي اعطني فرحة تغير بها مجرى حياتي​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 مارس 2014)

مش عارفة اشكرك و لا اعتذرلك و لا اقولك بحبك
جوايا كلام كتير اوي عاوزة اقولهولك و واثقة انك سامعه
بس كل يوم بتأكد اكتر من انك احلى بابا فعلا
شكرا يا احن و اطيب و اجمل بابا


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2014)

*ارحمني​*


----------



## said fared (3 مارس 2014)

يا رب انا تعبان قوي من فضلك اسندني


----------



## انت شبعي (3 مارس 2014)

يارب فرح قلوب كل الناس ياااااارب و ما تسيبش قلب حد حزين


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (3 مارس 2014)

آدعوك فى وقت الضيق..


----------



## candy shop (3 مارس 2014)

*
*








​


----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)

نطلب منك يارب أن تقوينا على الصيام 
بقلب نقي و توبة صادقة 
حتى نتأهل للاشتراك بوليمتك المقدسة..
, آمين​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 مارس 2014)

يارب ....


----------



## soso a (3 مارس 2014)

ليكن نور ام ﻷكن نور 
 ليكن نور ..كلمه قد نطقتها سيدى لتتبدد ظلمه ارض خربه وخاويه 
 ﻷكن نور.. عملا قد اتممته مخلصى لتبدد ظلمه نفسى الخربه الخاويه 
 الهى انظر اﻵن ولتقل كلمه او تعمل عمـلا لتشرق بنورك من جديد فى ظلمتى او ﻷكن انا بك وانت فى فتذوب ذاتى وﻻ اجدها امام نورك العجيب​


----------



## soso a (4 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## soso a (4 مارس 2014)

نعم ياسيدى انا فى انتظارك لتغير حياتى                 نعم يا سيدى انا فى انتظارك لتحول  حزنى الى فرح وضعفى الى قوة ويأسئ الى امل​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 مارس 2014)

يارب انا تعبانة اوي
يارب ما تسيبنيش كدة اعمل حاجة
انا مش عارفة ليه بيحصلي كل دة
بس عارفة انك موجود و سامعني


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2014)

يا رب أرحم جميع المرضى والمتعبين 
والحزانى والمتألمين برحمتك الواسعة !
امييين​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2014)

انا فى قمة الخنقة


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مارس 2014)

*ما انا زي ..السامريه جايلك والضعف.. ماليني ..
عطشان وعايز اشرب ومفيش غيرك يرويني..*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 مارس 2014)

*يــــــــارب
انا محتجالك دلوقت
اكتر من** اي وقت
†
*​


----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2014)




----------



## روزا فكري (5 مارس 2014)

يارب يسوع المسيح ارحمني انا الخاطي​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 مارس 2014)

يارب انا تعبت بقى من الدنيا دي
ممكن تاخدني و تريحني


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 مارس 2014)

*انا سايبه الموضوع في ايديك
لاني واثقه فيك
*​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (6 مارس 2014)

*إننا لا ندرك الخطه الموضوعه 

لكننا نعلم ان كل خططك هدفها الخلاص

فقط اجعلنا نملك ان نعرف ما هو قصدك من الامور

اجلنا خاضعين لك وحدك ولتوجيهاتك لنا  
*​*
*​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (6 مارس 2014)

*لست عالمٌ بالذي هو آتي

لكن اليك رفعتُ طلبتي وصلاتي

ما بالها تتزايد فوق الاكتافِ ضيقاتي

وفي كل وقت اراك تحملُها قبل مُناداتي*​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 مارس 2014)

شكرا يارب


----------



## soso a (7 مارس 2014)

مع كل شوكه غرزت فى رأسك ......... أرحمنا
 مع كل ضربة سوط ............أرحمنا
 مع كل دمعه من عينيك ......أرحمنا
 مع كل صرخه منك.............أرحمنا 
 مع دقة المسمار........... .. أرحمنا
  بحق جروحك وجلداتك والالامك خلصنا وارحمنا
 بحق الامه المقدسة أرحمنا وارحم العالم اجمع وامنحنا السلام يا ملك السلام امين​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مارس 2014)

يارب فك ضيقتنا و ريحنا من اتعابنا


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (7 مارس 2014)

بحبك ياربي يسوع المسيح


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2014)

كم أشكرك ربى على كل النعم والبركات التى فعلتها من اجلي
 فلك كل سجــــود وخشـــوع الى الأبد آمين .
​


----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## candy shop (8 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## soso a (8 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مارس 2014)

املا قلبي سلام و فرح و طمـأنينة و محبة
ساعدني ياربي و اعن ضعف طبيعتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (8 مارس 2014)

شوقي ياربي احبك اكتر دة محدش بيحبني قدك
وحد قلبي و خليني اقدر طول ايامي اشهد عن حبك


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مارس 2014)

يارب ساعدني
انا محتاجالك جدا 
يارب انت عارف كل شئ


----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (10 مارس 2014)

يارب انا محتاجالك تساعدني في المشاكل دي كلها
حلها انت يارب انت عندك كل الحلول لكل المشاكل


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2014)

*
*








​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مارس 2014)

*شكراً اووي يارب لانك وقفت معايا
وسمعت ندايا

بشكرك لانك حققتلي اللي نفسي فيه
وبشكرك لانك شلت من علي قلبي
هممم كبيرر
†
*​


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)

اصلي اليك يا رب

بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين


أبانا الذي في السموات، ليتقدس اسمك،
ليأتي ملكوتك،
لتكن مشيئتك،
كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض،
اعطنا خبزنا كفاف يومنا،
واغفر لنا خطايانا،
كما نحن أيضاً نغفر لمن اخطأ الينا،
ولا تدخلنا في التجربة،
ولكن نجنا من الشرير،
لأن لك المُلك والقدرة والمجد إلى أبد الدهور.
آمين.


----------



## انت شبعي (11 مارس 2014)

صباح الفل يا بابا يسوع احفظني في هذا اليوم المقدس و كل ايام حياتي
و كن معي الى دهر الدهور


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2014)

اعنى يا رب....


----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (11 مارس 2014)

معك لا اريد شيئا على الارض


----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (12 مارس 2014)

احتاجك ربي تنير لي دربي


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مارس 2014)

*ارحمني​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 مارس 2014)

*أنا مليش غيرك
أنت عارف أن بنتك لوحدها
اقف جنبها وساعدها
متسبنيش
أرجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــوك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مارس 2014)

دبر الامور يارب حسب مشيئتك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 مارس 2014)

*يــــــــــارب انا بندهلك.........صدقنى المره دى محتاجلك
*​* 
حقيقى شهواتى غلبتنى.........وبقيت وحدانى مشتقالك

نفسى تخلصنى من اثامى..........ومرجعش ليها واعشلك

يارب نفسى ادخل سماك.........وابقي جمبك فى حضنك

دموعى فى عينيا.........نفسى تخدنى بعيد عن هنا فى قلبك

اصلى تعبانه وشبه ميته.........لانى يالهى بعيده عنك

مهــما الـــناس تحـــكى و تقـــول♥♥

مــهـما الـــضيقة عليـــا تـــطول♥♥

دايـــــما هــــفضل علـــى طـــول♥♥

اقــــول اتصــرف انــت يــا يسوع♥♥ 		*


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مارس 2014)

محتاجة ايدك ترفعني


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (14 مارس 2014)

آرآكـ قريباً.ولكني آبتعد.
إن لم تجدني أنت فمن لي سيجِد.​


----------



## grges monir (14 مارس 2014)

يارب  كمل الطريق معانا


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2014)

وحدك انت اللى بتستاهل اعيشلك عمرى وزمانى


----------



## soso a (14 مارس 2014)

ربي أنت أدرى بما في نفسي
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مارس 2014)

*راحتي عندك​*


----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2014)

اجمل شيىء فى الدنيا اننا نبدأ يومنا مع الرب​


----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مارس 2014)

*الهــــــى...... هبنى القدره على ازاحه كل مايشغل مكانك 
 لنـــــــــــكون انا وانت فقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــط     
 والبــــــــــاقــــــى يـــــــزداد كـــــوعـــــدك الصــــادق*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 مارس 2014)

اشكرك يا ربي ​


----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مارس 2014)

*ربــي أنــا فــي قـمــة ضـعـفــي وفــي عــز احـتـيـاجــي إلـيــك فـكــن مـعــي *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 مارس 2014)

بحبك أووووووي علي فكره ^_^​


----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2014)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 مارس 2014)

بشكرك انك ادتني القوه ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2014)

انا زعلان منك 

كل مرة بستحمل 

انا تعبت


----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (18 مارس 2014)

بحبك ياربي يسوع المسيح


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مارس 2014)

*شكرااااا ليك يالى بترعانى يالى ايديك دايما رفعانى*​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 مارس 2014)

هرمي كل اتكالي عليك


----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2014)

يارب يسوع ساعد كل قلب حزين وموجوع امين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مارس 2014)

*اسندنى يارب فى تجاربى فما بقيت فى عبدك قوه*​


----------



## peace_86 (19 مارس 2014)

[FONT="Arial"[COLOR="DarkRed"]]*اصلي يا رب في بداية يومي هذا ان تكون معي وتحفظني وتجنبني المهاترات والتلاسن مع الموظفين..
لا اريد اي مجادلة مع المدير ولا مع الموظفين..
اطلب باسمك يارب ان ينتهي دوام اليوم بشكل هادئ وسلس من غير اييييييييي شوشرة..
آمين[/COLOR]*[/FONT]​


----------



## AdmanTios (19 مارس 2014)

*من علي فراش المرض

أين أنتي يا نفسي الحقيرة بأوجاعك
من آلام ربي و سيدي و مُخلص نفسي
حينما تحمل أعظم آلام فداء عنا ..
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2014)

*يا رب اتمجد مع بنتك
بشفاعة ام النور وكل مصاف قديسيك
*


----------



## bent el noor (20 مارس 2014)

كمل يارب عملك .. انا حاسة بايدك بتسندنى


----------



## انت شبعي (20 مارس 2014)

بحبك ياربي يسوع المسيح


----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2014)

يا رب ساعدني وقويني انا محتاجتك كتير​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مارس 2014)

*بحبك يارب وانت فى ضيقى بتعزينى 
 بحبك يارب وانت من حنانك بتروينى 
 بحبك وانت وخدنى فى حضنك وبتمسح لي دموعى 
 بحب ابوتك وحنانك وطيبتك ومحبتك الغير متناهية 
 حقيقى يارب مش لاقية كلام اعبر بيه عن احساسى بيك 
 عن حبك ليا ورعايتك وعنايتك ليا 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 مارس 2014)

*يارب انت عارف عايزة اقولك ايه
من غير مااقوله


*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مارس 2014)

يارب عزى كل انسان فقد امه .....أرجوك يارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مارس 2014)

يارب خليلى أمى


----------



## bent el noor (21 مارس 2014)

يارب يسوع المسيح ارحمنى .. ياربى يسوع المسيح خلصنى ... يارب يسوع المسيح ساعدنى


----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مارس 2014)

أشكرك يا رب .. كمل يا رب .


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2014)

*يا رب​*


----------



## grges monir (22 مارس 2014)

يا رب


----------



## انت شبعي (22 مارس 2014)

صباح الفل يا احلى بابا
بارك اليوم بحضورك


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2014)

*طيب اقولك ايه وانا دموع فرحتي
بتتكلم عني
أشكرك يا رب اشكرك
لاجل محبتك
وتحننك
أشكرك من كل قلبي​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2014)

*أذكرنى يا قدوس متى جئت فى ملكوتك*​


----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مارس 2014)

*اسندنى يارب فى تجاربى فما بقيت فى عبدك قوه*​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 مارس 2014)

يارب فرح كل الناس يارب


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (23 مارس 2014)

*يااااااااااارب اشفيني*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مارس 2014)

*غريب انا في الارض
لا تخف عني وصاياك​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 مارس 2014)

عارفه ياحبيبي عايز تقولي ايه 
بس سامحني 
​


----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2014)

يارب قويني​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (23 مارس 2014)

يارب ساعدني في ايجاد عمل


----------



## انت شبعي (23 مارس 2014)

يارب انا محتاجالك اوي


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مارس 2014)

*
يا رب انا اثق
اثق انك دائما قـريـب مني جـدا حتى ولو لم اراك لكني اثق بوعودك لي انك معي
اثق اني كلما طلـبتك مــن كــل قـلـبـي فساجدك قربي ترعاني
اثق انه عندما اكون محطم القلب تكون قريـبـا مــنـي تعزيني
اثق انك لن تتوقف عن صنع الخير لي لاني ثمين عندك فمن يمسني يمس حدقة عينك
اثق انك ســتمـسـح كـل دمــعــه مــن عـيـنـي لان دموعي غالية عندك
اثق انك ستزيـل كـل الـم عانيـتـه عـلــى هـذه الارض لانك صالح والى الابد رحمتك
يا رب انا اثق بك وحدك لا سواك
لك كل المجد الى الابد ......... امين
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مارس 2014)

انا اتعلمت من غلطتى و خطيتى ..:انت اعتمادى على قوتى ..كل اللى اختارته  لنفسى ..ماكنش نهايته نجاح .. انا جاى بشلتى و سبتلك ..سلمتلك ..خلاص يارب  انا رجعتلك ..شيل جرحى اللى معلم فيا ..انا نفسى  ارتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ­ـــاح ..​


----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 مارس 2014)

محتاجالك يا يسوع
انت تعلم كل شئ فأعني و نجني من حروب عدو الخير
يارب لا تتركني


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2014)

لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 مارس 2014)

ياااااااااااااااارب
​


----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2014)

شكراااا يارب​


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2014)

*
*








​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 مارس 2014)

ياربي يسوع المسيح اجعلني ارتاح فيك وحدك


----------



## tamav maria (25 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2014)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 مارس 2014)

قويني محتجالك ​


----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2014)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 مارس 2014)

تعـــــــال​


----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2014)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 مارس 2014)

شكرااا حبيبي​


----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2014)

حمايتك يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 مارس 2014)

^_^ ^_^ ^_^​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 مارس 2014)

طهر نفسي طهر فكري


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2014)

*وان تخلي عني كل الناس انت يا رب ابدا لا تنساني​*


----------



## grges monir (30 مارس 2014)

كمل  يارب ودبرها  من عندك


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مارس 2014)

*يااااارب محتاجالك اووووى*​


----------



## bent el noor (30 مارس 2014)

شكرا ليك يارب


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2014)

*اجذبني اليك​*


----------



## grges monir (30 مارس 2014)

ارحمنى  انا الخاطى


----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2014)

فلتكن مشيئتك يارب في حياتي​


----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2014)




----------



## bent el noor (30 مارس 2014)

امسك يارب ايدى زى بطرس زمان


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 مارس 2014)

شكرا اوي حبيبي​


----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مارس 2014)

كل اللى اختارته  لنفسى ..ماكنش نهايته نجاح .. انا جاى بشلتى و سبتلك ..سلمتلك ..خلاص يارب  انا رجعتلك ..شيل جرحى اللى معلم فيا ..انا نفسى  ارتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ­ـــاح ..​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مارس 2014)

*وفى وسط خوفى انا بحتمى فيك وف وقت الصعب انا بلجا اليك
 دة ماليش غيرك فى حضنة يخبينى ومحدش غيرك بحبة هيروينى 
انا بمسك فيك للنهاية انا بصدق فيك انت وعدت انك هترفع الى اتعلق بيك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2014)

*يا رب اشفي نفسي واعني​*


----------



## sparrow (31 مارس 2014)

يارب يسوع ....


----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## bent el noor (31 مارس 2014)

اشكرك يارب انك فتحت عينىيا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 مارس 2014)

شكراااا حبيبي للنعمه دي السلام الداخلي اللي فيا ^_^​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أبريل 2014)

خليك حبيبي علطول جنبي
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أبريل 2014)

*شايف أيه الخير ليا ... وحاططنى فى نن العين
ومهما كانت الحرب ردية ... واخدنى فى حضن أمين*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 أبريل 2014)

ارحمنا ياااااااااااارب ​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أبريل 2014)

*يــــــــــارب
عايزة اقولك بقع ازاي
وانت تقولي اقوم ازاي ...
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 أبريل 2014)

*بحبك اوى يايسوع
*​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2014)

أحبك يا رب ​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2014)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أبريل 2014)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أبريل 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أبريل 2014)

*ما انا زى السامرية جايلك والضعف مالينى 
عطشان عاوز اشرب وماليش غيرك يروينى *​


----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أبريل 2014)




----------



## grges monir (5 أبريل 2014)

كمل المشوار معانا يارب زيى مبتدتية


----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2014)

شكراااا يايسوع​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2014)




----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## توووته (6 أبريل 2014)

يارب اشكرك على كل حال


----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2014)




----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2014)

*إلى متى ......؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 أبريل 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أبريل 2014)

*يارب وجودك جمبي ..
مابيخلينيش أحتاج لغيرك ..
 بجد شكرا لرحمتك ...
كتر ألف خيرك .. *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 أبريل 2014)

نفسي اروح بكره علشان خاطري علشان خاطري ^_^​


----------



## توووته (7 أبريل 2014)

بارب يسوع اتحنن علي وحقق الي ببالي


----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2014)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 أبريل 2014)

ربي ^_^ ^_^ .........​


----------



## توووته (8 أبريل 2014)

يارب اشكرك على الصحه التي انعمت عليه بها هذا الصباح تحنن علي يارب وحقق اماانيي !!


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أبريل 2014)

*اســـندنـى فـــى ضــعفــى *​


----------



## grges monir (8 أبريل 2014)

كن معى


----------



## grges monir (9 أبريل 2014)

_ 
_​ 

*اة يا اللة ارفع عقلى لك وهبنى ان اتبعك واتتبعك فى رحلة الالام فى اقدس اسبوع تخصصة لى عبقرية ارثوذكسية كنيستك  *


----------



## peace_86 (9 أبريل 2014)

*يارب أرجوك كن معي دائماً وروحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني ولو لثانية واحدة !!..

شكراً لك يا رب على عطيتك معي.. هذا الأسبوع كان هادئاً وخالياً من كل المشاكل والاضطرابات.
لكن أتمنى أن تساعدني بالحصول على دخل مادي أكبر مما هو لدي الآن حتى تتحسن مستوى معيشتي ولأمجد باسمك حياتي..

أمجدك أيها السيد المسيح. لك كل المجد إلى الأبد *


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أبريل 2014)

*مع كل شوكه غرزت فى رأسك ......... أحبك
مع كل ضربة سوط ...................... أحبك
 مع كل دمعه من عينيك ..................أحبك
مع كل صرخه من فمك ................. أحبك
 مع دقة المسمار ....................... أحبك
اذكرني يا رب متي جئت في ملكوتك*​


----------



## توووته (9 أبريل 2014)

يااااارب


----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2014)

احبك ربي يسوع وليس لي سواك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2014)

*موعدنا يوم السبت ..... ارجوك ....​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 أبريل 2014)

مش عارفه ليه يارب .....!!!​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2014)




----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2014)

*أشكرك علي كل شيء
ولتكن مشيئتك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أبريل 2014)

شكرا يارب لانك ساعدتنى وبتحبنى وخليتنى اتناول واخد سر مسحة المرضى

بحبك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أبريل 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أبريل 2014)

انا فى داخلى فريسى متكبر مثل هؤلاء 
انا فى داخلى ناموسى حرفى مثل هؤلاء 
وفى داخلى كل الصفات التى وجدتها فى هؤلاء 
نضف يارب جوايا علشان تبنى على نضيف


----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2014)

يا رب بارك نهارنا واعطنا خبزنا كفاف يومنا 
نتكل عليك بكل قوتنا وذاتنا آمين​


----------



## sparrow (11 أبريل 2014)

بنتك تعبانه


----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أبريل 2014)

*اري جمالــــــى فى عينيـــــك انـــــت فقـــــط واكتفـــــــــي   *



​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أبريل 2014)

ارحمني وارشدني​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أبريل 2014)

اقبلني اليك يارب بكل عيوبي وهمومي اقبلني اليك يارب بكل ذنوبي 
 اجعلني خدام عندك من دون اخواتي لاني بعدت عنك وحسيت بالامي 
 انا قلت لما ابعد هاكون ملك لنفسي لكن لقيت الشوك مليان في طريقي 
 ده انا من غيرك تايه وتعبان ياربي خدني اليك ورجعني اليك مره تاني 






​


----------



## grges monir (12 أبريل 2014)

*+ يا لحكم الله غير المدرك !! يخطئ الأثيم، ويعاقب الكريم! يحرم الطالح، ويجلد الصالح !*


----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أبريل 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (13 أبريل 2014)

احبك يارب يا قوتي


----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2014)




----------



## johna&jesus (13 أبريل 2014)

وحشتنى 
اوى بجد​


----------



## روزا فكري (14 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أبريل 2014)

شكرا يارب لانك انهيت اليوم بسلام و اتيت بنا الى المساء شاكرين


----------



## توووته (14 أبريل 2014)

اشكرك على نعمك واطلب المزيد يارب


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أبريل 2014)

اشكرك لانك كنت معايا النهاردة زي ما دايما بتكون معايا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (15 أبريل 2014)

اشكرك يارب علي كل عطاياك ليا . ارحمني انا ابنك الخاطيء


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أبريل 2014)

احبك يامن قبلت الموت من اجلي


----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2014)




----------



## grges monir (16 أبريل 2014)

هل تحطمت صورتى امامك ياالله ؟؟  ... ربما لا اعرف ان اعيد تركيبها امامك مرة اخرى كيف ما كانت ؟؟؟ .. هل  ستقول لى انصرف انت وصورتك من امامى ؟؟ .. ام ستقول ابنى كان ابنى هذا كان  ميتا فعاش وكان ضالا فوجد ؟؟ .. لماذا انت بعيدأ يالله ام انا لم اعد اراك  بسبب اعمالى التى شهوت صورتى أمامك ؟؟ . لمتى يالله اتخذ صورة يهوذا فى  خيانتك ولا اتخذ لنفسى توبة بطرس للانكار ؟


----------



## grges monir (16 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أبريل 2014)

بحبك

شكرا علشان اليوم النهاردة كان يوم انت ملك فيه

خلى ايامى انت تكون سيد وملك على كل حياتى

آمين


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أبريل 2014)

*اعطنى يا مخلصى ان اعتبر عذابك كنزى .. واكليل شوكك مجدى...
وأﻻمك نعمتى ... ومرارتك حلاوتى ... ودمك حياتى ...
ومحبتك فخرى وشكرى*​


----------



## توووته (17 أبريل 2014)

يارب كن معي


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أبريل 2014)

*يارب لما بتضيق بيا ...
 وتضلم في عنيا ,,,
 مش بيبقى قدامي غير اني اشوف بعنيك *​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أبريل 2014)

اشكرك يارب علشان خلتنى احضر ليلة ابوغلامسيس 

بجد جوايا فرح كبيييييييييييييير


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 أبريل 2014)

ارشدني يارب


----------



## انت شبعي (21 أبريل 2014)

احبك يارب يا قوتي​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (21 أبريل 2014)

لا تتركني يا الهي و كن معي على الدوام​


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 أبريل 2014)

ساعدني يارب -_-


----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2014)

يارب نطلب منك في هذا المساء 
ان تكون رفيقنا  وتستجيب لصلواتنا​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2014)




----------



## grges monir (23 أبريل 2014)

مد ايديك يارب معانا


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أبريل 2014)

ساعدني و ارشدني


----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2014)

كل الدنيا غربه من دونك يايسوع​


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 أبريل 2014)

قويني


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أبريل 2014)




----------



## bent el noor (24 أبريل 2014)

اشكرك يا الهى على النعم الكتير اللى مليتنى بيها السنة دى


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أبريل 2014)

يسوع سر امامي لاتبعك و حيثما تسير خذني معك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أبريل 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أبريل 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 أبريل 2014)

تلك الحياة انت صنعتها و انت تدرك اسرارها و خفاياها
الانسان انت خلقته و انت تعلم نواياه و ما يخفيه قلبه
و الآن اطلب منك ان توضح لي خفايا تلك النفس البشرية
و تكشف لي كل خداع و غموض


----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 أبريل 2014)

ساااعدني


----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2014)

يارب احفظ جميع البشر​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 أبريل 2014)

يارب انا محتاجالك اوي انا مش عاوزة ابعد عنك


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 أبريل 2014)

شكرا


----------



## candy shop (25 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أبريل 2014)

ياااااااااااااااارب كن مع اختي ارجوك ​


----------



## grges monir (26 أبريل 2014)

يارب كمل المشوار بخير معانا


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2014)

*لا اطلب سوي رحمتك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أبريل 2014)

يارب ارحمنى وساعدنى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 أبريل 2014)

*تعبانة يارب اوى 
*​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2014)

ساعدني يارب​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 أبريل 2014)

ساعدنا يارب وحلها من عندك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أبريل 2014)

شكرا اوووي حبيبي ^_^​


----------



## magdyzaky (28 أبريل 2014)

توكلت على رحمتك ياربى ارحمنى انا الخاطى


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 أبريل 2014)

محتاجييين ايدك ف الموضوع يارب


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أبريل 2014)

كن معي يا الله


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أبريل 2014)

ياااااااااااااااارب .......​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2014)

شكراا يايسوع علئ يوم جميل اعطيته لي​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أبريل 2014)

محتاجالك اوي يا يسوع


----------



## joeseph.jesus (29 أبريل 2014)

بحبك قوي يا ربي يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أبريل 2014)

أشكرك


----------



## انت شبعي (30 أبريل 2014)

متاجالك ياربي يسوع


----------



## candy shop (3 مايو 2014)

*
*











​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 مايو 2014)

ارجوك ساعدني


----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 مايو 2014)

الرحمه من عندك يا رب--
 اعنى يا إلهى...


----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2014)

يا رب لتكن مشيئتك​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 مايو 2014)

ارشدني


----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (6 مايو 2014)

امسك يارب ايدي زي بطرس زمان لما قرب يغرق مسكت ايديه بحنان


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 مايو 2014)

يارب ساعدني اعرف اخلصها -_-


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2014)

*أشكرك يا رب علي كل حال​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 مايو 2014)

*يـــــآرب آنآ بدعي مش سآكتـہ ,, وآنآ ساجدة بصليلك
 تشيل الهم ده عني ,, وترحم ضعفي وتعنّي
 يآرب آنآ توهت فـ الزحمـہ ومش طآلبـہ غير الرحمـہ
 وبندم ع اللي ضآع مني وبحلم ترضى يوم عني
 يآرب آنآ عشمآنـہ فيگ ,, بصليلگ وبدعيلگ
 ورآميـہ الحمل كلـہ عليگ ,, يآرب !*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 مايو 2014)

دبرها يارب


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مايو 2014)

يـــــــــارب


----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 مايو 2014)

*يا ربى فى يدك مفاتيح كل الابواب المغلقه-- فى يدك كل حلول  المشاكل الصعبه--*
*فى يدك كل شىء يا الاهى فلا ارى اى حلول الا من خلالك-- تعامل انت يا رب مع كل شىء فى حياتى  فانا عاجزه عن التصرف----*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 مايو 2014)

*عارفة انى جيت عليك كتير
ورغم كدة عارفة انك هتسامحنى : )
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2014)

محتاجالك يا بابا تساعدني وترشدني


----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2014)

يارب كن معانا غدااا
وكل يوم​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2014)

شكرا يارب


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مايو 2014)

ارحمنا يارب


----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 مايو 2014)

*هطمن
 ربنا حبيبــى أرحم بيــا من نفسى ،
 و لما يبتليــنى ويرزقـنى بشوية حزن و ضيــق فده لـأنه بيحبــنى وبـيـخـتـبـرنى
 هصبر حـبـة صـغـنـنـيـن بـس لـأنه كده كده هيــفرح قلبــى في الـآخر



 يمكن الـفـرحـة تـيـجـى دلوقتى أو متأخر شويه ,,
 بس أكيد هـتـيـجـى هـتـيـجــي
** هصبر واخلى املى فى ربنا كبير**ツ*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 مايو 2014)

يارب انا مش فاهمة حاجة و مش عاوزة افهم خلاص انا عاوزة ابعد و ارتااااح
انت تقدر تريحني و تقدر تبعدني عن طريق الشر و الآثام و ترجعني لطريق الفرح و السلام


----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2014)

يارب ندعوك في هذا المساء 
أن تستجيب لصوات المظلومين 
وأنت تعرف حاجاتهم​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 مايو 2014)

نفسي بجد ياحبيبي ..........​


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مايو 2014)

ساعدني


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 مايو 2014)

اديني القوه ذي كدا علطول يارب ​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مايو 2014)

فرح قلوب كل اخواتي يااااااارب


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2014)

*اسندنى فى ضعفى *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 مايو 2014)

*مليش غيرك*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2014)

*يا سيدى ها ثقتى فى انك ستعمل كما بدأت داخلى بقوة ستكمل*​


----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2014)

*أنا بس محتاج لصوتك .. أنا هدفي رضاك وخوفك*​


----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

*توبني يارب .. فأتوب*​


----------



## kawasaki (15 مايو 2014)

*ارحمني يارب انا عبدك الخاطئ*​


----------



## Cristo Cristo (15 مايو 2014)

أسرع أجبني يارب. فنيت روحي. لا تحجب وجهك عني، فأشبه الهابطين في الجب .أسمعني رحمتك في الغداة، لأني عليك توكلت. عرفني الطريق التي أسلك فيها، لأني إليك رفعت نفسي ..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2014)

*خبيني في حضنك*​


----------



## soso a (15 مايو 2014)

اعنى واسندنى 
منا هو انى تمجيد اسمك فى حياتى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2014)

أعنىىى يا ربىى


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مايو 2014)

*حتى متى سأظل في تلك الصحراء ...... ؟؟؟؟
الم يحن الوقت لتؤهلني للأرتماء في احضانك ....؟؟؟​*


----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 مايو 2014)

يــــــــارب
انت عارف ظروفي
من قبل مااحكيها
مهما كانت صعبة
" هتقدر عليها "
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مايو 2014)

*شكرررررررررررررا ....... يا من تحبني رغم كل شيئ .....*​


----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2014)

يا رب ... مع شروق شمس الكون 
فلتشرق شمس الأمل والتفاؤل
في قلب كل مهموم وكئيب و حزين
اميــــــــن​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مايو 2014)

*لا تتركني .....حتى لو تهت عنك .... *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مايو 2014)

هقول لك يا ربى -- اعمل يا رب فى قولب الناس-- انشر محبتك يا رب فى العالم--
صالح كل المتخاصمين يا رب-- و حنن قلوبهم على بعضهم--
 اعطيهم ان يضعوا نفسهم مكان بعض و يلتمسوا لبعض الاعظار--
 اعطيهم ان يغفروا يا رب و يسامحوا و ينسوا 
كما تفعل انت ايضا معهم يا ابى 
 ساعدنا يا رب و ارحمنا-- الدنيا فعلا صعبه يا رب و مليانه جبال و عماليق و بحار و انهار-و عواصف-
 لكن مفيش حاجه تقف قدامك يا رب--كلمتك يا رب سيف على كل شىء--
 اعنا يا الله
 اعنا يا إلهى
 اعنا يا ابى


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مايو 2014)

*مشتاقه اجيلك​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)

*بين يديك يارب حياتى انت تراها بعين الحنان *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مايو 2014)

*معك لا اريد شيئا علي الارض​*


----------



## peace_86 (18 مايو 2014)

لك كل المجد يا رب .... اغفرلي خطاياي واعطني خبزي كفاف يومي.. اشكرك يارب على كل شي ...


----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2014)

يا رب ..
مالنا غيرك 
إن ضاقت فينا الدني...
لا تحيجنا لغيرك 
دفينا من حنانك
و اروينا من محبتك
و شبعنا من خيرك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 مايو 2014)

*انا فرحااااااااااانة أأأأأأأأأأأأأوي
















الكلمتين اللي فوق دول يارب مجرد امنية
وانا واثقة انك مش هتستكترها عليا 
*​


----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2014)

*كلما صدمنى قبحى ..ابهرنى جمالك ..
 و كلما ادركت نقصى ..اختبرت كمالك !!*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 مايو 2014)

*شكررررررررا يا احن اب​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مايو 2014)

اقبل الي ... فأنت تعلم ما انا فيه وما انا في احتياجه

اقبل الي ... فوحدك يستطيع صنع المحال بي

اقبل الي ... واعد تشكيلي من جديد

فأنا قلبا مات للوهله ... وبك سيحيا للابد .


----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2014)

يارب بارك نهاري​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2014)

*نفسى اشكرك على كل لحـــظه كنت فاكرها ظلــم جت بعدها لمســـــــه رقيــــــــقه
 على كـــــــــل حاجه كنت فاكرها حــــــلم حولتها انت حقيـــــــقه*​


----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (22 مايو 2014)

*مادمت في سفينتي ربي أنــا مرتاح*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 مايو 2014)

*وياك راح أكمل مشـواري 
 وف حبك هكتب أشعاري
 وهعيــش العـمــر ده ليك*
* انا جاي وواثق في قراري
 مـتـغـــرب ولقـيـتـك داري
ياإلهـــــي انا بـيـن ايـديـك*​


----------



## misoo (22 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *نفسى اشكرك على كل لحـــظه كنت فاكرها ظلــم جت بعدها لمســـــــه رقيــــــــقه*​
> 
> *على كـــــــــل حاجه كنت فاكرها حــــــلم حولتها انت حقيـــــــقه*​


ايه النعم ديا
دانا روحى مفديا
ويسوع دافع ديا 
علشان ينجينى
من غيره فاديا
وحياتى ليها هديا
وسعاده ابديا
وعد هيدينى​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مايو 2014)

اسندنى

فهمنى فأحيا


----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2014)

يارب علئ اسمك بدات 
وعليك اتكلت ارحمني برحمتك
ولتكن مشيئتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مايو 2014)

شكرا شكرا مجدا مجدا ليك


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 مايو 2014)

*متى ستحررني .... من كل شيئ ...؟؟؟​*


----------



## peace_86 (23 مايو 2014)

*صباح الخير أيها الرب القدوس البار ...

إحفظنا واحمينا..
شكراً يارب على كل شي..*


----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2014)

ارحمنا يا رب وعلمنا أن نرحم بعضنا البعض​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مايو 2014)

يارب دبرها من عندك ...


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2014)

*حافظ عليا ,, اوعى تسيب ايديا
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مايو 2014)

*ساعدني ....
*​


----------



## misoo (24 مايو 2014)

اشكرك يا الهى على نعمتك عليا 
ومحبتك ...
 و​سامحنى وساعدنى لانى محتاجك
اوى اوى الايام دى 
امين ....


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مايو 2014)

قوينى يارب على الدنيا وعلى الايام ..وان شوفت الدمع فى عنيا امسحها قوام 
 اسندنى وخفف اوجاعى دة الريح بيقطع فى شراعى انا عارف ان انت فى مركبتى ولا يوم هاتنام ​


----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2014)




----------



## misoo (24 مايو 2014)

كلدانية قال:


>



......................... امين....................​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2014)

*عندما تنتصر الكراهية على المحبة ... فهذا يعنى ان نور العالم قد فارقه .... 
فهل ستسمح يا الهى بان تفارقنى ...
لقد رفضونى .... اهانونى ... 
ولم يعد بامكانى ان اغفر .... 
فما العمل ....؟؟؟ 
هل ستتركهم يهلكون بسبب الكراهية التى تملئهم ... ؟؟؟؟ 
وهل ستتركنى اهلك بسبب عدم قدرتى على المغفرة ... ؟؟؟ 
إن دعوتى وشكواى امامك .... 
وسع من قدراتى ﻷتمكن من اغفر واحتمل كراهيتهم ... 
بدون هذا لن استطيع ....
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مايو 2014)

يااااااااااااااااااا رب ....... اعنى


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)

اشكرك يارب


----------



## misoo (25 مايو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> اشكرك يارب



الحمد والشكر ليك يا الهى  الحنون 
.... ربنا  يحافظ عليكى .....​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 مايو 2014)

ياربي يسوع المسيح ثبتني فيك و احميني بقوة صليبك المقدس


----------



## candy shop (26 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2014)

*انت كل احتياجي .. شبع قلبي بلاقيه في قرب قلبك .. انا بحبك.*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 مايو 2014)

*ساعدني يارب اعيشلك عالي
فوق العالم فوق احوالي.
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 مايو 2014)

معك لا اريد شيئا


----------



## candy shop (26 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## candy shop (26 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مايو 2014)

*ممكن اصرخ معك: أنا عطشان ....؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مايو 2014)

شكرا علشان استجبت لطلبتى وانا مستحقش


----------



## candy shop (26 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مايو 2014)

خليك معايا دايما و قوينى بيك يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (26 مايو 2014)




----------



## candy shop (26 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (27 مايو 2014)

*واثقة انك هاتعوضنى ﺍﺿﻌــــــــــــــﺎﻑ عن السنين ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﺍﻛﻠﻬﺎ الجراد*​


----------



## misoo (27 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *واثقة انك هاتعوضنى اضعــــــــــــــاف عن السنين اللي اكلها الجراد*​



اكـــــــــــــــــيد طبعا ربـــــنا هيعوضك اضـــــــــعاف اضـــــعاف
..... ربنا + موجود .....​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 مايو 2014)

شكرا يارب على كل شئ


----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2014)




----------



## candy shop (27 مايو 2014)




----------



## mera22 (28 مايو 2014)

اخيرا يارب افتكرتك​


----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2014)

اشــــــكرك يا رب على يوم جديد آخر 
واثق بإنك معي وترافقني دائما ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 مايو 2014)

*ولا تدخلنا في تجـــــــــــــــــربة
لكن نجينا من الشــــــــــرير
بالمسيح يسوع ربــــــنا
لان لك القوة والمــجد
الي الابــــد
امــين 
†
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2014)

*بحبك يايسوع
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 مايو 2014)

لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مايو 2014)

*متى ستعود وتفتقدنا ......؟؟؟ تعبت يا ربى*​


----------



## soso a (29 مايو 2014)

ارحمنى يارررررررب 

بجد تعبت  ​


----------



## salamboshra (30 مايو 2014)

*معاى راجل فى السكن من اخوتنا الاخوان كل ما يشوف كلمة والدة الاله ولا الصليب ولا دم يسوع المسيح يطهرنا من كل خطية يتجنن وصوته يعلى ويقعد يقول استغفر الله العظيم ولا اله الا الله والكلام بتاعه ارجو منكم تصلو ليه ربنا يفتح عنيه وينور قلبه بنور المسيح *


----------



## salamboshra (30 مايو 2014)

*خطيتى امامي فى كل حين لك وحدك أخطأت والشر قدامك صنعت +++ من فضلك ياربي يسوع المسيح ارحمنى واغفر لى لان عينى تنظر وقلبى يزنى والشهوة تلد خطية واجرة الخطية موت +++ وانت يا ربي يسوع المسيح رفعت عنى حكم الموت بتجسدك وصليبك ومتك وقيامتك واقمتنى معك واجلستنى فى السماويات من فضلك يارب كمل معاى وانزع كل خطية وكل شهوة رديئة أنزع عارى وخطيتى والخزى الى انا فيه +++ انا ما لييش غيرك ياربى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح + أروح لمين غيرك وكلام الحياة الابدية عندك وانت قلت يارب من يقبل الى لا أخرجه خارجأ انت وعودك صادقة وأمينة يا يسوع المسيح لا تتركنى أهلك مع الهالكين ولا تدع الشيطان يخطفنى من يدك  سيرنى تحت تدبير مشيءتك وكما يوافق صلاحك أمين*


----------



## peace_86 (30 مايو 2014)

*أيها الرب يسوع المسيح ... يا ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب ..
طهرنا يا رب واحفظنا واغسلنا من كل الشرور والذنوب والخطايا..
واهدنا إلى الصراط المستقيم.. يا رب لك كل المجد، الآن وإلى الأبد .. آمين

صباح الخير أيها الرب ..
كن معي في كل حين ولا تتركني لحظة ..*


----------



## mera22 (30 مايو 2014)

لتكن مشيئتك يارب ​


----------



## انت شبعي (30 مايو 2014)

ياربي يسوع المسيح ارحمنا
ايها الثالوث القدوس ارحمنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مايو 2014)

*I need Jesus with me*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 مايو 2014)

احفظني في رضاك باقي ايام عمري


----------



## انت شبعي (30 مايو 2014)

يا اليف القلب ما احلاك بل انت عال مرهب ما اروعك​


----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2014)

أشكرك يا رب على حياتي الجميلة
 لانك قد رتبت لي كل شيء ​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يونيو 2014)

*اسندنى يارب فى تجاربى فما بقيت فى عبدك قوه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يونيو 2014)

*انا مستنية اهو يارب
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يونيو 2014)

*قد أكون غير فاهم ما تفعله من اجلى الان .... لكن من المؤكد إنى سأفهم فيما بعد .... المهم ... أنا واثق فيك .... ومطمئن, رغم كل صراخي, إن كل ما يحدث إنما هو للخير*


----------



## peace_86 (2 يونيو 2014)

*أيها الرب ..
احفظني .. لا اريد اي ضغوطات في العمل اليوم كما حصل يوم امس.. لكن لتكن مشيئتك يا سيدي المسيح*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يونيو 2014)

يا رب........اعننى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 يونيو 2014)

اشكرك 
لانك مش سايبني لوحدي 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2014)

*ساعدنى بقى الفترة دى
متخذلنيش
ومتسبش ايدى
خليك ماسك ايدى ولو لاقتنى هنحرف عن طريقك اتك ع ايدى جامد
عشان افوق
اوعى تسبنى انا محتاجلك اوى 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يونيو 2014)

يااااااااااااارب


----------



## misoo (2 يونيو 2014)

اشكرك يا الهى الحنون 
محتاجلك اوى ياااااااارب​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يونيو 2014)

*ثقتي فيك مالهاش حدود
هعدي بيك اعلي السدود
*​


----------



## candy shop (3 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يونيو 2014)

يا ابى علمنى إزائ أتكل عليك و مقلقش
علمنى أصنع مشيئتك


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يونيو 2014)

*اشتاقت نفسى اليك كالارض العطشانه*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 يونيو 2014)

يا ربى مش من طبعى انى اتدايق من حد و  اغير 
ليه الشعور ده!!! ايوا هى عملت كتير بس انا يامه شوفت-- و محستش من جوايا بمدايقه--
 ازاى اضحك فى وشها و من جوايا  متدايقه-- و ليه كل ما اقنع نفسى الاقى حد يجى يقول لى هى بتضرب فيا ازاى من وراء ضهرى و ارجع  اشحن تانى--
 يا ربى صفى روحى يا ربى و املانى سلام-- مش حبه نفسى كدا و متدايقه يا ربى


----------



## mera22 (4 يونيو 2014)

قولي يارب اعمل ايه ​


----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يونيو 2014)

*نعم ...... لتكن مشيئتك*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 يونيو 2014)

يارب هون و يسر و دبر الامور بتدابيرك


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يونيو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يونيو 2014)

*في ظلامي لا أريح أحد ,, ولا أستريح 
 وآلامي كعذاب السفن في عصف ريح 
 لا تدعني أحيا في ظلمتي للأباد 
 ردني لا تدعني أموت في ابتعاد    *
​


----------



## maro2222 (6 يونيو 2014)

انا عايزة اقولة انى ماستحقيش اكون بنتة


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (6 يونيو 2014)

انا اريد ان اقول له شكرا لك يا رب لانك منحتني هذا النهار الجديد اجعلني استخدمه فقط لمجد اسمك القدوس وان اخبر الاخرين عن خلاصك العظيم وان اشهد لك عن حبك العظيم لكل واحد منا امين


----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2014)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يونيو 2014)

عارفه انك زعلان مني سامحني وخدني في حضنك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يونيو 2014)

*انا جاى ضعيف قوينى 
انا جاي حزين عازينى 
 انا جاى خاطى ابرئنى و**اشفينى *​


----------



## mera22 (7 يونيو 2014)

كمل فرحي بقي يارب​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يونيو 2014)

................................​


----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (8 يونيو 2014)

احبك يارب يا قوتي​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يونيو 2014)

طمنى كل شوية من فضلك ع بابا


----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2014)




----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يونيو 2014)

* إلهي وابويا وحبيبي ...... منتظر ردك ..... منتظر معونتك ....*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يونيو 2014)

إرحمنى يا الله كعظيم رحمتك--


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 يونيو 2014)

*بحبك أوى يايسوع وبشكرك من كل قلبى على عطاياك ونعمك وأفضالك عليا 

إديتنى كتير يا ربى  ،، وديونى كترت عليا ،، رغم ان أنا لا أستحق كل المحبة دى  

وبرجوك تكمل 

باقى الامتحانات على خير وتكلل تعب إبنى وتعبى بالنتيجة اللى ترضاها وتشوفها 

صالحة لمستقبلة *


----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يونيو 2014)

*باخلع ﻧﻌﻠﻲ ﺃﻣﺎﻣﻚ ﻭﺍﻗﺘﺮﺏ ﺇﻟﻴﻚ
 ﻃﻠﺒﻲ ﻣﺠﺪ ﺟﻼﻟﻚ ﻗﻠﺒﻲ ﻭﻋﻴﻨﻲ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ!!*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يونيو 2014)

*إن كان خلاص نفــسي 
 لا تقوى علـــيه إرادتي 
 فلا شك أن نعمـــــتك 
تقـــــــــوى وتقــــتدر .*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يونيو 2014)

*شكرا ...... محتاج منك هدية .... *


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (10 يونيو 2014)

محتاج تبريرك يا يسوع محتاج غفرانك يا ربي يسوع محتاج المس ولو هدب ثوبك فتشفى روحي قبل جسدي امين


----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2014)

دخيلك يا يسوع احمي وخلص بلدنا الموجوع 
واحفظ اهله من كل شر ..... امين​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يونيو 2014)

يا رب رحمتك


----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (10 يونيو 2014)

شكرا يارب لانك علمتني حاجات كتير اكيد هتفيدني فيما بعد


----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2014)

يا رب اتصرف


----------



## soul & life (11 يونيو 2014)

يارب محتاجين سلامك يكون معانا ارحمنا يا يسوع خلصنا يا مخلص


----------



## candy shop (11 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 يونيو 2014)

يارب انا مش عارفة اذا كنت صح و لا غلط
ارشدني​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (12 يونيو 2014)

احبك يارب يا قوتي​


----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (13 يونيو 2014)

ربي بهرب إليك من ضعفي بجري عليك مالي أمل غير فيك تردني إليك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يونيو 2014)

*منتظر دعمك ..... فالحرب للرب​*


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2014)

ارجوك يارب نجى ولادك وحل بسلامك فى بلادنا
انقذ العراق وحطم كل مؤامرات الشيطان


----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2014)

ياااااارب
امنح وطني السلام والامان
وابعد عنه الحروب والارهاب ​


----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2014)




----------



## peace_86 (14 يونيو 2014)

*يا رب كن معي ..
واجعلني أعيش في حياة القداسة دائماً وأبداً واجعل حياتي تمجد اسمك ..*


----------



## bashaeran (14 يونيو 2014)

*يا رب اشكرك على كل  النعم واهمها القربان المقدس وانا الى الان حي بقربانك لا تتركني انا وشعبي من قبل قواة الظلام ولكن مجدك فوق العراق وسوريا ومصرونيجريا والعالم كله لا كما نريد نحن بل حسب مشيئتك امين .*


----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يونيو 2014)

يارب اذكر كل اللذين رقدوا نيح نفوسهم فى فردوس النعيم


----------



## mera22 (15 يونيو 2014)

يااارب انت نسيتني ؟؟​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يونيو 2014)

شكرا ع كل حاجة


----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2014)




----------



## kawasaki (16 يونيو 2014)

*ياصالح الحال يارب *
*اصلح حال بابا صوت وباركله في اولاده *
*واصلح حال عمو ايمن ووفقه في خدمته *
*واصلح حال ماما امه *
*واصلح حال ماما كاندي وكبر لها احفاده *
*واصلح حال رورو ووفقها هي وجوزها *
*واصلح حال مريم وخليك معاها علشان غلبانه *
*وهون الغربه عن رمسيس *
*واصلح حال لارا ووقفلها ولاد الحلال *
*واصلح حال كيمو ووفقه *
*واصلح حال بتول وارزقها الصالح *
*واصلح حال خالتو الطيبه اللي دايما بتسأل عليا *
*واصلح حال امجد ووفقه وقويه في نشر اسمك *
*واصلح حال نفيان وبارك ليها في بنتها وابنها ونجحهم في حياتهم علي طول يارب *
*واصلح حال فادي وكلدانيه وكل شعب العراق ونجيهم من اتباع الشرير وعدي المرحله دي علي خير *
*واصلح حال عياد ووفقه في حياته *
*واصلح حال سامح وارزقه *
*واصلح حال جون *
*واصلح حال حبوا واطرح البركه في اطفالها *
*واصلح حال ميرا واسترها عليها *
*واصلح حال دونا وارزقها كل خير هي وزوجها وبنتها *
*واصلح حال اي حد انا نسيت اصلي له *
*واصلح حال اي حد انا معرفوش *
*واصلح حالي يارب.........*​


----------



## mera22 (16 يونيو 2014)

لتكن مشيئتك​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يونيو 2014)

يا رب -- اعنى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 يونيو 2014)

ذي ماأنت عايز حبيبي مش هعترض تاني ....​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يونيو 2014)

*الى متى يارب تنسانى ؟*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2014)

يا رب.........


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يونيو 2014)

اللهم اغفرلي انا الخاطئة و ارحمني


----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2014)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 يونيو 2014)

ربي يسوع ...........​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2014)




----------



## grges monir (18 يونيو 2014)

مد ايديك معانا يارب وكمل المشوار بخير


----------



## soso a (18 يونيو 2014)

اشكرك على كل حاجه يا الهى وحبيبى  يسوع​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 يونيو 2014)

اشكرك يا رب لانك منحتني يوما جديدا اجعلني استخدم كل ما في وسعي لتمجيد اسمك القدوس واعلان اسمك وفديتك وصليبك وخدمتك امين


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يونيو 2014)

* اخرج من "الحبس" نفسي !!*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 يونيو 2014)

*كــلي ثقه بأنـــك انــت معــي
ومهـــما تأجلــت امنيـــاتي 
فأنـــت لـن تنســـــاني
واللذي به خير لي
سيكـــــــــون 
*



​


----------



## peace_86 (19 يونيو 2014)

*يا ربنا يسوع المسيح 
يا من طُعن قلبك بحربة حباًّ لنا
وسُفك دمك الثمين لفدائنا. 

فبحق قلبك الجريح بالمحبة ترأف على أنفسنا المسكينة وعرّفنا كم هي ثمينة، 
لكي نحبّك ونعوّض بالندامة عما أسأنا به إليك وعن الإهانات الصادرة عن جاحدي إحساناتك.

قدّس نفوسنا، 
يا إلهنا ،
بجرح قلبك المقدّس 
وأشعل قلوبنا بحبّك، إرحمنا، يا رب، 
إرحمنا لأّنّنا جبلتك وعمل يديك، 
وأرسل إلينا عوناً من العلاء لتجديد الإيمان بين الشعوب، 
وانتصار أمّنا كنيستك المقدّسة، وحراسة الحبر الروماني رأسها المعصوم. وإجعل الرعيّة واحدة لراعٍ واحد.
آمين.
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2014)

مبارك انت يا الله


----------



## توووته (19 يونيو 2014)

كن معي يارب~


----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2014)




----------



## Jane2 (20 يونيو 2014)

محتاجالك اكتر من اى وقت مضى فى حياتى


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يونيو 2014)

*ربي.. لا اعلم كيف ارتب كلامي امامك
فأدعوك لأن تقرأ ما بقلبي ..*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يونيو 2014)

اشكرك يا الهي


----------



## soso a (20 يونيو 2014)

باركى يا نفسى الرب وكل ما فى باطنى ليبارك اسمه القدوس 
 باركى يا نفسى الرب ولا تنسى كل حسناته 
 الذى يغفر جميع ذنوبك .الذى يشفى كل امراضك .الذى يفدى من الحفره حياتك  .الذى يكللك بالرحمه والرأفه .الذى يشبع بالخير عمرك ...فيتجدد مثل النسر  شبابك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يونيو 2014)




----------



## peace_86 (21 يونيو 2014)

*يا سيدي يسوع المسيح..

إجعل حياتي كلها قداسة ومحبة ..
لك كل المجد يا رب..*

*يا يسوع يا متواضع القلب.. إجعل قلبنا مثل قلبكَ*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (21 يونيو 2014)

يا سيدي الحبيبي يا نور عمري الهي وربي الحنون وبوي السماوي رب المجد يسوع المسيحشكرا لك من اجل حفظك لي هذا اليوم اجعلني استخدم كل ما في طاقتي وكل خبراتي وكل امكانياتي لمجد اسمك القدوس ليس لنا يا رب بل لاسمك اعطي مجدا امين


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يونيو 2014)

*مالى سواك يا سيدى *
*حياتى رضاك يا سيدى*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يونيو 2014)

هلم اليا لانه بدونك ليست ساعة او يوم  لي فيه سرور​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2014)

*سيدى .. اعطنى ان اعزى قلبك .. عن جحودى .. و ضعف محبتى .. ياربى .. 
نفسى  احبك طول الحياة .. نفسى احبك طول اليوم .. نفسى احبك كل لحظة ..
 نفسى  اقولك بحبك فى كل حاجة اعملها .. فى كل حاجة اقولها .. 
فى كل فكر يمر بفكرى  .. فى كل شعور احس بيه ..
 بحبك فى دمعة شوق تنزل من عينى ... بحبك فى  نظرة ملهوفة عليك ..
 بحبك فى سجود فى حضنك مش عاوز ينتهى .. 
بحبك فى عمق  خطيتى لأنى بحس بحبك اكتر ..
 حبك الغافر ..حبك الأبدى .. بجبك*​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2014)

شكرااا علئ كل شئ يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2014)




----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يونيو 2014)

*انت مش ناسي وعودك.. تدي موسم للحصاد
وتعوضنا عن السنين اللي ضيعها الجراد
انت أقوى.. انت اعظم..انت حي وانت تقدر....
انت صخره انت ملجأ..انت فوق حد التصور*


----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## DODY2010 (23 يونيو 2014)

يارب فرحني وطمني


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2014)

*قويني ياارب*​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## soso a (24 يونيو 2014)

تعلم ما فى قلبى يا الهى 
اكثر ما اعلمه انا 
فدبر امورى كما تريد لا كما انا اريدها


----------



## soso a (24 يونيو 2014)

انشر سلامك على كل بلاد العالم يا يسوع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يونيو 2014)

*محتجالك*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2014)

*شكرررررررررررا يا أحن أب ....*​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (24 يونيو 2014)

اشكرك ربي والهي وحبيبي وابي السماوي على اصابتي بالاكتئاب المزمن منذ 36 سنة وهذا يقي من الاصابة بالسكتة القلبية او الدماغية المفاجئة لان الادوية المضادة للاكتئاب تساعد على تخفيف الاصابة بتخثر الدم ومن ثم الاصابة بالسكتة الدماغية او القلبية شكرا يا ربي على عنايتك لي طوال عمري لطالما حزنت وبكيت جدا لهذا السبب والبارحة فقط علمت ذلك كم انك اله جميل وحلو وطيب المذاق كم انك تحبني وتعرف ظروفي الصعبة التي اعيشها والظروف التي مررت بها التي لولا اصابتي بالاكنتئاب المزمن لمت من زمان يا ما انت كريم وحنون ومحب للغاية كم انك اله كلك حلاوة ومشتهيات من صميم قلبي اشكرك على رعايتك لي والمجد لله دائما وابدا امين


----------



## soul & life (24 يونيو 2014)

صباح الخير يا بابا يسوع من فضلك خليك معايا ومتسبنيش


----------



## soso a (24 يونيو 2014)

من اين لى ان اعرف ماهو الصالح لى ان لم ترشدنى بروحك القدوس​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 يونيو 2014)

متاكد انة كلة للخير 
بس ما تسبنيش


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 يونيو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يونيو 2014)

*اسندنى فى ضعفى *​


----------



## توووته (25 يونيو 2014)

يارب ليس لي سواك معين
فأعني في حياتي


----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يونيو 2014)

شكرا على كل حاجة
لكن بطلب منك تفتقدنى
فانا احتاج لايدك


----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (27 يونيو 2014)

اختارلي كل ماهو صالح لنفسي ياربي يسوع


----------



## peace_86 (27 يونيو 2014)

*متزعلش مني يا رب .. وخليك معايا *


----------



## اصبحت قبطيا (27 يونيو 2014)

الرب ممسك بيميني الرب هو اعضدني
لذا لا لن اخور لا لا لن اخور
لان الرب ممسك بيميني هو اعضدني
الرب نور لسبيلي الرب هو مرشدي
لذا لا لن اقلق لا لا لن اقلق
لان الرب نور لسبيلي مرشدي
الرب هدى لدربي الرب هو سندي
لذا لا لن اضعف لا لا لن اضعف
لان الرب هدى لدربي سندي
الرب سور من نار حولي ومجد في وسطي
لذا لا اتلفت ورائي لا لن اتلفت ورائي
لان الرب سور من نار حولي مجد في وسطي
الرب هو معيني الرب هو رجائي الوحيد
لذا لن ايياًس لا لا لن ايياًس
لان الرب معيني رجائي الوحيد


----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2014)

وانت معي سيدي لا حاجه لي 
و لا يعوزني شيء .
فحبك سيدي يملأ نفسي ،
يشعرني بالاكتفاء ...​


----------



## tamav maria (29 يونيو 2014)

معك الهي لا اريد شيئا علي الارض


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يونيو 2014)

انا خاطية يارب سامحني


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (29 يونيو 2014)

اشكرك يا ربي والهي وخالقي ومبدعي وجابلي الفريد وابوي السماوي رب المجد يسوع المسيح على حبك ورعايتك وحنانك وكرمك وحمايتك العظام الذين  شملتني بهم انا لا استحق ذلك لانني خاطئة لكنك انت اله رحوم وحنون ومحب للغاية المجد لك


----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2014)




----------



## PoNA ELLY (30 يونيو 2014)

علمني اشوف بكرة بعيونك #يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2014)

شكرااااا يارب على نعمك​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 يوليو 2014)

بحبك يا يسوع


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (1 يوليو 2014)

ربي والهي اجعلني خادمة لك ومنية وشهوة قلبي رضاك عني ليس لنا يا رب لكن لاسمك اعطي مجدا امين


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يوليو 2014)

نفسى حزينه يا ربى--


----------



## peace_86 (4 يوليو 2014)

يارب يايسوع ..
كن معي يا رب يا سيدي المسيح .. لك كل المجد يارب..


----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2014)




----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2014)

*مشتاق أكسر كل غالي 

 تبقى أنت أنشغالي*​


----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2014)

محتاجالك يارب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 يوليو 2014)

يا ربى الاحساس بالظلم احساس وحش اوى--
قهر-- و نار و حزن داخلى
يا ابى املانى بسلامك يا رب--
 ساعدنى ارتفع عن كل ده و ادينى قوه اتعامل بهدوء و سلام من عندك يا ابي ارجوك


----------



## توووته (4 يوليو 2014)

وحدك يارب عالم  مابداخلي  
انتظرك تعمل معجزاتك
وتفرح قلبي
ليس لي معين سواك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 يوليو 2014)

يا ربى ----


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 يوليو 2014)

انتظرتك اكثر من مراقبين الصبح 
فاسرع لمعونتي


----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2014)

لتكن مشيئتك بحياتى يا يسوع 

​


----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يوليو 2014)

ادينى سلااام يا رب-- مش قادرا انام


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يوليو 2014)

كلدانية قال:


>


 
 يا رب-- اعن شعبك و ترئف على اولادك يا رب--


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2014)

شكرا يارب


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 يوليو 2014)

اشكرك ربي والهي وخالقي ومبدعي وجابلي الفريد رب المجد يسوع المسيح لانك اريتني هذا النهار المبارك وجعلتني ارى كم انك تحبني فليس لي الا ان ادعو وانا خاطئة ملائكة العلى ليقدموا لك مدائح الثنا عني وان يرفعوا لك التسبيح والتعظيم والتمجيد امين


----------



## tamav maria (5 يوليو 2014)

كلدانية قال:


>



ارجوك ياربي يايسوع انقذ شعب نينوي والموصل وكل مسيحي العراق 
ارجوك يارب اسمع واستجب


----------



## tamav maria (5 يوليو 2014)

بردانه ومثلجه قوي ياربي 
بس اشكرك ع البرد ده ياربي 
نعمه من عندك


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2014)

*بين يديك راحتى
	بين يديك أحتمى
	أنت مليكى سيدى
	راعى حياتى ومرشدى *​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 يوليو 2014)

افتقد يا رب شعبك في العراق وانقذهم وخلصهم مما هم فيه وكن مرافقا لهم وخفف عليهم الضيقة والحرب الذين هم فيها وافرجها عليهم يا رب انت اله حي وقادر تستطيع كل شئ ولا يعسر عليك امر او شئ


----------



## انت شبعي (5 يوليو 2014)

يارب انت سمحت بالضيقات و الاتعاب و انت قادر ترفعها
يااااااااارب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يوليو 2014)

حلها من عندك يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يوليو 2014)

يا رب-- ادينى حكمه فى الكلام يا ابى-- خليك معايا بكره


----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (7 يوليو 2014)

انا تعبانة اوي ياااااااارب ريحني


----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2014)




----------



## حياة بالمسيح (8 يوليو 2014)

يا ربي الحبيب يسوع المسيح ساعدني على تحمل صليبي بفرح واعتزاز ومن خلاله ارى حبك العظيم لي اذ جعلتني ارى صلبان الاخرين الثقيلة الغير محتملة صليبي يا رب خفيف اشكرك يا رب على ارساله لي كان لا بد من ذلك لكي اعود لك بنتا حية في حين طنت بنتا ضالة فظللتني بمحبتك العظيمة ونعمتك الفريدة ورحمتك الواسعة ونشلتني من المزبلة التي كنت عايشة فيها لاكون بعدها ابنتك الوارثة بالتبني اشكرك يا ربي الحبيب يسوع كنت عمياء لا ارى متغافلة عن خلاصي بشخصك والان اراك انت الهي الحبيب انت بوي السماوي انت مخلصي الفريد انت كل شئ في حياتي وهدفي في خدمتك وخدمة القديسة العذراء مريم هو ان يتمجد اسمك القدوس ليس لنا يا رب بل لاسمك اعطي مجدا والمجد لله دائما وابدا امين


----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2014)

اشكــــــــــرك يارب
على محبتك لي ولجميع احبائي
اشكـرك على يوم جديد صنعته من اجلي وجميع اصدقائي
اسلِّم لك امري لتدبر كل ما فيه بحسب ارادتك لي وللجميــــــع يااارب .
آمـيـــن​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يوليو 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء


----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2014)

شكرا يارب على كل شيء​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يوليو 2014)




----------



## ميرنا (14 يوليو 2014)

خيرك عليا يارب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 يوليو 2014)

*عاوز أقولك كتر خيرك 
ده مفيش زيك ومفيش غيرك
دايما بمحبه تعاملنا
مهما عملنا بتستحملنا
ياما كتير قوي عنك ملنا
وبننساك واحنا في تفكيرك!​*​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (14 يوليو 2014)

انت اله عظيم ورائع ما في اجمل منك ولا اروع منك ولا اعظم منك انت احببتنا للمنتهى وميزتنا لنكون من خاصتك شكرا يا ربنا المعبود على جزيل احساناتك لنا


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2014)

ساعدني يارب اني في ضيق​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 يوليو 2014)

ارحمني حسب رحمتك 
حسب كثرة رأفتك


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2014)




----------



## peace_86 (16 يوليو 2014)

*أيها الرب يسوع المسيح..
أنت تعرف مدى محبتي الشديدة لك .. ساعدني يارب بأن أصلي لك على طول وفي كل وقت ..
لا أريد أن يعدي يوم دون أصلي لك على الأقل 3 مرات ..

لك كل المجد .. آمين *


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يوليو 2014)

*وفى وسط خوفى انا بحتمى فيك وف وقت الصعب انا بلجا اليك 
دة ماليش غيرك فى حضنه يخبينى ومحدش غيرك بحبه هيروينى
 انا بمسك فيك للنهاية انا بصدق فيك انت وعدت انك هترفع اللى اتعلق بيك*​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2014)




----------



## joeseph.jesus (18 يوليو 2014)

بحبك يارب خليك جنبي علي طول محتاجلك


----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2014)

فـــي الأوقــــات السعــــيدة .. سـبـــــــح الـــــــــــرب
 فـــي الأوقــــات الصعــبــــــة .. إبحـــث عــــن الــــرب
 فـــي الأوقــــات الهــــادئــــة .. صــلـــــــي للــــــــرب
 فـــي الأوقــــات المــــؤلمــة .. ثـــــــــــق بـــالـــــــرب
 فـــي كــــــــــل وقـــــــــــــت .. تـــــذكـــــــر الــــــــرب​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2014)




----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2014)

*طالبه معونتك​*


----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2014)




----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2014)

*لا..متسيبنيش أضيع من حضنك*
*علشان ماليش غيرك*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يوليو 2014)

اعننى يا الله


----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2014)




----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 يوليو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (20 يوليو 2014)

يارب عزي شعبك و افتقدهم بصلاحك


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2014)

*اسندنى فى ضعفى *​


----------



## misoo (20 يوليو 2014)

ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاعدنى يارب 
وارشدنــــــــــــــــــــــــى


----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2014)

يا رب ارحمنا​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2014)




----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2014)




----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2014)

Ya raaaaaaaab 








​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2014)

يا رب كل أتكالنا عليك 
ليس لدينا سواك 
يا رب أزرع النعمة بقلوبهم 
يا رب بركتك لكنائسنا لاتحرمنا منها 
يا رب لانملك شيئا غير صلواتنا وأسمك المقدس 
بأسم الصليب وبأسم المسيح وبأسم كل القديسيين 
أفرجها علينا نحن الآن نسلك درب صليبك 
سيبقى صليبك عاليا مرفوعا منتصرا على كل قوى الشر 
اميين​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (21 يوليو 2014)

يا ربي والهي يسوع المسيح يا رجاء من ليس له رجاء ومعين من ليس له معين يا من حفظتني حتى هذه الساعة وحاربت عني في ازماتي وضيقاتي اهلني لاكون خادمة وتلميذة امينة عند قدميك وصير جسدي اهلا لسكنى روحك القدوس واجعلني اهلا لكي ادعى من خاصتك واقبلني عبدة عند قدميك واجعل حياتي ملكا لديك ووجهني وشكلني حسبما يروق في عينيك امين


----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2014)




----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (22 يوليو 2014)

*انا تعبان نفسياً يارب وانت راحتي*​


----------



## grges monir (22 يوليو 2014)

دبرنا الحال يارب


----------



## candy shop (23 يوليو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 يوليو 2014)

يارب كن معنا


----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2014)

أعنا يا رب واسمع صلاة اولادك​


----------



## candy shop (25 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## peace_86 (25 يوليو 2014)

*صباح الخير يا ربي وإلهي..

إجعل يومي مباركاً مملوءاً بالقداسة واستخدمني لمجد اسمك.. آمين يارب*


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2014)

ياااااااااارب ...


----------



## kawasaki (25 يوليو 2014)

*ارحمني يارب انا الخاطئ*​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يوليو 2014)

*نفسي ارتمى تحت رجلك 
 وأبكى كل دموع عنيا
 وانسى نفسي يارب جمبك 
 وانت بتطبطب عليا*​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2014)

عندما تسقط الابتسامة ويرتفع ضجيج الحقد ارحم يايسوع !
 عندما تتراجع الشجاعة ويصمت صوت الحق ارحم يايسوع !
 عندما يطفو حب القوة ويغلب قوة الحب ارحم يايسوع !
 عندما تشتد قسوة الانسان علي اخيه الانسان ارحم يايسوع !
 عندما يطرح الحب ويغرق بين أمواج الأنانية ارحم يايسوع ! 
عندما يدفن السلام ويشتعل لهيب الحرب ارحم يايسوع !
 عندما نترك يديك ونبعد لا تتخلي انت عنا وارحمنا يايسوع​


----------



## misoo (28 يوليو 2014)

يااااااااااااااااااااارب ساااعدنى وسامحنى​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2014)




----------



## soso a (31 يوليو 2014)

"تضرعي لأجلنا يا والدة الله القديسة ويا ملكة السلام حتي يحل السلام فى العالم أمين."​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2014)

*شكراُ اوي يــارب
علي حاجات حلوة كتير عملتها عشاني
وانا بحد مستحقاش


*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يوليو 2014)

*خبينى فيك ده مكانى فيك هو امانى وراحتى فيك*​


----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## soso a (2 أغسطس 2014)

كمل يااااااااارب ما بداته معانا يا الهنا الحبيب 

نشكرك كل حيييييييييييييين ​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2014)

فى قلبي لحن حزين يترنم بتراتيل الفرح 
عندما يكون في محضرك ألهي الحبيب !! 
فياليتني دائماً بمحضرك 
فأنت سلامي و فرحي و قوتي و عزائي ​


----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## soso a (4 أغسطس 2014)

كل الشكر ليك يا الهى القدير القدوس 

لك القوه والمجد 

آمين ​


----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا للرب دائما لأنه يشاركني في حياتي​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## soso a (5 أغسطس 2014)

ارسل سلامك يا يسوع على كل ولادك 
فى كل العالم 

ارفع عنهم يا الهى كل حزن والم ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أغسطس 2014)

*نور قلوبنا ونقي نياتنا لنكون مستحقين ان نحمل اسمك القدوس*


----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2014)

يارب نحن نتكل عليك في مصيبتنا 
هذه التي يواجهها شعبنا في عراقنا 
ومتأكدين لن تخذلنا ابدا من رحمتك...امين​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2014)

يايسوع تدخل فليس لدينا سواك
تدخل وابعد هذه الغيمة السوداء 
من سمائنا نحن ابنائك الظالين
امين​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أغسطس 2014)

يارب انت تعلم بكل شئ 
لك كل الحمد والشكر والتسبيح يالهي


----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2014)

يــــــــارب اليوم مسيحيين العراق بين ايديك 
وعدهم الثقة الكبيرة انك مراح تتركهم بهل المحنة ... 
فليحل سلامك وأمنك علينا جميعاً​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## candy shop (8 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## candy shop (8 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## حياة بالمسيح (8 أغسطس 2014)

اشكرك من كل قلبي حبيبي وابي السماوي والهي وربي ومخلصي وفادي حياتي رب المجد يسوع لانك جعلتني ارى هذا النهار اجعلني استخدمه لمجد اسمك القدوس واملاه بسلامك يا رب وبنعمك وبخيراتك ليس لنا ليس لنا يا رب بل لاسمك اعطي مجدا امين


----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2014)

الشرق الاوسط ينزف يارب
اقمه من تحت ثقل الصليب​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> الشرق الاوسط ينزف يارب
> اقمه من تحت ثقل الصليب​



امين يا الهنا الحى 
بشفاعه ام النور 
انظر الى صنعه يديك 
ارحمهم يا يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2014)

لك كل الشكر يا الهنا المتحنن 
على جنس البشر


----------



## peace_86 (9 أغسطس 2014)

*يارب.. روحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني ..
نجني من كل الخطايا وارحمني يا رب..

لك كل المجد يا إلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح..*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2014)

*محتاج لايدك ياربى تغيير فيا كتير *​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2014)

يارب ارحم
المكان سهل نينوى 
 التاريخ اليوم الاحد 
 سوف لن تدق اجراس كنائس سهل نينوى 
 ولاول مرة من بنائها 
 سهل نينوى بلا مسيحين ...
 قره قوش برطلة كرمليس تلكيف باطنايا 
 باقوفا تلسقف شرفية القوش وغيرها 
 عذرا اجراس كنيستي لا تدقي اليوم لان ابناءك 
 قد شردوا من بيوتهم يارب ساعد ابناءك
اميييين​


----------



## soso a (10 أغسطس 2014)

امين يا الهنا الحى 

استمع لصراخ شعبك 
حل بروح القدوس وعينهم وارحمهم ​


----------



## soso a (10 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## candy shop (10 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2014)

منتظرك اكثر من مراقبين الصبح


----------



## soso a (11 أغسطس 2014)

يا سيدي أريد أن ألقي بأحمالي عليك !! لم أعود أقوى على الحياة بعيداً عنك !! كنت أظن أني أتبعك بصلاتي و عشوري و توبتي و نزوري و لكني عرفت الأن أنك تريد : قلبي و فكري و قدرتي​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2014)

يا مسيح شعبك محتاجك يا مسيح العالم يناديك 
يا مسيح شعبك انقتل يا مسيح شعبك انطرد من اجل اسمك 
يا مسيح الكل يناديك يا مسيح احمي شعبك 
يا مسيح خلص مؤمنيك 
ارحمنا يارب​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2014)

يــــــــــــــــــارب
..................

وانت عارف اللي في قلبي​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أغسطس 2014)

المجد لك يا محب البشر


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أغسطس 2014)

شكراً يارب على كل حاجة من ايدك


----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## candy shop (12 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أغسطس 2014)

*يا عريس النفوس ........إني أَحبُّك​*


----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## +Nevena+ (14 أغسطس 2014)

بك خلاصي ... وفيك راحتي ... فقدني اليك سيدي


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 أغسطس 2014)

تذكر اني صنعه يداك

وارحم ضعفي وذلي


----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## اليعازر (14 أغسطس 2014)

ربي والهي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح

شكرا.


----------



## soso a (15 أغسطس 2014)

أنت يا رب تحفظ شعبك تحرسه

امين​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أغسطس 2014)

خليك يارب مع كل نفس حاسة بوحدة
وكل نفس حاسة بغربة
وكل نفس مفتقدة الفرح والحب
وكل نفس تايهة وشريدة عنك

آمين


----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أغسطس 2014)

*تمم عملك​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2014)

*جملنى فقبحى قد ذهب حتى الاحشاء *​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (18 أغسطس 2014)

*سامحني يارب .. اذا نسيت في يوم
ان اشكرك على مافعلتهُ من اجلي *​


----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا لك يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2014)

يارب ساعد كل محتاج​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أغسطس 2014)

تارك كل حمولي عليك ياللي ناقشني علي كفيك 
منتظرك اكثر من مراقبين الصبح


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أغسطس 2014)

*أنت تعلم كل شيئ .... ومتفهم لكل شيئ .... وعندما يعجز لسانى عن الكلام ... فتنهدات قلبى ليست خافية عنك ...... أعنى ....*


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2014)

لتكن مشيئتك يارب في كل حياتي​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 أغسطس 2014)

كتر خيرك يا رب انك مستحملني 
كتر خيرك انك لسه شايلني 
رغم خطيتي ورغم ضعفي


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (24 أغسطس 2014)

يارب اسمع صراخنــا اليك
فشعبك بحاجة اليك ​


----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 أغسطس 2014)

انت تعلم كل شئ انت تعلم اني احبك


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أغسطس 2014)

*وسط الضيق تحيني 
على غضب اعدائي تمد يدك 
وتخلصني يمينك​*


----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2014)

اسمع يا رب صراخنا من أجل الرحمة ؛
 في أمانتك تعال لنجدة من هم في خطر بسبب إيمانهم . 
من أجل اسمك احفظ حياتهم ؛ 
في صلاحك أخرجهم من الضيق . 
امين​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2014)

*خبينى فيك ده مكانى فيك هو امانى *​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## grges monir (30 أغسطس 2014)

سهل يارب المشوار وخلصة على خير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2014)

بسلمك يا رب اليوم من بدايتة


----------



## soso a (30 أغسطس 2014)

ربي اجعلني دائماً في حضرتك لكي أصرخ مع يوسف الصديق قائلا : حي هو رب الجنود الذي انا واقف أمامه !!!!​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2014)

*بتحس بيا لما بيضيع الكلام *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2014)

*ماتسبنيش*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 سبتمبر 2014)

ربى -- حياتى فى إيدك-- اتصرف يا رب حسب مشيئتك--


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 سبتمبر 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> ​


 امين يا رب المجد


----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 سبتمبر 2014)

يا رب كن قائدي في طريقك الي المنتهي


----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## soso a (2 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا ليك يا اللى بترعانى ​


----------



## توووته (3 سبتمبر 2014)

يارب كن معي
فأني امر بظروف صعبه وحدك عالم بها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2014)

بشكرك يا ربي


----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2014)

ليتك تباركنى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*جايبلك نفسي حررها على ضعفاتى قدرنى*​


----------



## اليعازر (4 سبتمبر 2014)

ارحمني يا الله كعظيم رحمتك.
.


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 سبتمبر 2014)

أعظمك يا رب لأنك احتضنتني


----------



## grges monir (4 سبتمبر 2014)

كن معنا ودبر الامور الى النهاية حسب مشيئتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 سبتمبر 2014)

انت يا رب بيدك كل شىء-- اتصرف يا ربى و انا راديا===


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2014)

بسلم كل اللي معاي وانا اولهم في ايدك 
يارب اجعل بركة ونعمة وفايدة تحل عليهم 
ويسر لنا الامور بحق دم يسوع


----------



## اليعازر (4 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك يا رب على عطفك وكرمك.
وامجدك يا الهي ﻻنه يليق لك كل المجد.
.


----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2014)

بسلملك اليوم من بدايتة 
يا رب متسبناش


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2014)

*" رسمت يوحنا علي وجهي .. فوجدت يهوذا بأعماقي "
* *"سامحني يا سيد"*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 سبتمبر 2014)

*راضي يارب بالمكتوب
 علشان عارف دا تدبيرك
 ومهما تضيق في وشي دروب
 ماليش اب حنون غيرك* .​


----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## soso a (9 سبتمبر 2014)

تعلم قلبي المحبة لأنك أنت هي سيدي !!!
  أريد أن يعرف قلبي محبتك ليخفق  بالحب للكل حتى مبغضي و أعدائي !!  فمحبتك  تحتوي كل شيء  فيا نفسي ترنمي  دائماً بأسم المحبوب { يسوع المسيح }​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 سبتمبر 2014)

مفيش حد زيك 
كل حب من العالم هش


----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2014)

يـا رب الـسـمـا تـمـطـر افــراح
تـمـحـى الـهـمـوم و تـداوى الـجـراح
يـا رب أرسـل لـنـا اخـبـار سـعـيـدة
و اخـلـق فـيـنـا قـلـوب نـقـيـة و جـديـدة
بـاركـنـا و احـمـيـنـا...
و امـسـح دمـوعـنـا
و فـرح قـلـوبـنـا الـحـزيـنـة
+ أمـيـن يــا رب +​


----------



## soso a (10 سبتمبر 2014)

يا رجاء من ليس له رجاء، معين من ليس له معين، عزاء صغيري القلوب، ميناء  الذين في العاصف، كل الأنفس المتضايقة أو المقبوض عليها أعطها يا رب رحمة  أعطها راحة أعطها برودة أعطها نعمة أعطها معونة أعطها خلاصًا أعطها غفران  خطاياها وآثامها، ونحن أيضًا يا رب أمراض نفوسنا إشفها والتي لأجسادنا  عافها أيها الطبيب الحقيقي الذي لأنفسنا وأجسادنا يا مدبر كل جسد تعهدنا  بخلاصك.​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2014)

اعنى يا الله


----------



## soso a (10 سبتمبر 2014)

أيّها الاله الآب، لقد أعطيتنا ابنك وجعلته واحداً منا.
 وهو يستطيع أن يساعدنا ويفهمنا 
 لأنه اختبر بنفسه أفراح البشر وأحزانهم.
 نسألك، نحن الذين أنضجتهم مرارة البطء والفشل
 أن نعرف نحن أيضاً كيف نساعد ونحتمل بعضنا بعضاً
 متمسكين به وهو رجاؤنا الوحيد الآن ولدهر الدهور. آمين​


----------



## soso a (10 سبتمبر 2014)

إن أمانة الرب هي أقوى من عدم أمانتا ومن خياناتنا.
البابا فرنسيس​


----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2014)

يارب يكون هذا اليوم يوم خير وفرح ​على قلوب الجميع​ 
 ** امين **​


----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 سبتمبر 2014)

الطرق كتير بس انت وحدك اللي عالم فين الطريق الصح


----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 سبتمبر 2014)

نفسي اقولك بكل قلبي بختارك تكون الاول


----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## soso a (11 سبتمبر 2014)

يا شمس البر أيها النور الحقيقي في ظلمة العالم 
 أشرق علينا بشعاع من محبتك و معونتك فنعرف الحياة
 افتح عيون نفوسنا لنعرفك انك انت وليس سواك  خلاصنا ، معونتنا ، سلامنا••• فانت الحياة​


----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2014)

اعطنا يارب ان نحمل صليبنا معك بفرح​


----------



## soso a (13 سبتمبر 2014)

يا فاحص القلوب والكلى 

ها هى ذاتى افحصها يا طبيبى 

​


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

صليبك رمز الفداء ... قلبك نبع العطاء 
 روحك مصدر النقاء ... وجهك شعاع البهاء 
 الهي يا ملك السماء ... لنا برحمتك رجاء 
 ان تريحنا من الشقاء ... وتهب المرضى الشفاء
 وتعطي الحزانى العزاء ... والراحة للموتى والشهداء 
 وتوقف نزف الدماء ... وتمسح من العيون البكاء 
 بشفاعة امنا العذراء ... انقذنا من البلاء 
 والبسنا الحلة البيضاء ... وكافئنا باللقاء
 في ملكوتك بهناء ... هناك يطيب لنا البقاء​


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

يارب جعلت كل اتكالي عليك ف انا اثق ان نجاحي ﻻ يكون الا بيك​


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

طلبتك من عمق قلبى 
 يارب يسوع اعنى​


----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2014)

*ليس لي رغبة اخرى يا الهي سوى ان تكمل ارادتك في*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 سبتمبر 2014)

يا ربى--- اعنى-- انت عالم بالى فيا--
 دبر امورى --
و قربنى ليك يا ابى-- خلينى فى قلبك مستخبيه


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (16 سبتمبر 2014)

*يا ربي انا احبك كثيرا زدني ولعا وتييما بك اجعلني مسبيا بحبك بكل ما تعنيه هذه اللكلمات من معاني اجذبني نحوك فقط وارفع عيني عن العالم واجعل نظري بعلو اليك نحو السماء نحو ملكوتك الابدي امين*


----------



## soso a (16 سبتمبر 2014)

املى الكون بنورك وامحى كل ظلام فينا نتيجه خطايانا يا يسوع ​


----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## soso a (17 سبتمبر 2014)

اليك وحدك الجئ يا يسوع فلا تردني خائباً​


----------



## soso a (17 سبتمبر 2014)

فى قلبي لحن حزين يترنم بتراتيل الفرح عندما يكون في محضرك ألهي الحبيب !!  فياليتني دائماً  بمحضرك فأنت سلامي و فرحي و قوتي و عزائي فأنت .. الحبيب  !!​


----------



## soso a (17 سبتمبر 2014)

فلتأت قدامك صلاتي. أمل أذنك إلي صراخي ​


----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## soso a (18 سبتمبر 2014)

إسمع صراخى يا سيدى وإلى صلاتى إملآ أذنيك فا انا فى حاجه شديده إليك​


----------



## soso a (18 سبتمبر 2014)

أنصت يا رب لكلماتي، واسمع صراخي. أصغ إلى صوت طلبتي يا ملكي وإلهي،  لأني إليك أصلى. يا رب بالغداة تسمع صوتي، بالغداة أقف أمامك وتراني.
  لأنك إله لا تشاء الإثم، ولا يساكنك من يصنع الشر. ولا يثبت مخالفو  الناموس أمام عينيك. يا رب أبغضت جميع فاعلي الإثم، وتهلك كل الناطقين  بالكذب. رجل الدماء والغاش يرذله الرب. أما أنا فبكثرة رحمتك أدخل بيتك،  وأسجد قدام هيكل قدسك بمخافتك.
  اهدني يا رب ببرك. من أجل أعدائي سهل أمامي طريقك. لأن ليس في أفواههم صدق.  باطل هو قلبهم. حنجرتهم قبر مفتوح. وبألسنتهم قد غشوا. فدنهم يا لله.  وليسقطوا من جميع مؤامراتهم وككثرة نفاقهم استأصلهم، لأنهم قد أغضبوك يا  رب.
 وليفرح جميع المتكلين عليك، إلى الأبد يسرون وتحل فيهم. ويفتخر  بك كل الذين يحبون اسمك. لأنك أنت باركت الصديق يا رب. كما بترس المسرة  كللتنا. هلليلويا.
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 سبتمبر 2014)

لتكن مشيئتك يا رب فى كل شىء


----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## bent el noor (19 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا ليك يارب على  اللى فات واللى جاى ... سامحنى لو انى زعلت حد منى وخلينى ابدأ سنه جديدة بقلب وعقل وفكر جديد


----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

*جملني فا قبحي فد ذهب حتي اﻻحشاء..*​


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 سبتمبر 2014)

اسندنى فى ضعفى --


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا علي مناولتي الاولي...


----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2014)

اشـكـرك يـارب عـلـي كـل  شئ فـي حـيـاتـي​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 سبتمبر 2014)

محتاج معونتك ياربي


----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2014)

يا رب أشكرك 
من كل قلبي على كل شيء​


----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## joeseph.jesus (26 سبتمبر 2014)

يارب دبر لي الامور انا من غيرك مااساويش


----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2014)

يارب ارحم نفوس تتالم ولاتتكلم​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (27 سبتمبر 2014)

سامحنا يا فادينا


----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## soso a (27 سبتمبر 2014)

ارحمنى انا الخاطى


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا علشان
مش بتفقد فيا الامل


----------



## روزي86 (28 سبتمبر 2014)

حبيبي يا يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (29 سبتمبر 2014)

*... ثقتى فيك هى كل ما املك ,, وكل ما اتكل عليه ,, وكل ما اعرفه ,,  !!*​


----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 سبتمبر 2014)

محتاجلك يا ابويا وحبيبي 
متسبنيش


----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2014)

ايها الطبيب الالهي
اشفي جميع المرضئ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 سبتمبر 2014)

هو لحد دلوقتى حاطط فيا امل انى اقدر اخدمك ؟


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2014)

كلمة يارب
بتطمن قلبي وتبعد عدوي عني
وتقرب احبائي مني
كلمة فيها سر سعادتي​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (1 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا 

(كلمة ليست قليلة)​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2014)

يايسوع ارحمنا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أكتوبر 2014)

*عارفة انك مش ناسينى , 
*​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## kawasaki (3 أكتوبر 2014)

*ارحمني يا الله *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 أكتوبر 2014)

*وفى الابديه ياربى اتمنى اكون معاك *​
*جهزلى هناك مكان علشان اكون وياك*​
*مهما كانت ضعفاتى ماليا يارب سوااك *​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (3 أكتوبر 2014)

*يا رب انت تعلم بانني احبك وانا اجاهر بعشقي لك وتيتمي فيك وانا مسبية فيك وبيك زدني يا ربي يسوعي حبا بك وعلمني ان تكون انت الهدف الاسمى والجوهري في حياتي وخدمتك وخدمة القديسة العذراء مريم غايتها وهدفها ومنية وشهوة ومنى قلبي ان يتمجد اسمك القدوس ليس لنا ليس لنا يا رب بل لاسمك اعطي مجدا تبارك اسمك القدوس امين*


----------



## soso a (4 أكتوبر 2014)

اه يا يسوع 
انت تعلم ما فى قلبى 
فأنت فاحص القلوب وشافيها أيضا 
أشفى ضجيج فكرة وقلبى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2014)

بسلمك اليوم من اولة يا رب 
اتصرف انتا


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (4 أكتوبر 2014)

*سوف اقول له انت ربي والاهي وانا لا استحق ان ادعى ابنا لك ولست مستحقا حتى ان تحبني وانا اسف لانني ضيعت معنى فدائك لي.
ان طلبت مغفرتك فانا لا اتوقع شيئا منك وهذا من حقك ولكن اعتبرني كتلك المراة التي قالت له حتى الكلاب تاكل من الفتات التي تقع من موائد اصحابها ... برغم كل ضعفي فاني ايماني بك لا يلين*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2014)

*حبك شئ احترنا فيه زى الهوا دايما بنلاقيه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أكتوبر 2014)

كن ضامنى عند نفسك​


----------



## اليعازر (4 أكتوبر 2014)

لي اشتهاء دائم ان اسجد لك
ﻻنه لك يليق السجود يا مخلصي.


----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2014)

باصوات الاطفال نصرخ اليك يا رب .... اعطنا السلام
  الحياة نعمة وهبتها لنا .... فلماذا يسلبونها منا ؟؟؟؟
  لماذا القتل والاجرام؟؟؟؟ نرجوك اعطنا ربي السلام ...
 امين​


----------



## soso a (5 أكتوبر 2014)

ارحمنا واعنا 
يا الهى القدوس


----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2014)

يارب الى متى الحزن يبقى في قلوبنا​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 أكتوبر 2014)

تعباااان ​


----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2014)

بدأت الشمس بالغروب من عراق السلام 
لتذهب الى مكان اخر لتضيئه .. 
اجعل يارب اشراقة كل شمس 
هي اشراقة محبة وفاتحة خير وسلام للجميع... 
أمين​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 أكتوبر 2014)

ساعدنى


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2014)

*انا متاح ليك .. انا متاح ليك 
 افعل بى كل ما يحسن فى عينيك*​


----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2014)

يارب انت عالم الي بالي 
حقق لي احلامي واجعل السعادة والفرحة لي
شكراااا لك ياربي​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أكتوبر 2014)

تختفى الاحزان فى قربك


----------



## soso a (9 أكتوبر 2014)

كن رفيقى فى رحلة الايام يا يسوع​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## candy shop (10 أكتوبر 2014)

​


----------



## soso a (11 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## grges monir (11 أكتوبر 2014)

ايديك يارب تكون معايا فى المرحلة الجديدة من حياتى


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أكتوبر 2014)

يارب اسمع صلاتى اقبل واستجيب


----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## soso a (12 أكتوبر 2014)

قل كلمه


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أكتوبر 2014)

و في وقت ما هحتاجلك متأكد انا هالاقيك​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## soso a (13 أكتوبر 2014)

لن انطق فانت تعلم 
فقط قل كلمه


----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2014)

يا رب الي من نذهب 
وكلام الحياة الابدية عندك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2014)

يا رب الي من نذهب 
وكلام الحياة الابدية عندك


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## soso a (17 أكتوبر 2014)

ارحمنا ثم ارحمنا


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2014)

_*انا مفيش منى فايدة 
:​*_(


----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أكتوبر 2014)

صبا ح الخير يا رب 
هو لما نموت هنشوف الناس إلى بنحبهم عندك و نعرفهم و نسلم عليهم ؟ 
ولا مش هيبقى عندنا ذأكره و مش هنعرف بعض ؟


----------



## peace_86 (18 أكتوبر 2014)

يارب يايسوع المسيح..
في هذه الفترة بالذات أكثر من أي وقت أنا محتاجك بأن ترشدني وتساعدني وتسهل علي كل المخططات اللي اخططها حتى يتحسن مستوى حياتي والمادي

يارب يايسوع المسيح كن معي وارشدني..


----------



## soso a (18 أكتوبر 2014)

عد واصنعني وعاءً آخر مثلما يحسن في عينيك​


----------



## soso a (18 أكتوبر 2014)

ارحــمـنا يـا رب ارحــمـنا
 فإننا متحيّرون عن كلِّ جوابٍ
 فهذا التضرّع نقدّمه لكَ  نحن الخطأة
 أيــها الـــسـيِّـد فــارحــمـــنا​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (19 أكتوبر 2014)

محتاجك بجواري في الفترة الجاية يارب .
امنحني سؤال قلبي يارب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أكتوبر 2014)

لتكن مشيئتك يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 أكتوبر 2014)

أعطني سيدي حكمة سليمان ! 
و قلب داوود و نقاء يوسف الصديق !
حكمة سليمان لأتعلم أحكامك !
و قلب داوود لانه حسب قلبك !
و نقاء يوسف لتكن معي دائماً !
لتعلم نفسي مخافتك ، محبتك ، كثرة مراحمك !!!​


----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2014)

نطلب رحمتك يا رب،
 لأجل كل المهجرين 
الذين يعانون برد الشتاء والأمطار، 
امنحهم الرجاء والدفئ والخلاص، 
فليس لنا غير رجائك يا رب السماء،
به نتقوى ونمجد لعظمة اسمك دائما .. 
آمــــــــيــ†ــــــــــن​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أكتوبر 2014)

تصبح على خير يا ابى--
 احفظنا طول الليل يا رب معك و اعطينا يوم جديد غدا


----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أكتوبر 2014)

يا رب اعنا يا رب--
الكل محتاج لك-- الكل مريض-- و الكل ناقص--
تعال يا ربى و اشفى و كمل -- جددنا -- اصنع لنا قلوب جديد نتجدد كل يوم بيك يا رب--
اشكرك على كل شىء ابى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صبااااح الخييير يا رب--
اشكرك على كل شىء--


----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2014)

لنرفع صلواتنا من أجل كل من يعاني الإضطهاد، 
وكل من يمرّ بضيقات، 
رافقهم يارب وكن معهم واسندهم دائما 
أنك الأب الحنون الرحوم 
أمين. ​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أكتوبر 2014)

يا رب اعنى


----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أكتوبر 2014)

يا خالق الكون- ارحمنا


----------



## grges monir (23 أكتوبر 2014)

كن معايا يارب
فى بداية مشوارى


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أكتوبر 2014)

فى ايه
فهمنى يارب من فضلك


----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## peace_86 (24 أكتوبر 2014)

*صباح الخير يا ربي..

يارب ساعدني واحفظني وارحمني.. ولا تدخلني في تجارب.
كن معي يارب أنا في أمس الحاجة إليك!

ساعدني يارب وقويني.. لك كل المجد والكرامة.. آمين*


----------



## soso a (24 أكتوبر 2014)

ارحمنى يا الهى


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (24 أكتوبر 2014)

اشكرك يا ربي والهي الحبيب على كل شي انعمت به علي واشكرك على كل شئ حرمتني منه لانك عالم بخيري وبصالحي اكثر مني وانا واثقة بان الاشياء التي حرمتني منها حرمتني منها لانها لا تسير وفق ارادتك ومشيئتك في حياتي اشكرك من اجل كل شئ وعلى كل شئ وفمي ولساني يشدوان بشكرك وتعظيمك وتمجيدك ايها الاله القدوس البار ليك كل المجد والاكرام والشكر والسجود امين


----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## soso a (25 أكتوبر 2014)

أرشدني يا رب بحكمتك،​


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 أكتوبر 2014)

قوينى يارب


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أكتوبر 2014)

سيظل قلبي حائرا ولن يجد راحته إلا فيك ​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## ^_^mirna (28 أكتوبر 2014)

يارب بارك الخطوه ديه


----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (28 أكتوبر 2014)

يارب كن مع ولادك في كل مكان و زمان


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أكتوبر 2014)

يا رب
تعبت من نفسى-- حضرتك لسا متعبتش منى!
لحد امتى هفضل اقع و اتبهدل و تقومنى -- و ارجع اقع و تقومنى--
الا ما فى خطيه معملتهاش-- الى متعملش فعليا هيكون اتعمل فكريا-- 
 الا ما فيه يوم بيعدى بدون خطيه--ايه العمل !
يا رب ارحمنى و ارحم ضعفى-- لحد امتى هفضل كدا--- امتى هبقى ابنه فعليه ليك تفرح بيها---
 يا رب سود على نفسى و على روحى و على افكارى و افعالى--
 ارحمنى يا ابى و ساعدنى -- 
فبدونك لا اقدر ان افعل شىء


----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## روزا فكري (30 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أكتوبر 2014)

يا رب -- اتصرف
 اعنى انت--- لا تتركنى لضعف نفسى


----------



## روزا فكري (30 أكتوبر 2014)

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أكتوبر 2014)

يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2014)

يارب اقبل منا هذه الشموع بصلاة ام النور وكل القديسين
 واشفي كل مريض وموجوع انت القادر على كل مستحيل ... 
امين ​


----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2014)

يا رب امنح اليائسين رجاءاً 
و المرضى شفاءاً و الفقراء مساعدة​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 نوفمبر 2014)

من غير ماأقول انت عارف هقول ايه...

​


----------



## soso a (2 نوفمبر 2014)

ا
ر
ح
م
ن
ى


----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## روزا فكري (3 نوفمبر 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/#











https://www.facebook.com/#

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*كل سنة وانت معايا وانت ساكن جوه قلبي ♡
 كل سنة وانت حبيبى 
 كل سنة وانت تاج راسى 
 كل سنة وانت ساترنى
 كل سنة وانت طيب يا طيب 
 كل سنة وانا بتملى منك وبتشبعنى منك
 بحبك اوى وكلمة بحبك دى قليلة عليك بجد 
محدش حبنى وﻻ هيحبنى قد ما انت بتحبنى يا ملكى ♡*​


----------



## Comment (4 نوفمبر 2014)

*" I Love Jesus "*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2014)

محتاجلك يا يسوع 
متسبناش للعالم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 نوفمبر 2014)

يا رب اعنا  و خلى عيونا عليك دايما


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 نوفمبر 2014)

نفسي اشوفك


----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2014)

اعطني يارب ..أفكار تكون انت راسمها
أعطني يارب .. قلب تكون انت ساكنه
أعطني يارب .. حكمة تكون انت اساسها
أعطني يارب .. أحلام تكون انت فيها 
دبر حياتي يارب كما يليق​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 نوفمبر 2014)

مش عارفه عايز ايه !!!
بس اكيد واثقه في اللي عايزه من غير مااعرفه ^_^
​


----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 نوفمبر 2014)

عاوز اشوفك بجد


----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

متحرمش عبدك من اني اللمسك واشوفك


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*يا رب اكيد عندك افضل​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

اعتبرني توما وثبتي ايماني وشيل الشكوك من قلب عبدك


----------



## روزا فكري (7 نوفمبر 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#
https://www.facebook.com/tvalkarma/posts/803832096344955https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#







https://www.facebook.com/tvalkarma/posts/803832096344955https://www.facebook.com/tvalkarma/posts/803832096344955​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 نوفمبر 2014)

اختار الصاااالح ياااارب ودبر الخير حسب مشيئتك 
انت صالح الي الابد


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*يا رب عندما تنتهى حياتى على الارض اجعلنى ذكرى جميله لمن عرفنى ..*


----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2014)

*بشكرك يا رررب من كل قلبى على اصدقائى اللى دايما جنبى وهما سر سعادتى *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 نوفمبر 2014)

اشكرك يا ربى على كل شىء و بطلب منك تكمل يا رب ارجوك لو فيه نصيب
و كمان طيب قلوب الناس على بعض
و لو حد زعلان من التانى يسامحه-- ادى الناس القدره انها تسامح و تنسى يا ربى مثل ما انت تفعل معنا-- خلينا نقدر نعمل بكلمتك مش بس نوعظ بيها و نقراها
و كمان مش عايزا يجيلى زهيمر و اموت مثل جدتى-- انا شايفا يا رب بوادر كبيره بدئت
ببقى فى الشارع مش عارفا انا فين رغم ان نفس الشارع بمشى كل يوم فيه --
و حجاااان تانيا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير يا رب انت عارفاها
تصبح على خير يا ربى


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 نوفمبر 2014)

ارني عجائبك فانطق بمجدك


----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2014)

اشكرك يا يسوع​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 نوفمبر 2014)

نفسي اعرف فين ارادتك


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 نوفمبر 2014)

*معاك بحس بحاجه اجمل من الكلام..
 بحس اني واقفه علس السحاب طايره زي الحمام.
 معاك وبيك بهزم واحطم كل الاهاااات والالام.
 حاسه ان ايديك محوطاني مهما كان غدر الزمان.
 مالي قلبي وعقلي وحياتي بالسلام.
 حتي لما بنزعج حالا بتبعتلي اروع كلام.
 لو يوم قلبي حزن حالا تملاه تعزيات.
 تهديي نفسي ويفرح قلبي ما انت اله المستحيلات.
 حتي لما انام صوتك في اذني يعطيني اعظم سلام.
 اغمض عيوني وشاعره انك جنبي تمااااام.
 شمالك تحت رأسي وبيمينك تعانقني كمان.
 افتح ايديا واحضنك الاقيك مالي علي المكان.
 ولما في الضلمه اغمض عيوني بتكون نوري في الظلام.
 بحبك يا ربي ومهما اكتب مش ممكن يوفيك اروع كلام.
 لك قلبي .لك عمري. لك حياتي. لك حبي. لك انفسي تجثو
 وقلبي يخشع يا ابويا يا ملك السلالالالالالالالالالام*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 نوفمبر 2014)

محتجالك أووووي ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2014)

*اتمجد يا رب مع ابنك وعديها ع خير​*


----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

لا اريد الحياه الا معك


----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## ^_^mirna (10 نوفمبر 2014)

ارشدنى يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*علمنى يارب اسامح واغفر *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 نوفمبر 2014)

ليس لي الا انت


----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2014)

افرجها يارب على كل العراقيين
 وعلى كل المهجرين جميعا 
 وايظا افرجها على كل المرضى وخصوصا الجرحى 
الذين يعانون من الانفجارات اليوميه
 وافرجها ايظا على كل شخص متضايق في حياته 
وعلئ العالم اجمع 
امييين​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (12 نوفمبر 2014)

I need u alot My God


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 نوفمبر 2014)

دبر الامور يا رب---


----------



## joeseph.jesus (12 نوفمبر 2014)

ربي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح انت القادر علي حل جميع مشاكلي


----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (12 نوفمبر 2014)

سأذهب معك حسب ارادتك .. حتى لو لم تفسر لي الاسباب ..​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 نوفمبر 2014)

For all those times you stood by me
For all the truth that you made me see
For all the joy you brought to my life
For all the wrong that you made right
For every dream you made come true
For all the love I found in you
I'll be forever thankful 
You're the one who held me up
Never let me fall, you're the one
Who saw me through, through it all
You were my strength when I was weak
You were my voice when I couldn't speak
You were my eyes when I couldn't see
You saw the best there was in me
Lifted me up when I couldn't reach
You gave me faith cause you believed
I'm everything I am
Because you loved me​


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## peace_86 (15 نوفمبر 2014)

*شكراً يا يسوع على كل شي...*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 نوفمبر 2014)

هو انا مش عارفة انت اذاااي حنين كدة .. بس بجد انا بشكرك اوووووي يا احلى واحن اب .. بحبك يا يسوووعي ..


----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2014)

يارب
 والباقي وحدك تعلمه​


----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2014)

يارب 
اشفي جميع المرضى ​


----------



## soso a (15 نوفمبر 2014)

انت عارف اللى بيا اكتر ما انا عارف ​


----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## grges monir (16 نوفمبر 2014)

دبرها من عندك انت يارب


----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2014)

عالم بظروفي من غير ما اقولها 
رتب لي كل مااحتاجة وحقق لي امنياتي 
واشكرك للاستجابة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 نوفمبر 2014)

يا رب-- مش عارفا اقول لك ايه و لا ايه--
محتجالك فى كل شىء--
خصوصا موضوع حبيبتى اعنها يا الله اظهر مجدك يا رب--
انت قولت: لا تخافوا.قفوا وانظروا خلاص الرب الذي يصنعه لكم اليوم.
ارنا خلاصك يا الله-- ارجووك مد يدك و تمجد فى الموضوع يا الهى --
فرحانه انك داويت قلب يا ابى الغالى-- و ارسلت و رتبت مخصوص للمساعده على التسامح و السلام و المحبه-- فرحت جدا يا ابى --
غير كدا بئا يا رب عندك لسته طويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييله مليانه بلاوى و مصايب ههه
بحط كله تحت قدمك يا رب و اطلب منك تتصرف يا ابى ---
ابنتك ضعيفه و خيبه بدونك لا تقدر ان تفعل شىء ارشدنى و شددنى--


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 نوفمبر 2014)

يا ربى --
 مش قادرا اسكت-- انت اكيد زهقت منى و من زنى على هذا الموضوع 
بس انا نفسيتى تعبت جدا--
 هى ايه هيكون حالها
يا رب معرفتش ارد عليها لما قالت لى كيف هيكون الرب معى و انا قليله الحظ
و لما قالت لى مش عارفا اقول لك تباركيلى و لا تعزينى
يا الله  ارجوووووك-- اتحرك-- 
اشعل روحك فيها من جديد و تحرك من خلالها
 ارشدها شددها اظهر مشيئتك  يا رب 
ارجووك


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## grges monir (17 نوفمبر 2014)

انا سايبهاليك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2014)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 نوفمبر 2014)

يااااارب ارجووووك طمني يااارب همووووت من القلق .. 
قلبي واجعني يااارب


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 نوفمبر 2014)

قوينى وساعدنى -_-


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 نوفمبر 2014)

*للمنتهى أحببتني
 مريت عليا وقومتني
 عليت مقامي وقدستني
 أنا قلبي ليك على طول مديون*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2014)

تارك كل اموري في ايديك 
يا للي نقشني علي كفك 
انت اللي تقدر وانا مصدقك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 نوفمبر 2014)

يا رب انت الحب كله واحببتنا للمنتهى واحببتنا بلا حدود
لك يا رب ذواتنا كلها باجمعها لك ذبائح مرضية لك
لك يا رب قلوبنا وافكارنا واعمالنا كلها لمجد اسمك القدوس يا اعظم واجمل واروع اله رب المجد يسوع المسيح


----------



## tamav maria (18 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2014)

انتا عارف كل حاجة 
وانا مستنى اشوف ايدك​


----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2014)

يــا الهي ..
 بين يديك اضع سفينة حيآتــي .. 
فكن أنت القائد و الربان الذي تقودني الى حيث تشاء​


----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2014)

*يا رب كمل عملك​*


----------



## grges monir (18 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا يارب


----------



## happy angel (18 نوفمبر 2014)

يارب مد ايدك واشفي كل مريض


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2014)

انتا حنين اوووووووى
انتا حلو اوى 
انتا احلى واجمل حاجة 
شكرآ ليك بجد
انتا بتقربنى ليك رغم انى بعيد جدآ عليك 
ميكفنيش العمر انى اعرفك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2014)

*قيس ألف ذراع وعديني إمسك بيميني واسبيني
 أنا عايز أنا عايز أنا عايز أدخل للعمق*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2014)

_*انتا ى حنين اوووووووووى*_​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 نوفمبر 2014)

انا اعمي انت انصحني يا رب


----------



## soso a (22 نوفمبر 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## happy angel (23 نوفمبر 2014)

يارب ارحم شعبك ورعيتك ارحمنا يارب لاننا عليك اتكلنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## joeseph.jesus (23 نوفمبر 2014)

ساعدني يارب انا محتاجلك


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2014)

أجذبنى اليك !


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2014)

انتا بتغفر وانا بتمادى


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2014)

يا من خلقتنى ارحمنى


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*ما انا زى السامرية جايلك والضعف مالينى
 عطشان عايز اشرب وماليش غيرك يروينى *​


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2014)

ساعدني يا ربّ، 
​


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2014)

_*سامحنا .. نحدثك كثيرا في كتابنا ال Facebook ، ولا نحدثك في كتابك ال Bible book*_​


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## ^_^mirna (25 نوفمبر 2014)

قوينى ياااااارب


----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2014)

_*كرحمتك  يارب 
وليس كخطاينا 
​*_


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*أوقات بنسى غلاوتى عندك .... و أفتكرك ناسينى .... و ألقى محدش حبنى أدك
 و بدمك شارينى ....... رغم عيوبى .... هيفضل حبك .. آسر قلبى ....*
* بكل حنان ... و دا دليل على رقة قلبك .... بتبادل ضعفى بغفراان*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 نوفمبر 2014)

_*مين احن منك ؟؟
*_​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (26 نوفمبر 2014)

خليتني اشوف كم انا جميلة وزي القمر في عينيك يا ربي يسوع المسيح ما اعظمك ما اروعك ما اشهاك ما الذ طعم مذاقك زي الشهد بل والذ منه مبارك انت يا الله عظيم انت يا الله مبارك عظيم انت يا الله امين


----------



## kawasaki (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*اشكرك يارب يسوع علي نعمتك عليا *​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 نوفمبر 2014)

_*حالتى وحشة اوى 
محتاج لايدك*_​


----------



## peace_86 (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*شكراً يارب على كل شي..

إن نسيتك ساعات وساعات بسبب ظروف العمل فأنت لا تنساني ثانية واحدة

لك كل المجد أيها الإله العظيم.. إرحمني وأحرسني بعظمتك يا إلهي القدوس.. آمين*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 نوفمبر 2014)

يااااارب ارجوك.. محتاجة منك حكمة .. 
طفلة انا من غيرك .. بخطي خطواتي الاولى .. محتاجة ارشادك .. نورك .. 
محتاجة ايدك تمسك ايدي وتمشي بيا ف طريقي الجديد .. ذي ماتعودت انك مش بتسيبني .. محتاجة منك حكمة الفترة دي اووووي .. محتاجة انك انت تتعامل مش انا ..


----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*خلينى نور فى الكون ينور اى ليل خلينى كلمة حب تشفى قلب العليل
 خلينى بسمة تفرح الباكى الحزين خلينى كلمة برحمتك تنهى الانين
 خلينى قدوة فى الكلام وفى التصرف فى المحبة فى الايمان وفى الطهارة
 خلينى الاحظ ياربى نفسى والتعليم وفى كلماتى اعلن انك اله عظيم
 خلينى انادى بعتق للقلب الاسير خلينى ابشر بيك وبالحب الكبير
 خلينى اكون رسالة دايما تحكى عنك خلينى دايما اخدمك واكون بقربك*​


----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## johna&jesus (26 نوفمبر 2014)

وحشنى اوى الوجود فحضرتك


----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## soso a (28 نوفمبر 2014)

يا رب إجعلني قريباً منك بالتوبة إليك وبالإيمان بك
 وإمنحني حياة تليق بتوبتي فتكون حياتي شاهدة لك
 لا تسمح لي بحياة بعيدة عنك
 فتصبح أيامي كالصحراء، كالأرض المجدبة التي لا تضبط الماء
 إجعلني يا رب قريباً منك مثل الشجرة المغروسة
 في أرض طيبة على شاطئ الأنهار العامرة بالمياه
 فأكون مطمئناً بك مثمراً في أيامي، سبباً في جذب الأخرين لك
 سعيداً في حياتي، عاملاً على إسعاد الآخرين. آمين
​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

_*شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
     
انا بحبك اووووى *_​


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2014)

يارب
انا لاشئ بدونك​


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

انا واثق فيـــــــــــــــك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 نوفمبر 2014)

محتاجالك تريح قلبي يااااااااارب ..


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

_الى متى انساك
وانا لا اجد اى شخص فضيقى سواك
الى متى احجب وجهى عنك
الى متى اصر على البعد كل البعد عنك
اشتاق اليك 
لانى لا اجد فالدنيا شخص  صادق سواك
johna
_​


----------



## soso a (28 نوفمبر 2014)

يارب دبر حياتى كما تريد


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

انتا عارف
بس بجد انا فرحان


----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2014)

*بشكررررررررررررررررررررك من كل قلبى 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

_*الى متى احجب وجهى  عنك ​*_


----------



## grges monir (30 نوفمبر 2014)

اضع حياتى بين يديك يارب


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

_*صفحة بيضة 
ولسا اول سطر فاضى 
لسا 100 موضوع قصادى
نفسى قبل اى حاجة 
تبقى عنى يارب راضى *_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 نوفمبر 2014)

أنت بابا السماوى وكمان مكان بابا اللى معاك دلوقتى
يا اطيب بابا


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

كن مع كل ولادك المرضى  اشفيهم
الحزانه عزيهم
الذين لا رجاء لهم انتا تكون رجائهم
احفظ بيعتك فكل مكان
وحافظ على شعبك  
وعلى خدامك


----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2014)

يارب رميت كل اتكالى عليك
ومنتظرة تمد ايدك​


----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2014)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2014)

*بناديك تعالى يارب ليا ..
 بناديك وعارفك حاسس باللى فيا ..
 بناديك عشان ضاقت الدنيا بيا ..
 بنادى بإيمان محتاجلك حواليا ..*​


----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2014)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 ديسمبر 2014)

ياللى حبتنى حبتنى ليه
كان فيا ايه ؟!


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 ديسمبر 2014)

أنت شافى نفسى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (1 ديسمبر 2014)

مش محتاجة حاجة دلوقتي غيرك .. مش فاهمة اي حاجة غير ان ماحدش حبني قدك .. 
وانا مش محتاجة غير حبك وحنانك ..


----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2014)

احفظ بلادنا يارب
واملاها من خيرك​


----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (1 ديسمبر 2014)

ارك واحسك واسمعك


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2014)

*شهوة قلبى هى انت *​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 ديسمبر 2014)

محتاج سنين كتير  
علشان احبك
​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2014)

ساعدني  يا رب http://www.google.dk/url?sa=i&rct=j...8kB_RcqEJmxY9hTF-zOBG9fA&ust=1417569811598356​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2014)

اشكرك يارب على يوم اخر مر بسلام 
,اجعل يومنا غدا أفضل وأجمل 
واملأه من سلامك وبركاتك ياااارب​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2014)

يا رَبْ إذا كانَ الأمسُ مُؤلِماً 
فَنَشكُرُكَ لِأنَّهُ قَدْ مَضى على خَيرْ ،،
أرسِلْ تَعزياتِكَ لنا اليوم و فَرِّحْ قُلُوبنا ،،​


----------



## grges monir (2 ديسمبر 2014)

كن معى


----------



## grges monir (2 ديسمبر 2014)

اشكرك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2014)

ربي أنت أدرى بما في نفسي​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2014)

http://www.google.dk/url?sa=i&rct=j...iOMeC6nicV98kX083tTD50ag&ust=1417643431428830 ​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2014)

​


----------



## Maran+atha (3 ديسمبر 2014)

*اشكرك يالهى كثير على نعمك الكثيرة ليا واهمها  *
*1) الأيمان الصحيح الذى هو اهم شىء فى حياتى *
*2) العقل الذى به ادرك عملك فى كل حياتى *
*3) الصحة التى تمنحنى ان اعمل ما يرضيك فى حياتى*

*يارب احفظنى من ضعفاتى ومن كل محاربات عدو الخير *
*امنحنى ان انتصر على رغباتى الدنيوية وكل الافكار الشيطانية *
*كن معى دائما والى الأبد لأنه بدونك لا اقدر على عمل اى شىء *

*بشفاعة القديسة المملؤة مجدا العذراء مريم أم النور *
*وكل طغمات الملائكة والقديسين الذين فى فردوس النعيم *
*وجميع القديسين الذين ارضوك يارب باعمالهم الصالحة *

*يارب اقبل صلاتى آمين*​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (3 ديسمبر 2014)

يا رب اشكرك على كل النعم التي وهبتني اياها وعلى كل النعم التي حرمتني منها واهمها الصحة ولكن هذل ليس ظلما منك حاشاك لانك اله عادل ورحوم وامين للغاية بل لكي تتمجد من خلال امراضي ولكي اشارك الاخرين بمعلوماتي لتكون سبب منفعة وخير وبركة اكثيرين وهدفي الوحيد مجد اسمك القدوس يا رب تبلرك اسمك  القدوس الى الابد امين


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2014)

*تعال يا نورى....أنر ظلمتى 
 تعال ياحياتى......وأحينى من الموت
 تعال ياطبيبى...........واشفى جراحاتى
 تعال ياشعلة الحب الإلهى........واحرق أشواك خطاياى
 وأشعـــــــــل قلبـــــــــــــى بلهيـــــــب حبـــــــك
 تعال ياإلهى ........واجلس على عرش قلبى......واملك هناك
 لانك أنت وحدك .............إلهى وربى"*​


----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## joeseph.jesus (3 ديسمبر 2014)

ساعدني يارب


----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2014)

لتكن مشيئتك يارب​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 ديسمبر 2014)

_*انا يئست منى ​*_


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 ديسمبر 2014)

زعللااانه يا رب زعلااانه
اظهر الحق يا رب ارجووك--يا رب متسمحش بالظلم--
انا حسانى مشلوله يا رب-- اتصرف ارجوك يا رب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 ديسمبر 2014)

ازاى انت مش بترضى بالظلم و ناس كتير بتبات فى الحجز مظلومه !
دا غير الى بيتحكم عليهم ظلم--يااا الله اعن الغلابه يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2014)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2014)

*فلتكن مشيئتك​*


----------



## grges monir (5 ديسمبر 2014)

دبر حياتنا يارب


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2014)

*طيب ليه تانى !!!​*


----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## joeseph.jesus (5 ديسمبر 2014)

دبر لي اموري وكن معي يارب


----------



## soso a (6 ديسمبر 2014)

وبحقيقه حالتى حأجى
انحنى لك بإحتياجى


----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2014)

يارب
لاتحرمني من اشخاص لاتكون 
الحياة بدونهم حياة ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 ديسمبر 2014)

انا يا رب مكسوف منك


----------



## johna&jesus (6 ديسمبر 2014)

علمنى لما احلم تكون
احلامى ماشيه فخطنك
واقدر اللىعملتوليا
واحبه 
ومبصش لغيرى
ولماتمنع عنى حاجة اشكر
وانفذ رغبتك
وافهم يارب ان انتا قصدك فالنهايه هوخيرى


----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## johna&jesus (8 ديسمبر 2014)

جملنى 
خلينى اكون ابنك بجد


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2014)

*ما انا زى السامرية جايلك والضعف مالينى 
عطشان عايز اشرب وماليش غيرك يروينى *​


----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2014)

الهي اني سعيدة بكل ماكتبته لي
حتئ تلك المشاكل التي احزنتني إ اعلم ان لك حكمة منها
بالرغم انها المتني كثيرااا إ الا انني حقا انتظر السعادة
التي ستخلفها بعد تلك الاحزان إ وما زلت متفائلة ..إ​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 ديسمبر 2014)

_اين ذهبت علاقتى بك ؟؟؟!!!!
_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا يارب


----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## joeseph.jesus (12 ديسمبر 2014)

ساعدني يارب


----------



## grges monir (12 ديسمبر 2014)

فرح قلبنا يارب


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## Alexander.t (13 ديسمبر 2014)

أجذبنى اليك !


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2014)

*"كَمَا يَشْتَاقُ الإِيَّلُ إِلَى جَدَاوِلِ الْمِيَاهِ، هكَذَا تَشْتَاقُ نَفْسِي إِلَيْكَ يَا اللهُ"​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2014)

*"كَمَا يَشْتَاقُ الإِيَّلُ إِلَى جَدَاوِلِ الْمِيَاهِ، هكَذَا تَشْتَاقُ نَفْسِي إِلَيْكَ يَا اللهُ"​*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (13 ديسمبر 2014)

الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيء


----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2014)

لتكن مشيئتك يا رب​


----------



## grges monir (13 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا يارب
كمل بخير


----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## peace_86 (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*ياربي وإلهي سيدي يسوع المسيح..

كن معي يارب واحفظني..

بحق آلامك التي تحملتها على الصليب.. إرحمني*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 ديسمبر 2014)

اشكر يا رب على كل شى ء


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 ديسمبر 2014)

يــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب ​


----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## soso a (15 ديسمبر 2014)

عايزاها من ايديك 
علشان تفضل جوه ايديك


----------



## happy angel (15 ديسمبر 2014)

علمني انتظرك يارب


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*يا رب دبر كل شىء بحسب مشيئتك​*


----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2014)

اجعل يارب هذا العيد فرح وسلام علئ جميع المسيحيين
في العالم .. وخاصة المضطهدين​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 ديسمبر 2014)

دبر يا الله كل الامور


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2014)

*كل سنة وانت حبيبى 
كل سنة وانت الطيب
والطيبة اللى احنا بيها طيبين 
كل سنة وانت الخير 
والخير اللى احنا منه شبعانين 
كل سنة وانت الضامن والامن 
طول ما احنا فيها متغربين 
كل سنة وانت السعادة والعبادة ليك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2014)

*وفي علاقتي معاك يارب بحب اميزها **
 في حاجات كدا ماقولهاش لحد غيرك*​


----------



## soso a (17 ديسمبر 2014)

مجـّدك يا ملك المحبة والسلام و نطلب منك ان يكون ايام بلا عثرات و ان  تحمينا من قبح الخطيئة و تمنحنا سلامك وتجدد الإيمان في ارواحنا و تشرق  علينا بشمس محبتك و رعايتك فنعظمك الى الأبد ...... امين​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 ديسمبر 2014)

مجدا وعزا واكراما وتسبيحي وترنيمي اقبلهما مني يا ربي يسوع المجيد في ذكرى ميلادك العجيب ليك باقدم قلبي ذبيحة مرضية ليك وخدمتي باتمنى تكون مقبولة لديك ومنية وشهوة قلبي مجد اسمك القدوس وهذا هو هدف وغاية خدمتي ليك لا اكثر ولا اقل


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 ديسمبر 2014)

ارحمني انا ابنك الخاطيء ياربي


----------



## اليعازر (17 ديسمبر 2014)

إرحمني يا رب.
.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 ديسمبر 2014)

لتكن مشيئتك. يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2014)

تصبح على خير يا رب-- خلااااااص بنزينى فضى - هموت او ميته-- انتهيت اكلينيكيا خلاص
 اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2014)

*علمني اكون امين
معاك طول السنين
في خدمتي وفـ حياتي
اشهد عنك يا معين
*​


----------



## peace_86 (19 ديسمبر 2014)

*ياربي وإلهي وسيدي المسيح..

كن معي واجذبني إليك دائماً ولا تتركني لثانية واحدة..

أجعلني اتمسك بك كما انت متمسك بي*


----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 ديسمبر 2014)

انا بحبك اوي


----------



## soso a (19 ديسمبر 2014)

انت سامع وحاسس بيا 

اكيد صراخ قلبى وبكاه واصل ليك


----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (20 ديسمبر 2014)

اشكرك يا ربي والهي على النعمة

[YOUTUBE]DwYi5AmhyP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## grges monir (20 ديسمبر 2014)

سامحنى لانى انسان ضعيف يارب


----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2014)

يا يسوع الحياة اشفِ كل من هو مريض ويتألم من وجعه​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 ديسمبر 2014)

فكرة انى اكتبلك بس
دى تعبانى
نفسى احس بانى فرحتك
وعلى فكرة وحشتنى اوى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 ديسمبر 2014)

ماهو اصلي انا ماليش غيرك .. انت عارف باللي فيا من غير 
ماتكلم او احكي .. اتصرف انت ..
وارشدني للصالح ..


----------



## happy angel (21 ديسمبر 2014)

احفظني في رضاك


----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 ديسمبر 2014)

حاسة اني بعاند ارادتك ... ارجوك يارب ارشدني .. 
وانا هعمل اللي مشيئتك تختارهولي .. بس نورلي الطريق ..
ولو فيه شوية وجع .. انت قادر انك تداوي كل حاجة ... ارجوك عرفني مشيئتك 
وارادتك ياااارب ..


----------



## johna&jesus (22 ديسمبر 2014)

مش عارف ايه شوقك لمزود خربان
سقفه واقع ولا فيه عمدان
مش عارف ايه عجبك فيا 
دانا معشقتش  فحياتى غير الخطيه
وبرضو حابب تيجى ليا
تسكن فيااا
ايه كميه حبك ديا
ازاى بتحبنى وانا كل يوم بخون
ابان ابنك قدام كل العيون
ازاى !!!
انتا كل سنة تطلب منى تلتجاء فمزودى من برد الشتا
وانا بتلكك وبقولك تعالا وقت تانى اللى انتا عاوزو مش هنا
هههههههه

عارف يارب 
انا نفسى بجد احبك
نفسى اضمك جوا قلبى
نفسى تبقى ااقرب ليا منى
نفسى افرح بيك
نفسى لما ارجع تانى اخدم 
اخدم ويكون هدفى ابقى ليك
نفسى فخلوة بينى وبينك
نفسى اشوفها من تانى ايدك
نفسى اخرج من حالت الضياع
اعوض عمرى اللى ضاع
نفسى مكتبلكش حاجة تانى
واغير من شخصى الانانى 
ابنى تانى 
سقف جامد ميكونش معاه اى كسل
عشان ميقعش
عشان من غيرك الحياة والخدمة متنفعش 
انقذنى مد ايدك علشان تانى مقعش 
johna


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 ديسمبر 2014)

*يــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب

وبعدين
.........
......
....
...
..
.

 كلام كتير
وطلبات كتير
وامنتيات كتير
وصلاوات كتير

وحدك انت ياربي اللي عالم بيها .
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 ديسمبر 2014)

بابا يسوع ممكن تطبطب عليا !


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 ديسمبر 2014)

هتيجي تتولد في قلبي ها .. ها .. ماشي حبيبي :ray::​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 ديسمبر 2014)

وبقيت متأكدة انك انت الوحيد اللي بحس معاه اني اهم من اي حاجة وكل حاجة 
انت بس يارب بتحسسني قد ايه انا غالية ومهمة عندك .. وكأني انا المخلوقة الوحيدة ف الدنيا دي كلها ..


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 ديسمبر 2014)

احب تواجدك معي يارب و فرحان به جدا
احمني يارب من كل تجربة وشر


----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## joeseph.jesus (27 ديسمبر 2014)

اشكرك يارب علي كل شيء منحتني اياه


----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 ديسمبر 2014)

ساعدني ... محتاجالك بجد يا يسوع


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 ديسمبر 2014)

أشكرك يا أعظم أب إنك بتسمع لضعفنا وبتحقق صلوآتنا ..​


----------



## My Rock (28 ديسمبر 2014)

إنهضني يا يسوع..


----------



## johna&jesus (28 ديسمبر 2014)

_*محتاجلك  اووووووووووووى
الفترة دى
دبرها بتدبيرك
*_​


----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2014)

يا رب اجعلها سنة الأمان وارفع عنا الأحزان
ورجع لنا السلام وحقق كل الأحلام 
امين يا رب

​


----------



## kawasaki (30 ديسمبر 2014)

*اشكرك يارب علي مراحمك​*


----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 ديسمبر 2014)

ما اجمل شعوري بك .. عندما اكون ع حافة الوقوع ف اجد يدك تسندني ..
ترفعني .. والان انت تحملني ..


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 ديسمبر 2014)

*بيك افراحى ابتدأت وصبح ليها طعم روحانى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2014)

*يا رب انا اضعف واقل من انى ادافع عن اسمك ..اتكلم انت ..!*


----------



## اني بل (31 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بيك افراحى ابتدأت وصبح ليها طعم روحانى*​


هلللويااا مجدااا لاسمك


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 ديسمبر 2014)

*متشكر علي الرحمه ... متشكر علي الفرحه
 متشكر بقولها من قلبي ... متشكر أوي ياربي
 وشكرا لسنه فاتت بكل مافيها ...
 حزن وبكي وشويه حاجات زعلت نفسي عليها ...
 بركات وخير ونعم ماليني بيها ...
 شكرا علي 2015 لان هتكون أحسن من اللي قبليها .*​


----------



## soso a (31 ديسمبر 2014)

دبر حياتنا كما تريد يا الهى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 ديسمبر 2014)

كل سنة وانا بنتك وانت ابويا وحبيبي .. كل سنة وانت احن قلب عليا 
والوحيد اللي بيحس بيا .. 
كل سنة وانا ف مملكتك اميرة وانت ملكي .. كل سنة وانا طفلتك المدللة ..
كل سنة وانت الهي اللي بفتخر بمحبته وسلامه .. وحنانه .. 
كل سنة وانت ساندني .. ومحافظ عليا .. كل سنة وانت يسوووعي .. 
كل سنة واديك دايما محوطاني .. 
كل سنة وانا بحبك وكل يوم هيفوووت علمني احبك اكتر واكتر .. 
كل سنة وانت حبيبي يسووووووع ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 يناير 2015)

متخلينيش كدا تاني يارب . أرجوك سآمحني .​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2015)

أٌعبر بي إلي حيث الخضوع لوصاياك​


----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2015)

محتاجتك يارب ساعدني´ارجوك​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يناير 2015)

اقف معايا يااارب


----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2015)

​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (7 يناير 2015)

† يايسوع الحبيب †

هب لي أن أستريح فيك
فوق كل شئ فوق كل خليقة
فوق جميع ملائكتك
فوق كل مديح
فوق كل سرور وابتهاج
فوق كل مجد وكرامة
فوق جميع جيش السماء
فإنك أنته وحدك العلي
أنت وحدك القدير والصالح فوق كل شئ فلتأت إلي وتفرج عني وتفك قيودي وتمنحني الحرية
فغنني بدونك لايتم سروري
بدونك مائدتي فارغة

الله يخلصني
يسوع ينورني
الروح القدس حياتي
فأنا لا أخاف


----------



## grges monir (7 يناير 2015)

كل سنة وانت معايا با مولود المزود


----------



## soul & life (7 يناير 2015)

كل  لحظة واحنا فى احضانك متصانين وبمحبتك فرحانين 
عيد ميلادك يا بابا يسوع احلى عيد


----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2015)

يا رب كن مع كل إنسان مريض
 متألم لا شفاء لعلاجه. 
يا شافي المرضى وحدك إشفيهم اميين​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يناير 2015)

يا رب-- البرد شديييد و فى ناااس معندها البيت الى يحميها من البرد و لا الهدوم و لا الغطيان--
دفى قولب  و سيح الثلوج الى على قلوب الناس المقتدره علشان تساعد الناس الغلابه يا رب--
 اعن الكل يا رب ---
و كل سنه و حضرتك طيب


----------



## grges monir (8 يناير 2015)

سامحنى واعنى يارب


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 يناير 2015)

انت تعرف اشتهاء قلبي .. انظر الي وتحنن ..
ولتكن مشيئتك وارادتك ..


----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2015)




----------



## soso a (8 يناير 2015)

احمى كنيستك يسوع 

خطرها جى من جواها 

​


----------



## اني بل (8 يناير 2015)

soso a قال:


> احمى كنيستك يسوع​
> 
> خطرها جى من جواها ​


 
امين يارب


----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2015)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 يناير 2015)

الهي لاتنزع مني سلامك .. فسكنتك لي هي ما يعينني .. 
انت تعطيني هدوء .. وطمأنينة .. انت تعطيني ترنيمات وسط الاصوات المخيفة.. 
انت تعطيني الابتسامة في عالم الاحزان .. والقوة في عالم ضعفي ..
انت تمنحني ما لا يستطيع انسان منحه لي .. ولا كنوز عالم تستطيع شراءه .. 
فلا اطلب منك سوى ان تكون ساكني الوحيد..


----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2015)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 يناير 2015)

اشكرك يا احن اب ف الدنيا دي كلها .. من جوة جوة جوة قلبي بشكرك


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2015)

يارب ابسط دفء رحمتك
علئ الفقراء في هذا البرد
​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2015)

يارب اشفي كل مريض متألم مسكين
 اشبع كل المشردين والجائعين
 ارجع الامل الى نفوس اليائسين
 امين..​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 يناير 2015)

يارب فرح قلوب ولادك .. وانظر لاشتهاء قلوبهم .. وتحنن يارب حسب مشيئتك وارادتك ..


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2015)

*تايهة وسط زحمة الحياه 
محتاجة لايدك تمسكنى وتعبر بيا من هذا الضجيج *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يناير 2015)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 يناير 2015)

يومي بين اديك يا يسوع .. املاه نعمة و بركة وسلام من عندك ..


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 يناير 2015)

... خليني يارب سبب ولو صغير ف فرحة اللي حواليا .. 
ولو ضعفت خليني اتقوى بيك وماخسرش ابتسامتي اللي بتكون بيك دايما ..


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 يناير 2015)

اولا.. بشكرك على يومي انهاردة .. كان بين اديك الحنينة .. 
ثانيا ... انا سمعت ان انهاردة بليل وبكرة .. هيبقى في امطار سيووول قوية 
ولسة راجعة من الكنيسة .. يارب اخوتك الاصاغر كتيييير يااااارب ..
في ناس عايشة من غير سقف خرسانة يغطيهم من البرد والمطرةةة ..
طلبي الوحيييييد انك تنظر ليهم بعين الرحمة وتساعدهم ف الايام دي وتقويهم 
وتحافظ عليهم .. ابعتلهم دعم من قلوب الناس ياااارب .. الاغنيا كتير ومش حاسين .. حنن قلوبهم ياااااارب ارجووووك 
ارجوووووووك يارب دفي قلوووبهم واجسادهم ده انت اله المعجزات .. وضلل عليهم 
اي انسان يارب محتاج للستر من البرد والمطرة .. انت احن قلب عليه .. انظر ليه ياااااارب ارجوووك .. 
ولتكن مشيئتك في كل وقت وكل حين ..


----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2015)

نشكرك يا رب .. 
أنت في أحزاننا المعزي .. 
وفي ضيقاتنا الفرج 
وفي أمنياتنا و سعادتنا شريك لنا .. 
تباركها بمجدك فتكتمل ...​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يناير 2015)

*مُبارك انت يارب علمني عدلك
مُبارك انت يارب فهمني حقوقك
مُبارك انت يارب انر لي  برك
علمني ان اصنع مشيئتك

*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يناير 2015)

​
Good morning #jesus


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يناير 2015)

دايما وانا ف حضنك .. مرتاحة ومبسووووطة ..
Good morning #jesus


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2015)

*يكفينى انك دائما معى عندما يرحل كل شىء..*


----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2015)

​

http://www.google.dk/url?sa=i&rct=j...XlqvDFDSJvB0R4IvTxynqQCw&ust=1421537771015286​


----------



## happy angel (17 يناير 2015)

انت معيني و مخلصي يا رب فلا تبطيء


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 يناير 2015)

بابا يسوع . شكرا شكرا شكرا يا حبيبي 
#بحبك اووووووووووووووي


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 يناير 2015)

ثبت علي طريقك أقدامي .

وبارك بالنعمة أيامي .

وافتح أمامي كل باب مُغلق .

وهبني تسبيح واجعل بحكمة كلامي .​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 يناير 2015)

إعمل اللي فيه الخير .وكمل يارب .​


----------



## DODY2010 (18 يناير 2015)

سامحني


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 يناير 2015)

صباح الخير يا احلى واحن اب ..  
يومي ف ايدك .. اتصرف انت بقى ... حسب مشيئتك يا يسوعي


----------



## grges monir (18 يناير 2015)

ريح البال يا رب


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 يناير 2015)

ربي وحبيبي نور طريقي وفيض في بروحك القدوس وقد انت خطاي واملك على حياتي ليك كل المجد والاكرام الى الابد امين


----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2015)

ياملك الكون اشرق نورك على كل بلد مجروح​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2015)




----------



## soso a (22 يناير 2015)

ايها الراعي الصالح ...ضمني الى قطيعك .... اجعلني من مختاريك .... دعني  اتنعم بمحبتك ... اهلني ان اهنأ بحمايتك ... هبني ان ابقى قربك ... لا  تبعدني عن حظيرتك ... ارشد خطواتي .... كن نجاتي ...رافق حياتي .... حتى  مماتي ... امين​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2015)




----------



## انت مهم (24 يناير 2015)

معك لا اريد شي في الارض . انت كفايتي ياااااااااااارب


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 يناير 2015)

أنظر للضيقات بعين رحمتك . 
لأنك فى الضيقات تتمجد .
 لتخلص من الحبس نفسي . 
وتطلق روحي نحو تمجيد إسمك . 
تهلل بالفرح وتنطق بالتسبيح شفتاي ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 يناير 2015)

أرسل نور خلاصك ليهديني فى ظلمات الطريق
بارك بالنعمة روحي فأرنم بالتسبيح طول أيامي
وأسلك بالرجاء مُطمئن فيك​


----------



## peace_86 (24 يناير 2015)

*أيها الرب يسوع المسيح..
نشكرك في كل حين على كل ما نمر به من تجارب ومتاعب..

أنت وحدك يارب تستطيع تخليص نفوسنا من كل شر وشبه شر.

شكراً يا سيدي لوقوفك معنا دائماً وأبداً..

يتمجد اسمك في الأعالي*


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يناير 2015)

يا سيدي اني اريد العمق فيكـ فاروني واحيني .. اني اريد نور حبكـ يسطع في داخلي ..
​


----------



## انت مهم (25 يناير 2015)

انا بدونك ضائعه فاشله بدون امل ورجاء
فاعني يااااااا الهي..


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يناير 2015)

بحبك :wub::wub::new8:
جدا بقى ..


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 يناير 2015)

ساعدنا يارب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يناير 2015)

*لتكن ارادتك
ومشيئتك
واسلوبك
وتدبيرك
ياارب
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2015)

شكرا يارب على كل حاجة


----------



## انت مهم (26 يناير 2015)

انت كل شي عندي يااااااااارب فلا تتركني


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 يناير 2015)

ارشدنى


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (26 يناير 2015)

أقول له أحبك و أنت أحببتنا أولاً


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 يناير 2015)

خلص بيمينك من لم يخلصون
وسدد إحتياج كل من يطلبون
​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2015)

شكرااا يارب لكل شئ في هذا اليوم​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2015)

*ماتسبنيش
*​


----------



## Jane2 (28 يناير 2015)

بارك مصر يارب واحفظها من كل شر


----------



## انت مهم (28 يناير 2015)

اعظمك يا رب لانك نشلتني ولم تشمت بي اعدائي....


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يناير 2015)

ما لى سواك يا ابى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 يناير 2015)

اسند كل انسان محتاجلك تكون جنبه .. يا يسوع


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 يناير 2015)

أعني فأنت تعلم أنه لا مُعين سواك
إسمع لتوجعاتي فأُشفي بلمسة من يداك
فى الأسر كثيرون فحررهم واسمع لمن يترجاك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يناير 2015)

مالهاش لازمة الحياة من غيرك أصلا


----------



## انت مهم (28 يناير 2015)

تعبت من الضياع ومش بلاقي الراحه ياااااااااااااارب


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2015)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 يناير 2015)

انا مش محتاجة اي حاجة او اي حد .. طول مانا معاك وف حضنك ..


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يناير 2015)

*يايسوع متاكدة انك هتفرحنى .. ومستنية 
*​


----------



## soso a (29 يناير 2015)

في منتصف هذه الليلة تزورنا يا رب ...
 تبارك الارض ...
 تنحني امامك كل المخلوقات
 يتبارك الزرع وتركع الشجرات
 في منتصف هذه الليلة تتبارك المياه
 تتبارك العائلات من زيارة الاله ...
 فيا ربي يسوع ... ساجد انتظر منك زيارة
 تعال ادخل الى بيتي ...
 بارك عائلتي
 اغفر لي خطيئتي وازرع الفرح في قلبي
 بنورك نوّر لي دربي​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 يناير 2015)

قوينى قوينى قوينى


----------



## الحميري (29 يناير 2015)

انت فييييين .....


----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2015)




----------



## ^_^mirna (30 يناير 2015)

دبرها يارب


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (30 يناير 2015)

تعبااااانة ساعدني وخفف عني يا رب.


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (30 يناير 2015)

*يا رب

هب لي مع التجربة، المخارج
ومع الضيقة الصبر 
واجعل من ضيقاتي وتجاربي
دروساً ارتقي بهما الى مستوى ايماني أفضل
لأتقدّم روحياً نحو الأمام خطوة أكثر

آمين*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 يناير 2015)

إنت حنين ربي يسوع .

تحنن علي مُنسحقي القلوب بتعزيات السماء​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2015)

فرح قلب كل اللى كتبوا فى الموضوع دة


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (31 يناير 2015)

*يا رب

فتّح عقول الناس 
وبصّر قلوبهم قبل عيونهم
ليعرفوا انت وحدك هو الاله الحق

آمين*​


----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2015)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 فبراير 2015)

يا رب ادينى قوه تحمل و صبر 
 ادينى هدوء وقت الضيق--
 ليه يا ربى الفطره دى فاقده السيطره--
 ليه يا رب الشرير متحكم فيا و عصبيتى زيادا جدا يا رب--
 مش بحب اندم يا رب على اقوالى و افعالى فى وقت الغضب-- كنت ببقى مسيطره يا رب لكنى فقدت الشىء دا--
هل بعدت عنك الفطره دى يا رب---؟
قربنى ليك يا ابى و املائنى بسلامك و محبتك و نورك يا نور العالم يا رب الكون فلا يكون هناك مكان لغضب او حزن--
اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## peace_86 (1 فبراير 2015)

*أشكرك على محبتك العظيمة التي لم أرى مثلها..

كم أنت عظيم يا إبن الله..*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 فبراير 2015)

مجدُك مُعلن للأمم..

​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 فبراير 2015)

_*بتحب فيا اييييييييييييييه
؟!!!!!*_​


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 فبراير 2015)

أعطيتك قلبي وأنتظر ،

أن أري إلهي طرقك ،

إجعل قلبي مملوءٌ محبه،

واجعلني بصليبك أفتخر ،​


----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2015)




----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2015)

انسى مكانى وانسى زمانى
وانسى الكل وافكر فيك يا يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2015)

نفسى ابكى أمامك من غير كلمات


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 فبراير 2015)

خليني ف حضنك ...


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 فبراير 2015)

شكرا اووووووى


----------



## انت مهم (3 فبراير 2015)

انا بس محتاج اسمع صوتك


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 فبراير 2015)

شكرا ليك ياربى على عطاياك الرائعة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 فبراير 2015)

يا ربى 
اقول لك ايه بس--
انا جرالى ايه !!!
تحكم فى اعصابى و فقدته و بقيت عصبيه جدا--
 تحكم فى دموعى يا ربى و فقدته دا كمان!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ليه يا رب-- مش مستحمله كلمه -- مش مستحمله حاجه -- لو دبانه جت وقفت على مناخيرى هعيط!!
دموعى مش قادرا افرملها---
يا رب بقالى سنييين و كنت عالجت الموضوع دا و كنت مسيطره-- بحس بضعف شديد لما ابكى قدام اى حد-كنت شبه نسيت يعنى ايه دموع العين- كان الى موجود دموع القلب بس - كنت بدارى ضعفى و حسسيتى الزياده  بقوه تحملى و صمودى--
 ليه دا راح!!
مالى اليومين دول 
حسى  انى من جوايا هنفجر 
 اتصرف يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2015)

يارب انا سلمتك كل حياتي فلتكن مشيئتك ( امين )
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2015)

خلينى اعيش حسب قلبك يارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2015)

يارب ارحمنا

وعزى كل نفس حزينة


----------



## johna&jesus (3 فبراير 2015)

_*محتاج احبك 
 بجد 
*_​


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2015)

الئ متئ هذا الالم والحزن يارب​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2015)

_*يا رب أعمل من اجل أسمك ليس لكونى بارٌ فى عينك*_


----------



## انت مهم (4 فبراير 2015)

يا الله اليك ابكر .......


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 فبراير 2015)

صباح الخيير يا ربى يا حبيبى

اشكرك على شمسك الجمييله الى منوره اليوم و مدفيه الجو


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 فبراير 2015)

*صوتك ربي ... وصوت العالم
 ربي ... كل يوم تزداد صرخات العالم من حولي
 صرخات إدانة وتشويه
 صرخات تُزيد المستقبل بالغيوم
 تدق رأسي وتصب الرعب فوق جسدي
 أحتاج صوتك بداخلي ... 
 أحتاج الى صوتك ليخرس صوت العالم
 أحتاج الى صوتك يهمس في أذني بأني محبوب لديك
 أحتاج الى صوتك يهب قلبي سلاماً*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 فبراير 2015)

يارب ارحمنى وباركنى 
اقف بجنبى ماليش غيرك

آمين


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 فبراير 2015)

سيرنى فى سفينة البراءة فى بحر العالم الصعب


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2015)

_*الهنا الطيب نشكرك على نعمتك ، نشكرك يارب لآنك بتبعتنا نخدمك وأحنا محتاجين الخدمة ، زي يونان يارب أكتر واحد متعب وأكتر واحد عنيد لكن رحمتك الواسعة تخلينا نخدم من أجل خلاصنا (ابونا داود لمعي)*_​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 فبراير 2015)

صباح الخير يا ربى


----------



## انت مهم (5 فبراير 2015)

انا بدونك لا شي..
                       فانت شمسي وقمري
انت خبزي ومائي
                         انت نوري وضيائي
انت ملجائ وصخرتي
                         انت كنزي وميراثي
ربي يسوع


----------



## peace_86 (5 فبراير 2015)

*تدخل وأنقذ العالم .....*


----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## اني بل (6 فبراير 2015)

بابا بحبك كل يوم وكل يوم بيزيد اكثر وأكثر


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 فبراير 2015)

ممكن تطبطب عليا ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (8 فبراير 2015)

أنت وحدك من تقبل الخاطىء ولغيرك لن التجأ !


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 فبراير 2015)

فأنت لا تخذل المُتكلين عليك​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 فبراير 2015)

انا تعبانة اوي يا يسوع .. تعبانة اوي 
ارجوك خدني ف حضنك وطبطب عليا .. انت راحتي 
انا ماليش غيرك


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

_*شكرآآآآ
ياحلى اب
عالفرحة والسعادة
وعلى كل لحظة مديهانى علشان اتوب
حبيبى يا يسووووع
*_​


----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

_*انتا ادينى نجاح
علشان ااقوم وابنى
 *_​


----------



## peace_86 (9 فبراير 2015)

*أيها الرب الإله القدوس..

نشكرك على نعمك ومحبتك اللامحدودة والغير مشروطة..

شكراً لأنك تحبنا وتتمسك بنا رغم ضعنا وهواننا.. كن معي*


----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2015)

يا يسوع ، 
أرجـع الفـرح الـى كـل قلـب كئـيب ، 
واشفي كل مريض يا مخلصنا الحبيب... آميــن​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 فبراير 2015)

بشكرك يا احن قلب على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفي كل حال ..


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2015)

ولادك بعيد عنك
عشان كدا هما حزانه
قربهم ليك
خليهم يفهمو معنى السعادة


----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2015)




----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2015)

_*خالى بالك من بناتك وولادك
محتاجينك اوى تحميهم وتحافظ عليهم​*_


----------



## happy angel (12 فبراير 2015)

اغسلني فابيض اكثر من الثلج
توبني يارب فاتوب


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 فبراير 2015)

يا يسوع انا لي طلب وحيد 
انك تكلم قلبي


----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2015)




----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2015)

_*حتى وانا كلى خطايا
لسا ايدك مفتوحة ليا
لسا بتحبنى
لسا بتحس بيا
كل دى حنيه!!!
طب ايه سر محبتك ليا
دانا خربت هيكلك الى فيا
حبى لكل انواع الشهوات والخطيه
افرح لما ابعد ايدك عن ايديا
واهرب منك وافرح ساعات
واهد بكل سهوله الى بنيته فعمرى الى فات
بس وعد لانسى كل الى راح
واداوى بايدك كل الجراح
وتدينى قوةمعاها نجاح
وتملا حياتى بالافراح
johna
​*_


----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2015)

يا رب.. 


تعبنا ولم تتعب شفاهنا من مناداتك 
يئسنا ولم تيأس قلوبنا من رحمتك. 
ارحمنا يا رب​


----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2015)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 فبراير 2015)

*بحبك يا مغرقنى بحبك 
 بحبك لانك علمتنى ازاى احب 
 بحبك ياللى بتدينى حب بلا حدود 
 فى عيد الحب مش لاقية كلام اوصف بيه حبى ليك 
 لانى مهما قولت مش هوفيك جزء من حبك وحنانك وعطفك ورعايتك 
 بحبك يا اعظم اب وحبيب وصديق 
 ياللى بحبك مالى عليا حياتى 
بحبك يا يسووعى 
https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/بحبك?source=feed_text&story_id=765904253486085https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/يايسوعى?source=feed_text&story_id=765904253486085*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2015)

خلينى جوه عنيك
وخليك جوه قلبى يا يسوع


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2015)

_*افتقدني يا الله
فانا في امس إحتياجي اليك*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 فبراير 2015)

*
كل لحظة وانت قريب من قلبي 
 كل لحظة وانت بتسمعنى صوتك
 كل لحظة وانا غالية على قلبك
 كل لحظة وانا مميزة اوى عندك
 بحبك يلي بحبك ادتنى حرية ادتنى قيمة ادتنى حياه 
 خلتنى ابقي حتة منك أصله  ابويا بقي حبيبي إلى مش هعرف الاقي زيه 
 ممتنه ليك كلمة بحبك دى قليلة عليك اوى يا حبيبي انا
 في عيد الحب بقولك 
انت الحب كله 
*​


----------



## peace_86 (15 فبراير 2015)

*أيها الإله القدوس..

شكراً على محبتك الفائقة الغير منتهية.. لك كل المجد يارب

آمين
*


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (15 فبراير 2015)

يا رب

لا نعلم ماذا تخبئه لنا الايام
ولا ندرك تفاصيل المستقبل
لكننا نثق بحضورك بيننا
وانك تحملنا عندما
تكون الارض مليئة بالاشواك
وعندما تعبّرنا بحار التجارب
وتصد عنا كل السهام الشريرة
فشكرا لا متناهية نقولها لك يارب
وكل المجد والتسبحة
والاكرام لك

آمين​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 فبراير 2015)

ليييييييييييييييه؟!!!


----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2015)

انتا هتفضل ساكت على كدا
فين ايدك 
اتاخرت
انا اسف يابويا
مانتا عارف الوجع الى فينا
محتاجييين تعزيه جامدة اووووووى منك


----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2015)

يارب يسوع مد يدك وابسط السلام على العالم الجريح 
ونجنا من الشرير .... امين​


----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2015)




----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2015)

_اسبوع الالم بداء بدرى اووووووووى​_


----------



## انت مهم (17 فبراير 2015)

نصلي من اجل الشهداء الابطال بالمسيح... ارسل تعزياتك للاهل وكل محبيهم ياااااااااااااااا رب
مالناش غيرك


----------



## peace_86 (17 فبراير 2015)

*تعال يا يسوع وتدخل وانقذ العالم من كل الشرور..*


----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2015)




----------



## johna&jesus (17 فبراير 2015)

_يارب اعمل من اجل اسمك ليس لكونى بارأ فعينك
​_


----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2015)

يا يسوع طهّر العالم من الأشرار 
نقّي القلوب وأكثر من الابرار
اطبع كلامك في الأفكار
وأغمر بمحبتك الكبار والصغار آمين​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 فبراير 2015)

يارب يسوع اشرق بنورك فى قلبى 
فتعكس نفسى كل حاجة حلوة فيك


----------



## happy angel (18 فبراير 2015)

معك لا اريد شيئا علي الارض


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2015)

_يارب انظر الى فانى فى ضيق 
​_


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 فبراير 2015)

*قربك مجد تانى فى عشرتك اغانى 
حبك ليه معانى قلبى بيتجاه 
جلسة بين ايديك وسجودى لديك 
نظرة من عنيك كل ما اتمناه 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 فبراير 2015)

يا ربى يسوع ...


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2015)

يارب انت تعرف ما في داخلي 
​


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2015)

شكراااا يارب
لأنك معي تعلم عني مالايعلمه أحد
تخفف حزني الذي لاأحدث به أحد
وتسمع شكواي التي لاابوح بها لأحد
وترحمني اكثر ممايفعل أي أحد.​


----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## soso a (21 فبراير 2015)

اعنى يارب

كن انت القائد والمعين 

سلمتك نفسى وذاتى لتكن انت قائدها ومحركها 

 ​


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2015)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 فبراير 2015)

رحمتك يا الله ---
اتصرف يا رب


----------



## peace_86 (23 فبراير 2015)

*شكراً يا قدوس..

لا ولن يفصلني عن محبتك شيء..  لا خوف لا جوع لا عري لا اضطهاد لا موت لا ضعف لا مرض... لا شيء يارب*


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 فبراير 2015)

اجعلني انكر ذاتي لاحيا فيك
​


----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2015)




----------



## soso a (23 فبراير 2015)

شكرا ليك يا اللى بترعانى 
يا اللى ايديك دايما سندانى ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 فبراير 2015)




----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2015)

اشكرك ياربي على كل شئ منعته عنى وانا كنت اريده بشده 
ولانى واثقه انك بتعد ليا ما هو اعظم 
فقد سلمت كل امورى ليك يا الهى الحنون​


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2015)

يارب بشكرك على محبتك وخوفك عليا وكل ما ببعد بترجع تقربني منك 

شكرا على تضحيتك بحياتك مقابل ان نكون معك 

شكرا لك يارب لأني أحبك فوووق كل شيء 

يارب ساعدنا ووفقنا جميعا وانشر السلام بقلوب الجميع حتى ننشره بالبلاد كلها 

يارب اشفي مرضانا وكون مع كل متألم 

يارب أعطي كل واحد طلباته بما يوافق مشيئتك ولما هو خير له 

يارب لتكن مشيئتك لا مشيئتي​


----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2015)




----------



## soso a (24 فبراير 2015)

ضع رجائي في الرب يسوع , وأنا أثق بكلمتهُ . 
 من الاعماق أناشدك يارب. يارب أنصت إلى ندائيّ ! 
 فلتكن أذنك صاغية إلى صلاتي. 
 إذا نظرت إلى الخطايا يارب . ياربّ من يصمد أمامك ؟ ولكن إلى جانبك الرحمة تقوم. أخافك ياربّ وأنت رجائي. 
 نفسي تنتظر الربّ وأنا اثق بكلمته. نفسي تنتظر الربّ بثقة كما ينتظر الساهر الفجر. 
 بما أنا النِعمَة إلى جانب الربّ وغزارة الفداء ، هو يفدي إسرائيل من كّل  خطاياهُ. المجد للآب والأبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد أمين.​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 فبراير 2015)

دبرها يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 فبراير 2015)

*لا تطلقنى ما لم تباركنى حسب ما لديك 
 وان اطلقتنى فاجعلنى كخاتم فى اصبع يديك*​


----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2015)

يارب اطلب حمايتك ورعايتك لنا 
في هذا الزمن المؤلم​


----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2015)




----------



## تكلا بولس (26 فبراير 2015)

أنا  بشكرك يا رب و  بطلب منك إنك تشفى بابا اللى مش مهتم بصحته خالص و كأنه مش مريض


----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2015)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 فبراير 2015)

كن معي دائمااا ولا تتركني ابداا​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2015)

فرح قلب البت الى فوقى دى
يارب


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 فبراير 2015)

johna&jesus قال:


> فرح قلب البت الى فوقى دى
> يارب




:36_3_11:
تسلملي اغالي 
ويفرح قلبك انت كمان ويملاه سلام 

​


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2015)

يارب 
 علمتني اصلي  ،ان ادعوا الخير لعائلتي .واصدقائي 
 ها اني اضعهم كل يوم امامك كي 
 تحفظهم من الشرير 
 تباركهم في الحياه ...
تكللهم بل المجد والكرامه 
 اشكرك لانك تسمع وتستجيب.​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2015)

يارب اديلنا كلنا الغيرة اللى انت عايزنا نخدمك بيها ..


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2015)

يا رب نطلب رحمتك و بركتك آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2015)

يارب ارحم شعبك وخلصهم من كل ظلم
وضيق واضطهاد​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 فبراير 2015)

اشكرك على كل حال، ومن اجل كل حال، وفى كل حال.


----------



## soso a (1 مارس 2015)

أيها الآب السماوي، أبانا وخالقنا، يا من تسهر بعنايتك علينا، وتريد  لنا الخلاص والسعادة، أعطنا من حكمتك، فنفهم إرادتك ونعمل مشيئتك.
  أيها الرب يسوع، محبة الآب لجميع الناس، ورجاء جميع المؤمنين، نشكرك لأنك  اخترتنا لنكون رسلك، نحمل بشارة المحبة والأخوّة في شرقنا. أعطنا أن نتوب  إليك فتطهر قلوبنا، ونصير أهلاً لأن ندعى باسمك.
  أيها الروح القدس، الرب المحيي، نسجد لك لأنك أفضت علينا وعلى كنيستنا  مواهبك، وأرشدتها لما فيه خير الشرق المتألم. نسألك أن تجدد وجه أرضنا  المشرقية، وأن تسكن في قلوبنا، لنتقدّس.
 نطلب إليك أيها الثالوث  الأقدس، بشفاعة أمنا العذراء سيدة السلام، وشفعائنا القديسين، أن تشركنا  فنحمل أمام العالم الشهادة لك ، فنمجّدك ونرفع إليك المجد والشكر الآن وإلى  الأبد. آمين
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مارس 2015)

اشكرك يا ربى على كل شىء
اشكرك انك عرفتنى عليك يا رب--- اشكرك على محبتك--- املا قلبى بيك يا رب اكثر و اكثر--
 امورى كلها فى يدك يا رب انت القادر على تدبير كل شىء للصالح-- امين يا رب المجد


----------



## johna&jesus (1 مارس 2015)

_نجنا من كل حزن
ردى
ووجع قلب
​_


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 مارس 2015)

*يا سيدي الحبيب يا نور عمري آتي إليك يا ربي فانهضني
 آتي إليك بكل ضعفي اسمع صراخي واشفي نفسي
 محتاج إليك يا ربي انهضني يا يسوع انهضني يا يسوع*​


----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2015)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 مارس 2015)

يــــــــــــــارب ............... :ray::​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (3 مارس 2015)

يارب لتكن مشيئتك لا مشيئتي


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2015)

اضئ يارب نورك في القلوب والعقول والطريق 
 وسط الظلمه المحيطه بنا​


----------



## happy angel (4 مارس 2015)

اجذبنى اليك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 مارس 2015)

سامحنا يا رب ان جعلنا الصليب مجرد زينة ،، سامحنا يارب اذ اخذنا نتباهى بك  مصلوبا ونحن لم نشعر ولم ندرك ان خطايانا هي المسامير في يديك ،، اقبلنا  في هذا اليوم لنكون شركاء حبك العظيم الذي دفعك الى هذا الصليب ...... آمين





​


----------



## انت مهم (5 مارس 2015)

سامحني ياااااااااا يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## johna&jesus (5 مارس 2015)

_*الى متى انسااااااااك ؟؟؟؟!!!!!
*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2015)

*مشتاق لعملك فيا 
محتاج للمسة قوية *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 مارس 2015)

*ياربى يسوع  ارحمنى كما رحمت العشار
ياربى يسوع سامحنى كما سامحت المرأه الخاطيه
ياربى يسوع أقبلنى كما قبلت السامريه
ياربى يسوع اقبل توبتى ورجوعى كما قبلت رجوع الابن الضال
ياربى يسوع اسمع لصراخى كما سمعت للمرأه الكنعانيه
ياربى يسوع اعطينى ان المسك بايمان مثل ناذفة الدم
ياربى يسوع اقمنى من موت الخطيه كما اقمت كل الموتى
ياربى يسوع اعطينى ان اشتاق لسماع صوتك ورؤياك مثل زكا
ياربى يسوع ساعدنى اترك كل شىء واتبعك مثل العشار
ياربى يسوع اعطينى ينبوع دموع ابكى على خطاياى مثل بطرس
ياربى يسوع افتح عيون ايمانى لكى اراك كما رائك المولود اعمى
ياربى يسوع اشفى نفسى وجسدى وروحى مثل المفلوج
ياربى يسوع طهرنى من خطاياى الظاهره والخفيه مثل الابرص
ياربى يسوع فرح قلب عبدتك مثل مافرحت قلوب الجميع فى عرس قانا
ياربى يسوع دوقنى حلاوة العشره معاك مثل مريم ومرثا ولعازر
ياربى يسوع ساعدنى اختارك النصيب الصالح مثل مريم
ياربى يسوع علمنى ازاى اغفر واصلى لعدوى واتشبه بيك ياسيدى الحبيب
ياربى يسوع املى قلبى محبه منك ياينبوع المحبه
ياربى يسوع اعطينى بركة كما باركت الجموع
ياربى يسوع اعطينى نعمه فى عنيك مثل راعوث
أمــــــــــــــــــــــين †




​*


----------



## انت مهم (6 مارس 2015)

كمل عملك ومشيئتك في حيااااااتي يا ربي يسوع


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 مارس 2015)

لا يهمنا الجرح طالما يدك هي التي تعصب .. ولا نتألم كثيرا بالسحق، بل نفرح لأن يدك هي التي تشفي ..

​


----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2015)

يايسوع اني في امس الحاجة لمساعدتك​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 مارس 2015)

_*يا رب ‏لا تقبضني في نصف ايامي*_​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 مارس 2015)

كمل عملك اللى بتديته معايا


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 مارس 2015)

أنا عايزك مش عايز منك
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مارس 2015)

*ادينى ايمان نازفة الدم *​


----------



## peace_86 (9 مارس 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياربى يسوع  ارحمنى كما رحمت العشار
> ياربى يسوع سامحنى كما سامحت المرأه الخاطيه
> ياربى يسوع أقبلنى كما قبلت السامريه
> ياربى يسوع اقبل توبتى ورجوعى كما قبلت رجوع الابن الضال
> ...



*آميييييين يارب ..
أصلي يا رب هذه الصلاة تماماً كما صلتها الاخت واثقة

شكراً يارب على تحملك لآلامنا الجسيمة*


----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2015)

وجميع الدول امييييين​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مارس 2015)

*انا سلمتك كل حياتي
وبقول دايما تبقا مشيئتك .
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مارس 2015)

*لست مستحقآ ان اكون لك ابنآ
بل اجعلنى كاحد اجراك *​


----------



## انت مهم (10 مارس 2015)

اشكرك على نهار جديد من عندك...


----------



## mody22 (11 مارس 2015)

*اقوله بحبك قوى *


----------



## انت مهم (11 مارس 2015)

اقوله ساااااامحني يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2015)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 مارس 2015)

*بشكرك يارب علي الحاجات اللي مش عندي قبل اللي عندي*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2015)

_*حبك دا كتير عليااااااااااااا   اووووووىىى​*_


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مارس 2015)

*بديك كل المجد فى حياتى 
بحبك لانك دايما بتسمع ليا 
وتقف جنبى 
لسانى عاجز على الكلام قصاد حبك 

*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 مارس 2015)

بشكرا جدا على المساندة القوية امبارح 
وبطلب منك تكمل معايا الباقي


----------



## انت مهم (12 مارس 2015)

اقوله احمي اولادك من كل شر ...يااااااااارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2015)

انا بفرح لما بحس انك جنبى وبطبطب عليا
وبتتحمل ضعفاتى
وبتشجعنى وبتبعتلى تعزيات حلوة
وبحبك علشان انت الوحيد اللى بتفهمنى يا يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2015)

شكراااا يايسوع لكل شئ​


----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2015)

يارب امسح عنا اوجاعنا
ونور ظلمات ليالينا​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 مارس 2015)

محتجالك .....​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مارس 2015)

_*نجنا من كل حزن ردى ووجع قلب
 *_​


----------



## grges monir (13 مارس 2015)

منتظر عملك يارب


----------



## soso a (14 مارس 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2015)




----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2015)

جوايا احباط فظبييييييييييييييييييييع يارب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مارس 2015)

اشكرك يا رب على كل حال و من اجل كل حال


----------



## Maran+atha (15 مارس 2015)

محتاج لك يا رب كثير 
ومنتظر انك تعيننى فى الشدائد التى اصابتنى جدا 
يارب اسرع واعنى 
آمين​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (15 مارس 2015)

*يا رب
انت فرحي وسلامي ورجائي
ولا يهمني كل ما يحيطني
من اخبار العالم واحزان الدنيا 
وحروب البشر ويأس من لا رجاء لهم،
لانك النبع الحي
الذي يُغرِق قلبي
ويطهر نفسي ويسمو بروحي

آمين*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2015)

ادينى قلب حساس ....


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2015)

اذكر يارب الذين ليس لهم أحد او معين ان يذكرهم .​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مارس 2015)

_*انا عايزك تنجيني انا جهدي ماينفعنيش*_​


----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2015)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مارس 2015)

_*الى متى يارب تنسانى الى الانقضاء؟؟؟​*_


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مارس 2015)

*لن اطلقك ان لم تباركنى *​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (17 مارس 2015)

اشكرك يارب علي محبتك اللامتناهية لنا.  وكل ماتفعله من اجلنا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 مارس 2015)

ضعفي قويه وخدني في حضنك
لان محتجالك اوووووووووي 
​


----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2015)

يارب فرح كل قلب حزين
 استجيب كل دعوة مجروح
 ان تفتح كل ما هو مغلق
 ان تحقق امنية كل شخص
 ان تغفر خطية كل خاطى
امييين​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 مارس 2015)

محتاجك يا ربى


----------



## johna&jesus (22 مارس 2015)

بحس بخنقة وانا فضيااااااااااااااااع ومحتاجلك


----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2015)




----------



## انت مهم (23 مارس 2015)

في ضياع وسط عالم مظلم وفاسد ..اريد الحكمه في حياتي ياااااااااااارب


----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2015)

​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مارس 2015)

اشكرك !


----------



## bilseka (26 مارس 2015)

لاسمك كل مجد وبركة وتسبيح يا ملكي والهي الرب الحنون


----------



## انت مهم (26 مارس 2015)

اجعلني شهاده طيبه وقدوه للاخرين من فضلك يااااااااارب


----------



## soso a (26 مارس 2015)

يسوع عندما لا استطيع ان اتكلم من ثقل همومى ارفع عينى الى السماء وبصمتى  المعتاد اتحدث اليك وحدك فانت تعرف ما بداخلى بدون ان اتكلم .​


----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2015)

ساعدني يارب


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 مارس 2015)

أتصرف أرجوووووووووك ​


----------



## انت مهم (27 مارس 2015)

تدخل واتصرف انت ياااااااارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مارس 2015)

*يسوع انت تعلم اني في قمة احتياجي لك ، فتعال سريعا*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 مارس 2015)

تصنع معي عجبا 

فإجعلني دوما أذكر إحساناتك .​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 مارس 2015)

الرب إلهك يباركك فى كل عمل يديك فلا تكون إلا فرِحاً . تثنيه 16-15​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 مارس 2015)

منحتني حياة ورحمه وحفظت عنايتك روحي . أيوب 12-10​


----------



## احمد العابر (29 مارس 2015)

تعبان اووووى يارب ومحتاجلك


----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2015)

محتاجتك يارب ساعدني





​


----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2015)




----------



## انت مهم (1 أبريل 2015)

احبك يا رب يا قوتي


----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2015)

كل المجد للك يا يسوع​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2015)

نسجد لآلامك أيها المسيح​


----------



## happy angel (4 أبريل 2015)

إرحمنى يا الله كعظيم رحمتك


----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2015)

اشكرك يارب انت المعين لي​


----------



## انت مهم (6 أبريل 2015)

رنموا بمجد اسمه اجعلوا تسبيح ممجداً....


----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2015)




----------



## انت مهم (10 أبريل 2015)

عظيم انت يا رب في امانتك ومحبتك وشفائك


----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2015)

يارب انت معيني​


----------



## انت مهم (11 أبريل 2015)

ارشدني في طريقك ونور عيني في طريق الحق دائما واعطيني ان اتبعك مدى الحياه..


----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2015)

ارح يا رب كل موجوع​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2015)




----------



## Alexander.t (13 أبريل 2015)

أشكرك يامخلصي الصالح !


----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2015)




----------



## انت مهم (15 أبريل 2015)

ابنك ضائع ارجوك تنقذه ياااااااااارب..


----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2015)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أبريل 2015)

مد يدك يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2015)

يارب بين يديك القادرة ضم العالم 
وخلصه من كل شر والم وضيق وحزن....
امين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أبريل 2015)

*تركت كل شىء فى يدك *​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2015)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 أبريل 2015)

*مُبارك انت يارب علمني عدلك
مُبارك انت يارب فهمني حقوقك
مُبارك انت يارب انر لي برك* ..​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2015)

يارب ساعد كل انسان تعبان ووحيد وكُن دائماً معه​


----------



## grges monir (21 أبريل 2015)

كم هى عظيمة حكمتك
افتح الاصحاح الخامس من سفر التكوين وتتبع اسماء سلسلة الانساب من ادم حتي نوح بالتتابع ستجد الاسماء التالية ...
 آدم
 شيث
 أنوش
 قينان
 ...مهللئيل
 يارد
 أخنوخ
 متوشالح
 لامك
 نوح
 وبمعرفة معني كل الاسم ونضع المعاني بجانب بعضها لتكون جملة واحدة
 ادم تعني : انسان
 شيث تعني : وضع
 انوش تعني : مهلك
 قينان تعني : يأس
 مهللئيل تعني : الرب المبارك
 يارد تعني : سوف ينزل
 اخنوخ تعني : معلماً
 متوشالح تعني : موته سوف يعطي
 لامك تعني : اليائس
 نوح تعني : راحة وعزاء
 وبترتيب الاسماء تعطي جملة معناها
 '' الانسان وُضع في حزن مهلك لكن الرب المبارك سوف ينزل معلماً وموته سوف يعطي اليائس راحة وعزاء "


----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2015)

يا رب السلام هب سلامك لنا فنحن بحاجة لسلامك 
لأرضنا ووطننا وكل عالمنا 
أمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2015)

يا رب .... لن انادي غيرك .... لن اطلب الا منك ....
 لن اعترف الاّ لك .... وحدك العارف قبل ان اخبرك ...
وحدك القادر على كل شيء .... املي ورجائي انت ..... 
ليس لي سواك ....امين​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أبريل 2015)

ارحمنا يا الله


----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2015)

احبك ربي والاهي وﻻانتظر سوى رحمتك.
 فارحمنا وارحم العالم المسيحي اجمع​


----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2015)




----------



## الفصول الاربعة (25 أبريل 2015)

*مادمتَ يا رب أنت 
في قلبي وحياتي
فأنا لا يهمني شيء أبداً​*


----------



## انت مهم (25 أبريل 2015)

احرس كنيستك يااااااااارب من كل عدو...


----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2015)

اغمرنا بدفا حنانك ومحبتك يا يسوع
 واحفظنا في هذا النهار​


----------



## peace_86 (26 أبريل 2015)

*كما تشرق الشمس على الطيبين والأشرار ..

أشرق شمسك يا سيدي المسيح ونور كل من يحتاج خلاصك.. 

إرحم يارب عالمنا.. إرحمنا وخلصنا من شرور الأرض وتبعاته*


----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2015)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أبريل 2015)

انت قوتي ومعونتي 
اتصرف انت ومد ايديك 
يااااارب 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أبريل 2015)

اشكرك 
علشان انت بتختار لي الصالح لنفسي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أبريل 2015)




----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أبريل 2015)

*ملناش غيرك انت الهنا الحى بنترجاه*​


----------



## انت مهم (29 أبريل 2015)

اشكرك ربي يسوع من اجل حمايتك ورعايتك تجاهي


----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2015)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مايو 2015)

اعنا يا الله
 اعن ضعف  ايماننا--
محتاجالك يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2015)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 مايو 2015)

*شكراً إنك بتسمحلي أخدمك رغم ثقل ذنوبي *​


----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2015)

شكرًا يا رب علئ كل شي في حياتي 




​


----------



## تكلا بولس (7 مايو 2015)

*يا رب 
خليك معايا .... ماليش غيرك يساندنى *


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (7 مايو 2015)

*أنت رجائي يا يسوع​*


----------



## كلدانية (8 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2015)

يارب 
علمني الصبر في وجه الضيقات 
وساعدني اتكل عليك عندما
تواجهني الازمات​


----------



## happy angel (13 مايو 2015)

مبارك انت يارب .. علمني عدلك
مبارك انت يارب ..فهمني حقوقك
مبارك انت يارب .. انرلي برك


----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2015)

​


----------



## peace_86 (18 مايو 2015)

*كن معانا دائماًَ أيها الإله القدوس*


----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2015)

يايسوع 
 حتى في فرحي لا انساك لانكَ دئماً معي فباركني ،​


----------



## كلدانية (26 مايو 2015)

يا رب لتكن مشيئتك بحياتي​


----------



## soso a (27 مايو 2015)

أحبك أيها الروح القدس فأني أسلم حياتي لقوتك وتدبيرك​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 يونيو 2015)

هقول لك يا رب عديها على خير النهرده  ارجوك يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2015)

يارب وفّق الجميع وأفرح قلوبنا 
وسدد احتياجاتنا ولتكن مشيئتك في حياتنا
امييين​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يونيو 2015)

صباح الخيير يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2015)

يارب باركنا في كل اوقاتنا 
 وبارك بيوتنا
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2015)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يونيو 2015)

اشكرك ربى على كل شىء


----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2015)

ماليش غيرك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2015)

رايت في الصمت راحتي 
لان قلبي يتكلم اليك
يارب​


----------



## soso a (4 يونيو 2015)

يارب .....


----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2015)

يارب هناك قلوب تريد الانتماء اليك 
 فباركها وحقق لها ما تريد لانها تنطق 
 وتمشي تحت اسم قلبِكَ  الاقدس . امين​


----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2015)

اشكرك يارب علي نعمتك


----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2015)

يا ربى قوينى انا انسان ضعيف اطلب منك العونه










​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2015)

لا تتركنا يا رب نغرق في مصاعب الحياة 
هب الى مساعدتنا كن دائما معنا قوينا بالايمان ..
امين
.​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 يونيو 2015)

يا رب برفع صلاتى للطفل رفييء و للاب رفيىء--
اشفيهم يا رب-- روح الاب و الام متعلقه بابنهم--
 و روح الاولاد و الزوجه متعلقه بابيهم
مد يدك يا رب و تمجد من اجل اسمك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 يونيو 2015)

يا رب اعن شعبك و املاء الكل بسلامك


----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2015)




----------



## misoo (8 يونيو 2015)

اشكرك يا  رب​


----------



## misoo (8 يونيو 2015)

اشكرك يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2015)

يا رب استمع صلاتي وأنصت إلى طِلبتي


----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2015)

يارب حقق ماتراه خير لنا 
لانك صانع العجائب وكل شيء تستطيع​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2015)

شكرًا يسوع على كل شيء​


----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2015)

وضعت كل شي بايديك يا رب​


----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2015)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يونيو 2015)

*ليك وحدك كل سجودنا يا ملك الملوك 
*​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2015)

​http://www.google.dk/url?sa=i&rct=j...lWtgRPvno8FXRQPElTIa-BSA&ust=1434496319691965


----------



## soso a (16 يونيو 2015)

كلمات القديسة تريزيا الطفل يسوع
======================

 يا مفتاح قلبي الصغير
 هلُمَّ افتح باب قلبي وابقى دوماً في داخلي
 سجين القلب .. سجين الحب
 فك قيودي بلمسة .. امسح دموعي ببسمة
 حرر جراحي بنظرة .. انت هو حبي الوحيد
 لي قلبك لك قلبي .. لي حبك لك حبي
 ليَّ الامان منك الحنان وحدك ربي نبع الايمان
 منك ربي كل شيء وحده الحب يرضي نفسي
 من غيرك يا ألهي بالحب يروي كل قلبي
 أُريد ان اجوب الارض .. أغرس فيها صليب الحب
 أُخلص فيها النفوس .. كل نفسٍ لك تتوق
 ربي ما ابهى سماك والعيش في ستر خباك
 كم اود ان القاك امضي العمر في خباك
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2015)

هقول لك بحببببببببببببببببببك يا ربىىىىىىىى بحبببك جدا جدا


----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2015)

نشكر الله على كل حال​


----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (24 يونيو 2015)

لتكن مشيئتك بحياتي بابا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يونيو 2015)

اشكرك يا ربى على كل شىء


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2015)

تركت كل شي في يديك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2015)

اعطينى يارب نعمة الهدوء والاستقرار في كل شيء










​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2015)

ياإلهي قدمت لك نوم هذه الليلة . 
فاحفظني فيها من الخطأ . 
ومن موت الغفلة ومن كل بلية . 
بحق ربنا يسوع المسيح ، 
آمين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يونيو 2015)

اشكرك ربى على كل شىء


----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2015)

شكراً يا يسوع لأنك في حياتي ...
ولكَ اسلمُ ذاتي​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2015)

في قلب كلّ منّا أمنية غالية يتمنى تحقيقها ... 
رجاؤنا بك يا رب أن تحققها لنا وتفرح قلوبنا.. 
أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2015)

يارب كن معنا اينما توجهنا​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2015)




----------



## peace_86 (7 يوليو 2015)

*يارب كن معنا واحفظنا*


----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2015)




----------



## soso a (10 يوليو 2015)

ارحمنا


----------



## اليعازر (10 يوليو 2015)

أشكرك يا رب على كل شيء.
.


----------



## Maran+atha (10 يوليو 2015)

شكر كثير يارب على احسانتك الكثيرة 
لكن يارب حقا انى اضعف انسان ومحتاج ليك اكثر من الكل 
ثق يارب اني اعلم ومؤمن انى لا اعرف بدونك يارب ان اعمل شيء​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2015)

في حمايتك يارب




​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يوليو 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2015)

شكرا" لك يا رب على كل شيء


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2015)

يارب استجب لصلاتي 




​


----------



## grges monir (20 يوليو 2015)

كن معى انا ومراتى


----------



## peace_86 (20 يوليو 2015)

*استخدمني لمجد اسمك يارب*


----------



## gaser2 (20 يوليو 2015)

اهدني يا رب يسوع ووفقني


----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2015)




----------



## peace_86 (21 يوليو 2015)

*لتكن مشيئتك دائماً يا رب..*


----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2015)

كلُ شيءً جميلْ في حياتنا هو نعـمةً مِن إلهــنا 
 شكــرآ يا يــسـوع​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2015)




----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2015)

لا تحجب وجهك عني وارحمني


----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2015)

يارب ادخل الفرحة لكل قلب حزين




​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2015)

احتاجك يالله في كل حاﻻتي....
احتاجك في كل خيبه تبكيني....
احتاجك في كل دمعه تدميني.....
احتاجك في كل وجع يعتريني...
احتاجك في كل جرح يأذيني....
ف ياواسع المغفره ﻻ تتركني ابدا







​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2015)

سلمتك كل حياتي 
وبقول دائما لتكون مشيئتك يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2015)

يارب انت قوتي في ضعفي
 وانت سندي في الضيق​


----------



## peace_86 (29 يوليو 2015)

*يا يسوع .. بإسمك يارب

تعال يارب ..
تعال وأوقف كل الدماء والدموع.. 

تعال وانشر السلام .. يا رئيس السلام*


----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2015)

اسمع صلاتنا يا رب واستجب لنا​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2015)

شكرااا يارب
لانك معي تخفف حزني الذي لا احدث به احد​


----------



## grges monir (7 أغسطس 2015)

فرحنا يار ب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أغسطس 2015)

اشكرك علي كل حال 
فرح كل حزين 
اشفي مرضانا يارب 
عرفهم طرقك 
انتشلهم من طين الحمأة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أغسطس 2015)

اشكرك علي كل حال 
فرح كل حزين 
اشفي مرضانا يارب 
عرفهم طرقك 
انتشلهم من طين الحمأة


----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2015)

سأنموا بعنايتك !!!
وسأرتفع بمحبتك!!! 
وسأبلغ المستحيل بأسمك!!!
آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2015)

*++ فلتكن مشيئتك ++​*


----------



## grges monir (10 أغسطس 2015)

الموضوع بين ايديك يارب


----------



## happy angel (10 أغسطس 2015)

اللهم التفت الي معونتي
يارب اسرع واعني


----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2015)

يارب كن معنا واحمينا​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2015)

يارب ارحمنا واعننا من كل شده​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2015)

كن أنت رفيقي يا ربي ، نوّر دربي ، 
 أرشد خطواتي ، واحمني من كل شرّ
 فأرجوك يارب لاتتركني .. أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2015)

يارب احمينا من كل شر




​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2015)

ربي يسوع أبي الحنون ليس لي أحد غيرك 
رجائي لك أن تكون معي أعطني القوة للصبر
 أعطني القوة لأتحمل مصاعب حياة الغربة 
أنا الضعيف أمامك أعني يارب,​


----------



## happy angel (18 أغسطس 2015)

يارب القوات كن معنا فانه ليس لنا فى الضبقات معين سواك


----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2015)

اشكرك يارب على كل شيء​


----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أغسطس 2015)

فكها يارب
من فضلك


----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2015)

تركت كل شي في يديك يا يسوع 
لان يدك تسع كل شي​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أغسطس 2015)

دايما سهران عليا


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (24 أغسطس 2015)

*شكرا على كل نعمك 
يسوع حياتي وفرحي :17_1_34[1]:​*


----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2015)

الــــيــــــوم ارمى كـــل آمـــــور حــيـاتــى 
وهـــمـــومــى وأثـــقـــالــى
 بــيـــن يــديــك لأنـك آمـــــيــــن 
وعادل فــى كــل وعــودك لــى​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2015)

يارب في كل دقيقه وثانيه وكل يوم​ ندعوك ونمجد اسمك ونتمنى رحمتك​ فلا تنسئ اولادك يارب




​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2015)

يارب ابقى معنا دوما ولا تتركنا امين


----------



## soso a (28 أغسطس 2015)

مستسلمه استسلام كامل ليك 
منتظره تكمل ايديك الصوره المرسومه  
علشان اصرخ واقول دى اجمل صوره لحياتى 
لانها مشيئتك بيها يا الهى


----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا لك يارب لاأنك لن تتخلى عني​


----------



## grges monir (1 سبتمبر 2015)

حلها من عندك يارب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 سبتمبر 2015)

منتظرك يا رب 
اكثر من منتظرين الصبح


----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2015)

ثقتي بك يارب اكبر من أي حزن او شدة 
 فأنت مخلصي وفرحي 
 ارحمنا يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2015)

يا يسوع فرح كل قلب حزين 
وسدد احتياجات المساكين 
واشفي المريض وعزي الحزين ....
 امين​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 سبتمبر 2015)

يا يسووع كون معانا و خلينا نكون معاك


----------



## soso a (8 سبتمبر 2015)

اشكرك على رعايتك ليا يا يسوع


----------



## grges monir (8 سبتمبر 2015)

مد ايديك يا يسوع معانا


----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## انت مهم (11 سبتمبر 2015)

اشكرك من اجل يوماً جديداً من احساناتك.......


----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2015)

يارب اشكرك علي كل شئ​


----------



## peace_86 (15 سبتمبر 2015)

اشرق شمسك يارب في هذا العالم.. وانشر السلام والمحبة في كل الأرض وخاصة في شرقنا الملتهب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 سبتمبر 2015)

كل الامور فى يدك انت يا رب و كل الكون لا يتحرك إلا بسماح منك-- دبر الامور يا رب حسب مشيئتك--


----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2015)

ربي والهي مد يدك بلمسة شفاء 
لكل مريض فانت الشافي



​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 سبتمبر 2015)

يا رب رحمتك


----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2015)

يارب المحبة والسلام احفظ العالم اجمعين​


----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (1 أكتوبر 2015)

*ها حياتي .. قراراتي و اختياراتي 
ارجوووك ان تقودني .. 
فلا استطيع ان افعل شئ بدونك ...
ف حاجتي لك وحدك يا يسوع .. *


----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2015)

يارب...
افتح جميع الابواب المغلقه...
كل شي ممكن فيك ومنك​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أكتوبر 2015)

صباح الخير يا رب-- بارك هذا اليوم يا رب-
 اشكرك على كل شىء


----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## أحمد العابر (11 أكتوبر 2015)

لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2015)

يارب لتكن مشيئتك دائما في حياتي ، 
فا احمني من كل شي .​


----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2015)

يارب اشفي كل من هم على فراش المرض 
وكل من هم من امراضهم معذبون 
فأنت الشافي الوحيد لك كل المجد امين​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك نهاري يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2015)

لتكن مشيئتك يارب​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (1 نوفمبر 2015)

يارب ساعدني​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2015)

كن معي 
واشكرك لانك لا تتركني


----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2015)

يارب اشفي كل مريض​


----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2015)

يا رب لا اعرف ماذا تخبأه لي الأيام 
ولكن ثقتي بأنك معي تكفيني​


----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## اليعازر (4 نوفمبر 2015)

لتكن مشيئتك يا رب.

.


----------



## grges monir (4 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرررااااااااااا يا ررررررررررررب


----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2015)

اشكرك يارب على نعمك وعطاياك وعلى كل شيء​


----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2015)

احتاجك دائما يا رب 
فأنت قوتي وسندي ورجائي في الحياة​


----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2015)

ارحمنا يا رب​


----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2015)

احمينا يارب تحت حمايتك​


----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2015)

لتكن مشيئتك يا رب​


----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2015)

يارب صلاتي صغيرة وضعيفة
ولكني اعلم انك تسمع وتستجيب
لااصغر واضعف الصلوات 
فاستجب يارب لي







​


----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## grges monir (18 نوفمبر 2015)

كمل يارب بخير 
تمم عملك معانا


----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## misoo (21 نوفمبر 2015)

هقوله  يارب  اشفيلى  ابنى بيشوى​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 نوفمبر 2015)

يااا رب .......


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2015)

يا رب لتكن مشيئتك دائما




​


----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## تكلا بولس (27 نوفمبر 2015)

*بقوله 
بحبك قوى يا يسوع 
كل النعم دى و كل الخير ده  ! 
أنا بحبك قوى قوى يارب*


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 نوفمبر 2015)

يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2015)

يارب إسمعنى وإستجب 
أنا فى أشد إلحاجه إليك







​


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2015)

ارحمنا يارب 





​


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## grges monir (13 ديسمبر 2015)

انت عارف ضعفى
مد ايديك يارب وكمل معانا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 ديسمبر 2015)

​


----------



## soso a (13 ديسمبر 2015)

كل الشكر والمجد ليك يا يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2015)

يارب نسلم كل أمورنا إليك.. 
فلتكن مشيئتك في كل حين​


----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2015)

اعطني يارب ماهو صالح لي
والذي لااعلم كيف اطلبه
اميييين


----------



## soso a (24 ديسمبر 2015)

اســـالك يـــا رب أن تدبرنــــي فـــيما يشغل فكري ..
لا تتركنـــي ومشـــورة نفســـي ..
ولا تدعنــــي أجـــرى وراء ميولـــي لئــلا أتــورط وأســـقط ..
دبـــر الأمـــر بحســـب أرادتـــك كمـــا يوافـــق صـــلاحــك ..
إن حســن لديـــك فليكــن كمـــا تريـــد .. هبنـــي نعمتـــك لأتممـــه ..
وإن كـــان يضـــر .... فأنـــزع منـــي يـــا رب هـــذه الرغبـــه ..
لأنـــك تعرف كل شئ.. ولا يخفــــى عليـــك أمـــر


----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2015)

ايها الطفل يسوع.. اشفي المرضى.. 
فرح الفقراء  واملئ الارض من سلامك




​


----------



## soso a (29 ديسمبر 2015)

اشكر على عنايتك يا حبيبى والهى يسوع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 ديسمبر 2015)

يا رب انشر سلامك على كل الارض


----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2016)

يايسوع انت مصدر قوتي وشجاعتي 
 كن معي دوما ... أمين


----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2016)

ربي لتكن مشيئتك في حياتي 
ونورك في طريقي


----------



## Maran+atha (8 يناير 2016)

انت ياربنا يسوع المسيح اتيت الى الارض لكى نكون معك بعد ذلك فى السماء
فساعدنا يارب بان نكون ثابتين فى الايمان ونعمل كل شىء بحسب مشيئتك 
انصرنا يارب على ضعفتنا والصعاب ونجينا من كل التجارب والضيقات والمحاربات 

لك ربي والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح كل المجد والعزة والسجود للابد امين.​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2016)




----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2016)

سامحنى وتحنن عليا يارب
وبارك اسرتى


----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2016)

اشكرك يارب على كل شيئ​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2016)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2016)

يا رب خليك انت الاول عندى -- الاول فى افكارى الاول فى مشاعرى-- عايزا لما اغمض عينى صورتك انت الى اشوفها يا رب-- نقى فكرى و قلبى و املاهم بوجودك يا ابى


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2016)

يارب ساعد المتضررين و عوّضهم من خيراتك ..
 ربي انت وحدك المعين .. أنت ملجأ المساكين​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2016)

لتكُن مشيئتك يارب فيَ كُل حين​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2016)

في يديك يارب استودع روحي .. 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2016)

يا رب ما إلنا غيرك​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2016)

خُذني يارب  لطريقٍ ليس به أَذى ، لمكانٍ يخلو منه حُزن ، 
اخلني من التفكير المرهِق​


----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2016)




----------



## happy angel (5 فبراير 2016)

اجذبنى ورائك فنجرى


----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2016)




----------



## تكلا بولس (8 فبراير 2016)

*خليك معايا يا حبيبى يا يسوع *


----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2016)

تعبت فتركت كل شئ بيديك
يارب دبرلي امري كما تشاء




​


----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2016)

ارجوك يارب ساعدني وابقئ معايا


----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2016)

استجب يا رب لصلاتي


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2016)

يارب وحدك تعلم ما بداخلي فحققه لي 





​


----------



## كلدانية (29 فبراير 2016)

استجب يارب


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2016)

يا رب احتاجك







​


----------



## DODY2010 (3 مارس 2016)

فى المسيح نعم المصير 
فى المسيح ابصار للضرير 
فى المسيح نعمة للكسير 
فى المسيح حرية وتغيير 
فى المسيح مجد وتبرير


----------



## DODY2010 (3 مارس 2016)

علاقتك بالفرح تتناسب طرديا مع علاقتك بالروح القدس
الروح القدس مايستروا العلاقة مع الله
بل هو ترمومتر تلك العلاقة 
لا تطفئوا الروح


----------



## DODY2010 (3 مارس 2016)

هناك خوفا مقدسا 
ان يخاف الانسان على نفسه من نفسه


----------



## DODY2010 (3 مارس 2016)

مدام هناك مذبح بالكنيسه ....يبقي مراحم الله موجوده في العالم ...
المذبح يعيد القلب والفكر الي طوفان الحب الالهي ....
ابونا مينا المتوحد


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2016)

اشكرك يا رب  على كل شي


----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2016)

شكراا يارب انك معنا لاتتركنا







​


----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2016)

يارب سلمتك حياتي
فلتكن مشيئتك


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مارس 2016)

باسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد امين


 أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2016)

يا رب اشفي المرضى والموجعين 
وهب اهلهم الصبر وطول البال 







​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أبريل 2016)

*امسك فى ايدى وخدنى من ضعفى التقيل 
ارحمنى واسمع لاهات نفسى وشيل *
​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2016)

شكرا لك يا الهي..
لانك كنت معي حين لم يكن هناك احد سواك


----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2016)

نشكرك يارب علي وجودك معنا دايماً.
لان ماالنا غيرك انت قادر علي كل شي 
امين




​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2016)

اعطني يا رب ليلاً هادئاً ونوماً هنيئاً 
وصباحاً يبشر بالافراح 




​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2016)

شكرا لك يا الهي..
لانك كنت معي 





​


----------



## grges monir (27 أبريل 2016)

مللك الملوك صلب لاجلى
هل توجد كلمات تعبر عن هذا الحب العجيب
لا اعتقد


----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2016)




----------



## soso a (4 مايو 2016)

من أنا يارب ... 
.
.
.
.
.
من أنا يارب ، التراب و الرماد ، حتى أتحدث عن ذاتى و طلباتى فى صلاتى ، أريد أن أنسى نفسى و أذكرك أنت ، أريد أن أسبح فى جمالك غير المدرك ، و فى كمالك غير المحدود ..

أريد أن أتأمل فى صفاتك الإلهية التى تبهرنى فأنس ذاتى ، و عندما أنسى نفسى ، سأجدها فيك ، فى قلبك الكبير المحب ..

 هذا القلب الذى احبه من أعماقى ، و الذى أود أن أحيا عمرى كله و أبديتى أيضاً متأملاً فى محبته ، و حنوه ، و عفوه ، و رقته ، و طول أناته ، و اشفاقه على الخطاة الذين أولهم أنا ..


----------



## كلدانية (8 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2016)

يــــا رب اوقــف الحروب 
وازرع الــسلام فــي هـذا العــالم


----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2016)

باركنا يايسوع رغم كل شيء 




​


----------



## كلدانية (12 مايو 2016)

يارب فرح قلبي
بشئ لااتوقع حدوثه فيحدث


----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2016)

يارب اشفي كل موجوع
 وطيب خاطر القلوب
 امين يارب




​


----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2016)

يارب استجب لدعائي


----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2016)

أرحم يارب 
فأن هناك نفوس تتألم ولا تتكلم
 أرحمهم وأعنهم . 
آآمين 




​


----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2016)

شكرا لك يا الهي..
لانك كنت معي 
حين لم يكن هناك احد سواك







​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2016)

اشكرك يارب




​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2016)

محتاجة  اليك تفرحنى


----------



## grges monir (18 يونيو 2016)

شكرا لييك يارب على اجمل عطية


----------



## تكلا بولس (21 يونيو 2016)

*النهاردة أنا عايزة أصرخ و أقول : 
يا حبيبى يا يسوع , أنا بحبك قوى .... علشان أنت مش ناسينى أبدا... و بحبك *


----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2016)

كلُ شيءً جميلْ في حياتنا هو نعـمةً مِن إلهــنا 
 شكــرآ يا يــسـوع


----------



## rimonda (23 يونيو 2016)

احبك ربي يسووووووع وليس لي سواك 
يا قوتي يا صخرتي يا ملجأي يا كل حياتي


----------



## rimonda (23 يونيو 2016)

احبك ربي يسوووع وليس لي سواك يا قوتي وصخرتي وكل حياتي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يونيو 2016)

قوينى يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2016)

احمينا يارب 




​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2016)

انا بعرف انك بتحبنى وانا مستهلش اصلا


----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2016)

رميت كل اتكالى عليك
وعارفة  ان فرحى فى ايديك






​


----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2016)

يا يسوع نحن بحاجه الك 
محتاجين ان تنزل ليحل السلام والامان 
محتاجيك ان تنزل وتنهي الدماء من هذه الارض


----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2016)

يارب أحمي شعبك 
والعالم أجمع 
آمين


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 يوليو 2016)

يا سيدى      الحبيب                يا نور عمرى​ أتى اليك يا ربى                فانهضنى​ أتى إليك بكل      ضعفى           اسمع صراخى واشفِ نفسى​ محتاج اليك يا      ربى        انهضنى يا يسوع​ مشتاق لعملك      فىّ      محتاج للمسة قوية​ انهضنى يا يسوع              انهضنى يا يسوع​ بحبك      العجيب             الهب قلبى​ فلك حبى                  وعمرى​ تعال وقدس كل      كيانى          لك روحى ووجدانى​ تعال      وبدد كل احزانى          انهضنى يا يسوع​


----------



## soso a (6 يوليو 2016)

ارحمنى انا الخاطى 
اعنى وساعدنى 
انتشلنى يا الهى من قاع العالم 
وارفعنى اليك يا حبيبى والهى يسووووع


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 يوليو 2016)

*+سد يا يسوع في حياتي نفسي معاك      مرتاحة
    فيك بألاقي نجاتي وفي قربك ألاقي الراحة
    ق:أنت مالك عمري أنت سيد قلبي 
    أنت وحدك ربي وكل عمري ليك
    +ليك بأقدم عمري بأهدى إليك أيامي
    وحدك مالك أمري دا أنت سر سلامي
    +غالي يا ربي علىَّ غالي عملك فيَّ
    حبك مالي كياني كنزي وكل مالي*


----------



## happy angel (6 يوليو 2016)

أعنى وقوينى واسند ضعفى


----------



## القسيس محمد (7 يوليو 2016)

*أدنو إليك      أرتاح                  تملاني بالأفراح​ يفيض دمع العين                       حبًا و ليس جراح​ ​ القرار      حبيبي      سباني                   بحبه سباني​ شفاني ورواني                      بغمرة رواني​ جذبني حبه إليه                        اتي وعيني عليه​ جلستٌ بين يديه                              ووقتي نساني​ ​ جماله فتان                      وقلبه حنان​ محضرهٌ ملآن                        بالجودِ والإحسان​ ​ شوقي يا رب      إليك                 إليك وليس سواك​ أكون ملكًا ليك                  فمبتغايَ رضاك​*​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2016)

يا رب اتكالي عليك بكل وقت 
 تعب عقلي من التفكير واحتار قلبي من الأفكار 
 كن معي يا رب ونجني من كل شر .. ´
لا تتخلى عني يا الهي اميين

​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2016)

أعني يارب


----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2016)




----------



## soso a (20 يوليو 2016)

أنت تعلم كربتى 
وكاشف كل اسرارى 
لما لا تبدد حيرتى 
وترتب ليا أفكارى !


----------



## كلدانية (22 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يوليو 2016)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يوليو 2016)

يا رب وجودك معانا بيفرق كتير مش عايزين بركات بس عايزين نعمه وجودك


----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2016)

بـارك يـايـسـوع 
حـيـاتـنـا وكـل أيـامـنـا بـوجـودك​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2016)




----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يوليو 2016)

*ضاقت الدنيا قصادى واتقفلت الابواب 
لكن انت يارب فاتح ليا اعظم باب *​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2016)

يارب انت دائما تسير معي
 تقويني وتثبتني وتنور حياتي
 شكرا لك يارب​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2016)

*قد فارقتني قوتي 
فلا تحجب وجهك عني *​


----------



## القسيس محمد (3 أغسطس 2016)

*أدنو إليك      أرتاح                  تملاني بالأفراح*​ *يفيض دمع العين                       حبًا و ليس جراح*​  *حبيبي      سباني                         بحبه سباني*
*شفاني ورواني                      بغمرة رواني*​ *جذبني حبه إليه                        اتي وعيني عليه *​ *جلستٌ بين يديه                              ووقتي نساني*​ *جماله فتان                      وقلبه حنان*​ *محضرهٌ ملآن                        بالجودِ والإحسان*​ *    شوقي يا رب      إليك                 إليك وليس سواك*​ *     أكون ملكًا ليك                  فمبتغايَ رضاك*​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2016)

يارب
بكلمة منك يصبح المستحيل ممكن




​


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 أغسطس 2016)

الهنا عظيم الهنا أمين ... وحافظ عهده سنين وسنين 
 	بيطعم شعبه في بريه ... ويطلق أسرى ومسبين 

 	إله دانيال ورب داوود ... بنؤمن انه ما زال موجود 
 	ينجي عبيده حسب وعده ... من سيف جليات وجب أسود 

 	يا الهنا الصالح شكرا ليك مهما بنشكر مش هنوفيك 
 	دي مراحمك جيل ورا جيل وامانتك ثابته وما بتزول 
 	أعمالك تشهد لك وتقول يارب ملكش مثيل 

 	في قلب السجن ووسط النار ... بتيجي بقوة يا اوفى صديق 
 	وان وقف البحر قصاد شعبك ... تشقه وتعمل منه طريق 

 	ما في أبواب ولا اسوار ........ أمامك تقوى يا جبار 
 	وان اضطهدوا في مرة ولادك ....... نشوفك وسط أتون النار 

 	يا الهنا الصالح شكرا ليك مهما بنشكر مش هنوفيك 
 	دي مراحمك جيل ورا جيل وامانتك ثابتة وما بتزول 
 	أعمالك تشهد لك وتقول يارب ملكش مثيل 

 	إله أبائنا وأجدادنا ..... عهودك لينا ولولادنا 
 	يا فادي من الحفرة حياتنا .... وعدتنا لسما هتاخدنا 

 	بنعلن أن ايمانا اكيد .... من يوم انكرنا وصاح الديك 
 	بنظرة حب ادوبنا .... ونرجع تاني بتوبة إليك 

 	يا الهنا الصالح شكرا ليك مهما بنشكر مش هنوفيك 
 	دي مراحمك جيل ورا جيل وامانتك ثابته وما بتزول 
 	أعمالك تشهد لك وتقول يارب ملكش مثيل 	​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أغسطس 2016)

ما يحسن في عينيك افعل وانا بين ايديك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2016)

*محتجالك معايا اووووووووى 
اسندنى وقوينى 
بنتك مابقاش فيها قوة *​


----------



## القسيس محمد (9 أغسطس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*​ 









أحبك ربي يسوع  أحبك ربي      يسوع  
     أحبك ربي يسوع  وليس لي سواك
إني لك ربي يسوع  وليس لي سواك
     أتبعك  ربي دوما أتبعك بلا      رجوع
     أسبح اسمك القدوس  وليس لي      سواك
     أتبعك ربي دوما أتبعك بلا      رجوع
     أسبح اسمك القدوس  وليس لي      سواك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2016)

*ارجوك يارب مد ايدك ارجوك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2016)

*الى متى نفسي تئن فيا وعيناك تراقب؟*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2016)

*شكرا يارب انك طمنتني ع ماما 
كمل عملك معانا 
*​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2016)

يارب ساعد المحتاجين ورحمنا 
لانك انت باب الرحمه لتكون مَشيئتك


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2016)

*يمكن بشعر بحزن.....لكن وجودك بيديني أمل.
*
* يمكن بشعر بملل.....لكن حنانك بينعشني.
*
* يمكن بشعر بفتور.....لكن محبتك الي مغرقني فيها بتجددني.
*
* يمكن الاخبار بتقتل احلامي.....لكن رعايتك بدبر أموري.
*
* يمكن بشعر بضيقة وقيود.....لكن روحك بتحررني وتطمني.
*
* يمكن بشعر بفراغ....لكن حنان حضنك بيملاني.
*
* يمكن بشعر بوحدة.....لكنك صديقي الوفي الذي لا يتركني.
*
* فمهما كنت أنا يارب ومهما كانت الظروف.....فأنت أقوي مني ومن اي ظروف*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2016)

*و لا ايد بتسند او تساعد غير ايديك *​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2016)

يارب كن معي 





​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2016)

*يارب لما بتضيق بيا 
وتضلم فى عينيا 
مش بيبقي قدامى غير انى اشوف بعنيك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أغسطس 2016)

*             فلمـاذا يـارب كـل هـذا ؟ ولمـاذا تتـرك عبـدك لهـذا الحـزن ؟*​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2016)

*يا أبتاه ان شئت ان تجيز عني هذه الكأس ولكن لتكن لا اراداتي بل ارادتك*​


----------



## soso a (17 أغسطس 2016)

يارب يسوع ساعدني لكي لا أكون مثل سحاب بدون مطر ، أو أشجار بلا ثمر
أعطني أن أنمو في اسمك وأثمر أثماراً صالحة ثلاثين وستين ومئة بمعونتك أيها الرب القدير ظ  آمين


----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## خادم البتول (18 أغسطس 2016)

* 
الغالية رورو*

بالتأكيد تعرفين.. ولكن ربما تحتاجين هذا التأكيد
وهو أننـــا جميـــعا معـــك
نشعر بك، نحزن لحزنك، ونصلي لأجلك
لا أعرف ما بك.. لم يخبرني أحد.. ولم أسأل
لكننا جميعا نذكرك في رسائلنا الخاصة
ونصلي ليس فقط لأجلك ولكن لأجلنا أيضا:
لأجل أن يرشدنا الرب إن كان هناك ما نستطيع تقديمه
ولو بضع كلمات تخبرك أننا *بكل قلوبنا معك.

* لا تترددي أبدا في الكتابة إلينا
إن كان في ذلك ما يُريح ولو قليلا
وإن كنا نثق يقينا أن الله أقرب إليك من كل البشر

*والله أمين*
ولكن الله أمين، الذي لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون
بل سيجعل مع التجربة أيضا المنفذ، لتستطيعوا أن تحتملوا

فالله يغسلنا بنور.. يغسلنا بنار.. يغسلنا بحزن وأوجاع
لكنه في كل حال يغسـلنا.. يطهـرنا.. ينقـينا 
يقدسـنا ليرفعــنا.. يكســرنا لننهــض.. يقتــلنا لنحيــا
يصلبنا كي نقهـر الموت فينا ثم نقوم من الموت خلقا جديدا فريدا
نقوم أولادا لله إعلانا بهيا لمجده نورا مشرقا بين الأمم
فطوبى للحزانى يا أختي الجميلة
طوبى للحزانى!

* * *

القديسة العظيمة *تريــزا *الأفيلاوية
(إحدى الشموس المشرقة في عالم الرهبان خاصة)
كانت لديها في آخر عمرها رغبة شخصية واحدة فقط
لم تخبر بها أحدا إلا بعض خاصتها
لكنها طالما كانت تتمنى لو تستطيع تنفيذها
وكان القديس الفونسو هو من أخبرنا أخيرا عن هذه الرغبة 
فقال إنها كانت تريد أن تصعد إلى قمة جبل عال
وأن يعطي الله صوتها القوة بحيث يسمعها كل العالم
وعندئذ كانت ستهتف بكلمة واحدة فقط:
*صــلوا.. صــلوا.. صــلوا*

الصلاة يا أختي هي مفتاح كل الكنوز
وهناك مبدآن في حياتنا الروحية لا يجدر أبدا أن ننساهما: 
*الأول*: بدون النعمة لا نستطيع أي شيء
*الثاني*: بالنعمة نستطيع كل شيء

*فاســألوا تعطــــوا*

فصلي يا أختي الغالية
اسألي واطلبي واقرعي دون كلل أو ملل
بل صلي دون انقطاع
مع الله كوني في صمتك ونطقك
في حركتك وسكونك في صحوك ونومك
الله في كل حين معك.. أليس الله معك؟
الله يسمعك.. أليس الله يسمعك؟
فهل أنت أيضا ـ رغم الحزن ـ معه؟ 

سلام ونعمة لا ينقطعان أبدا
وصلاواتنا جميعا لأجلك

* * *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أغسطس 2016)

*خبينى فيك دا مكانى فيك 
هو امانى وراحتى فيك *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2016)

يا رب---
انت عارف الى فى قلبى ليك-- 
بحبك يا ربى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2016)

خايفه منك يا رب----


----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2016)

يارب دائما اتكالنا عليك وقوتنا منك 
وخلاصنا بك انت القادر على كل صعوبة وكل اذى  ​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2016)

مع يسوع لا شي مستحيل​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أغسطس 2016)

اشكرك على كل شىء


----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2016)

إلهي دبر لي أمري 
 ففي تدبيرك امر يفوق رجائي​


----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2016)

يارب لتكن مشيئتك​


----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2016)

يارب اضع حياتي بين يديك 




​


----------



## Maran+atha (11 سبتمبر 2016)

​ربي والهي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح 
كل امنياتي في بداية السنة القبطية 
أن نكون كلنا (انا وكل اهلي واخواتي وأصدقائي في كل مكان) 
معك للأبد (فى هذا العالم والفردوس وملكوت السموات) آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2016)

يارب ترائف علي واسمع صلاتي. 







​


----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 سبتمبر 2016)

عند قدميك يا رب ارمى احمالى.... اعنى


----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2016)

الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيء


----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2016)

يارب علمني أن لا اضيق واحزن
 عندما اريد أمرا ولم ترد له أن يتحقق
 يارب علمني ان لا اتعب نفسي حينها 
  علمني ان اسعد باختيارك وانتظر عوضك الجميل



​


----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2016)

معك يارب لااريد شيئآ.




​


----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2016)

‎أعطنا يا رب ليلاً هادئاً ونوماً هنيئاً 
وصباحاً يبشر بالافراح ... 
امين​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 سبتمبر 2016)

إيه حكمتك.....
 كتير يا رب بتعدى عليا امور و اقف  افكر و اقول ايه حكمتك يا رب.....
انا عندى ثقه داخلى ان كل شىء بيحصل لسبب-- مفيش حاجه صدفه  بتبقى...
كل شىء بترتيبك-- و بسماح منك---


محتاره يا رب او يمكن الحزن مالى قلبى---
ايه حكمتك يا رب تاخد ام جميله القلب من عيلتها---
ايه حكمتك ان طفل يتولد ميشوف مامته--- عاش بس جواها 9 شهور--
ايه حكمتك ان طفله صغيره  تفقد مامتها و هى فى اشد الحاجه لها--
 ايه حكمتك ان زوج يلاقى نفسه شريكه حياته اختفت من دنيته و سيباله رضيع و طفله....
 ايه حكمتك يا رب--- واثقه انك كان ممكن تدخل لكن مشئتك كانت غير كدا---
 بس ليه--- ايه حكمتك..
عارفه انك انت الراعى لانهم اولادك- مش ممكن هتسبهم--- بس بردوا بتخيل انى كنت اتولدت منغير ام....او لو كنت فقضت امى و انا صغيره...
دا انا الفكره دى و انا فى عمرى دا بتجبلى ارتباك و ببقى رافضه ان دى الحياه و ان يوم زى دا ممكن يحصل --- اومال ايه بالنسبه لاطفال فى سن هم اشد الحاجه فيه لامهم ....
 و مامتها و باباها.... يدفنوا بنتهم-- بدل ما يفرحوا بيها و بحفيدهم الجديد-- ااااه يا رب صعبه جدا--
دا انا معرفهمش و قلبى حزييييين حزييين حزن كبيير اوى اومال هما.....
عزيهم يا رب.. صبر قلوبهم -- اعنهم يا رب---
اكيد لك حكمه اكيد---
و انا بعقلى المحدود الارضى دا هفضل دايما اقول لك
ايه حكمتك يا رب....


----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2016)

يارب بين يديك اضع اثقالي
احملها عني يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2016)

يارب إذا كــنت علــي صــواب فمـــد يـــدك وساعدنـــي ...
أمـــا إذا كـــنت أخطــأت التفكــير فأرشـــدني !!​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2016)

*انظر  لي يارب فأني في ضيق *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2016)

ارجوك يارب مد ايدك من غير عمليات ​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2016)

يارب اسمع واستجب لي




​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2016)

يارب بين يديك نضع احلامنا 
 فلا تتركنا وحيدين


----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2016)

يارب إذا كــنت علــي صــواب فمـــد يـــدك وساعدنـــي 
أمـــا إذا كـــنت أخطــأت التفكــير فأرشـــدني !!




​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2016)

يارب . 
كن معنا ليس لنا معين سواك


----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2016)

شكرااا لك يارب علئ كل شئ
انت معنا لانخاف شيئا


----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2016)

ربي قلبي يتالم .. 
ارادتي ضعفت .. 
هموم الحياة ثقلت علي ..
ساعدني يا مخلصي..
امين




​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2016)

يارب ليس لي سواك


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2016)

أشكرك يا يسوع 
لأني أحياناً كثيرة لا أعرف كيف أعبر عن أشواقي 
أو حتى أن أجمع متاعبى وأقدمها لك , 
لكنك تفهم ما بيّ حتى إن عجزت نفسي عن التعبير








​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2016)

يارب انت تعرف شو بقلبي


----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2016)

محتاجتك ساعدني يارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أكتوبر 2016)

يارب يسوع
خلى محبتى كاملة لكل شخص اعرفه او معرفوش


----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2016)

يا الهي بين يديك اضع سفينة حياتي 
فكن انت القائد الذي تقودني الى حيث تشاء ..
امين


----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## happy angel (24 أكتوبر 2016)

ارحمنى يا رب كعظيم رحمتك


----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## My Rock (25 أكتوبر 2016)

انا محتاج لمسة روحك..


----------



## happy angel (25 أكتوبر 2016)

محتجالك اوووووووووى ياااااااارب


----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2016)

ساعدني يارب




​


----------



## happy angel (27 أكتوبر 2016)

امنحني سلامك 
 يا ملك السلام


----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2016)

اشكرك يا رب على كل شي


----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2016)

نفسي افرح يارب ارجوك







​


----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2016)

يارب  فى قلبي كلاما كثيرا 
أريد أن أقوله ولكن؟أصمت .
لأنك عارف كل شئ


----------



## happy angel (31 أكتوبر 2016)

يارب اسندنى وقوينى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 أكتوبر 2016)

*إسندني في ضعفي *​


----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2016)

يارب اذا نمت على ضيق ايقظني على فرح وسلام 
واحضني بين يديك على الدوام حيث الحب والحنان ..
 امين


----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2016)

افرجها يارب 







​


----------



## happy angel (2 نوفمبر 2016)

ولا تدخلنا في تجـــــــــــــــــربة
لكن نجينا من الشــــــــــرير
بالمسيح يسوع ربــــــنا
لان لك القوة والمــجد
الي الابــــد
امــين


----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2016)

يا رب  
وحدك تدرك ما أنتظرہ و ما يتمناہ قلبي
 فسھّل أمري و حقق مطلبي 
امييين


----------



## happy angel (2 نوفمبر 2016)

فلتكن مشيئتك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2016)

يارب استجب لصلاتي


----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2016)

نطلب سلامك يا رب في حياتنا







​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 نوفمبر 2016)

تعزيات من عندك يا رب للام و الاب الى فقدوا بنتينهم فى حادث الاتوبيس و يا رب بنتهم التالته ترجع لهم بالسلامه----
مع انى مش عارفا هى هترجع نفسيا هتبقى عامله ازاى-- بعد ما اخواتها الاتنين راحوا قدام عنيها و البيت فضى عليها-- و الام و الاب-- مش عارفا و لا قادرا و لا عايزا اتخيل او اتصور --
ارجوك يا رب لا تدخلنا فى مثل هذه التجارب الرهيبه--
تعزيات من عندك يااا الله 
 للاسره دى و لاسر كل الى ماتوا فى الحادث-- و اشفى يا رب كل المصابين-- و الى العمود الفقرى اتكسر ارجوك يا رب مد يدك بلاش يبقى فيه اى حاله شلل ارجوك يا رب-- دول اطفالك يا رب ارجوك...


----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2016)

يارب فرح كل شخص حزين


----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تعزيات من عندك يا رب للام و الاب الى فقدوا بنتينهم فى حادث الاتوبيس و يا رب بنتهم التالته ترجع لهم بالسلامه----
> مع انى مش عارفا هى هترجع نفسيا هتبقى عامله ازاى-- بعد ما اخواتها الاتنين راحوا قدام عنيها و البيت فضى عليها-- و الام و الاب-- مش عارفا و لا قادرا و لا عايزا اتخيل او اتصور --
> ارجوك يا رب لا تدخلنا فى مثل هذه التجارب الرهيبه--
> تعزيات من عندك يااا الله
> للاسره دى و لاسر كل الى ماتوا فى الحادث-- و اشفى يا رب كل المصابين-- و الى العمود الفقرى اتكسر ارجوك يا رب مد يدك بلاش يبقى فيه اى حاله شلل ارجوك يا رب-- دول اطفالك يا رب ارجوك...


امين يارب 
ربنا يكون معاهم ويصبرهم علئ فراقهم
ويشفي جميع المصابين ويحمي الجميع من هذه الحوادث​


----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2016)

يارب تركت كل شيء بين يديك 







​


----------



## soso a (11 نوفمبر 2016)

البشر خذلونى ولم يفهمونى ولم يعطونى شفاء لقلبى المجروح فجيت إليك يا الله وأسلم لك قلبى وذاتى واطلب منك الشفاء لأنك انت الشافى الوحيد


----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## happy angel (13 نوفمبر 2016)

عند كثرة همومي في داخلي تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 نوفمبر 2016)

عظيم انت يا رب  --
قد ايه بشوف يدك فى كل حاجه يا رب--
حتى اقل الحاجات بالنسبه لاى حد  
لكن لما بتئمل  بيغمرنى شعور بسعاده و فرح كبير-- قد ايه انت مهتم باقل التفاصيل--
 اشكرك يا رب على وجودك فى حياتى
 و اشكرك على انك خلتنى اعرف شخصك بجد 
اشكرك ابى الغالى


----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2016)

أشكرك يارب على كل شيء


----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2016)

يا رب اشفي كل مريض








​


----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2016)

ارحمنا يارب ليس لنا سواك​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (25 نوفمبر 2016)

يايسوع انت اعلم بحالي


----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2016)

يا يسوع لا تتركنا فنحن بحاجة لحضنك الدافي​


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2016)

يا رب سلمتك حياتي
دبر لى امورى










​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 نوفمبر 2016)

ان هاجت البحار من حولي ولا سنيد واشتدت الحرب مع عدوي العنيد
لا أرهب وليس ذا بفضل قوتي بل واثق ان العلي يسوع حي في


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2016)

يارب انت معي لااخاف شيئا










​


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2016)

يكفيني وجودك بحياتي يايسوع


----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2016)

فلتكن مشيئتك يا يسوع 










​


----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2016)

‏أبعدني يالله عن كل شيء يُحزن قلبي 
 وأمنحني أمانكَ يا الله 
 الأمان الذي لا يفاجئهُ الخوفَ والياس أبداً..


----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2016)

يا رب اشفي كل مريض ، عزي كل حزين ، 
جبر كل قلب مكسور 
،املأ فراغ كل شخص يشعر بالوحدة


----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2016)

يارب محتجالك مستنيا وعدك


----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2016)

يا رب  مثل ما زيّنا بيوتنا وشوارعنا 
فرحين بعيد ميلادك المجيد..
زيّن قلوبنا بالمحبة والصبر والإيمان .






​


----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2016)

‏يارب سامحني على كل لحظةٍ
‏يأست بها أو خفت فيها من الغد
‏و أعني على نفسي إذا ضعفت




​


----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## soso a (12 ديسمبر 2016)

يا طفل المغارة وسع المغارة واستقبل الحزانى والأيتام واعطهم السلام  مع نجمة السلام


----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2016)

نشكرك يارب على كل حال








​


----------



## soso a (14 ديسمبر 2016)

أيُّها النور الإلهي،
الأكثر لمعانًا من الشمس، هَيَّا!
اطرد ظلمة الخطية واليأس.
حَول غروبنا إلى شروقٍ.
هيئنا للمدينة السماوية.
التي لن يكون فيها ليل،
بل نور الحَمَل يُشرق في مجدٍ أبدي.
آمـــين


----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## misoo (18 ديسمبر 2016)

بقول .اشكرك يارب على كل شيء
ومن اجل كل شيء
فى كل شئ
بجد يا اخواتى  انى مبسوط جدا 
ان ربنا اعطانى.لافينيا. حبيبه قلبى بابا
كدا عندى بيشوى  و  لافينيا ربنا يخليكم ليا
​ الرب يبارك حياتكم جميعا...


----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2016)

إحمينا يارب


----------



## Nemo (20 ديسمبر 2016)

سامحنى يارب


----------



## soso a (21 ديسمبر 2016)

اعطنى قلب يوسف الطاهر 
اعطنى قلب موسى المؤمن
اعطنى قلب داود المرنم 
اعطنى قلب يوحنا المحب 
اعطنى قلب بولس المملوء غيرة واتعابا
عطنى قلب بطرس الناظر اليك برجاء 
اعطنى قلب ارميا الباكى والمتطلع اليك
اعطنى قلب اشعياء المنسحق والمذلول والصارخ امامك 
اعطنى قلب العذراء المملوء ايمانا وسلاما واتضاعا
اعطنى لانة لا يعسر عليك امر 
اعطنى لانك انت العاطى وما تقولة يكون ... نعم نعم يكون 
--؛؛؛؛-----؛؛؛---
من كتاب ( ارحم ضعفى واصفح عنى )


----------



## mera22 (23 ديسمبر 2016)

*نيح روحه يا الهي ف فردوس النعيم والراحة الابدية والسلام الابدي معك الي انقضاء الدهر امين​*


----------



## soso a (23 ديسمبر 2016)

إجعل ربِّي بيوتنا مغارة لإستقبالك، وقلوبنا مذودا ترتاح فيه، وإيماننا حرارة نتدفأ بها
أهلّنا ربي ان نفهم مقدار حبك لنا فنسبحك ونمجدك من الان والى الابد. امين


----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## soso a (25 ديسمبر 2016)

لو عاوز زريبه تتولد فيها يارب مش هاتلاقي زريبه اد حياتي.تعالي وخليها مسكن ليك


----------



## soso a (26 ديسمبر 2016)

يا أيها الرب العظيم، يا أمير السلام، يا طفل المغارة
عرفنّي جهلي، وأرشدني في الطريق المستقيم
أنر عقلي وطهر قلبي، إضرمه شوقاً للقياك واستعداداً لمجيئك
وإجعلني أميناً لكل مواهبي ووزناتك الكثيرة،
فتجد فيّ مقاماً مهيئاً لميلادك في قلبي وعقلي وكل حواسي
يا طفل المغارة إرحمنا. آمين


----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2016)

يارب ​قبل أن تأذن لشهر ديسمبر بالرحيل
 اكتب لنا فرحة بِـ أول السنة تسعدنا العُمر كله







​


----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2016)

يارب إملأني بسلامك َ عندما أشعر بالأسى  .
يارب ليكن العام الجديد بداية سلام ومحبة للجميع 
آمين


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2017)

يارب
محتجالك تفرحني


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يناير 2017)

يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2017)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 يناير 2017)

يا رب اتصرف--- انا تعبت


----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2017)

يا رب أنت أعلم ما في قلبي 
فحققه لي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يناير 2017)

يا رب----اتصرف من خلالى -- اتكلم عنى--- ساعدنى يا رب


----------



## انت مهم (10 يناير 2017)

اشكرك لانك اعنتنا الى هنا


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2017)

لتكُن مشيئتك وحكمتك يايسوع 
 فأني أثق بِك في مراحمك وأشعرُ
  في محبتك الروحية الآلهية .







​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2017)

احمينا يارب


----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2017)

يا رب 
استجب لدعواتي المتكررة  
أمنياتي المخبأة 
اجعلها يارب ان تتحقق


----------



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2017)

يارب طيب خاطر كل موجوع
 وريح بال كل مهموم
 وطمن قلب كل حزين







​


----------



## النهيسى (15 يناير 2017)

ارحمنى يارب


----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2017)

شـــكرا يــا رب عــلــى كــل شــيــئ




​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2017)

يارب انعم على قلبي 
فرحة تمنيتها كثيرااااا


----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2017)

دخيل اسمك يارب
 لكل شخص منتظر فرحة قربها اله يارب


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2017)

يا رب السلام انعم علينا 
وعلى شعوب كل العالم بالمحبة والسلام


----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2017)

يارب افتح لنا ابواب الفرح 
وعلى كل من ضاقت به الحال آمين




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2017)

*محتاجة لايديك*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 يناير 2017)

آمين..
​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2017)

يايسوع احمينا في غربتنا


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2017)

‎أعطنا يا رب ليلاً هادئاً 
ونوماً هنيئاً وصباحاً يبشر بالافراح ...
 امين







​


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2017)

يارب استجب لنا


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2017)

اشكرك يارب على كل نعمك





​


----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2017)

يارب في بالي انسان بعيد عن عيني
فاحفظه لي اينما كان







​


----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2017)

أنزع عني يارب كل  ضيق وحزن


----------



## Maran+atha (11 فبراير 2017)

كلدانية قال:


> أنزع عني يارب كل  ضيق وحزن


آمين يارب فرح قلب كل حزين يا رجاء من ليس له رجاء، ومعين من ليس له معين. عزاء صغيري القلوب، ميناء الذين في العاصف. كل الأنفس المتضايقة، والمقبوض عليها.
أعطها نعمة، أعطها معونة، أعطها خلاصاً، أعطها غفران خطاياها وآثامها.
ونحن أيضاً يا رب، أمراض نفوسنا، إشفها والتي لأجسادنا، عافها. 
أيها الطبيب الحقيقي الذي لأنفسنا، وأجسادنا، يا مدبر كل جسدٍ تعهدنا بخلاصك.

يارب أرحم.


----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2017)

‏يارب أيام جميلة وأخبار مفرحة 
 و راحة بال و توفيق من عندك


----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2017)

رَبي إن قلبي مليء بالأمنيات 
 فحققها لي مَتى شئت وكيفما شئت
 فإني لا أعلم خيرها من شرها


----------



## bilseka (21 فبراير 2017)

انت الهي ابويا الصالح ... تباركت في كل اعمالك .... لك كل حمد وشكر ...


----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2017)

سلمتك يارب كل حياتي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## bilseka (22 فبراير 2017)

بارك هذا الصباح بصلاحك


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2017)

ساعدني يارب


----------



## bilseka (25 فبراير 2017)

انت الهي الصالح يدك تقطر دسما وخيرا لكل حي 
تباركت في كل اعمالك
تبارك اسمك القدوس يامن تعتني بصغار العصافير
متشكر لمحبتك كثيرا​


----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2017)

يارب فرحني 







​


----------



## bilseka (1 مارس 2017)

سندي وعوني انت يا إلهي الحبيب


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2017)

يارب تقبل صلاتنا على نية كل مريض 
ومتألم تحنن عليه وامنحه الشفاء
 آمين .







​


----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2017)

يارب شيل تعبي وهمومي
وفرح قلبي استجب يارب







​


----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2017)

يارب
فرح كل قلب حزين




​


----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2017)

اشكرك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2017)

يايسوع  
اشفي. كل مريض




​


----------



## كلدانية (19 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2017)

يارب بعد الصبر الطويل 
ارزقني تلك الفرحة 
التي ستدمع عيني فرحاً لأجلِها


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مارس 2017)

يا الله ... تجديدا لحماسنا ومثابرتنا في الحياه​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مارس 2017)

آمين....


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مارس 2017)

*يارب اليك صرخت فاستمع ليا 
انصت الي صوت تضرعي 
اذا ما صرخت اليك 
*​


----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2017)

إلهي امنحني القوة لأغير ما يمكن تغييره. 
إلهي امنحني القوة لأحتمل ما لا يمكن تغييره. 
إلهي امنحني الحكمة لأدرك الفرق




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مارس 2017)

افرج ضيقات قلبي ومن شدائدي اخرجني ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مارس 2017)

قلت لنا بلسان نبيك أحسبوه كل فرح يا إخوتي حينما تقعون فئ تجارب متنوعه. 

إذا ما هذا الحزن الذي يمتلكنا يآرب . 

يآرب اجعلني أفرح فئ كل تجربه وادرك أنها لتعليمي وخلاصي و
لاختبار انك انت الفرح الحقيقي يآرب وهدا العالم ما هو إلا حزن وشقاء بائس.


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مارس 2017)

*كن سندى كما وعدت فأحيا..*​


----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2017)

ساعدني يايسوع ولاتنساني




​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2017)

إمسك بإيدى


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (27 مارس 2017)

عدني للوقوف بين يديك في محضرك القدوس املك على حياتي وعلى حياة اسرتي فردا فردا وامح الضغينة من صدورنا وازرع كلامك في ضميرنا فنحصد الحب والعطاء في غربتنا واجعلنا نلتهب من نشوة حبك ونرفع انظارنا من هذا العالم الى امجادك الخالدة الابدية امين


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 مارس 2017)

أيها العادل .. تعرف أني أمام مجد عدالتك مدان من الرحمِ .. 

أرحمني كعظيم رحمتك..ومثل كثرة رأفاتك تمحو آثامي..


----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2017)

يارب انعم علئ قلبي فرحة تمنيتها كثيرااا







​


----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2017)

يارب
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 كل منا لديه هموم ومتاعب الحياة 
 وانت الذي تعطينا من رحمتك وغفرانك
 صبرا ï»·نفسنا ..
من نام على يأس اشرق بوجهه أمل جديد






​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (30 مارس 2017)

فرحتي ميراثك الابدي الذي ليس له انقضاء وما ابهاه وما احلاه من اليوم الموعود الذي سألتقيك به بعد عمر طويل وما الذ عيشي معك اسبحك واعظمك وامجدك وارفع اسمك واعليك واهلل لك يا يسوعي الحبيب


----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2017)

يارب كن معي وساعدني


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (3 أبريل 2017)

يسوعي الحبيب انت وحدك ميراثي العظيم انت وحدك نصيبي في الحياة وفي الابدية حبك مالي كياني اغفر لي خطاياي التي ارتكبتها بمعرفتي وبغير معرفتي واجعلني واحفظني طاهرا او طاهرة بنعمتك المحررة الشافية المخلصة وليس لبر فيّٓ انا فانا لست سوى تراب حقير ودنس الشفتين والقلب والروح احفظني نقيا امامك وروحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني


----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2017)

يارب انت وحدك المعين 
فاستجب يارب







​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2017)

يايسوع احمينا من كل شر




​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 أبريل 2017)

تمجد كما دوما مجدك معلن .


----------



## soso a (7 أبريل 2017)

لتكن مشيئتك يا الهى 
تدبيرك اكيد هو الافضل 
انا منتظره تدبيرك


----------



## soso a (8 أبريل 2017)

لعازر مات ودفن ولكن مع يسوع قام فنحن ايضا فى حاجة إليك يا يسوع لكى  نقوم من كل موت دخل حياتنا


----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2017)

شعبك وكنيستك يصرخون اليك
ارحمنا يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2017)

نطلب سلامك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2017)

يا رب نصلي اليك حتى تبعد كل الضيقات و الاضطهادات 
عن كنيستك في مصر و أن تحفظها و تحميها من كل شر
 كما نصلي لاجل أهالي الشهداء 
بأن تباركهم و تعزيهم بتعزيات الروح القدس 
أمين




​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2017)

اشفي يا رب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



كل نفس تشعر بالضعف وامنحنا السلام والمحبة 
وأهلنا لنكون مستحقين ان ندعى ابناءك ... 
يامن غسلت خطايانا بدمك القدوس 
طهرنا من كل فكر شرير 
واعطنا قلوبا نقية مثل قلبك الاقدس.. 





امين


----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2017)

يارب حول حياتنا 
من حال الى حال افضل واجمل





امين


----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2017)

يارب يوم جديد امنحنا فيه الامل .. 
فرح كل حزين .. اشفى كل مريض 







​


----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2017)

يسوع كنزي وراحتي وميراثي 
 يسوع ملجأي الوحيد ونحوه أعينُنا


----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2017)

يــا رب هــا أنــا عـــلــى بـــاب مـــراحـــمـــك أقـــرع
 فـــلا تـــرفـــض صـــلاتـــي. آمـيـــــ†ــــــن يارب 




​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 أبريل 2017)

يارب وان ظللت تسألني برسائلك دوما "أتحبني".!؟ 

فدوما يارب انت تعلم بأن روحي ستجيب "انت تعلم يارب كل شيء وتعلم أني أحبك"

اجعلني يارب ليس بشفتي فقط ولا بقلبي فقط أقول "انت تعلم أني أحبك" 

اجعلني أقولها في سلوك حياتي . وفى تعاملاتي .

 اجعلني أقولها ليس بالكلام فقط.بل بالفعل كل أيام حياتي 
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 أبريل 2017)

أؤمن يارب فأعن عدم إيماني . ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 أبريل 2017)

لأجل هذا الإنسان فعلت يارب. لأجل شقائي وتعبي فعلت. 

ميزت هذا الإنسان جدا بمحبتك . لأجل أي صلاح داخلي أحببتني.!؟ 

ليس في داخلي شيء صالح . ما أعظم جود رحمتك يا إلهي . فمجانا أعطيت . مجانا فديت . 

ما أعظم تحننك . سماءك تتهلل بتوبة الخطاه . 

ما أعظم هذا الشأن لنفكر فيه برجاء الإيمان كل أيام حياتنا . 

ما أعظم الأبدية لنفرح بها جهادا واحتمالا لنلمسها في وسط كل هذا الشقاء فوق التراب. 

غريب انت حقا عن هذا العالم . لأنك أيضا واذ قلت أن تابعوك غرباء فوجدنا حقا هذا الوعد منك . 

نخاطبك أيها العلي فوق كل شيء . كرحمتك يارب وليس كخطايانا. ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 أبريل 2017)

12 لذلك يسوع أيضا ، لكي يقدس الشعب بدم نفسه ، تألم خارج الباب

13 فلنخرج إذا إليه خارج المحلة حاملين عاره

14 لأن ليس لنا هنا مدينة باقية ، لكننا نطلب العتيدة

15 فلنقدم به في كل حين لله ذبيحة التسبيح ، أي ثمر شفاه معترفة باسمه

16 ولكن لا تنسوا فعل الخير والتوزيع ، لأنه بذبائح مثل هذه يسر الله

17 أطيعوا مرشديكم واخضعوا ، لأنهم يسهرون لأجل نفوسكم كأنهم سوف يعطون حسابا ، لكي يفعلوا ذلك بفرح ، لا آنين ، لأن هذا غير نافع لكم

18 صلوا لأجلنا ، لأننا نثق أن لنا ضميرا صالحا ، راغبين أن نتصرف حسنا في كل شيء
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أبريل 2017)

ليتك تباركنى وتوسع تخومى وتكون يدك معى
 تحفظنى من الشر حتى لا يتعبنى​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 أبريل 2017)

يارب السموات تحدث بمجدك .، 

كل الطبيعة ناموسها الإعلان عن قوتك فكم بالحري الإنسان الذي وضعته متسيدا متسلطا عليها . 

كم بالحري لنا نحن من سارت بنا طرقك  نحو معرفة كلمتك نخبر ونحدث بمجد الله.، 

كم بالحري لمن أعلن لهم معرفة حين قلت هلك شعبي لعدم المعرفه. 

عرفني يارب معرفة حلاوة الانصهار فيك لتكون دوما تسبحتي وترنيمي لله الحي وسط كل الشعوب 

ليس عبد بلا خطيئة ولا سيد دون غفران .فما أعجب غفران فدائك لجنس أحببته بالحق حين بذلت ذاتك لتغير الضمير 

ولتعلن قوة من الأعالي تخبر باسمك فئ كل شيء لمن يطلب أن يسمعك.. 

فليس لي يإرب لكن لتجعل أيامي كبذرة تنمو برحمتك وحتي أن يكن في ثمر .دعني أظلل من يريد أن يستظل. 

لا تفني أيامي باطلا لأني بالمشقة فنيت.بل هبني روح مجد بنوتك ليكون لي عربون فرح وتهلل وسط حرب اتهلل لأني عارف انك نصرتي .. 

لتستعلن كما منذ البدء للابد ذراع قوتك وكأب تمد جناح رحمتك وتحيي المائتين..، ​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2017)

إلهى, لم أكن أعلم أن أجمل أوقات حياتى هي الضيقات والتجارب
 والأزمات لأنها تجعلنى انسى الكل و انظر إليك وحدك ..​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2017)

يا رب اشفِ من اتعبهُ مرضه و تأخر شفائهُ
 فأنتَ عونهُ وشفاؤه ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أبريل 2017)

اشكرك  يا رب  على كل شىء


----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2017)

اشكرك يارب من كل قلبي لهذا اليوم


----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2017)

شكرا يارب لكل النعم في حياتي
 شكرا ياربي كل وقت وحين


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 أبريل 2017)

تدبيرك عجيب .


----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2017)

في ظلام ليلي كن انت رفيقي يا ربي 
نوّر دربي  أرشد خطواتي  
واحمني من كل شرّ..
أمين


----------



## david sofiane (29 أبريل 2017)

Enregistrer​


----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2017)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مايو 2017)

هقول لك بشكرك يا رب 
انت قوى انت شايف انت حاسس انت سامع انت تعمل و مش ساكت


عظيم انت يا الله حنون انت على اولادك الى بيطلبوا مساعدتك
اشكرك على محبتك الكبيره اشكرك على ترتيبك لامور بطريقه عجيبه
علشان تساعد ولادك
اشكرك انك خلتنى اشوف ترتيباتك العجيبه دى للمحتاجين إليك كذا مره لان فعلا بتفرحنى و بترفع روحى و تملانى فخر و سعاده و فرح فيك و بيك يا رب


اشكرك احبك و امجدك
 يا ابى الذى فى السماء يا غالى


----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2017)

الهي يعجز اللسان عن الشكر كل يوم 
لرحمتك لنا ولحراستك لنا طوال الليل 
ورعايتك لنا طوال النهار
أضىء بنور وجهك علينا  
 إمنحنا سلامك في قلوبنا


----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2017)

اشكرك يارب دايما 
للانك في حياتي ولاتتركني







​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

"اسمعني رحمتك في الغداة لأني عليك توكلت, عرفني الطريق التي أسلك فيها  لأني إليك رفعت نفسي. أنقذني من أعدائي يا رب, إليك التجأت. علمني أن اعمل  رضاك لأنك أنت إلهي, روحك الصالح يهديني في أرض مستوية".​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

أيها الرب يسوع يا من قلت تعالوا إلي أيها المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم 
 ها إني اّتي إليك وأرمي أمامك عن كاهلي كل أعباء حياتي لأنني أؤمن بأنك ستحملها عني اليوم وكل يوم كما حملت الصليب ذات يوم .​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

أبـانــا الـذي في الســماء، إنـي  احـبّــك واســبحـك واعـبـدك.  ​  *أشـكرك*  على يسوع ابنك، الذي انتصر على الخطيئة والموت فخلّصني. ​  *أشـكرك*  على الروح القـدس الذي يقـويني، ويرشـدني الى ملـئ الحيـاة. ​  *أشـكرك*  على مـريم، أمـي التي تتشـفع لـي مع المـلائـكة والقـديـســين. ​​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

أســألـك أن تصفح عــني وعـن أهــلي  ​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

باســمـك الاقــدس ،ايهــا الــرب  يـســـوع، ​ " أقـيّـد" كل الارواح التي فـي  الهـــواء وفـي الـمــاء، ​ على  الارض وما تـحــت الارض وفي الجحـيــم. ​  باســم يسـوع المسـيح،" أقـيّـد" كافـة  هيئات الشـرير عـامـة؛  ​  وأســتغيـث بـدم يســـوع الـثـمـيــن  عـلـى الـهـــواء، ​ عـلـى الجـوّ وعلـى المـاء، علـى الارض و  ثمـارهـــا، ​  عـلـى كل ما يحيط بنا، تحت الارض وفي عـالم  الجحـيم السـفـلي. ​​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

دع ابنـك يسـوع، أيهـا الآب السـماوي، أن  يأتـي الآن والـروح القـدس، ​ والطوباوية مريم العذراء والملائكة  والقديسين،  لحمايتي من كل شـر، ​ وصَـدّ كـل روح شــريـر عـن الانـتـقــام  مـني ومـمـا يخـصــني. ​​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

أشـكرك أيها الآب الســمـاوي عـلـى  محـبّـتـــك.  ​​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

أشـكرك أيها الروح القدس لجعلي هجوميا  أمام الشرير والقوى الشريرة.  ​​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

أشـكرك يـا يـســـوع، لأنــك  حــرّرتــنــي. ​​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

أشـكرك يـا مــريـــم، لـتـشــفـعـك مـع  المـلائـكـة والقـديـســين لــي . ​​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

إمـلأنــي، ايـهـــا الــرب يـســـوع،  بـالمـحـبّــة وبـالــرأفـــة ​  بـالايـمــان وبـاللـطـــف، بـالـرجـــاء  وبـالـتــواضــع ​ بـالـفــرح وبـخُــلــق حـمـيـــد،  بـالـنــور وبـالـطـهــارة  ​ بـالـيـقــيـــن وبـالــرزانــة،  بـالاطـمـئـنــان وبـالـثّـقـــة  ​ بـالـحـقـيـقــة  وبـالـتـفــهــم وبـالـحـكـمـة.   ​ أيـّـدنـي لاســيـر فـي نــورك  وحـقيـقـتــك. ​  لأنـك أنـت، ايها الرب يسـوع، الطريق والحق  والحياة"  ( يو 6: 14 ) . ​ لـقـد " أتيـت  حـتى تكون لنـا الحيـاة ولـتكون وافـرة"  ( يو 10: 10 ). ​​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

ربي يسوع أرجوك إقبلني. ​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

*أيها الآب السماوي،* الإله القدوس طبيب الأنفس و الأجساد،  الذي أرسلت إبنك الحبيب سيدنا يسوع المسيح ليُشفي كل سقيم و يُبرئ كل مرض و  يُنجي الجنس البشري من موت الخطيئة و طردت الشيطان المارد و سائر ملائكته  الاشرار من علو السماء الى عمق الأرض..​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

_يا رب إشفني انا خليقتك من كل وجع النفس و الجسد، و من كل فعل شيطاني_ بنعمة يسوع ابنك الحبيب نجني و احفظني من كل سقم بصليبك المقدس و انتهر الأرواح النجسة أن لا يكون لها نصيب و شركة معي..​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

*أيها السيد الرب يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي* الذي لإجلنا  نحن البشر و لإجل خلاصنا صرت إنساناً من مريم البتول و بألامك و موتك  المحيي سحقت أبواب الجحيم و ربطت القوي و قويتنا على نهب أمتعته، فأنت يا  إلهنا و مخلصنا أطرد و ضمحل كل هجوم شيطاني عني أنا عبدك نحن الذي أحمل  شارة صليبك.​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

*قوة الرب القادر على كل شيء الآب † و الإبن † و الروح القدس † تكون معنا* و مع جميع *الذين يصلون هذه الصلاة *و تحرسهم و تُخلصهم من كل ضرر النفس و الجسد بشفاعة القديسة والدة الله و الطوباوي انبا أنطونيوس و سائر القديسين.. آمين †.​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

*أشكرك يا أبي* من أجل عنايتك بي رغم انشغالي عنك.​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

*أشكرك يا أبي* على حمايتك لي من الاخطار والمصاعب.​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

*أشكرك يا أبي* على كل يوم جديد تعطيه لي كفرصه من أجل ان أحيا معك.​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

*أشكرك يا أبي* على نعمة الغفران التى تعطيها لي بدون مقابل.​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

*أشكرك يا أبي* من اجل دمك الكريم المسفوك من أجلي أنا ابنك الخاطئ الغير المستحق.​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

*أشكرك يا أبي* لأنك رفعت قيمتى من مجرد عبد مقيد بشرور ابليس الى ابن وارث لملكوت ابيه.​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

*أشكرك يا أبي* على عقلي على صحتي على تعليمي على عملي على اهلي على اصدقائي.​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

لا يكفيك يارب أي شكر فإنك تستحق كل الشكر تستحق كل المجد والاكرام.​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

انت الآب الذى يضع نفسه من أجل أبنائه رغم قساوة قلوبهم وضعفهم.​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

يا حبيبي وفاديَّ كن لي طريق حياة مؤبدة أبلغ فيه إلى الأب، حيث السرور والسعادة والمملكة السماوية.​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

ينبوعك كله مواهب، ونعمتك في قلب عبدك نور وفرح وسلام وحلاوة أحلى من العسل وكنز دون كل الكنوز.​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

نعمتك لي ملجأ وقوة ونصر وسمو وفخر وحياة وإكليل مجد وتاج جمال.​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

لهي إن نفسي ضالة عنك فهلَّم واهدِها سواء السبيل وردَّها إلى حظيرة فردوسك  البهي مع الخروف الضال، وقدِّمها بيدك إلى أبيك السموي لتنظم في رتب  الحكيمات اللواتي لا يفترن عن تسبيحك وتعظيم أبيك وروحك القدوس، يا من لطفه  لا يزول وفضله لا يحول، ومجده لا تتصوره المخيلات ولا تدركه العقول مدى  الدهور.
آمين​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

اطلبوا تاخذوا ليكون فرحكم كاملا​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

يارب ساعدني على ان اقول الحق في وجه الاقوياء  وساعدني على ان الا اقول الباطل لأكسب تصفيق الضعفاء  يارب اذا اعطيتني مالا فأحفضني من شره  واذا اعطيتني قوة فأمنحني نورا ساطعا لعقلي  واذا اعطيتني نجاحا اعطني معه تواضعا  يارب ساعدني على ان ارى نواحي الخير كلها  ولاتتركني اتهم خصومي بالشر لأنهم ليسوا من رأيي  يارب علمني ان احب الناس كما احببتني  وعلمني ان احاسب نفسي دون ان ادين الناس  يارب لاتدعني اصاب بالغرور اذا نجحت​


----------



## david sofiane (7 مايو 2017)

يارب علمني ان التسامح اسمى مراتب القوة  وان حب الانتقام اول مضاهر الضعف  يارب اذا جرتني من المال اترك لي الايمان  واذا جرتني من النجاح اترك لي الامل  واذا جرتني من نعمة الصحة اترك لي نعمة التعزية  يارب اذا اسأت الى الناس اعطيني شجاعة الاعتذار   واذا اساء الي الناس اعطيني شجاعة العفو  يارب اذا نسيتك لا تنسيني​


----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2017)

لا تتركنا يارب
 فنحن ليس لنا سواك





​


----------



## كلدانية (12 مايو 2017)

يارب اقبل صلواتنا


----------



## soso a (15 مايو 2017)

اعنى واسندنى يا يسوع 
طهر فكرى وقلبى اجعلهم مرضيين امامك 
امين


----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2017)

ربي اجعل كل ايامي القادمة اجمل من التي مضت
 ولا تحرمني من سعادة حلم انتظر تحقيقه


----------



## soso a (18 مايو 2017)

ابحث عنى يارب كما بحثت عن الخروف الضال


----------



## soso a (19 مايو 2017)

فرحنا بمقدار فرحة نوح لما الحمامه رجعتله الفلك بغصن الزتون &#55357;&#56476;&#55356;&#57143;


----------



## soso a (19 مايو 2017)

ما أنا يارب! أنا فتيلة مُدخنة، فلا تدعنى أنطفيء!


----------



## soso a (21 مايو 2017)

أراك تريدني ان اوقف خوفي ،
خوفي من الغد،
خوفي من الخسارة !
تقول لي : التلميذ، دائماً مستعد ان يخسر من اجلي!
لا تستطيع ان تكون لي تلميذاً وانت تخشي الخسارة،
إخسَر ، إخسَر من اجلي، ولا تخاف من شيء .
إن نزع بذار الخوف من داخلك حتمي في رحلة بنيانك،
أركض في الميدان كظافر،
انهض بثقة . لا تخشي شيئاً ،
إخسر كل الأشياء بإصرار ان اقتضي الأمر،
لأن كل الاشياء في سبيل المجد معي،
ليست سوي نفاية ، لماذا اراك مهتماً جداً بالنفايات !!


----------



## انت مهم (22 مايو 2017)

اشكرك على محبتك ووجودك بحياتي ربي والهي


----------



## soso a (22 مايو 2017)

أفطمنا عن تعلقاتنا الأرضية، تلك التي تقيد جناحاتنا عن الإنطلاق.


----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2017)

يارب حقق امنيتي




​


----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2017)

يارب عزي كل نفس حزينة
 يارب اشفي كل نفس مريضة
 يارب قوي كل نفس ضعيفة




​


----------



## david sofiane (24 مايو 2017)

احميني​


----------



## soso a (25 مايو 2017)

أعطينا أن نتمم ما تراه أنت صالحاً لنا .. وليس ما نراه نحن صالحاً لأنفسنا !


----------



## soso a (26 مايو 2017)

باركت طبيعتي فيك        
واصعدتها الي السماء      

احييني ربي بيك 
حتي انعم بلقاك 

#عيد_الصعود


----------



## soso a (26 مايو 2017)

قطرات دم و دموع
 .. د.مجدي إسحق
-----------------
ما تغلاش أرواحهم عليك يارب ..
صمت لا افتح فمي، لانك انت فعلت (مزمور ظ£ظ© :ظ©)
بعد ان اختلطت دماء الشهداء النقية بدموع الآباء و الأمهات و الأسر المكلومة ..
أعلم انهم رجعوا الي أوطانهم ، و هم في نعيم معك ؛ لكن الي متى تصمت علي ظلم اولادك يارب .. 
نعم قلبي المجروح بالحزن و الكسرة تعلم منك أن يسامح بالحب ، لكن وجعي فوق طاقتي و طاقة كل اولادك ..
 تحنن و اسمع أنين شعبك ..
و ارحم العالم من شر القتلة الذين بلا قلب ..
و صبر قلوب الثكالى و اليتامي و كل أهالي شهدائك .. 
و اسمع صراخنا و أنين قلوبنا و شكوانا .. 
و الهمني و ألهم كل الكنيسة عزاء و سكينة من روحك ..
و بيدك المجروحة عني داوي كل المجروحين ..
و اقضي بعدلك علي كل من احتقر رحمتك و حبك ..
و انا اعلم انك ستعلن مجدك في بلادي اقرب مما نتوقع ..
آمين ، ثم آمين ..


----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2017)

في لحظة الله يغير الامور ويصنع المستحيل 
 ساعدني يارب


----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2017)

يارب تعزية وسلام من عندك 
للمتألمين والمجروحين المنتظرين رحمتك


----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2017)

صامتين حتئ تتكلم انت يارب


----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2017)

يارب السلام 
 إمنح العالم السلام 
 إحمي شعبك في كل مكان
 هبهم الراحة والامان 
 وازرع الطمأنينة بين الشعوب
والمحبة في القلوب



​


----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2017)




----------



## انت مهم (29 مايو 2017)

ارحم يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مايو 2017)

ليس لنا سواك يارب .. ارحمنا 
 ان الذين دمروا بلادنا 
 يكرهون الحب يكرهون الحياة 
 يكرهون السلام 
 يكرهون الورد يكرهون النور​


----------



## soso a (31 مايو 2017)

إنّ الصمت هو صراخٌ من النوعِ نفسِه. أكثرُ عُمقاً، و أكثر لياقةً بِكرامة الإنسانْ . 

— غسّانْ كنَفانِي.


----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2017)




----------



## soso a (4 يونيو 2017)

يرونك اعمده وجدران ..........
ولا يدركون انك بالحق الكيان 

امي ومحبوبتي ،، 
في عيد ميلادك 

كل عام وايمانك لي بناء .... 
كل عام وابائك وتد .............

كل عام وحضنك لي انتماء..
كل عام ومذبحك سند .........

احبك طالما حييت، واحيا طالما احببتك 
#بحبك_ياكنيستي
#عيد_العنصره


----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2017)

‏
يارب  إني  تمنّيت الكثيروكل الكثير بيدك
 يارب فرحة قريبة تغير فيها مجرى حياتي للأبد 
يارب بشرى انتظرتها منك ليس من أحد سواك


----------



## Nemo (6 يونيو 2017)

بحبك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2017)

أشكرك يارب على كل شيء


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يونيو 2017)

*رتبنى يا الله فا أنا كلى فوضى *​


----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2017)

وحدك يايسوع تسمعنا 
 قبل ان نتكلم


----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2017)

يا ربّ وحدك تدرك 
ما أنتظره وما يتمناه قلبي


----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2017)

احمينا يارب


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 يونيو 2017)

ما أبعد أحكامك عن الفحص وطرقك عن الاستقصاء.. 
أظهر مشيئتك يارب وكمل وافتح عيني لأري عجائب من شريعتك. 
أظهر مشيئتك وكمل يإرافع المسكين والبائس من قاع المزبله
يارب أعن عدم إيماني ويكون تدخلك العجيب حقيقي كما كل تدخلاتك من قبل 

آمين


----------



## soso a (20 يونيو 2017)

ربي..
 لا اعلم كيف ارتب كلامي امامك
فأدعوك لأن تقرأ ما بقلبي


----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2017)

يارب
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 افتح امامي الأبواب المغلقة 
واغلق أي باب لا يتفق 
 مع مشئتك في حياتي


----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2017)

يا رب رافقنا في رحلتنا في هذه الحياة 
نور طريقنا وسهل امورنا , 





​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2017)




----------



## soso a (30 يونيو 2017)

يا من غفرت في ذلك الزمان ...ألا زلت تغفر 
يا من غيرت في ذلك الزمان ...ألا زلت تغير 
يا من علمت.... اشفقت .... تأنيت .... 
ألا زلت ...........

فها إنائي امامك الآن يطرح سواده منتظرا يديك المغيره .....المعلمه.....الحانيه.....المتأنيه.....

لانك انت هو هو أمس واليوم والي الابد . 

#العظيم_القوي_الانباموسي_الاسود

بركه قوته وتوبته وشفاعته تكون معنا امييين


----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2017)

يا رب ايقظني على خبر يسعدني 



​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يوليو 2017)

اعطيني توبه وأنهض نفسي المغلوبه .، ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2017)

وكنت لي أب حنون ومحب، وصديق متفهم ووفي، 
ومخلص لا ييأس من سقطاتي وضعفاتي ولا يمل من انتظار عودتي، 
والها جزيل التعطف والكرم والمراحم .. لسنين هذا عددها (32).
فيالتك تباركني وتوسع تخومي 
ولا تتركني لنفسي وطرقي وضعفي ما تبقي من عمر ولو كان اياما. 
أثق بوعودك الامينة وخاصة هذا القائل
 " واعوضكم عن السنين التي اكلها الجراد ".
أثق بحبك .. أثق بتدبيرك .. أثق برعايتك ومعيتك.
أعن ضعف طبيعتي وسنين غربتي لأعبر اليك بسلام وفرح وطمأنينة.
#فلنبدأ_بدءا_حسنا
 #اتركها_هذه_السنة_ايضا 
#بمراحم_الرب_اغني
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2017)

اديني اني افضل شايفاك بس .. وسط كل اللخبطة والجوع والتوهان ده .. 
خلّي عينيا تتفتح فا تشوف العز اللي أنا فيه وانا مش مقدّرة .. 
اني معايا اجمل شخص في الوجود!

اديني اني انام كل يوم في حضنك، وأصحى على ملامحك الهادية المُريحة .. 
عوّد وداني على صوتك الهادي لأنها تعبت من كُتر الدوشة والصراع .. 

اشوفك بس يارب.. أشوفك وتتحل كل مشاكل ..​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 يوليو 2017)

لست أعلم ما أقوله لك . 

سوي أنك تشفق وترحم وتستر وتتدخل وتفعل فى حياتي كل صلاح بعجب .،

غيرني لأشبهك حسب وصاياك . غيرني فلا أكون للهوان . بل تقديسا قدسني فيك .

إجعل قلبي حسب مشيىتك الصالحه يتنقي وينبض بمحبتك .

إجعل لروحي إشتياقاً دائما أن تتجدد فيك وتحيا فيك وتنمو بمعرفتك وتثبت فى وصيتك .​


----------



## soso a (6 يوليو 2017)

يارب أعطنى قلبا رقيقا وجلد سميكا ولا تعطنى قلبا سميكا وجلدا رقيقا 
قلب رقيق وجلد سميك يعنى قلب حساس وقادر على الاحتمال 
قلب سميك وجلد رقيق يعنى قلب قاسى وإراده هشة


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يوليو 2017)

*جملني فقبحي قد ذهب حتي الاحشاء *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2017)

منتظرك ولأنك جوه في مركبي انا في امان​منتظرك والوعد اهو صالب طولي مع الايمان
منتظرك واصبر ع المر يمر مهما ان كان
منتظرك واصرخ لك اسند عبدك انا انسان​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2017)

"تثقّلنا جداً فوق الطاقة، حتى يئسنا من الحياة
​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2017)

شكرا يارب
 على حمايتك ونعمك​


----------



## كلدانية (13 يوليو 2017)

استمع لي يا رب 
فأتكالي عليك فقط​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2017)

يارب انت  الي عالم مافي قلبي
حققه لي يارب







​


----------



## soso a (16 يوليو 2017)

سامحنى يا الهى 

واغفر لى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 يوليو 2017)

أتصرف انتا يا رب
انا سلمتك امري


----------



## soso a (16 يوليو 2017)

انت عارف يارب 
بس لتكن مشيئتك وارادتك امين


----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2017)

يا رب ​خفف من قسوة الغربة 
على من ابتعدوا عن اوطانهم ...
 وكن لهم رفيقا" ومرشدا" وحارسا" 
وارجعهم بالسلامة الى عائلاتهم....
امين








​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يوليو 2017)

*والمحتاجين الى شفاء من جروحهم  عوضهم بمحبتك


*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 يوليو 2017)

منتظرك يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2017)

اترك كل شئ بين يدك
 وكلى ثقة
 ان ارى يدك فى كل شئ
 تبارك حياتى




​


----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2017)

انا احتاج اليك يارب في حياتي 
 انت تستطيع ان تغير كل شي من اجلي 
 انت تحبني اكثر من نفسي 
 ساصلي لك دائما فانت ابي


----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2017)




----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2017)

والذين طامعين فى الهدوء النفسى فقط لكى يعيشون فى سلام 
اعطيهم  سلامك وابعد عنهم كل ما  يرهقهم نفسيا
​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2017)

في قلب كلّ منّا أمنية غالية يتمنى تحقيقها ... 
رجاؤنا بك يا رب أن تحققها لنا وتفرح قلوبنا.. 
أمين




​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2017)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 يوليو 2017)

اشكرك يا رب 
لأنك مش تاركني لوحدي


----------



## soso a (27 يوليو 2017)

إنني أضع كُل شيء بين يديك،
ها يدي خاوية أمامك!
لست أطلب إرادة نفسي،
بل اضعها طائعاَ علي مذبحك،
لتكن لا إرادتي بل إرادتك ..


----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2017)

​


----------



## soso a (28 يوليو 2017)

يسوع الحنون..
دعنى أضع رأسى عند قدميك .
رأسى التى تمثل الفكر والقرار.
أضعها تحت قدميك لآتبع خطواتك المقدسة
وأسير بحسب قصدك الإلهى يا مخلصى القدوس .
سيدى القدوس..
إنى أحبك من كل الناس 
لآننى أكثر خطية منهم .
وأشعر بغفرانك لى
وفوك عنى أكثر من الجميع .
 إلهى الحنون..
دعنى أقدم لك حبا ممزوجا بالطيب والدموع والقبلات المقدسة
وكل ما أمتناه أن أسمع صوتك الإلهى يقول لي :
"مغفورة لك خطاياك.إيمانك قد خلصك أذهب بسلام "
. أميــــــــــــــن .


----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2017)

ازرع يا رب المحبة في القلوب ...
لتزهر سلاما بين الشعوب ... 
وتنتهي المشاكل والحروب 
امين​


----------



## soso a (28 يوليو 2017)

ربي والهي 
اريد ان اطلب منك واصلي..
من اجل الحب والخير، يا رب انشر الحب في كل القلوب وانزع منها كل شر
من اجل كل مريض، بحاجة الى لمستك و شفاءك، ان تشفيهم وتقوي ايمانهم
من اجل كل حزين، ان تجعل الفرح في حياتهم الى الابد 
من اجل المسافرين..
من اجل المظلومين ..
من اجل من يبحث عن وظيفة..
من اجل من يعاني من فقر او جوع.. 
يا رب كل من ليس لهم من يذكرهم، كل الذين فقدوا الامان والسلام.. 
فيا رب ارجوك، أن يعم السلام والحب في العالم كله، احمي شعبك 
و كن لنا معينا في مسيرة حياتنا ليس لنا رجاء غيرك 
لك المجد يا الهي الى الابد. آمين


----------



## soso a (29 يوليو 2017)

لو مش ناوي تفرحنا دلوقتي
على الأقل صَبَّرْنا


----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2017)

‏تمرّ الايام وأبقى على نفس الأمنية
‏يارب لا تخيب ظني وأستجب لي


----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2017)




----------



## soso a (30 يوليو 2017)

أظهر لى إرادتك .
إظهر لى علامة .
كلمنى باللغة التى أنت تريدها .
ولكن أيضا باللغة التى أنا أفهمها .
علمنى . فهمنى .
أنا معترف بأننى لا أفهم .
ولا قدرة لى على الفهم .
لقد اظلم عقلى وغبى فهمى . 
تدخل يارب ولا تتركنى وحيداً فريداً فى هذا الأمر .
لا تتركنى لنفسى ولا تتركنى لذهنى ولا لرأيى .
ما أغبانى وما أعمانى لو تركتنى وحيداً سأخطىء .
لو تركتنى لرأيى سأرتكب حماقة .
كن معى .
كن كل شىء بالنسبة لى .
خذ ذهنى وتسلم قلبى وعاطفتى .
اعمل في وبى ما تريد .
اسلب منى كل شىء .
وخذ منى كل شىء وتصرف بى كما تشاء .
ليس لى شىء ومعك لا أريد شيئا على كل الأرض .

(صلاة لمثلث الرحمات الانبا غريغوريوس)


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 يوليو 2017)

آمين..،


----------



## انت مهم (31 يوليو 2017)

معك لا اريد شيئاً في الأرض....


----------



## soso a (2 أغسطس 2017)

يارب سلمتلك الدفة قود سفينة حياتى وعلى بر امين ورسيها.


----------



## انت مهم (2 أغسطس 2017)

انت سندي وفخري وكل ما ليا...


----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2017)

يا ربّ انت تدرك كلّ شيء 
فسهّل لي كلّ شيء


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أغسطس 2017)

*خبيني فيك ده مكاني فيك هو اماني وراحتي فيك *​


----------



## soso a (3 أغسطس 2017)

لتكن مشيئتك فى حياتى 
دبرها كما تريد 
ها هى بين راحتى يدك اصنع بها ما تريد


----------



## انت مهم (3 أغسطس 2017)

تدخل واتصرف يا رب بييتي


----------



## soso a (3 أغسطس 2017)

انت تعلم ما بداخلى 
انتظر عملك يا الهى


----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2017)

اشكرك يارب على كل شيئ​


----------



## soso a (5 أغسطس 2017)

قادر يارب  .... تعدينى من بحر انا مش قده


----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2017)

في الضيق ..
. يمكن عيني ماتكونش شايفاك في المشهد ، لكن روحك بيحتضن روحي بشكل غريب ! 
يمكن ودني مش قادرة تسمعك بوضوح ، لكن همسك لقلبي بيغمرني بسلام عجيب ! 
يمكن لساني مش قادر يعمل حاجة غير انه يعاتبك ، 
لكن احتواءك لضعفي ولمشاعري بحب واحتمال ورأفة
 بيخجلني يا سيدي الحبيب ! 
احساسي بأني في البحر لوحدي موجود ، 
لكن يقيني بأنك اكيد هتيجي وتسكنه بيعدي الحدود ! 
الصراخ والدموع والالم في الضيق موجودين ،
 لكن سلامك اللي بتسكبه لقلبي في الوقت دة ثمين !
بابا 
انا_بحبك_وواثقة_فيك 
 هستناك تفاجئني بطريقتك في تسكيت البحر المرة دي يارب
 " عند السيد الرب للموت مخارج " 
" قد علمت انك تستطيع كل شيء ولا بعثر عليك امر " 
" الله لنا ملجأ وقوة عوناً في الضيقات وجد شديداً " 
" منتظروك لا يخزون .. لأنك لم تترك طالبيك يارب "
" المتوكلون علي الرب مثل جبل صهيون الذي لا يتزعزع "​


----------



## soso a (6 أغسطس 2017)

انظر اليا


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أغسطس 2017)

أنت ملاذى وعونى كلما ضعفت نفسى
 وجبراً  لقلبي كلما إنكسر ..
​


----------



## انت مهم (7 أغسطس 2017)

محتاجه لك يا يسوع لا تتركني اضيع بالطريق


----------



## انت مهم (9 أغسطس 2017)

ومين احن منك يا يسوووووع


----------



## Maran+atha (9 أغسطس 2017)

يا رب اجوك ارحمنى واشفى أمى


----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## soso a (10 أغسطس 2017)

دبر حياتنا اليوم وكل يوم فنحن ضعفاء ولانستطيع  فعل ذلك


----------



## soso a (10 أغسطس 2017)

هدىء يارب روحي المضطربة 
قد يامخلصي سفينة حياتي لانعم بك


----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أغسطس 2017)

يا رب قوينا بيك


----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2017)

لتكن مشيئتك يارب في حياتي 
وليضئ طريقي نورك​


----------



## Maran+atha (18 أغسطس 2017)

محتاج نعمتك يارب تشفى والدتى
ارجوك يارب اسرع واشفبها
ارجوك يارب امين.


----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2017)

يارب
انت اعلم بحالي 
ومنك وحدك لا ينقطع  رجائي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2017)

*أقبل فأنت رجائي 
أم ان طلبي كثير !! 
*​


----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2017)

في هذا المساء يا رب 
 فليضيء نورك عتمة ليلنا 
 ولتشرق فينا شمس محبتك التي لا تغيب 
امييين​


----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2017)

يارب استجب واشفي كل مريض 
امييين




​


----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2017)

يارب استجب لصلاتي ودعواتي 
انت مخلصي الوحيد إليك التجاء كل حين


----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2017)

ياحاملاً اثقالي واتعابي وشافياً لعلتي وامراضي 
وسلواناً لاحزاني وضيقي
 عليك اتكلتُ فلن اُخزى




​


----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2017)

يارب الراحة لكل نفس لا يعلم بحالها الا انت


----------



## Maran+atha (21 سبتمبر 2017)

يارب محتاج ليك جدا جدا جدا


----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2017)

يارب لا استطيـع ان اتكلــم 
من ثقــل همومـي انـــت وحـدك
 تعـرف مـا بداخلـي بـدون ان اتكلــم 
فـلا تــتركنــي وارفـع عـني كل ضـيـق... 
امين...








​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2017)

ربي... انت تعرف ما يقلق حياتي ....
 وحدك القادر على مساعدتي.... 
فلا تهملني واستجب الى صلواتي....
وفرحني وحقق لي امنياتي....
امين




​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2017)

طلبتك من عمق قلبي
ياربي يسوع المسيح اعني


----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## انت مهم (8 أكتوبر 2017)

اعني ضعف ايماني وسامحني ربي والهي


----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2017)

يارب بين يديك اضع اثقالي
احملها عني يارب


----------



## انت مهم (22 أكتوبر 2017)

اتي وكل دموع ارحمني يا يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2017)

يـــا رب داخـــــل قلبـــــي أمنيــــة .. 
انت وحـــدك القــــــادر علي تحقيقهــــا
 ولــكـــن ..!!
لـــتــكــن إرادتــــــــــك لا إرادتــــــــــــى







​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (24 أكتوبر 2017)

اشكرك يا حبيبي يسوع على البركات التي انعمت بها علي وعلى البركات التي لم تنعم بها علي وانا امجدك واسبحك واعبدك واخدمك ما حييت اقبل تسبيحتي وترنيمتي وخدمتي سميباً عند قدميك ولك كل المجد والاكرام للابد امين


----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2017)

أنا بحاجة اليك يارب ساعدني







​


----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2017)

يارب كن معي حين اضعف
ذكرني بان لا شئ يستحق الضيق والبكاء
سوئ تقصيري معك







​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2017)

وشكراً .. 

شكراً لأنك أكبر وأرقى بكتير من توقعاتي.. 
أكبر في محبتك وقبولك اللي مابيخلصش..
شكراً على هدوءك في لحظات انفجاري واحتوائك ليا وقت ما دماغي تقلب .. 

شكراً على احترامك لوعودك وانك مابترجعش فيها، 
حتى وأنا خايب عمال اكسر كلامي ليك.. 
شكراً على احترامك لحياتي وعدم اقتحامك ليا اوقات ما بسكت وببعد.. 


وشكراً انك بتفضل مستنيني منين ما ارجع من غير عتاب مُر و"تقطيم" فيا.. 
شكراً انك بعد ما شُفت كل اللخبطة اللي جوايا دي.. 
مابعدتش، وماتغيرتش، وماقلبتش عليا زي ما الكل بيعمل! 

شكراً انك ثابت زي ما أنت بشخصيتك المريحة دي مابتتغيرش.. 
شكراً.. انك يسوع ​


----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2017)

انت الذي قلت "اسالوا تعطوا 
اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم "..
..ها انني واقفة على بابك وكلي ايمان وصبر 
انك لن تتركني وستفتح ابواب الخير بوجهي







​


----------



## soso a (10 نوفمبر 2017)

يا رب .. أنـت سيد الكون وتعـرف ما في الأفكار ، وما في القـلوب مـن حـزن وخـوف . يا أبانا أبعد عنا شبح الخوف وبـدد عـنا ظلمة الأيام . وإجعل همنا الوحـيد هـو النظر إليك والإتكال عـلى قدرتـك ومشيئتك . فكـل شيء زائـل إلا محبـتك وحضورك فـي حياتنا ، فـهو الباقـي. فـكن معـنا ولا تتركـنا. ولك المجد والشكر في هذا اليوم وكل ايام حياتنا. آمين.


----------



## انت مهم (11 نوفمبر 2017)

اسالك فتعلمني ...


----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2017)

أنا فى أشد الحاجة إليك


----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2017)

لأنك وحدك تحتمل وجعي
وحدك تتفهم عقليتي ... ولو كانت معقدة
وحدك تحتوي مشاعري ... مهما بدت ساذجة او تافهة
وحدك تقدر الامي ولو كنت انا السبب فيها ...
وحدك تهتم بأصاغر الأشياء ....
وحدك لا تقف امام دموعي صامت ... صامد
لكن اصابعك تتلمس وجهي لتمسح عنه الدموع
وقبل ذلك ...... تبكي معي.
لذلك استر وجعي ... عن كل الناس.​


----------



## كلدانية (20 نوفمبر 2017)

استطيع كل شئ في المســيح الذي يقوينـي 
††​


----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2017)

يارب احتاجك جنبي قويني
††​


----------



## انت مهم (23 نوفمبر 2017)

بقوله مالي غيرك الجاْ ليه ربي وانا تعبان...انت ضامن بكره ويومي انت تعطي راحه لنومي.


----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2017)

يا يسوع اصنع معجزه بحياتي 
انت قادر على كل شيء


----------



## soso a (30 نوفمبر 2017)

يسوع, إنني أريد أن أولد من جديد. إنني أطلب هذه النعمة و ملكوت السماوات التي وعدت. أرجوك أن تغفر لي ماضىّ و تضع روحك في قلبي. فيا مخلص العالم و ابن الله, أريدك أن تكون ربي و قائدي و أن تتولى قيادة حياتي و أولدني من جديد و استخدمني حسب ما ترى.
لك المجد الى الابد. امين


----------



## soso a (30 نوفمبر 2017)

بحسب مشيئتك، أمور حياتنا دبرها ..
و الروح المطفية، يارب ..
أنفخ فيها ، نوَّرها ..


----------



## انت مهم (1 ديسمبر 2017)

ماذا تريد ان افعل يااااااااااااااارب


----------



## soso a (1 ديسمبر 2017)

آجعل يا رب هذا الشهر المبارك والمجيد ، مليئـاً بالخير والرحمة والمحبة والعطاء والتسامح والسـلام. أيها الطفل الإلهي اجعلنا نولد معك  ولادة جديدة وان نعيش مبادئ الميلاد بحياتنا وتصرفاتنا، وننقي أفكارنا و قلوبنا من كل خطيئة لتكون مساكن طاهرة نقية تليق بملك الملوك وننشد كلنا بقلوب خاشعة تعال بيننا أقم عندنا وخذ من قلوبنا لك مسكنا. إننا ندرك ونعترف ونعلن بأنك وحدك مخلصنا، وحياتنا، وراحتنا، وطريقنا ونورنا، وحامينا .
أيها السيد المسيح، نسبحك  ونمجدك لأنك تستحق كل تسبيح ومجد وتبجيل من الآن وإلى أبد الآبدين آمين 
 "المجد لله في العلى وعلى الأرض السلام"
 وُلِدَ لنا مخلص


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2017)

يارب ابعت ليا انا وكل ولادك 
فرحه تنسينا كل المر والهم الي شوفناه في حياتنا







​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2017)

ساعدني يارب


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2017)

يارب أسعد قلوبا ...اتعبها الحزن​


----------



## انت مهم (5 ديسمبر 2017)

فرح قلب بنتك المحتاجه ليك يا رب


----------



## soso a (6 ديسمبر 2017)

ساعدني احتفظ بمُعاملاتي نضيفه 
و بطُرُقي مُستقيمه و نقيّه ..
و تفضل كل علاقاتي قايمه عليك 
و متسمحليش يكون في حياتي علاقه قايمه برّه عنّك .. 
لان اي حاجه بتقوم برّه عنّك بتبقي رخيصه .. 
و ابنك مينفعش يكون غير غالي .. 

#ساعدني_اكون_حسب_قلبك


----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2017)

ساعدني يارب


----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2017)

ساعدني يارب


----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## انت مهم (7 ديسمبر 2017)

ومين غيرك يفهمني ياااااااااااااارب


----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2017)

منتظرة عمل ايدك يايسوع


----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## soso a (8 ديسمبر 2017)

انت ليك فى حياتى خطةخلينى اقبل مافيها حلو مرة مرة مرة بس لازم هتعديها

يا الهى يا حبيبى من اديك قابل وراضى راح اقول لنفسى طيعى 
(انت بتبدل رمادى)
كنت غافل عينى قافل عن اراتك عن مشيئتك بس صوتك قال هقودك 
(مش هسيبك وقت ضيقتك )
مسكت ايدك علمتنى اعلى فوق كل الجبال ولو امانى الكون سبتنى 
(يحلا وياك الرحال)

مش هبص بعين حزينة على اللى فات من زكريات انت جاى باحلى زينة 
(ليك انا ايو ومعاك)


----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2017)

ننتظرك  يا يسوع  يا صاحب العيد ... 
قلوبنا مهيأة  لاستقبالك يا قادم  من بعيد   ... .. 
تعال ربي واسكن فينا واجعل عيدنا سعيد  ...
امين


----------



## انت مهم (10 ديسمبر 2017)

ومين غيرك يستحق ان نشكره ونعبده.....
نسجد لك يا ربي يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2017)

يايسوع كون معنا وفرح قلوبنا


----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2017)

نفوسنا تنتظرك يارب ..
بك تفرح قلوبنا ..
تعال واملائنا من سلامك فأنت رجاؤنا ..



​


----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2017)

ساعدني يارب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 ديسمبر 2017)

يارب بميلادك المجيد 
املئ حياتنا نعم وسلام​


----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2017)

يارب عزي شعبك.. 
طيب خاطر اهالي الشهداء.. 
اشفي المصابين​


----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2017)

يارب
اجعلنا ننتقل من الحزن الى الفرح 
مع انتقالنا الى العام الجديد​


----------



## soso a (30 ديسمبر 2017)

يارب أستلم انت هذة السنة الجديدة ، لأني اثق فى عملك وتدابيرك لحياتي
فمهما حاولت جاهد لعمل ما هو حسن، فلن يكون كعملك لي
انا اضع كل امور حياتي بين يديك، لأنك امين فى كل وعودك 
أرني طريق الوصول اليك، سامحني، طهرني من الخطيئة، و اغفر لي 
حول يارب ضعفي إلى قوة، وأجعل البغض في قلبي  يتحول الى محبة 
ولتكن مشيئتك في كل ايام حياتي
يارب لك كل المجد. امين


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2018)

محتاج ايدك يا يسوع تقويني
 محتاج روحك تنصحني و تهديني
 محتاج قلبك يطمني و يحميني





محتاجك يا يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2018)

يا الهي قدمت لك نوم هذه الليلة . 
فاحفظني فيها من الخطأ،
 ومن موت الغفلة ومن كل بلية،
 بحق ربنا يسوع المسيح ، 





آمين


----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2018)




----------



## soso a (5 يناير 2018)

صلاة المساء

نسألك، يا ربّ، أن تغفر لنا جميع ما خطئنا إليك في هذا النهار، إن كان بالفكر، أو بالقول، أو بالفعل، أو بالإهمال، أو بإحدى الحواس الباطنة والظاهرة فاترك، وسامح، واصفح عن سيّآتنا من أجل اسمك القدّوس. وهب لنا يا ربّ، نومًا سليمًا ناجيًا من كلّ قلق.


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (7 يناير 2018)

بحبك يا حبيبي يسوع  الاوحد ملكي وتاج رأسي وسيدي وباهديلك كل عمري ووقتي سكيباً عند قدميك وباستثمرها كلها لمجدك انت وحدك


----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)

من حضنك التمس قوتي وبين يديك يا رب
 اترك المستقبل وعلى حنانك اتكل فأنصت 
الى صراخي واستجب لي يا الهي...





ولا تتركني وحدي


----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2018)

احتاجك يارب في كل لحظة وكل ثانية
 وفي كل الاوقات وصبري مستمر 
كوني اثق بك وبمشيئتك
امييين







​


----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2018)

ربي أسألك أن تريح قلبى وفكري 
كون معي في أصعب الأمور يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (17 يناير 2018)

محتاج لعملك فيي محتاج للمسه قويه انهضني يا يسوع..


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2018)




----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2018)

أنت أبويا وإلهى حبيبى يا يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (20 يناير 2018)

بقولك يا رب تعال أيها الرب يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2018)

يارب بين يديك اضع اثقالي
 احملها عني يارب






​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2018)

يا يسوع كن معنا 
ساعدنا ارجوك ليس لنا سواك 
آمين


----------



## انت مهم (22 يناير 2018)

بقولك يا رب لا تتركني ولا تخذلني.


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2018)

يايسوع استجب لصلواتي







​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2018)

احميني من كل شر يارب


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2018)

ربي... انت تعرف ما يقلق حياتي ....
وحدك القادر على مساعدتي.... 
فلا تهملني واستجب الى صلواتي....
وفرحني وحقق لي امنياتي....
امين

​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2018)

يارب
انت وحدك بس بقدر ألجأ ليه.







​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2018)

ربي والهي فرحة تسعد قلبي
 امين


----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2018)




----------



## david sofiane (6 فبراير 2018)

مفتاح النجاح
بعد توفيق الرب لك أن تركز تفكيرك على الأشياء التي تتمناها ،
 وليس على الأشياء التي تخشاها.. 
ثم اعمل من أجلها توكل على الرب بكل قلبك، وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد.
اميييييين


----------



## david sofiane (6 فبراير 2018)

ساعدهم يا رب وشيل منهم كل ضيقة وتعب 
 لانك انت واهب الحياة والفرح والسلام


----------



## david sofiane (6 فبراير 2018)

الرب راعينا هو دوما معنا


----------



## david sofiane (6 فبراير 2018)

سادوس علي الشيطان بإسم الأب و الإبن و قوة روح القدس


----------



## david sofiane (6 فبراير 2018)

بموتك وقيامتك يارب نلنا الحياة الابدية وبجلدتك المسمرة يا رب نلنا الشفاء


----------



## david sofiane (6 فبراير 2018)

نأتك يا رب ساجدين خاشعين لك علي يوم مر علي خير وسلام
 يوم حملتنا فيه علي ذراعيك الحانيه فمرت كل امورنا علي خير ولم يصيبنا مكروه
 لانك انت الهنا الحي القدوس الذي تسند وتعين اولادك ولا تتركنا، يتامي  ابدا بل في كل حين ترعانا وتحمينا وتسترها علينا من كل الشرور والمخاطر  وتعطينا دائما من خيراتك التي لا تحصي ولا تعد وتفيض بالخير علي الجميع  دائما ولا تحاسبنا كأثامنا
 فلك كل الشكر امين


----------



## david sofiane (6 فبراير 2018)

ربي يسوع نرفع لك صلاتنا
 بكل انسحاق قلب طالبين رحمتك يارب علينا
 نقف امام عرشك نترحي نعمتك علينا وعطفك لينا في ان تشفي امراضنا الكثيره فنحن جبلتك صنعه يديك نترجي منك يا قدوس الشفاء 
 فنحن نعلم انك تعمل لصالح اولادك ولا نعلم حكمتك
 ولكن نعلم انك لا تعطي تجربه اكثر من احتمال الانسان
 لذلك
 نتضرع اليك ان تزيل هذه الامراض بقوه يدك القديره
 عن كل واحد وواحده في الصفحه
 امين يارب اسمع واستحب
 من اجل مراحمك فقط 
 *امين*


----------



## david sofiane (6 فبراير 2018)

ربي يسوع نشكرك لاننا في رعايتك محفوظين
 وبدمك محميين وبقوة لاهوتك
 نشفي ونحيا ونعيش
 لذلك نحمدك ما بقينا في عمرنا ونطلب ونتضرع اليك ان تحفظنا في هذه الليله   في ظل حمايتك يا حنون من كل شر وشبه شر من كل فكر لا يرضي صلاحك
 من كل مرض من كل ضيق
 من. كل فعل الشيطان وحيله 
 واجعلنا دائما ينمو فكرنا نحو سمائك ونتطلع الي رضائك
 ونعيش لمجد اسمك
 امين


----------



## david sofiane (6 فبراير 2018)

علمني يا رب أن أكون أذنا تسمع صوتك باستمرار.


----------



## david sofiane (6 فبراير 2018)

علمني أن أكون خزفا يحمل لمسات يدك يا قدير.
 علمني أن أكون فكرة تتجه دائما لعمل الخير.
 علمني أن أكون نباتا يعلو نحوك بازدهار.
 علمني أن أكون شجرة يحتمي بها طيور السماء.


----------



## david sofiane (6 فبراير 2018)

علمني أن أكون عيونا ترى وتلاحظ ابسط الأشياء.
علمني أن أكون يدا تسند من يقترب من الاخطاء.
علمني أن أكون طيرا يسبح بحريه في كل الارجاء.
علمني أن أكون إيمانا يحمل معه محبه ورجاء.
علمني أن أكون ذراعاً تمتد دائما للعطاء.


----------



## david sofiane (6 فبراير 2018)

علمني أن أكون شاكرا لمن أعطانا الفداء.
علمني أن أكون جائعاً دائما لخبز الحياة.
علمني أن أكون قلباً يذوب حبا في من احياه.
علمني أن أكون صداً لصوتك الذي سمعناه.
علمني أن أكون بسمة لمن الهموم دنياه.


----------



## david sofiane (6 فبراير 2018)

علمني أن أكون صورة لمن سفك دماه.
علمني أن أكون ناظراً لشخصك في كل من القاه.
علمني أن أكون شخصا يعلن بحياته محبة الله.


----------



## david sofiane (6 فبراير 2018)

اشف يا ربّ جراحي الخفيّة التي هي سبب أمراض جسديّة.
إنّي أهبك قلبي، اقبله يا ربّ، طهّره وأعطني عواطف قلبك الإلهيّ. بحقّ ثقتي بك، يا ربّ.
ساعدني لأكون وديعًا ومتواضعًا.
هبني، يا ربّ، الشفاء من الألم الذي يقهرني بسبب موت الأشخاص العزيزة على قلبي.
إنّك أنت القيامة والحياة إجعلني قادرًا على أن أكسب من جديد السلام والفرح.
إجعلني شاهدًا حقيقيًّا لقيامتك، لانتصارك على الخطيئة والموت ولحضورك الحيّ في حياتي.
آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (8 فبراير 2018)

اشكرك ربي والهي لرعايتك وحمايتك وحفظك لي كل يوم ...
انت الي ابداً ما بتتركني وماسك ايدي بايديك....
ما ابهاك...وما اشهاك


----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (19 فبراير 2018)

انت هو الشافي يارب


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2018)

يا رب .. 
أسندني في ضعفي وأستمع لصلاتي


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2018)

يا رب علّمني الصبر في وجه الضيقات
 وساعدني أتكل عليك عندما تواجهني الأزمات





 آمين يا رب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.​


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2018)




----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مارس 2018)

أنا اكره البكاء يا الله… ولكنني أبكي.! 
أبكي لأن حجم الحزن الذي سكن بداخلي..
 أكبر من أن أتحملهُ.. أبكي لأني أصبحت أجهل 
كيف بإستطاعة المرء أن يفر من آلامهُ وخيباتهُ!  
أبكي يا الله لأنني خارت قواي ولم أعُد أحتمِل، 
إني أستسلم فهل تتدخّل؟ ​


----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2018)

يارب المستحيلات أرني الفرح في كل ما أريد 
يارب انت اعلم مافي قلبي ربي ارزقني 
بما لا اعرف كيف اطلبه منك فأنت اعلم بما تحتاجه نفسي
​


----------



## ميرنا (6 مارس 2018)

شكرا يارب على خيرك


----------



## ميرنا (6 مارس 2018)

R.O.R.O قال:


> أنا اكره البكاء يا الله… ولكنني أبكي.!
> أبكي لأن حجم الحزن الذي سكن بداخلي..
> أكبر من أن أتحملهُ.. أبكي لأني أصبحت أجهل
> كيف بإستطاعة المرء أن يفر من آلامهُ وخيباتهُ!
> ...


يا رور الوحيد اللى عارف مقدار حزنك الرب يسوع هو الوحيد اللى قادر يشيل عنك لانه رجل اوجاع ومختبر حزن قال تعالوا اليا يا جميع المتعبيين صلى ولو مخرجتيش بحل للمشكلة هتخرجى عندك سلام وتعزية


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2018)




----------



## soul & life (8 مارس 2018)

ارجوك يارب كن معى لا تتركنى اعلم اننى لا استحق انظر لى كرحمتك يارب وليس لاستحقاقى  بايدك يارب تهدى الضال وتقوى الضعيف عدى ايام غربتنا على خير وابعد عنا عدو الخير فرح قلوبنا واصلح حالنا لتكن مشيئك .. امين


----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2018)

يارب
 اجعل إيماني بك يزداد لأحمل ثمار ا في حياتي
 وأتغلب على المشاكل التي تقابلني
​


----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2018)

إلهي .
دَبرحياتي
 گما تحبهآ أنت


----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (18 مارس 2018)

اشكرك على كل شي


----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2018)

يارب
انت تعلم مابداخلي
حققه لي


----------



## كلدانية (19 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (26 مارس 2018)

تعبان من دونك يا يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2018)

ساعدني يارب


----------



## soso a (31 مارس 2018)

أغصاني قطعتها منذ زمن،
يبست علي الطريق،
متي تأتي إليَّ،
نفسي قد أعياها الإنتظار!


----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2018)

يا رب  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



من كل قلبي عليكَ أتكلت وبحكمتكَ يا رب وثقت 
وبمشيئتكَ يا رب آمنت 
 ومَن يحميني يا رب سواك أنت


----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2018)

عظيم أنت يارب
 وحبك ليس له مثيل
بموتك
 اعطيتني الحياة الابديه






​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)

اشكرك الهي وربي علئ كل شي
كن معنا دائما اميين






​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)

يا رب يسوع اشفي كل مريض 
وتحنن علينا وارحمنا 
من ضيقات واحزان هذا الزمان.. 
امين


----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)

اشكرك يارب علئ مساعدتك لنا


----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)

لتكن يارب مشيئتك ..."
 ليس كما أريد أنا، بل كما تريد أنت


----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)

يا رب .. 
في قلبي دعوات لا يعلمها إلا أنتَ .. 
فأستجب لي .


----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)

ﺃﻧــــﺖ ﺗﻌـــﺮﻑ ﻣـــﺎﺫﺍ ﺃﺭﻳــــﺪ .. 
ﻭ ﺗﻌـــﺮﻑ ﺃﻳﻀــــﺎً ﻣـــﺎ ﻻ ﺃﺭﻳـــﺪﻩ ..
ﻭﻟﻜـــﻦ ﻓـــﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﻬـــﻰ ﺃﻧـــﺖ ﺍﻟـــﺬﻱ ﺗﻌﻄـــﻲ ..
ﻭﻛـــﻞ ﻋﻄﺎﻳــــﺎﻙ ﻫـــﻲ ﻧﻌﻤـــﻪ ﻳـــﺎ ﺭﺏ .


----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)

يسوع
 وجودك معنا يجعلنا
 نسير في طريق المحبة 
 رغم كل الصعاب 
 كن معنا دائماً ...
ونور خطواتنا
... امين ...


----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)

وضعنا حياتنا بين يديك يا رب...
إحمينا من كل شر و مرض 
لانه لا يستحيل عليك شيئاً


----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2018)

عندما لا استطيـع ان اتكلـم من ثقـل همومـي .. 
ارفـع عينـي الـى السـماء .. 
وبصمتـي اتحـدث اليـك وحـدك ..
فانـت تعـرف مـا بداخلـي ، بــدون ان اتكلـم


----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2018)

يا رب 
أمسح دموع كل متألم وحزين


----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2018)

شـكــراً لك ياإلـهــي 
لأنــك تــرى وتـرتـب لـي مـا لا أراه أنــــا


----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2018)

يارب عيوني نحوك 
واعلم انك تستطيع كل شيء 
وتغير  ضرورفي وحياتي للافضل


----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)

أيها الآب الحنون 
انت الذي تريد سعادة و راحة ابنائك 
..لتلمس يديك جراحهم فتطيب ..
ساعد جميع المرضى المحتاجين لمعونتك الهي .. 





بك ثقتنا   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2018)

شكرا لك يايسوع لانك كنت معي اليوم 
في صعوباتي وفي افراحي واحزاني 
شكرا لك لانك دائما انت معي


----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2018)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 مايو 2018)

يا رب --- انت عالم بوجع قلبى -- انت عالم بحالى ... رائفتك يا رب


----------



## انت مهم (3 مايو 2018)

سامحني يارب لاني عوجت المستقيم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 مايو 2018)

يااا رب


----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2018)

اشكرك يا رب لانك منحتني
  ان اعبر هذا اليوم بسلام 
اني اختم نهاري يا رب بشكرك 
كما افتتحته بتسبيحك.


----------



## انت مهم (5 مايو 2018)

ابطل مشورة اخيتوفل يااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2018)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2018)

صباح الخير يا رب ... ابداء الْيَوْمَ معانا ... رجلك قبل رجلنا ... مد إيدك قبل أدنا فى اى مكان ريحينه او شىء نعمله 
بارك يومنا بيك يا رب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2018)

*اجْعَلْ يَا رَبُّ حَارِسًا لِفَمِي. احْفَظْ بَابَ شَفَتَيَّ*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مايو 2018)

أشكرك يا رب على محبتك  .... 
بارك يا رب الْيَوْمَ ... 
خلينى أدركك اكثر يا رب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مايو 2018)

انت عارف يا رب ان بكره  لازم نحط جهاز 24H Monitory
لقياس نبضات قلب ابنى الصغير----- قلبه فى يدك انت يا رب--- اعمل الصالح يا ربى الغالى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مايو 2018)

يا رب عارف بالى في قلبى .....


----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2018)

يارب انعم علئ قلبي
فرحة تمنيتها كثيراااا


----------



## انت مهم (18 مايو 2018)

عظيم انت يااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مايو 2018)

قلبه يا رب بين أديك ... خلى الجهاز .يظهر اى شىء لو فيه  خطر


----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2018)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مايو 2018)

اشكرك يا ربى ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مايو 2018)

بحبك يا ربى


----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2018)

يارب حقق الي بالي
لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 مايو 2018)

رامى !!!؟؟
خلاص يا ربى يبقى رامى هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مايو 2018)

يا رب  فى الجو الصعب و الحر دا أبعت نسمه جميله لطيفه  منك لأولادك يا رب 
أحميهم من الحر يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2018)

شكرا لك يارب  لانك معي وتسمعني 
وتعطينا من عطاك اشكرك الى دهر الداهرين
اميييين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 مايو 2018)

بحبك يا رب انت جمييييل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 مايو 2018)

يا رب خلى كلامى نافع و بناء -- ارجوك يا رب متخليش حد يحزن من اى كلمه بقولها ---


----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2018)

يارب ارجوك ساعدني 
وحقق الي بالي


----------



## انت مهم (1 يونيو 2018)

افتح قلبي القاسي واملك فيه يا يسوع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 يونيو 2018)

يا رب ... انت قولت خرافى تعرف صوتى ... خلينى أميز صوتك يا رب كويس .. يا رب ساعدنا


----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2018)

يا رب نضع هذا اليوم كل شيء بين يديك...
اوجاعنا وافراحنا..
هبنا هذا النهار ان نستريح بك...
سهل حياتنا ...وارشدنا بأن نعمل بوصاياك


----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)

لتكن مشيئتك 
يا رب في حياتي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يونيو 2018)

يا ربى -- خلى نظرتك ليا و رائيك فيا هى الحاجه الواحيده الى تهمنى--


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2018)

يا رب -- ادينى حكمه فى التصرف و الكلام-- يا رب اعنى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 يونيو 2018)

يا رب ...........رحمتك يا ربى ---
اكيد انت اعلم-- و لك خطه -- ارشدنى و فهمنى ...


----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2018)

اعرف ربي انك لن تتركني
ستسمع صلاتي وتستجيب لي.
ستفرح قلبي وتنسيني احزاني
 لأني اثق بك واؤمن انك  معي. 
آمين


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2018)

علمني اتضع واطيع مثلك بابا


----------



## انت مهم (8 يونيو 2018)

قلبا نقيا اخلق فيا يا الله وجدد ما في داخلي


----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2018)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يونيو 2018)

ليه يا رب بحس بوحده  .... مش انت معايا 
ليه يا ربى بحس بحزن ... مش انت فرحى 
ليه يا رب بحس بضعف ... مش انت قوتى 
ليه يا رب بحس بثقل احمالى ... مش انت شايل عنى 
ثبتنىً فيك يا ربى


----------



## My Rock (13 يونيو 2018)

يسوع... هامسك ومش هارخيك


----------



## اني بل (13 يونيو 2018)

ما أعظم عملك في حياتي
دايما ممنونة بشكر على مدى الأيام اللي عم تعملوا معي عجيب يدل على عظمتك التي تفوق الوصف بحبك بابا


----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (14 يونيو 2018)

هقولك يا رب اشفيني روحياً وجسدياً...


----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2018)

يارب اشفي كل مريض


----------



## انت مهم (15 يونيو 2018)

هقولك يارب مديونة لك بحياتي وعمري من اجل حبك العظيم..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2018)

فرحانه يا رب انك رتبت لى زياره لدير الانبا أنطونيوس كمان ظ¤ ساعات تقريبا 
و كمان احضر القداس هناك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2018)

محتاجه لك .. محتاجه لحنانك ...


----------



## اني بل (17 يونيو 2018)

أنا مقصرة يا بابا سامحني ها لفترة وبعدك ب المثابرة وإتمام العمل


----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2018)

اشكرك يا رب على كل عطاياك







​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)

يارب ابعد عني مايقلقني وارح قلبي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يونيو 2018)

الموت يا ربى شىء صعب---
اعطيتنا قلب و ملائته بمحبتك-- اعطيتنا مشاعر و احاسيس جميله نتشارك بيها--
اصبحنا متعلقين باحبابنا و اقربنا و اصحابنا و اهلنا ---


عندما نفقد شخص منهم كائن جزء من قلبنا تمذق و ذهب معهم .. و تظل ذكرايات رغم جمالها لكنها تسكب خل على مكان جرح القلب--
نطلب منك يا رب تعزيه كبيره و سلام و غلق جرح قلب كل انسان فقد عزيز و غالى له--
انت وحدك يا رب تقدر ان ترحم و تعزى القلوب---
لا كلام تعزيه بيساعد و لا شخص يقدر يداوى--
لك كل بركه و مجد يا ابونا السماوى


----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2018)

اني اثق بك يارب
استجب لصلاتي


----------



## اني بل (23 يونيو 2018)

يارب فرح قلوب إخوتي في المنتدى أنا بحبهم أوي احفظهم جميعا لمجدك


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2018)

يا رب استجب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 يونيو 2018)

يا رب معقول !ازاى كدا -- انا حزنت جدا من الماقشه دى---


----------



## انت مهم (26 يونيو 2018)

كان يوم امس رائع مع اخوتي الغاليين بشكرك يارب لهذه الشركه الجميله


----------



## اني بل (26 يونيو 2018)

هللويا ربنا يبارك شركتنا الحلوة 
احلى الأيام اللي منعشها يا ربنا معاك


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2018)

اعلم يارب عندما ينغلق باب
سوف تفتح لي باب ثاني.
واعلم يارب عندما تأخد مني شيئا‘
فستعوضني بشئ احسن واجمل منه
ولاكن لااستطيع ان اقول لك غير 
لتكن مشيئتك لامشيئتي.
ولتكن ارادتك لاارادتي 
لانك أبي السماوي 
امين


----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (2 يوليو 2018)

يارب ليش مش سامعني
ليش ما في حل؟
ليش يارب ليش....


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يوليو 2018)

يارب اشفى ام بيشوى


----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2018)

ارجوك يارب كن معى لا تتركنى 










​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يوليو 2018)

يا رب بطلب منك تحافظ على الولد المخطوف و ترده لاهله و لمامته أرجوك يا رب


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2018)

كلك مشتهيات يا حبيبى
تستاهل سجودى وطيبى


----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)

جعلت الرب امامى فى كل حين .
لانه عن يمينى فلا اتزعزع..​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يوليو 2018)

يا رب ... الطفل المخطوف يرجع لاهله ... يا رب صبر مامته و حافظ عليه يا رب ...،


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يوليو 2018)

شكرا يارب لجودك ومحبتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يوليو 2018)

اشكرك يا رب ان الطفل رجع لاهله بسلام


----------



## اني بل (9 يوليو 2018)

عندي ثقة بشفاءك لام بيشوي
ممنونة لطفك ومحبتك وقدرتك الفايقة


----------



## انت مهم (9 يوليو 2018)

محتاجه تدخلك يارب


----------



## اني بل (9 يوليو 2018)

واثقة فيك ابي الحبيب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يوليو 2018)

يا رب..............


----------



## اني بل (10 يوليو 2018)

ايماني بقدرتك كبيرة والمستحيل عندك مؤكد


----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)

نشكرك أيها الرب الهنا على كل شئ 
عالمين أننا في يديك الأمينة وبعنايتك الإلهية ترعانا 
وتحفظ حياتنا نصلي لتملئ القلوب بالمحبة والرحمة 
على بعضنا البعض ونبذ الخلافات والكراهية 
حل سلامك في قلوبنا وبيوتنا 
واقبل صلواتنا واستجب لنا وارحمنا






اميييين


----------



## انت مهم (14 يوليو 2018)

محتاجلك يا تتركني يارررررب


----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)

يارب  اجعلني صبورة سعيدة  قنوعة  موفقة 
يارب سهل الامور التي تقف على عاتقي 
وافرجها قريبا يارب


----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)

ربّ أفرحني بشيء انتظر حدوثه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يوليو 2018)

يا رب --- ليه يا ابى رغم حبك و حنانك و احتضانك و بركاتك و هداياك-- بردوا بندور على الحب فى البشر -- و نبقى حزنانين و بائسين-- ليه مش مكتفيين-- مع ان حبك يا رب  هو الحب الوحيد الحقيقى  الحب الوحيد الى المفروض بيشبع--
 ليه البشر ضرير ليه يا رب بندور على الاتعاب و الراحه عندك-----
 قوينى بيك يا رب -- املا قلبى بيك -- خلينى منتظرش محبه من بشر-- حبك يكفينى و يغمرنى و يفيض--


----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (25 يوليو 2018)

الى متى؟؟...........


----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2018)

يارب ساعد كل المتالمين في الأرض 
وحل الأمن والسلام على الجميع يا رب


----------



## انت مهم (27 يوليو 2018)

مش فاهمه حاجه يااااارب


----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2018)

لتكن يارب مشيئتك ." ليس كما أريد أنا
 بل كما تريد أنت


----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2018)

نضع كل شئ بين يديك يارب أحمالنا 
 وأوجاعنا بين يديك أنت القادر على كل
  شئ ولتكن مشيئتك .. 





أمين


----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)

يارب احمينا وساعدنا واستجب لدعائنا
وأبعد عنا الصعاب وسهلى أمورنا يارب


----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (3 أغسطس 2018)

اعلن ليا مشيئتك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 أغسطس 2018)

يا رب بتنقى قلوبنا و نفوسنا بالتجارب الصعبه .. 
نقى قلبى وًنفسى  بنار محبتك ... علمنى كيف احبك


----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2018)

يارب كلي امل ورجاء بحضورك بحياتي 
فلتكن مشيئتك يارب


----------



## انت مهم (7 أغسطس 2018)

لتكن مشيئتك يارب في الامر...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أغسطس 2018)

محتاجه حضنك و حنانك ... محتاجالك تطبطب عليا يا رب ...
ماليش غيرك يا ابى ......


----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2018)

ارحمنا يارب لأننا عليك اتكلنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أغسطس 2018)

يا رب  رحمتك


----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (16 أغسطس 2018)

اشكرك رغم كل ما بيا


----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2018)

شكراً على كل شيء اعطيته لي 
في هذا اليوم وسائر ايام حياتي 
انت الذي تملأني بالأمان 
والحمايه والنعمة شكراً لك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)

يا رب 
اطلب معونتك انتظرها لحظة بلحظة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2018)

دبر الامور يا رب-- و طيب القلوب يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2018)

يا ربّ انت تدرك كلّ شيء
فسهّل لي كلّ شيء


----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2018)

يا رب ... 
أفتح لنا جميع الأبواب المغلقة 
وأختار لنا الطريق بحسب مشيئتكٓ





 .آمين


----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 أكتوبر 2018)

يا رب ... عيوننا عليك


----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2018)

شكراً على كل شيء اعطيته لي 
في هذا اليوم وسائر ايام حياتي​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2018)

طلبتك من عمق قلبي يا يسوع  
أعني واسمع طلبتي





 يارب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 أكتوبر 2018)

يا رب ......... اعننى


----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2018)

يا رب انا أثق بك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أكتوبر 2018)

يا رب  
تصبح على خير


----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2018)

يسوع معي ممن اخاف


----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## Maran+atha (14 أكتوبر 2018)

بركتك يا ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معنا دائماً
بنعمتك يا ربنا يسوع المسيح تخلصنا من ضعفتنا
برعيتك يا ربنا يسوع المسيح تنجينا من الضيقات​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 أكتوبر 2018)

محتاجه لايد تطبطب عليا --- محتاجه لحضن يضمنى--
 املانى يا رب بروحك و كفينى  اغمرى  و فى حضن محبتك دفينى--
محتاجه ليك يا ابى


----------



## انت مهم (15 أكتوبر 2018)

يارب بطلبك من كل قلبي


----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2018)

شكراً لك يارب على كل شيء .
​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2018)

كن معنا يارب واستجب لصوت تضرعنا​


----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)

اشفيهم يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)

أليك نرفع ألدعاء يا الهنا. قارعين باب تعطفك 
يا غني بالمراحم والرافات. يارب ارحم شعبك وخلصهم 
من كل ظلم وضيق واضطهاد . 
خلص شعبك من الاشرار  وانصف المظلومين. 
ولا تدع  يا رب الشر يسود وينتصر . 
يا رب القوات كن معنا، فليس لنا  في الضيقات معين سواك.​


----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2018)

يارب نسألك بأن تلمس المرضى بنعمتك و تشفيهم
مرضى النفوس مرضى الجسد مرضى القلوب القاسية 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 نوفمبر 2018)

شكرا لأنك أبى وبتتحملنى


----------



## انت مهم (16 نوفمبر 2018)

ليش تركتني في يئاسي وحزني


----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2018)

يا رب ..
 العالم مشتاق للسلام​


----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)

يارب ليس لي غيرك استنجد به  
اسمع ندائي يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2018)

يا يسوع .. لمسة منك تشفي كل مريض ..​


----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2018)

يا رب .. 
إنني أثق بكَ أنك ترسل لي 
تعزيتي في وقت شدَّتي  وألمي​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 ديسمبر 2018)

يا الهى عينيه عليك


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2018)

يا يسوع اشفي المرضى بحق الألأمك 
يا يسوع اشفي كل المتألمين.. 
ارحمهم يا رب وانظر الى آلامهم ومعاناتهم .. 
وأعطهم الصبر والراحة والسلام لك كل المجد والقوه  والبركة والعزة
  إلي الآبد آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2018)

يا يسوع؛
 اذكر كل مريض طريح الفراش، 
 كل متألم معنوياً أو جسدياً.
فأنت الشافي، انت من جربت كل أنواع الألام.
انت فقط تستطيع ان تعينهم، بل وتحمل عنهم؛​


----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2018)

يا رب ..
أمنحنا الصبر والقوة لكي نتحمّل مصاعب 
الحياة ونبتعد عن كل عمل لا يرضيك ......
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2018)

نورك يا يــســوع إذا أشرق في القلوب 
لا توجد قوة في العالم يمكن أن تــطـــــــفــئــه​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)

يا رب اجعل الافراح التي غمرتنا 
في موسم الاعياد  ترافقنا طوال ايام السنة...
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2019)

يا رب لا ادري ما تحمله لي الأيام 
لكن ثقتي بــ انك معي تكفيني​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 يناير 2019)

مكنتش اعرف انك بهذا القرب 
احبك ربى


----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2019)

يا رب ...
كما غسلتَ الأرض بالمطر 
أغسل قلوبنا من الحزن والألم والوجع
  وأملئها فرح وسعادة​


----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2019)

أشكرك يا ملك المجد
 لأنني بحمايتك قد عبرت هذا النهار







​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2019)

ربي أنزل دفئك ورحمتك على فقير يرتجف
 لا مأوى له في هذا البرد !​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يناير 2019)

يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2019)

عندما اصلّي لك يا الهي
 استمّد منك قوّة تنسيني اهوالي
 وابتسم واعرف انك ستغيّر احوالي
 لأني يا ربي اؤمن انه عليك اتكالي ..اميٌن​


----------



## اني بل (17 يناير 2019)

انك قادر على كل شي ولايعسر عليك امر
واثقة كل الثقة واليقينية بقدرتك الفايقة على تغيير كل شي
لمستك علينا وسلامك وروحك يملانا ويرشدنا ونكون سبب فرح ورضى من شخصك قادر يارب


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2019)

ربي وألهي يسوع الحبيب :
 كن معي اليوم وكل يوم 
فالحياة بدونك لا معنى لها​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2019)

ثقتي بك يارب


----------



## Maran+atha (29 يناير 2019)

أسندني يارب فاخلص


----------



## mera22 (31 يناير 2019)

*جدد روحك القدوس فينا يارب روح الغلبة والنصرة*


----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2019)

احمدك واشكرك يارب
لان كنت معي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 فبراير 2019)

يا ربى صلاتى للى محتاجلك يا رب ... للى حاسس انه فى ضيقه و متروك ... للى حاسس انك دايما سايبه يا رب الدنيا تلطم فيه ... فهمه يا رب انه فيك و مينفعش أصلا تبقى بعيد ... 
اديله حكمه هدوء و سلام ... 
حسسه بقربك يا رب ... أنشله يا رب  ...
....


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 فبراير 2019)

كلى منك ... اى فرح منك اى سلام منك اى فكر منك اىً حب منك ... قدس دايما يا رب كل شىء فيك 
اعنى يا رب فقلبىً لا يدق بارادتى ....


----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2019)

نفسي اصحى الاقيك يا رب مغير كل احوالي 
خلي الفرح يدق بابي


----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2019)

يا رب كن انت معيني​


----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2019)

اول مرة احس انى زعلانة من الدنيا 
 (الى متى يارب تنسانى )
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 فبراير 2019)

الم ... طيب يا ربى الام


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2019)

محتاجتك يارب
ملناش غيرك ترفع عنا الاحزان


----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2019)

بين يديك يارب حياتي








​


----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2019)

تركت كل شي في ايدك يارب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 مارس 2019)

كم انت جميل  يا ربى


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2019)

وضعنا حياتنا بين يديك يا رب القوات...
إحمينا من كل شر و مرض لانه لا يستحيل عليك شيئاً


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2019)

اشكرك دائما  يارب على نعمك 







​


----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2019)

ساصمت حتئ تتكلم 
انت يارب







​


----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2019)

اعطني قوة احتمال


----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2019)

ثقتي بك يارب'







​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أبريل 2019)

شكرا لك يارب 
علي رعايتك وحبك وحنانك علينا 
مهما نقول دا شئ بسيط أمام أهتمامك بنا يارب 







​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2019)

يارب انت تعلم مابداخلي
فحققه لي


----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2019)

يارب كن معي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أبريل 2019)

اقول لك ايه يا رب--- جميل جمال -- ملوش مثال -- و لا فى الخياال


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أبريل 2019)

حكمتك يا رب----


----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2019)

رحمتك يارب


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (16 أبريل 2019)

يا رب ليكن لي ارادتك وليس كارادتي​


----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2019)

يارب لك لجات لاتتركني'







​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أبريل 2019)

كل شهوة قلبى هى أنت يارب
بحبك 
بهديلك كل قلبى وكل عمرى


----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2019)

لتكن مشيئتك يارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أبريل 2019)

شكرا يارب لان بموتك أحيتنى واعطيتنى الخلاص


----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2019)

فرح قلبي يارب


----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2019)

ثقتي بك يارب
لاتتركنا


----------



## bilseka (3 مايو 2019)

ليك كل الحمد والشكر


----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2019)

يارب سهل امور 
كل من يطلب منك 






اميين
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2019)

يارب بطلبك من كل قلبي







​


----------



## bilseka (8 مايو 2019)

إنت سند وضهر ليا في الدنيا ومن غيرك لا توجد حياة لأنك إنت الحياة...


----------



## كلدانية (8 مايو 2019)

يارب احمينا وساعدنا 
 وأبعد عنا الصعاب وسهلى أمورنا يارب


----------



## كلدانية (12 مايو 2019)

بشكرك يا رب على كل حال


----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2019)

ليس لي سواك 
استجب يارب


----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2019)

بركتك يا رب 
تكون معنا دائماً


----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2019)

لتكن مشيئتك 
في جميع الاحوال يارب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2019)

طرى الجو يا ربى -- الطف يا رب بالعمال الغلابه الى شغالين فى عز الشمس و الحر فى الشارع و صايمين


----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2019)

تركت كل شي في يديك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2019)

اشكرك يارب







​


----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2019)

سلمت لك أمري يا رب
 لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2019)

يارب فرحني


----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2019)

إمنحني يا رب الحكمة







​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2019)

يارب استجب لكل دعواتنا


----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2019)

حكمتك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2019)

يا رب 
 اطلب معونتك 
انتظرها لحظة بلحظة


----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2019)

في صمتي اتي اليك يارب
استجب لي






​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2019)

يا رب عليك وضعت رجائي
 و بكل إيماني دعوتك 
 فلتكن مشيئتك.
 ++ أميـــــــــن ++​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2019)

اسندنى يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2019)

بطلب يارب بركتك في كل خطواتي 
وتدبيرك انت يارب







​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2019)

يا يسوع عندما ترهقني الحياة 
كن أنت قوتي وثباتي


----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2019)

ساعدنا يارب







​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2019)

يا رب ، ازرع المحبة في القلوب
 فيحلّ السلام بين الشعوب







​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)

احمينا يارب 







​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2019)

ثقتي بك يارب







​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2019)

يارب اشفي كل مريض







​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2019)

من الاعماق صرخت لك يارب
اسمع صوتي


----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2019)

احمينا يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2019)

ليس لنا غيرك يايسوع





ساعدنا وكن معنا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2019)

دبر الامور يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2019)

سلمتك حياتي يا رب 
فلتكن مشيئتك 








​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2019)

الغالى يرخصلك
وكل مافىَّ أخصصلك


----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2019)

اشكرك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2019)

عليك توكلت يارب


----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2019)

يا رب العراق بين يديك 
احمي اهله وشعبه وامنحه
 الامان والسلام يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2019)

لي وطن يذوق مر الحياة 
 يارب يسوع ابعد الشر
 والاشرار عن هذا الوطن 
يارب احفظ العراق وشعبه 
 قلبي عليك ياوطني
&#55357;&#56852;&#55357;&#56852;​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2019)

يا رب، اشف المرضى المتألمين.... 
وساعد كل فقير مسكين....
فرّح قلب كل حزين... 
وهبه السعادة الان وكل حين..
اميين..


----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2019)

يارب: 
ريح كل قلب متعب 
 وأن تشفي كل إنسان موجوع .






أمين 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2019)

بين يديك استودع عراقي يا الهي.
ازرع سلامك، في قلوب حاكميه.
والحب بين ثنايا ابنائه وشعبه!
ارحموا العراق واتركوه وشأنه،
 بين يدي الرب باريه استودعوه!
امين يارب استجب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 أكتوبر 2019)

الهى -- اشكرك على محبتك الغير مشروطه ليا رغم ضعفى -- رغم عدم استحقاقى و خيبتى-- علمنى كيف احبك يا ابى


----------



## oesi no (26 أكتوبر 2019)

كفاية كدة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أكتوبر 2019)

أشفى ستلا يا ربى و ارفع عنها اى الم


----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2019)

يا رب بين يديك
 استودع وطني


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 نوفمبر 2019)

يا رب -- اقدى معظم وقتى  فى صمت -- صمت مع افكارى و مع نفسى-- فلا اجد فى صمتى سواك يا إلهى --- املك على افكارى و على قلبى --


----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2019)

في ضيقي ألتجيء إليك 
وفي فرحي أنادي أسمك 
وسأبقى حتى نهاية عمري أردّد : يا يسوع​


----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2019)

اني اثق بك يارب
 استجب لصلاتي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 نوفمبر 2019)

ليه يا رب شعور الوحدة ... مش انت يا رب مالينى و مكفينى 
املك يا الهى على مشاعري 
املك يا سيدى


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2019)

طلبتك من عمق قلبي يارب 





ارحمني


----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2019)

يارب 
اسمع صوت شعبك المؤمن المصلي ..
لأجل بلد يعم سلامك وروحك القدوس فيه 
 اعلن مجدك وقوتك واظهر روحك فوق العراق'







​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 نوفمبر 2019)

حل يا ربى بنورك فيا ... أعطني سلامك فى ظل كل الأحداث الى ورا بعض ..


----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2019)

استطيع كل شئ بيك يا يسوع 
 لا تتركنى  
 لتكن ارادتك ومشيئتك فى حياتى​


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2019)

يا رب 
 اطلب معونتك 
انتظرها لحظة بلحظة


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2019)

يارب ارجوك ساعدني 
 وحقق الي بالي


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2019)

يا رب رافقنا وسهل امورنا


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2019)

أنقذنا يا رب من تجارب قاسية 
فوق أحتمالنا وفوق طاقتنا ..


----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2019)

يارب 
 لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2019)

ماليش غيرك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2019)

ثقتي بك
ساعدنا يارب


----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2019)

يارب انت تعرف الي بالي





ساعدني
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2019)

ياطفل المغارة .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
امنح السلام يا رب السلام..
لاوطاننا وشعوبنا .. 
علمنا المحبة والتواضع..
وادخل الفرح لقلوبنا .. .





آمين


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 ديسمبر 2019)

أشتهي هذا الإحساس أن يكون ثقل فوق أكتافي طول الطريق وأنفاسي نجاهد كي أصل دون أن يسقطني ثقلي ويكسر ظهري للموت.يصرخون فى أذني لن تصل.سيكسر عمر كل واحد بالموت.يضعون أشواك.خذ هذا العناء عني .خذ كل شيء.اعرف أنك تنتظر بقربي أن اقول لك خذ أحمالي فقد فنيت قوتي.اعرف أن هذه رحمتك.تألمت لخليقتك.أكثر مما نتألم لأجلنا. .


----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2019)

اثق بك يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2019)

يا رب ..
تحنّن علينا بمراحمك الإلهية 
وأنقذنا من ضيقاتنا وأنزع عنا همومنا ....
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2019)

يارب 
فرح الجميع في السنة الجديدة







​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2020)

يارب احمينا وساعدنا 
 وأبعد عنا الصعاب وسهل أمورنا يارب


----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2020)

اشكرك يارب على كل شيء


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (10 يناير 2020)

يا رب اشكرك ليس من اجل كل شئ فقط ولا على كل شئ فقط بل في كل شئ لك تسبيحي وترنيمي وعبادتي وحبي وخدمتي بخوراً وطيباً عند قدميك


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2020)




----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2020)

مقدرش اعيش من غيرك مهما كانت ظروفى


----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2020)

فرح قلبي يارب


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)

يا رب نؤمن انك ساهر علينا ولا تنام.... 
نرجوك ربي ان ترافقنا اليوم وكل الايام....





امين
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2020)

يا رب
 فرّح قلوب تعبت من الألم







​


----------



## Maran+atha (26 يناير 2020)




----------



## حياة بالمسيح (26 يناير 2020)

ارتفع اللهم على السموات وليترفع على كل الارض مجدك مجدك ملئ كل الارض ليعرف اسمك في كل الارض ولترى الشعوب مجدك ملكك ملك كل الارض وسلطانك من دورٍ فدور ملكوتك يا يسوع ليس له حدود السموات وما فيها والارض وما فوقها وما تحتها صنعة يداك العدل والرحمة والمحبة اساس ملكك احبك يا ربي الحبيب يسوع اباركك واشكرك كل حين سأعبدك ربي طوال غربتي يا يسوع فادي حياتي يا من فيك نجاتي يا فاديّ اوفى صديق وقلبي طول الطريق هايفضل ملك ليك وعيني طول الطريق ها تفضل ثابتة عليك لا ترى الا الاك


----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2020)




----------



## Maran+atha (30 يناير 2020)

اسندني حتى لا اسقط
و قويني لكي أفعل مشيئتك 
واحميني من كل شر ومن كل تجربة
آمين يارب.


----------



## Maran+atha (30 يناير 2020)

اسندني حتى لا اسقط
و قويني لكي أفعل مشيئتك 
واحميني من كل شر ومن كل تجربة
آمين يارب.


----------



## AdmanTios (30 يناير 2020)

أيها الكلمة!

أيها المسيح ما أجملك.... وما أعظمك.....

من يستطيع معرفتك؟... ومن يستطيع فهمك؟...

إجعلني أيها المسيح أعرُفك و أُحبك أكثر و بما أنك النور
أبعث في نفسي الفقيرة شعاعاً من نورك لكي أستطيع أن أراك و أفهمك .

دعني أُلقي إليك نظرة أيها الجمال اللامتناهي !

هبني إيماناً قوياً بك لكي تكون كلماتك كلها أنواراً تضيئني وتقودني إليك,
فأتبعك في جميع طرق العدل و الحق .

أيها المسيح! أيها الكلمة! أنت ربي! أنت معلمي الوحيد الأوحد.

أُريد أن اسمعك و أحقق عملياً كل تعاليمك.
أريد أن أسمع كلامك و أتأمل فيه وأحققه بأعمالي.

لأن في كلامك الحياة و الفرح و السلام و السعادة

فأنت ربي ومعلمي!

إني لا أريد أن أصغي إلا إليك.


----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2020)

خلص العالم يارب 
من هذا الفايروس القاتل







​


----------



## Maran+atha (31 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2020)

نضع أوجاعنا وأحمالنا بين يديك يا رب 
أنت القادر على كل شيء فلتكُن مشيئتكَ


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2020)

ربي كُن معي
 فلا معين غيرك







​


----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2020)

يارب اشفي كل مريض






​


----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2020)

اني أختُم، يا ربّ نهاري بشكركَ، 
كما افتتحتُهُ بتسبيحِكَ


----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2020)

ساعدنا وكن معنا





يارب


----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2020)

يايسوع 
 بشرنا بالخير والسعاده






 امين 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 فبراير 2020)

تعبانه يا ربى --- اشفينى


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2020)

يا حبيبي يا يسوع هبني أن أَعرِفَكَ 
وأن أُحِبَّكَ أَكْثَرَ فَأَكْثَر فلا  تَحْجُبْ وَجْهَكَ عَنِّي 
لأنني بأمَسِّ الحاجَةِ إليكَ 







​


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2020)

ليس لنا غيرك يايسوع





ساعدنا وكن معنا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2020)

يارب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



نطلب منك أن تمد يمينك على جميع المرضى وترفع 
عنهم هذا المرض امين يارب







​


----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2020)

في صمتي اتي اليك يارب
 استجب لي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مارس 2020)

ربى الغالى -- اشكرك على محبتك و نعمك يا الهى-- 

متسبناش يا رب -- او بمعنى اصح متخليناش نسيبك او نفتكر انك بعيد رغم وجودك فينا-- نقى قلوبنا و شيل الغيوم علشان نشوفك----و نصدق انك اصلا فى تكوينا-- او بمعنا اصح اننا اصلا فيك انت فمش ممكن تبقى بعيد--


----------



## AdmanTios (5 مارس 2020)

حياتي بين يديك إفعل بها كحسب مشيئُك يا رب​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 مارس 2020)

ها انا أمتك فليكن لي ما تريد ولن اسألك لماذا أمر ما أمر به بل اسألك ماذا تريدني ان أفعل لاتمم ارادتك في حياتي وحياة اسرتي الهم نور بصيرتي الروحية لادرك وافهم ما يجب عليّ فعله


----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2020)

يا رب ارحم


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2020)

يا رب ..
في هذه الليلة أمسح دموع كل حزين 
وأعطيهِ الصبر وأشفِ كل نفس
 لا يعلم بوجعها إلا أنتَ.







​


----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2020)

يارب عاملنا برحمتك
ارفع الوبأ ابانا السماوي 
لك نرفع صلاواتنا ليلاً ونهاراً 
كورونا بين يديك ياصاحب السلطان 
​


----------



## كلدانية (19 مارس 2020)

يا رب ارحمنا واستجيب لصلاواتنا 
نحن الملتجين  اليك







​


----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2020)

بحق آلامك المقدسة






 ارحمنا يارب
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2020)

ليس لنا معين في شدائدنا وضيقاتنا..
سواك يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2020)

يا رب يا طبيبنا يا دواءنا يا علاجنا يا شفاءنا ..
مد يدك الشافية إلى العالم بلمسة شفاء ..
أطرد هذا الوباء وهذا المرض عنا


----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2020)




----------



## soso a (27 مارس 2020)

قد تعلمنا الكلام ...
وصارت ألسنتنا ملتهبة كسوط على ظهور اعدائنا !
وانتهينا من تعلثم الاطفال الذى كان يخترق قلبك يا سيدى قبل ان يصل مرتبا لمسامع السماء !
فلذلك التعلثم الطفولى السمائى كيف نرجع ؟ ..


----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2020)

ارحمنا يا رب 
واحفظ شعبك وبارك ميراثك







​


----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2020)

يا رب ليس لنا معين سواك
 ارحمنا 







​


----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2020)




----------



## soso a (3 أبريل 2020)

توقيتك فى التدخل  يا الهى مثالى 
واثقيين فيك ولتكن مشيئتك


----------



## soso a (3 أبريل 2020)

يا رب من فضلك خليك انت القائد.. خليك انت الريس.. 
حركني.. مشيني... تعبت من نفسي و أنا بمشى نفسى بهدلت روحى


----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2020)

دخلت اورشليم بفرح وتهاليل
 فأدخل يا رب الرجاء لقلوبنا
 وادخل الفرحه لبيوتنا
 اوشعنا لأبن داود 
 سعانين مباركه علجميع &#55356;&#57151;&#55356;&#57151;​


----------



## soso a (6 أبريل 2020)

أشكرك سيدي: من أجل كل "حوت" سمحت به في حياتي - جعلني منفردًا بك.


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (6 أبريل 2020)

يارب  مهما  كثرت الخطوب وتراكمت المخاوف وازداد القلق وحوصرنا بالشائعات والغيوم  التي تهطل بالأخبار السوداء  كل لحظة،  يبقى ايماننا بك قوياً لا يتزعزع ونثق بأنك أنت المخلّص والشافي والمنقذ وانك  سترسل لنا حبل النجاة بالوقت المناسب وسط   لجّة البحر  العميق و الواسع والمتلاطم الأمواج ، لنحيا دائما بك  ومعك  إلى آخر يوم  بحياتنا...  آمين.


----------



## soso a (7 أبريل 2020)

سامحنا يا الله على جهلنا و ضعف عقولنا وقصر نظرنا للأمور، ولا تتركنا ندبر أمورنا بل دبر انت حياتنا و إن كنا في وقت الضيق ننسى أعمالك معنا فأنت الذي قلت "أنتم أفضل من عصافير كثيرة". أعطنا يا رب، أن نثق بعنايتك، لايوجد سواك نلجأ إليه لتدفىء قلوبنا بعطفك ومحبتك . هبنا يا الله أن نسلك بالشكر دائماً و لا ننسى فضل أحسانك علينا. أمين


----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2020)

بين يديك يا رب استودع العالم..
احميه، واحم الشعوب ..​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2020)

يا رب أرفع عنا الضيق
 وأستجب لتضرعاتنا المرفوعة إليك​


----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2020)

يا يسوع عندما تُرهقني الحياة 
كُن أنت قوتي​


----------



## soso a (9 أبريل 2020)

ربي امنحني أن أكون فيك وأستريح بك وحدك فوق كل شيء
تجارب متعددة تواجهنى في هذا العالم فتحزنى وتقلقني
ولكن أنت يا رب تشفق على وتساندني.
أنت عزائي في أرض الغربة، فاقبل إلىَّ وفرحني لأني فقير
أرسل يدك ونجنى من ضيقاتي لأني وحدى ضعيف
بدونك ليست ساعة أو يوم لي فيه سرور.
أنت فرحى وبهجتي، وبدونك مائدتي طعامها مر.
أنا كالمسجون المكبل بالقيود، فأنر على بوجهك،
واعتق نفسي لترى جمالك. ليطلب غيري عوضك أشياء ترضيه،
أما أنا فإني لا أرضى إلا بك يا ربي وإلهي.
فلتكن يا ربي وإلهي مباركًا إلى الأبد، لأنك تفضلت على عبدك بكثرة جودك ورحمتك.
أعمالك حسنة وأحكامك عادلة, وبعنايتك تدبر الأشياء بأسرها. ليسبحك فمي وقلبي وكافة حواسي, يا من تباركك جميع الكائنات, لك المجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2020)

... 
نسجد لالامك أيّها المسيح ونبارك​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2020)

نؤمن يا رب أنك أنت القيامة والحق والحياة..... 
نؤمن ان من يؤمن بك لا يموت أبداً لأنك غلبتَ الموت.
لك المجد الى الأبد.​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2020)

ارحمنا  يارب   
وارفع عن العالم هذا الوباء​


----------



## soso a (15 أبريل 2020)

علمني اسكب اغلي ما فيّ، اسكب قلبي و روحي و نفسي و كل طاقتي و قدرتي عند رجلك كَحبيب مبلتمسش غير رضا قلبه عني!


----------



## soso a (15 أبريل 2020)

آهٍ، كم اود ان استَنِد عليك.
آهٍ، ليتك تدخل قلبي و تُسكِره لعليَّ انسي اسقامي، 
و اُعانِقُكَ يا خَيري الذي ليس لي سواهُ....


----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2020)

يايسوع المسيح 
اشفي جروح عالمنا​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2020)

يا رب سلّمتُك حياتي
 فلتكُن مشيئتك​


----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2020)

يا يسوع إلهي ..
يا طبيبنا الإلهي أشفي أوجاعنا وآلامنا ، 
ألمس قلوبنا لتبقى دائماً وأبداً تنبض بحبكَ
​


----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2020)

يا يسوع ارحمنا 
وارحم العالم اجمع​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2020)

فلتكن مشيئتك 
لا مشيئتنا يا رب​


----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2020)

ضاقت ولم يعد لها حل سواك 
تدخل يارب








​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2020)

نشكرك يارب دائما 
على كل عطاياك







​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2020)

يارب افرجها


----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2020)

دعوتك يا ربّ كل يوم: 
اشفع فينا وقت المِحَن 







​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (30 أبريل 2020)

*أسكت يا رب الوباء وأبيده عن بكرة ابيه وابهجنا بتدخلك العجائبي*​


----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2020)

خلص العالم يارب 
من هذا الفايروس القاتل






​


----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2020)

يا رب عليك وضعت رجائي
 و بكل إيماني دعوتك 
 فلتكن مشيئتك​


----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2020)

بحبك يايسوع...
اشفع فينا وارحمنا برحمتك يارب







​


----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2020)

من فضلك يا رب تتحنن علئ  العالم 
وارفع هذا الوباء بقوة الصليب







​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مايو 2020)

رحمتك يا الهى ---


----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2020)

بحق نورك يا يسوع خلص العالم 
من وباء كورونا استجب يااارب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مايو 2020)

و تلف الايام و تثبت لى كل يوم و كل ثانيه بل كل لحظه - انك انت وحدك يا رب الحنون الرائوف انت وحدك يا رب القادران تحكم بالعدل لانك تعلم الباطن-- انت وحدك يا رب الثابت-- انت وحدك يا رب الى مهما غلطنا عمرك ما بتسبنا -- انت يا رب و لا سواك-- حقا اسمك عجيب-


----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2020)

يارب ارحمنا برحمتك 
واستجب لصلواتنا وبارك حياتنا


----------



## sam_msm (30 مايو 2020)

*اشرق بنور وجهك فينا لكي بنورك نعاين النور*


----------



## احساسى من زمان (30 مايو 2020)

خليك جمبي واحمنى 
حبيبي يسوع


----------



## AdmanTios (31 مايو 2020)

رغم كثرة الإحباطات من حولي،
مازلتُ أراك بوضوح..

تحتضنّي في صَمت و تُشدد فيَّ ما بقى..

أنت معي.. و هذا يكفيني  +  +  +  +  +


----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2020)

اليك نطلب 
 يأرب ترفع الوباء 
 عن شعبك والعالم 






اجمع
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## sam_msm (2 يونيو 2020)

لا يهم الاخطار او المخاوف طالما انت ملك حياتنا وضابط الكل لتكن دائما مشيئتك الصالحة وليس حسب افكارنا نحن


----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2020)

اليك نطلب  يأرب 
ترفع الوباء 
 عن شعبك والعالم 
 اجمع


----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)

يارب ارح قلبي فانت اعلم بمافيه 
ولتكن مشيئتك في حياتي 





امييين
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## sam_msm (4 يونيو 2020)

+[/حبيبي يسوع ان لا اكف عن الصراخ باسمك 
ان تنقذني ليس من الظروف والمرض ...!!لا ..لا انا اصرخ ان تنقذني من عبودية الشر والشيطان !
وخاصا انني اكتشفت انك  حررتي بل قلبت سلطان الشيطان علي الي سلطان لنفسي علي الشيطان​


----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)

يارب أزرع السلام والحب والوئام 
في كل بقعة من بقاع الأرض 
 آمين​


----------



## sam_msm (5 يونيو 2020)

ربنا الحبيب يسوع المسيح انت قلت لكل نفس تعرفك انا هو لا تخافوا 
لانك انت الله الذي جميع امور الحياة في يده
وانت بذاتك اعطيتنا الحياة لهذا لابد ان لا نخاف من اي شيئ 
اعطي كل النفوس في كل العالم السلام يا ملك السلام امين


----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2020)

يا رب رافقنا وسهل امورنا 






​


----------



## sam_msm (6 يونيو 2020)

ما جمل اسمك يارب هو خلاصي 
فلا تحرمني الي النفس الاخير 
من التللذذ بجمال اسمك


----------



## sam_msm (6 يونيو 2020)

ما جمل اسمك يارب هو خلاصي 
فلا تحرمني الي النفس الاخير 
من التللذذ بجمال اسمك


----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2020)

*يارب لتكُن مشيئتك *


----------



## sam_msm (8 يونيو 2020)

ايها الحبيب العالي ما اجمل حبك لنفوسنا لاننا ونحن لا شيئ 
تهبنا فيك كل شيئ امجدك واسجد لك الي الابد


----------



## sam_msm (9 يونيو 2020)

يارب يسوع انت في قلبك حب عجيب نحو نفسي افتح قلبي واعطني 
الامكانية ان اقبل هذا الحب واشرب منه بدون توقف امين


----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2020)




----------



## sam_msm (10 يونيو 2020)

حبيبي يسوع : العالم كله حولي قد امتلاء بالخوف والقلق واحيانا يتسرب لنفس بعض الخوف ولكن هل يمكن ان يوجد معني للخوف في كيان انسان انت فيه ؟!
سمع قلبي يارب صوتك يقول انا هو لا تخافوا يو ظ¦ : ظ¢ظ 
والاهم اكشف عن عيني الضعيفة انك حاضرفي داخل نفسي وهذا يكفي جدا


----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2020)




----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يونيو 2020)

انت تقدر
تحول الوجع لراحه
والحزن لفرح


----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2020)

ليس لنا غيرك يايسوع





ساعدنا وكن معنا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2020)

يا رب أدخُل كل بيت
 وأملئه من نورك 
وأشفي كل مجروح ومتألم 







​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2020)

املى فيك يا رب  
انك تحول كل شىء للخير








​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 يونيو 2020)

*أنت عارف جوا كل واحد . 
متخليش الأمور تتطور . عشان أنا واثق فيك أنت *​


----------



## بايبل333 (16 يونيو 2020)

كمل للخير معايا 

انا اتكالى عليك انت


----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2020)

يا رب في نهاية يومنا هذا اشكرك 
على كل العطايا الي انعمت بها عليَّ
 اطلب منك يا ابتي ان تحفظ بيتي وعائلتي 
وان تنعم علينا بالسلام والمحبة والبركة ...
امين​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (17 يونيو 2020)

* لتكن مشيئتك يارب​*


----------



## sam_msm (18 يونيو 2020)

يارب قوني لاني ضعيف وانت تعلم مدي ضعفي الشديد لهذا اتضرع اليك ان تسترني بنعمتك


----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2020)

سهل امورنا يا رب و دبر حياتنا
​


----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2020)

سلّمتك كل شي.يارب وجعي و ضعفي
 همومي و يأسي لأن ثقتي فيك كبيرة..
​


----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2020)

يارب انت تعلم ما في قلبي 
 فحققه لي






​


----------



## sam_msm (21 يونيو 2020)

انظر واتطلع علي كنيستك لحمك وعظامك يا ملك الملوك*​*


----------



## عمادفاروق (21 يونيو 2020)

الرب معكم


----------



## عمادفاروق (21 يونيو 2020)

الرب يبارككم


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يونيو 2020)

معرفش حكمتك يارب
بس واثقه انك تقدر تغير الواقع
طالبه انك تمد يد الشفاء وتقوم المريض
ولو حتي كان انتن مثل لعازر


----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2020)

اشكرك يا رب 
لانك بتسمعنى و تُلبى سؤال قلبى​


----------



## sam_msm (22 يونيو 2020)

*يارب انت عالي جدا في طبيعتك اعلي جدا من افكارنا وتصورتنا ولكن ابنك يسوع المسيح قربك جدا لطبيعتنا اذ صار في طبيعتنا اكشف لنا عن حضورك فينا لان كل الراحة والسلام في حضورك*​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2020)

يارب انت تعلم مابداخلي
 فحققه لي






​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يونيو 2020)

اشكرك يا رب على نعمك و محبتك و رائفتك


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)

يا رب 
ارفع عنا الضيق 
و المرض و الحزن و الالم 
 آمييييين​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)

سهل امورنا يا رب 
و دبر حياتنا​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2020)

الرب راعيّ لا يعوزني شيئاً​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2020)

اشكرك يارب ​علئ جميع نعمك لي








​


----------



## sam_msm (27 يونيو 2020)

ايها الحياة الحقيقية التي انتقلت منك الينا اظهر حياتك فينا لكي تقضي علي اي موت او خوف يقترب منا


----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2020)

يارب ارجوك ساعدني 
 وحقق الي بالي






​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2020)

واخيرااا اشكرك يارب
بعدة طول انتظار


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 يونيو 2020)

لسه منتظره عملك ولو في الهزيع الاخير
ولكن نريد بريق امل وتعزيه
حتي وقت المعجزه


----------



## بايبل333 (30 يونيو 2020)

تكفينى نعمتك


----------



## My Rock (30 يونيو 2020)

أحبـــــــك


----------



## بايبل333 (30 يونيو 2020)

My Rock قال:


> أحبـــــــك


أحبك معنى كل وجود وأحبك و الكلام محدود
	وحبك عدى كل سدود حبيبي يا يسوع البار
	أحبك تنتهي الألامات وأحبك تبتدى النغمات
	وحبك حب للنهايات حبيبي يا يسوع البار
	أحبك رب للإنسان و أحبك راحة للحيران
	وحبك راية للإيمان حبيبي يا يسوع البار
	أحبك فوق صليب العار وأحبك بين لهيب النار
	وحبك حب للأسرار حبيبي يا يسوع البار
	أحبك القساوة تدوب و أحبك ترفع المغلوب
	وحبك خلى قلبي يتوب حبيبي يا يسوع البار
	أحبك أنت أوفى صديق وأحبك حتى لو في الضيق
	وحبك لي أعظم شىء حبيبي يا يسوع البار


----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2020)

سلمتك حياتي يا رب 
فلتكن مشيئتك 







​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2020)

يارب في صمتي اتي اليك
 استجب لي


----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2020)

تركت كل شي
 في ايدك يارب






​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2020)

استجب يارب







​


----------



## sam_msm (10 يوليو 2020)

الهنا الصالح شكرا لانك صرت حصن حياتنا فلايستطيع اي قوة ان تقترب منا لان حصننا هو الحياة


----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2020)

واثقيين فيك ولتكن مشيئتك يارب







​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2020)

شكراً يا يسوع .
لأنكّ معي تَعلَم ما لا يعلمه أَحَدٌ ..
تُخَفِّف حُزني الذي لا أُحَدِّث بِهِ أَحَدٌ ..
تَسمَع شَكوايَ الّتي لا أبوح بها لأحَد .
وتَرحَمني أكثرَ مِمّا يفعَل أيّ أحَد ....!!!
آميـن







​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2020)

يارب لتكن مشيئتك 
 في جميع الاحوال


----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2020)

يارب بين يديك اضع اثقالي
 احملها عني يارب


----------



## sam_msm (11 يوليو 2020)

يارب لا تبعد تعزيتك عن نفسي لانى احبك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يوليو 2020)

املك يا رب على كل فكر قلبى حتى يكون كل شىء مستقيم


----------



## sam_msm (12 يوليو 2020)

يارب انظر لكنيستك واعطي اولادك الفكر الروحي. الذي يدفعهم لتذوق محبتك التي اعلنتها في ابنك الوحيد يسوع المسيح ربنا


----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2020)

بارك يومنا يارب








​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2020)

يا رب بارك يومنا وحياتنا 







​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2020)

يارب اشفي كل مريض 
و ساعد كل ضعيف 
و ابعد مرض الكورونا عن الجميع







​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2020)

يا رب اشفي مرضى الكورونا 
والسرطان وكل الأمراض الأخرى .. 
امين


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يوليو 2020)

ليك الكلمه الأخيرة
قول كلمتك ياطبيب الامراض المستحيله


----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2020)

يا رب عليك وضعت رجائي
 و بكل إيماني دعوتك 
فلتكن مشيئتك







​


----------



## sam_msm (17 يوليو 2020)

ارحمنا يا الله نحن في سلام ونثق في محبتك لان معك امرنا وانت ضابط الكل


----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2020)

يا رب أنا أثق بكَ







​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2020)

في صمتي اتي اليك يارب
 استجب لي






​


----------



## sam_msm (18 يوليو 2020)

بانات لا ينطق بها يرفع روحك فابي تايك ياتبه الاب ارحمنا


----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2020)

يارب 
إشفي كل مريض ومحتاج 
لمسة شفاء كون بعونهم وساعدهم​


----------



## AdmanTios (20 يوليو 2020)

يا يسوع مستني فرحة قلب " يعقوب " بــ " يوسف "​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2020)

اليك نطلب  يأرب 
 ترفع الوباء 
 عن شعبك والعالم 
 اجمع






​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يوليو 2020)

يا رب  ادخل الى بيتي وقلبي
وافتقدني بنعمتك







​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يوليو 2020)

ليس لنا غيرك يايسوع
ساعدنا وكن معنا







​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2020)

يا رب 
اثق فيك ويكفيني وجودك في حياتي 
وانك الهي ومخلصي







​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2020)

يارب استجب لصلواتنا وخلصنا 
 وارفع الوباء عن العالم كله







​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2020)

يا رب استجيب لدعائي 








​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2020)

يا يسوع احمينا 
واحمي الجميع من كل شر







​


----------



## sam_msm (29 يوليو 2020)

يا ملك السلام اعطينا سلامك قرر لنا سلامك واغفر لنا خطايانا


----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2020)

اشكرك يارب 
علئ حمايتك لنا كل يوم







​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 يوليو 2020)

الاطباء احتاروا وريهم يديك
خليهم يقولوا ان مفيش زيك


----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2020)

اشكرك يارب
علئ كل شئ


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يوليو 2020)

لقد استرد الله وديعته
بعد صراع مع مرض الفردوس
وانتقل عمي الي عالم الراحه والفرح
 تاركا عالم التعب والشقاء
اشكركم علي دعمكم وصلواتك


----------



## أَمَة (31 يوليو 2020)

+Nevena+ قال:


> لقد استرد الله وديعته
> بعد صراع مع مرض الفردوس
> وانتقل عمي الي عالم الراحه والفرح
> تاركا عالم التعب والشقاء
> اشكركم علي دعمكم وصلواتك





أصلي الى الروح القدس المعزي من أجل عزائك أختنا المحبوبة نيفينا
و من أجل جميع أهله و أحبائه - أمين!

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3816464#post3816464​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2020)

انقذنا يا رب ولا تدع العالم 
يغرق بالخطيئة والوباء







​


----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2020)

من القلب سلاما للبنان 
يارب شافي الجرحى وارحم الشهداء 
امين







​


----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2020)

في هذه اللحظات تتجه قلوبنا 
وأحر صلواتنا من أجل لبنان 
وشعبه الحبيب.
 رحمتك يا رب







​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2020)

يا رب 
اشفي المصابين وارحم الموتى
 برحمتك يا رب وساعد المفقودين ..
 انقذ لبنان من محنته يا مخلّص​


----------



## sam_msm (6 أغسطس 2020)

الله ملجأ لنا من كل شدة وهو يعرف بكل ضعفنا


----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2020)

إرحم يا رب شعبك​


----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2020)

يارب ارحمنا برحمتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2020)

طبطب علي قلوبنا الموجوعه
بيديك المعزيه الحنونه


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (9 أغسطس 2020)

بأشوفك حبيبي خصوصاً في محنتي وظروفي الصعبة​بأتذوق حلاوتك في الامي حيث يدك ترعاني وتعتني بي
لن تتركني يتيمة ووحيدة وسط قروحي وجروحي 
بأشكرك بأحمدك بأباركك بأعظمك بأسبحك على عظم صنيعك معي حبيبي يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2020)

يا رب ..
نصلّي لك بدموع حارقة أن تعّبر 
عنا كأس المحن والتجارب والضيقات
 والأمراض والأحزان والشدة 
..... آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2020)

يا رب 
في نهاية يومنا هذا اشكرك 
على كل العطايا الي انعمت بها عليَّ​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (12 أغسطس 2020)

يا الهنا الحبيب يسوع باشكرك باباركك باحمدك باعظمك باسبحك بارفعك باعليك بامجدك باصيلك بارنملك ليلي نهاري مش طمعاً في عطاياك بل حباً بشخصك لانك اله شديد الحلاوة وكلك حلاوة ومشتهيات ولذيذ المذاق وكلك محبة واعمالك كلها اعمال محبة لمجدك اولاً ولخيرنا ولصالحنا ثانياً فانت صالح للكل ومراحمك للابد تتجدد كل صباح تبارك اسمك القدوس للابد امين​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2020)

يا رب ساعدني








​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (13 أغسطس 2020)

يا رب سامحني واغفرلي سيئاتي التي ارتكبتها بمعرفتي وبغير معرفتي التي هي اساساً وبصورة مباشرة موجهة ضدك ضد روحك القدوس الساكن فيّ ضد محبتك العظيمة ليّ ضد خلاصك وفدائك ليّ ضد شخصك القدوس وانهضني من سقطاتي هذه لكي اقوم وأحدث بمجدك اللامتناهي وبمحبتك اللامحدودة وبغفرانك اللامشروط تبارك اسمك القدوس للابد امين​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2020)

يارب هون 
‏وأَرح نفساً لا يعلم بحالها إلَّا أَنت







​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2020)

سلّمتك كل شي.يارب 
وجعي و ضعفي
 همومي و يأسي لأن ثقتي فيك كبيرة







​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2020)

يا رب 
 ارفع عنا الضيق 
و المرض و الحزن و الالم 





آمييييين


----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2020)

يا ربّ وحدك تدرك 
 ما أنتظره وما يتمناه قلبي


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (16 أغسطس 2020)

يا رب ارفع كل الالام والامراض والاحزان من العالم
يا رب ارحم المنتقلين واشفي المرضى وعزي الحزانى وشدد القلوب
يا رب اشرق بنورك وبالايمان بك على العالم العايش بعيد عنك​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2020)

احمينا يارب
من كل شر


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 أغسطس 2020)

يا رب ارحمنا ارحمنا ارحمنا 
يا رب انصت الينا
يا رب استجبنا
يا الله الاب ارحمنا
يا الله الابن حمل الله الحامل خطايا العالم انصت الينا
يا الله الروح القدس استجبنا
كيرياليسون كريستياليسون اي ارحمنا يا الله ارحمنا ايها المسيح


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 أغسطس 2020)

يا رب ارحمنا ارحمنا ارحمنا 
يا رب انصت الينا
يا رب استجبنا
يا الله الاب ارحمنا
يا الله الابن حمل الله الحامل خطايا العالم انصت الينا
يا الله الروح القدس استجبنا
كيرياليسون كريستياليسون اي ارحمنا يا الله ارحمنا ايها المسيح


----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2020)

يارب
ارفع عنا الأحزان والألم 







​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2020)

يا رب ليس لنا معين سواك
 ارحمنا 







​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2020)

يارب بين يديك اضع اثقالي
 احملها عني يارب


----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2020)

سلّمتك كل شي.يارب وجعي و ضعفي
 همومي و يأسي لأن ثقتي فيك كبيرة







​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (25 أغسطس 2020)

يا رب بين يديك كل اموري فاستلمها وقد انت حياتي ولتكن ارادتك لا ارادتي​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2020)

يا رب  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 من كل قلبي عليكَ أتكلت 
وبحكمتكَ يا رب وثقت 
 وبمشيئتكَ يا رب آمنت


----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2020)

اشكرك يا رب 
على كل نعمة صغيرة كانت او كبيرة
اشكرك لاظ”نك تستجيب لي دايظ”ماً







​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (27 أغسطس 2020)

اشكرك يا رب واباركك واعظمك وامجدك وارفعك واعليك واسبحك وارنم لك لانك مستحق عبادتنا العقلية تبارك اسمك القدوس للابد امين​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)

ربي لتكن مشيئتك في حياتي 
 ونورك في طريقي






​


----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)

يا رب اثق فيك ويكفيني وجودك 
في حياتي وانك الهي ومخلصي








​


----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)

لتكن مشيئتك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2020)

بدونك يارب لانستطيع
 أن نغير شيئا فـى داخلنا
 فـأنظـر إلـى ضعفنا وهبنا أن نقول " 
لتكن لا إرادتي بل إرادتك يارب"​


----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2020)

يا رب 
انت عارف الى فى قلبى
​


----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2020)

اشفي كل مريض يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2020)

اشفي جميع المرضى يارب
وخاصة المصابين بفايروس كورونا​


----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2020)

يارب
 لمسة شفاء لكل مريض 
مصاب بفايروس كورونا​


----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2020)

يارب اشفى كل مريض​


----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2020)

أنا أثق بک یا یسوع أنک أنت الطبیب الشافي
 لوباء فیروس کورونا ۔۔لا أحد غیرك ۔
 اشفینا و اشفي کل المرضی بالعالم ۔
آمین








​


----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2020)

يارب بين يديك اضع اثقالي
 احملها عني يارب


----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2020)

يارب 
مافيش أحن منك







​


----------



## My Rock (11 سبتمبر 2020)

ما احلى التسبيح لاسمك يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2020)

يارب أمنحني نعمة الفرح 
  لكي أهللّ وأرنِّم وأبشر
  بأسمكَ في كل مكان . 
آمين​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 سبتمبر 2020)

انت تعلم الحقيقة فاظهرها


----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2020)

في الشده
 في الألم 
 في المرض
 في الحزن 
 علمنا يارب أن نردد
 لتكن مشيئتك
​


----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2020)

يا رب .. 
في قلبي دعوات لا يعلمها إلا أنتَ .. 
فأستجب لي .


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2020)

اليك نطلب  يأرب 
 ترفع الوباء 
 عن شعبك والعالم 
 اجمع






​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (21 سبتمبر 2020)

انا بأطلب منك طلبات هيه مش لي انا بل لاخي الصغير ولوالدتي  وانا باطلبها يا رب منك من كل قلبي وانت الوحيد القادر ان تلبيها لي لكن ان استجبت طلبتي فلك شكر وحمد وثناءوتسبيح وترنيم وتعظيم وتمجيد قلبي قبل روحي وان لم تستجب طلبتي هذه فلتكن يا رب ارادتك وليس كارادتي واشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على استماع طلبتي هذه وها انذا امتك وليكن لي كقولك تبارك اسمك القدوس للابد امين


----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2020)

جعلتُ كلَ شيء بين يديكَ يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2020)

‏يا رب 
اطبع البسمة على كل وجه حزين
 وادخل الفرح الى كل قلب مكسور


----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2020)

اعطني الصبر على تحمل مصاعب 
وضيقات حياتي ولتكن مشيئتك يا رب







​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 سبتمبر 2020)

امام الجميع نحن بافضل حال
ولكن امامك انت يا الله
نحن في اسوء حال قلوبنا تنزف
ودواءها لديك وحدك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (24 سبتمبر 2020)

+Nevena+ قال:


> امام الجميع نحن بافضل حال
> ولكن امامك انت يا الله
> نحن في اسوء حال قلوبنا تنزف
> ودواءها لديك وحدك



عزيزتي المباركة نيفينا
الله لا يدع قلبك ينزف فهو تجسد وجاء الى عالمنا لتكوني في افضل حال وهو يريد ان تكوني ناجحة كما نفسك صحيحة وناجحة وهو يتمجد في ألمك وضيقتك فدعي كل مر يمر ودعي ارادة الله تعمل في حياتك وصدقيني سيقيمك على اسوارك ومرتفعاتك فافرحي به في كل حين وافرحي حتى في الاوقات العصيبة لان مسيحنا لن يتركنا لوحدنا فهو معانا على طول بيشوف وبيسجل وبيجري وسيتدخل في اوانه وحسب حكمته وسيشفي نزيف قلبك فلا تقلقي ولا تيأسي ففرج ومنفذ الرب هو اتٍ اليك سريعاً فقط ثقي به وحده واتكلي عليه كل الاتكال فهو لن يخزي ابداً منتظروه حاشاه تبارك اسمه القدوس للابد امين


----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2020)

أشكرك يا ربّ علئ كل شي







​


----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2020)

شكراً لك يا رب 
على كل ما أعطيتنا وما منعته عنا 







​


----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2020)

يارب 
لا تتركنا نحن بحاجة إليك 







​


----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2020)

استجب صلاتي ودعواتي يارب







​


----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2020)

يا رب 
حينما أشعر بثقل صليبي ساعدني 







​


----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2020)

استجب لنا  يارب 
وارحمنا برحمتك الواسعة 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2020)

محتاجتك يارب
 ملناش غيرك ترفع عنا الاحزان 






​


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2020)

يامن عبرت وادي الآلام 
والدموع أشفي امراضنا وانزع الأمنا 
 واحزاننا وفرح قلوبنا يارجاء 
البشرية امين


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2020)

اشفي استاذ ايمن يارب


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (1 أكتوبر 2020)

*تمجد يا ربنا الحبيب بالشفاء الكامل لاخينا المبارك أيمن وأقمه من مرضه ليخدمك كما عهده لعقود طويلة لمجدك نسألك مجتمعين بإسم يسوع ان تستجب صلواتنا وتضرعاتنا ونشكرك لانك استمعت واستجبت امين*​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)

يارب صبرت 
عوض صبري خير


----------



## bilseka (1 أكتوبر 2020)

ربي وابويا الغالي يسوع... عايز اقولك بكل ارادتي ومشيئتي استلم ارادتي وكل اختياراتي وخليها رهن وطوع مشيئتك وأنا كل إللي عليا أقول حاضر وانفذ


----------



## bilseka (1 أكتوبر 2020)

بحبك ومستمتع كونك ابي


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (2 أكتوبر 2020)

يا رب ليس لنا سواك تمجد باستجابة طلباتنا بشفاء اخونا المبارك أيمن فهو خادمك المخلص لسنوات طويلةً ولقد أفنى وقته في خدمتك ولقد كان اميناً في القليل فأقمه على الكثير وكافأه بشفائه الكامل وفرح قلوبنا بعودته معنا لخدمتك لمجد اسمك القدوس امين​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 أكتوبر 2020)

انت تستطيع يا الهي


----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)

يارب فرح قلب كل حزين 







​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)

احمنا يا رب بصليبك المقدس 






و نور دربنا.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)

يارب كن معنا ورافقنا 
وخلصنا مم التعب والهم والقلق







​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2020)

يايسوع اؤمن انك تسمعني 
ومن سمائك ترعاني 







​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)

يارب انا بحبك وواثقة فيك 
انتظر تفاجئني بطريقتك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (8 أكتوبر 2020)

يا رب انت شايف وسامع ما أمّر به في أتوني المحمى وانا بأصلي بحرارة ومن كل قلبي ان تحل مشاكلي وتستجيب طلباتي وصلواتي لافراد اسرتي لان المشاكل حاصلة في بيتي وهي مستمرة كل يوم يا رب لقد جُدف على اسمك القدوس وعلى اسم مريم العذراء القدوس حاشاكم ولقد أُهنتم كثيراً من قبل اخي الصغير وانت قد قلت حيثما تزداد الخطية تزداد النعمة وانا طالبة نعمتك إلمس يا رب اخي الصغير بنعمتك لمسة شافية محررة وخلصه واشرق بنور الايمان في قلبه واستدعيه من موته الروحي وانا واثقة بيك وبأنك سامع صلاتي هذه ولا تسمح له بأن ينهي حياته بيديه وأن يفترسه الشيطان إجذبه اليك فأنت قادر أن تذوب قلبه الحجر يا رب انا لا امل الصلاة على نية خلاصه وبلجاجة وواثقة ومتيقنة بانك ستستجيب في اوانك وحسب حكمتك يا رب اغفر له تجديفه ورميه الطعام على الارض ودهسه بقدميه فأنت جئت من اجل الخطاة وليس من اجل الابرار اشكرك يا رب لانك استمعت واستجبت تبارك اسمك القدوس للاب امين


----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 أكتوبر 2020)

وفجئه يا ربى الكل يتبدل ... و الدعم يختفى 
محتجالك يا رب


----------



## خادم البتول (9 أكتوبر 2020)

إنسان داخل بيته بالليل شاف في الضوء الخافت "*ثعبان*" على الأرض.. خاف جدا ورجع.. الخوف *حقيقي*.. سبب الخوف؟ الثعبان طبعا!

طيب نرجع للمثال الشهير بتاعنا ونقول تاني: 

إنسان داخل بيته بالليل شاف في الضوء الخافت "*حبل*" على الأرض ولكن "*توهّم*" إن الحبل ده ثعبان.. بالتالي بردو خاف جدا ورجع. وبردو الخوف *حقيقي*. ولكن سبب الخوف؟ أكيد مش الثعبان طبعا، لأن مفيش أصلا ثعبان. يبقا إيه سبب الخوف؟ ببساطة *الجهل*!

هو ده يا صديقتي معنى *الجهل الروحي*: الجهل بـ"*حقيقة*" الوجود والعالم والأشياء. الجهل بحقيقة الحبل. الجهل بحقيقة إنه مفيش أبدا ثعبان. يعني: *مفيش أبدا *ـ *في العالم كله *ـ أي شيء يستدعي فعلا الخوف أو الحزن أو حتى القلق. والعكس أيضا صحيح: مفيش أبدا في العالم كله ـ لنفس السبب ـ أي شيء يستدعي الفرح أو المرح أو السعادة! مفيش فقط غير "*أوهام*" في عقولنا: *وهم *إن فيه ثعبان. *وهم *إن فيه شيء يستحق خوفنا أو حزننا أو ضيقنا. أو بالعكس *وهم *إن اللذة الحسية هي السعادة. أو *وهم *إن السعادة ممكن نحصل عليها أخيرا لما نوصل لوضع معين في هذا العالم، لقوة مثلا أو ثروة أو سلطة أو شهرة أو نجاح أو وظيفة أو علاقة!

مشاعرنا كلها بالتالي ـ سلبية أو حتى إيجابية ـ سببها *مش *إن فيه في العالم ما يستحق فعلا هذه المشاعر، وإنما سببها جميعا، وسببها *الوحيد*، هو فقط *الجهل *بهذه الحقيقة البسيطة! 

ومشاعرنا كلها ـ للأسف ـ دايما حقيقية، مفيش كلام. ولكن سبب المشاعر دي؟ أيضا للأسف: السبب *دايما غير حقيقي*! 

*لنفتح أعيننا *بالتالي يا صديقتي وننظر جيدا: ده تِعبان فعلا اللي انتي خايفه منه، أو حزينة لأجله، أو قلقانة منه؟ بُصي كويس جدا من فضلك: اللي قدامك ده* تِعبان فعلا، وللا مجرد حبل؟ *

صلاواتي لأجلك. 

***

​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2020)

يا يسوع المسيح بقوّة صليبك المقدّس 
كُن تعزيتي وقويني 
على حمل الشدائد لأجل محبتك ..






 آمين 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2020)

يا رب عليك وضعت رجائي
 و بكل إيماني دعوتك 
فلتكن مشيئتك







​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (10 أكتوبر 2020)

خادم البتول قال:


> إنسان داخل بيته بالليل شاف في الضوء الخافت "*ثعبان*" على الأرض.. خاف جدا ورجع.. الخوف *حقيقي*.. سبب الخوف؟ الثعبان طبعا!
> 
> طيب نرجع للمثال الشهير بتاعنا ونقول تاني:
> 
> ...



اخي العزيز الغالي المبارك الغالي على قلب الله خادم البتول المبارك
محتاجة صلاواتك لاجلي ولاجل افراد اسرتي فأخي الصغير مريض نفسياً وساكنته شياطين هو بيمثل على الناس اللي برا البيت على انه ملاك اما داخل البيت فشتائم فظيعة وتجديف مستمر وضرب وبصق في وجوهنا ولو ذهب للطبيب النفسي هايقوله اطلع في بيت لوحدك وهو لا يريد ذلك فهو يعاني من الوحدة ويريد احد يخدمه فلا يستطيع ان يسكن لوحده وهو بيهددنا بانه سينهي حياته قريباً وهو انسان غير طبيعي جداً ومحتاج صلواتك وصلوات المنتدى لاجل خلاصه وشفائه لذا ارجو مشاركتي في الصلاة على نيته وانا ممتنة لحضرتك جداً لانك بتصرف وقت وجهد كثيرين للشرح وللاجابة حيثما ووقتما بأحتاج وربنا يباركك ويديمك بركةً لينا جميعاً امين


----------



## خادم البتول (10 أكتوبر 2020)

صلينا بالطبع لأجله ومازلنا نصلي. ولكن من عيني يا ست نعومة حاضر، نصلي أكتر، إنتي تؤمري يا أمي، وإن كانت صلاتي ليست أقوى بالطبع أو أفضل من صلاتك وصلاوات الأحباء، بالعكس ضعفي الذي يحتاج أن تصلوا لأجله. هناك المزيد بالتأكيد ولكن نرجئه لمكانه المناسب، لأن الموضوع هنا ليس حواريا كما تعلمين. أشكرك على الثقة الكبيرة والدعوة الغالية بالمشاركة، ربنا يشفيه ويباركه ويباركك ويسعد أيامك ويعطيكي سؤل قلبك. (أيضا راجعي دائما هذه الرسالة من أستاذنا الحبيب *أدمنتيوس*، فمعانيها ثمينة جدا لكل من يصلي ولا يجد استجابة كما ينتظر أو يتوقع). تحياتي ومحبتي وحتى نلتقي. 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أكتوبر 2020)

اشكرك ابى على محبتك و على ترتيبك لكل الامور


----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## حياة بالمسيح (14 أكتوبر 2020)

خادم البتول قال:


> صلينا بالطبع لأجله ومازلنا نصلي. ولكن من عيني يا ست نعومة حاضر، نصلي أكتر، إنتي تؤمري يا أمي، وإن كانت صلاتي ليست أقوى بالطبع أو أفضل من صلاتك وصلاوات الأحباء، بالعكس ضعفي الذي يحتاج أن تصلوا لأجله. هناك المزيد بالتأكيد ولكن نرجئه لمكانه المناسب، لأن الموضوع هنا ليس حواريا كما تعلمين. أشكرك على الثقة الكبيرة والدعوة الغالية بالمشاركة، ربنا يشفيه ويباركه ويباركك ويسعد أيامك ويعطيكي سؤل قلبك. (أيضا راجعي دائما هذه الرسالة من أستاذنا الحبيب *أدمنتيوس*، فمعانيها ثمينة جدا لكل من يصلي ولا يجد استجابة كما ينتظر أو يتوقع). تحياتي ومحبتي وحتى نلتقي.
> ​



اشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على تلبية دعوتي للصلاة على نية اخي الصغير والصلاة على نيته فصلواتكم هي دعماً لي ولاخي الصغير والصلاة الجماعية مقتدرة في عملها وووجودكم جنبي كلما احتجت هو هدية اخوية سماوية ناجمة عن محبة المسيح التي تملئ قلبكم المليان حنان اللي يسعانا كلنا وربنا يبارككم ويديمكم بركةً لينا جميعاً امين وتقبلوا مودتي ومحبتي❤
وتقبلوا مني باقة الورد هذه


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (14 أكتوبر 2020)

اشكرك يا رب لانك منحتني يوماً اخراً الذي يقربني من مجيئك اجعلني يا رب ان اكون مستعدة وسهرانة وفي سراجي الزيت الكافي لانك انت منايا وشهوة قلبي واجعلني استثمر هذا اليوم لمجد اسمك القدوس وقلمني فيه لأثمر اكثر واكثر تبارك اسمك القدوس للابد امين


----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2020)

يارب مد ايدك واشفي استاذ ايمن 
وكل مريض امين​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2020)

يا رب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



رافقني وكُن معي 
وأجعلني بكَ أتقوّى وأرزقني
 بفرحة بأيامي القادمة ....



 آمين
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2020)

يا رب إستجب لكل طلباتنا 
وفرح قلوبنا 







​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2020)

شكرا يا رب السما 
على كل شي 







​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2020)

سوف انام وكلي ثقة بان روحك تحرسني
 وان نمت في حزن فلي ثقة ان استيقظ 
على بسمة مراحمك
 احبك يا الهي .. 






آمين .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 أكتوبر 2020)

اشكرك لانك شلت الغشاوة عن عيني عن طريق اخ مبارك غالي عليك
لن اعود اشعر بالاحباط واليأس والتعب لانني ابنتك وحبيبتك الغالية اوي عليك
سافرح بك وابتهح طوال عمري الاتي وسأركض ولا أعيا ولا اتعب ابداً
وانا مسلمالك حياتي وانت معايا حيثما حللت وانا عايشة ليك
فليكن لي كقولك وافعل بي ما يحلو في عينيك قكل اعمالك اعمال محبة وخير وصلاح
تبارك اسمك القدوس للابد امين


----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2020)

يارب استجيب لصلواتنا 
التى ترفع ليك يارب







​


----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2020)

يا رب  
اشفي كل مريض


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 أكتوبر 2020)

يا رب اشفي اخونا المبارك أيمن ومد له يد العون لتمام شفائه
فانت طبيبنا العظيم الاوحد بيدك شفائنا وبك شفائنا
اتمجد بتمام شفائه وأعده معنا لخدمتك تبارك اسمك القدوس للابد امين


----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2020)

من أجل كل الذين يحملون صلبانهم
 في هذه الحياة أن تهبهم أكتافاً قوية 
و رجاءً دائماً لمتابعة مسيرتهم بِحُب... 
نسألكَ يا رب







​


----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## mera22 (21 أكتوبر 2020)

*يا الله .. يا من كنت دائما تعينني وتقويني .. اطلب منك الايمان والقوة ف هذا اليوم لانك الهي وطبيبي وصديقي ​*


----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2020)

اشكرك يايسوع
 ï»¹نى شاعرة برحمتك
 وبدأت افهم حكمتك
 وعايشة فى خيرك ونعمتك







​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (22 أكتوبر 2020)

اشكرك يا رب لانك منحتني يوماً اخراً لاشهق حبك وأزفر صلوات وترانيم بخوراً لمجدك وليقربني من موعد لقائك الذي يزدان بوجودك ومحضرك القدوس اجعلني يا رب استثمره لمجد اسمك القدوس وان اكون كثيرة الاثمار لملكوتك لكرمتك لجسدك امين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (24 أكتوبر 2020)

يا رب انت اعطيت وانت اخذت الراحة الابدية اعطي لنفس حبيبنا الغالي أيمن ونورك الدائم ليشرق عليه دوماً امين
يا رب انت علقتنا به واخذته منا نسألك ان تسكنه جنات الخلود وتعزينا بفقدانه وحرماننا منه
لقد كان يعزي ويعضد ويسند ويشجع كل تعبان فينا بمشاركاته الطويلة
ولكن لتكن ارادتك يا رب وليس كارادتنا ارحمه يا رب واسكنه فسيح جناتك امين


----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2020)

صبرنا يارب







​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أكتوبر 2020)

رحمتك و صبرك يا رب انعم علينا بيهم تعزياتك يا اله السلام


----------



## Maran+atha (25 أكتوبر 2020)

عزي يارب قلب كل حزين
أسند يارب كل ضعيف وقويه
كون معنا يارب فليس لنا آخر سواك


----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2020)

قوينا يارب 
لنتحمل اللم الحياة


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أكتوبر 2020)

كن رفيقي


----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2020)

تاتي علينا اوقات لانعرف مانقول للرب 
من شدة الالم والضيق​


----------



## mera22 (27 أكتوبر 2020)

اشكرك من اجل رحمتك وتحننك ورافتك عليا يارب ​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2020)

يا رب ..
أنا في قمة ضعفي  
وفي عزّ أحتياجي إليك فكُن معي 









​

​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (28 أكتوبر 2020)

*اشكرك يا رب فكل نفس منا عطية وهبة منك
واشكرك يا رب لانك صالح والى الابد رحمتك ومراحمك بتجدد كل صباح
واشكرك يا رب لانك حفظتني واريتني هذا النهار الحاضر اجعلني استثمره لمجد اسمك القدوس
*​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (29 أكتوبر 2020)

*اشكرك يا رب لانك بتسدد احتياجات كل واحد منا
عزي يا رب كل حزين وغريب ووحيد 
زد لديه منسوب الفرح فلا سواك من يعيد البسمة فوق الشفاه
اشكرك يا ابانا بإسم يسوع لانك استمعت واستجبت تبارك اسمك القدوس للابد امين*​


----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)

أرحم يارب 
فأن هناك نفوس تتألم ولا تتكلم
 أرحمهم وأعنهم . 
آآمين 






​


----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2020)

يا رب لا تترك احدا" 
وحيدا" وحزين







​


----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2020)

يا يسوع 
طهّر العالم من الأشرار 







​


----------



## Maran+atha (4 نوفمبر 2020)

ساعدني وارشدني 
+احفظني وقويني+
سامحينى وانقذني


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (4 نوفمبر 2020)

يا رب انت بيدك اموري كلها
يا رب انت عالم بدائي ومرضي
يا رب انت وحدك شفائي
يا رب حتى ولو كانت ارادتك بعدم شفائي فليكن
يا رب لتكن ارادتك وليس كارادتي
يا رب اتمجد في استجابة طلباتي وصلواتي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 نوفمبر 2020)

يا رب ....


----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2020)

*اشكرك من كل قلبى *






​


----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2020)

محتاجتك يا إلهــــــي ومخلصـــــــي
 كن إلى جانبي دائماً






​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 نوفمبر 2020)

حافظ علي بيتي واولادي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 نوفمبر 2020)

مالى سواك يا رب ... و ازاى نشوف الدنيا حلوه غير بيك


----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2020)

من التعب والقلق
خلصنا يارب







​


----------



## أَمَة (7 نوفمبر 2020)

كلدانية قال:


> من التعب والقلق
> خلصنا يارب
> 
> 
> ...



آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن!


----------



## Maran+atha (7 نوفمبر 2020)

قويني وارشدني يارب


----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)

الهي
انت تعلم بآنني لايمكنني تغير واقع حياتي !!
لكنني وعلى يقين بآن التغير سيحصل بوجودك !!!







​


----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2020)

يارب 
 لتكن مشيئتك






​


----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2020)

*يــــــارب 
 ضــــــع يــــــديك قبــــــل يــــــدي فى حياتى
 لأن يــــــدك لا تخطــــــئ ابدا
*​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (11 نوفمبر 2020)

*انا مش هاشكيلك ظروفي فانت اول شخص عالم بها
بل انا هاشكرك عليها وانا مقتنعة تمام الاقتناع بارادتك في حياتي
وليكن لي كقولك يا ربي الحبيب يسوع العظيم*​


----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2020)

عند قدميك يارب 
ارمى كل احمالى واتعابي







​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (16 نوفمبر 2020)

*مجداً ليك مجداً لاسمك يا عجيب شكراً ليك عملك في حياتنا رهيب بنسجد ليك رافعين راية الصليب يا عجيب يا ابن الله*


----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2020)

شكراااااا يارب 
من اجل محبتك التي 
هي اعظم من ادراكي وفهمي


----------



## Maran+atha (17 نوفمبر 2020)

قوينا ونجينا يارب
ارشدنا وانصرنا يارب
احرسنا واسترها يارب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 نوفمبر 2020)

حول عيوننا عليك يا رب فنرى كل شىء ليس فقط جميل بل فائق الجمال 
اسندنا وقت ضعفنا و يأسنا يا الهى 
ارشدنا يارب وجهنا يارب لا تتركنا لنفسنا و للعالم


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 نوفمبر 2020)

بحبك يا يسوع من كل قلبي من كل قدرتي
فحبك أسرني وأذاب قساوتي
خدني عند الصليب حيث الدم السكيب
فلا استطيع الا ان أجثو سجوداً يا حبيب


----------



## كلدانية (20 نوفمبر 2020)

محتاجتك يارب ساعدني







​


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2020)

ساعدنى يارب


----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2020)

اعطنا يارب 
نعمة الصبر علئ الشدائد







​


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2020)

يكفيني وجودك 
بحياتي يايسوع









​


----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2020)

كن معي دائما يا رب	







​


----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2020)

لتكن مشيئتك 
 يا رب في حياتي



​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 ديسمبر 2020)

صباح الخير يا ابى


----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2020)

يارب اشفي كل مريض
 يتالم علئ فراش المرض 







​


----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2020)

يارب بين يديك اضع اثقالي
 احملها عني يارب


----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2020)

املأ يا رب قلوبنا بالمحبة والرحمة والايمان 
ولا تترك فيها اي شرّ او بغض او احزان







​


----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2020)

يارب اسمع واستجب لي





​


----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)

كن معي دائما يارب 








​


----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)

اسندني يارب وقويني







​


----------



## Maran+atha (20 ديسمبر 2020)

كلدانية قال:


> اسندني يارب وقويني
> 
> 
> 
> ...


قوينا واسندنا فنخلص
آمين يارب أسرع واستجيب


----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## النهيسى (24 ديسمبر 2020)

*يارب ببركه ميلادك ووالدتك القديسه مريم
أبعد عن العالم فيروس الكورونا آميــ_ــن*​


----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## sam_msm (31 ديسمبر 2020)

*رحمني لاني ضعيف:-
~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~_~
يا سيدي المحبوب : يسوع المسيح اصرخ اليك من عمق اعماق نفسي انت تعرف يارب اني ضعيف جدا ارحمني يا رب لاني ضعيف مز٦ : ٢
نفسي ضعيفة جدا ولانها كثيرا ما كانت تحلس في العالم واختبرت اوجاع العالم لهذا تضعط عليها اوجاع العالم كل يوم وعندماانظر اليك والي قداستك المطلقة والتي اعلانتها لقلوبنا في شخص يسوع المسيح ابنك الذي طهر طبيعتي وعندما صار انسان  ارتفع بطبيعتي البشرية جدا فوق جميع اوجاع العالم وفوق كل شر وشبه شر فلم تستطيع ولو لمحة من الفكر ان يميل نحو الدنس بل ارقيت جدا يا ابن الله بطبيعتي البشرية وانا فيك فوق كل دنس وفوق كل شر في العالم وسمحت ان تختبر تجارب الشيطان لغواية طبيعتي واستطاعت ان تقهره وترده خائب وانتصرت طبيعتي فيك بعد زمن من السقوط ومرارة الخطية كل هذا من اجلي انا الانسان الضعيف جدا اليوم انظر الي شخصك القدوس في طبيعتي والمنتصر في طبيعتي والذي جلب القداسة والحياة الي طبيعتي بعد ان جلب ادم الخطية والفساد والموت لطبيعتي فاسجد امامك شخصك وان كنت ضيف جدا فى كل شيئ فالرجاء في قلبي لانى متحد بك انت القوى جدا في كل شيئ فارحمني يا رب لاني ضعيف .اشفني يا رب لان عظامي قد رجفت 
مز ٦ : ٢*


----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2021)




----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يناير 2021)

كلل السنه بجودك
وكن معانا من البدايه للنهايه
اسكن قلوبنا واملك عقولنا 
سلمنا حياتنا فلا ترفضنا
امين


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)

يا رب 
في هذه السنة الجديدة 
إستبدل الدموع بالضحكات 
 و إجعلها من أفضل السنوات.






 آمين.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Maran+atha (2 يناير 2021)

ارحمنا يارب نحن الخطاة
اسندنا يارب في التجارب
انصرنا يارب على الخطية


----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2021)

شكرااااا يايسوع لانك تطمئن قلبي
 كلما شعرت بضيق
 اشكرك من اعماق قلبي
 لانك دائما بقربي ولا تتركني 









​


----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2021)




----------



## Maran+atha (5 يناير 2021)

أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، 
لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ، لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ، 
لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
خُبْزَنَا كَفَافَنَا أَعْطِنَا كُلَّ يَوْمٍ،
وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ أَيْضًا نَغْفِرُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يُذْنِبُ إِلَيْنَا، 
وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ لكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ».


----------



## انت مهم (5 يناير 2021)

جاي بقولك افتقد بيتي يارب


----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2021)

احمنا يا رب بصليبك المقدس 



و نور دربنا.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2021)

محتاجة لايدك يارب







​


----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2021)

يكفيني وجودك بحياتي يايسوع


----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2021)

يارب استجيب لصلواتنا 
التى ترفع ليك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2021)

يارب
 قلوبنا بتصرخ اليك 
 ارحمنا​


----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2021)

اشكرك يا رب 
على نعمة الحياه


----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2021)

كمل معايا يارب


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2021)

افرجها يارب 







​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2021)

بين يديك
نستودع العالم يارب







​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2021)

يا رب ساعدني







​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يناير 2021)

التجارب كتيره علينا
لم نعد نتحمل الاوجاع 
رجاءا الهي ارسل تعزياتك لقلوبنا 
واعن ضعفنا


----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2021)

ارحمنا يارب 
وارفع عنا التجارب الصعبه 







​


----------



## Maran+atha (15 يناير 2021)

«أَحْمَدُكَ يَا رَبُّ، 
لأَنَّهُ إِذْ غَضِبْتَ عَلَيَّ
 ارْتَدَّ غَضَبُكَ فَتُعَزِّينِي."
 (سفر إشعياء 12: 1)


----------



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2021)

أحيآنآ نمرْ بحآلةْ آختنآق شديدة 
ساعدنا يارب لان ليس لدينا غيرك
كن معنا ولاتتركنا







​


----------



## Maran+atha (16 يناير 2021)

"ارْحَمْنِي يَا رَبُّ لأَنِّي ضَعِيفٌ. 
اشْفِنِي يَا رَبُّ لأَنَّ عِظَامِي قَدْ رَجَفَتْ،"
 (سفر المزامير 6: 2)


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يناير 2021)

يا رب عزى القلوب -- يا رب وجع الفراق قوى-- و صعب اوى يا رب
 يا رب عزى القلوب و تحنن يا رب -- تحنن يا رب و املاء القلوب بتعزياتك و سلامك يارب


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 يناير 2021)

لم أعتاد منك سوي بذخ .. ​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2021)

يارب شيل تعبي وهمومي
 وفرح قلبي استجب يارب







​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2021)

تعبنا من التظاهر باننا بخير
وفي اعماقنا حطام لا احد يستطيع
غيرك ياسيد ان يلملم اشلاءها
فاعن ضعفنا وارحمنا ثم ارحمنا


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2021)

ياربى كن معينا لي







​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2021)

محتاجتك يارب كثيرااااا
ساعدني وارشدني







​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2021)




----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يناير 2021)

مبقتش قادره استوعب كل اللي بيحصل
موت ومرض اغلي الناس 
طب هدفك ايه يارب 
لما تاخد ام من عيالها
وابوهم يتعب باصعب مرض في نفس الوقت 
تعبنا من كتر اللي بيحصل 
وكل مع بعض كدا حتي مفيش وقت نقدر نستوعب فيه
ونلملم نفسنا 
مش بعترض علي احكامك
رغم اني مش فاهمه 
بس من تعبنا بتكلم


----------



## خادم البتول (20 يناير 2021)

صلاواتي لأجلك يا أختي الغالية. ربنا يغسل عن قلبك أحزانه ويشمله بسلامه ورحمته ويعطيكي ويعطينا الصبر والقوة والحكمة أمام كل محنة. الموضوع غير حواري طبعا وبالتالي لا أمللك سوى ملاحظة عابرة: 

تعبنا مش سببه اللي بيحصل أبدا يا أختي الطيبة. تعبنا سببه *مقاومتنا *للي بيحصل. *رفضنا *ليه. *تقييمنا *احنا *وحكمنا *عليه إنه "مش مفروض" يحصل أبدا والمفروض يحصل شيء تاني أفضل أو أجمل. هو ده سبب تعبنا الحقيقي: داحلنا مش خارجنا. مش اللي بيحصل وإنما *أفكارنا *عن اللي بيحصل. *تفسيرنا *الخاطئ لللي بيحصل. وليه خاطئ؟ لأن الحقيقة بالعكس تماما: إن كل اللي بيحصل هو دائما في غاية الكمال والروعة، هو *بالضبط *اللي المفروض يحصل، هو *بالضبط* اللي احنا محتاجين يحصل، وإلا ماكانش ربنا أبدا خلقه أو سمح لنا بخلقه. لكن لأننا مش عايشين أصلا في اللي بيحصل ـ عايشين بالأحرى في "*مقاومتنا*" للي بيحصل و"*رفضنا*" ليه وكل "*أفكارنا*" وبالتالي "*مشاعرنا*" السلبية عنه ـ النتيجة طبعا إننا بنعاني ونتألم وتتحول حياتنا إلى كابوس طويل! 

كل المطلوب بالتالي هو "*القبول*" يا أختي الغالية. علينا أن نقبل كل شيء. نقبل كل لحظة كما هي تماما، بدون مقاومة، بالعكس بكل محبة. حتى لو كانت لحظة مؤلمة: نقبل حتى ده نفسه. نقبل ببساطة حقيقة إننا بنتألم. بالتالي لا نقاوم، لأن خلاصنا ليس أبدا بالمقاومة ولكن *بالتسليم الكامل *للمشيئة الإلهية في حياتنا. تسليم ليس أعمى ولكن مبني على الفهم: وهو إن هدف الحياة مش إنها تسعدنا وتراضينا وتحقق رغباتنا، ده بالأحرى هدف عقولنا وذواتنا وإنساننا العتيق. أما هدف الحياة فهو أن *نكبر ونتطور ونرتفع*. لذلك قلنا كل اللي بيحصل هو *بالضبط *اللي المفروض يحصل واللي احنا *محتاجين *يحصل، وهو بالتالي دائما في غاية الكمال والروعة. كل خبرة بنعيشها مقصودة تماما وليست اعتباطا. وكل لحظة بلا استثناء ـ مهما كان الألم، أو بالأحرى التحدي ـ تم تصميمها بكل عناية ودقة لكي نتطور ونعلو ونسمو، لكي ننمو في *المحبة *وفي *الحكمة والشجاعة والقوة والصبر والتعاطف والفهم والرحمة!*

صلاواتي لأجلك. 

_______________________

ملاحظة بمناسبة "فهم اللي بيحصل": هل احنا فهمنا الأرض نفسها أولا حتى نفهم السماء؟ يعني إذا كانت كورونا مثلا ـ مثلا ـ هي البديل فعلا عن *حرب عالمية ثالثة *كما يرى البعض، ألا تكون كورونا في هذه الحالة ـ رغم كل ألامها وأحزانها ـ هي بالعكس من لطف الله ورحمته بنا؟  
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2021)

خادم البتول
بشكرك علي مشاركتك جدا
هو مش اعتراض علي قد ما هو عتاب لربنا
ليس الا


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2021)

لقد زاد الالم والظلم والامراض علئ هذه الارض
مد ايدك يارب وخلص شعبك​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2021)

ساعدني يايسوع ولاتنساني







​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2021)

نضع كل شئ بين يديك يارب أحمالنا 
 وأوجاعنا بين يديك أنت القادر على كل
  شئ ولتكن مشيئتك .. 





أمين
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Maran+atha (22 يناير 2021)

اسندني وقويني يارب
اجعلني اعمل حسب مشيئتك يارب
قلبا نقيا اخلق في يا الله وروحا مستقيما جدده في احشائي


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يناير 2021)

انتظر عملك الذي لا ينتهي


----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2021)

وجودك بيسندنا وجودك بيبارك بيتنا 
 وجودك بيفرحنا خليك معانا يارب






​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2021)

اعنى يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2021)

العالم "مخيف
وماليش غير قربك
احتمي فيه يارب







​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يناير 2021)

اتصرف انت يارب


----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2021)

يارب انا تكالى عليك وانت وعدتنى 
ان اللى يتكل عليك لا يمكن ان تخذله








​


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2021)

يارب 
أرحــــم نـفــوســا تـتـــألم
 ولا تـتــكلم







​


----------



## grges monir (1 فبراير 2021)

دبر حياتنا حسب ارداتك يارب
لا حسب فكرنا نحن


----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2021)

انت عارف كل شئ يارب
محتاجتك جنبي







​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 فبراير 2021)

تعلم ما في قلبي
وهذا يكفي


----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)

يارب محتاجة مساعدتك 
لاتتركني ارجوك







​


----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2021)

اسمع صلاتى







​


----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2021)

ساعدنا وارحمنا يارب


----------



## انت مهم (15 فبراير 2021)

اعلن مجدك وحضورك وسطنا يارب


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2021)

ساعدني يارب
محتاجتك جداااا








​


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2021)

صرخت من كل قلبي 
أستجب لي يارب


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 فبراير 2021)

قودني حيثما تريد


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2021)

صباح الخير ابى... صلاتى اليوم من اجل كل اصدقائى المصابين بكرونا ... من اجل كل مصاب يا رب 
عديها على خير يا رب مع الكل و ارفع هذا الوباء


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 فبراير 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صباح الخير ابى... صلاتى اليوم من اجل كل اصدقائى المصابين بكرونا ... من اجل كل مصاب يا رب
> عديها على خير يا رب مع الكل و ارفع هذا الوباء


امين 
اسمع واستجيب ومد يداك لكل مريض


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2021)

ثقتي بك يارب







​


----------



## Maran+atha (1 مارس 2021)

اشكرك يا رب لأنك سترتني واعنتني وحفظتني
أرجوك يا رب اسندني وقويني وارشدني فاعمل حسب مشيئتك 
فانا يا رب محتاجك جداً في كل أيام حياتي حتي انتصر فاخلص أمين.


----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2021)

أستجب لي يارب 
دعوتك خلصني 
وبعد عنا كل ضيق


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2021)

كن معي دائما يا رب







​


----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2021)

قوينى بك يارب 
 أنا ضعيفه جداااا






​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 مارس 2021)

كملها كحسب ارادتك


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2021)

يارب 
انا في انتظار عملك







​


----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2021)

أسْتَمِعْ يَا رَبُّ وَارْحَمْنِي.
 يَا رَبُّ كُنْ مُعِينًا لِي







​


----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2021)

اشكرك يايسوع على صباح جميل


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2021)

*كن معنا يايسوع الحبيب*







​


----------



## Maran+atha (8 مارس 2021)

إملاء قلوبنا فرحا ونعيما


----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2021)

شكرااااا يايسوع لانك تطمئن قلبي
 كلما شعرت بضيق
 اشكرك من اعماق قلبي
 لانك دائما بقربي ولا تتركني 







​


----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2021)

يا رب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



رافقني وكُن معي 
وأجعلني بكَ أتقوّى وأرزقني
 بفرحة بأيامي القادمة ....





 آمين
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2021)

تركت حياتي كلها في يدك يا رب 
لأن يدك لا تخطئ أبداً








​


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)

انت عالم بحالي يا رب
 فساعدني وقويني لاستمر 







​


----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2021)

ارحمنا يارب 
وارفع عنا التجارب الصعبه 







​


----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2021)

ارشدني للصح يا رب لاني تائهة 
ولا اعرف ماذا افعل






​


----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2021)

اشفي كل مريض يارب
علئ فراش المرض







​


----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2021)

ربي أثق في كلمتك 
مهما طال وقت الانتظار 
فأنا على يقين بانك لن تتخلئ عني







​


----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2021)

ربي ليس لي سواك







​


----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2021)

يا رب ... 
أفتح لنا جميع الأبواب المغلقة 
 وأختار لنا الطريق بحسب مشيئتكظ“





 .آمين
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2021)

*وخطيتي أمامي في كل حين.*​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2021)

أرحم يارب 
فأن هناك نفوس تتألم ولا تتكلم
 أرحمهم وأعنهم . 
آآمين 






​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2021)

نضع كل شئ بين يديك يارب أحمالنا 
 وأوجاعنا بين يديك أنت القادر على كل
  شئ ولتكن مشيئتك .. 





أمين
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2021)

ساعدني يا مخلصي..
امين







​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2021)

*محتاجة لايديك*







​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2021)

يايسوع ملناش غيرك
كن معنا اميييين







​


----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2021)

يارب اشفي كل مريض
ينادييك







​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2021)

يا رب
        تمم عملك 
كون معانا يا رب
 






​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2021)

لتكن مشيئتك يارب
 تدبيرك اكيد هو الافضل 
 انا منتظره تدبيرك 








 ​


----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2021)

اضع كل شيء بين يديك يارب
 احمالنا واوجاعنا بين يديك
 انت القادر على كل شيء ولتكن مشيئتك .. 





امين
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2021)

يارب اني اثق بك








​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 أبريل 2021)

كم انت جميل يا رب ...


----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2021)

اشفي جميع المرضئ يارب







​


----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2021)

لتكُن مشيئتك وحكمتك يايسوع 
 فأني أثق بِك في مراحمك وأشعرُ
  في محبتك الروحية الآلهية .







​


----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2021)

اتكالي عليك يارب
 انت الي عارف كل شئ







​


----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2021)

يارب بطلبك من كل قلبي






​


----------



## soso a (9 مايو 2021)

يارب حوش اللى منتحملوش


----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2021)

يارب عدي الامور علئ خير'







​


----------



## soso a (13 مايو 2021)

شكرا لرعايتك ليا 
ايديك دايما سندانى وحافظانى 
رغم خطاياى


----------



## soso a (13 مايو 2021)

بدد كل اللي متحوش جوانا من سلبيات.


----------



## soso a (16 مايو 2021)

إديني القوة اللي تكفيني أبعد عن أي شيء بيحاول "يطفيني".


----------



## soso a (16 مايو 2021)

انت حصنى و الحماية يا الهى وحبيبى يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2021)

يا رب 
انت عارف الى فى قلبى
استجب لصلاتي امين







​


----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2021)

محتاجتك يارب  
 كن إلى جانبي دائماً







​


----------



## My Rock (19 مايو 2021)

حياتي هي المسيح والموت لي ربح


----------



## soso a (19 مايو 2021)

لتكن مشيئتك دائما 
لأن مشيئتك لأجل خلاصنا


----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2021)

يايسوع 
اعطى شفاء للمرضى







​


----------



## soso a (22 مايو 2021)

ياربى والهى وحبيبى يســـــــــــــوع 

علمنى لما أحلم:::: تكون أحلامى ماشية فى خطتك ::::

ولما تمنع عنى حاجة ::: أشكـُـــر وأنفـــــــذ رغبتـــــك :::::


----------



## My Rock (23 مايو 2021)

هدي الامور مثل ما هديت العاصفة في البحر..


----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2021)

يارب يتحقق يارب







​


----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2021)

ساعدنا يارب 
وحلها من عندك








​


----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2021)

اسندنىي يايسوع 
واسمع لصلاتى 






​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2021)

اني اثق بك 
واؤمن انك معي يايسوع. 
آمين






​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2021)

يا رب عليك وضعت رجائي
و بكل إيماني دعوتك 
 فلتكن مشيئتك.
 ++ أميـــــــــن ++​


----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2021)

محتاجتك يارب 
استجب لصلاتي







​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2021)

خليك معانا يارب


----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2021)

ساعدنا في الضيقات
ليس لنا سواك يايسوع







​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2021)

اعنى واسندنى يا يسوع 







​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يونيو 2021)

انظر لصنعه يداك


----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2021)

كن معي دائما يا رب







​


----------



## soso a (20 يونيو 2021)

ربي..
 لا اعلم كيف ارتب كلامي امامك
فأدعوك لأن تقرأ ما بقلبي <3


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يونيو 2021)

انت تعلم


----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2021)

ارحمنا يارب 
وارفع عنا التجارب الصعبه 







​


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2021)

من انا يا الله ؟ من تريد ان اكون ؟ ان الخطط التى لديك هى الافضل لنا من تلك التى نرسمها لانفسنا...


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2021)

يايسوع  المسيح 
فرح كل قلب حزين







​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2021)

‏يارب سامحني على كل لحظةٍ
‏يأست بها أو خفت فيها من الغد
‏و أعني على نفسي إذا ضعفت







​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2021)

يارب محتاجة مساعدتك 
لاتتركني ارجوك






​


----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2021)

أعطني يا رب معونتك لأنك
  تعلم عمق أحتياجي


----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2021)

شكراااا لك دائما 
وابداااا يارب







​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2021)

خليك معانا يا رب 
 مالناش غيرك







​


----------



## كلدانية (13 يوليو 2021)

يايسوع المسيح 
فرح كل قلب حزين'







​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2021)

يارب ارح قلبي 
بما انت تعلم به







​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2021)

اعط يارب ​الامل والرجاء لليائسين   







​


----------



## النهيسى (18 يوليو 2021)

*اشفينى يارب وأشفى كل مريض ومتألم ​​*


----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2021)

احمنا يا ربّ من فقدان الأمل 
 من فرط الألم الذي ينهش في العالم​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2021)

*لتكن مشيئتك *
*دائماً يا رب*







​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2021)

يا ربّ اجعلني'
 أتجاوز هذه الأيّام'







​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2021)

يارب ارح قلبي
وبشرني بما يفرحني يارب'







​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يوليو 2021)

يا سيد
اعن ضعف إيماني
ومد يداك لكل المحتاجين اليك
امين


----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2021)

دبرها يارب
محتاجة تدخلك






​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 أغسطس 2021)

حلها من عندك يا رب 
فى يدك كل شىء … اتصرف يا الهى


----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2021)

يا رب انت عالم بحالي 
 فساعدني وقويني لاستمر 







​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2021)

يا رب اشف المرضى المتألمين.
وساعد كل فقير مسكين







​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2021)

هَونّ على قلبي يارب  
فقد ضاق كل شئ."







​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2021)

اشكرك يارب لانك تسمعني
 مهما ابتعدت عنك'







​


----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2021)

انا سلمتك كل حياتي
لتكن مشيئتك







​


----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2021)

يارب لك المجد والشكر 
الئ الابد


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 سبتمبر 2021)

اشكرك يا رب على لطفك بينا


----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2021)

يارب 
فرح كل قلب محتاجك







​


----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2021)

يارب
نجيني من كل حزن 
وقلق وصدمات


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 سبتمبر 2021)

أنت قلت بلسان رسلك - إحسبوه كل فرح يا إخوتي حينما تقعون فى تجارب متنوعة عالمين أن إمتحان إيمانكم ينشيء صبراً..آمين ليكن صبراً تاماً فى كل شيء برضي مع مخافتك لأنك أنت هو أبونا يارب .. أبو كل رحمة ..​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 سبتمبر 2021)

والنهاية البيت الأبدي .. بيتك مفهوش يا أبويا غير حُب .. 
والنهاية البيت الأبدي .. آمين طريقك ضيقة وصعب ..
والنهاية البيت الأبدي.. أقلق ليه يا أبويا من حرب ..
والنهاية البيت الأبدي .. كل الأحباب فى الوادي الخصب..​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2021)

* يارب لا تنظر الى خطايانا عاملنا حسب رحمتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2021)

*"لَمْ يَصْنَعْ مَعَنَا حَسَبَ خَطَايَانَا، وَلَمْ يُجَازِنَا حَسَبَ آثامِنَا." 
(مز 103: 10).*​


----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2021)

يارب إشفي كل مريض يتألم ​ علي فراش المرض !! 











​
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2021)

*لتكـــن مشيئتــــــك*​


----------



## soso a (10 سبتمبر 2021)

انا كالخزف بين يديك 
عد واصنعنى اناء آخر مثلما يحلو فى عينيك


----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2021)

يايسوع 
اعطى شفاء للمرضى


----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2021)

يارب عزي الحزانئ


----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2021)

ساعدني يارب علئ
حمل صليبي بفرح


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 سبتمبر 2021)

إنت عارف كل قلوب ولادك وعارف احتياجاتهم
من فضلك يا إلهي
لترسل تعزيات القلوب الحزينه
وأرسل فرحه لكل واحد مستنيها
واعطي كل محتاج حسب احتياجه
إنت اب الكل وفاحص القلوب ومحصي الكلي
امين


----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2021)

يارب حقق ماتراه خير لنا 
 لانك صانع العجائب 
فلتكن مشيئتك







​


----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2021)

اسمع صلاتى يارب¨


----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2021)

اشكرك يارب 
علئ كل شئ في حياتي


----------



## النهيسى (2 أكتوبر 2021)

*أسنــــــدنا يــارب آميـــ+ـــن​*


----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2021)

ثقتي بك يارب
لا تتركنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 أكتوبر 2021)

يا ربى …عزى قلي ماما و اعطيها سلام 
يا ربى … سلم لى على بابا و خليه يزورنا فى الحلم … طمعانا فى مره تانيه …
يا ربى …اشفى كل مريض يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2021)

يا رب ..
تحنّن علينا بمراحمك الإلهية 
 وأنقذنا من ضيقاتنا وأنزع عنا همومنا .
آمين


----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2021)

ساعدنى يارب







​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2021)

برغم الضيق 
انت بجانبي تقويني يارب


----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2021)

يارب 
 لتكن مشيئتك وارادتك امين 







​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2021)

يا رب دبر كل شىء بحسب مشيئتك


----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2021)

يارب حقق الي في بالي 
ارجوك'






​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2021)

شكراً لكل لحظة ضلمة خليتني
 أشوف فيها نورك بوضوح يارب







​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2021)

يارب بدِّل همومنا بأفراح 
    وأحلامنا إلى واقع


----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2021)

وَأَنَا عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ تَسْمَعُ لِي" 
وانتظرك تستجيب يارب


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2021)

قويني في ضعفي يارب


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 أكتوبر 2021)

حينما شخص يقبلك بإيمان ودوما يعاملك بكرم . فطبيعتك تخجل إن كنت بإيمان تري كرمه.
وإن كان لا يمل نحوك من إكرام . فماذا أقول لمكرم الكل ولست ناظر نحوه .​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2021)

فرّح قلبي يا رب 
فأنا في أشدّ الحاجة ​للفرح الذي تعطيه







​


----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2021)

‏لتكن مشيئتك يارب 
في كل أمور حياتي







​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2021)

يارب اشكرك في كل وقت​وفي كل حين الى الابد
.  امين


----------



## grges monir (25 أكتوبر 2021)

يامخلصى
ابدا اليوم معى بدا حسنا
كن معينى


----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2021)

*ساعدني يارب *


----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2021)

يايسوع دبرها من عندك


----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2021)

يايسوع تكفيني نعمتك ورعايتك وحمايتك امين


----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2021)

يايسوع انا سلمت لك حياتي وكل ظروفي بين يديك اتصرف حسب مشيئتك


----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2021)

*تركت كل شئ في يديك يارب وعليك توكلت اميييين*


----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2021)

يايسوع تعال وكن لنا الامان حينما نفقد سلامنا


----------



## mera22 (27 نوفمبر 2021)

*ساعدني يارب واسندني انت عارف اني مليش غيرك *


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2021)

ماليش غيرك يايسوع اسند عليه


----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2021)

اشكرك يايسوع من كل قلبي على النعمة التي اعطيتها لنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 ديسمبر 2021)

اشكرك يا رب على يوم جديد و فرصه جديده-- و بطلب منك تسلم لى على بابا و تقول له واحشنى اوى-- مينفعش يزونى فى الحلم قريب ؟


----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2021)

*يارب فرح قلب كل متالم وحزين*


----------



## grges monir (7 ديسمبر 2021)

دبرالامر


----------



## grges monir (7 ديسمبر 2021)

دبر الامر


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2021)

يارب حقق الي بالي ارجوك


----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2021)

يايسوع انتظر استجابتك


----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2021)

*يارب محتاجتك جدااا
*


----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2021)

*يايسوع أني اثق بك وبحكمتك*


----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2022)

يارب تكون سنة خير وبركة للجميع


----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2022)

يارب دايما لي امل برحمتك 
ومحبتك التفت لي وفرح قلبي


----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2022)

يارب فرح كل قلب
يطلب منك


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يناير 2022)

شكرا علي سترك وسمعاك مهما كانت الطلبات بسيطه
بتستجيب


----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2022)

*اذكر يارب كل انسان مهموم
شيل عنه يارب*


----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2022)

اشكرك من كل قلبي يارب


----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2022)

مليش غيرك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2022)

منتظرة حكمتك وتدبيرك حسب مشيئتك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2022)

اشفي يايسوع احبابي الغالين من كرونا وجميع المرضى يارب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2022)

ارحمنا يا رب كعظيم رحمتك … اشفى المرضى و ساعد المحتاجين …


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 يناير 2022)

لو أنت إله الرحمة .. ليه سيبنا نشقي بالإحساس.لو انت إله الحب .. متيجي وكفاية من حب الناس.


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 يناير 2022)

للابد... هو خف .... وهيعيش


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 يناير 2022)

انت قاسي يارب جدا انك تخلفنا بمشاعر ...


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2022)

يارب انت شايف وعارف كل شئ


----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2022)

يايسوع انا سلمتك كل حياتي


----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2022)

ارجوك يارب دبر الامر


----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2022)

يارب انت معي لاتتركني


----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2022)

رحمتك يارب الناس بقت قلوبها قاسية


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2022)

يارب استجب لصلاتي


----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2022)

اشفيني يارب واشفي كل مريض


----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2022)

هون على قلوبنا يارب فان فيه من الالم مالا يعلمه غيرك


----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2022)

يارب علمني الصبر في وقت الضيق وساعدني اتكل عليك عندما تواجهني الازمات


----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2022)

يارب كن معيني


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2022)

دبر الامر ارجوك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2022)

رحمتك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2022)

دخيلك يارب اوقف الحرب بين روسيا واوكرانيا واعطي السلام للعالم اجمع


----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2022)

ثقتي بك يارب افرجها


----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2022)

*يارب اني اثق بك
سلمت كل شي في ايدك*


----------



## akmal lotfy (25 مارس 2022)

bilseka قال:


> *فكرة الموضوع ببساطة ان كل واحد *
> 
> *يكتب صلاة بسيطة للرب يسوع عبارة عن جملة واحدة تعبر عن احساسك اليوم وتظهر انت عايز تقوله ايه انهاردة...
> 
> ...


نحوك يارب عيوننا وقلوبنا موضع قدسك نثق بك وننتظرك


----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2022)

*اشكرك يارب على كل نعمك*


----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2022)

*دخيلك يارب حقق الي بالي
ارجوك ساعدني *


----------



## كلدانية (1 أبريل 2022)

*سلامك يارب في العالم اجمع *


----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2022)

وضعت حياتي بين
يديك يايسوع


----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2022)

*اشكرك يارب على جميع نعمك*


----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2022)

_*يايسوع سلامك على 
العالم اجمع*_


----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2022)

*اشكرك يايسوع على كل شئ
*


----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2022)

*يايسوع اني اثق بك *


----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2022)

*ارجوك يارب انت تعرف ما في قلبي استجب لصلاتي*


----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2022)

*سلمت كل شئ في ايدك يارب *


----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2022)

*اشكرك ربي والهي على كل شئ في حياتي *


----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2022)

*يايسوع اني اثق بك *


----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2022)

*يارب استجب لصلاتي*


----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2022)

*استجب يارب لصلاتي *


----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2022)

*افرجها يارب وحقق الي فقلبي *


----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2022)

*يارب خلص العالم من الشر*


----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2022)

*اشفي يارب كل مريض ومتالم*


----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2022)

*يارب منتظرة حكمتك ومشيئتك حسب تدبيرك ارشدني *


----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2022)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 يونيو 2022)

اعنى يا رب --- فما عدت اقدر ان اتحمل


----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2022)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اعنى يا رب --- فما عدت اقدر ان اتحمل


*الرب يكون معك ويحميكي من كل شر  فرحت شفتك داخلة حبيبتي حبوا*


----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2022)

*يارب سترك وحمايتك دايما*


----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2022)

*يارب ساعدني*


----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2022)

*يارب اعطي السلام والمحبة في قلوب الذين لم يعرفوك لكي يرجعون من ظلمات الى النور ومن سلطان الشيطان الى الله انت وحدك يارب تغيير القلوب*


----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2022)

*ربي يسوع لاتتركني فرغم مظهري القوي انت تعلم ضعفي بداخلي *


----------



## أَمَة (20 يونيو 2022)

قوته تكمن في ضعفنا!


----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2022)

*احمينا يارب من التجارب*


----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2022)

*رغم كل مايمر بنا من الم وضيق وشدة لن نفقد الامل بك يارب *


----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2022)

*يارب بارك يومنا وحياتناونجينا من كل شر*


----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2022)

*يارب جدد فينا روح التفائل والامل ولاتجعلنا ضعفاء امام الظروف الحياة*


----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2022)

*اشرق بنورك علينا يارب 
لان ظلام العالم قد زاد *


----------



## أَمَة (23 يونيو 2022)

الظلام لأهل الظلمة و ليس له سلطان على أبناء النور.


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2022)

*,اكيد حبيبتي 
يسلمي مرورك الغالي*


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2022)

*اشكرك يارب على جميع عطاياك وعلى محبتك التي تغمرني بها*


----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2022)

*يارب بك ابدأ نهاري *


----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2022)

*امسك يميني ايها القدير كن انت عوني حيثما اسير*


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2022)

*الهي دبرني بمشيئتك لانك انت ملجاي ورجائي*


----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2022)

*يارب احتاجك في حياتي كل حين*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يونيو 2022)

يا سيدي
انت تعلم إحتياج كل واحد منا
ولكن فليكن أرادتك ومشيئتك اولا واخيرا 
امين


----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2022)

*لتكن مشيئتك يارب *


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 يونيو 2022)

خرافك الضاله يا الهي وحدك القادر علي ردها الي حظيرتك من جديده
فاسرع لانقذها من فخاخ ابليس


----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2022)

*اشفي يارب كل مريض يتالم بصمت*


----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2022)

*يارب امنحنا سلامك وراحة البال وحدك الهي تعلم مافي داخلنا *


----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2022)

*يارب السلام امنح العالم السلام واحمي شعبك في كل مكان *


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يوليو 2022)

إلهي 
افتح أعينهم ليروا عجائبك التي لا تحصي
ليعلموا انك انت الإله الحق


----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2022)

*عندما يمتلئ يومنا بالشكر ستمتلئ حياتنا بالفرح حيثما تذهب اشكر الرب *


----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2022)

*يارب املا قلبنا بمحبتك *


----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2022)

*ربي انت تعرف مايقلقني انت قادر على مساعدتي امين*


----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2022)

*الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شئ*


----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2022)

*يارب لمسة شفاء للجميع المرضى والمتالمين*


----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2022)

*صباح الخير يارب 
بارك يومنا *


----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2022)

*يارب نور عقول وقلوب البعيدين عنك امين*


----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2022)

*يارب احمينا من شر الاعداء المنظورين وغير المنظورين امين*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2022)

فلتكن أرادتك يا الله الحي


----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يوليو 2022)

*بارك يارب حياتنا وجددها بروحك القدوس وامنحنا سلامك امين*


----------



## كلدانية (13 يوليو 2022)

*يارب اجعل كلمتك ان تكون نورا مضيئا للظالين والبعيدين عنك*


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2022)

*الهي مااجملك

*


----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2022)

*صباح الخير حبيبي يسوع يانور العالم*


----------



## أَمَة (16 يوليو 2022)

ليبقى نوره في قلبك يا حبيبتي و تعكسين نوره للعالم الذي تعيشين فيه.


----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2022)

*يسلمي مرورك وردك الغالي حبيبة قلبي ويحفظك ربي  من كل شر ويسعد قلبك  *


----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2022)

*عليك اتكالنا يارب*


----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2022)

*يارب مد ايدك القديرة على كل مريض محتاج لمسة شفاء لانك وحدك القادر على كل شئ*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 يوليو 2022)

I need your help.


----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2022)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ قال:


> I need your help.


*منور كريس يارب تكون بخير *


----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2022)

*وضعت حياتي وكل اموري بين يديك يايسوع *


----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2022)

*يارب كل الذين يتالمون ارفع عنهم اوجاعهم إمين *


----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2022)

*اشكرك يارب على نعمتك ومراحمك الغزيرة في حياتي اشكرك على حبك ورعايتك لي في كل وقت*


----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2022)

*يارب اسعدنا 
واسعد كل من يحب ان يرانا سعداء*


----------



## mera22 (3 أغسطس 2022)

*اشكرك يارب ع نعمتك ليا .. بطلب منك انك متردش وجهي .. تقف جمبي ف يوم انا جيالك فيه بعد ما تعبت لوحدي .. عرفني امشيلك واجيلك ازاي يارب عشان تقبلني*​


----------



## mera22 (4 أغسطس 2022)

*اشكرك يارب لانك دايما فاتح قلبك ليا مستنيني ارجع عن اللي انا فيه من توهتي ومن وحاشتي .. اقبلني يارب وامسك بايدي حتي لو الكل رافضني يارب ومستتقل وجودي هفضل مصدقة انك عايزني يارب اقبلني ارجع ليك من تاني يارب*​


----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2022)

*امين الرب معك اختي ميرا منورة يارب تكون بخير*


----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2022)

*يارب
ارح قلبي فانت اعلم بما فيه ولتكن مشيئتك دائما في حياتي *


----------



## mera22 (6 أغسطس 2022)

كلدانية قال:


> *امين الرب معك اختي ميرا منورة يارب تكون بخير*



*اشكرك جدا ده نورك .. اتمني يكون يومك جميل وتكوني دايما بخير *​


----------



## mera22 (6 أغسطس 2022)

*اشكرك يارب ع احسانك ليا وتعطفك عليا اشكرك ع كل نعمك اللي افضت بيها علي اديني اني امجدك استخدمني لمجد اسمك يارب خليني اكون شبهك يارب*​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2022)

*ارحمنا يارب لاننا عليك اتكلنا،،*


----------



## mera22 (7 أغسطس 2022)

*اشكرك يا حبيبي ع كل شيء اشكرك ع اعطاءك الدائم الذي بلا انقطاع لي .. كن لي معين اعطني عونك وحنانك وفيض عليا بحبك وتعطفك واحسانك انا محتاالك يارب اوي*​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2022)

**


----------



## mera22 (9 أغسطس 2022)

*اشكرك يارب ع كل موقف انت كنت موجود معايا فيه .. اشكرك ع الضيقة عشان كنت اقرب مني فيها .. اعطني رجاء ف شخصك انك تحيني من تاني يارب*​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2022)

*يارب
ابعدنا عن كل شئ يغيرنا ويؤذي قلوبنا واملأنا صبر وراحة البال امين*


----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2022)

*اشكرك يارب ع معرفتك ليا اشكرك ع حبك وتعطفك رغم كل افعالي وافكاري رغم تقصيري الدائم بلا سبب ليك اشكرك يا حبيبي*​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2022)

*تكفيني نعمتك يايسوع امين*


----------



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2022)

اشكرك يا حبيبي ع انقاذك ليا اشكرك اني دايما ف بالك دايما انت معايا ف كل تفاصيلي وكل طلباتي الصغيرة التافهة انت موجود عمرك ماسبتني عمرك ماكنت معايا حتي ف وقت خطيتي وقت انحداري وقت انسحابي من علاقتي معاك .. اشكرك وامجد اسمك واطلب منك تعطيني حكمة وتعطيني لسان يمجدك ويشكرك كل يوم​


----------



## mera22 (13 أغسطس 2022)

اشكرك يارب ع وقفتك جمبي ع وجودك رغم بعدي عنك اشكرك عشان انت دايما موجود مش بستاذن قبل ما بكلمك او حتي لما بطلب منك طلب بالرغم من وحاشتي اشكرك انك معايا حتي  ف وقت بعدي عنك انت بتحميني من افكاري ومن كل شيء بيبعدني عنك اشكر وجودك واتمني انك تبقي دايما موجود متمشيش يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2022)

*يارب ارح فكري وقلبي وكن معي في كل لحظة امر بها وابعد عنا كل ضيق امين*


----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2022)

*يارب الرحمة والسلام لشهداء الايمان في كنيستك الذين اخترتهم ليكونو في ديارك وصبر قلوب اهاليهم لهذا المصاب الاليم *


----------



## mera22 (18 أغسطس 2022)

*اشكرك يارب اشكرك يا حبيبي ع وجودك اشكرك ع كل يوم بصحي فيه الاقيك رغم كل خطاياي يارب رغم تفكيري وحبي للخطية اشكرك انك معايا واني ف حمايتك امين*​


----------



## mera22 (19 أغسطس 2022)

ا*شكرك يارب ع ايدك المفتوحة دايما ليا اشكرك ع اعطائك اللي مستحقوش بطلب منك يارب تفتحلي ايدك تديني راحة وخلاص من الاوهان تديني كل حاجة اقرب ليك بيها تديني حكمة ومحبة منك انت يارب تديني اني اعرفك واتعرف عليك اكتر يارب*​


----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2022)

*شكراا يارب لان بابك لايغلق  لانك دائما موجود معنا ومراحمك لاتزول ابدااا*


----------



## mera22 (20 أغسطس 2022)

*اشكرك يارب وامجد ع كل يوم وكل لحظة بتحفظ فيها حياتي من اي ضرر بتحفظ عيني وحواسي اني اشوف اللي يتعبني بتحفظ قلبي رغم اني مش مهتمة بيه زيك لكن انت يارب مهتم جدا بيا وبكل حاجة ممكن تاثر عليا اشكرك يارب واطلب منك تقومني وتكمل وقفتك معايا يارب امين*​


----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2022)

*يارب 
تعبت فتركت كل شئ بين يديك دبرلي امري كما تشاء
*


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2022)

*يارب ابعد عنا كل ضيق وكل شر ومرض امين *


----------



## Daughter of Jesus (22 أغسطس 2022)

*يارب يسوع اغفر لنا خطايانا *


----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2022)

_*دخيلك يارب انت تعرف مافي قلبي استجب لصلاتي *_


----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2022)

*يارب انت الشافي اشفي جميع المرض ومنكسري القلوب امين *


----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2022)

*اشكرك يارب على كل شئ في حياتي *


----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2022)

*نطلب منك يارب ان تملا بيوتنا بالبركة والصحة والستر وان تبعد عنا الاحزان والالم *


----------



## كلدانية (5 سبتمبر 2022)

_*يارب مليش غيرك ساعدني*_


----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2022)

*يايسوع*
*انا اضع حياتي وكل امنياتي بين يديك اقبل ماتريده انت لحياتي*


----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2022)

*يارب ارح فكري ليرتاح قلبي وكن معي في كل لحظة امر بها وابعد عنا كل ضيق وشر امين*


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 سبتمبر 2022)

الهي
مد يداك الشافيه لكل مريض يتألم 
ولا يشعر بوجعه غيرك
انزع المه ووجعه وحزنه وحوله لراحه وفرح وانتصارا
امين


----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2022)

+Nevena+ قال:


> الهي
> مد يداك الشافيه لكل مريض يتألم
> ولا يشعر بوجعه غيرك
> انزع المه ووجعه وحزنه وحوله لراحه وفرح وانتصارا
> امين


امين استجب يارب


----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2022)

*احتاجك ربي في حياتي
املا قلبي بسلامك*


----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2022)

*اشفي يارب جميع المرضى والمتالمين  امين*


----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2022)

*تحت حمايتك يارب سلمتك حياتي*


----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2022)

*يارب مد ايدك القديرة على كل مريض محتاج لمسة شفاء لانك وحدك القادر على كل شئ*


----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2022)

*قويني يارب واعطني حكمة*


----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2022)

*على اسمك بدانا يومنا يارب*


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2022)

*يايسوع انت الفرح الحقيقي لحياتي*


----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2022)

*دخيلك يارب اشفي جميع المرض والمتالمين امين 
*


----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2022)

*وحدك ربي تنير حياتنا وتفرح قلوبنا *


----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2022)

*شكراا يايسوع
لانك معي تعلم عني مالايعلمه احد وتخفف حزني وتسمع شكواي وترحمني برحمتك وحبك لي امين *


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2022)

*يارب افرجها على كل من ضاق به الحال*


----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2022)

احتاجك يارب في حياتي دايما


----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2022)

*يارب 
تعلمت بالاوقات الحلووة اشكرك وبالاوقات الصعبة تعلمت اثق بك *


----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2022)

*يارب اشفي جميع مرضانا*


----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2022)

*يارب كن معنا
نحن بحاجة شديدة اليك*


----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2022)

*يارب مليش غيرك اشفينا من كورونا *


----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2022)

*يارب لو الطريق طويل وليس معي الا نفسي فكن معي ارشدني بحكمتك لا بحكمتي،*


----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2022)

*يارب اشفي كل مريض يتالم*


----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2022)

*يارب اصرف عن بيوتنا القلق والاحزان  وامنحنا الفرح والسلام بارك يومنا واحرسنا من كل شر امين *


----------



## زهرة القصر (19 أكتوبر 2022)

ربي يسعدكم


----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## أَمَة (19 أكتوبر 2022)

زهرة القصر قال:


> ربي يسعدكم


و يسعدك يا زهرة القصر الغالية.


----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2022)

*الهي اطلب منك ان تحميني من الاذى ومن كل شر لكنني اعلم انك بجانبي اني اثق بك يارب *


----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2022)

*يارب معك لايوجد مستحيل فلتكن مشيئتك لا مشيئتي *


----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2022)

*اني اتي اليك بكل همومي وكل ضيقاتي مستنداا على وعدك الصادق الامين تعالو الي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم*


----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2022)

*الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن اخاف الرب حصن حياتي ممن ارتعب*


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أكتوبر 2022)

اغلقت كل الابواب امامنا
في انتظار عمل يداك 
فانت تفتح ولا احد يغلق وتغلق ولا احد يغلق


----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2022)

*يارب اعطنا صبر للتحمل*


----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2022)

*يالله المحبة
ازرع المحبة في قلوبنا والبركة في اعمالنا وبيوتنا امين *


----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2022)

*يارب اني اثق بك *


----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2022)

*استمع يارب لصلاتي واصغ الى صراخي وسهل اموري امين *


----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2022)

*يارب تركت كل شيئ في يديك لان يدك تسع كل شئ انت مدبر اموري وعليك توكلت*


----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2022)

*يارب اجعل كل ما اتمناه قريب من قلبي ونفسي
ويارب اجعل كل ما اخشاه بعيد عني 
*


----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2022)

*يارب ارشدنا ساعدنا واحمينا وسامحنا وابعد عنا كل مايؤذينا امين*


----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2022)

*يايسوع اشفي جميع مرضانا *


----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2022)

*امامك انحني ومنك اطلب  
فاستجب لصلاتي يارب *


----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2022)

*معك يارب حياتي وظروفي وايامي الي جايي اكيد تكون اجمل *


----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2022)

*يارب نضع كل شي بين يديك احمالنا واوجاعنا بين يديك انت القادر على كل شي،،،*


----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2022)

*اجعلني يارب دائما تحت مشيئتك وحكمتك وتدبيرك فكن لي معين ومنقذ امين*


----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2022)

*يارب ليتك تطرق باب قلبي وباب بيتي فكلاهما يحتاج اليك *


----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2022)

*يايسوع الحبيب
كن دائما قوتي في ضعفي وعزائي في احزاني كن نورا في طريقي وحياتي دايما*


----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2022)

*يارب نضع كل شي بين يديك احمالنا واوجاعنا بين يديك انت القادر على كل شئ امين *


----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2022)

*يارب اشفي كل مريض وتحنن علينا وارحمنا من ضيقات واحزان هذا الزمان 
امين *


----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2022)

*يارب تركت كل شي في يديك لان يديك تسع على شئ انت مدبر اموري وعليك توكلت*


----------



## إلى النُور (24 نوفمبر 2022)

إني أطلبك لذاتك..


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2022)

إلى النُور قال:


> إني أطلبك لذاتك..


*امين يارب*


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2022)

*دبر انت يارب كل حياتي*


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2022)

*يارب 
امنحنا الفرح والخير والمحبة والسلام امين*


----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2022)

*وضعت حياتي بين يديك يايسوع *


----------



## mera22 (28 نوفمبر 2022)

*يا يسوع اقف جمبي *


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2022)

mera22 قال:


> *يا يسوع اقف جمبي *


استجب يارب


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2022)

*وضعت ثقتي فيك يارب واعلم انك لن تخذلني*


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2022)

*اشكرك ربي والهي على كل شئ *


----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2022)

*اشكرك يارب من اجل كل مرة سندتني في حياتي وكنت معي *


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2022)

*تعبت يارب فتركت كل شيئ بيديك لانك انت الراعي الصالح دبر لي امري كما تشاء امين*


----------



## mera22 (2 ديسمبر 2022)

ايام جميلة وروح جميلة من عندك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2022)

*يايسوع انت الفرح الحقيقي على الارض والفرح الابدي في السماء*


----------



## mera22 (4 ديسمبر 2022)

*يارب اعني *


----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2022)

mera22 قال:


> *يارب اعني *


استجب يارب


----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2022)

*شكرااا يارب 
لانك تسمعني مهما ابتعدت عنك وترحمني مهما قصرت وتاخذ بايدي كلما عدت اليك*


----------



## mera22 (5 ديسمبر 2022)

*الحرب صعبة اوي يارب اعن عدم ايماني*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 ديسمبر 2022)

يا رب نسألك باسم يسوع ان تجعلنا سفراء لك في غربتنا وان نجذب الاخرين لملكوتك العجيب من خلال قناعتنا بارادتك في حياة كل واحد منا وان نشكرك على الدوام وان نمتلئ من سلامك وفرحك العجيبين وان نخدمك مدى غربتنا فهي تجارة عظيمة


----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2022)

*ربي ان الطريق طويل وليس معي الا نفسي ارشدني بحكمتك لا بحكمتي ودلني على ماتشاء*


----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2022)

*أعطني يارب التحمل مثل تحملك لكل شئ كي اتحمل كل ضيقات ومتاعب الدنيا،*


----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2022)

*اشكرك يارب لاجل حمايتك لي حتى في اصعب الاوقات كنت دايما الراعي الامين كلل يارب السنة بجودك متعني ببركاتك كل حين*


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## mera22 (15 ديسمبر 2022)

*عرفني بس يارب انت ف انهو طريق فيهم *


----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2022)

*بانتظارك ياطفل المغارة تمحي الحزن وتمسح البغض ،بانتظارك تخفف وجع كل مريض وتزيل حزن كل موجوع بانتظارك تغمرنا بالسلام الداخلي وتزين ايامنا بالفرح امين*


----------



## mera22 (17 ديسمبر 2022)

*يارب فرح من عندك وتبديد للاحزان والاوجاع*


----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2022)

*ولازلت انتظر شيئا جميلا يايسوع  ستاتيني به  فخزائنك ربي لاتنفذ ابداا*


----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2022)

*اشكرك على كل شئ يكفيني انك انت هو الهي يايسوع *


----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2022)

*يارب انت شايف وعارف*


----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2022)

*بميلادك تكبر المحبة تنمحي الخطايا بكل الدني وبتضوي ليالينا الي فيها خوف وبتشرق علينا شمسك يايسوع انت الحب بالعتمة انت النور انت وحدك يالهي تستحق السجود وكل التمجيد*


----------



## Abboud Assaf (29 ديسمبر 2022)

انت يارب ملك السلام .. رئيس السلام .. اجعل يارب هذه السنة الجديدة سنة خالية من التردد
احفظ ولادك داخل قلبك وداخل بيتك
باركنا يارب بشفاعة امك العذراء وجميع القديسين

امين


----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2022)

Abboud Assaf قال:


> انت يارب ملك السلام .. رئيس السلام .. اجعل يارب هذه السنة الجديدة سنة خالية من التردد
> احفظ ولادك داخل قلبك وداخل بيتك
> باركنا يارب بشفاعة امك العذراء وجميع القديسين
> 
> امين


,امين يارب


----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2022)

*يارب مع انتقالنا من سنة الى سنة جديدة نطلب منك ان تنقلنا من الياس الى الرجاء ومن المرض الى الشفاء ولتحل يارب بركتك على العام الجديد فتجعله عاما مباركا  وسعيد امين *


----------



## كلدانية (31 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## Abboud Assaf (31 ديسمبر 2022)

كلدانية قال:


> *يارب مع انتقالنا من سنة الى سنة جديدة نطلب منك ان تنقلنا من الياس الى الرجاء ومن المرض الى الشفاء ولتحل يارب بركتك على العام الجديد فتجعله عاما مباركا  وسعيد امين *


امين يارب


----------



## Abboud Assaf (31 ديسمبر 2022)

كلدانية قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 3334


امين


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2023)

*نشكرك يارب على النعم التي منحتنا اياها هذه السنة*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (3 يناير 2023)

لا يجب ان اتتظر منك شيئاً نعمةً او بوكةً انه عيد ميلادك ربي الحبيب انت صاحب العيد وانا علي ان اهدبك هدايا وليس اتوقع منك هدايا انه عيدك فعلي انا ان اهديك  قلبي وروحي وحياتي قرباناً ومحرفات تقدمة حبي وتعلقي وغرامي بحبك سيدي الحبيب وانا حرينة الكل يهدي الكل في ذكرى عيد ميلادك وانت صاحب العيد غائب عنهم ومنيتي وشهوة قلبي ان تملك على شعوب الارض والكل يعبدك ويمجدك ويستثمر حياته لمجد اسمك القدوس تبارك اسمك القدوس للابد امين


----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2023)

*اعطنا ربي خير السنة الجديدة واملأها من كنوزك واجعلها بركة للجميع *


----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2023)

*يارب لازلت انتظر شيئا جميلا منك ستاتيني به *


----------



## كلدانية (الأحد في 17:29)

*يايسوع تكون سنة تعويضات لنا ارجوك وغير حياتنا للافظل*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (الإثنين في 09:08)

اشكرك على تعزيتك ووجودك جنبي اشكرك على نفسي الطالع والداخل اللذان هما هبة منك اشكرك على نسمة الحياة التي بداخلي اشكرك على تجسدك وولادتك وصليبك لاجل خلاصي اشكرك على حبك اللامحدود اللامتناهي المتفاني لي والذي لا استحقه اشكرك على ابوتك لي وبنوتي لك ولك اعطي كل المجد الان وكل اوان الى الابد امين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (الثلاثاء في 09:19)

يا رب هذه السنة الجديدة تكون سنة خلاص للذين لا بعرفوك وسنة بركات وتعزيات لشعبك المسيحي ويا رب تملك هذه السنة على شعوب الارض كلها وبعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك الواحد الذي لا شريك لك وتعيش الارض لمجدك وتعبدك بالروح والخق امين


----------



## كلدانية (الثلاثاء في 19:35)

_*امجدك يارب واشكرك على كل لحظة من لحظات حياتي بحلوها ومرها وعلى عنايتك الفائقة وخيراتك التي لا استحقها ابدااا*_


----------



## كلدانية (الأمس في 20:11)

_*احبك يايسوع *_


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (اليوم في 08:33)

اشكرك يا حبيبي يسوع على حمايتك لي من سرطان المثانة وانسدادها وعدم قدرتي على تفريغ معدتي وسرطان الجلد في يداي الاثنتان ودرئت عني وخلصتني من العلاج الكيمياوي الضروري لمرض السرطان المشتبه باصابتي به لان كل المؤشرات تدل على اصابتي بهما لكن رحمة ونعمة ومحبة الرب يسوع هي تشملنا وترعانا وتحفظنا وترافقنا وتحيط بنا طوال اعمارنا ونحن غير مستحقين واقدم لك كل المجد والاكرام والتسبيح والحمد الان وكل اوان والى ابد ابدين امين


----------

